#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-30
<[Raiden]> там в папки ридми, после этого пашет
<[Raiden]> хотя не очень красиво, можно не париться
<TomFarr> папки? может у вас еще и commandline есть?
<vdrandom> это ваше кде чем-нибудь годно?
<Gleb1> кто значет как лечится брасеро - не пишет до конца болванки зависает посредине
<[Raiden]> пставь xfburn или k3b (я им пишу)
<[Raiden]> что делать с брасеро незнаю. Хочешь - пиши багрепорты
<Gleb1>  k3b - не хоче тбыстро стирать
<[Raiden]> на гтк2 была ещё gnomebaker
<[Raiden]> и nerolinux )
<Gleb1> после установки shatter начал сам перегружаться рабочтй сенс
<Gleb1> нелолинукс платный? )
<[Raiden]> да
<Gleb1> та ну слысл
<[Raiden]> триальный
<Gleb1> а потм как триал? gthtecnfyfdkbdfm&
<[Raiden]> я просто вспомнил что он на гтк
<Gleb1> переустанавливать?
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<[Raiden]> к3б пишу
<Gleb1> мне он тоже нравится
<vdrandom> да ладно вам
<vdrandom> всего 800 рублей :)
<Gleb1> но че то не хочет стирать
<vdrandom> и будет нера
<Gleb1> перейти на линуск и сделать из него аля виндовс
<[Raiden]> если нравится\работает и не влом платить или искать лекарство , то почему бы и нет.
<Gleb1> а че бывает и лекарство?
<Gleb1> я просто юзаю меньше месяца
<[Raiden]> было )
<Gleb1> жалею что переплатил pf венду
<Gleb1> pf
<Gleb1> за
<_GerarD_> как сделать чтобы при навидении курсора на mp3 воспроизводилась музыка
<Gleb1> установить flozz
<[Raiden]> кого?
<Gleb1> of
<_GerarD_> ye nfr&
<_GerarD_> ну так?
<Gleb1> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/flozz/flozz/ubuntu natty main #FLOZz's PPA
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: вроде такое превью по умолчанию работает. Единственное кодека может нет. Как вариант sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gleb1> нет это спецальные штуки ye;ys
<Gleb1> нужны
<Gleb1> я тока вчера их ставил
<_GerarD_> у мну кранч :)
<[Raiden]> у меня наутилус проигрывает без спец штук
<Gleb1> какой у тя дистр?
<_GerarD_> статлер
<_GerarD_> 20110207
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: возможно gstreamer-ffmpeg надо или что-то из gstreamer-*  И может настройки наутилуса пощупать на всякий - в другом дистре может умолчания другие.
<Gleb1> CrunchBang Linux — дистрибутив Linux, изначально созданный Филлипом Ньюбаре (Philip Newborough) на основе Ubuntu, и использующий менеджер окон Openbox вместо рабочей среды GNOME. С выходом летом 2010 года 10 версии[3] дистрибутив перешёл на пакетную базу Debian,
<Gleb1> зайди скачай себе пакеты и установи
<Gleb1> еси не будет работать всегда сможешь удалить
<[Raiden]> кранч не нуженю с альтернейта моЖно поставить убунту без гуи, а потом доставить хорг и опенбокс
<trancecore> '
<Gleb1> а что лучше убунту или федора
<Gleb1> ?
<_GerarD_> http://img807.imageshack.us/i/2011053013067120221366x.png
<vdrandom> Gleb1, они рзаные
<vdrandom> разные :)
<Gleb1> в чем основные функционалные отличия
<[Raiden]> на канале убунты федора лучше быть не может :)
<Gleb1> ыыы
<vdrandom> не функциональные. в управлении дистрибутивами
<Gleb1> ну товарищи давайте будем объективными
<vdrandom> конфиги в разных местах, например
<Gleb1> я про юзабилити
<[Raiden]> обьективно любой дистр на дистроватч из топ 10 или даже из первых 50 достаточно хороший. Остальное дело привычки и всяких ньюансов дистра, которые надо знать.
<vdrandom> объективно любой дистр можно докрутить до нужного состояния
<vdrandom> без всяких дистровотчей
<Gleb1> дайте ссыль на дистровотч плз
<vdrandom> distrowatch.com
<vdrandom> внезапно
<vdrandom> или org
<Gleb1> ы
<vdrandom> не помню :)
<Gleb1> убунту походу рулит
<Gleb1> а по каким показателям сравнивают
<vdrandom> по популярности
<[Raiden]> по популярности домашних страниц
<[Raiden]> )
<Gleb1> неролинукс круто
<Gleb1> 9M1K-0098-P3HL-PK6P-T6UA-1E5X-E557-8X41
<Gleb1> кому надо код
<[Raiden]> варез тут офтоп, на будущее
<Gleb1> пардон
<Gleb1> я не знал
<[Raiden]> но за ключик спасибо )
<_GerarD_> у кого нибудь в данный момент стоит openbox?
<vdrandom> у меня
<sharikoff> re
<vdrandom> йо
<_GerarD_> КУ
<_GerarD_> блин не могу побороть... хочу иконки в openbox меню
<vdrandom> лол
<_GerarD_> vdrandom я так и не пропатчил, потому что не знаю.... ткни носом пожалуйста
<vdrandom> нативно не умеет же :)
<_GerarD_> https://bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3580
<Gleb1> люди как заставить правильно работать gxneur в ubuntu 11
<_GerarD_> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/2175167.png
<vdrandom> берёшь исходники
<vdrandom> распаковываешь
<vdrandom> копируешь патч в каталог с исходниками
<vdrandom> patch -p1 <filename
<vdrandom> ./configure
<vdrandom> правда, лучше с префиксом
<vdrandom> ./configure --prefix=/opt/openbox-icons
<vdrandom> make
<vdrandom> sudo make install
<vdrandom> бинарник будет в /opt/openbox-icons/bin/openbox
<vdrandom> симлинки при необходимости сложишь куда надо
<vdrandom> _GerarD_, это я тебе если что
<vdrandom> правда смысла в этом чуть меньше, чем нет.
<vdrandom> потому что собирать меню ручками - утомительно, скрипты тормозят, а ещё есть всякие gmrun и простое окно терминала, которые позволяют запускать софт по нажатию нескольких клавиш
<vdrandom> вместо ковыряния по менюшкам
<[Raiden]> меньше чем нет )
<vdrandom> у меня, например, две заботливо собранные руками менюшки
<vdrandom> на 1 и 4 кнопках мыши
<vdrandom> я не помню, что в этих менюшках :)
<vdrandom> вру, на 2 и 4. На 1 - список окон.
<vdrandom> но я и им не пользовался уже давно :)
<vdrandom> какая странная бага
<vdrandom> либроофис не стартует О_о
<sharikoff> ps ax
<sharikoff> скорее всего он уже стартанул
<vdrandom> если бы он был среди процессов, я бы не говорил, что он не стартует :)
<vdrandom> а, чёрт
<vdrandom> soffice же
<sharikoff> =)
<vdrandom> смешно
<vdrandom> если либроофис запустить из сессии tty, в котором нет переменной $DISPLAY, он пожалуется на отсутствие оной, но останется висеть в процессах О_о
<vdrandom> *которой
<sharikoff> просто он еще в режиме демона умеет вроде бы
<vdrandom> так вот он и отказывался запускать окна с переменной
<vdrandom> зачем демон без гуёв, если псевдогуя нет? :)
<vdrandom> а так да, есть приблуда для ускорения загрузки
<sharikoff> есть такая фигня называется опенмитинг
<sharikoff> там нужно запустить офис для конвертации документов передаваемых собеседнику
<sharikoff> как раз в режиме демона
<vdrandom> круто
<vdrandom> _GerarD_, скомпилил?
<sharikoff> это типа видеочат
<_GerarD_> vdrandom: ага, спасибо!
<vdrandom> и что, есть иконки?
<_GerarD_> vdrandom: прошу прощения за тупой вопрос в 5 утра, но как теперь его запустить?
<_GerarD_> у меня то стоит опенбокс
<vdrandom> как-как. прописываешь в .xinitrc и xinit. Или ты думал, оно автоматом пропишется в скрипты гдма?
<vdrandom> отлавливай скрипт, отвечающий за запуск опенбокса из гдм
<vdrandom> делай копию и меняй путь с /usr/bin/openbox-session на /opt/openbox-icons/bin/openbox-session
<vdrandom> или куда ты там его собрал
<vdrandom> и не забудь как-нибудь обозвать его иначе
<vdrandom> чтобы не запутаться
<vdrandom> а откуда GDM берёт скрипты запуска оконных сред - это ты уже спрашивай у убунтуйцев, я xinit'ом у себя в арчике иксы пускаю :)
<vdrandom> щито? О_О
<vdrandom> firefox применяет расширения без перезапуска?
<vdrandom> а, видимо не всякие
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Fail!
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Failed!
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Понг понг понг...
<Meetyourmakers> приве
<nasubi> изза проблем с жестким убунта умерла нужно как-то восстановить сижу с лайвсиди
<nasubi> или хотя бы как получить доступ к разделу с ней
<Dimka_> погугули софт для восстановления
<nasubi> софт?
<Dimka_> Акронис наверно не поможет
<Dimka_> убунта видит разделы?
<nasubi> ну к разделу на котором была установлена доступа нет
<nasubi> а так можно было бы запустить проверку восстановление файловой системы
<nasubi> собственно как мне получить права
<Dimka_> на что?
<nasubi> хотя бы на чтение
<nasubi> кстати при чем тут акронис
<Dimka_> попробуй от рута
<Dimka_> поиможет восстановить раздел
<Dimka_> но поддержки ext4 скорее всего нет
<nasubi> xfs
<Dimka_> xfs может быть..
<Dimka_> может я и ошибаюсь, акронис не восстанавливает разделы
<Dimka_> но проги на такие случаи должны существовать
<nasubi> да хрен с прогами можно fsck запустить и посмотреть что скажет но права нужны
<Dimka_> gksu fsck
<Dimka_> sudo fsck
<nasubi> ага но там просит запустить хфс_чек а потом выдает ошибку
<nasubi> The filesystem has valuable metadata changes in a log which needs to
<nasubi> be replayed.  Mount the filesystem to replay the log, and unmount it before
<nasubi> re-running xfs_check.
<nasubi> но ничего никуда не монтируется
<nasubi> попытка монтирования заканчивается can't read superblock
<Poshlykov> чем шару по сетки найти можно?
<trancecore> '
<Asti> q all
<satchen> привет чтоль
<satch> пинг?
<satch> пинг?
<satch> еще попытка
<satch> пинг?
<satch> мда, видимо, не понг
<satch> :(
<Henoxek> !оп
<Henoxek> /ping NickServ
<fx_> 11
<fx_> есть кто
<fx_> !ва
<fx_> !dfsdf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dfsdf'
<fx_> значиТ просто все нагло молчат
<NoOova> народ как в пиджине комбинированные учётки отключить?
<NoOova> одинаковые группы сливаются
<ck80> NoOova переимановать группы
<NoOova> дануна
<WKot> добрый день! =)
<WKot> ubuntu 11.04 может работать на разных железяках? а именно AMD и Intel по очереди...
<WKot> я ставлю на флешку ubuntu 10.10 и всё норм, а когда ставил диск с образом для AMD на CPU с intel, тут всё встало..
<SergeyIT> WKot, ты что-то путаешь
<WKot> SergeyIT: возможно, но мне нужно чтобы убунта работало на любом железе, что я сейчас успешно делаю с убунтой на флешке версии 10.10...
<WKot> SergeyIT: я попытался поставить убунту для AMD на комп с intel - выдало сообщение, что не к этому процессору ось-то... Хотя я наоборот уже делал
<SergeyIT> WKot, АМД - это 64-разрядная версия и на 32-разрядном проце работать не будет - дело не в производителе
<WKot> SergeyIT, ясно =) буду качать другой образ) Большое спасибо =)
<SergeyIT>  WKot,  может сначала почитать, а потом качать?
<WKot> SergeyIT, боюсь, что это трудно, так как обзоры по этому поводу обычно старые(например для 10.10) или я найду что искал: ubuntu не работает со флешки и т.п.
<SergeyIT> WKot, ты понял, чего сказал?
<WKot> SergeyIT, да
<SergeyIT> WKot, help.ubuntu.ru , ubuntologia.ru читал?
<WKot> да, предыдущие 2 года вообще постоянно читал там статьи.
<SergeyIT> WKot, и при этом не  знать отличия 32 и 64 процов - сомневаюсь...
<WKot> SergeyIT, я знаю это отличие, и вопрос давно снят. Образы для амд я ранее не качал и с этим лоб-влоб не сталкивался. единственное что меня заинтересовало: как ubuntu 32 разрядная работает с АMD 64?
<oxothuk> камрады, утра =)
<oxothuk> есть трабла.
<oxothuk> сществует ткакая система на моем домашнем шлюзе :
<oxothuk> http://www.image2blog.com/images/2011/05/30/bed8b03d91318c681d0cf433303ab89c.jpeg
<oxothuk> в результат нужно получить систему в которой, локалка доступна для всех, а интернет для eth0 - ppp0, для  eth0:1 ppp1.
<oxothuk> подскажите куда порыться, ибо все мои "нагугления" дали много-много инфы, но такого случая как у меня я не нашел, а делать "по подобию" не получилось
<tremor> кто-нить плеером clementine пользуется?
<Aceler> ich
<tremor> не знаешь почему если на куе время указано больше 100 минут он не читает трэки посли этого времени?
<tremor> плеер классный такой, лучше не нашел под линукс
<tremor> и такой недочет блин=(
<Aceler> Кто такое куе?
<Aceler> *Что
<Lex_S> треклист
<Lex_S> для разбивки файла по трекам
<tremor> лекс а ты не знаешь почему так?
<Aceler> Тогда не знаю :D
<oxothuk> по моему вопросу помочь ктото сможет?
<Lex_S> не знаю
<Lex_S> я юзаю qmmp
<tremor> что за вопрос, охотник?
<tremor> да qmmp как-то убого выглядит
<Lex_S> tremor: ну-ка покажи, как выглядит этот clementine)
<oxothuk> сществует ткакая система на моем домашнем шлюзе :
<oxothuk> http://www.image2blog.com/images/2011/05/30/bed8b03d91318c681d0cf433303ab89c.jpeg
<oxothuk> в результат нужно получить систему в которой, локалка доступна для всех, а интернет для eth0 - ppp0, для  eth0:1 ppp1.
<hivemind> чем отличаются пункты "memtest86" и "memtest86 (Serial Console 112500)" в грабе?
<tremor> лекс прими файл)
<Lex_S> эм
<Aceler> oxothuk: так NAT-ом и сделай, в правилах iptables можно указать устройство
<Lex_S> залей на http://itmages.ru/
<tremor> ок
<Lex_S> убого выгдядит потому что всё ещё формат скинов winamp3 юзает
<oxothuk> Aceler:  можно конкретный пример7
<tremor> лекс, http://itmag.es/5yzLr
<admin-skif-biz> а у меня сегодня скайп крешиться стал..(( эт только у меня так? Переустановка не помогла
<Lex_S> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0419/h_1271694077_d7849e98b4.jpg в остальном же, вполне неплохой плеер
<Lex_S> транс)))
<Lex_S> admin-skif-biz: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30677 м?
<tremor> ща попробую установить, посмотрю)
<admin-skif-biz> Lex_S, Вай маладец! Спасибо!
<tremor> лекс, а что за клиент аси у тебя?
<Lex_S> qutim
<tremor> 0.3?
<Lex_S> этому скрину больше года)
<Lex_S> 0,2
<tremor> а 0.3 не юзал?
<Lex_S> я всё никак кеды на генте запустить не могу
<Lex_S> юзал
<Lex_S> на арче
<Lex_S> собрал с git
<Lex_S> запустил, он упал
<tremor> ))
<Lex_S> перезапустил  - он упал
<sharikoff> Снимаю порчу. Ой блин запятую забыл .....
<Lex_S> в итоге снёс
<tremor> 0,2 помню тоже глюки имел
<Lex_S> они ж его с нуля переписать решили
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а на неттопы линукс кто-нибудь ставил? Попадаются чипсеты SIS.. хз..
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Failed!
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154495
<skai> как же надоели велосипедисты
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> сколько их уже насобирали?
<Lex_S> на базе убунты
<admin-skif-biz> девачка хочет дистриб для блондинок..
<admin-skif-biz> и гнома в стразиках..
<skai> дык розовая гента+скрин+фото лоли=успех на лоре
<admin-skif-biz> Воот! Грамотный пиар-ход!
<Lex_S> :D
<admin-skif-biz> со встроенный календарем месячных.
<skai> СППf - бич прыщявых недотролей:)
<denis-pro-> а что сразу в стразиках,может она мега брутал хочет сделать полностью чёрную ubuntu
<admin-skif-biz> ну да.. вампиры у девак в моде..Сага
<Lex_S> была же какаято сборка
<Lex_S> забыл название
<skai> !zver | Lex_S
<ubuntuhelp> Lex_S: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<Lex_S> да я то чё, я такое не юзаю)
<admin-skif-biz> !смысл жизни
<skai> Lex_S: я те название сборки дал:)
<skai> Lex_S: тыж забыл
<Lex_S> не, это не та)
<denis-pro-> у когонибудь стоит сканер Canon CanoScan LiDE 70?
<Snowdrift> !gnome3
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gnome3'
<skai> !gnome3 is <reply> Gnome 3.0 != Gnome 3
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<denis-pro-> оч надо, почему 110 уже смогли установить а 70 ещё не поддерживаеться?
<skai> !no gnome3 is <reply> Gnome 3.0 != Gnome 3 (информация и помощь в данной справке появится после принятия gnome3 в основной репозиторий проекта с версии 11.10)
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<trancecore> !q | denis-pro-
<ubuntuhelp> denis-pro-: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> XuMuK: хумук?тут?
<UNIm95> !gnome3
<ubuntuhelp> Gnome 3.0 != Gnome 3 (информация и помощь в данной справке появится после принятия gnome3 в основной репозиторий проекта с версии 11.10)
<UNIm95> skai ты словал мой мозг прям как преобразование уолша-адамара
<tremor> ребят, а mpd кто-нить пользуется?)
<skai> UNIm95: и чем же?
<UNIm95> tremor пробывал и пришёл к выводу что ритмбокс удобнее
<UNIm95> skai: Gnome 3.0 != Gnome 3 почему?
<skai> UNIm95: дык:)а по твоему равно?юзабельность для планшетов - это не юзабельность.пусть допилят для тех, кто не хочет три раза перейти по менбшкам, чтобы переключить между рабочими столами
<UNIm95> skai gnome3!= gnome
<UNIm95> gnome 2.32 и 2,30 самые офигенные версии гнома
<skai> UNIm95: gnome3 = gnome. но gnome3.0 != gnome3
<skai> вот допилят гном3 до юзабельности гномо2.3
<skai> тада будет равно
<UNIm95> skai: скорее форкнут gnome2
<skai> на гтк3
<skai> спокойно допилить класик гном
<skai> и все
<kstati> мдя, отожгли чудики. вместо панели задач ляпнули часы
<UNIm95> skai: и от будет с блек джеком и куртизанками
<UNIm95> skai: хз gtk2 хватает за глаза
<skai> kstati: а нижней панели тебе мало с задачами?
<skai> UNIm95: дык и иксов тоже.но шлака старого набралось и мусора - будь здоров
<skai> так что переход нужен
<kstati> я какбы вообще гном не люблю, гном-шел запустил посмотреть. Просто потрясно - дата на полэкрана.
 * UNIm95 молится что бы Торвальдс не назвал основным десктоп окружением xfce
<skai> UNIm95: а чем те крыса мешает?
<kstati> UNIm95,  не нравится - не ешь.
<skai> и вообще ты без приказа торвальдса сам уже для себя решить не можешь ничего?
<jlewka> всем привет)
<UNIm95> skai: про иксы: не переход а модульность. не нужные компоненты  не загружаются после первой инициализации. крыса: а вдруг их так же занесёт как кде4 и гном3?
<skai> крыса пять != крыса? :))
<skai> ну хотя бы  linux3.0=linux3
<UNIm95> skai: СПЛЮНЬ! не на меня
<kstati> UNIm95, занесёт - в dwm сядешь
<skai> опенкоробкис наше всьё
<UNIm95> kstati: skai:  молится что бы Торвальдс не назвал основным десктоп окружением <имя окружения>
<UNIm95> ксо
 * UNIm95 молится что бы Торвальдс не назвал основным десктоп окружением <имя окружения>
<skai> UNIm95: повторю - без воли линуса уже и чихнуть боимся?:)
<kstati> UNIm95, да по фигу. по его мнению основной редактор - emacs, а система контроля версий git
<UNIm95> skai нет. разработчиков заносить начинает
 * kstati хотя сам работаю с восьмю мегабайтами круглых скобок
<UNIm95> skai вот чего я боюсь
<kstati> мдя, как ни крути, а гном-шел пошустрее юнити отрисовывает.
<skai> ну это да.вот юзабельность допишут - и будет торт
<kstati> честно гря, думаю, что через пару часиков снесу на фиг гнома
<UNIm95> skai: если сделают нормальную интеграцию между gtk2 и gtk3 вот тогда будет торт
<skai> UNIm95: а нафиг?
<skai> пусть софт на гтк3 перекомпиляют и все
<skai> нафиг костыли
<kstati> точно снесу. gconf-editor: "В настоящий момент пары и схемы не могут быть изменены. Это будет исправлено в будущих версиях."
<UNIm95> skai: что бы не переписывать дцать приложений из=за того что вызов той же самой функции происходил по другому
<skai> UNIm95: поэтому ради плачущих консерваторов надо тащить тонну костылей к говну мамонта?не нравится - юзай гном2.3 и не обновлйся
<UNIm95> skai: что и делаю
<kstati> судя по отзывам в гноме-3 дофига чего не запускается. Хотя я ни одной проблемы не заметил. Думаю, допилят - будет нормальная системка
<UNIm95> kstati просто дофига апплетом из гнома2 не запускаются а замены им нет
<UNIm95> *апплетов
<kstati> UNIm95, мне этого не понять. апплеты гнома-2, которые считаю нужными по пальцам пересчитать можно. кнопка меню, список задач, часы да индикатор батарей.
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-remove-maximized-windows.html
<skai> софт весь запускается
<skai> и пакажманагер гнома3 - это торт
<kstati> ой, вот как раз уход в сторону "одно приложение - одно рабочее место" напрягает.
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/more-gnome-shell-extensions-mediaplayer.html
<skai> kstati: с удобным переключением - было бы торт
<kstati> была б панель задач - хоть какая-то индикация активности - полбеды
<kstati> awesome попахивает
<skai> kstati: у мну сча на первом столе хромиум.на третьем - терминатор.по центру - все остальное, если вдруг разово запустить надо
<skai> kstati: панельт задач - внизу
<skai> я один чтоли осилил навести мышь вниз экрана и увдеть появление панели задач?
<kstati> нет её
<skai> есть
<skai> по крайней мере в версии гнома от коря15
<kstati> Ещё добивает фигня - правый верхний угол экрана. На кой хрен так близко управление пользователями.
<kstati> ну, и перманентно висящая кнопка настроек функций для инвалидов тоже "радует глаз". Хотя, если это не фичи, а недоработки - то пофигу
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell kstati about gnome3
<ubuntuhelp> kstati, please see my private message
<kstati> skai, да по фигу
<kstati> общее впечатление - это не гном, а более юзабильная вещь. Хоть ещё и сырая
<skai> kstati: переключение рабочих столов запилить - будет юзабельно.
<skai> остальное мне заменяет synapse
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а вот есть такой баг в некоторых клавах, синдром залипания кнопок. Вдруг какая-нибудь цифра или буква как начинает бежать во время набора...
<admin-skif-biz> Это лечится?
<Aceler> admin-skif-biz: посмотри в dmesg
<kstati> skai, пока нет. много движений крысой делать надо. Вот если работу с клавиатуры нормализуют - то да, возможно.
<skai> kstati: клавиатурой с synapse - почти не ндо движений.но от переключение - это надо запилить
<kstati> клавиша meta-3 (логотип) вызывает его, но далее никак - фокус на строке поиска
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. сейчас у меня старая нормальная клава..а глючная GEnius KKB-2050
<skai> kstati: кого вызывает?
<kstati> synapse, вроде - ланчер
<kstati> иль я термины попутал?
<skai> семантик ланчер
<skai> с кучей полезных плагинов
<skai> плюс интеграция с зейтгейстом - следовательно адаптируется к моей активности и быстро дает нужные мне опции
<kstati> пока нет работы с клавиатурой - мне они бесполезны.
<vitold> хмм, тааак, а меня видно?1-й раз IRC запустил собственно как и Ubuntu)
<skai> а оно управляется чем по твоему?
<skai> ты его хоть запускал?
<vitold> Видно значит. Кто-нибудь пользует 11.04?
<SergeyIT> vitold, не видно
<kstati> skai, таксь, это не дефолт гнома-3? мышь влево-вверх не оно?
<vitold> ну ну))
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> снимите с меня войс то уже)
<kstati> vitold, кто-то использует
<kstati> XuMuK, да перезайди и не парься ;)
<XuMuK> я вчера под пивом был)
<XuMuK> влом)
<roxasuser> Здраствуйте
<roxasuser> у меня ворпос
<skai> kstati: не.синапс - это клевый семантик ланчер.уже в репах убунты по дефолту впихали.
<vitold> помогите пожалуста не могу никак логику Unity понять где там администрирование найти?
<roxasuser> при записи данных в samba  слетают права с rwx  на r
<kstati> ясненько. почитаю пока.
<XuMuK> ну и чо
<kstati> vitold, стучите, и вас откопают
<vitold> так я стучу ТУк тук
<victor0000> !samba | roxasuser:
<ubuntuhelp> roxasuser:: программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<kstati> хм, что-т synapse krunner по скриншотам напоминает.
<vitold> на грани возврата в окна((( ничего не могу найти
<skai> kstati: а с некоторыми темами - гномду
<victor0000> !smb.conf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='smb.conf'
<skai> kstati: темы вообще свою написать можно
<roxasuser> еще слетают права с конфига пхпмайадмин очепнь часто
<skai> или изменить текущую
<victor0000> !smb
<ubuntuhelp> Инфо по Samba тут: http://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<kstati> вот такое прекрасное творение юнити. Если сильно достанет - при логине выбирай классику
<skai> конфиг простой
<seniseni> аа, подскажите, кто помнит.. как найти "скриншот" или архивную версию сайта, которого уже нет?
<kstati> web.archive.org
<seniseni> даа спасибо оно
<kstati> шанс есть. там много что живёт
<roxasuser> и еще такая проблема не постоянно файлы то сохраняются нормально то всё содержимое при сохранении удаляется а сам файл остаётся
<seniseni> еще у гугла есть команда вроде блин не могу вспомнить
<skai> kstati: а плагины в нем - няшность. даж калькулятор есть:)поски, уравление плеерами, паста, пикчапаста, управление сеансом, ссш и рпочее
<SergeyIT> vitold, ищи здесь /etc и ~/.*
<kstati> skai, дык и говорю - смахивает на krunner ;)
<skai> kstati: только гибче и кеды не нужны ему
<kstati> гибче. не уверен. А кранеру гном не нужен )
<skai> синапсу тоже
<skai> я его на голой коробке запускал.само то
<skai> синапсу вообще ниче не нужно
<skai> в отличие от кранера
<skai> XuMuK: мне сгу напоминает какой то лост
<skai> teh drama и никакого инопланетянства
 * kstati всё, набаловался - пора сносить гном
 * skai любит печенки со сгущенкой
<roxasuser> часто слетают права доступа
<roxasuser> в чём может быть пргоблема
<roxasuser> ?
<roxasuser> на самба
<roxasuser> да и просто к некоторым файлам
<roxasuser> ау
<UNIm95> mva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<UNIm95> ты спалился!!!!!!!!ъ
<skai> UNIm95: тебя за попу комар укусил?
<UNIm95> skai: нет. мозг уолшем-адамаром сломан
<Aceler> Тык. Проблемы с автозапуском — это не родовая травма XFCE, это более глубокий баг…
<Aceler> А нет, это я тормоз, прошу пардонить ж)
<Aceler> Пойду перевойду ещё раз.
 * kstati о то ж
<XuMuK> kernel26-2.6.38.7-1 вышел
<XuMuK> правда мож он и три дня назад вышел... я не обновлялсо пару дней...
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, и ...32-32 )
<skai> эт походу тока 35 стабильное и безглючное, что фиксов не выдают
<skai> ненавижу экзамены
<akakii95> скажите пожалуйста.на linux вообще игрушки есть какие то толковые?
<skai> чет очко напрягается
<akakii95> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<skai> akakii95: для тебя - нет
<Aceler> akakii95: есть.
<XuMuK> wine-1.3.21-2
<XuMuK> мож фиксанули мой мультиэкран...
<akakii95> подскажите пожалуйста.как пользоваться play on linux?
<Aceler> Поставить и запустить.
<akakii95> то бишь там не нужно иметь интсаллер игры?
<akakii95> или он автоматом скачивает всё и ставит?
<SergeyIT> akakii95, там и компа не нужно...
<XuMuK> так, пойду я до банка прогнусь, пока не закрылсо...
<vdrandom> akakii95, нужен инсталлер, лол
<vdrandom> о, новый вайн вышел?
<vdrandom> пока ещё не в репах, ок :)
<XuMuK> нее, там дождь... не пойду...
<XuMuK> внезапно так...
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, у нас оказывается тоже дождь (
<vdrandom> вот интересно, как долго я продержусь на пентадактиле :3
<vdrandom> если PACCBET сдуть, получится paccbet
<PACCBET> u wright
<vdrandom> капитан всегда прав.
<The_MEk> всем прива
<vdrandom> йо
<a931bw> Хт
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет как на одной машине скопировать logicdl volume из одной lvg в другую?
<a931bw> Хи
<The_MEk> блин
<The_MEk> logical volume *
<PACCBET> c weechat 'oм может кто помочь, как исправить ошибку: "wmiir: fatal: $WMII_ADDRESS not set"?
<vdrandom> это плагин какой-то што ле?
<vdrandom> при чём тут wmii вообще? :)
<tomfarr_> товарищи отпуковавшиеся от rpm цеха, /me написало статью - http://bit.ly/lkR2Y9
<vdrandom> нет никакого смысла высмеивать работу в командной строке же, ну. :)
<vdrandom> потому что есть люди, которые из командной строки сделают операции быстрее, чем ты в своём наутилусе :)
<tomfarr_> а кто их высмеивает?
<vdrandom> начало второго абзаца ;)
<tomfarr_> Так там как раз говорится о том что бы те кто в консоли работает не высмеивал меня =)
<vdrandom> ничто не мешает же в командной строке скрипты пускать. :) Более того, скрипты можно прямо на ходу писать :)
<vdrandom> энивей
<vdrandom> расширяемость скриптами - это круто
<tomfarr_> осом
<vdrandom> а третий наутилус вроде и ещё шустрее стал.
<tomfarr_> он пока настолько сыр, что при запуске на моей системе, я вспоминаю Винду.
<vdrandom> а чем сырой-то?
<tomfarr_> если мы конечно об одном и том же говорис
<tomfarr_> м
<vdrandom> кстати, скрипты от второго в нём работают?
<XuMuK> вот гнать не надо только
<tomfarr_> ну я имею ввиду вообще окружение Gnome3
<vdrandom> я имею в виду только третий наутилус :)
<vdrandom> гном3 уныл
<tomfarr_> собсвенно оно заставляет мой компьютер чихать и пукать
<tomfarr_> хотя может и было бы куда удобнее
<XuMuK> да вы гоните
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/201019/a87810b0
<XuMuK> няшка же
<tomfarr_> XuMuK, выглядит оно и у меня красиво... но чихает и пукает...
<vdrandom> меня выводят хандлеры окон
<vdrandom> они чудовищно ОГРОМНЫЕ
<vdrandom> как и остальные элементы управления
<tomfarr_> vdrandom, а что тебе мешает скачать тему для metacity?
<vdrandom> впрочем, тему и поменять можно
<vdrandom> просто тем ещё нихрена нет :)
<XuMuK> tomfarr_, хз, чо ты с ним сделал...
<XuMuK> у меня все ок
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, у тебя от таких шрифтов глаза не устают?
<XuMuK> нее
<XuMuK> убунту шрифт
<tomfarr_> XuMuK, из репозитория стянул и поставил.
<vdrandom> да, без патчиков от убунты всё такое страшное xD
<vdrandom> и зелёный на чёрном глаза ест
<vdrandom> алсо, ответь, пожалусто... а зачем тебе ростер чата?
<tomfarr_> зеленые на черном мего Ъ
<XuMuK> ну так, смысл не в етом
<tomfarr_> только я использую приближенный к черному градиент олдскул^Wняшный
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/201021/74452c8c
<tomfarr_> да кнопки конечно жуть велики... недостойны они такого количесва места...
<XuMuK> не все в контру играли и могут с лету в мелкие попадать
<vdrandom> в Clearlooks от второго GTK кнопки тоже слегка великоваты
<vdrandom> но не НАСТОЛЬКО же
<vdrandom> и всё равно никто не промахивался
<vdrandom> и в виндах тех же кнопки меньше :)
<vdrandom> нет, я не спорю, что есть люди, которые плохо видят или плохо попадают
<tomfarr_> http://bit.ly/j32SNi вот мой скриншотец.
<vdrandom> XuMuK, зачем тебе ростер чата? :) ты часто его рассматриваешь?
 * kstati мой выбор terminus для чатов. оч приятный моноширинный шрифтик
<vdrandom> tomfarr_, а в аудасиусе уже работает драгндроп?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, чо ето такое?))
<vdrandom> ну, в этом его оформлении
<vdrandom> XuMuK, список соучастников.
<XuMuK> а как его убрать?
<vdrandom> ща
<tomfarr_> vdrandom, проверил - работает
<XuMuK> давно уже работает
<XuMuK> на 10.04 уже работал
<vdrandom> XuMuK, nicklist.hidden = on
<tomfarr_> Как то не думал о таких мелочах, отказавшись от добавление в плейлист драгндропом, в счет открытия директории по кнопке + в винампе
<vdrandom> либо через команды вичата отправляй настройку
<vdrandom> либо выходи, меня в .weechat/weechat.conf
<vdrandom> и заходи заново
<vdrandom> tomfarr_, у меня вообще mpd+ncmpc и nvlc, с тех пор, как про nvlc узнал, не запускал гуёвых проигрывателей :)
<vdrandom> просто, помню, я очень обрадовался этой морде
<vdrandom> а потом заметил, что драгндроп не работает и был расстроен :)
<vdrandom> правда это было чуть ли не два года назад
<tomfarr_> пойду чайку долбану.
<vdrandom> надо бы и мне
<XuMuK> в ирк.конф?
<vdrandom> нет, в weechat.conf
<XuMuK> в конец?
<vdrandom> там она должна быть
<XuMuK> аа
<vdrandom> только у тебя она в значении off
<vdrandom> если изменишь, не выходя, то на выходе вичат файл перезапишет
<vdrandom> с текущими настройками
<vdrandom> надо либо сначала выходить, либо менять значение опции командой :)
<tomfarr_> А в вичат можно градиент фона вставлять?
<vdrandom> это консольный клиент
<tomfarr_> или он консольный использует?
<vdrandom> поставишь в консоли градиент - будет градиент
<tomfarr_> а ну тогда, проблемы нет. перейду на вичат
<vdrandom> :)
<tomfarr_> стоит в консоли градиент
<tomfarr_> сильно меньше xchat?
<XuMuK> не пропал
<vdrandom> в смылсе меньше?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, тебе надо, чтобы клиент перечитал файл настроек
<tomfarr_> vdrandom, ну в плане нагрузок на хардварь
<XuMuK> я и рехеш сделал и перезашол
<vdrandom> выруби клиент, измени конфиг, запусти клиент
<vdrandom> tomfarr_, хз, я об этом не задумываюсь
<tomfarr_> а в чем прикол тогда?
<vdrandom> мне просто удобнее, когда всё в консоли
<vdrandom> ну и опять же, никаких менюшек
<vdrandom> всё на конфигах и хоткеях
<XuMuK> есть контакт
<vdrandom> удобнее? :)
<XuMuK> пока не осознал))
<XuMuK> посмотрим)
<vdrandom> мне ещё не нравится, как работает скрипт со списком буферов
<skai> эхххх
<vdrandom> слишком много места вертикальный занимает
<skai> скоро гибридные образы кальки выпустят
<vdrandom> его бы горизонтально повесить, да я в перле не силён :)
<skai> наконец то
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ето да
<tomfarr_> vdrandom, серверные вкладки удобнее вертикальные - говорю как человек работавший и так и сяк
<MagicLover> Может кто знает - при запуске приложения в wine у меня компиз виснет и приходится перезагружать комп. Можно чего-нибудь с этим сделать?
<XuMuK> када всего один серв и 5 каналов - не удобнее...
<tomfarr_> MagicLover, отказаться от компиза?
<MagicLover> Ну, другого ничего не знаю.
<MagicLover> И не очень-то хочу.
<vdrandom> tomfarr_, алсо. хчат умеет показывать одновременно несколько чатов?
<XuMuK> поставить на контрол альт бекспейс рестарт иксов и больше не перегружацо...
<tomfarr_> vdrandom, такого нет.
<vdrandom> вичат умеет :)
<skai> XuMuK: зайти в тту1 тож вариант
<XuMuK> skai, я тож подумал об етом))
<skai> XuMuK: сча кикну за безграмотность и намеренное искажение русского языка
<vdrandom> а лог где? что я пропустил? :))
<skai> vdrandom: ты удачно вылетел.как раз на его фразе
<vdrandom> а текущий лог доступен? :)
<vdrandom> спросил у бота, ок.
<vdrandom> довольно забавно смотрятся в вичате три одинаковых буфера в сплит-окне. :)
<vdrandom> ну или больше
<XuMuK> skai, вы, блин сговорились чтоле...
<XuMuK> неужели ето настоклько серьёзное нарушение?
<XuMuK> вместо тьс писать ц и вместо э - е...
<XuMuK> удобнее мне так
<vdrandom> а я вот согласен.
<XuMuK> у меня правый мезинец ушатан...
<vdrandom> мало ли как удобнее. правильно надо писать.
<vdrandom> и так в интернетах грамотно написанная фраза становится редкостью
<XuMuK> ну в игнор меня тада и не напрягайтесл
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ето не си и не ява чтоб правильно писать...
<XuMuK> чай не компилятор...
<skai> XuMuK: за "ето" я буду кастрировать ради спасения генофонда страны от безграмотности
<Momoka> :)
<XuMuK> skai, я свой генофонд уже продолжил...
<XuMuK> позняг...
<skai> XuMuK: надо тебя гипнозом обработать.чтобы ты поубивал весь генофонд и спас мир:)
<XuMuK> чтобы я кого поубивал?? о_О
<vdrandom> всех человеков
<XuMuK> ндааа
<Lex_S> 30.05 Релиз DVD-сборки Ubuntu - Super OS 11.04
<Lex_S> жесть то какая
<vdrandom> лол
<skai> Lex_S: звердвд же
<Free-Master> привет, подскажите где в убунту меняется расположение всплывающих окон, знаю в дебиане делается через notification-properties
<skai> Free-Master: в коде самой libnotify
<skai> Free-Master: качаешь исходники.меняешь.компиляешь.профит
<vdrandom> это гном, детка
<vdrandom> чтобы изменить настройки, надо ковырять исходники
<skai> vdrandom: это убунта, детка
<skai> vdrandom: их либнотифи.гномовские все также умеют
<vdrandom> ну какбе, в метасити та же фигня
<Free-Master> тобишь всплывающие уведомления
<skai> vdrandom: а разницы то?депендс он либнотифи
<vdrandom> чтобы изменить поведение пристыковки к краю экрана, надо патчить метасити.
<skai> vdrandom: нет
<skai> vdrandom: ты вообще прочел о чем он?
<vdrandom> о настройке либнотифай
<skai> vdrandom: надо просто патчить саму либу.а не метасити
<Lex_S> но ведь это же не ubuntu-way
<vdrandom> а я о поведении окон :) Каноникал сделали гном юзабельным
<vdrandom> но не сделали гибким. и свои приблуды они именно под гномохиг затачивали
<vdrandom> в итоге, чтобы настроить уведомления, надо патчить код
<skai> vdrandom: дык в метасити обычные окна - пристыковку через гконф едитор меняется
<skai> vdrandom: патчить - путь тех, кто ниасилил настройки
<vdrandom> ок!
<vdrandom> когда я гуглил этот вопрос, мне нашлись только патчи, как ни странно
<Free-Master> я что то не понял, изначально убунта это дебиан, в дебиане эта фишка делается а в убунту патчить надо
<vdrandom> пойду попробую сестре настроить :)
<vdrandom> Free-Master, убунту уже давно не дебиан
<vdrandom> skai, какой раздел?
<vdrandom> apps->metacity?
<vdrandom> general?
<skai> ахз.уже не помню.я метасити давео крутил
<XuMuK> skai, себя давай терь кастрируй)
<XuMuK> оттяни и чпооок)
<XuMuK> гг
<skai> XuMuK: очепятка - не намеренное искажение слов.
<skai> XuMuK: а ты признался в злонамеренном умысле
<vdrandom> skai, нельзя в гконфе менять эти настройки :) их там просто нет
<skai> vdrandom: есть.я когда компиз убирал на старом компе - искал, где включить.и нашел.толь в десктоп секции, толи еще где
<skai> я гконф копал весь, изучал что есть
<XuMuK> skai, я уже не раз объяснял, у меня трижды была сломана фаланга мизинца, она у мменя кривая ппц, и мне физически трудно тянуцо к э...
<skai> XuMuK: у тя есть безымянный палец
<XuMuK> не удобно
<XuMuK> я вслепую 10 пальцевым методом...
<XuMuK> 9.5...
<skai> вот и переучивайся
<skai> грамотейка
<XuMuK> проще вам забить
<XuMuK> и вапще, привычки ппц как трудно меняюцо...
<XuMuK> а автопилот тем более)
<skai> отруби палец себе.сразу поменяешь привычку
<XuMuK> после тебя
<skai> мне то зачем?я по кнопке Э попадаю
<XuMuK> как тока пруф увижу
<XuMuK> слишком кардинально для меня
<XuMuK> а вапще, ему и так досталось... бедняга...
<XuMuK> рубить его ещё...
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/install-ubuntu-on-the-htc-desire-hd
<XuMuK> зачем она там?
<XuMuK> андроид рулит)
<skai> дык пруф оф консепт и джаст фо фан никто не отменял
<XuMuK> тем более Это...Sound, Firefox, USB
<XuMuK> and keys don’t currently work on the device but ююю
<XuMuK> skai, у меня такой телефон
<XuMuK> дебиан то давно в чруте запустили
<XuMuK> но чтобы нативли... не видел, ща первый раз вижу...
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOPu6DgbOs4&feature=bf_play&list=WL9F60A93EFB601525&index=1
<stasdizzi> Всем привет,подскажите,где копать,или надо подождать? iPod touch 4.3.3 несинхронизируется с Rhytmbox, и Banshee Ubuntu 10.10
<stasdizzi> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<skai> stasdizzi: в кривых руках
<stasdizzi> ? как выправить?
<XuMuK> я себе тоже тукса в фреймбуфер повесил)
<stasdizzi> iOs 3.x.x синхронизируется((((
<skai> XuMuK: работает там фирефоха
<XuMuK> skai, андроид удобнее для мобилы, имхо... спецально под нее заточен
<XuMuK> а htc sense вапще красота)
<XuMuK> а фф под него есть, но я юзаю или dolphin hd или нативный
<skai> хтс сенс, моторолла жополз или гнусмас гнусы - ненужные гадости.
<skai> в нексус с самый няшный андроед
<XuMuK> 1,6 ?)
<skai> 2.3.4
<skai> и автообновление
<XuMuK> у меня 2.3.3 стоит
<XuMuK> хм
<skai> на нексус с?
<XuMuK> на desire hd
<Free-Master>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<XuMuK> хз, мне нравицо сенс http://itmages.ru/image/view/201062/d7eb6e19 и http://itmages.ru/image/view/201063/913d26e1
<XuMuK> таких виджетов нет в маркете
<XuMuK> часы, цифры перелистываюцо, заметки прикольные, эффекты погоды на раб столе
<XuMuK> вопщем няшка
<XuMuK> сидел я CM 7, да прикольно, но не хватает именно етих няшностей
<XuMuK> на*
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/elementary-file-browser-marlin-is-now.html
<skai> гткшный долфин прям:)
<skai> аааааачхууууу
<XuMuK> если бы я писал ачху был бы флуд)
<XuMuK> я по разу не чихаю)
<XuMuK> очередями короткими...
<skai> 7 чихов эквивалентны одному оргазму по количеству вырабатываемых гормонов удовольствия
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> skai, измерял? )))
<XuMuK> а то и больше)
<skai> SergeyIT: не я.есть британские ученые, которым дают много денег и не требуют полезных открытий
<XuMuK> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30705
<XuMuK> жесть
<SergeyIT> skai, стандартно - "британские ученые ....." ))
<skai> SergeyIT: пусть делают маразм, но делают.
<XuMuK> skai, а чо там, тоже при чихах допамин чтоле выбрасываецо в кровь или чо?
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, это тебе на британский канал... ))
<XuMuK> SergeyIT, ну при оргазме то точно он выделяецо, ето можно к гадалке не ходить)
<vdrandom> офигеть
<XuMuK> вапще када есть ощущение счастья или удовольствия - это он)
<vdrandom> в kde есть тайлинг О_о
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, понятия не имею, я не химик... )
<vdrandom> встроенный
<XuMuK> мне первое что приходит на ум при слове тайлинг, ето как кладут плитку или черепицу...
<XuMuK> ты про чо?
<kstati> vdrandom, не замечал. вроде бы нет
<vdrandom> есть :)
<vdrandom> правда, он у меня крэш устроил
<kstati> ты про режим тайлового менеджера?
<vdrandom> но всё равно есть :)
<vdrandom> да
<kstati> у меня 4.6. где ты нашёл?
<vdrandom> systemsettings->Window Behavior->Window Behavior->Advanced
<XuMuK> аа, вон чо... да есть, я на неделе ставил кде
<XuMuK> и правда плитки)
<vdrandom> правда при перемещении окна он лёг
<vdrandom> я ищу настройки композитинга. :)
<vdrandom> размытия хочется под прозрачными объектами
<vdrandom> а вообще он такой скромный
<vdrandom> 1 ГБ сожрал ни за что ни про что, лол
<kstati> хы, запустился, но хрень какая-то. спираль да столбцы
<kstati> горизонтальной разбивки нет. а так бы можно было пользоваться
<vdrandom> вообще кеды всегда радовали своими advanced-фишками.
<kstati> да это просто херня. я подумал, что реализовали что-либо нормальное. с возможностью создавать сетку самому.
<kstati> тот же dwm как тайловый менеджер более функционален, чем этот странный режим
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> а кстати, что pytyle?
<vdrandom> годное?
<kstati> в душе не... питон-творения презираю
<vdrandom> почему ты не любишь питон?
<kstati> потому
<kstati> что он тормознутый и с дурным синтаксисом
<vdrandom> ой ли тормознутый? :) Как другие скриптовые языки же, не?
<kstati> именно так. и делать на нём что-то кроме мелочей - себя не уважать.
<XuMuK> кто нить помнит как исправить теги с cp 1251 на правоверный утф?
<kstati> хотя субъективно - тормознутее перла.
<vdrandom> да ну
<XuMuK> все разом...
<kstati> XuMuK, easytag
<vdrandom> XuMuK, в мрз?
<XuMuK> да
<vdrandom> можно погуглить скриптик на жаве
<vdrandom> id3 iconv
<XuMuK> да нее, там как то просто... седом или аву
<XuMuK> авк
<kstati>  find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<vdrandom> тоже можно :)
<XuMuK> вооо
<XuMuK> спс)
<kstati> vdrandom, именно так. субъективно - тормознутее. А синтаксис иной раз - просто жуть.
<kstati> фиг с ним, когда процедурно или в ООП пишут. когда переходят к функциональным методам - это полный улёт
<kstati> делюга - пример того, что пытаются впендюрить, как нормальный продукт. Ресурсы жрёт неимоверно
<vdrandom> какие ресурсы?
<kstati> проц, озу
<kstati> хдд всё время крехтит
<XuMuK> имхо, такой комбайн чтобы просто скачать торренты не нужен тоже...
<XuMuK> монстр
<XuMuK> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<kstati> угу. тем более, что бы раздавать.
<XuMuK> уберите войс уже
<XuMuK> со вчера торчит
<vdrandom> kstati, не замечал :)
<vdrandom> 80 МБ в оперативке ща
<vdrandom> 1% с четырёх ядер
<vdrandom> к диску обращается - да, раздаёт же
<XuMuK> ну ка...
<kstati> vdrandom, а размер сравнивал? двадцатка гигов для такой простой проги - жирновато
<vdrandom> какой размер?
<kstati> делюги. около 20Мб (ошибся не гигов).
<vdrandom> а, с зависимостями-то
<vdrandom> ну пусть лежат, 10ГБ / мне хватает даже для KDE
<vdrandom> который я на пощупать поставил :)
<kstati> vdrandom, нет без зависимостей. внутрянка самого пакета
<kstati> зависимости считать глупо - они в основном совместно используются
<vdrandom> kstati, ну какбе... скрипты же, текст
<vdrandom> сжатый 2МБ.
<XuMuK> тест
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Fail!
<XuMuK> оо)
<XuMuK> да лана, ничо ни фейл)
<sharikoff> XuMuK: ?
<kstati> vdrandom, да пофигу. есть нормальный софт
<vdrandom> понятное дело, что бинарники легче :)
<XuMuK> sharikoff, уже всё)
<vdrandom> ну хз. Я знаю, что у питона баг есть с графическими мордами
<vdrandom> при открытии каталога из гтк-делуга, процесс гуя съедает ядро :)
<vdrandom> на 100% вгружает
<vdrandom> но делуж как раз доставляет необязательностью морды :) запустил демона и ок
<kstati> вот поэтому питон и не люблю. а тайловый менеджер должен быть шустрым. dwm, i3w и подобные а пейтон пусть сидит себе и не рыпается.
<kstati> и на фиг оно надо? есть куча консольных бинарных клиентов
<vdrandom> wmii был забавный :)
<vdrandom> мм, дай мне клиент с сервером и мордами: графической, псевдографической и веб.
<vdrandom> кроме трансмиссии и делужа выбора нет считай :)
<kstati> вот и ответил - трансмиссия
<vdrandom> у трансмиссии дюже морда примитивная. и веб-морда
<vdrandom> алсо, официальная морда не работает как клиент
<vdrandom> то есть ты либо демона запускаешь, либо графическую морду
<kstati> нафиг оно надо?
<kstati> демоны рулят
<vdrandom> мне удобно, когда есть клиент и графическая морда :)
<kstati> демон+веб и не парься
<vdrandom> веб-морда у трансмиссии ещё более примитивна
<vdrandom> практически не позволяет управлять торрентами. Только запускать-останавливать
<vdrandom> я ей пользовался пару месяцев же :)
<kstati> мне как-то по фигу, как оно выглядит. скинул торрент, посматриваю статистику, по готовности забираю результат
<vdrandom> ну а мне иногда нужно добавлять-удалять трекеры
<XuMuK> у меня за неделю столько перегрузов не было, сколько за сёдня...
<XuMuK> к чему бы...
<vdrandom> алсо, псевдографическая морда для него совершенно чудовищна
<Maratich> rtorrent лучше?
<vdrandom> rtorrent мне не нравится тем, что его не демонизируешь
<kstati> на вкус и цвет.
<vdrandom> то есть можно, конечно в бэкграунд отправить
<vdrandom> но он не демоно-клиентский
<XuMuK> artus, во, привет, а я тебя и ждал)
<XuMuK> можешь поделицо .zshrc ?
<artus> XuMuK, дарофф)
<artus> эмм... могу
<vdrandom> а давай прям сюда
<vdrandom> я тоже посмотрю :)
<XuMuK> чо то я такой линтяй стал)
<artus> XuMuK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/614936/ на
<XuMuK> artus, спс)
<artus> skai, туц
<XuMuK> wget -c http://cs1257.vkontakte.ru/u1240141/audio/04871a6dd594.mp3 -O "Travis - Sing.mp3"
<XuMuK> кто знает чо за инструмент?
<XuMuK> кайфовая мелодия)
<seniseni> not found
<Nor8> XuMuK: На ютуб скинь ссылку, послушаем, что за музыка
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/u8iLJ
<vdrandom> артефакты при ресайзе окон в kwin - фейл :(
<Nor8> XuMuK: И какой инструмент интересует?
<XuMuK> он точно струнный)
<vdrandom> ты про банджо?
<XuMuK> если бы знал, не спрашивал бы)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, скорее всего да
<vdrandom> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%BE
<vdrandom> там в видео видно
<artus> там и на слух слышно что банджо )
<Nor8> На слух то да, или банджо или мандолина
<artus> мандолина выше звучит
<XuMuK> блин, клевый звук)
<artus> ага, и инструмент тож класный )
<XuMuK> я на гитаре играю, но слышу, что ето явно не она)
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA82NOHXIP0   Вот клевый звук )))
<XuMuK> в ломбарде такую видел
<XuMuK> попробовал сыграть, каго там)...
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Их и не новые продают, за бешеные деньги гибсон и фендер делают
<artus> хех, там своя техника игры )
<Nor8> новые * имел ввиду )))
<XuMuK> вот клево чувак исполняет ... http://youtu.be/OA9pgYxBtqc
<XuMuK> я её разучивал с месяц наверн...
<XuMuK> сбилсо
<XuMuK> не клёво
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Ты, живя в Испании, должен бы знать, что народная испанская музыка имеет глубокие традиции и многовековую историю, в том числе использования таких инструметнов как лютня и мандолина.  Вместо этого ты тупо рубаешь в варфару и спрашиваешь на канале убу
<Nor8>  XuMuK: ПОЗОР! )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, я её ненавижу, за редким исключением
<XuMuK> и клал я на её корни
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну это понятно ))) Пиво,деффки ближе и футбол ближе и роднее )))))
<XuMuK> пиво редко пью, девки - да, футбол - тока Барса)
<XuMuK> оо
<XuMuK> я вас кубок показывал?)
<XuMuK> вам*
<XuMuK> ну не хотите как хотите...
<XuMuK> :)
<Nor8> XuMuK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zC_qeBnbok  Прослушай, текст выучи,  завтра проверю )))))
<XuMuK> нее...
<XuMuK> во http://youtu.be/OA9pgYxBtqc
<XuMuK> не то
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/mrOIG
<XuMuK> но ето уже не испанчег
<XuMuK> мексиканцы
<BIZZA> привет. я только что установил федору. еще стоят 7 и убунту. Загрузчик Граб. Во время установки федоры я выбрал записать на первый сектор его раздела.    ...    . короче федоры не видно в списке граб. Список такой же и остался(как и до установки - так и должно бы
<BIZZA> ть). Так вот, как мне теперь включить в список федору
<BIZZA> ?
<XuMuK> править груб ручками
<Nor8> BIZZA: update grub?
<BIZZA> напиши пожалста полностью
<Nor8> http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-intro
<XuMuK> BIZZA, попробуй sudo update-grub
<BIZZA> щас
<BIZZA> XuMuK ты супер
<XuMuK> BIZZA, судя по эмоциям девушки на канале?)
<Nor8> )))
<artus> а че, на канале федоры не помогают? )
<Nor8> На федоре молчат обычно, важно так)))
<BIZZA> XuMuK да нет )
<oxothuk> федоеричное молчание
<BIZZA> там ваще голяк
<BIZZA> на канале федоры
<XuMuK> ну там либо да, либо нет)
<oxothuk> фидоры, не?
<oxothuk> фИдоры
<oxothuk> (=
<artus> @voice oxothuk
<BIZZA> фэгготы )
<XuMuK> BIZZA, а чо за ник? eres de Ibiza o que?
<oxothuk> или pizza
<vdrandom> artus, годный у тебя zshrc. :) утащил оттуда немножко плюшек
<artus> vdrandom, ))
<XuMuK> vdrandom, думаешь я его просто так поджидал чтоль))
<BIZZA> XuMuK  да так просто. ничего не значит
<XuMuK> аа
<vdrandom> artus, у тебя дважды grc ping в алиасах :)
<artus> а пофиг)
<artus> надо будет почистить и в порядок нпривести)
<vdrandom> у тебя вообще какая-то эпическая коллекция алиасов :)
<artus> плохо чтоль? )
<vdrandom> а ещё твои кейбайнды почему-то не работали с моим xterm.
<vdrandom> да нет, хорошо :)
<vdrandom> хотя, на мой вкус, ко многим алиасам привыкаешь и уже приходится вспоминать, когда сталкиваешься не со своей системой :)
<vdrandom> я именно поэтому autocd отключил, например.
<xoveax> Как в vim повторить команду несколько раз, к примеру 2t2 10 раз?
<vdrandom> xoveax, #команда
<vdrandom> где # - количество повторений
<vdrandom> xoveax, а повторить предыдущую команду - .
<vdrandom> тоже с номером
<vdrandom> никто случаем не в курсе, каким хоткеем в тмуксе лок?
<xoveax> vdrandom, а как быть с теми командами в которых используется диапазон? т.е. в моем случае получится так 102t2 (10 раз 2t2), но естественно это не корректно.
<xoveax> пока нашел решение через макрос, но надеюсь есть вариант попроще..
<seniseni> с месяц? o_O
<seniseni> оу
<vdrandom> xoveax, делаешь сначала 2t2
<vdrandom> а потом 10.
<xoveax> странно) теперь текст под курсором удаляется на 10 строк.. ладно, спасибо. Пойду дальше искать решение.
<vdrandom> я могу ошибаться, если что
<vdrandom> я сам только осваиваю вим
<vdrandom> :)
<xoveax> =)
<vdrandom> как админ, правда, не как кодер :)
<lilek> помогите разобраться с vpn соединением
<xoveax> нашел решение - 10@: в normal mode повторяет последнюю команду в command-line mode 10 раз.
<oxothuk> думаю да
<shenmue> kernel.org ядро 3.0
<shenmue> ченджлога нету =9
<shenmue> =(
<vdrandom> лооол
<vdrandom> упала плазма
<vdrandom> УПАЛА
<shenmue> упала плазма... упала напол....
<Maratich> плазма?
<Maratich> упала?
<Maratich> не может быть
<vdrandom> да :3
<vdrandom> я её уронил
<vdrandom> при попытке добавления какого-то плазмоида упала :)
<Maratich> плазма не падает
<vdrandom> да
<Maratich> :)
<Maratich> у меня она не упадет
<Maratich> у меня гном2
<artus> !enter | Maratich
<ubuntuhelp> Maratich: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<vdrandom> ubuntuhelp, ты говоришь об этом так, будто ставить переносы строк вместо запятых плохо.
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> и да, я знаю, что это бот.
<Maratich> vdrandom: тссс! это только кукла!
<Maratich> надо найти кукловода, который дергает его за ниточки
<vdrandom> лень
<vdrandom> скажите лучше, в гноме 3 всегда трей свёрнут?
<vdrandom> или когда какие-то уведомления есть, он всё-таки возникает?
<shenmue> переоодически возникает из той попы в которую его впихнули
<shenmue> попискивает так
<vdrandom> значит оно ещё не безнадёжно
<vdrandom> факин-грейд-адвайс сломался :(
<vdrandom> а я у себя в скриптах косяки ищу, лол
<vdrandom> странно. вывод у uptime плавает =/
<vdrandom> то 4 запятых, то 5
<vdrandom> то 3 двоеточия, то 4.
<vdrandom> наверное, седом придётся его парсить. а я в регекспах ноль, лол
<artus> @kick vdrandom харош ругатцо
<vdrandom> а ты злой artus =)
<artus> угу)
<vdrandom> срачик бы какой-нибудь развёл лучше :)
<vdrandom> а то тишина
<SergeyIT> dmay'я нет (
<_joey> narod, a kakoj zdes' encoding?
<_joey> utf8, roi8-r - i nichego ne vidno
<_joey>  of 1618 high school students
<_joey>  mlya
<babrusha> господа, подскажите программу для дефрагментации NTFS из Ubuntu
<Lex_S> Оо а такие есть?
<Maratich> ей еще и дефрагментация нужна :(
<Lex_S> вообще - да
<Lex_S> но я бы не доверил это линуксам
<Maratich> сижу себе спокойно на ext4, никого не трогаю, не дефрагментирую
<lilek> у кого провайдер билайн с подключением vpn?
<babrusha> Maratich, у меня есть и ext4, но неужели их дефрагментировать не нужно?
<Maratich> насколько я знаю - необязательно
<lilek> никто не юзает тут билайн?
<babrusha> а если у меня много файлов по1,5-2,5 Гб
<babrusha> они постоянно приносятся и удаляются и по кругу все повторяется
<Maratich> e4defrag нагуглил
<doc24> привет всем
<Maratich> привет
<Maratich> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/58183/ вот почитать
<Maratich> про ext4
<vdrandom> красота, я ещё и повис, лол
<lilek> кто-нибудь
<babrusha> господа, ваше мнение, имеет смысл перевести часть оставшегося винта (там 2 локальных диска c NTFS остались с винды), которую использую как медиа-архив, перевести на eхt4
<lilek> помогите настроить vpn в ubuntu 11.04 провайдер билайн
<vdrandom> babrusha, в зависимости от того, в каких осях ты их монтируешь
<vdrandom> если они тебе нужны под виндой - оставляй NTFS
<vdrandom> если нет - форматируй в ext4, конечно.
<artus> vdrandom, нафиг нтфс
<vdrandom> ну так вот. мне нужно вырезать кусок вывода команды по регекспу
<artus> еxt3 аж со свистом в форточках работаеть)
<artus> а щас уже и ext4 )
<sharikoff> lilek: http://wiki.ircn.ru/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_vpn_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%B2_ubuntu
<vdrandom> какую тулзу для этого лучше использовать? sed, awk? или cut умеет с регекспами работать?
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff, йййййййййй
<Maratich> после удаления семерки удалил разделы и добавил к имеющимся ext4
<Maratich> заодно и бад пропал
<sharikoff> artus: q
<vdrandom> artus, есть драйвер разве? пойду погуглю
<lilek> что делать с этим: cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/rfc3442-classless-static-routes': No such file or directory
<artus> vdrandom, есть
<lilek> mv: cannot stat `/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf': No such file or directory
<Maratich> а ext4 у меня в семерке х64 BSOD вызывал
<sharikoff> lilek: поставь прогу
<babrusha> проблема в том, что у меня в очередной раз ну просто на ровном месте винда сдохла в самый неподходящий момент. так меня это достало... хочу снести ее окончательно (вин7 стоит второй системой)
<artus> vdrandom, Ext2Fsd-0.48.exe
<sharikoff> dhclient
<Maratich> драйверов дофига для win+ext4, есть и reiser3+win
<[Raiden]> lilek: путь неверный, или 1 из состовлящих пути не существует
<Maratich> я потому и снес, что семерка не загружала сеанс
<lilek> cirillic
<[Raiden]> что делать... Поправить путь или создать чего нет
<Maratich> заодно +40 гиг дублирующих игр, софта и от системы подарилось убунте
<doc24> а кто знает - я удалил пароль в учетной записи - а теперь пишет что наутилус не смог какие то папки создать и не запусткается рабочий стол а - что делать?
<vdrandom> порядок действий опиши
<babrusha> господа, есть кто из пользователей forum.ubuntu.ru
<doc24> просто запускаю систему - там выбор - пользователь имя такое=то - и другой. нажимаю любое - просто загружает фоновую картинку- и никаких меню совсем - остается только выключить либо перезагрузить
<vdrandom> порядок действий опиши. тех, которые привели к проблеме
<doc24> просто удалил пароль учетной записи и поставил запускать без пароля.
<vdrandom> как удалил?
<artus> мдяяя
<sharikoff> нефиг руки совать если не знаешь
<doc24> ну в управлении учетными записями - а еще может есть нюанс - что у меня убунту студио
<doc24> ну это понятно -  что делать то?)
<sharikoff> контрл альт ф1
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> убунта же...
<sharikoff> с диска грузись чрутся в систему и из под рута ставь пароль
<sharikoff> *чруться
<sharikoff> если некоторые термины непонятны -в гугл
<sharikoff> умным будешь в следующий раз
<vdrandom> можно синглюзера запилить
<sharikoff> можно кардинально выпилить пасс из /etc/shadow
<sharikoff> под синглом угу
<vdrandom> вообще отключение пароля у учётной записи означает её выключение вроде :)
<nasubi> кщще
<nasubi> ой
<vdrandom> так что молодец, doc24
<nasubi> как получить доступ к разделу с убунтой из под лайв сд
<vdrandom> man mount
<sharikoff> а вы говорите рут не нужен
<sharikoff> рут нужен всегда
<nasubi> не монтирует
<Maratich> рутом прикинулась первая учетная запись
<Maratich> а без пароля это да, сопереживаю
<vdrandom> Maratich, рут должен быть
<vdrandom> даже с sudo
<sharikoff> судо -это все равно что резиновая баба
<vdrandom> особенно - в убунте
<Maratich> на всякий случай?
<Maratich> тю
<vdrandom> да
<Maratich> sudo su рулет
<vdrandom> потому что такие вот полезут руками куда не надо
<vdrandom> и сломают всё
<vdrandom> тогда можно сделать su
<vdrandom> и чинить :)
<Maratich> ну наверное, соглашусь
<vdrandom> ну или залогиниться под рутом, скорее
<sharikoff> и только марк за вас за всех подумал
<vdrandom> Марк - бог.
<sharikoff> он решил что вы настолько тупые что под рутом все сломаете
<sharikoff> поэтому рута надо специально включать особо продвинутым
<vdrandom> ну так вот, чем лучше вырезать кусок вывода команды? cut не годится, по крайней мере посимвольно/по разделителю - нужный кусок плавающий.
<sharikoff> какая то человечность слишком человечная
<sharikoff> vdrandom: sed, awk
<sharikoff> grep ,wc
<vdrandom> круто. какую команду надо sed давать, чтобы он вырезал кусок из строки?
<sharikoff> b gfqgs gfqgs ytpf,sdfq
<vdrandom> p показывает строку, аналогично grep
<sharikoff> и пайпы незабывай
<vdrandom> пайпы-то понятно. Я просто не могу разобраться, каким образом команду sed закрутить.
<sharikoff> зачем те сед если можно грип с регулярками
<sharikoff> или грип -в
<vdrandom> о
<vdrandom> egrep -o
<vdrandom> наверное, подойдёт. :) пойду попробую
<[Raiden]> авк удобно по разделителям резать, типа   echo "1:2:3" |awk -F: 'print{$1 $3}'
<[Raiden]> по умолч разделител пробел
<[Raiden]> а в остальных случаях наверное сед лучше
<vdrandom> uptime | egrep -o "[0-9]*\.[0-9]*"
<vdrandom> почти то, что надо, осталось только заменить разрывы строк на пробелы :)
<lilek> ïè÷àëüêî
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vdrandom> sed "s/\n//g" не помогает, правда
<lilek> пичалько
<[Raiden]> uptime |awk -Faverage: '{print $2}'
<vdrandom> uptime |awk -Faverage: '{print $2}' |cut -c 2-|sed "s/,//g"
<vdrandom> круто, спасибо :)
<vdrandom> не очень красиво, зато всяко лучше cut -d... :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну как умею. Наверное только седом можно.
<vdrandom> uptime | egrep -o "[0-9]*\.[0-9]*" показывает то, что нужно, но с разрывами строк :)
<[Raiden]> я знаю только как с помощью tr отрезать переводы строк
<[Raiden]> тоже костыль )
<vdrandom> лол
<Asti> hi all
<[Raiden]> tr '\n' ' '
<vdrandom> да, только вот в стандарном выводе пусто почему-то О_о
<vdrandom> чорт
<vdrandom> я ж не с тем ключом греп использую :))
<vdrandom> естественно, чего это в стандартном выводе пусто от grep -v
<vdrandom> да, ещё веселее. :) в этом случае последний разрыв строки мне надо как-то оставить
<vdrandom> uptime|awk -F"average: " '{print $2}'|sed "s/,//g"
<vdrandom> самый короткий вариант в итоге :)
<vdrandom> жаль только, пришлось в отдельный скрипт записывать. awk требует '', а они уже задействованы в конфиге tmux
<vdrandom> присоветуйте чего-нибудь олдскульно-досовского на поиграть
<vdrandom> не особо напрягая мозг :)
<vdrandom> лучше всего - какой-нибудь платформер
<[Raiden]> наверное можно экранировать скобки, что бы авк передались.
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<vdrandom> скобки и пробел :)
<vdrandom> и $
<[Raiden]> космические рейнджеры поставь первые. ) не досовское, но  правда.
<lilek> плиз, хэлп
<[Raiden]> правда - лишнее
<Henoxek> какие есть хорошие книги по c++?
<Henoxek> кроме страуструпа и шилдта
<vdrandom> uptime|awk -F"average: " "{print \$2}"|sed "s/,//g"
<vdrandom> можно так обойтись :)
<vdrandom> хотя и такой вариант ему не нравится. :( ну ладно, пусть будет отдельный скрипт :)
<[Raiden]> )
<alexandr> ку всем
<alexandr> подскажите мне плиз ссылку по gimp как им пользоваться???
<vdrandom> alexandr, http://www.google.com/
<[Raiden]> progimp.ru
<alexandr> там не могу найти
<alexandr> райден щас посмотрю
<Fylh_if> как узнать , какие файлы были записаны в папку и подпапки после 16 мая?
<[Raiden]> linuxgraphics.ru
<vdrandom> Fylh_if, man ls
<vdrandom> хотя нет...
<Fylh_if> может файндом как нить?
<vdrandom> там же надо другие параметры искать. find, ага. и через пайп другой тулзе скормить
<vdrandom> ща
<alexandr> [Raiden] спасибо те громадное
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> видеуроки есть ещё. Гуглить надо только. Русских правда мало, английских хватает.
<vdrandom> Fylh_if, покопай в сторону stat
<[Raiden]> gimpmania.ru , http://breys.ru/blog/short/Gimp , http://gimp.nas2.net/
<[Raiden]> http://my-soft-blog.net/267-videouroki-po-rabote-s-graficheskim-redaktorom.html?do=cat&category=videouroki-po-rabote-s-besplatnym-graficheskim-redaktorom-gimp
<[Raiden]> моЖет пригодится кому, из моих заметок
<Fylh_if> vdrandom: stat   Print messages as files are examined with the stat and lstat system calls.  The find program tries to minimise such calls.
<Fylh_if> не то
<vdrandom> stat - display file or file system status
<Fylh_if> может я не так перевёл, переведи.
<vdrandom> посмотри сам
<vdrandom> stat filename
<Fylh_if> -printf  %Ak    File's last access time in the format specified by k,  ................
<[Raiden]> финдом наверное лучше, диапахон времени задать можно. Или делайте как тру юзеры, открывайте наутилусом и сортинг по дате.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> кому нужны вэти консоли
<vdrandom> даты разные бывают
<[Raiden]> всмысле?
<Fylh_if> [Raiden] нужно смотреть и подпапки
<[Raiden]> финд по любым ищет
<vdrandom> дата создания, дата обращения, дата изменения, например.
<[Raiden]> спросили про создано, но как я уже сказал искать можно по всем.
<vdrandom> например: ls -l выводит дату создания вроде. при этом сам файл мог быть создан на другой файловой системе несколько лет назад.
<vdrandom> а какую  наутилус показывает? :)
<Fylh_if> мне нужны файлы, которые были записаны на мой хард после 16 мая
<[Raiden]> наутилус показывает дату создания. )
<[Raiden]> find . -type f -ctime +4 так по идее будет с 26 числа по сегодня. Как по другому сами ищите.
<[Raiden]> вообще в гноме есть поис кграфичекий
<vdrandom> > какие файлы были записаны в папку и подпапки после 16 мая?
<vdrandom> туда могли быть записаны файлы, созданные намного раньше :)
<vdrandom> но вообще да, find достаточен
<Karen> privet
<Karen> kto nibut mojet mne pamoch u menya ne rabotayet linux
<vdrandom> телепаты в отпуске
<vdrandom> !translit| Karen
<ubuntuhelp> Karen: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<Karen> !translit tak?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='translit tak?'
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0530/h_1306778768_8889b4469d.png
<Karen> ok shas pridu minutku
<Karen> chort translate ne delayet :(
<[Raiden]> я ошибаюсь иногда, дату изменения наутилус кажет.
<[Raiden]> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Karen> У меня проблема с моим Linux ом
<Karen> У меня есть 2 операционных систем Linux и Windows 7
<[Raiden]> какая проблема?
<Karen> Я играл игру и за это время я получил ошибку
<Karen> prastite mne trudnu bistro pisat ya na google translate delayu
<a931bw> a931bw ~/.wine/drive_c/Games/RUSE $ wine Ruse.exe
<a931bw> Segmentation fault
<a931bw> a931bw ~/.wine/drive_c/Games/RUSE $ wine --version
<a931bw> wine-1.3.21
<a931bw> Эта ошибка когда запускаю R.U.S.E в wine
<a931bw> 1.2.3 так же сегфолтится
<[Raiden]> ясно, я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<[Raiden]> а чем принято в лине фильтровать сайты по содержимому.
<[Raiden]> что бы блочились исходя из определенной инфы
<vdrandom> хз
<vdrandom> мне такое никогда не было нужно
<vdrandom> можно попробовать погуглить
<vdrandom> но где-то я читал, что подобное для линуксов либо не реализовано, либо кривое
<shenmue> из набора слов?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<yurau_> наверно надо модуль поставить
<shenmue> по моему это для всяких фильтров и там кибернян есть такое
<Antiban> Всем привет. вопрос - как узнать реальный адрес сервера в локалке
<shenmue> на вебраузеры
<vdrandom> ключевое слово - content filter
<shenmue> а сама ос сфигали такой штукой заниматся будет?
<yurau_> yurau_: может через прокси?
<vdrandom> squid, например, ага.
<vdrandom> есть ещё какой-то OpenDNS
<vdrandom> или расширение на браузер, FoxFilter, например
<[Raiden]> ок
<vdrandom> Antiban, уточни вопрос
<vdrandom> адрес твоей системы?
<Antiban> Уточняю есть локалка на лине и сервер. внутренний сетевой адрес узнать легко а как узнать внешний
<Nor8> Antiban: Зайти на любой IP check  и он покажет адресс сервера
<Nor8> Antiban: Или посмотреть в сетевых инструментах маршрут
<Antiban> Не получится стоит squid с доступом на 3 сайта
<vdrandom> Antiban, посмотреть на маршрутизаторе?
<Antiban> Вся проблема что я не админ
<vdrandom> господа, а вы не в курсе, где хромиум хранит кэш?
<Nor8> Antiban: Так спроси админа, суппорт то есть у вас
<novns> vdrandom, ~/.cache/chromium
<novns> сюрприз да?
<Nor8> )))
<vdrandom> novns, в том-то и дело
<vdrandom> что там пусто
<vdrandom> а браузер запущен и работает
<Nor8>  vdrandom: А у меня есть ))))
<novns> vdrandom, ну так взять да посмотреть какие файлы открывает
<vdrandom> ой лол
<vdrandom> у меня туда правов нет, вот и пусто xD
<Nor8>  vdrandom: А как это в домашней папке и нет прав? )))
<vdrandom> я когда пытался туда в первый раз смонтировать tmpfs, создал каталог заново
<vdrandom> под рутом, очевидно :)
<novns> кстати, я вместо хромиума ставлю хром
<novns> из гуглевоского репозитория
<novns> *гуглевского
<vdrandom> а разница? :)
<novns> умеет сам читать pdf
<vdrandom> мм, да, пожалуй приятно
<novns> встроенный флэш, запускается в сандбоксе
<novns> ну и цветная иконка :-)
<Nor8> novns: Так хромиум научить не долго
<novns> ещё какие-то отличия есть
<[Raiden]> и что, удобно в браузере читать птдф?
<NoOova> Народ как девушке обьяснить что такое класс
<Nor8> novns: Синяя иконка круче )))
<novns> а, все кодеки в комплекте
<NoOova> приведите пример
<NoOova> я с кофемашиной привёл говорит немонятно
<Nor8> NoOova:  Класс это в школе посещение такое )))
<NoOova> надо дизненный
<Nor8> помещение*
<NoOova> Nor8: =) Класс в ооп
<novns> [Raiden], удобнее, чем выкачивать а потом разбираться, что это за толпа пдфок навыкачана
<Nor8> NoOova: ООП это что у нас?
<Nor8> novns: Так в хромиуме тоже все кодеки
<novns> Nor8, там в комплекте, не надо ничего ставить допольнительно
<[Raiden]> вместо сохранить - можно открыть + галочка запомнить действие.
<novns> [Raiden], всё равно останутся на диске
<[Raiden]> так что чтение пдф это не важный плюс для меня
<NoOova> Народ ну простенький пример
<NoOova> хоть про что
<Nor8> novns: Так в хромиуме тоже, еще раз повторяю
<novns> Nor8, что в хромиуме?
<novns> хромиум зависит от системного ffmpeg
<Nor8> novns: кодеки разу
<[Raiden]> ну сколько людей столько и мнений. Кэш вообще чистится по идее
<Nor8> novns: Он их ставит
<novns> если поставлены кодеки из medibuntu, то все
<[Raiden]> и мне нравится когда есть на диске. Сегодня есть линк, через год не будет )
<novns> а если штатные из дистрибьютива, то не все
<novns> [Raiden], а если я прочитал быстренько 50 пдфок с документацией
<novns> или ознакомился со свежими препринтами с arxiv.org
<novns> нафига хранить-то
<[Raiden]> ну , то что не сохраняется, а открывается, остается в тмп\кэше и потом грозается. Когда ты читаешь браузером - происходит тоже самое
<[Raiden]> файл качается, браузер отображает
<novns> нет, оно остаётся в директории downloads
<novns> или "загрузки", если по-русски
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> да не важно )
<novns> важно
<[Raiden]> долго болтаем
<[Raiden]> в загрузках сохраняется если сохранять, а временное в кэше или в $TEMP
<vdrandom> ура, кэш хромиума в tmpfs. :3
<[Raiden]> для юзеров фф руководство http://www.verot.net/firefox_tmpfs.htm
<vdrandom> брр, как заморочено :)
<[DarkMist]> Алоха!! Убунточеловки!!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как там гном 3-ий, допили до работы с плюшками, компизами и так далее? )))
<Nor8> допилили*
<[Raiden]> Ну,  я слышал что без гном шелл работает с компизом.
<[Raiden]> сам не пробовал
<novns> у шелла неудобно, что не всегда видно список запущенного
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Его хоть обновляют или только энтузиасты прикручивают детали?
<[DarkMist]> народ  что  за ошибкас udev-om??
<novns> остальное - удобнее, чем в юнити
<[Raiden]> обновляют. evince приходило на днях и гш  сча версии 3.0.2
<novns> категории под рукой
<novns> в юнити через тридцать кликов до них нужно добираться
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Подожду еще пару месяцев и поставлю тоже
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да сиди уж тогда до 11.10
<Nor8> novns: Вот и я про тоже, в юнити с логистикой беда, все через 30 кликов )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А что там обещают? )))
<[Raiden]> ну, гтк3 не с ппа, гном-шелл в репах
<[Raiden]> и версия будет гнома 3.2
<[Raiden]> что изменится - незнаю
<[Raiden]> а на диске скорее всего останется только юнити
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Уже норм, версия ядра опять же новая
<[Raiden]> про 3.0rc слышал? :)
<vdrandom> это 2.6.40 же
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Да опять придеться ставить или с альтернэйт или из по хубунту, иначе все будет глючить и падать )))
<novns> гном прислушивается к пользователям, в отличие от разработчиков юнити
<vdrandom> просто решили сообразить новую схему нумерации версий
<vdrandom> глючить в любом случае будет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, читал, но прорыва не обещают, просто номер поменяли
<novns> категории тоже сначала были далеко
<vdrandom> на нумерацию версий очень многое завязано
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Линус захотел номер поменять, устал он от 2.6... )))
<vdrandom> и теперь чуть более, чем всё то многое сломается.
<vdrandom> нахрена, спрашивается, менять эту схему
<[Raiden]> Там на самом деле 1 штука новая есть. Clearcache
<[Raiden]> на опеннете новость
<[Raiden]> на лоре почти ничего не сказали
<novns> несколько лет избавлялись от bkl
<Nor8> Возможно, а по поводу нумерации вообще могли бы перейти на десятичную систему. То есть, 3.0, 3.1. и так далее
<novns> сейчас полностью выкинули из ядра и это достаточный повод для новой мажорной версии
<Nor8> novns: Для полоьзователя особой разницы нет, 39-ое ядро стоит, особо не заметно
<novns> Nor8, это если без нагрузки на ввод-вывод
<Nor8> novns: Может быть
<novns> проверено
<novns> стало пошустрее на куче одновременных шуршаний дисками
<novns> задержки меньше
<Nor8> novns:Так и 38-ое уже не медленное было. Они бы его поотзывчивее сделали бы или хотя бы возможность менять частоту без пересборки ядра предусмотрели, было бы вообще норм
<vdrandom> у моей сестры вот только что забавно убунта повисла
<vdrandom> ВНЕЗАПНО замерцал экран
<vdrandom> и ссх повис наглухо :)
<novns> видеокарточка перегрелась
<vdrandom> интересно... надо бы померять температуру, действительно. есть для кли тулза?
<vdrandom> или только через nvidia-settings можно смотреть?
<novns> lm_sensors
<Nor8> vdrandom: На ноуте?
<vdrandom> нет, десктоп
<Nor8> vdrandom:Что за видео карта?
<vdrandom> nvidia
<Nor8> vdrandom:Так стандартная утилита температуру показывает
<vdrandom> novns, lm_sensors не показывают температуру видеокарты
<novns> тогда увы
<novns> теоретически, можно в /proc или /sys поискать
<Nor8> vdrandom:Кулер или пассивное охлаждение?
<novns> модуль ядра может сообщать, теоретически
<novns> теоретически, теоретически, теоретически
<vdrandom> Nor8, кулер
<vdrandom> в новой версии драйвера есть возможность из командной строки достать температуру
<vdrandom> а в той, что в 10.04 - нет :(
<Nor8> vdrandom: Чистить нужно и термопасту менять раз греется, а может версия драйвера кривая
<novns> есть ppa со свежими драйверами
<vdrandom> да, видимо, придётся
<novns> xwing, или как там
<Nor8> vdrandom: Я же тебе говорю, стандартная nvidia-settings показывает температуру
<vdrandom> Nor8, новая версия, да
<vdrandom> ща буду ставить из ppa
<Nor8> vdrandom:x-swat  ставь, нормальная сборка
<[Raiden]> вроде давно температура показывается, или нет, точнее сколько помню дрова нвидии столько и показывается
<vdrandom> в гуёвой тулзе - да :)
<vdrandom> а в командной строке не работает nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp
<Nor8> vdrandom: А что ей мешает через гуи иногда поглядывать?
<[Raiden]> а задача вообще какая?
<[Raiden]> есть апплет для сенсоров, для гном панели.
<vdrandom> ей не надо смотреть
<[Raiden]> он кажет и от лмсенсорс и от гпу
<vdrandom> надо смотреть мне, удалённо :)
<vdrandom> этим компом пользуются довольно дремучие люди
<vdrandom> и заставлять их что-то смотреть - увольте, сам посмотрю :)
<[Raiden]> на исправном Железе вообще мало смысла
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> там вполне может перегреваться
<vdrandom> они по большей части флеш гоняют ._.
<tort> привет
<vdrandom> игрушки вконтактике ._.
<[Raiden]> тогда косяки на экране или запах гари подскажут )
<vdrandom> вот хочется подиагностировать, чтобы до этого не дошло :)
<vdrandom> собирать им новое железо и ставить и настраивать ось заново - я свихнусь :)
<Nor8> vdrandom:Прийди разок, пропылесось железо и замени термопасту, везде, где можно и на пол года забудь )))
<Nor8> vdrandom: Или научи их чистить и забудь вообще ))))
<vdrandom> тоже мысль
<babrusha> господа,  как почистить мусор от wine, который образовался в меню 'открыть с помощью'? там много всякого шлака появилось
<Nor8> vdrandom:Ну и дрова обнови )))
<vdrandom> дрова обновил, щас вот буду смотреть, кажет ли оно температуру
<Nor8> vdrandom:Удаленный доступ не дает возможность через гуи смотреть разве?
<[Raiden]> с гном3 есть кто-нить ещё?  Прозрачность в терминале пашет?
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Ты один у нас такой ))
<Sergey_IT> авангард ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Химик ещё
<Antiban> Люди а что за прога удаленого доступа которая осведомляет вашим рабочем столом управляет такой то
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> это пишет используемый в убунте внц сервер
<[Raiden]> вроде vinagre
<[Raiden]> а может вру
<Antiban> Я все проги перерыл не нашел
<vdrandom> теперь надо отучаться смотреть на занятую оперативку тремя рамдисками по 512МБ :))
<vdrandom> *с
<vdrandom> [Raiden], у меня в gnome-terminal 3 прозрачность работает
<vdrandom> правда, не с гномощелью, а с cairo-compmgr
<[Raiden]> {v
<[Raiden]> Хм, проверю в другой среде. Интересная мысль.
<vdrandom> гномотерминал и наутилус ок
<vdrandom> мне всё остальное не нравится :)
<vdrandom> кстати, там можно убрать эти чудовищные точки на активных элементах интерфейса?
<vdrandom> пережиток 95 винды
<Nor8> vdrandom: Что аз точки?
<Nor8> Заскринь, посмотрим
<vdrandom> когда, например, зажимаешь кнопку
<vdrandom> ок, ща
<[Raiden]> какие точки?
<vdrandom> http://itmages.ru/image/view/201322/b900b1b5
<vdrandom> на кнопке Close
<Nor8> vdrandom: Тему поменяй
<Nor8> vdrandom: Эта кривая, видимо
<vdrandom> Nor8, это GTK3
<vdrandom> там у всех тем такое
<vdrandom> появляются, когда зажимаешь кнопку
<Nor8> vdrandom:Значит не допилили
<vdrandom> исчезает по клику в любое место в окне
<Nor8> vdrandom:Допилят когда, тогда и исчезнет
<Antiban> Кто пробовал бт5 какие ощущения по сравнению с 4
<[Raiden]> не  зажима кнопку
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> какую кстати
<vdrandom> что какую?
<[Raiden]> что надо нажать что бы появились точки
<vdrandom> любую кнопку
<[Raiden]> у меня их нет
<vdrandom> нажать и подержать
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> в GTK3-приложении?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<vdrandom> а тема какая?
<[Raiden]> Zukitwo-Resonance
<vdrandom> у меня есть. какая ось?
<vdrandom> может, уже патчей налепили? О_о
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<vdrandom> или, есть вариант, что гном какие-то свои настройки ещё включает ._.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], какая операционка?
<[Raiden]> гном 3.0.2 убунту
<Nor8> ))) Какая тут ось еще может быть )))
<vdrandom> Linux darkstar 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 23 22:02:08 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vdrandom> арчик, например
<[Raiden]> чего б я тут забыл с арчем
<[Raiden]> Хотя , может и висел бы тут, незнаю
<Nor8> )) Есть тут засланцы с арчем)))
<[Raiden]> я иногда ломлюсь на каналы всех дистров ,когда вопросы не могу решить свои.
<[Raiden]> всех какие найду )
<[Raiden]> точки эти не глюк наверное
<[Raiden]> а выделение активного элемента, если табом переходить по элементам окна
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> но бесят
<[Raiden]> ну это везде так
<vdrandom> в некоторых темах GTK2 они тоже были
<vdrandom> в Modern, например
<vdrandom> но в других оно обозначалось ареолом подсветки вокруг кнопки, например
<vdrandom> или просто другим цветом
<vdrandom> а не чудовищными, отвратительными, антиэстетичными, уродскими точками ._.
<[Raiden]> ну поставь тему как у меня, конкретно на кнопках  точек не видно
<vdrandom> поставил, всё равно появляются
<vdrandom> странно, почему у тебя их нет
<[Raiden]> у меня кайма появляется. Да и ваще какая разница, сплошной ободок другого цвета или точки
<Nor8>  vdrandom:У тебя директх не стоит, графика плохо отрабатывает ))))
<vdrandom> мне трудно угодить, да :)
<vdrandom> пока не сделают Equinox для GTK3, я вообще туда ни ногой, и софтом пользоваться не буду :)
<vdrandom> ну или чего-нибудь не менее приятного на вид
<Nor8> vdrandom: Включи уточнение шрифтов полное и сглаживание принудительно, может поможет
<vdrandom> Nor8, у меня оно включено на уровне конфигов в /etc :)
<[Raiden]> ну вы батенька эстет
<vdrandom> antialiasing, hintslight и dpi 100 :)
<vdrandom> правда, кеды умудрились игнорировать эти настройки
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0530/h_1306715159_ac5ff3492f.png
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ты как бы похвастался?
<[Raiden]> как бы считаю вид не ужасный
<Nor8>  vdrandom: dpi 96 по умолчанию вообще то )))
<[Raiden]> ну или не чудовищный :)
<Nor8> И чем меньше, тем меньше точек и так далее )))
<Lex_S_> та норм
<vdrandom> Nor8, dpi - это параметр, зависящий от монитора ._.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да сойдет для деревни Гадюкино ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> просто на стандартных 1280x1024 17" мониторах dpi 96
<vdrandom> а у меня 1920x1080 21.5"
<vdrandom> dpi 101, но на 101 некрасиво шрифты рендерятся :)
<Nor8> Потому и некрасиво и с точками, что дпи 101
<[Raiden]> xdpyinfo|grep resolution
<[Raiden]>   resolution:    90x91 dots per inch
<vdrandom> $ xdpyinfo|grep resolution
<vdrandom>   resolution:    101x101 dots per inch
<[Raiden]> а шрифты многие заточены под 96 по идее
<vdrandom> ммм
<Nor8> Вот и про тоже
<vdrandom> но дело в любом случае не в шрифтах
<vdrandom> шрифты-то как раз отлично смотрятся
<vdrandom> точки на самих кнопках :)
<Nor8> И шкурки тоже под 96 заточены, ибо дефолт
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> dpi используется исключительно при отрисовке шрифтов
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нужно тебе все эти иконки в кайро или авн перенести, а то глаз режет такая панель. Или нет?
<vdrandom> я думаю, точки эти на любом экране видно, лол. просто все к ним привыкли или игнорируют их :)
<vdrandom> а я не могу
<[Raiden]> а зачем нужна голая панель )
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Нет у меня точек никаких
<vdrandom> в GTK3-приложениях, если попереключаться табом между кнопками?
<[Raiden]> можно в  док перенести, но меня так устраивает пока
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Почему голая, а часы с активными окнами? )))
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> дело усложняется ещё и тем, что для gtk3 решили отказываться от движков как таковых
<vdrandom> поэтому все темы пока что выглядят одинаково уныло
<He3HauKa> куку
<Nor8> Часы с кукушкой ))))
<Cat1> попробовал федору 15 сейчас с ливсиди , даже забыл что она не установлена, как родная пашет ))) первый раз такие ощущения . Хотел даже поставить ее, но когда вернулся в юнити желание пропало, уж очень гладко она у меня сидит .Хоть разорвись теперь =)
<vdrandom> Cat1, gnome 3 -  это не федора, если что
<vdrandom> это просто DM
<vdrandom> ты и под убунтой его поднять можешь
<Cat1> да я знаю, просто теперь не могу решить что лучше
<vdrandom> Gnome 2
<vdrandom> третий сырой ещё
<Cat1> пока не ставил однозначно думал гном 3 лучше , разрекламили его все. А вот теперь кажется и юнити не хуже, когда все более менее настроено и отрегулировано
<Cat1> хотя с ливсиди всех плюшек скорее всего я не увидел
<vdrandom> и всех багов, ага
<Cat1> AssaultCube имеется в центре приложений, игрушка живая, графика приличная, легко заводится , без вайна . А есть еще чтонибудь на таком же уровне?
<Maratich> urban terror
<Maratich> redeclipse
<Maratich> enemy territory
<Cat1> во , спасибо .
<Maratich> катет?
<admin-skif-biz> купил неттоп.. предстоит секс..
<vdrandom> Cat1, nexuiz, например
<vdrandom> Cat1, alien arena
<Cat1> а говорили поиграть нечего )))
<vdrandom> quake live
<admin-skif-biz> OpenTTD паровозики покатай!
<vdrandom> есть ещё несколько небесплатных :)
<vdrandom> ух ничего себе лаг О_о
<vdrandom> мои сообщения дошли хоть?
<Cat1> все дошло
<Cat1> Red Eclipse по скринам прикольная штука , надо попробовать
<SOVA> всем привет! подскажите: ubuntu 10.10 играю в браузерную игру, а в чате не вижу списка игроков, только я, в чём может быть причина и как это решить, зарание благодарен!
<SOVA> *мазила-браузер
<SOVA> *Уже не раз обращался, и снова повторюсь, разбираюсь х(плохо) так что буду признателен, не стремлючь вникнуть глубоко во всёё, а как получаеться всего по немгогу, так и тут, основу знаю а вот дальшек...
<[Raiden]> без понятия. В другом браузере попробуй.
<[Raiden]> я думаю не так важн ов каком играть
<[Raiden]> ели во всех глюк - значит это косяк флэша
<SOVA> *Да вот ещё что, так для справки, пытался установить worms 2, переустановил wine. поставил флешь виндовский думал что всё ок, (при запуске выдовал: необходои CD-проигрыватель) оказалось всё проще диск любой вставляю и всё работает, хоть игра хоть д
<SOVA> *Ubuntu 10.10
<[Raiden]> я по вайну и играм не силен. Днем по  мск заходи ) Спят все.
<[Raiden]> космические рейнджеры ставь - они работают )
<SOVA> *Благодарю, хочу много знать, но такой я уж, что везде но понемногоу, так что хоть и живу в компах но..... влюбом случае благодарен и признателен вам за помащь!
<SOVA> Raider: Попробую
<SOVA> извиняюсь, повис, как бы это не было странно, в котр+альт+ф1 (лень по англиски писать) вхожу но память подводит,....
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-31
<SOVA> а так висит всё, в школе нем. изучал и то так, на уроки приходитл и то ладно, англиский из компа узанл
<SOVA> так что если кто писал, и я не ответил, извините.... :(
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDPJ-o1leAw&feature=player_embedded#at=63
<SOVA> В любом случае, я признателен всем, за помощь, поддержку и желание помочь, удачи вам и успехов в ваших делаю и начертаниях....
<_GerarD_> С добрым утром канал!
<sharikoff> q
<alagos> доброе утро
<alagos> Подскажите, а как на убунту сервере выделить текст в командной строке? я имею ввиду когда непосредственно на сервере находишься. Без участия мыши.
<The_MEk> по-моему никак
<Alagos> жаль...
<Alagos> Ну и ладно, не больно то и хотелось с мышкой у сервака бегать, удаленно зайду и скопирую
<_GerarD_> На кранче (опенбокс) при просмотре видео рвётся изображение по горизонтали
<_GerarD_> Cairo композитинг включён
<vdrandom> а видеовывод какой?
<_GerarD_> не понял
<vdrandom> ок, тогда какой проигрыватель?
<_GerarD_> vlc
<_GerarD_> UMPlayer
<_GerarD_> И в игрухе кстати так же
<_GerarD_> Я ХоН гамаю..
<vdrandom> тогда, видимо, что-то с драйвером
<vdrandom> о. хон :)
<vdrandom> а я не осилил
<_GerarD_> почему?
<vdrandom> на него времени надо много
<_GerarD_> я после доты
<vdrandom> а коммьюнити - злое
<_GerarD_> Блин, с этими же дровами на минте всё было прекрасно
<Alagos> Оо
<_GerarD_> Я хочу сам собрать себе систему... на ubuntu minimal
<_GerarD_> +openbox
<_GerarD_> Кстати я так с иконками и не разобрался...
<_GerarD_> спать лёг
<vdrandom> инструкцию мою читал?
<Alagos> в weechat на убунту сервере рисует какую то линию левую типа разделительную из букв 'q'. Когда буферы листаешь - вроди пропадает, что за прикол?
<vdrandom> я тебе сюда написал её
<_GerarD_> да да, спасибо!
<vdrandom> ну так а в чём проблема тогда?
<_GerarD_> скомпилил, но запустить не удалось
<vdrandom> начни с того, что убей gdm
<vdrandom> и запусти его ручками
<vdrandom> из /opt/openbox-icons/bin/openbox-session
<vdrandom> вроде туда я тебе собрать его рекомендовал
<_GerarD_> ну я так и собрал
<_GerarD_> ток с гдм'ом не разобрался
<vdrandom> во
<vdrandom> хитрый план
<vdrandom> там в /opt/openbox-icons
<vdrandom> должен быть файл *.application
<vdrandom> попробуй его найти
<vdrandom> а содержимое - сюда
<vdrandom> ну то есть
<vdrandom> в пейстбин содержимое, а ссыль - сюда :)
<vdrandom> скоро на работу уйду
<vdrandom> _GerarD_, так что смотри, что дальше делать
<vdrandom> исправляешь файл так, чтобы он отличался от аналогичного, расположенного где-то в аналогичном каталоге относительно /
<vdrandom> ну там -icons можешь дописать или ещё как-то
<vdrandom> и кладёшь его рядом с аналогичными в каталоге относительно / уже
<vdrandom> после этого, если ты всё правильно сделаешь, он должен запускаться при выборе в gdm
<_GerarD_> нету там его
<vdrandom> а можешь просто поставить slim, прописать этот опенбокс в .xinitrc и не парить мозг :)
<_GerarD_> я заново перекомпилил
<vdrandom> а смысл?
<_GerarD_> думал что я чёт накасячил
<vdrandom> ну ок, тогда посмотри пакет убунты
<vdrandom> там он точно должен быть
<vdrandom> и по аналогии сделай, чтобы имя и название отличались от тех, что уже есть
<vdrandom> ну и путь до бинарника был соответствующий
<_GerarD_> пакет убунты?
<vdrandom> lf
<vdrandom> да
<_GerarD_> где это?
<vdrandom> можешь с сайта скачать
<vdrandom> можешь поискать в /var/cache/apt/packages
<_GerarD_> блин кранч построен на дебиане
<vdrandom>  /var/cache/apt/archive
<vdrandom> то есть
<vdrandom> ну значит из дебиана
<vdrandom> не важно :
<vdrandom> :)
<_GerarD_> а если я поверх того опенбокса что у меня стоит поставлю тот который я скомпилил?
<vdrandom> можешь ненароком что-нибудь сломать
<vdrandom> в пакетных дистрах либо в префикс собирать нужно, либо в пакет, а уже пакет - ставить
<vdrandom> в общем, пойду работат. :)
<satch> привет
<gerrcaruzo> 123
<skai> первый экзамен - первая пятерка
<gerrcaruzo> грац)))
<Henoxek> скоро наверное будут другие оценки, тоже с запада стыренные
<Henoxek> A-F и Fx
<skai> я уже не застану этот маразм
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> skai, поздравляю
<XuMuK> чо сдавал то?
<skai> за описание того, что сдавал меня надо будет забанить
<Henoxek> внутреннее устройство ядра windows nt что ли? :D
<XuMuK> sss
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> чо ж за предмед такой)
<Asti> q all
<PREdatOR_> Зачем я обновился =\
<PREdatOR_> В убунте в 3 гноме тоже низачто и никогда нельзя ничего настраивать ?
<PREdatOR_> Где вот, например, сменить тему ? Не с помощью gconfa, а гуёвиной какойнеть ?
<XuMuK> кто-нить знает, прикольные фонарики вот такие?
<XuMuK> http://www.mequedouno.com
<Henoxek> PREdatOR_ это проблема не убунты, а гнома
<Henoxek> они регулярно выпиливают какую-нибудь нужную фичу из очередного релиза
<Henoxek> и потом запиливают её заново, from scratch
<PREdatOR_> Henoxek, Я понимаю ... Но выпиливать 60% жизненно необходимых фич - это однозначно клёво
<PREdatOR_> Henoxek, у меня сейчас вообще ничего настроить без gconf'a нельзя, настройка системы просто отсутствует)))
<skai> гном твик тул же
<Henoxek> http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Gnome-degradation.png
<PREdatOR_> Не знаю как, настроил гном-панели при помощи alt-a (гвоздь в голову кто это придумал), теперь и они не настраиваются...
<PREdatOR_> skai,  в арче его нет, не знаю что вместо него
<skai> оно везде есть
<PREdatOR_> gnome-terminal        gnome-thumbnail-font       gnome-text-editor     gnome-time-tracker
<PREdatOR_> skai, больше на gnome-t* ничо нету...
<XuMuK> PREdatOR_, её с ппа или с сайта ставить надо
<skai> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#Using_Gnome-tweak-tool
<XuMuK> хм... спасибочки)
<XuMuK> ей можно контроль окон на левую сторону перенести, не в курсе?
<PREdatOR_> skai, спасибо, да, нашел gnome-tweak-tool в оф репах
<skai> XuMuK: в dconf-editor глянь
<XuMuK> смотрел, там такого вроде нет
<XuMuK> если тока какая-нить комманда есть типо как во 2м гноме gconftool2 --tralala или чо-нить наподобие...
<Denver79> через некоторое время avachi-daemon начинает грузить одно из4 ядер на 100%  - как бороться?
<Henoxek> авачи :D avahi
<Henoxek> он иногда не нужен, поэтому можно отрубить
<Denver79> Henoxek: да, опечатался
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/05/27/moon/
<skai> чето заголовок вызывает плохие мысли
<Denver79> откл - успокоилось. но ведь не выход. чего он грузить проц начинает?
<XuMuK> skai, ет чем же они плохие то?)
<skai> mencoder file.mkv -audiofile file.mp3 -oac copy -ovc copy -o out.mkv
<skai> что не так?
<badhexxx> Здравствуйте у меня проблема со спящим режимом
<KyuuBe> смуксить чтоли видео и звук хочешь?
<badhexxx> смуксить?... нет.
<badhexxx> Проблема в следующем
<KyuuBe> да вон, скай кидал строку
<badhexxx> по нажатию функциональной кнопки спящего режима, на клавиатуре
<badhexxx> комп благополучно засыпает
<badhexxx> но по нажатии "проснуться" ничего не происходит
<badhexxx> Просыпается по кнопке питания на системникек
<badhexxx> в чем может быть проблема
<Aceler> badhexxx: таково свойство брони советского танка
<admin-skif-biz> народ. Я наверное, извращенец...А что еще можно использовать в качестве ЖК-монитора? Фоторамку можно?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, ЖК-монитор
<admin-skif-biz> а есть ЖК-монитор дюймов в 10..?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, на нетбуке такой
<InPanzer> Hi всем
<vdrandom> ола
<InPanzer> у меня не включаются доп эффекты в убунте 11 04 у гнома, что делать?
<InPanzer> я все нашел, спасибо за помошь
<XuMuK> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111хххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххх-------------------------------------------------------------------------------гр г                   р
<XuMuK> мииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииимммммммммммммммммммммммммммммммт0ээээээээээээээээээээээээ\ 10 лет 10 лет
<XuMuK>  10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет 10 лет
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъ\\\\\
<InPanzer> Привет all!
<vdrandom> что-то химика приплющило
<sharikoff> @op
<vdrandom> InPanzer, что-то у тебя то hi всем, то привет all. :)
<vdrandom> ты уж определись, на каком языке говоришь
<SergeyIT> химик огурчиков поел!?
<InPanzer> vdrandom, говорю на любом языке, встану под любой флаг, поставлю любую ОС
<SergeyIT> InPanzer, скажи чего на ObjectPAL
<XuMuK|Phone> дочка прикололась))
<XuMuK|Phone> skai: сними)
<InPanzer> SergeyIT: хахаха, смешно
<skai> XuMuK|Phone: эт не я
<XuMuK|Phone> автомат?
<vdrandom> автомат, видимо
<XuMuK|Phone> skai: ну всё равно сними, ок?)) мы ща гулять уходим, а потом я зайду сюда...
<InPanzer> как убрать всплывающее окно при переходе на следующий трек у баньши?
<gudron> Всем привет
<gudron> Прошу подсказки.
<gudron> Странная проблемма с флэшем на ubuntu 11.04
<gudron> Ютуб играет, и прочие сервисы тоже, яндек музыка тоже играет,
<gudron> подскажите в чем проблемма может быть, спасибо
<paul3> хах :)
<paul3> всё же играет
<sharikoff> отключи звук и монитор
<sharikoff> и не будет играть
<paul3> аххахаха :):):)
<InPanzer> как убрать всплывающее окно при переходе на следующий трек баньши?
<InPanzer> нид ё хелп
<gudron> sharikoff: вау, а ведь работает, дай еще один такой совет
<sharikoff> как спрашиваешь так и отвечаю
<gudron> ок, поставил через Центр Приложений Убунту флэш плеер(Adobe Flash Plugin 10).Проблем не возникло. Под всеми браузерами и на всех сайтах флэш работает нормально, за исключением сайта groveshark. На котором не работает поиск, и не проигрывается radio. Flash block и Add Block отключе
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_9ct9BgS30
<PREdatOR_> Вопрос: Как скопировать в папку /mnt содержание всей файловой системы, за исключением папки /mnt ?
<oxothuk> не проще ли уж тогда смонтировать в /mnt корень?
<inkvizitor68sl> rsync -avz --progress --exclude-list=avz / /mnt
<inkvizitor68sl> rsync -avz --progress --exclude-list=avz / /mnt/
<oxothuk> хотя.. смотря с какой целью
<inkvizitor68sl> jq
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> rsync -avz --progress --exclude-list=/mnt / /mnt/
<inkvizitor68sl> совсем с утра туплю
<PREdatOR_> inkvizitor68sl, а с помощью cp можно ?
<InPanzer> Пипл, ай нид ё хелп. Как убрать всплывающее окно при переходе на следующий трек баньши?
<inkvizitor68sl> PREdatOR_: for i in `ls / | grep -v mnt`; do cp -r $i /mnt/ ; done
<inkvizitor68sl> удачи
<inkvizitor68sl> такие задачи выпонять цепой - мегаидея =)
<PREdatOR_> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо =)
<PREdatOR_> Курю циклы)))
<kroxiksut> http://www.tvoystart.ru/upload_digitalwind/support/20110527-a9b78d06.jpg - кто-нить может определить модель нетбука?
<InPanzer> я думаю это lenovo
<kroxiksut> InPanzer если леново, то неплохо :)
<InPanzer> что неплохо?
<InPanzer> судя по надписи, леново так пишут, разве нет?
<InPanzer> к сожалению узнать марку процессора будет посложнее
<kroxiksut> InPanzer потому что халява :)
<inkvizitor68sl> InPanzer: скорее всего двухсотка с i7 новая
<kroxiksut> InPanzer кое-кто думает, что это Samsung
<InPanzer> kroxiksut: а не все ли равно.
<InPanzer> судя по надписи скорее леново, так как леново пишут обычно одинаковым размером букв и длина соответствующая
<kroxiksut> InPanzer просто интересно :)
<InPanzer> игра в шерлока холмса
<The_MEk> это самсэ
<The_MEk> у леновы надпись ближе к краю
<InPanzer> еще эксперты подтягиваются
<InPanzer> не знаю, честно говоря маленьких самсунгов вообще не видел, не скажу
<The_MEk> а в инете видно :) lenovo.com и samsung.com полистайте
<InPanzer> траффик еще тратить
<The_MEk> http://www.samsung.com/ru/system/consumer/product/2011/01/18/np_r540_ja09ru/4_Large_2.jpg
<The_MEk> оч похоже
<InPanzer> да, похоже
<The_MEk> народ такая тема, была lvg на двух pv, сдуру немного неправильно выбил один из pv, с очисткой, теперь вот гадаю как оживить lvg
<kroxiksut> http://news.ferra.ru/images/264/264847.jpg - вот ещё один похожий
<The_MEk> никто не поможет?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ритмбокс свернулся, в трее нету, в таскбаре нету, куда он делся :) ? Процесс убивать?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ку)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, есть капуста?
<The_MEk> Ivan_The_Terribl: зачем
<The_MEk> запусти повторно и настройки поковыряй, шоп в трее показывался
<The_MEk> или системный монитор посмотри
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо, я уж процесс завершил. Я чисто попробовать его влкючи, так-то у меня плеер дедбиф.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *влючил.
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: угу
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ну слава Богу)) а вот мне чо то не дошли... хотя вчера уже должны были быть по идее...
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А можно для разных десктопов установить разные обои?
<inkvizitor68sl> хочу asus ux21 (
<XuMuK> на мак эйр похож))
<XuMuK> чо стоит?
<XuMuK> а то мне надо новыйй ноут тоже брать...
<XuMuK> пора уже начинать присматривацо))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: он ещё не вышел
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: мне жеж пофиг сколько ноуты стоят)
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 месяца и... .=)
<inkvizitor68sl> почти любой уже куплен
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, мне месяц)
<XuMuK> ну если он не полторашку стоит)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?modelid=4531851&hid=91013 и вот это г продают за 121к
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: если не 2.5к стоит ; )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а ты ж вроде недавно брал?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну в ноябре
<inkvizitor68sl> и этот как раз в ноябре появится =)
<XuMuK> NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700M
<XuMuK> ещё бы...
<oxothuk> ооо, мажоры на коннале бубнты =D
<oxothuk> Линейки и штангельциркули принести? =))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: core 2 duo, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: зачем? мой ноут всё равно рвет всех на даный момент ;)
<XuMuK> там же написано 4 ядра, не?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну 4 , так 4
<oxothuk> даже человека иж жидкого металла? =)))
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно фигня
<XuMuK> oxothuk, сам ты мажор) мне придёца месячную з/п потратить)
<oxothuk> я не мажор, я нищеброд ^_^
<XuMuK> oxothuk, ну я ни то и не ето тада)
<oxothuk> )
<vamadir> 5
<inkvizitor68sl>                                                  
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ time gvim
<inkvizitor68sl> real0m0.445s
<inkvizitor68sl> User944[web]: 0m0.292s
<inkvizitor68sl> sys0m0.044s
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> как я это сделал Оо
<inkvizitor68sl> ну лана, главное, что таймеры видно
<vamadir> всем привет.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91013&modelid=7076097 суровр
<inkvizitor68sl> сурово*
<vamadir> есть проект интернет магазина, кто нить может помочь?
<inkvizitor68sl> кто не в курсе, X5690 - 6 ядер+HT
<inkvizitor68sl> в ноуте..
<inkvizitor68sl> нямка
<inkvizitor68sl> vamadir: попдробнее?
<inkvizitor68sl> vamadir: сколько платят?
<vamadir> <inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее я хотел бы сделать. :). Оплату нужно обчуждать. Надо содрать контент с другого интернет магазина(китай).
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> man curl
<vamadir> <inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее я хотел бы сделать этот магазин. :). Оплату нужно обсуждать. грубо говоря написать скрипт который будет вставлять онлайн с другого ресурса
<inkvizitor68sl> я то думал, что-то интересное. А тут опять нас пытаются заюзать в темных целях (
<vamadir> <inkvizitor68sl> ну это интересно. Только я не знаю как точнее выразить мысль
<inkvizitor68sl> > содрать
<inkvizitor68sl> уже неинтересно
<inkvizitor68sl> парсеры писать скучно и уныло.
<inkvizitor68sl> curl+ sed + awk + tail/head/cut. И всё, наеврное
<XuMuK> ты мне опять кое чо напомнил))
<XuMuK> спасибо))
<vamadir> <inkvizitor68sl> я в личке напишу, что именно мне надо
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты прям мне как виджет-мемо служишь уже который раз)))
<XuMuK> !pm | vamadir
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<XuMuK> нам тоже интересно)
<vamadir> ок
<SergeyIT> vamadir, с китайского переводчик нужен?
<vamadir> Я на данный момент учусь в китае. Хотел бы открыть интернет магазин и отправлять всякие вещи в РФ. На данный момент меня заинтересовала платформа taobao.com типо ябея. Но только по китаю. Так вот там у всех продавцов есть
<vamadir> интернет магазины. чето***.taobao.com хочу сделать один из магазинов на русском(я буду переводить).
<vamadir> но  как я понимаю в большей степени надо оптимизировать скрипты под движок taobao
<inkvizitor68sl> taobao на русском уже есть
<vamadir> кривой
<vamadir> и перевод ужас
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты собрался руками каждый товар переводить?
<vamadir> а что?
<xokvcitor> привет всем
<xokvcitor> кто знает как в иксчате подставлять ник в текс
<xokvcitor> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> xokvictor: первые буквы ника, таб
<vamadir> 12
<vamadir> <inkvizitor68sl> тут?
<vamadir> как я понимаю с интернет магазином мне не помогут
<XuMuK> xokvictor, %a
<funsa> æèâûå åñòü?
<ubuntuhelp> funsa! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<funsa>  :(
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток?
<XuMuK> ку?
<TOR_02_RUS> да не ничего, просто поздаровался )))
<XuMuK> пойти чтоли хедшолов повыбивать в кал оф дюти))
<XuMuK> т*
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<TOR_02_RUS> сходи-сходи
<TOR_02_RUS> а я вот только буду щас настраивать, а точнее пытаться настроить стим. (((
<ur5imw> случайно заглянул в поддержку сети а мой комп что то качает и отдает... включена только опера
<ur5imw>  я так понял что ни кто ни чего не может подсказать....
<xokvcitor> а через трафшоу не пробівал смотреть?
<inkvizitor68sl> sockstat / netstat вообще то ;)
<xokvcitor> или так )
<xokvcitor> у меня в юнити бівает кнопки интерфейса (ОК, Отмена) не нажимаются, эт чего так? У кого то было такое?
<xokvcitor> приходится перебираться табом и нажимать через пробел
<ur5imw>  у меня bitmeter  установлен
<ur5imw>  вот он и показывает чт
<AndreX> всем привет
<XuMuK> AndreX, привед)
<AndreX> XuMuK, q
<XuMuK>  AndreX | [12:40:27] всем привет
<XuMuK> и того в принципе хватило)
<AndreX> я понял, просто решил индивидуально поприветствовать ))
<Henoxek> хы, словарь в ms office 2007 не знает слова "кроссплатформенность"
<XuMuK> ===========-----------------------------------------------------------------------------========------------=========================================================================================================================ххххх=========================================ххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххх
<XuMuK> хххххххххххххххххххххххххъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<Lex_Sh> о боже
<Henoxek> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<XuMuK> ъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъъ
<Henoxek> +f режима явно не хватает :)
<XuMuK> ъ
<XuMuK> извините
<Lex_Sh> что у тебя там на обелд такое прущее было?
<XuMuK> дочку на 5 мин оставил))
<Henoxek> /timer наверное съедобный
<Henoxek> ты бы лучше рутовую консоль ей оставил
<vdrandom> а вот наберёт она тебе рмрф
<Henoxek> =)
<vdrandom> и будешь наслождаться :)
<vdrandom> а вообще лочить скрин же и не будет флуда
<Lex_Sh> ага...и винду поставит
<XuMuK|Phone> запаздало однако))
<xumuk> так вот...
<xumuk> ей тока 24го исполнилось 2 годика, но она уже якрковыраженный линугсюзер))
<xumuk> винда ей "не навися"
<radiator> народ, ща на asus eeePC 1001PX стоит 10.04, обновляться до 11.04 или лучше по новой ставить?
<xumuk> radiator: лучше - поновой
<radiator> и че как впечетление от юнити?
<User934[web]> помогите плиз
<Lex_Sh> !ask |User934[web]:
<ubuntuhelp> User934[web]:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User934[web]> я установил вино в убунту 11.04 . стоит с вин 7 !хочу поставить игру !а мне пишет что-то про fsusbdriver что ето?
<User934[web]> при открытии екзе
<User934[web]> я написал но без ответно
<User934[web]> я установил вино в убунту 11.04 . стоит с вин 7 !хочу поставить игру !а мне пишет что-то про fsusbdriver что ето?
<Lex_Sh> что-то про  fsusbdriver  - конкретнее
<User934[web]> я скачал цивилизацию  5 и разархивировал из изо
<User934[web]> там файл екзе сетап
<User934[web]> я открываю а там
<User934[web]> falied fsusbexservis
<User934[web]> что делать?
<User934[web]> и еще пишет no existin fsusbservis
<User934[web]> сори ! пишет falied fsusbexservis.no existin fsusbdriver
<Lex_Sh> да уже поняли
<User934[web]> что поняли
<User934[web]> ???
<User934[web]> помогите кто может
<InPanzer>  Подскажите, раздел ntfs монтировать с параметром ntfs или ntfs-3g? Прописываю в fstab
<vdrandom> InPanzer, ntfs-3g
<vdrandom> а драйвер ntfs вообще есть в комплекте? :)
<InPanzer> у меня работает с просто нтфс
<InPanzer> но просто помню что советовали мне ntfs-3g
<vdrandom> и запись на диск?
<InPanzer> да, все вроде норм
<vdrandom> ntfs, емнип, только с ro работает
<vdrandom> возможно, оно теперь алиас ещё :
<vdrandom> :)
<Lex_Sh> просто нтфс не пишет
<Lex_Sh> точнее пишет
<Lex_Sh> если ядро с такой опцией собрать
<yurau_> как пользоваться майлинг листами? как отвечать на ответы? http://www.flashrom.org/pipermail/flashrom/2011-May/thread.html
<Lex_Sh> но я бы не советовал
<Lex_Sh> ntfs3g лучше
<vdrandom> лучше вообще без ntfs :)
<Lex_Sh> это да
<Lex_Sh> если б ещё венду научили нормально работать с ext
<InPanzer> исправил у себя
<InPanzer> без нтфс никак нельзя
<Lex_Sh> если 2 системы - то да
<vdrandom> мечта идиота - отдельный файл-сервер :)
<lera> йа крутая! всё работает!
<vdrandom> всё - это что?
<lera> всё что не работало нормально раньше)
<lera> инет не падает, скорость большая
<lera> ноут не греется
<lera> wine не тупит)
<Henoxek> обновись!
<lera> .... и только наушники и динамики работают сообща... но до этого я как нить потом доберусь)
<lera> всё обновлено)
<vdrandom> всё работает.... в 11.04?
<lera> да
 * SergeyIT скучно, всё работает...
<NoOova> leralera=_
<NoOova> =)
<vdrandom> офигеть
<lera> а вот кстати вопрос. на втором винте стояла винда, я раздел С: отформатировала... и теперь его не видно... как искать?
<vdrandom> наверное, ей уже оможно пользоваться
<Henoxek> sudo fdisk -l
<vdrandom> вот интересно, где-нибудь есть патчики, чтобы gtk оформить как в убунте новой?
<lera> Henoxek, пасиба!!!
<vdrandom> да, таки есть патчики :3
<vdrandom> приятно
<NoOova> lera а тебе сколько лет?
<lera> старая я)))
<NoOova> =))) а ты давно тут?
<NoOova> после коти не видел тут девушек
<Nor8> Никто не сталкивался с глюками в последней версии вайна?
<vdrandom> в любой версии вайна их до известно куда
<Nor8> vdrandom: Речь о явных глюках
<NoOova> кто собирал Wine под Cygwin?
<lera> если то что было у меня, можно назвать глуками, то сталкивалась....
<Nor8>  Одним словом, мышь ниукого не глючит в вайне, не прыгает?
<vdrandom> ты про 21 версию?
<vdrandom> интересно, когда я до неё успел обновиться О_о
<Nor8> vdrandom: И 20-ую тоже
<vdrandom> не замечал в 20
<vdrandom> 21 ещё не запускал, видимо
<Nor8> vdrandom: Обе запускал, в обеих глючит мышь в сорс играх
<vdrandom> а, сорс... сорс не запускал :
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> собрать, чо ли 21 с пульсом
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Других нет просто, сравнивать не с чем
<Nor8>  vdrandom:Уже есть ППА, зачем собирать?
<vdrandom> Nor8, у меня арчик :)
<Nor8> vdrandom: Это твои проблемы )))
<vdrandom> я и не называю это проблемами, например
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<vdrandom> напомните, как использовать find|xargs, чтобы файлы с пробелами в названиях тоже обрабатывало?
<vdrandom> нагуглил :)
<vdrandom> !find|xargs
<vdrandom> лол
<XuMuK|Phone> эээ... опы, разбаньте меня))
<XuMuK|Phone> дочка спит))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> лоч экран или 2 акка делай
<Lex_S> хехе
<XuMuK|Phone> [Raiden]: привет)
<[Raiden]> ку
<Lex_S> а я уже говорил про это)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Првиет. По феншую в плане безопасности куда лучше что бы писались session?
<[v-8]_jupiter> session.save_path /var/lib/php5   Так по умолчанию
<XuMuK|Phone> [v-8]_jupiter: в плане безопасности, впроде, так и будед правильно)
<XuMuK|Phone> [Raiden]: ну так что, разбанишь?)
<[Raiden]> да , сча , я тут ем
<Lex_S> оу
<Lex_S> надо запрос аватаров отключить
<[Raiden]> @unban *!~XuMuK@unaffiliated/xumuk
<XuMuK> [Raiden], сеньк))
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: попалось тут вчера. Пара засширений там других...
<[Raiden]> http://gnome-3.ru/catalog/1001
<[v-8]_jupiter> А почему именно в session.save_path /var/lib/php5
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30721
<vdrandom> мм. может, гном3 не так плох, как кажется
<vdrandom> там ведь получается всё, что угодно можно написать
<vdrandom> ?
<[Raiden]> с г3 всё будет ок через годик +-. А сча чего-то может не хватать, но в целом работает.
<Henoxek> есть мнение, что они его для планшетников пилят
<[Raiden]> ну, в общем да, и кучу панелей и вы вод на них любой фигни... Вот только
<[Raiden]> незнаю можно ли создавать правила для окон
<[Raiden]> как в квин или компизе
<[Raiden]> где и как открываться
<[Raiden]> хотя это многим не надо, но...
<vdrandom> вот хорошо бы, если бы они приделали некомпозитный вм ко всей этой гномощели
<[Raiden]> вот это по ходу нельзя, можно пускать без композита в классик режиме
<[Raiden]> без гш
<vdrandom> знаю
<vdrandom> и это выводит.
<[Raiden]> а зачем нуЖен вм без композита? Я понимаю что есть совсем старое железо. 5+ 7+ лет и современное не очень прямое.
<[Raiden]> но зачем так себя нелюбить?
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], http://gnome-3.ru/catalog/item2.html
<XuMuK> вот чего мне ну просто ппц как не хватало!!)))
<[Raiden]> А если поменять нельзя - тогда ест ьмасса других сред, начиная с твм
<vdrandom> [Raiden], композитные по фпс бывает проседают, и заметно
<XuMuK> спасибо)))
<vdrandom> даже на современном железе
<Lex_S> тут случаем гентушников нету?)
<vdrandom> vladgobelen куда-то делся :(
<vdrandom> других гентушников не знаю
<Lex_S> а то на их канале тишина
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня что с композитом что без в урбане по 125 фпс , и железо уже не новое и даже на момент выхода средненькое по цене иди даже пониже.
<vdrandom> я вот всё хочу генту попробовать
<[Raiden]> е4600\гф8600
<Lex_S> а я уже попробовал :D
<vdrandom> но я же задолбаюсь ждать
<vdrandom> пока оно всё это скомпилирует ._.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], я не про игры. я про работу оконного менеджера
<Volkodav> vdrandom: попробуй оно прикольно красноглазие
<Lex_S> невкурю никак как их layman работает
<vdrandom> в играх не проседает, чо. а вот когда окошко двигаешь, начинает слегка подтормаживать
<Volkodav> мне просто надоело компилить - а так гента ничё себе
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: на атлоне сокет а и радеоне 9600 я использовал компиз с фпс под 100+
<[Raiden]> это хз какого года железо, лет 6 не меньше
<vdrandom> при чём не содержимое окна
<vdrandom> а само окно :)
<vdrandom> хотя, это может кде так себя ведёт, а гномощель быстро работает
<vdrandom> не проверял
<vdrandom> Volkodav, вот я тоже думаю, что мне быстро надоест компилить
<[Raiden]> квин только с 4.6 стал более-менее шустрым. Хотя до сих пор мне кажется отстает по производительности от компиза
<[Raiden]> на нвидии по крайней мере
<Lex_S> ну не знаю, как по мне он и в 4.5 не тупил
<Volkodav> реально просто жалко времени - а выхлоп похоже ноль
<[Raiden]> некоторый прирост в генте будет, особенн оесли про 32бит версию говорить.
<Volkodav> на сегодняшнем желез эти миллисекунты мало кому нужны
<Lex_S> а 64?
<[Raiden]> и вырезание функций из софта тоже может дать пррирост
<[Raiden]> вот только потом будешь на каждый чих всё это пресобирать
<Volkodav> 100 пудов
<[Raiden]> пере*
<Volkodav> новую карточку воткнул - лезь в ядро включай там поддержку
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: с 64бит всё попроще, нету такого разброса архитектур и способов оптимизации.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Volkodav> я помню все эти движухи
 * Volkodav слез с генты 6 лет назад
<Lex_S> )
<[Raiden]> некоторые критичные к скорости вещи можно в убунте пересобрать, ядро например , менкодер, архиваторы если хотите. :)
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 кстати , в ядре по умолчанию, таймер прерываний 100гц всего
<[Raiden]> наверное так батарейки меньше сажаются
<Lex_S> ну да
<[Raiden]> а для стационарного десктопа, лучше 1000гц
<[Raiden]> что бы поотзывчивей был
<Lex_S> а у меня он по сути как стационарник работает, так что не имеет значения)
<[Raiden]> тогда моЖешь Это попробовать http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html
<[Raiden]> будет какая-то разница или нет - не знаю )
<[Raiden]> http://liquorix.net/
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Пацаны, как в наутилусе сделать, чтобы он по умолчанию открывался с двумя панелями?
<vdrandom> в гконфе поискать опцию
<AndreX> !flash > AndreX
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<Escsun> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> http://doochdoble.livejournal.com/481787.html
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/8069/ ответьте что ле +)
<InPanzer> сейчас я тебе отвечу
<flintstone> привет всем, у меня deluge стал тормозить страшно в последнее время, че делать?
<InPanzer> откатить время назад
<Ivan_The_Terribl> "В настоящее время пары ключ значение не могут быть изменены. Это будет исправлено в следующих версиях." сказал мне гконф эдитор.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Какова хрена?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дайте что ле инвайт
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Флинстоун, это хард, наверное. Делай рейд.
<InPanzer> inkvizitor68sl, Какой город?
<InPanzer> москва что ль?
<InPanzer> ну тада не
<inkvizitor68sl> InPanzer: конечно москва.
<InPanzer> стоит крупнее написать
<Slukin> помогите, пожалуйста, у меня при попытке войти в сеть пишет, что наутилус не может обрабатывать адреса нетворк
<Slukin> в сети два компьютера убунту и видоус виста
<Slukin> самба
<Slukin> smp://ip не заходит
<Slukin> *smb
<flintstone> Ivan_The_Terribl: какой рейд? что с хардом?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Торрент качает в N потоков. Диски IDE и SATA очень плохо относятся к параллельной нагрузке. Страшно тупят при этом, вплоть до звуков "клац-клац", как при сбойных секторах. Приличные торрент-клиенты при этом пишут - "Диск перегружен". Поэтому, для действи
<Ivan_The_Terribl> тельно широкого канала ситуация нормальная и лечится только заменой дисков на raid из scsi или sas дисков. Вот у них с параллельным доступом всё отлично плюс контроллер райда будет буферизировать и параллелить запросы на запись. У меня тоже адовые тор
<Ivan_The_Terribl> маза.
<[Raiden]> Slukin: погугли про настройку самбы
<User962[web]> вечер добрый, кто поможет настроить разрешение на монитор? я в убунте новичек
<Slukin> я уже неделю гуглю, ничего не нашел, очень скудная информация
<User962[web]> я нашел там коды писать надо. а как писать понятия не имею)
<[Raiden]> Slukin: мне кажись хватило 10 секунд ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954691
<D`RaVeN> можно ли как-то настроить Pidgin, чтобы он отображал мои x-статусы я что-то не нашел в настройках. :-(
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_The_Terribl: ню-ню
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_The_Terribl: решается это покупкой 6 гигабитных дисков и 6 гигабитного контроллера
<inkvizitor68sl> для начала
<inkvizitor68sl> а SASы жужжат как дикие
<Ivan_The_Terribl> хехехе. ну всё хорошее стоит дорага.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> да по мне пусть жужжат, меня не напрягает.
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> сервер с торрентами должен жить тихонькоъ
<inkvizitor68sl> и издавать шума не более 16 Дб
<User962[web]> народ а как драйверы скачивать? жму скачать открывается страница с текстом и грузится бесконечно
<SergeyIT> yне повезло...
<SergeyIT> не
<User962[web]> мне?
<User962[web]> почему?
<User962[web]> а как должно выглядеть? как в винде файлом?
<SergeyIT> User962[web]: что выглядеть? Тут не телепаты...
<User962[web]> закачка драйвера
<User962[web]> жму на скачать открывается текстовый документ какой то
<SergeyIT> User962[web]: где жмешь?
<User962[web]> на сайте производителя драйверов
<SergeyIT> User962[web], а чего здесь спрашиваешь, а не на сайте?
<[Raiden]> User962[web]: на ссылку пкм и скачать как. бровсер просто подумал что файл текстовый и решил вывести на экран
<User962[web]> ааа
<User962[web]> спс
<User962[web]> )
<[Raiden]> нвидия?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], (
<User962[web]> да
<[Raiden]> !x-swat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='x-swat'
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> ппа подключить можешь, вместо установки вручную
<[Raiden]> установка вручную может потребовать некоторых доп. манипуляций
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<User962[web]> так что мне делать? запутался что то
<User962[web]> !xswat это что
<[Raiden]> команда для бота
<[Raiden]> что не помнить линк на репозиторий
<SergeyIT> User962[web], а зачем драйвер ставить, что то не работает?
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  ; apt-get update ; apt get install nvidia-graphics-drivers  nvidia-settings
<[Raiden]> что бы долго не флудить
<[Raiden]> ой про sudo забываю )
<[Raiden]> часто терминал болтается с sudo -s
<Philipp2007> Так sudo -s намного удобнее.
<shenmue> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<shenmue> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<shenmue> бот няшко
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/mailnag-email-notifier-for-gnome-shell.html
<vamadir> вынос мозга drupal + ubuntu + google. установил все на сервере в интернете. Но есть проблема как запустить друпал. Во всех мануалах сказано набрать localhost/drupal/install.php а как быть если такчка не локальная? ip/drupal/install.php Не канает
<vamadir> может кто знает,
<vamadir> ??
<vdrandom> hostname/drupal/install.php
<vamadir> не канает
<vdrandom> при условии, если в $DOCUMENT_ROOT есть каталог drupal, а в нём, соответственно, файл install.php :)
<vamadir> вроде все наместе /var/www/drupal/install.php есть но когда я ввожу в браузере ip/drupal/install.php вылезает ошибка
<vamadir> not found page
<vdrandom> проверяй настройки сервера
<vdrandom> можешь попробовать телнетом на локалхост
<vdrandom> и оттуда документ запросить
<vdrandom> просто, чтобы проверить
<vdrandom> ну, с сервера, я имею в виду
<vamadir> попробуем
<XuMuK> [Raiden], у тебя часто, а у меня всегда))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты себе повесил мейл алерт?)
<XuMuK> mailnag етот
<[Raiden]> как раз сча думаю как повесить
<XuMuK> я уже тяну сурс)
<XuMuK> зачотная приколюха))
<vamadir> народ что лучше поставить для новичка? cpanel/webmin/derectadmin
<XuMuK> цпанель удобная и легкая
<vamadir> так купил хостинг vps. тыкнул кнопку install cpanel. ответ ждите. чего должно появиться и где?
<[Raiden]> вроде работает майлнаг
<shenmue> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<[Raiden]> Хм, конки
<[Raiden]> гномшелл потребовал модификации конфига моих коньков
<[Raiden]> а так всё ок
<sebby> На какую файловую систему лучше ставить новую убунту?
<[Raiden]> ext4
<[Raiden]> у экст3 нет преймуществ, с бтр пока лучше обождать
<XuMuK> reiserfs тоже не плоха
<[Raiden]> я сомневаюсь что оно сравнимо с экст4
<[Raiden]> а рейзер4 в ядре нет
<XuMuK> а зря
<sebby> Home отелить?
<[Raiden]> да по вкусу
<[Raiden]> с отдельным сносить\переставлять проще
<[Raiden]> я у себя отделяю ещё /usr/local
<[Raiden]> скромные коньки со скриптом для клементина. Расцветка правда под валлпапер потемней
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0531/h_1306860222_1d3a74043c.png
<sebby> Спасибо всем !
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645481
<jenya_> Добрый вечер! Проблема: имеется некий /dev/sda1--ext4 (Acronis видит как ext3)--смонтирован в / целиком 143 Гб (своп +2 гб)
<jenya_> надо отрезать оттуда 20 гб, а никак не хочет ни gparted ни Acronis
<[Raiden]> используй диск с убунтой, там есть gparted он умеет работать с экст4
<[Raiden]> или поищи под вин утилиты от paragon они вроде умеют с экст4 работать
<jenya_> блин, так я сейчас из-под убунты с gparted'ом под носом
<[Raiden]> paragon hard disk manager
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<jenya_> что бы разделить 0 надо отмонтировать,а отмонтировать    /       я немогу
<[Raiden]> используй лайвсд
<[Raiden]> на убунтовском гпартед есть
<XuMuK> [Raiden], с ctrl+alt+shift+R == тема!!))
<[Raiden]> ага ) я на днях увидел
<XuMuK> файлы получаюцо легкие, на ютюб залетают с ходу, и на выходе получаецо HD видео))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], http://goo.gl/tX8iV
<[Raiden]> надо будет чего-нить записать. )
<XuMuK> тут пока не ХД, но через пару минут станет))
<XuMuK> уже стало 720р)
<XuMuK> четкая фишка))
<[Raiden]> согласен
<[Raiden]> из-за того что в гш не всегда видно что открыто я иного одно и тоже несколько раз открываю.
<[Raiden]> возможно я слишком привыкший к панелям задач или хотя бы к докам с иконками открытого
<[Raiden]> а больше конкретных ляпов вроде бы нет. Если только,  муттер не самый крутой вм по возможностям, а с другими оно не работает
<Volkodav> подскажите как сделать массовый ужим фоток - размер в смысле
<[Raiden]> погугли про convert из пакета imagemagick
<[Raiden]> ну и цикл или find c -exec
<edgbla> потом будет спрашивать как сделать массовый разжим)) типа верните мне всё обратно))
<[Raiden]> как сажать самолёт читайте в следующем номере журнала (с)
<AndreX> )
<[Raiden]> не жалко фотки ужимать?
<[Raiden]> лучше сотри пару сериалов или чем там у тебя хдд забит
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], http://xumuka.net/blog/change-gnome3-icon-style/ ))
<[Raiden]> Ну, гуд
<XuMuK> [Raiden], можешь глянуть, видео в ХД по дефолту гоняецо?
<[Raiden]> да
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ага, спс
<[Raiden]> убежал на час+-
<unibot> доброго всем!
<unibot> вот скачал я с д-линковсого фтп драйвера под линукс. как их теперь установить ?
<unibot> !тест
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<shenmue> наверное прочить faq по установке не?
<Lex_S> !make
<ubuntuhelp> make is Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation
<Lex_S> а, он свалил
<XuMuK> Lex_S, в основном, если то бинарные дрова, то просто sh ./driver.{sh,bin}
<Lex_S> а, ну да
<Lex_S> под звуковушку там тупо make было
<Maratich> добрый вечер
<Maratich> есть у кого .tex шаблон для титула курсовой?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30727
<XuMuK> [Raiden], а ты флаги вместо букв. индикаторы клавы не пробовал ставить?
<[Raiden]> http://tigro.info/wp/?p=2224 - Это Химику.
<[Raiden]> мы тут по ходу двое с ГШ
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нет, не пробовал.
<[Raiden]> мне нравится как раз, как сча, раньше бесила надпись сша, а сча англ.
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<roma> ;-)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], слушай, а вот ты как расширения ставишь?
<XuMuK> качаешь-распаковываешь-копируешь?
<[Raiden]> я их ставлю в /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<[Raiden]> немного по разному смотря откуда
<vdrandom> глобально? О_о
<vdrandom> а почему не локально? :)
<[Raiden]> у меня больше 1 юзера.
<[Raiden]> заведено
<vdrandom> оок
<Antiban> как примонтировать другую систему к себе
<[Raiden]> ьщгте что куда
<[Raiden]> *mount
<[Raiden]> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<XuMuK> как ващще понять "примонтировать другую систему себе"? о_О
<Antiban> Это я знаю что mount мне подробнее нужно
<XuMuK> Antiban, а ето зависит от что за "система"...
<[Raiden]> узнаешь имя раздела, например sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda , допустим это будет sda3 , потом   sudo mkdir /media/test ; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/test
<[Raiden]> если надо навсегда  вписываешь в fstab
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Antiban> Ну например 2 компа в локалке мне нужно его рабочий стол примонтировать
<[Raiden]> Эм
<AndreX> э
<[Raiden]> я чего-то подумал что сисема на другом хдд, дуалбут т.е.
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Antiban> Да ладно не прячься
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: 2й комп есть тчо?
<[Raiden]> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<[Raiden]> !nfs
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<inkvizitor68sl> !sftp
<ubuntuhelp> sshfs - самый лёгкий и быстрый способ получить доступ к файловой системе Linux-хоста. Просто установите openssh-server на удаленный сервер и в адресной строке наутилуса перейдите по адресу sftp://username@remotehost (Ctrl+L - открыть adress bar)
<inkvizitor68sl> !webadv
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='webadv'
<inkvizitor68sl> !da
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='da'
<inkvizitor68sl> !dav
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dav'
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp: тупой ботярко
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: короче - nfs, samba ()
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: короче - nfs, samba (это в винде дефолтное расширивание олсо), webdav//dav, sftp
<inkvizitor68sl> или rdesktop через remmina умеет монтировать хомяк на удаленный комп =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу, remmina через rdesktop
<XuMuK> inkvizitora68sl, прорвало))
<XuMuK> скучаешь чтоль)
<inkvizitor68sl> типа того
<Antiban> Это все ясно. я уточню например мой ип 19216802 другой комп 19216803 общий логин в сети debil пароль 123456. команда монтирования как будет выглядеть
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, я отказываюсь ему помогать.
<Nor8> )))
<Antiban> Инквизиция умеет только жечь ?
<Antiban> Инквизиция умеет только жечь ?
<AndreX> aleksandrit, чё за система там хоть
<inkvizitor68sl> инквизиция много чего умеет, инквизиция не любит, когда после достаточного ответа на вопрос человек просит за него что-то сделать, потому что ему лениво прошвырнуться до гугла
<aleksandrit> ну хватит меня постоянно хайлайтить, аккуратнее ник набирайте
<inkvizitor68sl> =))))
<Antiban> Гугл взад он делает людей тупыми и зависимыми
<AndreX> да уж
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksandrit: проблема не в выборе ника, проблемо в кривом таббинге в говноклиентах =)
<AndreX> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<inkvizitor68sl> вот в вчиате всё клево
<XuMuK> Antiban, тупыми и зависимыми делает не гугл, а лень и дибильные вопросы, имхо...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: хва
<Antiban> Химик ты случаем не из философов
<XuMuK> нее
<XuMuK> но чо нить филосовское могу изречь, временами))
<XuMuK> гг
<Antiban> Сейчас было в стиле спинозы мелко обосрали блин
<Antiban> Сейчас было в стиле спинозы мелко обосрали блин
<Antiban> Ладно я переживу было хуже
<AndreX> Antiban, sshfs username@host:/path ~/remoteserver  дальше сам man sshfs
<Antiban> Кстати вопрос был просто так :) на самом деле меня интересует сервак фин сервис банка может кто хочет присоединиться
<Antiban> Кстати вопрос был просто так :) на самом деле меня интересует сервак фин сервис банка может кто хочет присоединиться
 * AndreX убился ап стену
<XuMuK> Antiban, ет ты про меня? де ет я каго нить обосрал? о_О
<Antiban> Моляр есть
<Antiban> Химик все ок
<Antiban> Парни я не из фсб
<Antiban> Парни я не из фсб
<AndreX> да што ты всё время повторяешся то
<SergeyIT> заикается ))
<Antiban> Кто имел дело с сервами на солярисе
<Antiban> Кто имел дело с сервами на солярисе
<vdrandom> irssi кто-нибудь использует тут? :)
<AsviS> всем привет
<AsviS> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<markmx> приветствую, тарю папку содержащую симлинки на файлы, тар затарит симлинки или поместит в архив сами файлы?
<AsviS> да
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> нет :)
<Vasja> Всем привет!
<AsviS> почему?
<vdrandom> а вообще, кстати, интересный вопрос
<[Raiden]> c czvf  будут симлинки
<vdrandom> даже не задумывался как-то
<AsviS> =))
<vdrandom> вероятнее всего, симлинки сложит
<Vasja> как мне в этом дебиане гном на русский язык переключить я его на флешку поставил во сижу с него в чате
<[Raiden]> омг
<markmx> а как сделать чтобы он файлы таки позакидал а не линки?
<Antiban> Кнтр шифт
<vdrandom> Vasja значит так решение простое идёшь в настройки берёшь переключаешь я тебе гарантирую всё будет зашибись сам разобрался справился и всё заработало
<[Raiden]> markmx:  мануал читай
<Vasja> дык нету в админке переключения языка в убунте было а тут нету
<Vasja> щя найду как тут скриншот сделать покажу
<[Raiden]> а мы тут причем?
<AsviS> гг
<vdrandom> Vasja значит тебе надо поставить пакет идёшь в консоль читаешь ман apt-get apt-cache ищешь языковые пакеты ищешь конфигуратор ставишь настраиваешь всё работает
<Antiban> Пишешь в терминале - апт гет хочу русский язык
<XuMuK> [Raiden], скажи, если знаешь)
<[Raiden]> markmx: попробуй эти ключи -h, --dereference
<vdrandom> а вообще есть такая штука знаки препинания называется сильно облегчает чтение и понимание тебя собеседниками особенно если фраза длинная сложная и может противоречиво читаться с разным расположением знаков
<Vasja> окей
<[Raiden]> gnome-language-selector
<[Raiden]> если нету, ставить наверное надо или изменять этот лайвсд
<Antiban> В бурятском нет запятых
<[Raiden]> или лучше спросить на ресурсах дебиана
<XuMuK> а вот такой вопрос по поводу языка...
<vdrandom> ну там, наверное, и фразы строятся несколько иначе
<Vasja> а как мне кодеки в убунту 10ю04 поставить?
<AndreX> Antiban, на счёт твоего предложения, я пас http://novost.ge/2010/10/08/novyj-zakon-o-kiber-prestupleniyax/  http://netler.ru/articles/criminal-code.htm
<XuMuK> как сделать, чтобы ВСЕГДА в новом окне, автоматом ставило en(в моем случае es)?
<[Raiden]> Vasja: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Antiban> AndreX жаль мне нужен еще один пилот
<Antiban> AndreX жаль мне нужен еще один пилот
<Nor8>  Antiban: Кричи громче и тебя услышат ))))
<[Raiden]> кто недавно на убунте моЖете тут полазить http://help.ubuntu.ru
<Antiban> Я и ору скоро пойду объявления вешать
<Nor8>  Antiban: Давай, лоб зеленкой намажь сразу, чтоб тебя легче узнать можно было ))))
<Antiban> Лучше тату
<AsviS> русский язык в Debian           #dpkg-reconfigure locаles
<Vasja> а чё я вбиваю в консоли #dpkg-reconfigure locales а оно ни чего не делает?
<AsviS> с правами su?
<Vasja> а как переключится на права su
<AsviS> в консоле пишеш su потом вводиш свой пароль
<Vasja> дык нету пароля при установке не просило пароль
<AsviS> та ну
<Vasja> я из винды live CD на флешу поставил
<AndreX> Vasja, http://ubuntologia.ru/localisation
<AsviS> ааааааааа
<AsviS> ну так поставь на винчак
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<AsviS> у тебя с лайф сиди полной локализации не будет
<Vasja> а его можна в рездел фат 32 поставить? и чтоб те файлы которые на винте были не потёрлись?
<AsviS> можно конешно
<Vasja> я до этого убунту на флешку ставил тоже с лайф сд всё понравилось только кодеков нету
<Vasja> вчера ещё минт 11 катя на флешку ставил тоже неплохая линуха
<AsviS> попробуй sudo apt-get install language-support-ru
<AsviS> вот насчет кодеков на убунту:    http://e-street.ru/mult/43-multimedia-i-kodeki.html
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Zabadzzzz> Добрый вечер. Вопрос до ужаса дурацкий, но может кто-то помнит как называется в гимпе дэфолтный эффект, что типа красиво "рвет" слой. Типа есть нарисованная ленточка на альфа канале , а приеняем эффект и а-ля разорвало и выглядит это олее-менее е
<Zabadzzzz> ссесно. Я конечно понимаю,что за такю формулировку меня побить мало, но я не могу никак иначе :) Вдруг кто меня понял,а?
<Vasja> Reading package lists... Done
<Vasja> Building dependency tree
<Vasja> Reading state information... Done
<Vasja> E: Unable to locate package language-support-ru
<Vasja> user@debian:~$
<Antiban> Ладно парни всем пока system halt im sleep
<AsviS> теперь перегрузись
<AsviS> бай
<[Raiden]> Zabadzzzz: нефига не понял )
<AsviS> apt-get install locales
<[Raiden]> Zabadzzzz: http://gimp-about.ru/forum/22-39-1
<[Raiden]> )
<AsviS> echo -e "LC_ALL=\"ru_RU.UTF-8\"\nLANGUAGE=\"ru_RU.UTF-8\"" >> ~/.profile;
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а кто-нибудь знает, как настраивается sensors f71858fg-isa-0a00
<AsviS> ладно всем пака
<AndreX> AsviS, а apt-get update перед этим не надо сделать?
<[Raiden]> гном может иметь энг ифейс и при русской локали, в убунте по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: sensors-detect нехватает?
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], все подхватило, но ругается ALARM кое где
<[Raiden]> покажи что и как ругается
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<admin-skif-biz> я раньше в другой системе правил соответствующий раздел файла sensors3.conf а тут такого раздела нет
<[Raiden]> если типа такого fan1: 0 RPM ALARM то это пофиг
<admin-skif-biz> оно самое.
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. это нехорошо.. и логи засираются
<[Raiden]> просто нету кулера или он без датчика оборотов
<admin-skif-biz> надо где-то ткнуть игноре
<admin-skif-biz> и в одном месте ругается temp3 FAULT
<admin-skif-biz> -общем надо конфиги править, а их нет
<[Raiden]> у меня почему-то есть
<[Raiden]> хотя может я давно сам создавал - не помню
<Zabadzzzz> [Raiden], http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/1105/d8/f232fe9fc4db.jpg  -  вот там круг и чуть справа такой аля надрыв. Он делается гимповским эффектом.
<[Raiden]> ls /etc/sensors*
<admin-skif-biz> просто создал кусок кода? Кстати, это мысль
<[Raiden]> Zabadzzzz: Хм, напиши на форум , я не догоняю.
<vdrandom> есть два жаббиро-пользователя, есть поддержка jingle в клиентах. почему связь может не строиться?
<vdrandom> просто фейлит соединение
<[Raiden]> в гугле думаю полно примеров конфига или може ест ьв /usr/share/doc
<[Raiden]> я уже не помню откуда у меня
<[Raiden]> вообще из пакета
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % dpkg -S /etc/sensors3.conf
<[Raiden]> libsensors4: /etc/sensors3.conf
<admin-skif-biz> ладно, я по образцу напишу
<[Raiden]> в след раз бекапь конфиги какие меняешь
<[Raiden]> у меня некотоыре 10 лет валяются
<[Raiden]> )
<admin-skif-biz> разумеется.. вот поставил 10.04 на неттоп.. настраиваю
<[Raiden]> ну ты говоришь правил на другой системе...
<[Raiden]> возьми оттуда
<[Raiden]> если осталось
<admin-skif-biz> на дестопе убунта тоже.. но там кофиг с кодом для этого чипсета был
<solvex> поставил 10.04 - все тормозит :(
<admin-skif-biz> просто я удивился, что чипсет работает, а в конфигах не упоминается
<AndreX> solvex, железки какие
<[Raiden]> если работает то модули грузятся для сенсора, из /etc/modules или modules.conf
<solvex> AndreX, помню только видюху x1300
<solvex> раньше вроде норм было :(
<[Raiden]> sensors3.conf  штука не обязательная наверное
<solvex> проц 2.5 амдшный
<AndreX> solvex, ты дрова на видео ставил?
<solvex> встроенные
<solvex> амд не поддерживает эту видюху
<solvex> !ubuntu-tweak
<ubuntuhelp> Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<[Raiden]> амд нет
<[Raiden]> открытый драйвер только.
<AndreX> solvex, видюха встроеная или agp
<solvex> agp
<AndreX> solvex, и какая до этого стояла и скока аперативы
<solvex> эта же, 2Гб
<AndreX> странно, чёт криво гдето поставилось, а эфекты выключены?
<solvex> кстати не глядел
<solvex> да, блин, стандарт стоял
<solvex> терь все ок
<freedom> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<Desniza> Всем привет
<Desniza> есть тут кто ?
<AndreX> нету
<vdrandom> все спят
<vdrandom> ._.
<Desniza> угадал таки с кодировкой )))
<Desniza> один вопрос - появилась проблема с прозрачными буквами на десктопе (Убунту 10.10)
<Desniza> кароче все что чисто черного цвета - прозрачное - и видно под окном браузера кусочки десктопа
<vdrandom> нет кодировки, кроме utf8!11
<Desniza> кто-то сталкивался ?
<Desniza> и тишина .... ))))
<Zabadzzzz> http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/1105/d8/f232fe9fc4db.jpg
<Zabadzzzz> Вот в кругу есть эдакой разрыв. Как повторить? Я помню,что делал это (картинка моя) в гимпе стандартными средствами, буквально двумя кликами.
<Lex_S> ты всех озадачил
<Desniza> эх пойду откатывать апдейты
<Desniza> ((((
<Desniza> жалько
<AndreX> до скорого всем
<[Raiden]> Desniza: у тебя ати видеокарта?
<Lex_S> :D
<[Raiden]> вчера кто-то жаловался на подобные артефакты
<Lex_S> ага...и открытый драйвер xD
<Desniza> у меня НВИДИА
<Desniza> появилась сегодня после перезагрузки
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> эффекты не крутил?
<Desniza> на скриншотах не видно таких артефактов
<Desniza> нет не крутил настроек
<Desniza> причем деффект на нижней половине экрана
<[Raiden]> юнити юзаешь?
<Desniza> нет - только окмпиз
<Lex_S> блин, тоже хочу себе карточку нвидиа
<He3HauKa> всем здрасте!  что с убунтой? установил.... тормозит безбожно... атрефакты по всему экрану, меню не пропадают
<Lex_S> ы
<Desniza> версия убунты для начала
<Lex_S> вас уже двое
<He3HauKa> 11.04
<Desniza> кто-то наверное залил кривой апдейт ))))
<Lex_S> хорошо что я на генте
<He3HauKa> кстати что с нити что с номом 2  одинаково\
<Desniza> блин - не гламурно так работать с артефактами
<solvex> He3HauKa, видюха? :)
<He3HauKa> ati
<Lex_S> ))
<solvex> дрова?
<[Raiden]> если ничего не помоЖет, попробуй это: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-downgrade-to-compiz-086-in.html
<He3HauKa> дрова наверно веса - каталиста невидно
<solvex> эффекты? :)
<[Raiden]> дело в том что в убунте компиз 0.9х, он вообще не предназначен для юза, следущая после 8.х стабле ветка - 10.х
<He3HauKa> оо эффекты просто жесть
<Desniza> так кстати проблемы с артефактами частые ?
<Lex_S> ну почему, а как же xf86-video-ati?
<[Raiden]> возможно это причина артефактов
<solvex> He3HauKa, эффекты в убунте включены? :)
<He3HauKa> дума что в дровах скорее всего
<He3HauKa> щас попробу глянуть .... но будет долго.... пока артефакты пропадать будут
<Desniza> compiz 0.8.6
<Lex_S> я помнится ещё на арче как поставил открытые дрова ати
<Lex_S> так в кеды еле зашёл
<Lex_S> ибо всё на артефактах и ничего не видно
<solvex> что из плееров посоветуете? :)
<Desniza> видео или аудио ?
<solvex> аудио
<solvex> видео mplayer без вариантов )
<Desniza> audacious
<Desniza> Audacious
<solvex> хм, не помню чем он не нравился ) ща поставлю скажу )
<Desniza> на винамп похож
<Desniza> и этого хватаит
<Desniza> вопрос - где можно подкрутить стандартный цвет шрифта
<Lex_S> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0601/h_1306876912_0ab1cf70f6.jpeg вот это было действительно сурово)))
<[Raiden]> давно не слышал что похоЖесть на винам заслуга...
<Desniza> с абсолютно черного на немного черный )))
<solvex> во внешнем виде?
<[Raiden]> qmmp ещё похож
<Lex_S> похож
<Lex_S> и даже юзает его скины
<solvex> я просто не помню что юзал )
<Lex_S> тока от версий винампа 3.х
<[Raiden]> 2.х
<Lex_S> или так
<solvex> щас попытка номер два перейти на убунту )
<Desniza> открыл твою картинку и вижу потусторонний мир в ней )))
<Lex_S> но всё равно, могли бы и обновить
<Lex_S> ))
<Desniza> какие-то куски непонятно чего вместо черного цвеа (это мои личные артефакты )
<Lex_S> это всё KWin в режиме opengl
<Lex_S> на открытых ати дровах
<[Raiden]> отличный скриншот
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> кое как нащупал его отключение в настройках
<[Raiden]> тоже сталкивался в кде
<Lex_S> и сейчас на тех же дровах в генте
<Lex_S> ибо на 11.5 каталистах падают иксы
<[Raiden]> когда я юзал ати, были дрова 8.х  в каждой версии какой-нить косяк.
<[Raiden]> то артефакты в видео, то ещё где
<[Raiden]> то патчить надо под новое ядро
<Lex_S> не, к каталистам претензий нет - они либо работают хорошо, либо не работают совсем
<Lex_S> под веником так вообще замечательно
<Desniza> о вторая перезагрузка помогла
<Lex_S> ыы
<Desniza> всем спасибо ))))
<Lex_S> прям какойто виндовс
<Desniza> я гейму для линукса пишу )))
<Desniza> вот QML прикручую к GUI
<Lex_S> О_о
<Desniza> сцылко http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHn2hsSq0Y0&feature=player_embedded
<Desniza> ну всем всего )))
<[Raiden]> бб
<Desniza> думаю тут можно будет тестить сборки геймы )))
<solvex> так
<solvex> !im
<ubuntuhelp> Instant Messenger клиент Pidgin (ранее Gaim) поддерживает MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk и его производных), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC и другие. Смотрите также !Kopete
<dname> Здравствуйте. Можете объяснить вот такую проблемку: стояло всё нормально. А вот сейчас все файлы которые изменяются в размере, в частности логи и т.д стали только Read-only file system
<solvex> !punto
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='punto'
<solvex> )
<solvex> напомните название )
<[Raiden]> gxneur
<solvex> спс
<dname> никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<yurau> dname: они записаны рут владелец наверно
<dname> На сколько понял вся система / стала только Read-only file system
<[Raiden]> лги на /
<[Raiden]> а /  монтируется с ....
<dname> несколько минут назад всё работало. Но теперь всё в реад онли
<[Raiden]> rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<[Raiden]> так что может какие-то ошибки на фс или носитель тупит
<dname> попробую ребут сделать
<dname> вот после ребута все заработало
<dname> странно
<yurau> мои компьютеры http://chajkajonatan.livejournal.com/3043.html как мнес ними всеми справится?
<[Raiden]> ничего странного. Был какой-то сбой в работе хдд\контроллера может быть оперативки - например контрольные суммы файлов не совпали при записи на фс
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> перегрев может какой
<[Raiden]> не зю
<[Raiden]> yurau: продай их нафиг и купи велосипед
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> как раз сезон
<yurau> или женись!?
<[Raiden]> угу )
<yurau> недавно ноут новый купил а сразу продавай
<admin-skif-biz> упорно не хочет оживать USB-modem Huavey 1550 ((
<[Raiden]> на форуме ищи
<[Raiden]> там про всякие мтсные модемы хватает
<[Raiden]> и немтсные
<admin-skif-biz> ды был там
<admin-skif-biz> он разлоченый. система его видит, а нетворкмен нет
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64671.0 -  напиши тогда туда.
<[Raiden]> может быстрей получится
<admin-skif-biz> ок
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-01
<_GerarD_> всем привет!
<_GerarD_> Кто нибудь сам собирал систему на OpenBox??
<Alagos> парни, подскажите, а киндл - он лидер по продажам электронных книг?
<Alagos> И есть ли какие то электронные книги на убунту?
<Alagos> Я нашел ubook - уже думал что убунтовая, ан нет, universal
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !:)
<lera_> чё орёшь? все спят ещё!
<lera_> )))
<sorseg1> Доброго времени суток.
<sorseg1> Кто-нибудь использует lightspark?
<vdrandom|away> sorseg1, а что это?
<vdrandom|away> а, это опенсурсный флеш
<vdrandom|away> ололо
<XuMuK> http://www.mequedouno.com/
<XuMuK> как думаете, нормальный аппарат за ети деньги:
<XuMuK> ?*
<vdrandom> не понимайт по-испански ._.
<vdrandom> хотя  я в этих ваших планшетах и андроедах не разбираюсь энивей
<vdrandom> я за православный линукс и классические ноутбуки :3
<vdrandom> я не понимаю, неужели я один получаю удовольствие от набора текста на клавиатуре? О_о
<vdrandom> планшеты же этого лишают
<Maratich> я не получаю удовольствия
<Maratich> от работы на клавиатуре, мне не с чем сравнивать
<Maratich> планшета нет
<total__> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: не ты один, поэтому я купил toshiba ac100
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: за эти деньги - харошо, но в целом - говнище. Cortex A9 уныл
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: поиском по странице не находит tegra => в слив
<total__> помогите плиз есть одна проблемка  с 11.04, при настройке  evolution появляется окнос текстом, но прина ведении курсора на вперед, или введении текста остается голое окно и все что делать?
<xokvictor> total__ , скрин в студию
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: закрыть окно и настроить ево как обычно
<total__> видео карта gts 450 дрова 270 nvidia, счас на архив со скринами ссылку кину
<lera> и правда скучно когда всё работает...
<TOR_02_RUS> lera: тебе хорошо, а я вот только поставил убунту 10-ку, и вообще я новичек. так что мне до "скучно" еще далеко (((
<XuMuK> опять девушки на канале?)
<lera> tor, я полтора года как перешла на линукс... и только вчера я действительно поняла что я всё сделала как мне нравится и что система работает)
<TOR_02_RUS> )
<lera> а до кубунты ещё год с мандривлй пыталась дружить
<TOR_02_RUS> не, мне люди посоветовали для начала с убунтуой подружиться
<lera> главное что бы всегда под рукой был гугль, и тогда можно сделать всё)))
<XuMuK> не понимаю я, чо прикольного в кедах...
<lera> на вкус и цвет)
<XuMuK> сколько раз не пробовал ставить - максимум через пару дней сносил и возвращалсо на гном...
<lera> а я гном видела то пару раз и то со стороны))) при установке один раз указала кеды и всё)))) на них и осталась)))
<lera> мне просто нравится)
<TOR_02_RUS> лана все пока. я на обед ))
<lera> пока
<XuMuK> lera, ндаа... и правда епично ты ошиблась))
<kstati> XuMuK, в чём же ошибка?
<XuMuK> в кде
<lera> а что в ней такого?
<kstati> да ну на фиг. XuMuK ты абсолютно не прав
<lera> я всё1 что хотела, сделала... всё работает, летает!
<lera> в ч1м тогда проблема то?)
<XuMuK> kstati, ну да... а ты абсолютно прав
<kstati> lera, в том, что это - фанатизм гНомиков
<total__> http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/672415/ вот ссылка на скрины с моей проблемой
<XuMuK> kstati, слышь, чорт, за словами следи давай
<lera> гном... кде... какая разница?) всё1 равно в консоли вся работаа))) а цначёчки цветочки оформления это просто дело вкуса)))
<XuMuK> я пока на личности вроде не переходил...
<kstati> XuMuK, но-но. не вякай
<XuMuK> kstati, ты сам бы перестал...
<lera> эй! горячие финские парни))) хватит тут холивар устраивать)))
<lera> то то же)
<XuMuK> да я в асе просто отвлёксо)
<inkvizitor68sl> девушка оО
<XuMuK> kstati, ты от меня слово кедерасты видел де нить?
<lera> лучше расскажите на каком ресурсе поискать инфу качественную, что бы поглубже изучать линь? не на уровне пользователя, а посерьёзнее?
<XuMuK> или када нить...
<inkvizitor68sl> ах, тюмень
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: debian.pro
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> так и знал))
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: и книжка с admin.com
<lera> а что тюмень?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а чего ты ещё от меня хотел ?
<lera> я просто типа проездом здесь) а так питер)
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: один фиг не москва =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, чтоб подтвердил догадку)
<inkvizitor68sl> а aerofs крутая штука
<kstati> lera, opennet.ru - много хороших статей
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: ты ещё лиссяру посоветуй, угу
<lera> пасип!!! будет чем в дороге заняться, почитать)
<inkvizitor68sl> на опеннете старьё или чушь.
<total__>  помогите плиз есть одна проблемка  с 11.04, при настройке  evolution появляется окнос текстом, но прина ведении курсора на вперед, или введении текста остается голое окно и все, видео карта gts 450 дрова 270 nvidia,http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/672415/ вот ссылка на скрины ,  что делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> единственный удачный раздел там - переводы манов
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть. начинаем отрывать пальцы.
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl, юмор не оценил. Сайт считаю хорошим.
<inkvizitor68sl> !itmages | total__
<ubuntuhelp> total__: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<Dimka> обнови систему
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: это не юмор.
<lera> началось опять...
<Dimka> было такое,после обновления прошло
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl, а что ж предложишь тогда? )
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: если бы я читал опеннет - то я бы не попал на стажировку самизнаетекуда
<total__> обновился не помогло
<inkvizitor68sl> из 40 человек кто читал - те не попали =)
<lera> а у нас дождь...
<inkvizitor68sl> попала даже девочка, которая не знает про ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> не знала*
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl,  из этого следует, что они не подошли, но не то, что опеннет фихня
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот крутой админ, уповающий на опенннет - не попал =)
<Maratich> intuit.ru читайте, там хоть в виде лекций
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: из этого следует, что информация подходит только для ограниченного круга людей
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: а именно - "я ничего не хочу понимать, just show me howto"
<inkvizitor68sl> круто, по aerofs только что перекинул фильм ^_^
<lera> народ, а почему вам важно не только высказать своё мнение, но и убедить в этом всех окружающих?
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl, абсолютно не согласен с тобой. how-тушек в opennet не так уж и много. в основном качественные описания.
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: мне по статусу положено =)
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: эти описания - как раз переводы мануалов
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле тех, что man man
<lera> как свидетели иеговы, чесслово
<XuMuK> total__, rm -rvf /home/$USER/.evolution и пробуй заново
<lera> тем тоже надо доказать что они единственно верные)
<total__> тоже самое
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: а чего ты хотела от 20 летнего фанатика, излазившего на пузе весь инет для поиска редких доков, собирания их коллекции, распоровшего всё пузо о глюки в мануалах опеннета и лиссяры?
<lera> бгг ч.т.д.
<Henoxek> total__ попробуй thunderbird, он лучше, чем evolution
<XuMuK> ну ето субъективная оценка...
<Henoxek> правда ускорить бы его не мешало
<total__> мен больше evolution нравится
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: но на самом деле меня действительно взяли на стажировку SA в яшу =) так что в результате я прав, как ни крути.
<lera> ничё так самооценка
 * inkvizitor68sl почесал репу и задумался на тему "а стоит ли написать обзор aerofs" на хабр
<XuMuK> так взяли же)
<lera> а если я найду для себя инетересное/познавательное на осуждаемом вами ресурсе?... это как расценивать? что вы не правы?)
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: для начала узнать - соответствует ли оно действительности и актуально ли
<inkvizitor68sl> я не говорю про то, что на опеннете всё написанное - чушь.
<inkvizitor68sl> всё написанно на опеннете - ИЛИ чушь, ИЛИ старьё.
<inkvizitor68sl> и да, на стажировку конкурс был выше, чем в любой из универов. Выше, чем на мировую политику в МГУ.
<inkvizitor68sl> и да - скоро будет новый набор =)
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl, в общем доля правды в твоих словах есть, но многое из "старья" актуально и сейчас. я про опеннет. А лисяра мне вообще никогда не приносила пользы.
<lera> я за Вас рада, но из всех абривеатур я знаю только МГУ) поэтому не понимаю о чём Вы говорите)))
<total__> кто из  челябинска или копейска есть?
<lera> "НЕТ" - сказали суровые челябинские мужики
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl, и то, что ты прошёл какой-то конкурс говорит о том, что ты красавчик, но ни сколько не унижает какие-то ресурсы, которые тебе не нравятся
<lera> блин... как на lenta.ru попала... такие же разборки)))
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: опять вы меня не дословно понимаете. я где то писал про то, что читать опеннет не стоит) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: да, м.б. и актуально. но относиться стоит с опаской.
<inkvizitor68sl> и искать стоит новую литературу
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl, а как расценивать "всё написанно на опеннете - ИЛИ чушь, ИЛИ старьё." ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: чушь не читать, старьё читать вдумчиво.
<inkvizitor68sl> переведенные маны - учить наизусть
<kstati> ключевое слово - вдумчиво ) а маны есть и в системе
<inkvizitor68sl> на русском не все, да и перевод на опеннете качественный. например, по iptables переведено как-то правильнее
 * lera пошла за второй кружкой чая! ибо в споре рождается истина
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: а самое главное - не читать хаутуфордж, если ты не способен сам написать такой же хауту.
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: ибо там совсем ... кхм.. плохо всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> писавшие те хауту никогда не пытались ими воспользоваться =)
<XuMuK> lera, подтверди мою догадку) у тя волосы какого цвета?)
<kstati> глупо, например  действовать в точности по такому документу: http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/php_optimization/ , но принцип, описанный в нём верен
<lera> вообще я натуральная блондинка, но сейчас рыжая
<XuMuK> опровергла)
<lera> а что за догадка?)
<inkvizitor68sl> MinSpareServers 32
<inkvizitor68sl> MaxSpareServers 64
<XuMuK> что ты не блондинка)
<inkvizitor68sl> феерично =)
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: ага, принцип описан верно. Но кроме содержания и общих слов - уже ничего не актуально =)
<inkvizitor68sl> например, pear cache уже даже не стоит трогать. вообще. и даже смотреть в его сторону.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, кстати во... ты memcached настраивал?
<kstati> именно так. да и апач уже всё больше второй ветки встречается. первая уже как бизон - вроде где-то есть, но где - малоизвестно ;)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, мне надо на одном из тех серваков настроить, а то у него там чо то зависает постоянно, када к кешу обращаецо...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: настраивал. В большинстве случаев - вещь бесполезная и лучше покрутить php-apc
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: 1.3 вполне себе встречается. Он кушает мало ресурсов, а всякие реврайты и прочее умеет.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, потом ссыль на хафтушку дашь?
<inkvizitor68sl> те, кто помоложе - не юзают его, согласен
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: у тебя cms умеет его?
<inkvizitor68sl> и какой cache hitrate ожидаешь?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, то не мне)
<XuMuK> я никакой не ожидаю)
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl, в общем так. я просто сильно преувеличил ;)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, и цмс там вроде нет...
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем ненастроенная CMS с мемкешом будет тупить больше, чем без него
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут не так давно посмотрел на битрикс...
<inkvizitor68sl> freebsd+nginx+fastcgi+memcached = la 60+ стабильно
<inkvizitor68sl> сносим всё к чертям, ставим debian+nginx+apache+php-apc - вуаля, уже 14.
<inkvizitor68sl> переносим базу на SSD - уже 7-8. Ядер на сервере 8. Всё ок.
<inkvizitor68sl> я утрирую в плане рассчета la относительно ядер, но суть вы поняли, думаю =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а вся суть в том, что мемкешу (правильно настроенному, в общем то) - срывало башню из-за того, что cache hitrate был нулевой. И он пытался закешировать всё, что находил, чтобы хоть как то исправить ситуацию
<inkvizitor68sl> в итоге оно нагенерило 7к коннектов к сокетам... ну и так далее =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, да мне по фигу сколько у него там чего жрать будет))
<XuMuK> меня попросили настроить - я настрою...
<XuMuK> а дальше пусть танцует как могет)
<inkvizitor68sl> диски не погуби мне тама =)
<inkvizitor68sl> такс... как ы заюзать aerofs
<inkvizitor68sl> крутаааая штука
<inkvizitor68sl> всё же
<inkvizitor68sl> идеальный способ кидаться файлами с хоум сервера на ноуты =)
<inkvizitor68sl> на все сразу\
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: возвращаясь к твоему вопросу - читай всё, что найдешь. через полгода научишься отличать хорошую инфу от шлака.
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: но начни всё же с книжки с admin.com
<inkvizitor68sl> Эми невет
<lera> пасип) этим и займусь)))
<kstati> lera ну, и не забывай исследовать /usr/share/docs , man
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: ну и если времени много - http://tbkh.ya.ru/replies.xml?item_no=5750
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=48741
<inkvizitor68sl> и смотри, что нужно, а что нет
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, мож и затестю попозжей)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: не затестишь
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: при регистрации инвайт нужен
<XuMuK> да ёш ты с етими инвайтами...
<lera> вообще супер!!! спасибо!!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: =)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: там идеология крутая. В общем тот же дропбокс, но без участия чужого сервера
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: 5 мбайтс по wifi скорость синхронизации =)
<kstati> весело. Dependencies fuse java-runtime>=6, This seems to like overwriting your .gtk-bookmarks file with it's own bookmark.
<kstati> А дропбокс мне нравится как раз тем, что идёт выгрузка данных на сторонний сервер - бэкапы на халяву
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, чо то у них кошкотом валяецо...
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: такая возможность тоже есть
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: но она необязательна
<inkvizitor68sl> это, собственно, способ монетизации
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, https://www.aerofs.com/ можешь зайти?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: 404
<XuMuK> ага
<kstati> странно. у меня всё ок. с 200-й отрабатывает, грузится нормально
<XuMuK> ладно, я тада пока до банка прогнусь...
<Qwarble> Привет всем, может кто помочь откопать причину записи на внешний usb хард в ubuntu 10 мегабайт в секунду, в то время как в windows 7 25 мегабайт в секунду?
<inkvizitor68sl> Qwarble: ntfs и слабый проц
<Qwarble> Проц должен нормальный быть. Turion RM 75. При ntfs скорость записи в два раза падает?
<KyuuBe> ntfs же
<KyuuBe> в линуксе
<Qwarble> Хмм, как глянуть, какая файловая система? Там FAT 32 скорее всего.
<KyuuBe> fdisk -l
<kstati> blkid
<Qwarble> И действительно NTFS, а с фатом быстрее работает?
<inkvizitor68sl> быстрее, но не во всю
<inkvizitor68sl> UDF, ext4 пробуй.
<inkvizitor68sl> если XP нету - то UDF подойдёт
<Qwarble> Семерка его жует?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<kstati> ntfs в linux всё ещё медленная. если много читаешь, может понравится xfs - она отлично кэширует данные.
<kstati> хотя, да, мс и xfs несовместимы
<Dimka> насколько перкомпилированная wine'ом программа будет работать быстрее чем просто запущенная?
<Qwarble> Линукс то такие прожует, а семерка может не прожевать такую файловую. У меня два компа один под семеркой другой под убунтой. Был бы только линь везде, не задумываясь в ext форматнул.
<Qwarble> Всем спасибо за помощь, попробую с файловой поколдовать.
<kstati> Dimka, сам понял что спросил? Какая компиляция программ в wine? )
<kstati> или ты под wine cygwin какой-нить запускать собрался, что б компилировать? )
<Dimka> перекомпиляция из exe в bin
<kstati> Dimka,  wine - это набор библиотек для реализации winapi, а не компилятор. Что-т ты перемудрил.
<lera> народ, как найти второй жесткий? раньше на нём стояла винда... а сейчас остался только раздел d... можно его как нибудь полностью отформатить и примотировать? а то всё таки 320 гигов...
<lera> lera@lera:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<lera> Диск /dev/sda: 320.1 ГБ, 320072933376 байт
<lera> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<lera> Units = цилиндры of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<lera> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<lera> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<lera> Disk identifier: 0xbbc58b91
<lera> Устр-во Загр     Начало       Конец       Блоки   Id  Система
<lera> /dev/sda1   *           1       37489   301130361   83  Linux
<lera> /dev/sda2           37490       38913    11438280    5  Расширенный
<lera> /dev/sda5           37490       38913    11438248+  82  Linux своп / Solaris
<lera> Диск /dev/sdb: 320.1 ГБ, 320072933376 байт
<lera> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<lera> Units = цилиндры of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kstati> !paste | lera
<lera> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntuhelp> lera: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<lera> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<lera> Disk identifier: 0x76692ca8
<lera> Устр-во Загр     Начало       Конец       Блоки   Id  Система
<lera> /dev/sdb1               1        7650    61440000    6  FAT16
<lera> /dev/sdb2            7650       38914   251128832    7  HPFS/NTFS
<lera> сорри, не знала
<kstati> lera, решение sudo fdisk -l > pastebinit
<kstati> то есть поставь pastebinit, проще будет
<kstati> в твоём случае у тебя две железки /dev/sda, /dev/sdb. судя по всему тебя интересует второй диск. верно? на нём сейчас два раздела
<kstati> если не хочешь сильно париться - поставь gparted. там разбирёшься.
<kstati> иначе fdisk /dev/sdb - удали существующие разделы, создай новый, дай ему тип 83 (linux). затем создай файловую систему mkfs.ЧтоВыберишь /dev/sdb1.
<kstati> ну, а в конце концов добавь новый раздел в fstab
<Silver23> Товарищи подскажите при настройки прокси достаточно прописать его в /etc/apt/apt.conf для apt-get, менеджера обновления и центр приложение Убунту? просто ещё читал есть настройки /etc/environment и /etc/bash.bashrc
<lera> про копипаст вообще нифига не поняла)))
<lera> а с жестким сейчас попробую)
<kstati> lera, есть программа pastebinit. Она оправляет всё, что ей передают на сайт paste.ubuntu.ru. Для того, что б быстро отдать вывод из командной строки можно использовать так называемые конвейеры. КОМАНДА | pastebinit. в результате в консоли отобразится ссылка с резу
<kstati> льтатом
<kstati> ещё моментик по поводу винта. возможно тебе понравится parted - это следующая ветка развития fdisk.
<lera> оке, поняла про pastebinit
<lera> работает? http://pastebin.com/XQJ1CCb8
<lera> клёва)))
<lera> а какая ФС лучше будет?
<kstati> lera, а если потребуется сохранить вывод последовательности команд, используй программу script. script LogFile.txt - начало записи всего ввода и вывода в файл.
<kstati> lera, это спорный вопрос. для начала надо понять задачу.
<kstati> в большинстве случаев хватает ext3, ext4. С кучей мелких файлов хорошо дружит reiserfs, с кучей больших - xfs
<lera> помойка для всего))))
<lera> как у винды диск D:)))
<kstati> тогда и ext хватит )
<lera> пасип, сделала ext4
<XuMuK> lera, комп в честь себя любимой назвала?))
<lera> ))))
<lera> да)
<lera> неоригинально, зато ясно кто хозяин)))
<skai> kstati: вот видят, что тут шалят.а позвать для наказания низя было?
<XuMuK> skai, у тя рука поднимецо на девушку-душку-линуксоида?)
<lera> моэно ещё пару глубых вопросов задам? как в  /media/ удалить то что ненужно? и в GRUB при загрузке он выдаёт несколько вариантов... нжны ли они все и если нет, то как подредактировать загрузчик?
<skai> правила интернета №17 There is no girls in the internet
<skai> правила интернета №18 TITS OR GTFO
<skai> XuMuK: выбирай
<lera> *глупых
<XuMuK> lera, в медиа сама делала папки? если нет, то при umount они сами уберуцо...
<lera> не, не сама
<lera> .простите что по идиотски формулирую мысль... просто silent storm заработал, потому мало спала)
<XuMuK> lera, а про лишние ядра - я лично в папке бут удаляю ненужное и потом update-grub
<skai> XuMuK: а тупо удалить лишние ядра?
<XuMuK> она ещё и геймер)
<skai> XuMuK: через синаптик
<skai> или убунту твик?
<XuMuK> skai, када есть синаптик можно и так... или хотя бы убунта)
<skai> XuMuK: а тут еще и оффтоп?
<Aceler> У нас тут заканчивается стройка века. Сайт, который хотели сделать за две недели… в декабре.
<XuMuK> skai, там ключевое слово "я лично"))
<lera> у меня нет синаптика...
<XuMuK> skai, слушай, ты чо до меня докапываешсо то постоянно?
<lera> в кедах же его нет?
<skai> lera: через апт
<XuMuK> тебе скучно чтоли?
<lera> оке, пасип!
<skai> XuMuK: ну ты тут чтото знаешь, что происходит:)
<skai> lera: через убунту твик
<XuMuK> skai, аа, ты вон про чо... я думал что типо про оффтоп опять на арчик гоните...
<XuMuK> тада извиняй)
<skai> XuMuK: так у нее арчик?че она тут с этой студенческой недоделкой забыла?:)
<XuMuK> skai, она нет, я...
<skai> ну ты то ладно.ты ыщо латентный вантузятнег в душе небось
<Silver23> Может мне девушкой прикинутся и на мой вопрос ответят O:-)
<skai> Silver23: там выше два правила интернета
<skai> Silver23: прочти
<XuMuK> skai, ага, как тока интерес к играм просыпаецо, сразу и перегружаюсь)
<skai> XuMuK: фи.ниасилил кросовер?
<XuMuK> кросовер не осиляет как надо кал оф дюти
<XuMuK> мышь тупит безбожно
<XuMuK> ааа, ну ещё на actionscripte в венде пишу...
<lera> а у меня ARMA2 работает))) бе бе бе!!!)))
<XuMuK> ибо нормального флеша нет в линугсе((
<XuMuK> ну и фотошопчег конечно...
<XuMuK> гимп конечно няшка, но к нему столько манов нет)
<skai> XuMuK: фотошоп то хоть купил?
<XuMuK> skai, а то))
<XuMuK> ыыы
<Silver23> skai правила интернета или канала
<skai> сарказм?
<XuMuK> skai, он самый)
<skai> Silver23: http://www.google.ru/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BD+%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8
<skai> XuMuK: нищеброд
<XuMuK> skai, ну если ты у нас олигарх платить за софт овер 1К, то уй с тобой...
<Silver23> skai и чем она мне поможет
<XuMuK> мне есть куда потратить эти деньги...
<skai> XuMuK: если ты гордый нищеброд, неспособный оплатить то, что тебе нужно - ты нищеброд:)
<Henoxek> а если деньги есть, но платить не хочется? PD
<Henoxek> :D
<skai> Silver23: дык купишь очки.и сразу получишь ответ на вопрос.ить там тока прочитать надо было, чтоюбы не переспрашивать
<skai> Henoxek: все равно нищеброд
<XuMuK> skai, то есть ты прям весь такой честный тут и даже торренты не качаешь чтоль?
<Henoxek> гг
<skai> XuMuK: качаю.а по твоему релизы качать по хттп?
<lera> я с вас фигею)))))
<XuMuK> а кроме релизов качать больше нечего чтоль?)
<skai> XuMuK: но все, что мне нравится и нужно - я чисто из вредности и поддержки покупаю.музыку купил, не обнищал.
<skai> кино купил любимое в коллекцию
<skai> тож не обнищал
<Henoxek> авторам все равно это не идет
<XuMuK> ну купи фотошоп, чо)
<skai> Henoxek: если покупать в палатке все по 100 рублей - не идет
<skai> XuMuK: а он мне нужен?
<Henoxek> своей покупкой вы поддерживаете попсовый мейнстрим
<skai> XuMuK: мне он и даром не нужен
<Silver23> skai вообще то я просто задал вопрос, но или не видели его или упорно помогали lere
<XuMuK> мне нужен...
<Henoxek> ну в палатке конечно не пойдет)
<XuMuK> а платить такую сумму - я драл адоб во все места...
<skai> Henoxek: disturbed в кровате переворачиваются с фанатками.они оказались попсовым мейнстримом
<skai> Henoxek: papa roach проглотил сигарету от ужаса
<skai> XuMuK: ну так не юзай
<XuMuK> skai, читай выше)
<skai> XuMuK: если нужен - купи.если это твой рабочий инструмент
<skai> XuMuK: не юзай.есть достойные альтернативы для тех, кому фш тока для развлечения
<XuMuK> не, рабочим инструментом он не являецо
<XuMuK> точнее являецо, но редко...
<XuMuK> на штуку+ евро ну никак не тянет...
<XuMuK> lera, хоть в хорошем смысле?)
<lera> конечно в хорошем!
<XuMuK> lera, ну хоть таг)
<skai> XuMuK: ну так тогда нищеброд:)и смирись с этим:)будь гордым нищебродом, как 95% населения страны:)
<XuMuK> skai, да я давно смирился)
<XuMuK> теперь пусть адоб смирицо)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, тут?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, можешь пару инвайтов организовать на аерофс?)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, мне и Паше)
<lera> народ... я так и не поняла, как ядра лишние удалить( можно ещё раз и с цветными картинками в примерах? ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: их только девелопер организовать может
<skai> !ubuntu-tweak | lera
<ubuntuhelp> lera: Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<XuMuK> lera, тебе как правильно или как проще?))
<Silver23> ailurus lera
<lera> мне бы как понятно....
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а ты де надыбал?
<lera> а лучше ссцылку дайте, и буду сидеть читать как и что)
<XuMuK> lera, а вапще скай правильную вещь сказал... поставь ubuntu-tweak, он может ето и ещё много чего полезного))
<skai> lera: ссылка на магазины оптики была выше.
<skai> ну и выше ссылка на убунту твик, сказанная тебе ботом.
<skai> lera: сначала покупаешь очки.потом заметишь вторую ссылку
<Silver23> а чем вам ailurus не угодил?
<lera> джентельмен блин...
<lera> спасибо и за это)
<XuMuK> skai, вот ты даже девушку закусал... чо ты какой злой то?))
<skai> XuMuK: да де я закусал этого тослтого прыщявого мужЫка с бородой
<skai> XuMuK: я даж позаботился о его удобстве.очки предложил
<Henoxek> XuMuK there're no girls in the internets
<skai> XuMuK: а то слабое зрение - это плохо
<XuMuK> lera, не обращай внимания) у них бывают обострения, не у всех, конечно, но парочка есть))*
<lera> да мне то пофиг) пусть думает что угодно)
<XuMuK> да не, там не мужиг, имхо))
<skai> XuMuK: СППf
<skai> XuMuK: вы, батенька, заболели:)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: когда aerofs только появился - оставил заявку
<lera> была б я толстая и с бородой, я бы не задавала вопросы, а отвечала на них)
<XuMuK> lera, ушатала))
<XuMuK> ыыы
<skai> lera: пузо не мозг, борода - не извилины.так что...
<lera> философф!!!
<AsviS> всем привет
<XuMuK> ку
<Silver23> Привет
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а щас уже позняг?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: фз
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.aerofs.com/signup.html
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, заработал?
<XuMuK> он же валялсо ещё полчаса назад...
<XuMuK> ага, пашеь
<XuMuK> т*
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> на той странице написано, что я могу давать инвайты
<inkvizitor68sl> но я не могу(
<AsviS> <inkvizitor мы знакомы?
<inkvizitor68sl> AsviS: возможно
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> The founders are either bug-fixing or getting some much needed sleep. Please feel free to leave us a message or a lullaby :)
<XuMuK> забавные ребята))
<XuMuK> колыбельку им...
<AsviS> inkvizitor на ВА сидел?
<inkvizitor68sl> AsviS: аббревиатура BA для меня - куча вариаций. Ты о какой именно?
<AsviS> ВапАдмин
<lera> скай, если не секрет, а в чём прикол мужикам косить под девушек?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, там меня не было
<inkvizitor68sl> и вряд ли буду
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: как в чем... все кидаются им помогать
<inkvizitor68sl> предлагают кучу халявы =)
<AsviS> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так далее
<Silver23> подскажите при настройки прокси достаточно прописать его в /etc/apt/apt.conf для apt-get, менеджера обновления и центр приложение Убунту? просто ещё читал есть настройки /etc/environment и /etc/bash.bashrc
<lera> чаще с такими подозрениями проще себя за парня выдавать, что бы не объясняться с каждым встречным поперечным и доказывать что не верблюд....
<Silver23> Я парень подскажите ))
<XuMuK> lera, таких подозрительных меньше)
<lera> если бы оно мне надо было... первый раз что то спросила...
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: та не парься, все девушки сидящие тут или на толксах через это прошли =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<lera> ну вас нафиг тогда... дешевле не спрашивать
<farrukhjon1> Привет всем, кто разрабатывет в Ubuntu
<XuMuK> lera, да ты на свой счет не воспринимай)
<lera> просто надоело... я вот в арму 2 играла... так там на серверах ужас что твориться когда заходишь...
<XuMuK> lera, почему нас то?)) я например тебе не грубил и даже старалсо помочь))
<AsviS> <farrukhjon1> какой язык программирования? java python? или C# C++?
<lera> ну ты понял кого я имела ввиду
<XuMuK> lera, :)
<XuMuK> lera, характер у парня такой)
<XuMuK> лишь бы кого нить покусать или докапацо)
<inkvizitor68sl> это всё в свете той "девушки", которая назначила мне свидание и не явилась
<XuMuK> lera, ты ещё mva не видела) тот вапще к словам цепляецо
<lera> да мне фиолетово, если честно) пусть кусает_
<inkvizitor68sl> зато, пока я ждал, настроил пару серверов вдали от всяких отвлекающих штук
<Silver23> хватит флудить и подскажите парню :-X
<XuMuK> и признает тока 2 точки зрения...
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: ну так попробуй
<XuMuK> его и неправильные)
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: у нас тут в интернетах проксями давно никто не пользуется
 * inkvizitor68sl хмуро покосился на роутер с процессором мощнее, чем в его первом ПК
<Silver23> да у меня всё получилось, я ток не понял что тут лишнее в настройках
<Silver23> inkvizitor68sl а чем вы закрываете интернет от хитрых пользователей
<lera> руки отрубает....
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: на роутере всё есть для того, чтобы руки отрубать.
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: в офисах - iptables
<inkvizitor68sl> radius
<inkvizitor68sl> ldap
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем куча способов
<inkvizitor68sl> и если уж использовать прокси - то прозрачный
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, в общем теперь давай обстоятельно и по порядку))
<XuMuK> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> ага. по порядку. помыть посуду, вынести мусор, отправить посылку, которая ждет отправки уже 2 недели >_<
<XuMuK> балииин...
<skai> XuMuK: ты тут долго себя описывал?
<XuMuK> мне ж ещё на почту тоже итти надо...
<farrukhjon1> есть тут кто юзает eclipse -ом в Ubuntu ?
<Silver23> inkvizitor68sl я тут один с ubuntu остальные c ХРюшкой
<inkvizitor68sl> farrukhjon1: здесь нету. если кто и программит - то во всяких емаксах
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или в vi, nano и тд
<AsviS> net Beans
<AsviS> я с убунты
<Silver23> неее я про свой офис )))
<inkvizitor68sl> http://images58.fotki.com/v156/photos/8/91758/9384992/Payek-vi.jpg
<XuMuK> мне тоже больше нетбинз нрацо... для сей code::blocks
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: хрюша тоже прекрасно авторизуется через радиус. Он появился ещё тогда, когда нас в проектах не было
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, жесть!!
<Silver23> inkvizitor68sl дело в том что я должен подстраиваться с убунту под ЮзерГада
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, попробовали бы ети твари, которые такие корзины составляют, сами прожить на то что они туда вписывают...
<Silver23> я не администратор в нашей сети - только юзер ))
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: поставь локальный squid, скажи squidу ходить через usergate, сквид сделай прозрачным
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: вот-вот =)
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  по поводу фотки. пздц
<inkvizitor68sl> лана... пойду ка я
<inkvizitor68sl> а то опять везде опоздаю =0
<lera> я тут или отвалилась?
<AsviS> тут
<XuMuK> lera, щас тут, а до етого отваливалась)
<lera> пасип)
<XuMuK> lera, ты мою мессагу успела прочитать?)
<lera> какую? ;)
<Henoxek> /ping NickServ даст инфу, тут или отвалено
<XuMuK> и правда, какую?)
<XuMuK> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<AsviS> !ping e-street.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> !true
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 0
<AsviS> !false
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 1
<Henoxek> !true (die());
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='true (die());'
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще это я true и false вписал, забываю постоянно, что 0 даёт, а что 1
<Aceler> А никому синтезатор не нужен? :)
<AsviS> какой?
<Henoxek> есть же timidity++
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ИНК!
<[Green]> приветы
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ежики недообкусанные тебя покусать
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вот так вот неожиданно 24/7/365 оказался ненадолго в оффлайне
<XuMuK> [Green], привет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green]: ку
<Aceler> Вот блин, меня тут отвлекли, покупатель смылся…
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: транспорт отвалилсы:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: переподключись, он не отваливается никогда, тем более, когда я ничего с ним не делаю =)
<skai> да вже:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот дисконнекты бывають
<inkvizitor68sl> немцы, чо
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, напомни плиз ипешнег новый)
<Poshlykov> на род подскажите что нить по ВПН подключению...
<XuMuK> !vpn | Poshlykov
<ubuntuhelp> Poshlykov: VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<vdrandom> круто
<vdrandom> если увас не работает интернет, скачайте из интернета пакет и установите его :3
<vdrandom> рекурсия!
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: не помню
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну спросить то он каг то смог)
<vdrandom> тоже верно
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, блин, засада)
<skai> vdrandom: ниче, что на ливцд есть этот пакет?
<vdrandom> тогда совет странный :)
<Poshlykov> спасибо...
<vdrandom> впрочем, всяко бывает
<inkvizitor68sl> надо всем серверам прописать обратные зоны
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу, прямые
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> опера няшная. и почтоклиент в ней няшный
<inkvizitor68sl> только тупит сильно, когда в нем 50к+ писем
<XuMuK> мне раньше тоже нравилась...
<XuMuK> а щас хром с +20 вкладками быстрее открываецо, чем опера с 5...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: КУПИ SSD, ПРЕКРАТИ НЫТЬ!11111111111111
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: будь мужиком блевать? :)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, молотком его чтоли в ноут забивать?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: вообще то они 2.5 дюймовые все
<XuMuK> и де ты видишь, чтобы я ныл?!))
<vdrandom> XuMuK, что ты с ней сделал? О_о
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ничегошеньки не делал) даже не пользуюсь ей в последнее время)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а вапще ты прав, я вот думаю ноут новый брать... обязательно возьму с флеш-диском))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я вообще не понимаю как за ноутом можно работать) Сидишь горбатишься над ним
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я подключаю клаву, мышку, монитор. Счас ещё подставку покупать буду
<inkvizitor68sl> и монитор большой хочу
<[v-8]_jupiter> А зачем тогда ноут)))
<vdrandom> а что, системник место занимает же
<ink_away> [v-8]_jupiter: чтобы можно было с собой таскать и в поездке работать
<ink_away> ну и место экономится, да
<ink_away> и бесперебойник на 8 часов =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> за те деньги что ноут купил можно было стационарку намного круче взять
<ink_away> ненамного
<vdrandom> на стационарке в дороге не поработаешь
<ink_away> сервак мне обошелся в ~20к, ноут в 25 (ну если опустить истоирю с памятью и ssd)
<ink_away> за 5к монитор толковый не купишь
<ink_away> а характеристики и у ноута, и у сервака одинаковые
<vdrandom> я вот тоже думаю брать...  SSD сильно медленнее, чем HDD, акк сажает?
<ink_away> i3, 6 GB RAM, частота одинаковая
<ink_away> vdrandom: так же
<ink_away> vertex 2, по крайней мере
<vdrandom> значит, профит только в скорости...
<ink_away> всё, блин, я ушел ><
<vdrandom> иди уже, лол
<ink_away> uhhh
<ink_away> гррр
<ink_away> vdrandom: это не скорость
<ink_away> vdrandom: это скорость^3
<vdrandom> ок!
<ink_away> хром за полсекунды стартует
<ink_away> FF за 2
<ink_away> gvim за 0.2
<ink_away> gajim выгружает ростер в 700-800 контактов за 20 секунд
<ink_away> (обычно - минут 5)
<vdrandom> ink_away, ты уходить собирался ;)
<skai> 2 с половиной серии осталось
<skai> и наконец закончится эпопея со звездными вратами
<XuMuK> и чо потом?
<XuMuK> есть идеи?
<skai> пока нет
<XuMuK> тоже смотреть абсолютно нечего (
<XuMuK> скорее бы уже во все тяжкие
<skai> мож че классическое добуду
<skai> из нх
<skai> *нф
<skai> или какую нить бетл стар галактего
<XuMuK> skai, the entourage посмотри, если найдёшь на русском)
<skai> тупо закачать вояджер и наконец посмотреть нормальные космоперелеты
<skai> русский - для меня не показатель
<skai> мне и на инглише нормально
<XuMuK> skai, ну тада сам Бог велел)
<skai> ну я пока FOT попрохожу.с ножом в руке и крадучись вырезаю врагов
<XuMuK> чо ето?
<XuMuK> чо за игра такая?
<skai> BOS
<XuMuK> тоже ни о чом не говорит
<skai> Fallout Tacitcs Brotherhood of Steel
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> фалаут да, тема)
<skai> с ножиком и сником вырезаю базу рейдеров:)так втихую ночью
<skai> а раньше тупо штурмовал, ныкаясь за мешками и перестреливаясь
<XuMuK> мудрость приходит с годами))
<XuMuK> ггг
<XuMuK> с годами игры))
<XuMuK> не перестаю удивляцо, какой же всё таки гном3 няшечка))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/202088/982ab9c8
<skai> страшный ажжуть
<XuMuK> де там страх то увидел? о_О
<Henoxek> =(
<Henoxek> белые заголовки с черным фоном
<Henoxek> ужснах
<skai> @voice Henoxek
<XuMuK> Henoxek, темы поменять можно
<XuMuK> кстати, вот етим я щас и займусь...
<skai> nthvbyfnjh gjcnfdm
<admin-skif-biz> глюк какой-то появился.. при выключении комп ребутится ((
<skai> а че я там написал то?
<skai> уже и забыл
<skai> терминатор поставь
<skai> во
<skai> XuMuK: эт тебе
<XuMuK> skai, terminator? зачем он мне?
<XuMuK> он как бы стоит, но я его не юзаю...
<kstati> tmux же есть. зачем терминатор?
<skai> XuMuK: 3-5 окон консольки против одного терминатора - выбор за терминатором
<Avanege> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<XuMuK> вот тмукс да, классная весчЪ)
<XuMuK> skai, аа, ты вон про чо....
<XuMuK> да нее, у меня в одной просто все серваки, в другой вичат, а ещё одна - ето я чо то смотрел там...
<XuMuK> так то два постоянно, одно - вичат, другое - сшки...
<solvex> чем винт на бэды прогнать можно?
<Avanege> Добрый день граждане)))) Не подскажите в чем разница стандартного JavaJDK  java 6 Runtime и стандартной ubuntовской  icedTea java 6 web Start ??!
<skai> Avanege: в названии
<XuMuK> если бы
<Avanege> Не может быть, так как, установленно у меня сейчас 2 версии, не конфликтуют, хочу знать, есть смысл удалять веб версию, и замем она
<skai> XuMuK: видишь?ему неизвестно зачем.значит для него различие в названии и больше ему ничего не надо:)
<XuMuK> ну если так, то конечно))
<Avanege> JDK - среда для разработчиков, а веб для браузера, уже понял, но смутно
<Avanege> Я с убунтой дружу месяца полтора, не знаю многих тонкостей.
<XuMuK> а ява тут при чом?
<skai> XuMuK: дык.на венде явы нет:)))там ваще ничего нет.тока виндовсе
<skai> XuMuK: не разрушай мир маленького мука:)
<XuMuK> я люблю детей) какие разрушения, ты чооо))...
<XuMuK> гг
<vamadir> подскажите бесплатный движок простого интернет магазина(1000 наименований макс).
<XuMuK> vamadir, Ecwid глянь
<vamadir> <XuMuK> спасибо гляну.
<vamadir> <XuMuK> для чайника подойдет?
<hivemind> ку
<hivemind> При выключении Mint 9 выдал в консоль сообщение "checking for running unattended upgrades" и завис намертво
<vamadir> <XuMuK> смотрю сейчас в сторону Ubercart но как то страшно. Много всего O_0
<hivemind> Такое случается примерно раз в неделю
<hivemind> Можно ли это пофиксить?
<XuMuK> vamadir, да, он очень простой
<vamadir> <XuMuK> спасибо большое :)
<skai> хумук
<skai> я понял, что можно посмотреть:)
<XuMuK> skai, что?)
<skai> firefly
<skai> же:)
<XuMuK> светлячог?
<XuMuK> про что?
<skai> ты не смотрел светлячка?Оо
<XuMuK> неа
<skai> оужас
<Avanege> Народ под убунту где можно скачать phisix ? не нашёл на сайте нвидия
<skai> ты пропащий человек
<skai> Avanege: дык напиши им.чтобы они разработали физикс под линукс
<skai> и в мелкомягкие, чтобы директикс под линукс рахработали
<skai> потом игры портировали
<Avanege> Блин а гугл говорит что етсь, мля, миф
<Avanege> печалька
<XuMuK> и баьнчег)
<XuMuK> то есть баньчег)
<XuMuK> меня бы точно забанели)
<XuMuK> по крайней мере)
<Avanege> Правила не нарушал))) Это выражение моих мыслей))
<skai> @voice Avanege
<skai> Avanege: бескультурие - твои проблемы
<XuMuK> Avanege, так я тока ето и делаю - мысли высказываю)
<Avanege> skai: По мне бред, не слова мата, свобода слова))
<skai> Avanege: а по русски поток бреда можешь выдать?
<Avanege> На это особого ума и не надо
<skai> Avanege: ну вот.давай.особого у тебя нет.попробуй выдать свои мысли красиво :)
<skai> мы в тебя верим
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30731
<skai> XuMuK: трололошки:)
<skai> XuMuK: штольман нервно ест свои мазольки
<Avanege> Нету смыла выражать свои мысли красиво, если люди читающие их не хотят слушать, и уважать пользователей, и тоненько их унижать.
<skai> Avanege: молодец.хоть одну мыслишку управил.причинно-следственные связи тебе еще не под силу, но хоть какой-то прогресс.
<Avanege> Не скажу, что у меня большой жизненный опыт, так как большенство моего общения это - общение с людьми моего возраста, то етсь 17 - 19 лет. В таком возрасте 80% нашей молодёжи наркоманы и бездельники, нет смыла перед ними "выпендриваться". Поэтому я Ð
<skai> !255 | Avanege
<ubuntuhelp> Avanege: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<skai> а то чую там чтото веселое и вкусное написано, а не прочитать никак:)
<Avanege> Мне хелп сказал что у меня кривой ирк, юзаю пингвина
<Avanege> Не скажу, что у меня большой жизненный опыт, так как большенство моего общения это - общение с людьми моего возраста, то етсь 17 - 19 лет.
<Avanege> В таком возрасте 80% нашей молодёжи наркоманы и бездельники, нет смыла перед ними "выпендриваться". Поэтому я по тихоньку деградирую
<Henoxek> Avanege поделитесь ссылкой на статистику (про 80%)
<Avanege> Это моя жизненная статистика, из 10 человек с 8 общаться не о чем.
<Avanege> Если только не обсуждать как погуляли, что нового в Вк, сплетни, и кто как побухал....  Я это вижу каждый день.
<Dimka> Не только нашей..
<mmx|2> Kakay tut kodirovka ???
<vdrandom> !utf8| mmx|2
<ubuntuhelp> mmx|2: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mmx|2> Подскажите пожалуйста как с помощью upstart запустить программу ???
<vdrandom> а в man upstart не написано?
<mmx|2> дело в том что непоиму еслиб понял то сюда бы не заглядывал
<vdrandom> !пунктуация
<mmx|2> с sysvconfig там все понятно а тут воткнуть не могу
<vdrandom> эх. опы, научите бота командам "пунктуация" и "орфография", что ли :)
<vdrandom> skai, ^
<skai> @deop
<skai> @devoice
<skai> @afk
<XuMuK> skai, бгг)) пора гну не только не ставить, но и убирать, откуда можно))
<vdrandom> верните гобелен, без него скучно ._.
<XuMuK> vdrandom, да хватит чтоль...
<vdrandom> ?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, я про тробелена со своей хентой
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> ну он смешной же
<XuMuK> ничо не говорю, у самого не убунта, но ето не означает, что надо её навязывать налево и направо
<vdrandom> "убунту - это не линукс"
<XuMuK> бесят такие люди
<kstati> прапорщик не рыба, селёдка не офицер...
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30735
<skai> похороникс опять потролил мир
<xokvictor> как узнать какой группе принадлежит пользовтель?*
<vdrandom> xokvictor, id
<xokvictor> спс
<xokvictor> моему пользователю назначено несколько групп, как добавить его еще в 1
<xokvictor> ?
<vdrandom> xokvictor, в убунте есть графическая морда для этого
<vdrandom> либо man usermod
<xokvictor> usermod username -aG admin
<xokvictor> не дало результата
<xokvictor> (
<vdrandom> перезашёл?
<xokvictor> нет
<xokvictor> ща попробую
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/01/profile/
<skai> это полный звиздец этого мира
<skai> По данным социологов, около пяти процентов детей в возрасте до двух лет зарегистрированы в разнообразных социальных сетях.
<skai> это ужас
<vdrandom> это рак
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/01/potassium/
<skai> все.теперь споснор всех сборных по футболу - производитель удобрений
<skai> так с намеком.мы продаем и спонсируем говно
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<vdrandom> футбол должен символизироваться чем-то равноценным :)
<skai> Социальные сети наподобие Twitter не способны заметно увеличить количество друзей, так как этот параметр зависит только от объема мозга конкретного индивидуума. К такому выводу пришли ученые, статья которых пока не
<skai> опубликована в рецензируемом журнале. Препринт их работы доступен на сайте arXiv.org.
<skai> первое предложение доставляет
<vdrandom> лол
<skai> это надо твитнуть:)
<roxasuser> здравствуйте у меня проблема: захожу в центр загрузки приложений убунту дальше "загрузки категорий" ничего не идёт только виснет
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/05/31/friends/
<skai> roxasuser: тока у тебя
<roxasuser> изза чего эта проблема и как её можно решить?
<roxasuser> интересно тут вообще ктото чтото знает
 * trancecore "вот это прикол"
<roxasuser> сколько вопросов не задам ни на один нормально не ответили
<roxasuser> приходится всё самому искать
<roxasuser> и толк тогда от тех поддержки
<vdrandom> есть такая штука называется запятые очень удобная штука помогает понять о чём ты вообще говоришь с кем разговариваешь и много ещё чего
<vdrandom> и это не техподдержка это просто чятик
<Harmf> забаньте его
<trancecore> кто тут техподдержка отзовись! =)
<vdrandom> я поработал в техподдержке как-то :)
<vdrandom> больше не хочу
<roxasuser> Техническая поддержка сообщества в IRC канале #ubuntu-ru.
<trancecore> сообщества!
<vdrandom> сообщество, уважаемый, помогает исключительно добровольно, исключительно потому что у него есть время и желание.
<skai> !support > roxasuser
<ubuntuhelp> roxasuser, please see my private message
<Harmf> да, и на дурацкик вопросы просто в лом отвечать
<vdrandom> и приходить сюда требовать, чтобы тебе кто-то чего-то сделал, потому что кто-то "техподдержка" - крайне неуважительно.
<trancecore> !support > trancecore
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, please see my private message
<paul3> да бросьте вы, подскажите, если знаете
<Harmf> да просто не бывает, чтобы в убунте что то не работало, это последним задротом надо быть, чтобы её прибить
<roxasuser> Harmf разве я задал дурацкий вопрос?
<Harmf> абсолютно
<paul3> да всё бывает
<roxasuser> мда
<trancecore> фиговая из вас техподдержка, парень жаловаца ушол )
<skai> !support > trancecore
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, please see my private message
<skai> trancecore: повторяю один раз
<roxasuser> skai
<trancecore> та я уже читал )
<skai> !pm > roxasuser
<ubuntuhelp> roxasuser, please see my private message
<trancecore> !pm > trancecore
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, please see my private message
<skai> trancecore: все то тебе интересно:)
<skai> таааак
<skai> давай те ка на фору ме создадим словарик бота
<trancecore> skai: ну я любопытный, мало ли там бесплатная техподдержка )))
<Harmf> та он, похоже на свистульке сидит, его скидывает постоянно, какой там центр приложений
<trancecore> было бы не плохо на счет словарика
<vdrandom> skai, а бот умеет какую-нибудь копипасту про грамотность?
<skai> так.я создаю на форуме темку со словариком.кто помнит команды бота - давайте по одной
<trancecore> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<trancecore> "!ask !fail"
<solvex> skai, !im
<solvex> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<skai> cnjg
<skai> стоп
<Henoxek> самая главная команда - !op
<solvex> !ссзб
<solvex> не работает :(
<skai> !im
<ubuntuhelp> Instant Messenger клиент Pidgin (ранее Gaim) поддерживает MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk и его производных), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC и другие. Смотрите также !Kopete
<solvex> !ССЗБ
<skai> !fail
<ubuntuhelp> мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<skai> !ыгззщке
<skai> !support
<ubuntuhelp> Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<solvex> skai, !tvtime
<Henoxek> точка после ltd портит всю читаемость
<solvex>  Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании "Cannonical Ltd." стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<solvex> так мб?
<Henoxek> ну так красивее
<skai> еще добавил  !weechat !rules !wine !winetricks !xswat !pm !help !q !q1 !ask
<skai> ну и то что выше
<skai> Henoxek: давай сначала вспомним все.потом на форуме предложения и выслушаем
<skai> Aceler: тут?
<solvex> skai, nvidia ati compiz
<Henoxek> команда !google есть?
<Dimka> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<skai> учтите.что я сказал что уже произнес - тут не произносить пока
<skai> а то ругаться буду
<skai> гугл теперь есть
<Aceler> skai: ?
<skai> Aceler: ты какие команды бота помнишь?словарные
<Aceler> В смысле — словарные?
<skai> еще убунту-твик, флеш и ppa
<skai> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<Aceler> Ну я их наизусть не помню
<skai> Aceler: такие
<skai> Aceler: словарик составляю.
<skai> Aceler: да какие помнишь.с миру по нитке
<Aceler> А что, списка нет? :))
<XuMuK> !op
<solvex> нет
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<Aceler> круто
<Henoxek> XuMuK уже было
<XuMuK> !seen
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<Aceler> root например
<skai> во избежание - отправляйте мне их
<skai> вот так
<Aceler> Какие уже были? )
<skai> !root > skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai, please see my private message
<XuMuK> !root | skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai: Не пытайтесь угадать пароль root, это невозможно. Вместо этого осознайте истину... нет никакого пароля root. Вы увидите, что "sudo" даёт вам все возможности без всякого пароля root. См. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145.0
<skai> хотя не надо
<skai> он не пишет кейворд
<XuMuK> нам тоже интересно)
<XuMuK> !deb | skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai: это формат пакетов Debian, так же используемый в Ubuntu. Для установки .deb файлов посредством "кликов" мышки запустите утилиту GDebi. см создание deb-пакетов: !deb-build
<skai> Aceler: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818.new#new
<skai> Aceler: редактирую сча
<Henoxek> надо что-то типа !рулетка, !кручу или !бутылочка
<XuMuK> !apt | skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai: пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt на анг. тут  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto также !Synaptic (Gnome) или !Adept (KDE).
<skai> XuMuK: не надо добавлять хайлайт
<skai> XuMuK: я ж казал уже
<Lex_Sh> Henoxek: тебе на #linuxtalks
<XuMuK> !alsa
<Lex_Sh> с рулетками и прочим
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<vdrandom> test
<ubuntuhelp> vdrandom, Есть контакт.
<vdrandom> тест
<ubuntuhelp> vdrandom, Ну понг, и что?
<vdrandom> :)
<skai> так.что еще бот умеет
<skai> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<XuMuK> !init
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка вариантов загрузки: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions . Для добавления/удаления сервисов в автозагрузку используйте пакет bum или скрипт update-rc.d. Свои скрипты добавляются в автозагрузку в файле /etc/rc.local.
<ubuntuhelp> Как сделать загрузочную дискету см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy . См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto , !grub и !dualboot.
<Lex_Sh> вы щас бедного бота уроните)
<skai> выдержит
<Henoxek> Lex_Sh там такое можно? вроде это нельзя на уровне правил сети ) http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic
<skai> зато будет полезная тема на форуме
<vdrandom> в советской Россиии...
<XuMuK> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<skai> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<skai> !grub-splash
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub-splash'
<Lex_Sh> Henoxek: возьми да спроси
<skai> !no grub2 is <reply> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<Lex_Sh> боюсь что слово дефолтный поймут не все)
<Lex_Sh> как и проприетарный
<XuMuK> да лана
<vdrandom> по умолчанию
<Dimka>  http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub-splash'
<skai> предложения по исправлению и добавлению - в теме форума
<skai> пока давайте, кто что еще помнит не упомненного
<XuMuK> !plymouth
<ubuntuhelp> Plymouth - запускается в процессе загрузки (до монтирования корневой fs), Обеспечивает отображение графической анимации, в то время как загрузка происходит в фоновом режиме. How to fix: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<XuMuK> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<skai> XuMuK: флеш был
<Dimka> 'gurub-splash' не в тэге
<vdrandom> !wayland
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wayland'
<Dimka> *ссылке
<Henoxek> а к БД бота доступа нет?
<Henoxek> так и гадать не надо будет
<XuMuK> !moonlight
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='moonlight'
<vdrandom> неспортивно же :
<admin-skif-biz> !черта лысого
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> на русский текст не реагирует, по ходу
<Lex_Sh> !gentoo
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<Lex_Sh> :D
<admin-skif-biz> !баг
<Lex_Sh> надо же, есть
<skai> !RPM
<ubuntuhelp> RPM — система управления пакетов RedHat. Ubuntu использует !APT систему, не RPM. RPM-пакеты не поддерживаются (с помощью пакета alien Вы можете их установить, но это довольно опасно).
<admin-skif-biz> !смысл жизни
<vdrandom> 42
<skai> @voice admin-skif-biz
<Dimka> !ban
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вас забанили, то, скорее всего, это случилось из-за Вашего неподобающего поведения на канале. См. !behaviour и !etiquette, а также http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> о.кстати
<skai> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<XuMuK> гг
<admin-skif-biz> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<trancecore> это уже брутфорс пошел =)
<skai> !behaviour
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> !etiquette
<ubuntuhelp> Вы не знаете, как подобает себя вести на этом канале? См: (личное сообщение боту: /msg ubuntuhelp <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps. И самое главное: думайте прежде чем что-то написать...
<admin-skif-biz> народ ждет, пока бот станет со всеми соглашаться.
<admin-skif-biz> по-моему 80 градусов для Нвидии много ((
<Lex_Sh> !testing
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='testing'
<admin-skif-biz> и еще баг вылез.. вместо выключения комп ребутится (
<Lex_Sh> а, там же нет таких репов
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<XuMuK> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/owJfy и http://goo.gl/ltQVl и на англ: http://goo.gl/ikS4a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<skai> пока вот так.что еще не помним?
<XuMuK> было?
<skai> было
<XuMuK> эээ
<skai> вон ссылка на то, что было уже
<Dimka> !kban
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kban'
<XuMuK> есть
<XuMuK> !kick
<ubuntuhelp> Я сообщу A4Tech'у о Вашей попытке удалить кого либо.
<XuMuK> и
<XuMuK> !ban
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вас забанили, то, скорее всего, это случилось из-за Вашего неподобающего поведения на канале. См. !behaviour и !etiquette, а также http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<XuMuK> skai, де?
<skai> XuMuK: че?
<XuMuK> то что уже было
<skai> а прям над ppa ссылка
<XuMuK> уже...
<skai> ну так кто еще тчо помнит?
<skai> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<skai> !ssh
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<XuMuK> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<skai> !GUI
<ubuntuhelp> Графический интерфейс пользователя (GUI — Graphical User Interface) в Ubuntu состоит из множества элементов, включающего в себя систему !X, оконный менеджер и среду рабочего стола, такую как !GNOME или !KDE.
<XuMuK> !CLI
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<skai> !gksu
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите запустить !GUI приложение от имени root, воспользуйтесь gksudo (в GNOME) или kdesu (в KDE). Почему для этого не стоит использовать sudo см. на http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<XuMuK> !vi
<ubuntuhelp> Vi — стандартный текстовый редактор операционной системы UNIX, первую версию написал Билл Джой (Bill Joy) в 1976. Редактор vi построен на базе редактора командной строки ex. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15731.0
<skai> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME - это графическая среда (!desktop) по-умолчанию в Ubuntu. Для его установки из Kubuntu или Xubuntu, выполните команду "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" в консоли (!terminal).
<skai> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu по умолчанию. Для установки в Ubuntu выполните « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop » или см. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . См. также !kde4.
<skai> !kde4
<ubuntuhelp> Пакеты KDE 4 могут быть найдены тут: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ . Поддержку Вы можете получить на канале #kubuntu.
<ferrer3> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<XuMuK> !docky
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='docky'
<XuMuK> !awn
<ubuntuhelp> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<skai> ferrer3: оставь в теме предложение сделать про юнити заметку
<ferrer3> !vlc
<ubuntuhelp> VLC (VideoLan Client) - видео/аудио плеер.
<skai> !mplayer
<ubuntuhelp> MPlayer — медиаплеер. Он находится в репозитории multiverse. Насчёт кодеков см. !codecs.
<skai> !codecs
<ubuntuhelp> Вопросы, связанные с мультимедиа, рассмотрены на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats и http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html . По возможности старайтесь использовать свободные форматы. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XuMuK> !мёртваяговядина
<skai> yt ifkb
<skai> не шали
<skai> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<skai> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<XuMuK> !deadbeef
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='deadbeef'
<skai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<skai> !gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> Не показывайте нам низкий уровень культурного развития, коверкая названия программ и сервисов. Уважайте своих собеседников.
<skai> !marazm
<ubuntuhelp> Постарайтесь не задавать вопросы, несущие в себе оттенок неадекватности. Например "как поставить gnome/kde на ubuntu-server?". Если вы не понимаете отличие десктопа от сервера - может вам не надо сервер?
<skai> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<skai> !server
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu Server Edition - это выпуск Ubuntu разработанный специально для серверов, включая сервер-специфичное ядро (!kernel) и без графического интерфейса. Установочный диск содержит множество серверных приложений. Текущая версия !LTS - 8.04. См. https://help.ubuntu.com
<vadimkiselev> Здравствуйте, как снизить энергопотребление в ubuntu?
<XuMuK> !LTS
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<skai> !lts
<XuMuK> uu
<mk0> драсте. подскажите, как убрать щелкание при наборе клавиатуры? этот автомат уже достал
<XuMuK> o_O
<skai> !power
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='power'
<skai> !powerman
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='powerman'
<vdrandom> mk0, купить не щёлкающую клавиату?
<mk0> похоже, это был gxneur-таки
<skai> Nor8: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<skai> Nor8: почитай тему и скажи, что мы еще не вспомнили
<vdrandom> зачем нужны эти ваши gzneurы?
<vdrandom> x*
<skai> !gxneur
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gxneur'
<Dimka> У wine есть перекомпилятор из exe в bin, чтобы запускать потом без него?
<vdrandom> и прочие пунты
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> што? О_О
<skai> !marazm > Dimka
<ubuntuhelp> Dimka, please see my private message
<XuMuK> !zsh
<ubuntuhelp> Zsh - командная оболочка, обладающая большим количеством возможностей. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zsh
<mk0> vdrandom, ну нравится мне.
<vdrandom> пересобирать виндовые бинарники в линуксовые? О_о
<mk0> зачем вообще иксы
<Agri> привет
<skai> !X
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<Aceler> Dimka: да.
<skai> !withoutx
<ubuntuhelp> Как прожить день без иксов? тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C_%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%B7_%D0%B8%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B2
<Nor8> skai: Груб и груб2 объедините
<Dimka> линк не включает в себя кавычки с запросом, это проблема клиента или бота?
<skai> Nor8: пока мы вспоминаем все, что есть
<Aceler> Dimka: клиента
<skai> Nor8: потом в теме предложение о том, что поменять будем ловить
<XuMuK> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<vdrandom> где-то был dn для линуксов :)
<XuMuK> !ftp
<ubuntuhelp> FTP клиенты: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - см. так же !FTPd
<vdrandom> так что mc не уникален
<Nor8> skai: Забыли линк на набор консольных команд
<XuMuK> !fs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fs'
<XuMuK> !ntfs
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите просмотреть Windows/Mac разделы, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . См. также !ntfs-3g и !fuse.
<XuMuK> !ext4
<ubuntuhelp> ext4, или Четвёртая версия расширенной файловой системы, — журналируемая файловая система, используемая в ОС с ядром Linux. Основана на файловой системе ext3. См: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<vdrandom> !freebsd
<ubuntuhelp> Я знаю что такое FreeBSD. Да.
<XuMuK> !reiserfs
<ubuntuhelp> Reiser4 — журналируемая файловая система ReiserFS (4-я версия), разработанная специально для Linux (хотя может использоваться и в других OS) компанией Namesys под руководством Ганса Рейзера (Hans Reiser). http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiser4
<Henoxek> o.O
<XuMuK> !nfs
<skai> !fuse
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<ubuntuhelp> FUSE — модуль ядра, позволяющий не-root пользователям создавать файловые системы. Подробнее см. на http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace . Примеры ФС, использующих FUSE: !ntfs-3g, sshfs, isofs. Полный список см. на http://apps.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=FileSystems
<XuMuK> !cifs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cifs'
<Henoxek> четвертую не рейзер делал, и её если не ошибаюсь еще нет в ядре
<Lex_Sh> !btrfs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='btrfs'
<XuMuK> Henoxek, делал как раз Рейсер
<Nor8> skai: И прикрутите ссылки на основные сайты, посвященные убунту.
<skai> !nfs-nis
<Henoxek> 4 версию? из тюрьмы?
<ubuntuhelp> Централизованное управление в сети Linux на базе NIS и NFS: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%86%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D1%83%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_linux
<Dimka> !xfs
<ubuntuhelp> XFS - высокопроизводительная журналируемая файловая система, разработанная Silicon Graphics для IRIX OS. Теперь она полностью поддерживается Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Lex_Sh> 4 версией другой человек занимается
<Henoxek> ну вот
<Henoxek> ща в линухе reiser3
<XuMuK> Henoxek, его потом посадили, када она уже почти готова была
<Nor8> Henoxek: Русские дполивают
<Lex_Sh> мой однофамилец)
<mk0> а какая самая шустрая файловая система? не по вики, а по практическому применению и опыту.
<Henoxek> не допиливают, допиливает. Вроде как один русский чел, который работает на red hat
<Henoxek> на хабрахабре была статья
<XuMuK> шишкин
<Lex_Sh> ага
<skai> XuMuK: небольшая пауза.я в клозет
<XuMuK> ок
<Nor8> mk0: reiser4
<Henoxek> mk0, tmpfs
<Lex_Sh> ы
<mk0> ))
<Henoxek> на ddr3 по крайней мере
<Aceler> mk0: ext2
<XuMuK> UFS, XFS
<Dimka> !tmpfs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tmpfs'
<Aceler> ext2 всяко быстрее XFS илиreiser4
<mk0> какое единство мнений
<Lex_Sh> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/108629/
<XuMuK> но рейсер4 круче всех
<mk0> :)
<Lex_Sh> статья старая конечно
<skai> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<skai> !gnu
<ubuntuhelp> GNU (рекурсивный акроним от англ. GNU’s Not UNIX — "GNU — не Unix!") — свободная UNIX-подобная ОС, разрабатываемая Проектом GNU. См. http://www.gnu.org
<skai> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<Aceler> skai: а ты не пробовал общаться с ботом в привате?
<Nor8> skai: И линк на основные аудио плееры
<skai> Aceler: так я все сам не помню
<Lex_Sh> !qmmp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='qmmp'
<XuMuK> аск было?
<Aceler> Ну это не повод превращать канал в Миссиссипи во время разлива
<XuMuK> 1!ask
<XuMuK> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Lex_Sh> ьыло
<XuMuK> ff
<Lex_Sh> ыбло
<Lex_Sh> было*
<lamre814[web]> добрый день всем
<Nor8> !audacious
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Видео плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Смотрите так же: !codecs
<XuMuK> ку
<skai> стойте
<Nor8> Ага, есть
<Agri> парни
<Agri> у меня флеш затекла в порт
<XuMuK> чегооо? о_О
<lamre814[web]> ребята я тут нашел старую статейку, что при работе от батареи, для экономии энергопотребления (и предотвращения потери данных при падении ноутбука) операционная система паркует головки жесткого диска.
<Dimka> google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=tmpfs
<travkin> господа, с 10.04, например, можно обновиться до 11.04 сразу, пропустив при этом 10.10?
<Nor8> )) Флеш в порт затекла
<Dimka> http://google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=tmpfs
<lamre814[web]> в убунту
<vdrandom> Agri, отсыпь, а?
<solvex> эмм а tightvnc есть под убунту?
<Agri> и не вылазит из порта
<lamre814[web]> В установках по умолчанию это происходит до 3 раз в минуту. А учитывая то, что средний жесткий диск выдерживает до 600000 циклов старт/стоп, время его работы сокращается до 138 дней.
<vdrandom> lamre814[web], всё зависит от настроек жёсткого диска
<lamre814[web]> это правдо???
<Ron_> solvex ~ есть
<Nor8> lamre814[web]: Это на старых версиях убунту онли
<Dimka> вот, у бота можно стирать кавычки
<XuMuK> solvex, нет, ето под вендовоз... в убунте vino
<lamre814[web]> хорошо тогда
<solvex> Ron_, что то на офф сайте не найду
<Dimka> или поменять на %??
<vdrandom> Nor8, EARS зелёные так делали под любыми линуксами :)
<skai> XuMuK: продолжаем
<XuMuK> да я уже чо то и не помню больше)
<skai> окей
<Lex_Sh> по WD серии Green http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/106273/
<skai> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<XuMuK> !nm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nm'
<travkin> господа, с 10.04, например, можно обновиться до 11.04 сразу, пропустив при этом 10.10?
<skai> !vbox
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Agri> не
<XuMuK> !kvm
<skai> !virtualizer
<ubuntuhelp> Это некоторые решения для запуска других операционных систем (или отдельных программ) внутри Ubuntu, при использовании нативного процессора насколько это возможно: !QEmu (и !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare или !WINE и !Cedega для приложений Windows
<XuMuK> !wubi
<ubuntuhelp> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ron_> solvex ~ там сорцы есть
<Ron_> http://www.tightvnc.com/download/1.3.10/tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.bz2
<solvex> просто у клиента tightvnc на сервере, думаю как подключиться
<XuMuK> а чо ет оно на пиндосском? о_О
<XuMuK> !fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> fdisk — общее название системных утилит для управления разделами жёсткого диска. Инфо: man fdisk
<Agri> а если писать с ! то краткая справка?
<XuMuK> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Agri> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<Nor8> !Zaphod Beeblebrox
<Nor8> ахахаха )))
<skai> !42
<Agri> Почему на Windows Minecraft не лагает, а на Ubuntu логает?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='42'
<Agri> вроде и там и там Ява..
<skai> !free
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu является свободным программным обеспечением. http://www.linux.org.ru/books/GNU/misc/gnu.html
<solvex> блин флудите в приват боту
<skai> solvex: и будем повтоярться.я вообще жду помощи не тока от химика
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<skai> пока вот что вспомнили
<XuMuK> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Agri> Так что, никто не знает?
<Agri> про Ява
<solvex> какой порт у vnc?
<XuMuK> !chmod
<ubuntuhelp> chmod — изменение прав доступа к файлам. Название происходит от программы ОС Unix chmod, которая, собственно, изменяет права доступа к файлам, каталогам и символическим ссылкам. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<XuMuK> !chown
<ubuntuhelp> chown — UNIX‐утилита, изменяющая владельца и/или группу для указанных файлов. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chown
<Dimka> !fat
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите просмотреть Windows/Mac разделы, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . См. также !ntfs-3g и !fuse.
<Agri> !java
<XuMuK> solvex, 5900
<Nor8> skai: Если бы вся эта инфа открывалась бы в доп. окне при входе в комнату, было бы вообще норм
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу установки Java runtime/interpreter на Ubuntu см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java . Sun Java runtime устанавливается из пакета sun-java6-jre в !Multiverse репозитарии.
<Henoxek> !mono
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mono'
<XuMuK> !gcc
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<Agri> надо попросить сделать отдельный канал
<XuMuK> мой любимый)
<Nor8> !pulse
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как !ESD. см:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Agri> один для бота, другой для юзеров
<travkin> надо заткнуть своё ебало и пользоваться Гуглом
<Henoxek> ++
<skai> @kban --user travkin
<Nor8> !torrent
<ubuntuhelp> Торрент клиенты: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html см так же: !p2p
<XuMuK> Agri, ага)) попроси сходи))
<Lex_Sh> у вас gcc4.6.0 уже в основных репах или unstable?
<skai> !p2p
<ubuntuhelp> Клиент-клиент файлообменные программы доступны для некоторых сетей/протоколов, включая: !bittorrent, !gnutella, !edonkey,!directconnect, !soulseek - Мультипротокольные: !mldonkey и !gift - См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing (общая информация).
<XuMuK> skai, но впринципе он прав)) хотя и грубо))
<Agri> не совсем
<XuMuK> !rtorrent
<ubuntuhelp> rTorrent — консольный BitTorrent клиент для Linux/Unix систем, написанный на C++ на основе библиотеки libTorrent. Использует библиотеку ncurses для вывода. Отличается высокой скоростью и нетребовательностью к системным ресурсам.
<Agri> гугль часто такой бред даёт на запросы
<vdrandom> !deluge
<ubuntuhelp> Deluge — это BitTorrent клиент, созданный на Python и GTK+. Deluge в настоящее время доступен для POSIX-совместимых операционных систем. Программа использует библиотеку libtorrent.
<Agri> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<Nor8> !cairo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cairo'
<Nor8> !awn
<ubuntuhelp> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<XuMuK> было
<skai> Nor8: было
<Nor8> Кайро не было)))
<XuMuK> ты подглядывай вот сюда
<XuMuK> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<solvex> Ron_, tsclient разрулил
<XuMuK> !fuse
<ubuntuhelp> FUSE — модуль ядра, позволяющий не-root пользователям создавать файловые системы. Подробнее см. на http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace . Примеры ФС, использующих FUSE: !ntfs-3g, sshfs, isofs. Полный список см. на http://apps.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=FileSystems
<XuMuK> !gvfs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gvfs'
<skai> http://paste.pro/1749328
<skai> вот сюда поглядывайте
<skai> на форуме придется разбивать в два сообщения
<XuMuK> !vsftpd
<ubuntuhelp> FTP сервер на базе VSFTPd и MySQL в Ubuntu 7.04. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=11940.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=21069.0
<XuMuK> а то proftdырку добавиди, а нормальный забыли)
<skai> http://pastebin.com/CfiQbwhu
<Nor8> !mail
<ubuntuhelp> Списки e-mail-рассылок Ubuntu Вы найдёте на http://lists.ubuntu.com
<skai> сюда вернее
<XuMuK> skai, да и по алфавиту бы упорядочить
<XuMuK> а то через пень колода
<XuMuK> !nautilus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nautilus'
<skai> XuMuK: собрать - потом упорядочить
<XuMuK> !thunar
<ubuntuhelp> Thunar — файловый менеджер для XFCE, легковесная альтернатива Наутилусу. Более подробная информация по адресу: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html
<XuMuK> !dolphin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dolphin'
<Dimka> !pppoe
<ubuntuhelp> Требуется настройка ADSL/PPPoE соединения? Cм: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pppoe_подключения а так же: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<skai> чтото удалить, чтото обновить.а то инфы много, а пользы от нее никакой
<XuMuK> !far
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='far'
<solvex> !tsclient
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tsclient'
<solvex> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<XuMuK> !telnet
<ubuntuhelp> TELNET — сетевой протокол для реализации текстового интерфейса по сети, не поддерживающий ни шифрования, ни проверки подлинности данных. Вместо него лучше используйте !ssh
<XuMuK> !ifconfig
<ubuntuhelp> ifconfig — команда UNIX и UNIX‐подобных операционных систем. Синтаксис: ifconfig interface [aftype] options | address ...
<Dimka> !fork
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fork'
<XuMuK> !dbus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dbus'
<XuMuK> !udev
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='udev'
<XuMuK> !cron
<ubuntuhelp> cron — демон-планировщик задач в UNIX-образных операционных системах, использующийся для периодического выполнения заданий в заданное время. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<solvex> !rc.local
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rc.local'
<solvex> !rc
<ubuntuhelp> Error: unresolvable <alias> to gutsy
<Dimka> !rc
<XuMuK> !init
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка вариантов загрузки: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions . Для добавления/удаления сервисов в автозагрузку используйте пакет bum или скрипт update-rc.d. Свои скрипты добавляются в автозагрузку в файле /etc/rc.local.
<ubuntuhelp> Как сделать загрузочную дискету см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy . См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto , !grub и !dualboot.
<skai> инит был
<XuMuK> ето убунта, беби)
<XuMuK> в курсе) ето был ответ на rc)
<Dimka> !gecko
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gecko'
<XuMuK> !ff
<ubuntuhelp> firefox — это стандартный веб-браузер в Ubuntu. Чтобы установить последнюю версию, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion . Установка плагинов: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<XuMuK> !chrome
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chrome'
<Dimka> !media
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3, ...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome), Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE). Видео-плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine. См. также !codecs.
<XuMuK> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ffmpeg'
<XuMuK> а зря
<solvex> vgktth ,sk&
<solvex> мплеер был?
<Dimka> !libmpg123
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='libmpg123'
<XuMuK> да, был
<skai> !mpd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mpd'
<skai> http://pastebin.com/index/CfiQbwhu
<skai> вот что набрали пока
<XuMuK> skai, а не прощще взять откуда ето бот парсит и скопипастить?
<XuMuK> или нет доступа?
<skai> думаю хватит пока.приведу в порядок.и будем уже на форуме советовать что добавить
<skai> XuMuK: ахз где это
<skai> XuMuK: даж ответственный за бота не знает
<snwbrdr>  всем привет
<XuMuK> ыы
<skai> да и физик агафонов все забывает инку выдать
<XuMuK> жесть
<snwbrdr> кто настраивал gsm можем для работы с смс ?
<skai> да и ответственный за бота ушел из команды
<skai> так.начну приводить в порядок.больше ботом не флудить
<XuMuK> а чо за бот? яйцелов?
<Kostanakis> Лето...линукс...красота)
<Kostanakis> только не выходит ничерта
<Nor8> !skype
<ubuntuhelp> Как установить Skype в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype . Настройка записи разговоров: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto Важно!: если у вас пишет о проблеме устройства, переключите в настройках skype на pulse.
<Nor8> !ekiga
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ekiga'
<Dimka> !ppp
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить dial-up см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto . Если KDE приложения не могут подключиться через dial-up, то попробуйте отключить/удалить KNetworkManager.
<Dimka> !pppoe
<ubuntuhelp> Требуется настройка ADSL/PPPoE соединения? Cм: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pppoe_подключения а так же: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Kostanakis> !Kostanakis
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Kostanakis'
<solvex> !zabbix
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='zabbix'
<solvex> !asterisk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='asterisk'
<solvex> !voip
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='voip'
<Kostanakis> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Nor8> !lurkmore
<Dimka> !desktop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lurkmore'
<ubuntuhelp> Среда рабочего стола (также окружение рабочего стола, англ. desktop environment) — это разновидность графических интерфейсов пользователя, основанная на метафоре рабочего стола.
<ubuntuhelp> Доступные DE в Ubuntu: !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM и др.
<Nor8> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube см также: !compiz-snow на анг. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<Kostanakis> куда послан?
<Nor8> !aes
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aes'
<Nor8> !crypto
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='crypto'
<skai> @voice Nor8 Dimka solvex Kostanakis
<Dimka> кто умеет выключать pulse и включать alsa научите?
<Nor8> Ай молодца
<skai> я ж сказал - пока хватит
<Kostanakis> Я жив???
<skai> приведу в порядок то, что уже дали.
<solvex> а я тебе щас помогал что ли?
<solvex> я ващет себе искал
<Nor8> Dimka: gstreamer-properties  в консоли и выбирай
<skai> solvex: а за флуд ботом положено наказание
<skai> !help > solvex
<ubuntuhelp> solvex, please see my private message
<solvex> в общем все с вами ясно
<Kostanakis> Товарищи, какой IM-клиент посоветуете, чтоб туда айсикью и майлруагент впилить?
<Kostanakis> чем проще, тем лучше
<solvex> qutim pidgin
<The_MEk> qutim
<The_MEk> в пидгин агента чутка тяжелее запихать
<Dimka> перекомпилятор у вайна работает не хуже самого его?
<Dimka> и насколько возрастёт производтельность если прогу перекомпилировать?
<inkvizitor68sl> какой ещё перекомпилятор у вайна?
<Kostanakis> *пошел пробовать стащить кутим*
<Dimka> который exe>bin
<The_MEk> это как?
<The_MEk> так сказать, ткни носом
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<Lex_Sh> !qutim
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='qutim'
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> нету
<vdrandom> Dimka, отсыпь!
<Lex_Sh> перекомпилятор, это ты конечно  дал копоти....
<[v-8]_jupiter> Google httpd 2.0 что это?
<[v-8]_jupiter> если засканить nmap unixforum.ru
<vdrandom> Dimka, где ты про этот перекомпилятор прочитал?
<vdrandom> я тоже хочу, лол
<Kostanakis> Как в Dolphin открыть папку как суперюзверъ?
<Dimka> winehq.org
<vdrandom> Kostanakis, kdesu dolphin /path/to/dir
<vdrandom> Dimka, ссыль на статью саму
<Dimka> погугли, но лучше wiki на офф сайте.
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<Lex_Sh> а мы то ткт как дураки сидим и exe запускаем
<Lex_Sh> тут
<Lex_Sh> а там оказывается можно вендовый софт перекомпилять
<vdrandom> Dimka, ключевые слова, номер ссылки в выдаче?
<Kostanakis> vdrandom, не вышло - kdesu: команда не найдена
<vdrandom> Kostanakis, gksu, gksudo, sudo наконец
<Dimka> гугл всё про компиляцию вайна выдаёт
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: http://dev.debian.pro/ чтото не обновлялся давно)
<vdrandom> компиляция вайна != компиляция виндового бинарника
<Lex_Sh> Если имеется доступ к исходному коду Windows программы, Wine также может быть использована для перекомпиляции программы в формат, который Линукс понимает намного проще. Для запуска такой перекомпилированной программы, Wine все равно необходим, од
<Lex_Sh> нако у компиляции Windows программ прямо внутри Линукс существует масса преимуществ. Смотрите Winelib User Guide для знакомства с этой темой.
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Kostanakis> а не под консолью?
<Lex_Sh> kdesu - это для kde
<vdrandom> лолол
<Lex_Sh> и если оно установнено правильно то всё будет работать
<Kostanakis> lex, дык я под кедой) но не работает. Ладно, что можно вместо долфина впилить?
<Lex_Sh> а ещё лучше не создавать папки от рута чтоб потом не приходилось их из под него же открывать
<Lex_Sh> krusader имеет из меню кедов второй режим запуска  - в режиме рута
<Lex_Sh> но лучше с ним быть осторожней
<Kostanakis> я сорцерер лист хотел поправить
<Lex_Sh> с рутом всмысле
<skai> итого 139 команд вспомнили
<vdrandom> Kostanakis, лучше всего под правами рута по необходимости работать из командной строки.
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> sudo neno /etc/apt или где оно там у вас/sources.list
<Lex_Sh> nano*
<victor0000>  Lex_Sh: export ?
<Lex_Sh> м?
<victor0000> Lex_Sh: export | grep http
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: есть такое =)
<Lex_Sh> если честно я не понял к чему это было
<Lex_Sh> это вы не мне объясняйте а товарищу Kostanakis
<Kostanakis> все, проблема решена, Lex_Sh - спасибо
<victor0000> Lex_Sh: всё равно ты ))
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Kostanakis> хотя не совсем. а как в нане сохранить начертанное?
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<Lex_Sh> ctrl +x
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: там в коментах добавь, что мы еще не вспомнили
<Lex_Sh> потом Y
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: словарь бота приводим в порядок
<skai> пока 139 фраз в алфавитном порядке
<Lex_Sh> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<victor0000> !proxy
<ubuntuhelp> Многие каналы в Ubuntu IRC запрещают доступ через !proxies, такие как !TOR и ввб (Java и т.д) шлюзы, из-за большого потока мусорных сообщений. Если Вы используете mibbit, попытайтесь перезайти на канал.
<victor0000> !export
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='export'
<skai> @voice victor0000
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<skai> добавляем в коментариях недостающее, пожелания по созданию указок и пожелания по исправлению существующих
<Dimka> возможно ли декомпилировать виндовский exe'шник чтобы потом его перекомпилировать вайном?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм чтото странно apache быстрей отдает странички чем nginx_apache
<Dimka> или ассемблировать
<solvex> а зачем?
<Dimka> нужно поднять производительность
<solvex> мб написать свой или найти аналог?
<Dimka> обфускация не влияет на качество перекомпиляции
<Dimka> ?
<vdrandom> он, по-моему, лучше гобелена :)
<vdrandom> и трава у него позабористее
<skai> !nfr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nfr'
<skai> тьфу
<skai> так
<skai> 9.04 уже не поддерживается, так?
<Dimka> нетконечно
<XuMuK> чо етот тролль до сих пор тут делает?
<XuMuK> какая нахер перекомпиляция из екзе в бин? о_О
<Dimka> какой троль?
<XuMuK> ты где такое видел ващще?
<XuMuK> Dimka, в зеркало посмотрись
<Lex_Sh> так давайте DX9(10/11) игры перекомпилим и сделаем нативными?
<skai> XuMuK: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<shenmue> ку
<Dimka> увы, я ошибся
<skai> XuMuK: оценивай, пока я привожу в порядок
<XuMuK> обфускацию сюда приплёл с какого то боку...
<XuMuK> хакер епт...
<XuMuK> skai, ага, щас
<XuMuK> skai, няшно))
<skai> XuMuK: посмотри где мож убрать че.где ссылки дико старые
<Dimka> я сначала спросил про декомпиляцию
<XuMuK> skai, а чо ет ты болдом не по всем прошолся?
<skai> дык тока прохожусь
<skai> постепенно
<XuMuK> аа, я думал сё уже)
<skai> так
<skai> с кедами разобраться тоже надо
<XuMuK> sun-java6-jre не боян? ща вроде как то по другому, не?
<XuMuK> ну кась...
<XuMuK> !less
<ubuntuhelp> less — консольная программа в UNIX-подобных системах используемая для просмотра (но не изменения) содержимого текстовых файлов на экране. Синтаксис: less [параметры] <имя_файла
<XuMuK> очень полезно, а мы забыли...
<skai> XuMuK: оставь там сообщением
<skai> XuMuK: а то я пока редактю в одной странице - не могу коменты оставлять.они лепятся к основному сообщению
<XuMuK> ок
<XuMuK> !tail
<ubuntuhelp> tail — утилита в UNIX, выводящая несколько (по умолчанию 10) последних строк из файла. Синтаксис: tail [параметры] имя_файла . Cм так же !less
<XuMuK> !head
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='head'
<trancecore> ммм... провайдер скорость в 2 раза поднял, но никаких акций нет, бывает ли такая халява?)
<XuMuK> !cat
<ubuntuhelp> cat — утилита UNIX, выводящая последовательно указанные файлы, таким образом, объединяя их в единый поток. Если вместо имени файла указывается «-», то читается стандартный ввод. Пример: cat a.txt - b.txt > abc.txt
<Cat1> Cat это вобще то я =))))
<XuMuK> Cat1, ты кот) а то кат)
<Cat1> ага, как в мультике , Это я не тебя зову , это я просто лаю
<skai> народ.у вас есть шанс попиарить свои бложики, если там есть что полезное http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<skai> [Green]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818
<XuMuK> моему бложику максимум неделя))
<XuMuK> там кроме настройки внц на андроиде ващще пусто))
<skai> XuMuK: а разницы то?если есть обзор или ман - то можно добавить ссылку.а то многие ссылки на инглиш маны или просто без ничего
<XuMuK> skai, аа, ты вон про чо... если чо найду - маякну
<skai> XuMuK: ты можешь глянуть и назвать мне - какие в списке относятся к правилам общения на канале.я их отдельно впишу в заголовке и дубликаты снесу
<XuMuK> voice, kick, ban, op, topic, pm, ask, marazm, 255
<XuMuK> навскидку
<XuMuK> ot
<XuMuK> !ot
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<skai> Вы не можете сообщать о Ваших собственных сообщениях Модератору.
<skai> ужас
<skai> жамки по сообщить модератору и скажи, чтобы перенес в нужный раздел, указанный в заголовке :) перепутал разделы
<skai> XuMuK:
<XuMuK> ready
<skai> окей:)
<Fedor> народ подскажите гружусь с лив СД что писать после этого user@debian~$
<XuMuK> смотря что тебе нужно...
<Fedor> просто загрузитса в графическом интерфесе или это консольныя штука 200 метров с копейками весит
<Fedor> ?
<XuMuK> ...
<XuMuK> а ты граф. оболочку ставил?
<rapidsp> livecd
<XuMuK> аа, точно
<XuMuK> startx
<lera> startx?
<Fedor> нет это просто лив сиди для пробы пишут я скачал debian-live-6.0.1-i386-standard.iso
<lera> о! круто! я правильно сказала!!!
<solvex> как посмотреть список устройств? хочу найти название тюнера
<Lex_Sh> lspci
<XuMuK> lera, поздравляю))
<solvex> угу )
<solvex> сам вспомнил )
<lera> пасип)
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: поздравляю, ты встала на правильный путь!
 * lera пошла отращивать пузо и бороду
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты то добавь свою лепту в тему
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: уж ты то многое из того, что мы опустили знаешь
<XuMuK> lera, второе без гормонов будет сложновато))
<Fedor> парни подскажите дебиан как грузануть с лив сиди вроде обычно сразу грузит а тут 	user@debian~$
<lera> приклею)
<only_you> ей красніе глаза можно =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818 заодно можешь подобрать из бложика инструкции
<vdrandom> Fedor, а что не так-то?
<XuMuK> иксы не стартуют
<vdrandom> startx или xinit попробовать
<vdrandom> и повтыкать в выхлоп, чо
<Dimka> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<XuMuK> сказали ему уже, тока чо то он опять тот же вапрос задает
<skai> XuMuK: он же казал ,что 200 метровый скачал. это стандарт инстала без гуев
<vdrandom> лол
<Fedor> ну мне графически надо загрузитса  я ток начинающий юзер я незна что писать
<vdrandom> Fedor, он и не загрузит графический
<Fedor> user@debian~$ после этого
<vdrandom> если начинающий и боишься консоли
<vdrandom> ставь убунту
<XuMuK> skai, я не видел... я ел)
<vdrandom> если не боишься - читай документацию
<rapidsp> vdrandom: с  хайлайтом нада, ему уж 2 раза сказали... бесполезно
<Fedor> ну а в графике есть лив сиди тогда? у меня убунту пк не потснет уже юзал
<vdrandom> Fedor, в интернетах тысячи гайдов по установки разных дистрибутивов. В том числе debian
<XuMuK> Fedor, есть инет? apt-get install xorg-server gnome gnome-extra
<vdrandom> XuMuK, не надо
<vdrandom> с дебианом не справится же
<Dimka> kvm есть в стандартном репозитории?
<Fedor> да ставил я на ноут дебиан  все работает кроме инета донлоад 200кб аплоад 6 мег все перепробовал и параметры менял сетевухи ни че не помогает
<rapidsp> а можт не в железе дело а просто видеодров не стоял :)
<Fedor> хотел попробовать с лив сиди тоже так или нет
<XuMuK> ну так скачай полноценный десктоп, а не сервер и не альтернейт...
<vdrandom> Марк, бох всея убунты
<skai> XuMuK: на ливцд в оперативку ставить иксы и гнома?
<skai> XuMuK: ты его ненавидишь так?
<vdrandom> ниспошли этим запятые!
<skai> vdrandom: не поможет
<skai> тэээээкс.нука гентушнеги быстро подняли руки
<Avanege> Всем привет, уменя проблема с интерпритатором
<rapidsp> skai: списки на расстрел? :)
<skai> rapidsp: ага
<skai> итак
<Avanege> http://oleg.in-da.ru/dev/bash/bin_sh_m-ploxoj_interpretator_-_net_takogo_fajla_ili_kataloga
<Avanege> Вот ссылка на оешение проблемы, но каждый раз прописывать слом
<Fedor> тогда такой вопрос чтоб дрова на сетевуху переставить я так понимаю надо ядро пересобирать так или есть еще способы попроще
<Avanege> На большое колво скриптов, как автоматизировать ?? подскажие плз
<skai> Avanege: .bashrc осиль
<Dimka> облом, процессор не поддерживает виртуализацию(
<Avanege> Скай, спасибо, пошёл в гугл, буду учить
<Dimka> qemu
<Dimka> !qemu
<ubuntuhelp> QEMU — свободная программа с открытым исходным кодом для эмуляции аппаратного обеспечения различных платформ. Как установить WinXP на QEMU см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Avanege> !maql
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='maql'
<Avanege> !msql
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='msql'
<Avanege> !mysql
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0
<Avanege> !bashrc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bashrc'
<Avanege> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ferrer3> Время от времени при ратающем vLC система васнет намертво. Как быть? В чём может быть проблема?
<ferrer3> работающем*
<ferrer3> виснет8 ))
<vdrandom> ferrer3, последить за выхлопом в командной строке на момент зависания, последить за top при включенном vlc
<vdrandom> для начала
<skai> ferrer3: смирись
<ferrer3> С чего бы это? На винде влц не виснет. И система там не мрёт подобным образом.
<skai> потому что там итак память криво используется.вот мемори лик и не заметен
<skai> и вообще
<skai> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<XuMuK> skai, вот вам всё не нравицо как я пишу) на, вот ето почитай))* http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0
<ferrer3> Скай, мне на форуме сказали, что проблема в жёстком диске.
<skai> XuMuK: узнай про goo.gl и прочие сервисы
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/ZhnAb
<skai> @voice XuMuK
<ferrer3> Но например, у меня 4 харда, виснет на любом. Ещё виснет, когда я смотрю сопкаст. там почти нет работы с хардом.
<XuMuK> опять начинаецо
<XuMuK> за что?
<Dimka> кто в unity сталкивался с проблемой нерабочего трея?
<XuMuK> Dimka, все столкнулись... внезапно
<skai> XuMuK: за "Ето"
<XuMuK> skai: так за что войс то?
<skai> XuMuK: за "Ето"
<skai> XuMuK: за преднамеренное искажеие русского языка
<Dimka> там только nm, и evolution, ни  google-desktop, ни gxneur не отображаются
<XuMuK> ето не искажение... у меня уважительная причина, чтобы так "искажать"
<ferrer3> Кстати, при подвисании звук зацыкливается и повторяется. курсор начинает тупить, а потом замирает. Иногда система может отвиснуть. Это глюк: 11.04? влц? или битых дисковых областей?
<Dimka> помогите исправить
<NoOova> народ как в нрубе бутнутся с указанного раздела?
<skai> XuMuK: неа. у тебя отмазка, а не уважительная причина
<XuMuK> угу, палец не гнецо, ето отмазка...
<XuMuK> lera: тут?) я отходил...
<lera> тут)
<XuMuK> lera: на чом мы там остановились?)
<lera> эээ....
<Kostanakis> ну, понеслась.
<skai> XuMuK: ты собирался предложить ему встречаться:)
 * skai заапсся попкорном
<Kostanakis> Как отключить автозапуск мессенджера Kopete?
<Kostanakis> Как запастись попкорном?
<ferrer3> Тут помогают решать проблемы или флудят? ((
<XuMuK> skai: зубы не сточи) мы в привате)
<skai> ferrer3: лично тебе - не помогут
<Kostanakis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kostanakis, Понг понг понг...
<ferrer3> Ну вы хоть не флудите, может кто из знающих придёт, увидит мой вопрос и поможет. А то получается что вопрос тупо уедет далеко..
<skai> ferrer3: тебе никто не сможет помочь
<Kostanakis> а мине помочь?...
<ferrer3> Почему? Я нечётко описал проблему?
<skai> ferrer3: потому, что я тебе уже ответил
<ferrer3> смирись  - это ответ? тебе надо людей научиться уважать, молчал бы лучше
<XuMuK> кстати да, есть немного)
<skai> ferrer3: это ответ. я тебе сказал - это утечка памяти.и ты с ней ничего не сделаешь.так уж написали последние версии.жди обновлений или качай сорцы и сам ищи ошибку в коде
<skai> ferrer3: или смирись
<skai> ferrer3: ты выберешь вариант "смирись". что я и сказал
<ferrer3> ты первый вариант раньше не писал, а написал хамское смирись
<skai> ferrer3: и сказал, что это утечка памяти
<skai> ferrer3: тут была ссылка на магазин оптики.походу ее надо боту добавить в основные ссылки
<skai> а то многие чтото тут французами заделались
<ferrer3> смирись
<skai> ferrer3: я давно смирился.вас слепошарых тут по сто на дню бегает.думающих, что на все есть волшебная команда
<NoOova> народ как в грубе бутнутся с указанного раздела?
<skai> NoOova: man grub
<NoOova> skai: я в этом грубе в консоли которая при загружке
<NoOova> там хелп то 100 лет выводится
<skai> NoOova: жми e и редактируй строку загрузки
<skai> или выбирай нужный пункт меню
<NoOova> ну я пишу root (hd0,1) и пишу потом boot
<NoOova> он мне говорит что я ядро не выбрал
<XuMuK> NoOova: set root=(hd0,X)
<NoOova> а я хочу не ядро загрузить
<XuMuK> linux
<XuMuK> initrd
<XuMuK> boot
<NoOova> я хочу с МБР флешки загрузиться
<NoOova> там Hirens Boot CS
<NoOova> CD
<skai> NoOova: эммм...а в биосе выбрать не проще ли?
<XuMuK> set root=(hd1,0)
<XuMuK> chainloader +1
<XuMuK> boot
<NoOova> skai: биос старый
<NoOova> я бы не парился
<NoOova> мне надо пароль сбросить рута, чтоы это сделать нажо загрузиться с флешки, чтобы это сделать надо чтобы комп её увидел
<skai> эммм....
<skai> народ
<NoOova> а т.к. на флешке прошит виртуальный юсб привод, и это второй девайс, при загрузке комп видит только реальный раздел флешки
<skai> расскажите ему про инит
<NoOova> init - процесс который стартует в линуксе первым и контролит все остальные
<XuMuK> skai: я уже рассказал повыше...
<NoOova> у меня вообще нету ни linux-image ни initrd
<NoOova> как я их пропишу если мне надо не это
<skai> NoOova: при загрузке выбираешь нужный тебе раздел, где рута получить хочешь.жмешь e
<XuMuK> а чо тада? пустая флешка чтоль?
<skai> в конце строки с kernel
<The_MEk> NoOova: полистай гугл с запросом смены пароля рута и названием твоего бутманагера
<NoOova> skai: нету
<skai> добавляешь
<skai> ну не кернел а linux
<skai> или как то там
<XuMuK> linux, всё правильно
<NoOova> The_MEk: All: есть - комп без привода с 1 1 винтом и флешка с образом HirensBootCD. А так же есть груб который стоит на винте сервака
<NoOova> задача - зайдя в консоль груба загрузиться с флешки
<skai> linux/boot/vmlinuz-********BLABLALBA****
<skai> ищи такую строку
<The_MEk> погодь
<skai> и в конце добавь init=/bin/bash
<The_MEk> комп рабочий?
<NoOova> The_MEk: ага
<The_MEk> проблема на компе в чём?
<skai> NoOova: и тебе нафиг флешка не нужна будет
<The_MEk> в том что забыл пас рута?
<skai> NoOova: ты попадешь в консоль рута
<NoOova> помоему логи перевалили за доступное место и мускуль не стартует
<skai> NoOova: где уже passwd
<skai> и вот вам пароль рута
<NoOova> skai: спс хороший метод щас попробую... я обычно бутался с флешки и чрут делал
<skai> нафег
<skai> тут все проще
<NoOova> хз как ещё
<skai> даже надежней rw init=/bin/bash
<The_MEk> в бутманагере (что лило что груб это умеет) выходишь в режим ручного вписывания параметров и грузишь ядро в однопользовательском режиме
<The_MEk> вон скай пральна грит :)
<NoOova> All: а почему я немогу сделать чтот навроде set root=(hd0,1) boot
<NoOova> он там ищет ядро
<NoOova> блин я нето делаю 100%
<The_MEk> а нафига тебе оно?
<NoOova> мне надо загрузится с загрузочной записи которая находится на флешке (hd0,1)
<The_MEk> да и ты уверен что твой комп флеху видит как винт?
<The_MEk> и какой номерок он этому винту даёт
<NoOova> The_MEk: на флешке прошит контроллер, и зашит в неё исо образ
<NoOova> комп видит флеху как 2 разных юсб устройства
<The_MEk> да пофиг чё в неё зашито
<NoOova> первое это свкщь второе usbhdd
<The_MEk> надписью hd01 ты втыкаешь лоадеру что терь основным будет этот винт
<NoOova> а я немог передать упавление на свой загрузчик на флешке?
<The_MEk> а как дальше грузиться должно быть сказано в мбр этого винта
<NoOova> немогу?
<NoOova> The_MEk:  дак мне это и надо
<skai> хммммм
<NoOova> а он мне отвечает что kernel не найден
<skai> этот год пройдет под цифрой 3
<skai> линукс 3 версии выйдет
<The_MEk> :)
<skai> гном3
<skai> еж и тот третий
<NoOova> skai: я дописал вконец init=/bin/bash
<The_MEk> NoOova: ну у тебя есть конкретная задача, грузаись с рутом и проблем нет
<NoOova> эффекта нет
<skai> NoOova: в куда конец?
<The_MEk> пошукай гуглю
<skai> NoOova: и ты надеюсь после этого нажимал ctrl+x
<skai> или ребутал?
<NoOova> rjytxyj
<NoOova> конечно Ctrl+x
<NoOova> ага блин, с резета
<The_MEk> там есть детальное пошаговое описание процесса
<The_MEk> ну а потом, как грузанёшься, почитай man grub :)
<NoOova> =))) ну то мнго очень
<NoOova> я верю что он очень полезный
<NoOova> но сейчас ругие приоритеты
<The_MEk> дык я ж тебе говорю, открываешь гуглю и пишешь запрос
<The_MEk> как получить рута grub
<skai> NoOova: тада вместо quiet splash введи single
<NoOova> skai: я не так делал я в конце дописывал а надо вконец kernel
<skai> NoOova: 00:21:48           skai | в конце строки с kernel
<skai> NoOova: я тут уже жаловался на недостаток зрения у народа?
<NoOova> ну да дурачок
<NoOova> курнель паник
<NoOova> а мне initrd не нуден чтоли?
<skai> нужен
<skai> ты тока в конец строки с кернелом добавляешь
<skai> ничего не удаляя
<skai> так что инитрд остается как ыл
<Kostanakis> йех,вернулся. Так как мне отвадить Kopete загружаться вместе с осью?
<The_MEk> e,thb tuj bp fdnjpfgecrf
<The_MEk> убери его из автозапуска
<NoOova> еее
<NoOova> путём тыканья пальцем полуичлось!
<NoOova> енр всёравно хочется флешку бутнуть
<Kostanakis> а как туда под KDE добраться?
<The_MEk> параметры системы -автозагрузка
<The_MEk> или папки .kde/Autostart и .config/autostart
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30744
<The_MEk> dctv gjr
<The_MEk> всем пока
<NoOova> пока
<alex___> ку всем
<XuMuK> ку
<Kostanakis> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kostanakis, Fail!
<Kostanakis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kostanakis, Ну понг, и что?
<Kostanakis> не пугай так, подлец
<unibot> всем привет
<unibot> пытался вручную на 11.04 драйвера от юсб-сетевухи Вай-файной Д-линк 131. нихрена не прокатывает. после MAKE куча ошибок
<unibot> может есть еще способы установить драйвер в систему
<victor0000> unibot: у меня ок вайвай карта драйвер для виндовс положил на линукс заработало, как вине можно установка драйвер))
<Kostanakis> есть в линух аналог TeamViewer?
<XuMuK> Kostanakis, ты не поверишь...
<Kostanakis> а поподробнее можно?
<XuMuK> Kostanakis, есть teamviewer под линукс
<Kostanakis> чтоб в чужие окна лазить))
<Kostanakis> вау. спасибо)\
<victor0000> Kostanakis: вине, да проверишь то вирус
<Desniza> всем привет
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, тут?)
<Desniza> какие есть аналоги винампа под убунту ?
<lera> xmms
<Desniza> xmms давно не развивается
<only_you> deadbeef же, правда єто ближе к фубару..
<Desniza> кстати еще один вопрос - может кто знает
<Desniza> пытаюсь играть в игру Nexuiz под убунтой жуткие тормоза
<Desniza> под виндой на этом же ноуте - все летает
<Desniza> дрова Nvidia
<Desniza> 3д работает нормально
<[v-8]_jupiter> Desniza: linux не для игр
<unibot> попробуй ОпенАпена
<Desniza> пробывал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Desniza: compiz отключи
<unibot> а лучше Урбан Террор  - можно сравнить под ввиндой и линуксом
<Desniza> тоже не так все четко как на винде - видюха крутая должна все это тянуть без проблем
<Desniza> прошу прощения - для отключения компиза нужно убрать эффекты или как-то по другому можно ?
<Kostanakis> как правильно ставится Qutim?
<Kostanakis> ибо оно ключ скачало, и все
<Desniza> а в чем проблемы с установкой ?
<Desniza> ключ ?
<Kostanakis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim
<Kostanakis> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv C244B32463818F04A639055C3B31F979B2CDAA1B
<Kostanakis> gpg: запрашиваю ключ B2CDAA1B с hkp сервера keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Kostanakis> gpg: ключ B2CDAA1B: открытый ключ "Launchpad QutIM stable" импортирован
<Kostanakis> gpg: Всего обработано: 1
<Kostanakis> gpg:               импортировано: 1  (RSA: 1)
<Desniza> как отключить компиз правильно ? )))
<Kostanakis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kostanakis, Failed!
<only_you> Kostanakis: sudo apt-get update
<only_you> sudo apt-get install qutim
<Kostanakis> сделал - W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/qutim/qutim/ubuntu/dists/katya/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Kostanakis> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/qutim/qutim/ubuntu/dists/katya/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<medved_> Подскажите, кто сталкивался. Не получается настроить сеть в Ubuntu 11.04. Ставил через wubi из под Win7, на отдельный жесткий диск. Сеть обыкновенная локалка с DHCP, пробывал менять на мануал - значек соединения появляеться, сети нет.
<Kostanakis> вроде пошло...
<victor0000> Kostanakis: нету дома сервер
<victor0000> medved_ifconfig
<victor0000> !paste | medved_
<ubuntuhelp> medved_: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<medved_> Подскажите, кто сталкивался. Не получается настроить сеть в Ubuntu 11.04.
<medved_> Ставил через wubi из под Win7, на отдельный жесткий диск.
<medved_> Сеть обыкновенная локалка с DHCP
<medved_> пробывал менять на мануал - значек соединения появляеться, сети нет.
<victor0000> medved_: терминал нужно писать как Пушкин
<Desniza> не получется настроить сеть почему ?
<Desniza> нет дров
<Desniza> не видить DHCP
<Desniza> не поднят DHCP или ...
<Desniza> какая убунта
<medved_> 11ю04
<Desniza> может дрова на сетевуху не нашло
<Desniza> смотри в логах
<Desniza> /var/logs/
<medved_> какой файл в логах?
<medved_> В виртуальной все крутиться
<Desniza> не понял
<Desniza> ты сейчас говоришь про виртуалку
<Kostanakis> как добавить кодировки в Банши, чтоб теги все воспринимал?
<medved_> VМvare
<Avanege> Народ , есть ли возможность настроить нормальную передачу кодировки в клиентах мнгновенных сообщений???
<Avanege> А то приходят всякие "кракозябры" от некоторых пользователей
<Kostanakis> или что можно поставить вместо Банши или Амарока?
<Kostanakis> а Пунтоыцшесрук под Linux существует?
<Kostanakis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kostanakis, Понг понг понг...
<UNIm95> Kostanakis что такое  Пунтоыцшесрук?
<Kostanakis> !как заработать миллион долларов ковыряя пальцем в носу банкира
<Kostanakis> Punto Switcher
<Kostanakis> !howtogetmillionbuckskillingthecockroachesindahouse
<Kostanakis> редиско необразованное
<Avanege> Есть тут тот кто давно на убунте сидит?) Опытный
<Kostanakis> я целых два дня) опытный)
<UNIm95> Avanege что надо?
<Avanege> Подскажи как исправить проблему с кодировкой клинта мгновенных сообщений, допустим люди пишут мне в аську а приходят "кракозябры"
<Avanege> Юзаю Pidgin
<only_you> Avanege: cp1251
<Avanege> Где это натроить? Знаю что это кодировка идентична виндовой но как её вщить в клиент не знаю, подскажи
<only_you> в настройках твоей учетной записи
<UNIm95> Avanege: учётные записи->клик на нужную запись
<UNIm95> Avanege: вкладка дополнительно
<Avanege> Кодировки
<UNIm95> Avanege: кодировка. profit
<Avanege> Заметил спасибо,
<UNIm95> cp-1251
<Kostanakis> как научить Banshee нормально читать теги? чтобы вместо Ïåñîê было Песок, например
<C500> какая кодировка изначально вшита в Ubuntu ?
<C500> UTF ?
<Avanege> ????? ?????? ???????? (Произошла ошибка при получении этого сообщения. Либо у вас и 484397121 выбраны разные кодировки, либо клиент 484397121 содержит ошибки.)
<UNIm95> Kostanakis прога для перекодирования тегов в utf8 есть в репозитарии
<only_you> Kostanakis: easytag
<Avanege> вошет нужно windows-1251
<Avanege> ??
<C500> da
<UNIm95> Avanege ТОЛЬКО cp-1251
<C500> пусть windows-1251 пишет
<XuMuK> UNIm95, у меня windows-1251
<Avanege> Так он вообще не принемает сообщения
<UNIm95> C500: да умолчательно utf-8
<C500> я сидел в свое время на пингвинусе)
<kukman> можно подружить mc с автомонтированием? ( gvfs )
<C500> кто то ответит на вопрос
<C500> [22:14:49] <C500> какая кодировка изначально вшита в Ubuntu ?
<Kostanakis> а с терминала можно запросить эту прогу с репа?
<UNIm95> (22:16:25) C500: [22:14:49] <C500> какая кодировка изначально вшита в Ubuntu ? (22:16:06) UNIm95: C500: да умолчательно utf-8
<only_you> Kostanakis: ну если она уже біла установлена)
<UNIm95> XuMuK хз но в мане который был про настройку аськи было cp-1251
<XuMuK> Kostanakis, прежде чем такие вопросы тут задавать всегда пробуй sudo apt-get install app_you_want
<UNIm95> Kostanakis ubuntu-software-center и кнопка поиск ни как?
<Kostanakis> вызвал, sudo apt-get install easytag
<XuMuK> UNIm95, ну впринципе ето одно и тоже
<Kostanakis> благодарю за понимание
<UNIm95> XuMuK да одно и тоже. ну пофиг если заработало
<Kostanakis> я же только учусь
<XuMuK> Kostanakis, литовец чтоль?)
<hookah> похоже по нику, ага ))
<hookah> ку ))
<XuMuK> ку
<Kostanakis> обижаешь, русский)
<victor0000> Kostanakis похоже калкулятор?))
<XuMuK> чем ет я тя обидел то?
<Kostanakis> Костя просто)
<Kostanakis> что там про калькулятор?
<victor0000> Kostanakis: давно и обратно)))
<Kostanakis> моя твоя не понимай)
<hookah> блин постаил какую-то прогу которая мониторит температуру проца полгода назад и не могу найти О_о
<hookah> XuMuK: не помнишь случайно?
<UNIm95> hookah: lm-sensors?
<UNIm95> hookah: +апплет sensored?
<hookah> наверное нет, надо ставить
<hookah> фиг знает ноут как сдох я эту систему не включал полгода
<hookah> уже ничо не помню
<XuMuK> hookah, либо sensors либо lm-sensors
<hookah> вроде написано установлено а запустить не могу О_о
<hookah> ппц наверное я просто не в состоянии уже... у мамы ДР седня, моск уже спит )))
<victor0000> hookah 11.04?
<hookah> да
<hookah> жээ
<hookah> нет
<hookah> 10.04
<hookah> блин забыл что последняя вышла ноута же не было уже кучу времени, первый раз запустил
<victor0000> hookah там антилинукс нужно разрешено иконки ппц))
<hookah> 11.04 я еще не видел даже. только на картинках. хотя хотел поставить. стоит?
<victor0000> а 10.04 ))
<C500> hookah на свой страх и риск)
<hookah> C500: да вот страшно уже ))
<C500> :)
<C500> hookah для сервера не желательно.
<Desniza> 11.4 поставил на нетбук
<Desniza> тормозит
<C500> но если повозится ручками гуд
<hookah> ну мне для старого ноута
<C500> Desniza на нетбуке....
<C500> + проц смотря какой))
<hookah> ладно ушел отмечать ))) всем спс за внимание )
<C500> аа
<Desniza> что там такое можно допилить чтобы не тормозило ?
<C500> для старова непойдет
<KyuuBe> подскажите. Есть значит примонтированные по nfs диски, которые засыпают через 20 минут
<C500> apt-get install gnome-desktop
<C500> apt-get purge unity
<KyuuBe> Дак вот, когда я открываю домашнюю папку на компьютере, на котором они смонтированы, она не открывается до тех пор пока они не проснутся
<Desniza> ща попробую )))
<C500> вот этим дверь запили
<C500> :))
<KyuuBe> куда копать?
<Desniza> о - а как ты расшарил NFS ? ))))
<Desniza> у меня тока самбу и в никакую другое )))
<KyuuBe> по первой ссылке в гугле мануал годный
<solvex> ты хочешь залезть внутрь пока они спят? ах ты грязный извращенец ^_^
<KyuuBe> нет
<C500> KyuuBe только с включенной сетевухой
<KyuuBe> я открываю локальный диск, но меня не пускает пока те что по нфс не проснутся
<Desniza> ну так нужно установить чтобы они не спали
<KyuuBe> а они в mnt вообще смонтированы
<snwbrdr> народ привет
<Desniza> или просыпались по обращению по сети
<snwbrdr> с gsm кто нибудь возился ?
<C500> поставь скриптом чекер и ждми сигнала)
<C500> чекер ip
<C500> :)
<KyuuBe> мне интересно какого лешего они вообще просыпаютя, когда я открываю локальный диск, а не их
<Desniza> мой линукс живет своей жизнью - показывает мне рабочий стол а поднизом какие-то картинки крутит - увидеть которые можно только  залив кусочек экрана каким-то цветом, причем цвет после каждой перезагрузки разный ...
<Desniza> так наверное линукс опрашивает стейты устройств
<kostya> как себе рутовые права проставить по умолчанию?
<artus> зачем ?
<kostya> чтоб постоянно не вызывать консолю и не вводить пасс
<artus> поставь венду
<kostya> и быстрее угробить ось ))
<kostya> нафиг форточки, тут веселее
<Sergey_IT> kostya, поставь DOS
<kostya> в ДОСе нет браузера, ИМ и ирки
<kostya> и МП
<Sergey_IT> kostya, а если поискать, или самому написать
<kostya> на ассемблере?
<Aceler> kostya: как это нет? А чем arachne плох?
<Aceler> Точнее, чем он не браузер
<solvex> чем telnet не браузер?
<kostya> черт, воистину
<Sergey_IT> kostya, там и других языков программирования хватает
<kostya> однако...фрядос - последняя версия в 2005г
<kostya> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> kostya, решайся! )
<kostya> не уговорили, буду под ЛМ сидеть!
<Antiban> Всем привет
<Antiban> Всем привет
<UserOk> ку
<kostya> здрав будь
<Antiban> как просмотреть все каталоги на сервере
<UserOk> и как ьы глушь )
<Kostanakis> щто то я не под тем ником зашел...непорядок-с
<xTuMoHx> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> xTuMoHx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xTuMoHx> BCEM IIPuBET
<artus> @kick xTuMoHx топай правила читать
<snwbrdr> !sms
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sms'
<snwbrdr> !gsm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gsm'
<snwbrdr> !usb gsm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='usb gsm'
<artus> @voice snwbrdr
<UserOk> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<artus> snwbrdr, в приват флудить боту
<UserOk> )
<Antiban> Ладно вопрос посложнее. как через stunnel организовать обход сквида
<snwbrdr> thx
<UserOk> что за вопрос с юби джсм?
<artus> астериск небось
<snwbrdr> да хочу подобрать девайс для того что бы sms уведомления слать
<snwbrdr> для мониторинга
<artus> миником тебе в помощ) и ман по AT командам )
<XuMuK> artus, ку)
<XuMuK> чо, троллей подкармливаешь?)
<artus> XuMuK, дароф рецидивист)
<artus> не, растреливаю)
<SA4ok> Через  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" русифицировал консоль (русский текст отображается нормально, а не квадратиками). но после перезагрузки каждый раз нужно перенастраивать, ибо настройки сбиваются. как их сохранить?
<snwbrdr> artus: не было опыта ? не могу понять что лучше взять для этого
<artus> snwbrdr, пофигу что ) на самом деле )
<artus> snwbrdr, твоя задача чтоб система видела трубу ) хоть по синезубу, хоть по шнурку)
<SA4ok> в 11.04 консоль русифицирована из коробки, но не хочу пока обновляться
<artus> а потом просто на порт отправляеш запросы
<snwbrdr> artus: usb gsm\3g пойдут ?
<artus> угу
<artus> snwbrdr, у меня он e1550 звонят ) и смсят )
<snwbrdr> хуевэй ? :)
<XuMuK> да не, неплохой)
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> угу
<snwbrdr> он в 10.04 нормально распознается ?
<artus> он везде распознается нормально )
<snwbrdr> хочу чтоб мониторинг фигачил смс в случего
<artus> если только вырубить у него вирт привод )
<artus> да воозми какую нить копеечную трубу с шнурком, дешеввле выйдет
<snwbrdr> ну в целом модем можн о в пределах 700 купить
<xTuMoHx> Привет всем
<XuMuK> ку
<xTuMoHx> Народ у меня глючит курсор, он то исчезает то нет - что такое?
<C500> drova na mishky
<C500> i video
<xTuMoHx> да не
<XuMuK> xTuMoHx, ето называецо мигание)...
<C500> ili prosto eto 4erviak sidit :D
<C500> ili zalipshaia knopka F5
<C500> :)
<artus> @kick C500 транслит запрещен
<C500> Эээ
<artus> *cч
<C500> artus не льзя же так пугать то)
<xTuMoHx> вот когда выделяю обьекты на робочем столе, он исчезает и появляется область выделение, но иногда он просто если не двигать он исчезает
<C500> я не знаю тогда
<artus> C500, автореджоин выруби, атов следуйщий раз бан выпишу
<xTuMoHx> @kick artus самый умный
<XuMuK> гагагагагагаааааааааа
<xTuMoHx> ай пля
<artus> @kban xTuMoHx 86400 проветрись
<C500> у меня вопрос. При простое системы минут 5. Вылетает экран с вводом пароля. как сделать простой длиннее
<XuMuK> artus, аж до слёз)...
<artus> XuMuK, да не говори )
<C500> artus это не авто реджоин :D это ручки все)))
<artus> C500, ты хочеш поспорить ?
<C500> омг
<C500> такой лол :°)
<snwbrdr> artus: ну так а теоретически любой gsm аппарат можно использовать для отправки смс или все же нет ? :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ку)
<[Raiden]> ку
<artus> snwbrdr, угу, и даже практически)
<C500> мда не знают элементарного...
<snwbrdr> я пытался прикрутить яблоко 4 что то не получилось :)
<C500> artus Мамке привет
<C500> :D
<artus> O_o
<snwbrdr> artus: ZTE MF112 Huawei e150 Huawei e171 подцепятся эти модемы не в кусре ?
<artus> должны вроде
<snwbrdr> е1550 просто счас сложно найти
<artus> я ж говорю, тебе подойдет любая старая труба с шнурком которая определится в системе и будет висеть на /dev/*
<snwbrdr> да я все старые телефоны перековырял ниче нет :)
<snwbrdr> все такое старое что не работает
<snwbrdr> =)
<vdrandom> а композитинг в третьегноме и впрямь неожиданно шустрый О_о
<[Raiden]> Ну
<[Raiden]> не шустрее компиза
<[Raiden]> хотя да, думалось всё  будет хуже
<vdrandom> у меня компиз хуже себя показывал
<vdrandom> хотя, может, это ему в хфсе не нравилось :)
<[Raiden]> а какая видеокарта?
<vdrandom> GTS450
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть
<vdrandom> нет, всё-таки некоторые толковые идеи в этой гномощели есть
<vdrandom> например, таскбар - с глаз долой
<[Raiden]> мне тоже понравилось. Только иногда открыто штук 5 терминадов, штук 7 окон фф
<[Raiden]> как раз потому что нет таскбара
<vdrandom> в смысле?
<[Raiden]> всмысле не видно что уже запущено
<Cat1> =) таскбар и в юнити долой (судьба видно его такая)
<vdrandom> он не нужен
<vdrandom> нужны удобные хоткеи для управления окнами
<vdrandom> [Raiden], а ты что, забываешь, что уже открыт фф и терминал?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], а тут где-нибудь dpi выставить можно?
<vdrandom> а то дюже шрифты мелкие ._.
<[Raiden]> сам погугли. Я сча занят
<vdrandom> Вот дрянь... какой-то scaling-factor вместо нормального привычного значения dpi
<[Raiden]> xdpyinfo|grep resol
<[Raiden]> это текущее
<[Raiden]> как сменить сча вспомню
<vdrandom> не
<vdrandom> на уровне иксов у меня уже и так выставлено какое надо
<vdrandom> просто gnome 3 рендерит шрифты, будто у меня выставлено 96
<vdrandom> text-scaling-factor=1.04 делает шрифты более похожими на dpi 100
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<vdrandom> а точки, про которые я говорил, действительно не видны в третьегноме
<vdrandom> они появляются, если запускать GTK3-приложения вне гнома
<[Raiden]> )
<Cat1> вот к чему я успел привыкнуть на unity так это альт+таб выбрал нужное окошко, ктрл+альт+шифт и стрелкой перекинул его на другой стол, отпустил шифт - вернулся на предыдущий! Закрыть - свернуть - удобно.Ну разве не чудо ))) а как дела с управлением клавой в третÑ
<[Raiden]> grv gj pfujkjdre b jghfdkztim jryj yf lheujq cnjk
<[Raiden]> пкм по заголовку и оправляешь окно на другой стол
<[Raiden]> зачем ходить тудасюда
<[Raiden]> ещё Экспо есть
<Cat1> короче понятно, там значит тоже неплохо с этим делом ))
<vdrandom> вот интересно
<vdrandom> у меня одного иногда приходят в вичат кракозябры от пользователя, которые все остальные понимают?
<vdrandom> сейчас вот от Cat1 пришло что-то нечитаемое
<Aceler> vdrandom: если строка не входит в ограничение IRC, то последний символ может обрезать, строка перестанет быть валидной UTF строкой
<Lex_Sh> это потому что
<Lex_Sh> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<vdrandom> лол
<Lex_Sh> у меня в квирке тупо обрезплось на второй строке
<vdrandom> так у кого кривой клиент-то в итоге? у меня что ли?
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> хз
<vdrandom> даж обидно как-то, лол
<Cat1> у меня наверно, ты победил
<Lex_Sh> это вроде пиджин так отправляет
<Cat1> у меня пиджин
<vdrandom> а другие клиенты автоматически корректируют?
<Aceler> Кривой клиент тот, кто криво отправляет, и неправильно режет сообщения
<vdrandom> ок
<Lex_Sh> )
<Cat1> как всегда, появился кот - пенделя не дали уже повезло
<Lex_Sh> ))
<Lex_Sh> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0602/h_1306962984_44da9e51fd.jpeg как-то так...
<Cat1> нужно посчитать - ровно ли там 255 символов =)
<Aceler> Cat1: очевидно, нет, в UTF-8 переменная длина символов
<Aceler> А вот то, что строка обрезалась и последний символ превратился в вопросительный знак — говорит о том, что у клиента проблемы с отправкой
<Aceler> И что он считает не байты, а символы.
<vdrandom> действительно, плохой, негодный клиент
<Cat1> фууу
<vdrandom> какое-то невыразительное ffuuuu~
<vdrandom> :)
<Cat1> не хочется другой ставить, пингвин единый хотелось бы с аськой
<vdrandom> можно подключить аськотранспорт к джабберу и пользоваться bitlbee ;)
<vdrandom> тогда у тебя будет не irc в клиенте асечки
<vdrandom> а асечка в irc клиенте :)
<Lex_Sh> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<vdrandom> я ещё и msn использую ;)
<Cat1> Ну ладно, налетели )) исправлюсь . Со временем можно и финскую мойку поставить.
<vdrandom> кого? О_о
<Vasja> Всем привет!
<Lex_Sh> ага...утро доброе
<Lex_Sh> или не очень
<Lex_Sh> или не утро
<Vasja> хочу FreeBSD на флешку поставить там образ для флешки в формате img чем его на флешку загнать в среде маздая однобитного? я пробовал нортом гостом говорит что образ не того формата
<Lex_Sh> однобитного?
<Cat1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nBNwcMtxFs блииин какое забытое ретро попалось по радио
<vdrandom> Vasja пока не научишься расставлять запятые я тебе не буду ничего объяснять
<Cat1> это не флуд, судя по названию - чегото про фряху в песенке есть
<Lex_Sh> ultraiso уже не завает .img чтоле?
<Lex_Sh> хавает*
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> давненько такого не слышал
<Vasja> в ултра исо ima
<Lex_Sh> хм
<Lex_Sh> много весит?
<Lex_Sh> образ этот
<Vasja> щя гляну
<Vasja> 914м
<Vasja> FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-386-memstick.img
<Lex_Sh> http://ftp6.ru.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-amd64/8.2/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img типа такого чтоле?
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> не, гиг я качать буду минут 20-25
<Vasja> ну да оно самое
<[Raiden]> это iso
<Lex_Sh> а то как раз в веника щас сижу
<Lex_Sh> img должно читать
<Lex_Sh> просто выберешь в меню самозагрузка -> записать образ жёсткого диска
<Vasja> так чем его на флешку записать?
<Lex_Sh> и оно запишется как самый обычный usb-hdd
<Lex_Sh> под веником для таких целей лучше ultraiso врядли что найдёшь
<[Raiden]> есть кто-нить с 11.04 у кого при выходе из квирка он не валится?
<Lex_Sh> )))
<vdrandom> кто не валится?
<[Raiden]> квирк
<Lex_Sh> кеды?)
<[Raiden]> только квирк падает
<[Raiden]> в гноме
<Lex_Sh> Vasja: короче минут через 15 тока смогу проверить, пишется твой образ или нет...
<Vasja> нету у меня там пункта записать образ жёсткого диска есть пункт записать образ дискетки и там только выбор формата ima http://i.piccy.info/i5/91/75/1577591/snapshot_800.jpg
<Lex_Sh> очевидно, древняя версия программы
<Vasja> щя поновее найду)
<Lex_Sh> какая у тебя?
<[Raiden]> ты открой имидж через меню файл
<[Raiden]> у тебя не открыто ничего
<vdrandom> Vasja, ты принципиально не расставляешь знаки препинания?
<Vasja> у меня 8ю2 уже качаю последнюю 9-ю
<Vasja> vdrandom: чё ты до меня домахался?
<vdrandom> я не домахался мне просто любопытно почему ты запятые не ставишь что нельзя спросить уже что ли?
<Vasja> ок буду ставить ( не ставлю по тому что лень)
<Sergey_IT> а лишние пробелы не лень?
<vdrandom> лол
<Vasja> ))
<[Raiden]> кркст сстр тлнт
<Lex_Sh> Vasja: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0602/h_1306965399_5cac03ee7c.jpeg как то так
<[Raiden]> опечатался немного )
<Vasja> ок. сейчас попробую
<Lex_Sh> о, надо их загрузчик поставить
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а у бучного SATA разъемы такие же, как у обычного? Или нет?
<Lex_Sh> такие же
<vdrandom> да
<admin-skif-biz> то есть в тесктоп вставить и все? Надо инфу перекачать, а способов мало
<admin-skif-biz> собрал тут дачный вариант на неттопе DEPO
<admin-skif-biz> штука хорошая, но Нвидия греется нереально ((
<Lex_Sh> там тот же сата интерфейс и питание
<Lex_Sh> admin-skif-biz: http://retera.ru/plugins/content/multithumb/images/1.stories.reviews.internal.samsung.R480.R480_33.jpg вот такой
<Lex_Sh> http://ntbk.ru/images/hdd_sata_2,5.jpg точнее
<Lex_Sh> даже как то одно время была мысль снять оптический привод и поставить ssd...
<Lex_Sh> ыы
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. пластмасовая хрень другая.. беспокоит, что упрется
<jham> Lex_Sh: а зачем ещё оптический привод нужен? )
<Lex_Sh> Vasja: не открылось :D
<Lex_Sh> интересно девки пляшут....
<Vasja> ё-ма-ё ну должен же быть способ как этот образ закатать на флешку..
<Vasja> пишет неизвестный формат образа..
<Vasja> ультра исо ф топку..
<Lex_Sh> Vasja: http://citylan.dl.sourceforge.net/project/unetbootin/UNetbootin/549/unetbootin-win-549.exe
<Vasja> я этим уже пробовал ни чё не получилось
<admin-skif-biz> классно воткнулся.. спасибо, мужкии ))
<Lex_Sh> Vasja: хз, пошло дело
<admin-skif-biz> Хуявейский USBмодем интересная штука. В десктопе нетворкменегером подхватился сразу, а в неттопе только если пинать MobilePartner
<[Raiden]> Vasja: способ конечно есть dd if=имидж of=/dev/флэшка
<Vasja> это в среде пингвина
<[Raiden]> ну грузани пингвина. Если лень читать как в виндвосе это делать.
<Lex_Sh> как запишется скажу)
<Vasja> нету я б неспрашивал
<Lex_Sh> флешка тормозная
<Lex_Sh> но чтото пишет активно на неё
<Lex_Sh> то, что по последней ссылке
<Vasja> у меня тоже пытается писать этой прогой на флешку
<Lex_Sh> записалось
<Lex_Sh> щас проверим
<Vasja> пока типа 0% но флешка блынькает)
<Vasja> я на перезагрузку)
<tremor> есть кто живой?
<tremor> )
<Sergey_IT> нет
<tremor> )
<tremor> ты не знаешь как отключить масштабирование экрана?
<Lex_S> [02:21:21] <Lex_S> вроде грузится
<Lex_S> [02:21:37] <Lex_S> ток потом просит вытащить диски или другие медиа-устройства
<Lex_S> не на тот канал написал)
<yeshkin> всем доброй ночи
<Lex_S> dd есть и под windows
<yeshkin> есть проблемка с доступом к папке /home/user/
<yeshkin> через cd не могу зайти дальше хома. ошибки не возвращает. в чем проблема?
<Lex_S> chown -R username от рута
<Lex_S> видимо от рута там полазить успел
<tremor> лкс
<tremor> лекс
<Lex_S> а
<tremor> ты не знаешь как масштабирование экрана отключить?
<Lex_S> нет
<tremor> (
<Lex_S> если бы знал и бы и с первого раза ответил
<Cat1> в компизе судя по всему
<yeshkin> chawn  возвращает пропущеный операнд после username
<Lex_S> естессна
<tremor> а где компиз?)
<yeshkin> chown*
<Lex_S> chown -R yeshkin /home/yeshkin/
<Cat1> компиз в убунте
<Lex_S> username замени на своё имя в системе
<vdrandom> yeshkin, не создавай файлы и каталоги в хоумдире от sudo, если не знаешь, что это такое.
<tremor> ну я понял, я имел ввиду где его настройки
<Cat1> ccsm
<yeshkin> chown: зміна власника `/home/yeshkin/.gvfs': Function not implemented
<Lex_S> О_о
<Vasja> ни чё не получилось сначала минуту точки рисовало потом таки начало грузится отом написало ВТS халтет и всё
<yeshkin> vdrandom, в home кроме /yeshkin/ пусто
<Cat1> tremor: нашел?
<vdrandom> хоумдир - это не /home, а /home/username
<tremor> ага
<Cat1> ну вот , там в специальных возможностях разные масштабирования
<yeshkin> vdrandom, ясно. сейчас до них добраться смогу?
<vdrandom> до чего?
<yeshkin> до /home/yeshkin/
<vdrandom> а почему не сможешь-то?
<yeshkin> вышеуказанная команда не помогает
<tremor> мне просто надо чтобы если я запуская приложение, а в нем стоит разрешение 1024х786, оно не растягивалось на весь экран
<vdrandom> с чего ты взял?
<yeshkin> возвращает ошибку
<yeshkin> chown: зміна власника `/home/yeshkin/.gvfs': Function not implemented
<vdrandom> да, я понял
<vdrandom> тебе к чему доступ нужен был?
<Lex_S> ты от рута пускаешь команду?
<Lex_S> всмысле с sudo?
<yeshkin> нет, сейчас так попробую
<Lex_S> ээ
<tremor> Cat1, я думаю этого не найти в компизе, компиз кажется за что-то другое отвечает)
<Cat1> tremor:  ну таких тонкостей я не проходил, сорри
<yeshkin> нет доступа. Permission denied
<Lex_S> от sudo???
<Lex_S> жара
<tremor> Cat1: ясно, ну всё равно спасибо)
<yeshkin> на sudo chown -R yeshkin /home/yeshkin/
<Cat1> а я че, а я ниче
<yeshkin> chown: не вдається отримати доступ до `/home/yeshkin/.gvfs': Permission denied
<vdrandom> yeshkin, ls -l /home/yeshkin/.gvfs
<Lex_S> копать в сторону пакета gvfs
<yeshkin> vdrandom, возвращает 0
<vdrandom> только 0 и всё?
<vdrandom> он строку должен выводить
<yeshkin> загалом 0
<yeshkin> вот тебе строка
<yeshkin> загалом - это "всего"
<vdrandom> это каталог, видимо
<vdrandom> yeshkin, ls -l /home/yeshkin | grep .gvfs
<yeshkin> не возвращает ничего, даже из-под sudo. может, пробел перед .gvfs лишний?
<Lex_S> а если ls -la?
<vdrandom> ох
<vdrandom> да, привык, что у меня алиас :)
<yeshkin> dr-x------  2 yeshkin yeshkin        0 2011-06-01 20:09 .gvfs
<yeshkin> то искал?
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> у тебя нед разрешения на запись
<vdrandom> chmod +w /home/yeshkin/.gvfs
<yeshkin> не вернуло ничего. прости, недавно юзаю ось. что дальше? сиди и sudo chown -R yeshkin /home/yeshkin/ как и раньше
<Lex_S> если не пернло ничего значит праа выставились
<Lex_S> права
<Lex_S> вернуло
<Lex_S> блин по клавишам уже не попадаю
<yeshkin> что дальше?
<vdrandom> yeshkin, ты уже выполнил рекурсивную смену владельца
<Lex_S> дальше - броди по своему хоум каталогу
<yeshkin> cd /home/yeshkin/ не работает
<vdrandom> нет тут телепатов
<vdrandom> результат команды какой? выхлоп?
<yeshkin> yeshkin@yeshkin-P4VM800:~$ cd /home/yeshkin
<yeshkin> yeshkin@yeshkin-P4VM800:~$ cd/home/yeshkin/
<yeshkin> bash: cd/home/yeshkin/: No such file or directory
<vdrandom> ты уже там во-первых
<vdrandom> во-вторых, между командой и путём надо ставить пробел
<vdrandom> ~ означает $HOME
<vdrandom> для твоего пользователя это /home/yeshkin
<vdrandom> pwd
<vdrandom> выполни команду :)
<yeshkin> vdrandom, спасибо огромное )) выручили. доброй ночи
<vdrandom> yeshkin, кстати, ~ можно использовать как синоним /home/yeshkin
<yeshkin> vdrandom, буду знать... еще вопрос - как сменить чмод на запись к /opt ?
<yeshkin> chmod +w /opt
<yeshkin> ?
<vdrandom> sudo
<vdrandom> зачем тебе?
<yeshkin> инсталю lampp
<vdrandom> apt-get install не устраивает?
<yeshkin> нет, там свои заковырки... http://ubuntolog.ru/bystroe-razvertyvanie-polnocennogo-veb-servera.html
<[Raiden]> в репах есть ламп...
<yeshkin> не могу установить... permission denied на mkdir
<yeshkin> траф не резиновый..
<Vasja> ура!! получилось!! записал образ прожкой USB Image Tool 1.57 только я думал это Live USB а там обычный инстал и флешку в какую-то неизвестную файловую систему сделало
<[Raiden]> моЖет тебе сделать sudo -si и поставить всё от рута , что ты там ставишь
<[Raiden]> вместо изменений прав на /opt
<vdrandom> Vasja, там фряха :)
<vdrandom> командная строка и инсталлер, да
<Vasja> ye bycnfk d ntrcnjdjv ht;bvt
<Vasja> тфу!
<Vasja> то есть: ну инстал в текстовом режиме
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> а ты ждал, что фряха будет с гномом, свистелками и перделками сразу?
<Vasja> ну да (торжественно раскатывая губу)
<vdrandom> проснись, это серверная ось, мало приспособленная под десктоп, а в базовой её поставке в ней нет и не должно быть всего этого
<vdrandom> возьми pcbsd
<vdrandom> но зачем тебе на десктопе фряха - большой вопрос ещё :)
<Vasja> ну я так пощупать только хотел только так чуть чуть за сиську подержатся)
<vdrandom> ставь, щупай :)
<vdrandom> дело полезное
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-02
<Vasja> не я дебиан поставлю но потом щас некуда ставить все винты хламом завалены(
<vdrandom> debian в своей базовой поставке тоже не очень под десктоп заточен
<Vasja> я еще минт 11 ставил ни чё так)
<vdrandom> минт как раз заточен под десктоп
<Vasja> ну там кодеки были на видео, что мне сходу понравилось а в убунте небыло
<vdrandom> дебиан в базовой комплектации не слишком превосходит фряху по свистелкам :)
<[Raiden]> убунта более чистая в плане патентов, но большинство кодеков в репозиториях есть
<Vasja> я так ломак обычный ни чё ставить не умею только саму линуху умею ставить а проги не умею(особенно если они в исходных кодах)
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras часто достаточно
<[Raiden]> а ваще минт из коробки поприятней
<Vasja> хз я лайф сд юзал установил на флешку с помощьу проги Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.1
<[Raiden]> и выходит позже, что для конечного юзера обычно оборачивается уменьшенным шансом на геморой :)
<Vasja> тут мне насоветовали поюзать Ubuntu Junior 10.04 home(neon) кто-то пробовал?
<vdrandom> какая-то левая сборка
<vdrandom> я бы не советовал
<Vasja> а что можно поставить на XP чтоб тот видел файловые системы ext3? ext4?
<[Raiden]> для экст4 1 программа была...
<[Raiden]> сча
<Lex_Sh> ext2explore
<Lex_Sh> но работает тупо
<Lex_Sh> файл сначала надо скопировать с раздела на виндовый и потом тока уже смотреть
<Lex_Sh> зато с ext4 норм работает
<[Raiden]> да оно
<[Raiden]> с экст3 больше вариантов
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Vasja> я когда-то очень давно какие-то плагины на Total Comander ставил оно видело файловую систему линухи
<[Raiden]> сами нагуглите
<Lex_Sh> под тотал толи ext2 толи 3
<Lex_Sh> вод веником никто этим просто не занимается
<Lex_Sh> под*
<[Raiden]> вася! Используй винду! Её архитектура ужасна и вирусы есть, но линукс не менее ужасен.
<[Raiden]> и не нужен в общем-то
<[Raiden]> только тссс :)
<vdrandom> поздно
<vdrandom> ты уже навлёк на себя гнев Марка!
<vdrandom> печалька. :( vim тормозит в tmux.
<vdrandom> никто не сталкивался?
<Vasja> наверно уже дикий баян, но всё же может кто-то не видел http://2admina.net/page/osteregajtes-poddelek-vneshnij-usb-vinchester-iz-kitaja#cut в низ мотаем)
<[Raiden]> баян )
<vdrandom> и очень древний
<vdrandom> где-то ещё флешка подобная была
<Vasja> блин не могу врубится под какую файловую систему оно мне флешку отформатило..
<vdrandom> вероятно, под фряшную?
<vdrandom> UFS вроде называется
<Vasja> сначало отрубило 24 метра и второй раздел всё остальное http://i.piccy.info/i5/52/77/1577752/777_800.jpg
<vdrandom> и что?
<Vasja> причём последний акронис не может распознать файловую систему пишет что не занятое
<Vasja> не ну просо интересно что за файловая система
<vdrandom> загрузись с флеши и проверь с помощью fdisk
<vdrandom> делов-то
<vdrandom> или даже mount :)
<vdrandom> он опции же должен по идее показать
<[Raiden]> акронисы вроде даже экст4 не научились ещё
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> а фряшные вообще когда-то умели?
<[Raiden]> а фря штука более экзотичная
<vdrandom> кстати
<Vasja> EASEUS Partition Master 8.0.1 Home Edition мне тоже дулю с маком показала
<vdrandom> у фряхи ведь своя таблица разделов, не?
<vdrandom> логично
<[Raiden]> под винду есть paragon hard disk manager 2011 понимающий экст4
<[Raiden]> насчет уфс - незнаю
<Vasja> вроде когда я какую-то 6 или 7 пробовал ставить там предлогало в свою собтвенную файловую и заформатить причём весь диск и без всяких там свапов
<vdrandom> фряшный слайс можно рядом с линуксовыми или виндовыми разделами поселить? :)
<vdrandom> что пробовал ставить?
<Vasja> ну фряху
<vdrandom> умолчательная разметка как правило не годится
<vdrandom> ни в какой оси :)
<vdrandom> каноникалу, например, давно пора научиться по умолчанию на отдельный раздел /home ставить
<Vasja> та там такой инстал в текстовом режиме что ну его.. тип такого как в слакваре а какой удобный разбивщик дисков..
<vdrandom> cfdisk же там
<vdrandom> вроде
<Vasja> хз я не помню уже
<Vasja> а можно убунту прямо в раздел fat32 воткнуть? ну там данные у меня и немного свободного места гигов 5
<vdrandom> для некоторых файлов и каталогов требуется поддержка распределения прав на доступ
<vdrandom> fat32 это не поддерживает
<Lex_Sh> Vasja: что за издевательство над операционками?
<vdrandom> человеку хочется что-нибудь сломать
<vdrandom> зачем ему мешать? :)
<Vasja> всё вопрос снят
<Lex_Sh> если так необходима файлопомойка, нормально(более или менее) как в никсах так и вениках - юзай под файлы ntfs
<Lex_Sh> а системы на своих родных фс
<vdrandom> Никто не в курсе, как заставить screen дружить с zsh?
<Vasja> а какой прогой мне быстее всего беды на виньте поразмечать
<vdrandom> интересует конкретно настройка промта zsh для работы с shelltitle
<Vasja> раньше был нортон диск доктор под дос
<Vasja> ладно пойду спать покеда всем)
<Lex_Sh> ггг
<Lex_Sh> если он щас нортона прогонит то убьёт всё что осталось от разделов....
<vdrandom>  лол
<skai> смотрю тут дети отаке были?
<The_MEk_> никто не знает как вылечить ekiga от зависаний
<The_MEk_> ?
<skai> о
<skai> и партед версии 3 выпустят
<skai> этот год - год великой цифры 3
<The_MEk> никто не знает как вылечить ekiga от зависаний
<The_MEk> ?
<skai> апт-гет ремов экига?
<The_MEk> а что взамен?
<The_MEk> чтоб звонить было удобно простому юзверю
<The_MEk> линфон как-то не оч удобен
<The_MEk> если с такой логикой, то проще предложить в пещеру уйти
<skai> дык а мобильники отменили?
<The_MEk> ты предлагаешь корпоративную телефонию на мобилках строить?
<The_MEk> вот так взять и всем 100 работникам, кому нужен внутренний телефон взть и купить мобилку с корпоративным номером?
<The_MEk> и платить за это всё сотовому оператору?
<skai> The_MEk: ну по другому никак.в противном случае тебе надо пересилить себя и описать проблему конкретно, а не общими словами.так что проще на мобильниках все сделать.быстрее будет
<The_MEk> ну есть убунта (кубунта) начиная с версии 10.04 и выше (пробовал на всех), ставлю экигу, цепляю к внутреннему asterisk-у, она некоторое время работает, а потом зависает
<The_MEk> хотелось бы остаться на убунте, как-то понравилась она мне, но пробовал open-suse, там всё ок\
<The_MEk> т.е. версия экиги та же, но не зависает
<skai> говорил же.быстрее на мобильниках, чем ты опишешь проблему
<skai> зависает - прога виснет или звук при разговоре?
<skai> версия какая?
<The_MEk> некоторое время не разговариваю, потом пытаюсь позвонить и узнаю что не получается, при попытке положить трубу ничего не происходит, при нажатии на крестик система предлагает убить процесс
<The_MEk> версия 3.2.7
<skai> в момент зависания сделай lsof | grep ekiga
<skai> глянь нет ли какого обращения к харду
<skai> еще запусти ее в консольке и проследи за выхлопом
<skai> может там что
<The_MEk> что за мысль? думаешь винт?
<skai> надо проверить
<skai> не винт а какой нить системный файло
<The_MEk> в консольке ничего толкового в этот момент нет
<The_MEk> пробовал по-всякому пускать, ничего лишнего (похожего на ошибку) не выводит
<skai> ну проверь не пытается ли он за жоский залипнуть
<The_MEk> ок
<The_MEk> думаю через полчасика висанёт
<skai> может она дев видео пытается найти?
<skai> и виснет от невозможности?
<skai> http://bestann.com.ru/comments/softphones/
<skai> вобще экига - это старая проблема
<skai> подбери чето нормальное
<The_MEk> ну а какие есть софтфоны с поддержкой sip-а нормальные&
<The_MEk> ?
<skai> The_MEk: а ссылка уже не по глазам?
<The_MEk> блин туплю, сначала вопрос задал, потом на ссыль ткнул, сори
<kdaniel> Доброго времени суток, господа! Подскажите пожалуйста, имеются ли у вас success story на тему работы убунты в ответственных проектах (wikipedia не в счет :) )
<kdaniel> например, биллинг
<Master-Lie> Ребят! Ни кто не знает, можно ли как нибудь вывести пользователя AD (подключено через Likewise) на экран входа в систему. Там где выбор пользователя.
<Master-Lie> P.s. Ubuntu 10.04.
<skai> и де усе гэнтушнеги?
<Master-Lie> на генту ;d
<skai> конпеляють мыръ?
<skai> когда не надо - тут как тут
<solvex> хм
<solvex> чота мне убунта сжала файлы
<solvex> терь вместо русских имен вопросики :(
<Master-Lie> В смысле? По конкретней...
<solvex> ПКМ на папке - Сжать
<solvex> пакуется
<solvex> вместо русских символов вопросики
<solvex> профит
<solvex> 10,04
<Henoxek> логи канала где-нибудь выкладываются?
<skai> !logs
<solvex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<Henoxek> ok
<Henoxek> слышали свежую новость про rms? http://mignews.com/news/society/world/010611_100603_09458.html
<The_MEk> Master-Lie: вопрос об АД ещё актуален?
<Master-Lie> The_MEk_: da
<Master-Lie> The_MEk_: вопрос про AD и likewise еще очень как актуален
<Gordio> Добрый день товарищи хакеры и быдло, школота ;Ъ
<Master-Lie> Gordio: зачетное приветствие
<Gordio> Master-Lie, а то. А ты к какой из категорий принадлежишь? ;)
<The_MEk_> Master-Lie: dm какой стоит?
<The_MEk_> gnome?
<Master-Lie> The_MEk_: да
<The_MEk_> Master-Lie: и что именно нужно? чтобы показывал список юзверей, или чтобы запоминал последнего?
<The_MEk_> со-списком я ничего не нарыл
<Master-Lie> The_MEk_: сек. Обяъсню польностью
<skai> @kban --user Gordio 84600 учись корректности и читай правила
<Gordio> Master-Lie, и сначала :P
<The_MEk_> а вот для запоминания последнего входящего просто поставил и настроил kdm
<Gordio> skai, и ты. А то злоупотребление привелегиями - это не хорошо.
<skai> @mode -b *!~ozstr1ker@*
<skai> @kban --user Gordio 84600 учись корректности и читай правила
<Master-Lie> Gordio The_MEk_: Есть машина подключенная к домену и AD через likewise (Ubuntu 10.04). Есть 2 локальный пользователя и множется в базе АД. На компьютере работает человек постоянно под одним и тем же пользователем АД, так что хотелось бы его как то забить на экран входа 
<The_MEk_> юзай кдм
<The_MEk_> быстро и просто
<skai> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.94.25.2*
<Master-Lie> The_MEk_: хм... Много зависимотей за собой тянет?
<The_MEk_> неа
<The_MEk_> машин на убунте в сетке много?
<Master-Lie> The_MEk_: на данный момент 4
<Master-Lie> The_MEk_: gdm я так понимаю удалить надо перед kdm?
<The_MEk_> поставь на любую apt-cacher и на всех настрой в апте проксю через эту машину
<The_MEk_> нет
<The_MEk_> не надо удалять :)
<The_MEk_> они мирно сосуществуют вместе
<Master-Lie> =)
<Master-Lie> apt-cacher говоришь?
<The_MEk_> ага
<Master-Lie> надо будет посмотреть
<The_MEk_> я у себя поставил ненарадуюсь
<The_MEk_> одна машинка обновы скачала с инета, а остальные всё то же самое тянут с прокси
<The_MEk_> только эта прокся именно для репозиториев
<The_MEk_> т.е. на http она не катит :)
<Master-Lie> ну оно и понятно
<Master-Lie> у тебя apt-cacher на отдельном сервере крутится?
<The_MEk_> ну у меня есть файлопомойка, я к ней и прикрутил
<The_MEk_> хотя ему пофиг где крутиться, по идее
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а вот меню выключения, спящего режима и прочего где-нибудь редактировать можно?
<skai> admin-skif-biz: как минимум в сурцах
<xokvictor> кто подскажет как поставить фотошоп на 11.04
<xokvictor> через вайн или через кодегу?
<kstati> нафиг тебе photoshop  в линуксе? гимп используй, или откажись от линь
<skai> о.кстати о вайне.пойду братство стали помучаю
<tremor> привет всем
<tremor> ни кто не знает как сделать чтобы полноэкраные приложенния не растигивало на весь экран
<tremor> вообщем масштабирование, вроде как, отключить
<xokvictor> kstati потому что я работаю в фотошопе
<xokvictor> твой вопрос равносилен - зачем тебе в жигулях аудиосистема
<xokvictor> я работаю в линуксе потому что мне нравится и по специализации удобнее, а в фотошопе я привік віполнять работі второстепенніе
<kstati> xokvictor, вот и работай. в нативной среде. photoshop стоит около пятисот баксов, вынь - две сотни. Если это заработок (как у меня, например) - не парь мозг, работай как полагается. Если шалости - не парь мозг - поставь gimp. Под wine как минимум нет возможности
<kstati> нормально настроить цветопрофили монитора. А если ты не знаешь что это - положи ps на полку
<xokvictor> я же сказал что мне для второстепенных задач - это не заработок
<xokvictor> работать привычнее чем в гимпе
<poncha> echo "savedefault --default=2 --once" | grub --batch && reboot ;-)
<kstati> xokvictor, попробуй gimpshop. там всячески старались интерфейс ps восстановить. функционал схож
<xokvictor> благодарю, сейчас попробую
<kstati> но уж если настаиваешь - ставь через wine. только учти, что будут проблемы с набором текстов. инструменты связанные с текстом под wine бажат. (ещё один баг)
<poncha> xokvictor: kstati: или дуалбут и по кнопочке "фотошоп" пропписать строчку выше )
<kstati> poncha, xokvictor именно так
<kstati> или qemu с нужной осью
<xokvictor> и по кнопочке "фотошоп" пропписать строчку выше ) - не понял
<poncha> echo "savedefault --default=2 --once" | grub --batch && reboot
<kstati> xokvictor, это типо ирония такая - две ос на компе.
<poncha> это значит сказать бут менеджеру (grub - дефолтный менеджер) в ребутнуться во "вторую" ось один раз (а при следующем буте по дефолту пойдет)
<kstati> xokvictor,  кстати, рекомендую ознакомиться с osalt.com
<kstati> это подборочка - попытка выявить Open Source ALTernatives for software
<xokvictor> это еще что?
<xokvictor> а
<xokvictor> ясно :)
<xokvictor> чето гимпшоп нет в репозиториях %)
<poncha> никакой иронии между прочим... дуалбут это вполне нормальный солюшн если тебе надо приложения которые работают только в определенной системе
<poncha> xokvictor: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-gimpshop-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<poncha> и вот еще http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/easiest-way-to-install-gimpshop-411700/
<kstati> poncha, all, поддерживаю. И напоминаю одно из правил freebsd "Если у вас есть программа, которая работает только под одной операционной системой, вам категарически нельзя менять ОС"
<xokvictor> всем спасибо )
<kstati> xokvictor, будь здоров ) надеюсь, что помощь реально была полезной ;)
<skai> kstati: фотожоп стоит 1килоеврик
<kstati> skai, ошибочка. ps дешевле. вот design-pack - да около штуки. хотя может у меня уже скидки пошли (работа в полиграфии более десятка лет).
<kstati> а design-pack - indisign, ps, illustrator, acrobat
<skai> kstati: обычный креатив сьют 30тыр.это 1килоевро
<kstati> skai, именно creative suit. посмотри что внутри
<kstati> *suite. это подборка - пак
<skai> kstati: ну.а отдельный фш ты в магазах не найдешь
<skai> и там тока фотошоп
<kstati> skai, нормально покупается лицензия через тырнет
<skai> ни иллюстратора ни акробата - ничего
<kstati> дай линк. я чё-т недогоню тогда
<kstati> паки на то и были - подборка "комплекта" программ.
<kstati> http://www.adobe.com/products/ смотри
<kstati> в последние несколько лет стали делать три-четыре типа паков. разница по наполнению, ну и цене
<kstati> тот же design premium - ps, ai, idd, dw, flash, catalyst
<XuMuK> ку
<terehov_vn> Здравствуйте, где можно задать вопрос по Ubuntu?
<terehov_vn> Оллоо...
<terehov_vn> Меня видно?
<terehov_vn> Привет
<inkvizitor68sl> видно, видно
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь можно
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<terehov_vn> Спасибо
<terehov_vn> Проблема в 11.04 с RDP
<kstati> terehov_vn, не видно
<terehov_vn> не работает английский язык
<kstati> terehov_vn, о, да. это проблема. а в чём конкретно она проявляется у тебя? ;)
<terehov_vn> Подключаюсь к XP.
<terehov_vn> Клиент любой
<terehov_vn> проблема одинаковая
<kstati> terehov_vn, молодец. рекомендую сформулировать вопрос, потом писать его одним сообщением.
<Kostanakis> всем трям
<terehov_vn> Проблема в следующем. На Ubuntu 11.04 пробую подключиться к Windows XP по RDP. Подключаюсь нормально, но в удаленном сеансе на печатает на английском. В 10.10 такой проблемы небыло. Пробовал Remmina, таже проблема.
<kstati> terehov_vn, на вскидку, если тыкаешь по панели с выбором языка (хр), ты можешь выбрать язык?
<terehov_vn> да
<kstati> а в этом случае желаемый результат достигается?
<terehov_vn> нет
<kstati> таксь. умываю руки - я просто не буду умничать. не знаю ответа
<Kostanakis> Amarok после добавления плейлиста виснет и при убийстве крешит KDE Plasma
<Kostanakis> Какой медиаплеер лучше взять менее ресурсокушающий?
<kstati> Kostanakis, не сочти за издёвку, но мне РЕАЛЬНО нравится mpd
<kstati> я назначил на хот-кеи управление "вперёд-назад, пауза, и т.п." доволен как слон
<kstati> в довесок (тут уже субъективно), можно попробовать что-то типа bashee
<Kostanakis> Банши тоже подвисает
<kstati> попробуй mpd. у него огромный минус - он - демон ;)
<kstati> но плюс - нормально работает на моём компе. возможно и тебе понравится
<Kostanakis> поясни насчет демона пожалуйста
<Henoxek> демон приведет тебя на темную сторону силы
<kstati> демоны в linux - это то же, что и сервисы windows - программа без интерфейса. То есть управлять надо типа mpc play. Грубо говоря mpd (D - daemon) натравливаешь на каталог с музыкой, а mpc (client) - управляет демоном. играет (mpc play), меняет трек (mpc next, prev) и т.п.
<kstati> man mpc, man mpd после установки оных подскажет. затем цепляешь на хоткеи нужные команды
<kstati> есть и версии клиентов под gnome, kde, но, имхо, это лишнее
<KyuuBe> к mpd есть гуевые клиенты
<KyuuBe> sonata и прочее
<kstati> да-да, но я привык к консоли. сразу об этом и говорил
<kstati> закрепить за кнопкой медиа "следующий трек" команду  "mpc next" - и.. как полагается при нажатии на неё будет переход на следующий трек
<kstati> *типа пример
<KyuuBe> а вообще годный плеер foobnix
<Kostanakis> я для начала пытаюсь его найти в системе)
<KyuuBe> гуевый
<KyuuBe> флаки с куями главное играет
<Kostanakis> так. Как убить демона? Святую воду и осиновый кол не предлагать.
<Kostanakis> убить насмерть ever after
<KyuuBe> kill -9 <pid>
<Kostanakis> удалить из системы
<KyuuBe> произнести вслух при нарисованной кровью пингвина пентаграмме и свечах
<Kostanakis> А куриная кровь сойдетъ?
<Kostanakis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kostanakis, Понг.
<poncha> так. не торговаться! сказано кровь пингвина значит кровть пингвина! )
<Kostanakis> *пустил слезу* птичку жалко...
<poncha> так не надо его убивать... =)
<poncha> берешь у него кровь из вены и все
<Kostanakis> Так как сделать uninstall демона
<Kostanakis> И как подключить принтер подключенный к другому компу в сети?
<poncha> это два разных вопроса )
<poncha> демон установлен пакетом? тогда dpkg ...
<Kostanakis> И как написать вирус который сотрет все базы данных ЦРУ?
<poncha> echo "virus here" > virus.c && gcc virus.c && virus ;-)
<Kostanakis> Daemon was succesfully banished.
<freedom> Приветствую юзеров линуксоидов)
<Kostanakis> здравствуй свобода
<Kostanakis> Юзеры линуксойдов...рабовладельцы чтоль?
<freedom> Вопрос: Посоветуйте оптимальный дистрибутив для железки:
<freedom> Pentium III - 700MHz
<freedom> RAM - 256MB
<freedom> HDD - 6Gb
<freedom> CD-ROM
<freedom> Video - ХЗ :)
<freedom> Задачи:
<freedom> Офис(чтобы не кушал ресурсы)
<freedom> Интернет
<freedom> Kostanakis: :-D
<Kostanakis> еще позавчера я бы удивился...но после созерцания 486 уже не страшно)
<freedom>  Kostanakis: ты о чем?
<Kostanakis> да на днях комп тестил на живость. камень 486, хард 86мб, память 4мб
<Kostanakis> жуть
<freedom> брррррррр
<Kostanakis> родные звуки...
<Imho> 123
<freedom> Да и желательно что бы был русский интерфейс
<Imho> Работает :)
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/02/andrej/
<skai> и это мужик на фото
<freedom> ппц
<freedom> транс)
<Imho> :)
<freedom> Товарищи ленинисты-марксисты, что можете подсказать?
<Kostanakis> вай....осподя...искал звук диал-апа. нашел видео. там человеки его изображают. хорошо я не кушаю
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/01/niceone/
<freedom> :-(
<Imho> Скажите, пожалуйста, в Ubuntu 11 в папке /etc/udev/rules.d какие файлы должны быть?
<freedom> рульные)
<freedom> Значить предлагают арч, но вот какой ставить? их дофига
<freedom> :-(
<Imho> Всмысле, сколько там после установки убунту лежит файлов? А то мне сканер надо настроить и отредактировать один файл. В инструкции по настройке сканера нет инструкции для Убунту 11. :(
<Imho> Пробовал юзать инструкцию для 10 убунты, но у меня там вобще таких файлов нет
<Imho> Для убунты 10.04 надо, например, такой файлик 40-libsane.rules
<Imho> А у меня есть только 2 файла  persistent :(
<freedom> все ушли на обед...
<Drane> Приветствую всех. Нужна помощь по Ubuntu 11.04. Тупо встает через 5-10мин работы и не реагирует на внешние раздражители. Даже при работе с LiveCD. Т.е. установить даже девственную 11.04 не получилось.
<terehov_vn> Пользуется ли кто нибуть на ubuntu 11.04 RDP?
<Drane> Sn0wL1nuX-11 получалось ставить, но он таже встрявал и LiveCD и с HDD. -(
<Drane> также*
<vdrandom|away> Drane, последи за /var/log/messages.log
<vdrandom|away> возможно, туда что-нибудь вывалится в момент зависания
<The_MEk_> Drane: аппаратная проблема
<The_MEk_> Drane: скорее всего перегрев
<The_MEk_> хотя может и оператива
<The_MEk_> вряд ли что-то куда-то вывалится
<Drane> я тоже склонен так думать, что аппаратная. в логах при установке ничего подозрительного
<Drane> у меня оператива разных частот плашки
<The_MEk_> для начала попробуй почистить нутро и промазать термопастой все радиаторы
<The_MEk_> попробуй запустить на одной плашке
<Drane> а видеокарту и БП совсем недавно менял
<Drane> ну попробую запустить с одной плашкой в 2гб
<WKot> Добрый день! AutoCAD+PlayOnLinux : установил нормально, запуск - запускается-запускается и в тот момент как должен быть полностью готов - вылетает и всё... Гугл ничего дельного не нашёл (но я ищу) что делать?
<WKot> Автокад 2008
<Drane> хотя температура CPU держится ~50-55 по цельсию, т.к.  жара за окошком (в Анапе живу) -(
<XuMuK> ето не то что не много, а я бы сказал мало...
<terehov_vn> Drane: А какой проц?
<Drane> Pentium D (2 CPU) 3.20 GHz
<The_MEk_> WKot: есть опенсурс альтернатива
<The_MEk_> счас только не вспомню как называетсяы
<The_MEk_> недавно вышла
<terehov_vn> Drane: Из БИОСа смотрел?
<Drane> ага
<Drane> правда мне не нравится что у меня еще два терабайтных сигейта стоят в упор, а снять не могу, ибо гарантия еще не кончилась.
<WKot> WKot: я собрался на работе все винды снести, но сначала разберусь с программами... Поэтому надо чтобы работал этот автокад
<terehov_vn> Drane: Термопастой мажь и ставь хороший радиатор, т.к. в системе температура ещё выше. Для Pentium D это очень высоко
<freed0m> Вопрос: Посоветуйте оптимальный дистрибутив для железки: Pentium III - 700MHz, RAM - 256MB, HDD - 6Gb, CD-ROM, Video - ХЗ,  Задачи: Офис(чтобы не кушал ресурсы, но это можно будет доустанавливать ), Интернет(серфинг)
<vdrandom> не убунту, это точно
<freed0m> ))
<vdrandom> хотя, если поднять минимальную версию и доставить лёгкий оконный менеджер, может что-нибудь и получится
<vdrandom> freed0m, я бы дебиан рекомендовал
<vdrandom> ну или archlinux
<terehov_vn> ubuntu net-install + openbox
<WKot> freed0m:  да, дебиан 5, а хубунта будет тяжеловата...
<vdrandom> openbox, fluxbox, pekwm, wmaker, icewm
<admin-skif-biz> народ, вот с такой фигней столкнулся.. через USB-модем файркфокс и прочие инет видят, а пиджин ждет -ожидание сети
<vdrandom> много их разных :)
<freed0m> во арч какой?
<vdrandom> в смысле "какой"?
<freed0m> ну и много
<freed0m> их*
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> http://www.archlinux.org/ - один он
<vdrandom> если найдёшь другие - давай ссылки :)
<vdrandom> лучше брать нетинсталл, потому что из стандартного комплекта обновляться будет ВСЁ.
<freed0m> арчцк, арчппс,арсцк
<freed0m> арчбанг
<vdrandom> я бы не стал ставить сторонние сборки
<XuMuK> ето уже не арчей много, а его форков
<Drane> значит в список покупок добавлю термопасту и вертушку (хотя валяется один в ящике, но куда его пихнуть незнаю, в материнке нет такого разъема)
<XuMuK> оригинал, имхо, всегда лучше
<vdrandom> XuMuK, не форки, сборки же :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, archboot тоже тема
<freed0m> PuppyRus - вот нашел это. Что скажете?
<XuMuK> я бы не стал
<freed0m> vdrandom: ты же на арче?
<vdrandom> freed0m, любой дистрибутив можно поднять на старом железе
<vdrandom> я да
<freed0m>  можно пару скринов?
<XuMuK> хотя если ето PuppyLinux просто русский, то множно
<XuMuK> он легонький
<vdrandom> freed0m, внешний вид моего десктопа можно оформить /точно так же/ в любом другом линуксе
<XuMuK> на старое железо - самое то
<admin-skif-biz> народ.. помогите. Почему пиджин сети не видит! меня там в аське девка с третим размером ждет! (((
<freed0m> XuMuK: http://uco.puppyrus.org/catalog/1019
<freed0m> vdrandom: русский есть?)
<vdrandom> freed0m, большинство отличий - в базовой конфигурации системы, в системе пакетов и комплекте софта в репозиториях
<vdrandom> между дистрибутивами
<vdrandom> freed0m, все популярные дистрибутивы поддерживают русский язык
<XuMuK> admin-skif-biz, а ты аккаунты настроил?
<vdrandom> а дизаен у этого вашего щенка таки довольно безвкусный
<vdrandom> то есть это исправляется, конечно
<vdrandom> но всё равно :)
<XuMuK> В Сормовском районе Нижнего Новгорода группа молодых мужчин избила
<XuMuK>                │               | участкового инспектора и сотрудников милицейского патруля. Милиционеры пытались
<XuMuK>                │               | успокоить нетрезвую компанию. В ходе драки нарушители порядка похитили у
<poncha> где в бунте релиз файл? /etc/ubuntu_version ? и если можно содержимое покажите...
<XuMuK>                │               | сотрудников
<vdrandom> poncha, какой такой релиз-файл?
<XuMuK> правоохранительных органов мобильные телефоны и вытащили магнитолу из
<XuMuK> патрульной машины.
<poncha> vdrandom: который инфу о версии содержит
 * XuMuK плачет
<poncha> vdrandom: в дебиане - /etc/debian_version , в редхате - /etc/redhat-release ... и тд
<poncha> у меня убунты под рукой нет посмотреть )
<XuMuK> lsb-release или как он там
<poncha> vdrandom: find /etc -maxdepth 1 -regex '\(.*[-_]\)?\(release\|version\)$'
<poncha> ;-)
<vdrandom> poncha, регекспы, ня. Ща зайду на сеструхину убунту, гляну
<poncha> спасибо
<XuMuK> $~>find /etc -maxdepth 1 -regex '\(.*[-_]\)?\(release\|version\)$'        13:09
<XuMuK> /etc/arch-release
<poncha> хм
<vdrandom> poncha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616614/
<vdrandom> это в 10.04
<vdrandom> а у Химика арчик :)
<poncha> химик, а внутри как выглядит файл?
<vdrandom> Arch Linux release
<vdrandom> он же роллинг, лол
<XuMuK> poncha, пустой
<poncha> круть)
<poncha> а lsb-release есть там ?
<djdb> poncha, lsb_release -a ))
<XuMuK> нет, вроде... ща гляну
<poncha> djdb: в дебиане такого нету =)
<XuMuK> нот фоунд
<poncha> вот и в арче похоже нет
<djdb> в дебиане /etc/debian_version
<poncha> apt-cache search lsb -> lsb-release - Linux Standard Base version reporting utility
<vdrandom> cat /etc/lsb-release
<vdrandom> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Arch Linux"
<poncha> поставил lsb-release пакет на деб -- теперь работает lsb_release -a
<XuMuK> http://pastebin.com/K2meiyep
<XuMuK> как информативно то))
<vdrandom> а что ещё про роллинг-релиз говорить?
<poncha> и это тоже немало =)
<poncha> хотя вон у некоторых например "archlinux 0.7.1 (Noodle)" (с какого-то форума)
<vdrandom> это, видимо, совсем древний
<poncha> видимо. пост от 2005го года )
<Hakujin> Всем привет
<Hakujin> Имею вопрос по Guitar Pro 6 + Убунту... кто помочь может?
<poncha> ых... вот только пакмана мне не хватало)
<poncha> хакужин, про пакмана это не к тебе) привет)
<Hakujin> C  . . . . .
<Hakujin> ^)
<Hakujin> :)
<XuMuK> Hakujin, чо за guitar pro?
<Hakujin> Может кто подскажет, вот установил линуховую версию ГП6, из деб пакета, все как положено... вступление играет, а вот табы не хотят :(
<Hakujin> XuMuK для музыкантов программа такая)
<artus> это к разроботчикам гп
<Hakujin> дело не в гп, дело в настройках гребаного пульсаудио судя по всему
<Hakujin> оно уже достало если честно
<XuMuK> Hakujin, платная?
<Hakujin> то в скайпе микрофон не работает, то еще что
<Hakujin> платная
<ufo_xx> привет всем
<Hakujin> ку
<artus> Hakujin, ну дык ты ж заплатил, вот и пинай супорт
<Hakujin> гыгы, кто те сказал, что я платил?
<Hakujin> Я может демо юзаю
<poncha> химик, как в пакмане получить инфу типа dpkg -l ? (мне надо полный список пакетов с версиями)
<Hakujin> а может крякнутую)
<artus> Hakujin, ну дык может тогда ты сам офтоп закончиш или тебе правила дать почитать ? )
<Hakujin> блин
<Hakujin> я задал конкретный вопрос
<Hakujin> Запарили, вместо помощи в правила посылать
<artus> я тебе конкретно ответил) пинай суппорт гп )
<Hakujin> :\
<Hakujin> Я если я не хочу пинать суппорт?
<Hakujin> Вот просто не хочу
<Hakujin> Хочу задать вопрос здесь, это запрещено чтоли?
<artus> тогда тема закрыта )
<XuMuK> poncha, а хз... может -Q ?
<Hakujin> кем закрыта?
<Hakujin> я поднял тему, я ее и закрою
<XuMuK> ss
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> наивный
<Lex_S> с версиями - Q
<Lex_S> без версий Qq
<poncha> спасибо)
<vdrandom> о, про p не знал, лол
<vdrandom> авком резал :)
<XuMuK> ты про чо?
<poncha> прот -Qq
<poncha> ;0)
<poncha> **про
<XuMuK> я vdrandom
<vdrandom> ой
<vdrandom> да, про q
<XuMuK> аа
<Hakujin> как найдутся шарящие в убунтовом звуке люди, отзовитесь, будте добры
<XuMuK> а у каго тут ещё арч стоит?
<XuMuK> у меня про зеркала пакмана вопрос есть...
<Lex_S> у меня стоял до прошлой недели)
<XuMuK> Lex_S, ты по каким критериям зеркала выбирал?
<Lex_S> ну сначала те что локальнее(яндексовские, но они тормозные какието) а потом уже неважно какие
<Lex_S> посмари на арчвики про rankmirrors
<Lex_S> вроде было
<XuMuK> http://pastebin.com/CkaXrCCe
<XuMuK> не, там есть спец тулза, которая проверяет зеркала и ставит очки типо
<XuMuK> я оставил только те, которые выше 5
<Lex_S> ну вроде как это и есть rankmirrors)
<XuMuK> и внатуре стало быстрее
<Lex_S> ага...редко обновляемые сервера вообще втопку
<Lex_S> а то сдулаешь -Сую и отвалится половина системы
<Lex_S> е*
<XuMuK> http://www.archlinux.org/mirrorlist/
<XuMuK> оно?
<artus> харош офтопить
<Lex_S> )
<XuMuK> artus, да всё равно тишина
<vdrandom> reflector же
<Lex_S> XuMuK: #archlinux-ru
<Lex_S> )
<XuMuK> мы ж не перебиваем никаго
<artus> XuMuK, и че ?
<XuMuK> Lex_S, он мёртвый
<Lex_S> ага, там одни кодеры сидят
<XuMuK> artus, ничо
<artus> дык иди туда и реанимируй )
<Hakujin> Мда... сам сделал
<Hakujin> вот уж воистину, в Рашке проще самому все мануалы перерыть и сделать, чем добиться ответа на спецформух и аналах...
<Hakujin> спецфорумах*
<Hakujin> злые люди у нас, если сами ничерта не знают, то обязательно сделают умный вид и пошлют куданить в гугл..
<artus> я вот чето не пойму, это канал поддержки гп?
<vdrandom> он говорит об этом так, будто это плохо
<artus> Henoxek, если ты не в состоянии разобратцо с настройками софта то это сугубо твои проблемы )
<artus> промахнулсо)
<vdrandom> этот ушёл уже
<artus> угу
<lma> Здравствуйте, Люди! :) Вопрсец есть: Можно
<XuMuK> ага, при чом доставляет то, с какими интонациями некоторые хлопчеги требуют решения своих проблем...
<artus> низя
<artus> !ask | lma
<ubuntuhelp> lma: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<lma> Да.. можно... уже понял. только пока не получилось :))
<XuMuK> как будто они нам заплатили и мы не выполняем свою работу
<artus> XuMuK, кароче надыть на подлете таких растреливать)
<XuMuK> artus, ну у меня "ствола" на етом канале нет)
<artus> skai, чудовище, ты тут?
<Henoxek> artus :)
<XuMuK> как таб в регулярном выр-ии ?
<XuMuK> '\t'?
<XuMuK> artus,
<Henoxek> ХиМиК а зачем таб понадобился?
<XuMuK> надо
<Henoxek> его иногда заменяют на несколько пробелов
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а в емпати для аськи кодировку какую ставить надо?
<XuMuK> admin-skif-biz, попробуй догадацо
<admin-skif-biz> cp1251 ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<XuMuK> :)
<ufo_xx> штлщкв
<admin-skif-biz> интересный глюк. Емпати сразу инет нашел, а глупый пиджин нет
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter, правильно, с троллями таг и надо)
<vdrandom> ася в двух кодировках работает
<vdrandom> в локальной и utf8
<vdrandom> в зависимости от клиента
<admin-skif-biz> а от клиентов крюкозябры не придут?
<XuMuK> admin-skif-biz, ну ка дружог, расскажи нам что значит слово админ в твоем нике))
<XuMuK> а мы послушаем и посмеёмсо))
<vdrandom> эникейщика?
<admin-skif-biz> эт значит админю порносайт
<admin-skif-biz> теперь смейся
<vdrandom> эникейщики - тоже админы!!1
<XuMuK> уже)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<kstati> vdrandom, не наговаривай
<XuMuK> мне страшно за судьбы порно))
<vdrandom> она в надёжных руках.
<admin-skif-biz> а ты думаешь мне не страшно?
<XuMuK> admin-skif-biz, а тебе то чего бояцо?)
<admin-skif-biz> когда все харды забиты подшивками техники-молодежи и МК
<XuMuK> ето на порнушном то серваке?)
<admin-skif-biz> а чего мне боятсо! Сижу на даче, неттоп и юсб-модем настроил, пиво в холодильнике.. речка рядом..
<XuMuK> круто
<admin-skif-biz> щаз в аське девки с сиськами появяться - буду клеить
<XuMuK> какой прикол клеить деваг по аське то?
<admin-skif-biz> а как их иначе в реал вытащить
<XuMuK> сношацо тоже по аське будете чтоль?
<admin-skif-biz> я их голыми фотаю
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> а вы говорите - иди на другой канал
<admin-skif-biz> а как иначе мелоксисечных отсеять?
<vdrandom> где ещё такие кадры найдутся?
<artus> @voice admin-skif-biz XuMuK
<XuMuK> :)
<admin-skif-biz> кстати, кто-нибудь объяснит, что значит дал голос
<XuMuK> блин, задрали вы меня... все такие прям правильные...
<vdrandom> это значит, что в следующий раз уже кикнут :)
<artus> !v | admin-skif-biz
<ubuntuhelp> admin-skif-biz: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<admin-skif-biz> чувствую себя собакой
<vdrandom> надо автореджойн включить, что ли
<admin-skif-biz> ну так заменили бы "дал голос" на "выслано предупреждение"
<vdrandom> это костыль
<artus> vdrandom, лечитцо баном )
<vdrandom> irc же :)
<XuMuK> и ведь даже хрен свалишь с канала... он sticky у меня...
<XuMuK> ну да ладно
<vdrandom> artus, ну лечится-то лечится, просто на ботах на некоторых каналах есть рандомкик :)
<victor0000> мне надо терминал жду))
<vdrandom> терминал не нужен гуй
<artus> vdrandom, лесом такие каналы )
<vdrandom> о! "казнить нельзя помиловать" для канала убунты же :)
<XuMuK> придёцо лезть в настройки баунсера
<artus> даипробелынеобязательны
<inkvizitor68sl> чо вы тут развели? )
<artus> чей то инк всех распугал (:
<Blagoj392> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<vdrandom> сначала ты, потом инк
<admin-skif-biz> !ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Blagoj392> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<admin-skif-biz> !черта лысого
<artus> а следующий вылетит
<admin-skif-biz> надо боту на русский шрифт автоответчик приделать
<admin-skif-biz> с автовыпинывателем
<admin-skif-biz> тихо что-то стало..
<vdrandom> очевидно, по теме ни у кого вопросов нет, а получать бан за оффтопик никто не хочет.
<vdrandom> никто не в курсе, как запускать командой менеджер настроек третьегнома?
<Blagoj392> Пытаюсь поставить драйвер nvidia на lubuntu но после перезагрузки черный екран. Кто-то в курсе как ето изцправить?
<vdrandom> как ты его ставил?
<Blagoj392> iso from lubuntu.net
<vdrandom> драйвер
<Blagoj392> через установщик проприетарных драйверов если не ошибаюсь jokey
<artus> жуть какая
<vdrandom> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+nvidia+black+screen+on+reboot
<XuMuK> vdrandom, который из них? gconf-editor, dconf-editor, gnome-tweak-tool?)
<xokvictor> кто может помоч? 11.04
<xokvictor> хотел включить куб и установил настройщика компиз
<XuMuK> екстросенсы
<artus> !q | xokvictor
<ubuntuhelp> xokvictor: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<xokvictor> включил куб и соответсвенно отключил десктоп волл
<XuMuK> xokvictor, забудь, компиз и 11,04 не дружат
<XuMuK> или ставь стейбл ветку
<xokvictor> уже понял )
<xokvictor> но вот проблема
<xokvictor> у меня теперь не работает нормально
<xokvictor> горячие клавиши юнити не пашут
<Blagoj392> vdrandom Спасибо!
<XuMuK> metacity --replace
<xokvictor> вокруг окон нет управляющих елементв (закріть свернуть и т.д
<XuMuK> metacity --replace
<User451[web]> asd
<xokvictor> че делать :ґ(
<XuMuK> metacity --replace
<xokvictor> это че?
<XuMuK> комманда которая облегчит тебе жизнь
<kstati> xokvictor, XuMuK sudo apt-add-repository ppa:malteworld/compiz sudo apt-get update
<artus> это говорит, громко, пока не поможет
<xokvictor> о
<XuMuK> kstati, что ето?)
<XuMuK> аа
<kstati> свежий компиз. в ветке 11.04 он бажный. в ppa нормальный
<xokvictor> %) XuMuK управляющие появились, ща перезагружусь
<xokvictor> а как из терминала сделать логаут?
<xokvictor> пользователя?
<xokvictor> !
<kstati> logout
<XuMuK> ты не поверишь...
<artus> !enter | xokvictor
<ubuntuhelp> xokvictor: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<xokvictor> bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<kstati> xokvictor, ты не поверишь
<artus> и что не понятного? )
<artus> а вообще ctrl+d ))
<xokvictor> че не делает логаут моей сессии
<xokvictor> это свернуть все )
<XuMuK> logout xokvictor
<xokvictor> а не
<artus> O_o
<xokvictor> сек
<xokvictor> неа
<artus> @voice xokvictor
<xokvictor> artus что ты пытаешься сделать? )
<xokvictor> у меня нет звука сейчас
<artus> !v | xokvictor
<ubuntuhelp> xokvictor: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<artus> интересно, звук то тут причем )
<kstati> artus, en|ru voice|звук
<artus> ааа, в этом смысле)
<XuMuK> хех)
<xokvictor> и снова всем привет. я использовал комманду которую мне посоветовал химик, управляющие єлементы стали видны, но после перезагрузки все стало как было, а именно: вокруг окон управляющих элементов нет
<xokvictor> если захожу под другим пользователем, то там все отлично. как мне вернуть уже привычный мне юнити в полноценный вид?
<artus> xokvictor, кстати советовал какой ппа добавить и обновить компиз
<xokvictor> не успел скопировать, после ребута ничего не сохранилось, если вас не затруднить дайте еще раз подалуйста
<artus>  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:malteworld/compiz sudo apt-get update
<badhex> xokvictor: у меня такое было после переусановки компиз
<artus> ну и sudo apt-get upgrade
<xokvictor> спасибо
<xokvictor> Error: need a repository as argument
<kstati>  ppa:malteworld/compiz
<xokvictor> полилось амно по трубам, спасибо )
<xokvictor> то есть иначе говоря, куб включить под юнити не дано?
<xokvictor> Reading state information... Done
<xokvictor> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kstati> unity - плагин к компизу. не более, не менее
<xokvictor> теперь перезагружать или достаточно выйти - зайти?
<xokvictor> попробую выйти/зайти, сейчас вернусь
<artus> в принципе логаетц достаточно, но судя по всему у тебя ничего не обновило
<xokvictor> вот и я так думаю
<xokvictor> artus что посоветуешь?
<kstati> угу. 0 - однозначно ничего
<xokvictor> )
<artus> я компизом не пользуюсь) посему могу посоветовать только отключить )
<kstati> и навернуть юнити.
<xokvictor> ммм, ну не подходит, мне нравится )
<kstati> хотя мне по фих. я и гномом-то не пользуюсь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скажите реально ли в svn. Создать svn репозиторий только что бы он хранился не в виде базы а файлов, что бы если например делаешь сайт и ставишь плагины через веб морду они автоматически добалялись в репозиторий
<Blagoj392> !quit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='quit'
<Blagoj392> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<xokvictor> итак, может кто-то не так меня понял.. я работал из коробки, затем решил включить куб и установил контрол панель для компиз (компиз был установлен ранее видимо тоже из коробки) и включил куб выключив десктоп вол, затем мне предложило отключить юн
<xokvictor> ити и я отключил и его, потом понял что некрасиво получилось все и включил юнити обратно, ситуация не поменялась и я отключил куб и включил десктоп волл, удалил контрол панель компиза и вуаля "маемо що маемо" :/
<Blagoj392> !exit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='exit'
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ты про бекапы статью заканчивал? ))
<AndreX> приветы
<artus> дароф
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: времени нет. Через 2 недели в отпуск и сделаю)
<artus> с нетерпением жду )
<XuMuK> кто нить знает как ето лечиццо?
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/202778/74443c6c
<kstati> XuMuK, ремнём. геймерство лечится только ремнём...
<XuMuK> а по делу есть чо нить?
<Blagoj392> gametree
<Blagoj392> gametreelinux.com
<skai> artus:
<artus> о, оно очнулось)
<artus> skai, я того, прочел первую книжку про диктаторов) понравилось чтиво)
<vdrandom> вот так вот
<vdrandom> а нас за оффтоп пинал :)
<artus> skai, у него все произведения такие замороченые? )
<vdrandom> о чьих книгах-то речь?
<artus> Джордж Локхард
<skai> artus: ну как.не все наверное:)
<skai> artus: мне понравились:)
<skai> artus: ты их хоть в порядке читаешь или как?
<artus> дык и я о том же) ну как они у тя пронумерованы так и читаю) гнев дракона порвал просто своей закрученостью сюжетной линии
<skai> ниче:)остальные не шибко и проще.но все таки не во всех так уж ооочень хитрожопо закручено.хотя и общая закрутка истории тянется ооочень до конца и ооочень хитрожопо:)что стоит парадоксы во времени
<inkvizitor68sl> re all
<skai> ре
<skai> кто готов честно признаться, что он гентушник?не волнуйтесь.мы все понимаем и не будем унижать
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ку
<artus> гг
<kstati> лучше сознайтесь честно, кто здесь убунтовод
<skai> я
<AndreX> kstati, я ubuntu ввод, гг
<artus> лучше сознайтесь честно, кто здесь :)
<skai> но вопрос не в том, кто нормальный, а кто гентушнег
<AndreX> гентушники испугались, скай чтото задумал недоброе, наверно )
<SergeyIT> я
<SergeyIT> убунтец
<artus> SergeyIT, встал и вышел из класса, и без родителей не возвращатцо)
<SergeyIT> artus, ты куда меня тправляешь? Родителей в этом мире давно нет (
<Guest73914> и я снова с наболевшим вопросом %) уже из-под винды.. вобщем удалил компиз-коре и юнити, зашел из под сэйф мод и установил юнити но при загрузке системы юнити не грузится, как быть?
<SergeyIT> отправляешь
<AndreX> Guest73914, а дрова стоят ?
<AndreX> на видюху
<Guest73914> стоят
<Guest73914> как мне имя поменять здесь не выходя из чата?
<Guest73914> !name
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<AndreX> Guest73914,   /nick newnick
<SergeyIT> Guest73914,  /nick
<xokvictor> 10x
<Lex_S> тока если не идентифицируешься, через минуту снова станешь гостем
<xokvictor> такое впечатление что после удаления снеслось установка дефолтного интерфейса
<xokvictor> как идентифицироваться? я тут не зарегистрирован
<Lex_S> skai: да тут почти половина гентушники или арчеры)
<Lex_S> ибо на их каналах скучно
<artus> xokvictor, в принципе должно лечится сносом .config если на новой учетке пользователя все работаеть
<xokvictor> уже ни на какой не работает из старых
<Drane> Здравствуйте, это снова я.
<xokvictor> попробовать снести конфиг или создать нового юзера?
<skai> и все стесняютс.будто в чем очень позорном личат.не это конечно позор, что они не могут найти ничего лучше, чем на других каналах висеть, доказывая самим себе, что их недоделка - лучше, чем личная жизнь.но все равно же
<Lex_S> м?
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp, tell xokvictor  about register
<Lex_S> недоделка?)
<ubuntuhelp> xokvictor, please see my private message
<artus> skai, ну че, какая ось такие и каналы )
<kstati> skai, на других каналах скучно  - проблем нет. всё работает
<Drane> Вытащил одну плашку, сбил температуру до 30 С на CPU и 36 в системе, но все равно встает. Это не перегрев и не оперативка -(
<skai> kstati: нюню
<kstati> skai, о то ж.
<skai> kstati: тебе там скучно, потому что все равно не можешь ничем помочь.
<skai> kstati: знаниев мало
<xokvictor> AndreX, спасибо
<skai> kstati: а не работает там все также как и тут.только там могут максимум послать на гентуфорумс и все
<skai> некогда им помогать.они мир собирают
<xokvictor> так кто мне может допомочь?
<kstati> skai, да ладно тебе
<Lex_S> бгг
<Lex_S> мир собирается всего то до 5-6 часов на более менее нормальном железе
<skai> Lex_S: а потом и пересобирается сразу.ибо "один юз забыль" :)
<Lex_S> зачем?
<kstati> skai, на #archlinux-ru уже семь часов ни одного сообщения, на #gentoo-ru пара оффтов
<artus> дык через 5-6 часов его ж надо опять собирать) устарело-с)
<skai> kstati: дык людей то нет
<Lex_S> там есть возможность пересобрать с новыми use флагами только то, для чего они актуальны
<Lex_S> а не всбю систму
<admin-skif-biz> видюха греется до 80.. что-то мне это не нравится ((
<Lex_S> лето
<skai> kstati: некому там сидеть.все либо мир пересобирают, либо систему после обновления поднимают
<Lex_S> у меня летом мой жираф 8600gt ниже 70 не опускался
<kstati> skai, не трынди ) нечего после обновления поднимать - ибо всё работает нормально
<skai> kstati: если не обновляться:)
<kstati> это тебе не юнити настраивать )
<vdrandom> skai, ты говоришь об этом так, будто после обновления система действительно падает!
<skai> vdrandom: дык поставь арч и узнаешь дзен
<skai> но вопрос не об этом
<vdrandom> skai, я на арчике уже два года :)
<vdrandom> чяднт? :)
<skai> а о том, кто из этих неудачников на канале присутствует
<Lex_S> глобальным обновлением проще поломать арч чем генту
<artus> admin-skif-biz, кулер 80ка прикрученая вместо штатного на 8600 gts, t51 при температуре в комнате 30 по цельсию )
<skai> vdrandom: не обновляешься же
<skai> Lex_S: так про нее вброс и был
<kstati> skai, облом, да? ) уже и не знаешь к чему предраться
<vdrandom> Starting full system upgrade...
<skai> Lex_S: про генту - пересборка
<vdrandom>  there is nothing to do
<vdrandom> :(
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=125747
<admin-skif-biz> artus да у меня вообще без кулера
<Lex_S> skai: нет необходимости пересобирать весь мир каждый раз)
<skai> vdrandom: вишь?она даж не знает, как обновы делать
<skai> Lex_S: ты гентушнег?
<Lex_S> тока начал)
<skai> во
<skai> глянь какой версии авн в портаже
<Lex_S> всё впадлу кеды настроить
<vdrandom> пичалька :(
<artus> admin-skif-biz, ну у меня тоде было ) когда он на ацкий рык перешол в процесе износа ) а покупать и искать новый было влом )
<kstati> Lex_S, скоро закончишь хД недели через две
<Lex_S> я щас в венике)
<admin-skif-biz> так я не понял, чо тут за потенциальное предательство?
<skai> от жеж блин
<skai> вантузогентушнег
<admin-skif-biz> artus да я неттоп взял побаловаться на даче.. а там радиатор мелкий и вентилятор так себе.
<kstati> admin-skif-biz, предают что-то, что используют. а это - потенциальная аккупация оО
<skai> а есть те, кто не настолько плох?
<admin-skif-biz> это пятая колонна вантузятнегоф!
<skai> kstati: вы совершили 13 ошибок в слове анальная
<kstati> skai, какая досада
<Drane> эмм..похоже, никто не помнит о моей проблеме. -)
<artus> Drane, а должны? (:
<Lex_S> Drane: что у тебя там встаёт?)
<XuMuK> skai, ты про авант?
<skai> XuMuK: ага
<Lex_S> http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=awn чота не находит
<Drane> встает убунта 11.04 (девственная) и не реагирует на внешние раздражители. совсем. в логах ничего подозрительного. всё абсоллютно рандомно. даже с LiveCD встает.
<XuMuK> skai, а как там полное название то?
<skai> Lex_S: по avant window navigator
<skai> !awn
<ubuntuhelp> Avant Window Navigator - удобный докбар в стиле MacOS X http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<kstati> !cairo-dock
<ubuntuhelp> cairo-dock — панель для GNOME как в MacOS X. См. http://www.cairo-dock.org
<XuMuK> avant-window-navigator 0.4.0-10
<[v-8]_jupiter> Drane: acpi=off
<Lex_S> http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> там помимо портаджа ещё другие репы есть
<skai> z pyf.
<skai> я знаю
<skai> мне интересует рабочие
<kstati> Lex_S, layman -a x11-plugins eix cairo
<skai> просто авн в екстре был тока *.99999 версии
<skai> XuMuK: замаскированный?
<XuMuK> всмысле?
<skai> в прямом
<kstati> skai, да, ~arch
<skai> но хоть такой есть
<skai> а то и такого нима было
<skai> тока 0.3
<skai> а в экстре был блидинг
<kstati> этого добра в оверлеях навалом. в основную ветку не кидают из-за ненадобностью.
<skai> нормального 0.4 не было
<skai> kstati: говорю - рабочего оверлея нима было.
<kstati> skai, я пару лет назад натыкался. запросы в гугле типа "имяСофта gentoo ebuild"
<skai> kstati: находят якобы рабочий оверлей.а при добавлении выясняется, что нужная софтина удалена или старой версии
<kstati> skai, ты принцип, видать не осилил. файлы сборки легко правятся под актуальные версии
<skai> kstati: мне вот еще нечем было заняться, чем искать самый менее кривой оверлей из трех и править ебилды
<skai> kstati: проще было вруную собрать
<kstati> skai, так и есть ниасилил.
<skai> kstati: ну называй как хочешь.мне просто было лень править и проверять ебилды.если можно вручную собрать быстрее
<spydik> Здравствуйте! я хочу запустить 1С 8.1 на убунту 11.04
<spydik> установил 1с через вайн все вроде хорошо, открыл папку по сети с базой данных 1с но не знаю как теперь её указать в программе 1С т.к. путь вида smb://rs2/rs_trade$/ не открывается в 1с
<skai> kstati: хотя у вас, гентушнегов, вечно все через жопу и то, что проще и быстрее - признается ниасиляторством анального зонда
<kstati> skai, я не гентушник, а арчевод. А написание пакетов для своего дистрибутива считаю нормой. Если ты через жопу ставишь в обход пакетного менеджера - это твои беды.
<kstati> хотя на генту долго сидел
<Drane> Ненавижу свой доступ в интернет ><
<skai> kstati: эммм..вот я и говорю.забей на простой путь.займись анальным рабством:)
<kstati> skai, ну и дуралей. Рабство получается при обновлении. И ты, похоже анал и рвал. потом ниасилил и начал ныть
<skai> не.я забил
<spydik> не забудте про меня
<skai> и о каком обновлении ты говоришь, если версия тогда (в прошлом году) до сих пор новее, чем то, что есть сейчас у них?какие обновления?создать свой оверлей и ради исправления одной запятой в коментарии к коду - переделывать все
<skai>  ради себя?это и есть анальное рабство:)
<kstati> skai, не тупи. осилил бы пяток экранных страниц манов и понял бы в чём твой косяк. один раз написанный файл сборки используется для всех версий. практически без изменений. Исключение - какие-то крупные изменения в мажёрных релизах
<spydik> мой текст не видят или просто игнорируют? =)
<kstati> skai, простое переименование файла сборки на нужную версию достаточно для большинства прямого софта
<skai> ага.там зависимость от десктоп агностика и он вечно чтото менял конкретно.так что для зависимости пришлось бы переделывать
<skai> если ты не юзал софтинку - не говори о простоте ее сборки:)
<skai> от быдлокода не спасет ничего
<kstati> skai, устанавливал - снёс. не мой выбор. Проблем с установкой не было ни одной
<skai> kstati: ага.ставил текущую 0.3 версию
<kstati> skai, ошибаешься, транковую
<skai> а не 0.4, что она была у них тока в мыслях (после полугода от релиза то...)
<skai> ну ясно.а фразу, что транковая и работала (для нее есть годные), а не работала релизнутая 0.4
<skai> ты прочесть не смог?
<skai> глаза красные не видят буковок?
<kstati> skai, пойми простую вещь, если что-то надо массе, то оно предоставляется публично. А если надо только тебе - то ссзб
<artus> skai, у тя каакой шрифт в терминале?
<skai> kstati: скажи это кедерастам.они все злобные буратины:)
<Lex_S> spydik: если никто не ответил значит не знают)
<kstati> skai, не, это гномосятина - буратины.
<skai> artus: дык.дройд
<kstati> а в кедах awn вообще ненужен
<skai> kstati: сколько кеды замаскированы были?никому не нужны?или ты отказываешься от своих слов, что предоставляют публично?
<skai> в общем уныл ты
<kstati> skai, вот, кстати говоря, и возможная причина твоей нелюбви к генту. Дело в том, что мэинтейнеры в основной массе сидят на них
<skai> о.одесский психолог родился:)
<kstati> skai, а замаскированы были из-за сырости. долго. оч. долго
<Lex_S> [18:07:30] <skai> kstati: скажи это кедерастам.они все злобные буратины:)
<Lex_S> вот не надо тут
<kstati> в отличие от той же юнити люди демаскируют реально стабильные продукты, а остальное отмечают - нестабильно
<skai> и деж я говорил, что не люблю генту?я не люблю гентушнегов, которые не могут найти лучшего занятия, чем сидеть на других каналах, доказывая себе, что они не неудачники
<skai> Lex_S: это были его критерии:)если софт не в паблике - все его юзверы - ссзб:)
<kstati> skai, да это ты кому-то что-то показываешь. Похоже, что ты царьибог
<admin-skif-biz> надо гентушников банить. Они еще хуже виндузятнигов..
<Lex_S> а кто тут чтото комуто доказывает? ну вы даёте
<skai> kstati: а то:)на колени, смерд:))
<kstati> кто здесь пищит?
<admin-skif-biz> они поди, еще и на жигулях ездют!
<skai> Lex_S: да был тут один:)честно признался, что все его аргументы: "я просто привык, что я всегда прав" и ни разу не дал доказательства вброса
<vdrandom> ты про гобелена что ли?
<admin-skif-biz> или не ездют. Но из гаражей не вылазят.
<skai> vdrandom: а ты других смешных гентушнегов помнишь?
<vdrandom> нет. куда он в итоге делся? его забанили?
<Lex_S> с use флагами удобней в генте. а вот арчевский aur мне показался удобнее этих гентушных оверлеев, но может я просто не раскурил маны...
<skai> vdrandom: не.ему надоело наверное, что люди не признают его величия в кждом вбросе и он не более, чем еда на канале и пошел искать доступную еду
<kstati> Lex_S, по удобству использования, имхо оверлее приятнее. Другое дело, что основная заставка в генту - окно компиляции, а арче - нет ).
<Lex_S> окно компиляции?
<kstati> именно так.
<Lex_S> это что такое?
<kstati> emerge ...
<Lex_S> эм
<skai> вы, батенька, про тту1 слышали?
<spydik> а знает кто нибудь как сделать чтобы 1с могла обнаружить ключ защиты?
<Lex_S> ну это если задрачивать каждый день разве что
<kstati> skai, ясен пень, не утрируй
<kstati> spydik, а к оф поддержке не пробовал сунуться?
<skai> ну я так незаметно подкидываю дровишек:)
<skai> а то попкорн не успеет закончится:)
<snwbrdr> artus: привет
<artus> snwbrdr, дарофф
<snwbrdr> artus: не занят ?
<artus> snwbrdr, да вроде нет
<skai> spydik: купить нормальную 1с.не виндовую версию.или венду поставить
<snwbrdr> artus: я по поводу GSM
<spydik> kstati: к какой еще оф поддержке?
<kstati> spydik, той, которой денежки за 1с платил
<spydik> skai: где есть клиент 1С 8.1 под линукс?
<skai> spydik: есть
<snwbrdr> artus: все вроде путем с хуевэй 150 вроде завелся, чем лучше всего слать ?
<spydik> skai: уверен?
<kstati> spydik, на официальном сайте. веб-версия сто пудово. а это кроссплатформенно
<skai> spydik: да
<kstati> кажется fx, ie, safari
<artus> snwbrdr, echo
<spydik> skai: ты его где нибудь видел или просто есть такое мнение?
<skai> spydik: видел
<spydik> spydik: так покажи!
<kstati> !1c
<ubuntuhelp> Установка 1С 8.1 здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_1%D1%81_8_1
<artus> snwbrdr, echo 'send "AT+CUSD=1,AA180C3602,15"' > /dev/ttyUSB*  типа так )
<skai> какой олько гадости бота не учат
<artus> а кто подскажет как шрифты перечитать ?
<snwbrdr> а номер то куда ? :)
<kstati> artus, что-т типа $(which xfs) restart?
<Drane> ахаха. я испугался -D читал я статью на другом сайте. вдумчиво так. потом читал жесткий доставляющий срач в комментах (там расстояние между коммами большое и шрифт немаленький) и тут переключаю вкладку на веб-ирку а тут так многобукв сплоче
<artus> kstati, не, вот вылетело из головы ((
<AndreX> !255 | Drane
<ubuntuhelp> Drane: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<spydik> skai: ты все перепутал, это серверная часть! мне нужна клиентская
<skai> spydik: эммм...а ты думаешь, что вебклиент не заработает в линуксе?
<Lex_S> AndreX: вебморда же
<Drane> прошу прощения за 255
<skai> spydik: иди срочно читать на их сайт о том, что такое 8.1
<AndreX> Lex_S,  а всё равно пускай короче пишет ))
<skai> artus: дпкг реконфигур фонтконфиг?
<vdrandom> вбрасывать нужно неспеша, короткими фразами
<spydik> skai: вы что смеетесь надо мной?
<skai> spydik: нет.
<skai> меня воспитывали, что над богими смеятся низя
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ет ты мне про ростер вичата говорил как убрать?
<vdrandom> я
<XuMuK> vdrandom, без него каг бы не совсем удобно, я его вернул, но сделал размер=10... няшно получилсось)
<kstati> artus, в смысле перезапустить x-font-server
<artus> kstati, да вроде все норм уже
<vdrandom> круто. а зачем он тебе, XuMuK?
<kstati> XuMuK, /set userlist.hidden = off
<XuMuK> vdrandom, чтобы видеть кто есть на канале... не на етом, но на других нужно, на етом всё равно всех запаришься смотреть...
<XuMuK> kstati, я знаю, спс
<XuMuK> лучше скажи, если знаешь, какой параметр отвечает за колонку, где время и ники тех кто пишет...
<XuMuK> чо то она слишком широкая получилась...
<vdrandom> время отдельной опцией включается
<vdrandom> насчёт остального не задумывался даже :)
<XuMuK> мне саму колонку поуже сделать
<artus> хммм
<artus> XuMuK, у нее авторазмер по самому длинному нику
<artus> skai, поставил в качестве шрифта UbuntuBeta Mono, посмотрим как пойдеть
<skai> artus: а мне лень.
<skai> artus: оно сносит обычные убунту и надо править в браузере настройки, чтобы страницы нормально показывало
<artus> O_o
<artus> кто куда сносит?
<XuMuK> artus, тада кикните admin-skif-biz , а то он мне всю картину портит)
<admin-skif-biz> чо сразу я!
<XuMuK> у тя ник ппц длинный
<admin-skif-biz> у меня не только ник длинный ! ))
<admin-skif-biz> нашел чему завидовать!
<XuMuK> завидовать? чему? о_О
<admin-skif-biz> ну ладно.. напомни как сменить
<vdrandom> XuMuK, оно не скукожится, придётся перезаходить :)
<XuMuK>  /nick
<artus> skai, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/ubuntu-mono-beta3.tar.bz2
<XuMuK> vdrandom, да ет не долго)
<artus> и ниче нигде не сносит )
<skai> artus: private ppa
<skif-biz> сделал обрезание
<skif-biz> так кошернее?
<XuMuK> а то
<Lex_S> теперь нечему будет завидовать
<XuMuK> блин, старый не уполз ещё
<vdrandom> локально шрифты куда втыкаются? :) ~/.fonts? или ~/.local/share/fonts?
<artus> угу
<Lex_S> ты там в 640х480 сидишь чтоле?)
<artus> XuMuK, ну если повесить на хоткей скрытие списка пользователей то веселее же )
<Raiden> костыльчик нашел для метасити \ гном-шелл http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0602/h_1307024770_6659dfdaa3.png
<skif-biz> народ, а когда ник поменял, потом входит со старым или новым?
<artus> с каким логинишся )
<Raiden> в квирке с новым
<Raiden> ку
<vdrandom> какой этот убунтубета моно смешной :)
<vdrandom> m особенно доставляет
<skai> ой вей
<skai> после дройда слегонца непривычно
<skai> но m действительно няшно
<skai> и ш
<skai> ш тоже няшэ
<Lex_S> [18:46:40] <Raiden> в квирке с новым
<Lex_S> если не вписывал автологин
<artus> та да )
<Raiden> у меня автокнект на 2 сервера
<artus> skai, особенно непривычно после терминуса ) но вроде ниче так )
<Raiden> на обоих разные ники
<Lex_S> также
<Raiden> заходит с последним
<artus> dasdфывапролджэ
<Raiden> а если меняешь на свой, то происходит автоиндент по маске - соотв настройки есть
<artus> O_o
<skai> ой вей
<skif-biz> путаница, однако..
<skai> че с тобой?
<skai> буква i тож ничего так
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))) В skype знакомый пишет ты тут?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [17:49:24 EEST] Александр Рафальский: что означает ключ -f в линуксе?
<[v-8]_jupiter> я аж задумался
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<vdrandom> лол
<[Raiden]> [18:53:50] NickServ запросил аутентификацию, запущена соответствующая команда
<[Raiden]> [18:53:50] NickServ [NickServ@services.]: You are now identified for [Raiden].
<skai> ты ему ответь зачем нужен шуруп в доме
<Lex_S> надеюсь он не в rm спрашивает?)
<[Raiden]> автоматика...
<Lex_S> ну да
<vdrandom> ну как ни странно, ключ -f во многих случаях означает одно и то же :)
<skai> но не всегда
<skif-biz> он означает пох?
<vdrandom> ясен не всегда
<Lex_S> там в никсерв можно список ников прописать и для них будет автоайдент
<skai> а с такими знакомыми - не всегда ясно где какую статейку с патчами брамина нашли
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага
<skif-biz> у меня пиджин коннектиться к ppp0 не хотел, я ему -f задал и ему стал пох
<[v-8]_jupiter> магический -f
<skif-biz> отсюда вывод -f=пох
<artus> @kick skif-biz отсюда вывод, учим правила
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так чтото достал меня этот svn( надо наверно на git переводить
<Lex_S> странный у вас набор запрещённых "матов"
<skai> а дижитал ремастер кавказской пленницы качественен
<skai> Lex_S: упоминание оси абсцисс и действий по проекции на нее и откладывании на ней точек - запрещено
<Lex_S> гг
<kstati> vdrandom, не всегда, но чаще всего два значения: force, либо file
<kstati> примера ради rm -f, tar -xjzf
<skai> - простите, а часовню тоже я развалил? - нет это было до вас.в 14 веке
<vdrandom> мне, почему-то, казалось, что force всё-таки чаще :)
<vdrandom> пойду работат
<kstati> vdrandom|away, а как же ls -f ?
<kstati> ну, или full - ps -f. в общем значение опции принимает абсолютно непохожие значения.
<skai> и тишина
<skai> опять чтоли пользователей студнческих недоделок побаламутить...
<artus> угу, гентушники ушли мир собирать)
<Lex_S> погода хорошая - лучше погулять
<skai> artus: ты на лорквотесах про гентушнегов читал?
<artus> давай ссыль
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6237143?lastmod=1304773525436#comment-6237465
<[Raiden]> охлол. гномшелл скушал 67%  от 4гб рам + 900 в свопе.
<[Raiden]> надо бы в логаут )
<Lex_S> О_о
<artus> ыыыы
<Lex_S> ты что с ним делал?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает )
<artus> я ж говорю что коробка рулит)
<[Raiden]> 4 дня было норм, сегодня потекло
<skai> [Raiden]: якой нить аплет
<skai> кривой поставил
<[Raiden]> мб
<Lex_S> мдее
<ohoho> 1
<skai> artus: ну как тебе?
<artus> skai, суровая правда жизни )
<Lex_S> это скорее тупой троллинг задротов
<skai> Lex_S: да ладно:)мягко и ненавязчиво:)
<Lex_S> )
<skai> а главное - правда:)
<skai> по отношению к 95% гентушнегов
<Lex_S> правда только для тех кому больше нечем в жизни заняться
<ohoho> мда ... когда долбоебы!! модерируют канал... канал умирает!!
<Lex_S> кто сидит безвылазно дома
<Lex_S> ы
<artus> @kick ohoho свободен
<Lex_S> музычки накачать столе
<total__> добрый вечер всем
<Lex_S> а то чёто после этой учёбы теперь весь день рубит
<skai> artus: у нас опять банлист кстати переполнен
<Lex_S> добрый
<skai> artus: посмотри кого счистить
<Lex_S> ))))
<Lex_S> много кандидатов?
<artus> skai, всех кого я загонял туда я чистил
<artus> skai, тык что давай амнистию своим )
<skai> @voice *!~Squezee@*
<skai> @mode -b *!~Squezee@*
<skai> @mode -b *!*@gateway/tor-sasl*
<skai> @mode -b *!~synroda@*
<artus> skai, тор верни на место
<skai> @mode -b *!~r1za@*
<skai> artus: да врядли он вернется
<Lex_S> или уже давно под другим ником сидит)
<skai> ну вот
<skai> @mode -b *Nastya*!*@*
<skai> @mode -b *!~Nastya@*
<skai> @mode +b *Nastya*
<Lex_S> уже и настю успели прибанить...
<skai> да ее то давно
<total__> как-то жестоко вы с людьми сегодня обращаетесь
<skai> амнистия - жестоко?
<skai> де инк ваще?
<artus> skai, там просто прокся с тонной флудероф
<total__> нет, баните всех подряд, даже девушек
<Lex_S> у нас на венете сделали проще - забанили подсети)
<skai> total__: дырка - не индульгенция
<artus> total__, ну начнем с того что сене вроде никого и не банили
<skai> total__: правила на канале - едины для всех
<Lex_S> мой мопед тоже периодически в них попадает...
<skai> artus: я кого то банил.очередной в стиле охохо
<artus> аа )
<skai> ааа
<skai> гордио получил сутки
<artus> опять? )
<artus> он же обиделся на всех) даже из жабера ушол ) по крайней мере из моего ростера )
<Lex_S> )
<skai> ну он даже не пытался стать тоньше.зашел и с порога начал:)
<skai> я просто не мог не среагировать:)
<Lex_S> опа надо offoffoff давать) тогда тут будет убунту и ничего кроме убунты)
<artus> дмай так и не вернулся? )
<skai> е
<skai> не
<skai> :)слонегу тут стало мало еды
<total__> кто хотел первые часы после установки порезать на мелкие кусочки диск с ubuntu 11.04?
<skai> total__: любой неудачник, не осиливший юнити:)
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> а чё, при установке выбор тырфейса не даётся?
<total__> нет, я имею за кучу багов, или они только у меня, причем впервые за 2 года испо
<skai> только у тебя
<total__> нет
<skai> да
<Cat1> да
<SA4ok> как сделать чтоб настройки по "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" сохранялись и после перезагрузки
<SA4ok> ?
<skai> только у тебя
<skai> SA4ok: setupcon
<skai> же
<kstati> skai, одно слово толстый и жирный на lor. ничё удивительного
<artus> чей то эта жара меня достала :'(
<skai> kstati: ты о чем?комар укусил за жопу?Оо
<total__> чет видимо мне нынче сильно не повезло
<skai> total__: ага.ну ты справишься с неизвестными глюками, которые даже упоминать нельзя (религия видимо запрещает)
<kstati> skai, вовсе нет. мне пофих )
<kstati> но наезды неадекватны
<artus> snwbrdr, ну что там , разобрался ?
<skai> kstati: было бы пофиг - ты бы не говорил бред неожиданный
<total__> хех, разберемся и так, не впервые
<kstati> skai, не троль меня. я не бред говорю, а отмечаю, что пост бредовый
<SA4ok> skai, спасибо
<skai> kstati: окей.и как твоя фраза относилась к setupcon?
<kstati> skai, не к setupcon, а к ссылочке, которую ты несколько минут назад кидал
<skai> kstati: фи.это когда было то.с добрым утром
<skai> ты бы еще чтото из вчерашнего вспомнил
<artus> чей то мне этот шрифт все больше нравится )
<skai> а кто помнит такие круглые сушки:)большие.булки как сушки:)но мягкие?
<skai> artus: дык подпишись на приват ппа и ставь себе бету обновляемую
<artus> зачем ? ) нафиг мне левые ппа ? )
<total__> все через неделю капец моей убунту, будум резать и исправлять проблемы
<skai> artus: не левый.а от создателей шрифта.подписка если тя одобрят на тестирование бет шрифтов
<artus> таак, а vacuum-im кито нить пользовал?
<total__> а шо это? если не секрет
<artus> vacuum-im
<artus> http://www.vacuum-im.org/
<total__> спс artus
<artus> google-chrome --app='https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/'    <---- удобно однако посты смотреть )
<artus> *почту
<snwbrdr> artus: да gnokii поставил :)
<snwbrdr> artus: доволен :-D
<snwbrdr> надо будет еще на тему астериска пошаманить :)
<artus> хм, оказываетцо оно есть у меня в репах к роутеру, надыть поставить и проверить скрипт с ним )
<Raiden> а никто не может расширение написать что бы по среднему клику по столу в ГШ появлялось меню с открытыми окнами
<Raiden> )
<artus> snwbrdr, gnokii-smsd  ставил?
<snwbrdr>  gnokii-cli
<skai> Raiden: ставь компиз бокс меню
<Lex_S> ладно, поставлю ка я мир собирать :D и пойду попью пивка....
<Raiden> ну какой компиз в гномшелле. В компизе мне такое меню не нужно
<skai> Raiden: оно от компиза требует тока одну либку.и сам компиз в работе не нужен
<Raiden> Ну, не
<Raiden> мне не костыль нужен, а расширение к ГШ
<Raiden> )
<Ilang> Привет, что нового в мире убунту?
<Raiden> ...на плюке
<Raiden> напомнило
<total__> а шо это с gnomeradio случилось? он как-то у меня сигнал не захватывает. Кто-нибудь знает решение? если да, подскажите плиз
<Raiden> может быть вызвано опциями к модулям тюнера
<Raiden> я когда-то давно донастраивал, .к. была похожая модель без фм
<Raiden> больше идей нет
<Raiden> антена если только
<snwbrdr> artus: единственное пока не понял почему он хавайет как то странно символы такие как ?!
<Raiden> если анлим - забей.
<total__> kradio работает
<Raiden> юзай онлайн радио - их как грязи
<snwbrdr> artus: всмысле вопросы и восклицания
<artus> snwbrdr, ну не суй их в мессаги
<artus> snwbrdr, gnokii --getnetworkinfo у тебя чего показыветь ?
<total__> онлаин, хм, не могу. с edge мне очень хорошо живется:(
<snwbrdr> artus: http://pastie.org/2009194
<artus> прикольно )
<snwbrdr> artus: =) ну особо ничего информативного
<snwbrdr> artus: так насчет лажи с символами погоречился :) все путем :)
<User185[web]> как обновить до 11.04
<AndreX> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, указав в строчке: Prompt=normal и sudo do-release-upgrade както так
<Cat1> какой клиент лучше - Gajim или qutIM?
<artus> первый
<Cat1> спасибо
<artus> Cat1, кстати, потести vacuum-im и скажи как оно
<Raiden> из этих двух лучше pidgin :)
<Cat1> да пиджин у меня как раз вот
<Cat1> да он кривой )))
<artus> дадада
<Raiden> ну незнаю. У меня он не вызывает проблем
<Cat1> я к нему так привык , а он кривой
<artus> ну некоторым и NM нравится )
<Raiden> можно в двух словах что криво?
<Cat1> да мне уже несколько раз сказали что он кривой, то длинные тексты не может резать , то еще чего то не помню ))
<skai> Raiden: ессесно нет.вброс - это одно.а жоказательства  это уже сложно
<Cat1> для меня он не кривой, мне нравится
<skai> artus: вакуум идет фтопку
<skai> artus: фонон и ксин в зависимостях
<skai> artus: мож мне еще и копыто ставить?
<artus> skai, это чего такое ?
<skai> artus: фонон - кедешный пульс
<Raiden> http://www.fpmurphy.com/gnome-shell-extensions/
<skai> artus: ксин тож оттуда
<skai> artus: и кутей требует по полной
<Raiden> ну, фонон не совсем пульс, даже совсем нет
<skai> Raiden: я ему к тому, что в кедах за звук отвечает
<Raiden> фоно прослойка для работы с различным оборуованием
<Raiden> Ну ок
<Cat1> Raiden: почему -то сразу говорят Да у тебя пиджин ? и смеются гады . Подозрительно , что-то в нем имеется отличительное =)
<skai> Raiden: как и пульс в гноме - так и фонон в кедах
<Raiden> звук там может и через пульс идти
<Raiden> а кедах
<skai> Raiden: может.а тут и через фонон.но ить где что первым ставят
<artus> skai, эммммм, ничига оно не требует
<skai> artus: ну у тя уже стоит небось
<artus> skai, слил деб , поставил, и фсе
<skai> artus: кутим ставил или еще что
<artus> skai, нет
<artus> у меня ток гаджим
<skai> artus: стоит.проверь.я тож деб слил.и там в гдеби сразу было сказано, что требуется 11 зависимостей доставить в процессе
<Raiden> Cat1: завидуют наверное. У меня в вин тоже пиджин. Стабильно работает абсолютно.
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> некоторые маньяки жабера ругают мультипротокольные клиенты, и пиджину тоже достается.
<Raiden> а так норм вещь
<Raiden> гм, теперь я похож на маньяка
<Cat1> я почему пиджин поставил? потому что он первый у меня нормально принял и отправил файлики на винду и обратно) ну и оставил его , а он еще и работает прилично как оказалось.
<artus> Cat1, за файлики через im ручки отрывать надо )
<skai> мыло есть
<artus> еще один )
<Cat1> да мне прислали , а я получить не мог, поставил пиджин и получил, а то на меня орать начали нафига я линукс поставил
<Cat1> ))
<artus> мдяяя
<XuMuK> как в вайне удалить программу?
<XuMuK> кто-нить помнит?
<artus> XuMuK, rm -rf
<XuMuK> artus, а по типу винду установка/удаление ничо нет?
<XuMuK> мне главное чтоб настройки снесло...
<XuMuK> потому что только стим так глючит, остальное в вайне норм работает
<XuMuK> Raiden, привет) ты чо то какой то сёня странный(
<XuMuK> то есть )
<skai> XuMuK: дык снеси и все
<skai> XuMuK: залез в реестр и снес все лишнее потом
<XuMuK> ну попробую...
<artus> skai, знаеш, учитывая то у меня гном не живет в системе мне как то ниразу не печально ставить qt )
<Raiden> у меня фтп поднят + клиент динднс. кидаю в папку файлик или монитурую туда папки через маунт --бинд
<Raiden> и так фалами меняюсь
<skai> artus: а мне как то печалтно ставить фоно и ксин
<skai> на куте плевать
<AndreX> XuMuK, wine uninstaller
<artus> skai, как оно пишетцо то ?
<skai> AndreX: да зачем
<artus> в оригенале
<XuMuK> Raiden, http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13069999165544.jpg :)
<skai> AndreX: пусть идет в меню и там смотрит анинтал винсофт
<skai> artus: phonon
<XuMuK> AndreX, спс
<AndreX> гг
<Raiden> У мну гном живет в системе, но ставить части кде или qt как-то тоже не печально.
<Raiden> сча вот с квирка пишу, например
<Cat1> ubuntuone мне почему то нравится , а все про него молчат . Удобная же вещь. Например при переустановке системы. И файликами меняться тоже умеет.
<Raiden> XuMuK: ))
<artus> skai, i A libphonon4 Размер в распакованном виде: 528к , даааааа , ацкая зависимость
<skai> ну а зачем мне ставить ради попробовать еще одну прослойку для звука (тем более, что звуками в чатиках не юзаю)
<skai> artus: нюню.я видел проги и меньше, которые жрали памяти поболее
<artus> skai, это единственный фонон который стоит
<XuMuK> опа
<XuMuK> оно само чтоли вылечилось? о_О
<skai> artus: ну у тя не убунта.а на убунту в зависимости выставили всякой гадости
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/202919/b2800a95
<skai> фонон либо фонон фонон-ксин-бакенд
<skai> либксин 5 штук
<artus> skai, ну с 119 вкладками фокса и остальным г 700 метров
<skai> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15790303/Screenshot.png
<XuMuK> о_О
<XuMuK> artus, а чо у тебя?
<artus> коробка )
<Cat1> вакуум ставлю. посмотрим ка
<Raiden> клементин ещё крутится часто\постоянно и смплейер. Мне думается установка софта на qt долгое время не проблема, т.к. научилось это всё выглядеть внешне одинаково
<skai> у мну гном со 150 хромиума и влц с делюгой - 1гб еле еле набирал
<artus> skai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616868/
<artus> skai, так что нефиг тут)
<skai> artus: 23:19:21           skai | artus: ну у тя не убунта.а на убунту в зависимости выставили всякой гадости
<skai> artus: так что нефиг тут
<skai> :)
<artus> skai, дык того, вырубить рекомендуемые нафиг из апт не ?
<Raiden> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0602/h_1307031797_472fd5baa9.png
<skai> Raiden: заставьте меня развидеть это
<Raiden> так ужасно всё?  )
<artus> Raiden, эммм, а каким макаром у тя табы в 2 ряда идут? )
<skai> шрефтыыыы
<Raiden> tabmix plus расширение, на самом деле у меня включен ов 4 ряда.
<skai> мне хватает одного рядка в хромиуме
<Raiden> шрифты в гном3 выглядят несколько не так как в 2.
<Raiden> возможно временно - незнаю.
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/202929/b461b8f0
<XuMuK> вот изврат то)
<skai> ох тыж еееееежиньки
<skai> тя кто надоумил?
<Legal> - и я ПЛакал.... :)
<NGE01> приветствую всех!
<XuMuK> skai, вот сижу и жду пока мне кто нить чо нить укажет)
<XuMuK> re
<skai> формат с
<Legal> )
<AndreX> хе хе
<NGE01> кто юзал unity3d web player?
<skai> ты
<AndreX> !ask > NGE01
<ubuntuhelp> NGE01, please see my private message
<AndreX> !q1 > NGE01
<artus> irc транспорт скажите кто нить на потестить
<skai> artus: mipt.ru
<skai> artus: глянь у них.вроде был
<skai> talk.mipt.ru
<skai> вот  вроде правильней
<artus> мертвый он
<artus> по крайней мере irc
<XuMuK> таааг... флажки вместо букв сделал...
<skai> ну я раньше ицку транспорт юзал у них
<XuMuK> теперь каг их с нижней панели на верхнюю переселить?! о_О
<skai> artus: попроси ина поднять.или андрюху
<Raiden> а я повесил менюшку с номерамистолов. можно мышой переключаться не лазая туда где выбор окон
<Raiden> хотя я бы предпочел просто колесо на столе крутануть
<XuMuK> Raiden, потом сделаем)
<skai> а я взглянул на приятную панельку в гном2.32 и смотрю на вас с усмешкой:)
<XuMuK> Raiden, а ты рисширение какое то поставил или каг?
<Raiden> да, сек
<skai> XuMuK: на вебапд8 сходи в раздел гном шелл
<skai> XuMuK: найдешь кучу всякой всячины
<skai> твиков, хаков и расширений
<Raiden> http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/workspace-indicator.tar.gz
<victor0000> artus транспорт плохие, у меня было
<XuMuK> Raiden, хотя я уже привык к контрол+альт+стрелки))
<XuMuK> skai, да лазил... не так уж там и много... пока)
<Raiden> ой. Можно не кликать, колесом прокручивает столы , если навести мышу.
<skai> Raiden: жуть интересного, да?:)
<Raiden> ну да, просто иногда рука на мышке.
<skai> синапс поставь
<Raiden> skai: )) у меня в классик гноме примерно так было. Я просто радуюсь что можно повторить
<skai> ну ниче:)скоро и вантузятнеги отведают планшетных тырфейсов
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> в вин8 кое-что будет. Сча линк кину
<Raiden> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/612106/
<Raiden> у ГШ есть будущее, т.к. оно может расширяться. То же расширение док довольно тупое, но оно может и слева быть и справа, а в том же юнити кнопки намертво привязаны
<Raiden> негибко короче
<Raiden> гном2 всё ещё хорош, впринципе ) Но когда-то надо было менять, ему 10 лет, почти как вин хп
<victor0000> Raiden: да
<skai> Raiden: да видел я что в в8 будет:)уже поржал
<victor0000> skai: тебя в8 ))
<skai> victor0000: че?
<victor0000> skai: тебя скоро в8 ))
<skai> victor0000: понятно.белая горячка у тебя
<XuMuK> Raiden, https://github.com/ecoleman/noa11y-colemando.com ставлю, а оно сё равно не убираецо((
<victor0000> XuMuK: убираецо О_О
<Raiden> у меня работает, сек
<Raiden> да, у меня тоже расширение
<XuMuK> victor0000, не убирацо
<Raiden> а в твикере расширение стало видно?
<XuMuK> неа
<victor0000> XuMuK: жакера?
<XuMuK> в том то и прикол что нет(
<Raiden> значит оно не подгрузилось.
<XuMuK> victor0000, чо?
<Raiden> посмотри metadata.json
<Raiden> в "shell-version": ["3.0"], всё так же?
<Raiden> строке
<XuMuK> ща
<Raiden> права на папку может ещё или опять не туда распаковал
<Raiden> нас тут уже 3 таких поулчается
<Raiden> )
<XuMuK> ииихааа))
<XuMuK> наконец-то))
<XuMuK> а то она меня ппц как раздражала...
<XuMuK> я чо, инвалид чтоль? о_О
<XuMuK> погоду чтоль добавить на трей...
<Raiden> второй появился погодный
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e9ub-7CFnY&feature=player_embedded ы
<skai> хамелеон няша
<shenmue> угу
<rapidsp> айфон кака
<skai> даж хамелеон знает
<shenmue> suse vs iphone
<skai> во.точно.опенсуся не любит яблофоны:)
<XuMuK> Raiden, ага) и подвесил мне гном)
<XuMuK> обойдус)
<Raiden> ))
<XuMuK> Raiden, у меня на телефоне няшный виджет))
<Raiden> возможно что-то сделать надо было. Ридми там
<Raiden> хотя этот новй я не пробовал.
<NGE01> как такое лечить http://paste.pro/1755889
<Raiden> в винду ребутнись, время сэкономишь
<XuMuK> забавный хамелеошка))
<shenmue> =)
<Raiden> NGE01: для чего тебе этот вебплейер понадобился? кинь линк
<NGE01> Raiden, us.battlestar-galactica.bigpoint.com/
<Raiden> хехе
<mnid> Ку,  народ, такой вопрос...купил ноут, на нём Intel Core i7-740QM и 6 гигов оперативки (до этого всегда юзал амд64 и не имел проблем), теперь какую версию ставить что бы видело все 6 гигов? i386 подойдёт?
<artus> с pae ядром
<XuMuK> Raiden, http://www.fpmurphy.com/gnome-shell-extensions/ видел? чувак уже настрочил ппц))
<Raiden> NGE01: оставь тут свой голос http://feedback.unity3d.com/forums/15792-unity/suggestions/164961-platforms-linux-player-web-player-support
<Raiden> видел, я оотуда часть взял
<Raiden> эврика не завелась 2.1 правильно.
<XuMuK> mnid, если убунту 11,04 будешь ставить, то она автоматом рае поставит, если нет - то самому патчить надо или х64 ставить
<NGE01> Raiden, смешно.... они 2 года не могут плагин сделать, просто игнорируют платформу.
<XuMuK> Raiden, у меня тоже не...
<Raiden> noim завелся и поверопшенс
<mnid> XuMuK, только что глянул, винда 64...а где можно найти дист x64? На зеркале яндекс только i386 и amd64 (я про kubuntu)
<Raiden> с этими двумя меню выхода такое получается, только в ноим по умолч лого федоры, меняется в скрипте
<Raiden> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0602/h_1307036676_47c757140b.jpeg
<mnid> XuMuK, или нет смысла замарачиваться и ставить 11.04 с pae?
<Raiden> тебе кубунта нужна?
<mnid> угу
<XuMuK> amd64 ето оно и есть
<mnid> только у меня intel i7
<Raiden> вот ещё русское зеркало
<lera_> пофиг что i7
<Raiden> http://mirror.corbina.ru/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/11.04/
<XuMuK> Raiden, поверопшнс я давно уже поставил, а про им - я не хочу убирать)
<XuMuK> mnid, тебе говорят качай - не ошибешся
<XuMuK> lera_, приветиг)
<lera_> у меня i5 и kubunta - никаких проблем
<Raiden> mnid: в процессорах интел используется набор команд e64mt , который реализует платформу амд64
<lera_> привет всём)
<skai> !amd64 | mnid
<ubuntuhelp> mnid: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процессора!
<Raiden> *em64t
<mnid> спасибо
<Raiden> указание на изобретателя платформы
<Raiden> )
<mnid> тю....а я то думал что оно только под амд....а оно вот оно как...
<Raiden> у них обмен произошел
<Raiden> амд64 на ссе3
<skai> уж нам то врать не надо
<skai> ты не думал
<XuMuK> Raiden, зацени какая няшная гномья лапка)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/202973/5bc3063b
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> столько зеленого в вичате не утомляет?
<lera_> народ, а где про облака можно почитать? есть хороший ресурс? нифига не смогла найти...(((
<skai> lera_: на гисметео карта вроде есть
<Raiden> на википедии наверное. там в конце будут ссылки по теме
<lera_> спасибо скай! ты настоящий друх!)
<XuMuK> Raiden, неа) ты чооо) матрица))
<Raiden> облако некий предоставленынй удаленный ресурс. Например убунту ван. Раньше бы назвали шарингом, а сча это облако )
<Raiden> хотя иногда облако это удаленные вычисления , а не место на диске
<XuMuK> Raiden, потому что щас не только шарить можно на облаках... облачные вычисления каг бы намекают)...
<Raiden> ну, ага
<lera_> значит там можно бэкапы хранить надёжно?
<XuMuK> ага
<Raiden> в теории да )
<XuMuK> lera_, я так и делаю... на amazon S3
<lera_> игрушку б туда поставить, что бы систему не грузить)
<Raiden> на практике может какой-нить школьник доступ получит и потрет всё нафиг
<Raiden> :)
<XuMuK> не думаю, что школьнеги на амазон так легко залезут
<lera_> arma2 так и не заработала нормально... текстур нет((( и всё серое...
<XuMuK> а если залезут - данные храняцо на нескольких серверах... потрет на одном, на других останецо
<skai> мне дропа хватае
<XuMuK> там места маловато для бекапов
<skai> XuMuK: 20гб хватае
<XuMuK> я на амазоне храню тока самое ценное, фотки дочки)
<Raiden> я для себя нашел удобным синхронизировать закладки в браузерах с помощью xmarks
<lera_> кстати, никто не пробовал ил2 или ка50 пол линуксом? работает?
<Raiden> это единственная инфа которую я храню онлайн
<skai> Raiden: а я для себя с помощью гуглодоков
<XuMuK> skai, у меня 80 гигов фоток и видиков)
<lera_> *под
<skai> XuMuK: для этого существует внешний хард
<skai> у мну там 500гб бекапа
<Raiden> тут можно долго спорить. Чем важнее инфа тем надо больше копий и разнос пошире :). Если коротко.
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<XuMuK> skai, ну у меня есть сетевой диск на терик, но он всё равно тут же де и комп...
<ydz> Подсобите http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155070.0
<skai> просто мы не в испании
<skai> в рашке с интернетом проблемы
<XuMuK> Raiden, вот и я про то же)
<skai> надежней на харде, чем в тырнете
<XuMuK> а вот тут я бы поспорил, если бы мне было делать нехеро)
<skai> ну у меня 13 минут
<skai> пока квн качаетс
<Raiden> личная инфа обычно не много весит, кроме фоток с видео. Всё остальное не так важно. Остальное лучше бекапить путем раздачи. Типа слил сериал - всем раздал в локалке
<Raiden> вот тебе и бекап )
<skai> или тупо заглянул в п2п и понял, что ктото уже забекапил за тебя
<skai> как же мне мало 20 мегабит
<skai> я избалован
<skai> дома то у мну еле еле мегабит есть
<XuMuK> у меня 8 и я не жужжу
<XuMuK> + на телефоне 3.6
<skai> у меня 7 на модеме 3жи
<XuMuK> ну теоретически там тоже 7 с чем то... но на практике 3.6 реальных
<XuMuK> HSDPA
<XuMuK> 4G то есть
<skai> это 3жи
<XuMuK> нее, следущее поколение
<XuMuK> када 3G иконка 3G, а када ето - иконка H
<skai> High-Speed Downlink Packet Access (HSDPA) is an enhanced 3G (third generation) mobile telephony communications protocol in the High-Speed Packet Access (HSPA) family, also dubbed 3.5G, 3G+ or turbo 3G,
<skai> это трижи
<skai> ереходный между 3 и 4 поколением
<XuMuK> аа, ну 3жи тока энхенсед
<XuMuK> ну да
<skai> энчансед
<skai> а не энхенсед
<XuMuK> де там ч то?
<XuMuK> enhanced
<XuMuK> сам же и запостил)
<skai> очепятка
<XuMuK> которая из них? о_О
<skai> любая
<skai> блин
<skai> я всю жизнь читал как будто там есть буква c
<skai> от что значит миопия первой степени
<skai> вот один тричетырнадцатый дрила вернет мне мои 14 баксов долга - смогу новые лнзы купить
<Raiden> кнопка тормозащя запуск скринсейвера https://github.com/RaphaelKimmig/Gnome-Presentation-Mode
<Raiden> если не баян ...
<skai> это не бойан
<skai> это маразм
<Raiden> https://github.com/RaphaelKimmig/Gnome-Presentation-Mode
<skai> а теперь бойан
<Raiden> ))
<Raiden> ну ваще наверное маразм. мплейер\смплейер и прочие сами умеют.
<XuMuK> ндааа
<XuMuK> походу первый екстеншн у чувака
<skai> потсан к успеху идет
<rtus> @op
<rtus> хихик
<rtus> еще 2 минуты
<rtus> и будет квн
<rtus> а то смотреть нечего
<rtus> нужен новый сериал
<hunter-12> ку всем
<rtus> че сломал?
<XuMuK> Raiden, ну чо, давай напишем расширение чтоль?)
<XuMuK> а то завтра дочку заберу и ппц
<XuMuK> к компу я уже подойти не смогу))
<rtus> XuMuK: завтра тебя заранее банить?:)
<XuMuK> ага))
<XuMuK> или +q))
<rtus> а то она любит за тебя флудить:)
<XuMuK> доо, ет её хлебом не корми))
<rtus> рута ей не давай главное
<hunter-12> кто пользовался инетом от мегафона по 3г модему?
<XuMuK> я ей ничо не даю)) она сама берет))
<hunter-12> чем лучше подключаться?
<Raiden> средняя кнопка по столу не задействована. Если можешь навесь туда список окон и что бы на выбранное переходило )
<Raiden> а больше идей нет
<rtus> hunter-12: я через мобайл партнер
<XuMuK> с маркета сама talking frends скачала всех))
<rtus> можно и нм, но нм хреново обрабатывает переход с 3ж на 2ж при плохом сигнале
<rtus> тупо рвет соединение
<hunter-12> еще кажется, что в вин7 скорость заметно больше, чем в лине
<rtus> фигня
<hunter-12> и какой мобайл партнер лучше - меговский или чистый хуавеевский?
<hunter-12> и еще - мобайл партнер пользуется своими дровами или дровами из ядра(теми же, что и нм)?
<AndreX> hunter-12, а разница, что 1 что второй производит одна и таже фирма а мегафон просто тему под себя подогнал и сказал что это ихний
<Raiden> XuMuK: а можешь поправить расширение с избранными папками? что бы висело сразу после Application и вместо иконки слово Places
<Raiden> как в гном2 )
<hunter-12> кстати, не мог бы драйвер NDIS работать лучше? он у меня даже не встал..
<XuMuK> фигасе
<XuMuK> Raiden, смотри какая прикольная тулза для создания)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/203007/1af100a9
<skai> hunter-12: да пофиг на него
<XuMuK> Raiden, попробую)
<Raiden> и ещё неплохо бы девайсы туда же засунуть, ну как в гном2.
<hunter-12> последнее, все же в вин7 инет быстрее, а скорость та же, что может подъедать трафик?
<Raiden> а то место скоро может кончится на панели )
<XuMuK> тока сначала придецца нехилое кол-во манов покурить)
<Raiden> может фрагментация пакетов , мту \ мру
<Raiden> или как там размер тсп пакета задается
<Raiden> gnome-shell-extension-tool --create-extension - баян наверн.
<skai> а вы замечали, что макаревич похож на адама сендлера
<hunter-12> а все же, что в убунте может подъедать трафик?
<vdrandom> вооружайся tcpdump, netstat и смотри :)
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN92ht7RCeA
<jlewka1> всdtv ghbdtn
<jlewka1> всем привет
<skai> жлевка1?
<skai> @deop
<skai> а обычный жлевка куда делся?
<jlewka1> на работе остался)
<jlewka1> такой вопрос, как mocp запретить рулить громкостью всей системы7?
<skai> @kick jlewka
<skai> jlewka1: свободно
<freed0m> Добрый вечер! Имеется вопрос по nautilus. Есть кто в нем разбирается?
<jlewka1> как?)
<skai> jlewka1: грю ник твой свободен
<jlewka1> skai, хм,  на ноуте почему то умолчанию jlewka1 стоит)
<skai> хосспаде
<jlewka1> skai, хотя нет
<kstati> jelewka /msg nickserv help
<skai> у вассермана такая жилетка и штаны - это ужас
<jlewka1> так что там с mocp можно сделать?)
<jlewka1> так что там с mocp можно сделать?)
<jlewka1> срь
<jlewka1> или какие еще есть консольные плееры?
<freed0m> Вопрос: Снес pcmanfm и поставил nautilus. Не могу попасть в корзину и не видно других физических дисков NTFS. родного каталога и папок пользователя. Помогите настроить
<jlewka1> чувствуется какого пакета не хватает
<jlewka1> sudo aptitude install nautilus сделай, мб докочает)
<freed0m> все докачано
<jlewka1> такой вопрос, как mocp запретить рулить громкостью всей системы7?
<vdrandom> jlewka1, поковыряй конфиг что ли
<vdrandom> емнип, там есть такая опция
<freed0m> Нужна помощь: Снес pcmanfm и поставил nautilus. Не могу попасть в корзину и не видно других физических дисков NTFS. родного каталога и папок пользователя. Помогите настроить
<vdrandom> может, их нет? cd туда переходит?
<Raiden> хфце?
<freed0m> все есть. в pcmanfm отображались. СD переходит нормально. LXDE
<Raiden> погугли тогда про эту связку. вот например первое что вылезло http://www.linux16.net/node/408
<XuMuK> Raiden, написал для пробы, чтобы апликейшнс меняло на лого, работать не работает, но гном подвесило))
<Raiden> или если есть рам 512мб или больше, просто ставь убунту десктоп и выберай потом классик сессию гнома )
<Raiden> XuMuK: )
<XuMuK> и чо самое забавное, код то правильный... хз, мож конфликтует с каким нить другим))
<Raiden> а у меня вот это не заработало https://github.com/kagesenshi/gnome-shell-extensions-pidgin
<Raiden> XuMuK: не знаешь как менять очередность на панели?
<Raiden> ну как разместить сразу посли апликешен
<XuMuK> Raiden, нее, вапще никакой пока документации не найти, ни анг ни русской((
<XuMuK> ни по Апи ни вапще по чему бы то ни было...
<Raiden> я смог изменить иконку на имя, но там в коде по ходу описание что это трей иконка
<Raiden> поэтому справа размещена
<vamadir> народ поскажите как изменить интерфейс страницы? например на www.google.ru хочу вместо "карты" написать "око". Но только чтобы это отображалось у меня в браузере.
<vamadir> как я понимаю это можно сделать через стили в браузере
<vamadir> только вот как ?
<inkvizitor68sl> кто там aerofs хотел? http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/p2p/120498/
<inkvizitor68sl> почты свои давайте
<XuMuK> z
<XuMuK> я
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хм, а у тя 15.1 или 14.5 ?
<vdrandom> что это за аэрофс? О_о
<artus> странно, пошло обновлятцо, какого ж оно тогда ставило старую версию онлайнинсталятором своим
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, енто, где у него кнопашка не синкать каталог?
<artus> а, проглядел, это в разделе "нима" (((
<unibot> всем привет
<artus> вотблин киллерфича, удалил каталог из библиотеки оно нафиг все снесло (
<unibot> кто нибудь ставил реалтековсие драйвера?
<artus> был тут один
<artus> неделю он их ставил)
<unibot> блин хотел попросить чтоб видео записали, уж больно геморрно на буржуйском сайте описано
<vdrandom> лол
<unibot> а я с англияским не очень :(
<unibot> сука бля да и русским оказывается
<tasik> :)
<artus> @kick unibot свободен
<artus> да и с мозгом тоже )
<tasik> всем привет!
<XuMuK> artus, гыг
<XuMuK> де там Raiden
<Raiden> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: гыг )
<Raiden> Main.panel._leftBox.insert_actor(panelFavorites.actor, 1);
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чей то оно под венду мутное какое то, уже минут 5ть пытаетцо профиль зоздать
<Raiden> тут похоже очередность на панели задается
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, по ходу 10ть человек для них уже хаброэфект )
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> Raiden, кстати да
<[koshka]> прет
<victor0000> koshka]: ты?
<[koshka]> что я ? не, меня не прет
<[koshka]> artus: няу
<victor0000> koshka]: кого ник?
<XuMuK> victor0000, ты чо, ники копипастишь чтоль?))
<artus> [koshka], кооотяяяя))))
<[koshka]> artus: даа,это я
<[koshka]> что ты мне в жабе то не отвечаешь?)
<artus> [koshka], куда пропала ? )
<XuMuK> [koshka], привет, кстати)
<[koshka]> XuMuK: приветик
<[koshka]> artus: да тут я ) рядом всегда
<artus> [koshka], это я то не отвечаю? мимо пролетела я и заметить не успел )
<[koshka]> кондеры поменяли, так я теперь совсем тут =)
<[koshka]> та ладно)
<artus> ну вооть ) а ты боялась)
<victor0000> XuMuK: а) вывод есть?
<seed22_> друзья, а есть какой-нибудь коммандер для gtk ? только нормальный, доведенный до ума, типа тотала ?
<[Raiden]> у кого гномшелл можете посмотреть , меню place в левой части панели ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/places-menu_leftmod.tar.bz2
<gaga_rin> вечер
<[Raiden]> ночер
<[Raiden]> )
<mva> @mode +b unibot
<inkvizitor68sl> пофиксил труды очередного криворукого админа
<inkvizitor68sl> который не может создать новые DNS записи....
<[Raiden]> возьми пирожок
<artus> таааак, зашибись
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: хм?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: это ты кому предлагаешь зашибиться?
<XuMuK> а на манеже всё теже))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну, покажи скрин, чо ты там намутил?)
<[Raiden]> ну скрин с плейсес я показывал уже
<[Raiden]> а больше пока ничего
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0603/h_1307053773_e809aebc14.png
<XuMuK> полный десктоп
<[Raiden]> расширение апликейшен локализованное стало - обновил. Наверное откачу или подумаю как плейсес русифицировать )
<[Raiden]> просто в скрипте если поменять слово - кракозябры
<XuMuK> а у меня органичненько)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/203127/dbd912bc
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а как ты убрал с панели заголовок
<[Raiden]> окна текущего
<[Raiden]> или просто сча не видно
<[Raiden]> просто нет активного окна...
<XuMuK> ну)
<XuMuK> а мне оно наоборот нравицо)
<Vasja> всем привет!
<[Raiden]> привет
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> никто не хочет вспомнить детство?)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/203132/b0ffc18d
<XuMuK> holy bomb в руках держит)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я вот чо подумал)... мы с тобой взяли и из третьего гнома сделали второй))
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем да
<XuMuK> во всяком случае визуально)
<[Raiden]> судя по гуглю с описанием расширений и ссылкам на всякие личные блоги так делают почти все
<[Raiden]> :)
<XuMuK> щас я те скажу как перевести...
<[Raiden]> ок
<XuMuK> &#1055;&#1077;&#1056;&#1077;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну ваще сойдет для сельской местности
<XuMuK> по мне так переход неудачный перевод
<XuMuK> и слишком длинно
<[Raiden]> места ещё подходит
<XuMuK> вот ето более точноо
<Vasja> а есть прожка под убунту чтоб видео с рабочего стола записывала?( ну по типу виндовской камтазии)
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> гном3)))
<Vasja> фигасе! а как писать то?
<[Raiden]> let label = new St.Label({ text: _("#1055;&#1077;&#1056;&#1077;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;") });
<XuMuK> ffmpeg -i x11grab --display 0:0 -t avi -f out.avi
<XuMuK> чо то такое
<[Raiden]> что-то не пашет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-03
<XuMuK> а чо выдает?
<[Raiden]> так цифры и выдает
<XuMuK> ппц
<Vasja> а у меня гном 2.3
<XuMuK> в хтмле и яве даж када русские кряки, ето прокатывает
<[Raiden]> Vasja: я так хватал, т.к. в мпег быстрей хазват
<[Raiden]> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1680x1050 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq ~/tst.mpg
<[Raiden]> а потом конвертил в h264 в avidemux
<[Raiden]> или юзай gtk-recordmydesktop
<Vasja> ё маё у меня терминал на русском язяыыке..
<XuMuK> попробуй text/ascii
<XuMuK> [Raiden], а всё таки мега фича с записью по шорткату, согласись))
<Vasja> как сделать быстрый скриншот?
<XuMuK> такого пока я не встречал нигде больше))
<[Raiden]> ага
<XuMuK> кнопка скриншота на клаве
<[Raiden]> Vasya, scrot ещё вариант , в фоне пускаешь, указав сколько снимков делать и потом делаешь что надо.
<[Raiden]> какой-то получится удачный )
<XuMuK> я када в каком то месте где кнопко не срабатывает делаю скротом
<XuMuK> scrot -cd 5
<Vasja> принскрин у меня не работает ну в смысле жму он предлагает сохранить выбираю пнж и рабочий стол жму сохранить и дуля с маком на рабочем столе ничего нима..
<Vasja> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg хоть это сработало))
<Vasja> а кда он это видео сохраняет?
<XuMuK> pwd
<Vasja> э а как остановить запись?
<syntax_> пасаны, может ктонить с опенбоксом подсказать?
<Vasja> всё разобрался q надо нажать)
<[Raiden]> ctrl+c тоже сойдет
<Vasja> классная вещь! спасибо
<Vasja> ща залью видео куда-то
<syntax_> http://img706.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1wr.png/
<syntax_> никто не в курсе, что нао сделать, чтобы это цвета убрались?
<syntax_> поменял тему опенбокса и тему гтк
<syntax_> менял разные
<syntax_> а цвет остаёца
<syntax_> =/
<Vasja> я в убанту)) http://rghost.ru/9163761
<Vasja> а как тут иксы перезагрузить?
<syntax_> ctrl alt backspace?
<XuMuK> syntax_, может быть отключено
<[Raiden]> alt+sysrq+K наверное.
<XuMuK> Vasja, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<XuMuK> ннаверняка)
<XuMuK> ыы
<ubuntu__> вот и скриншоты на рабочем столе появились)
<ubuntu__> а как тут историю чата за последние 5 мин посмотреть?
<syntax_> nikak
<[Raiden]> в kvirc есть смотрелка логов
<[Raiden]> а как у вас - незнаю
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> туплю, ночь...
<vasja> мнил а я теперь забыл что я там в терминал вбивал чтобы видео с экрана записать..
<[Raiden]> вроде был онлайн лог
<XuMuK> vasja, вызови терминал и стрелку вверх нажми
<[Raiden]> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/06/03/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<vasja> XuMuK:  спасибо!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ctrl+r ещё в баше есть
<[Raiden]> поиск в истории
<[Raiden]> с 2005 года http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<vasja> да логи легко через гуголь находятся)
<vasja> какой под убунту самый популярный irc клиент?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> все!
<vdrandom> самый популярный != самый удобный для тебя лично
<vasja> я только что виндовски портабл квирк запустил правда пару названий на кнопках отсутствуют но он подключился к серверу
<vdrandom> ставь, пробуй
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> kvirc нативно вообще-то есть
<vasja> щя попробую под вино портабл mIRC запустить)
<vdrandom> зачем?
<vdrandom> вот уж в чём, а в irc-клиентах под линуксами нехватки нет
<vasja> не запустился mIRC
<vdrandom> irssi, weechat, xchat, kvirc, quassel, konversation, chatzilla <- выбирай любой
<vdrandom> ставь, пробуй
<vasja> ого!
<vasja> xchat хочу
<vdrandom> ставь, лол
<vasja> ну он только под федору в пакете рмп есть пподскажешь как скомпелить из сырцов?
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> у тебя убунту?
<vasja> ага
<vdrandom> !apt > vasja
<ubuntuhelp> vasja, please see my private message
<vdrandom> у тебя есть обширные репозитории, в которых есть практический весь необходимый софт
<vdrandom> нахрена тебе исходники и rpm-пакеты?
<vasja> ну я зашёл на сайт официальный
<vasja> а как по другому его поставить?
<vdrandom> посмотри приватное сообщение от бота
<vasja> я глянул)
<vasja> в общем я скачал исходные коды читаю ридми инстал пишут: Type this:
<vasja> 	./configure
<vasja> 	make
<vasja> Become root and type:
<vasja> 	make install
<vdrandom> лучше перечитай сообщение от бота
<vdrandom> там ссылка есть
<syntax_> зайди в синаптик и набери xchat
<vasja> а чё это за ё-ма-ё? http://i.piccy.info/i5/66/15/1581566/Snymok.png
<syntax_> или sudo apt-get install xchat
<syntax_> sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> когда много команд хочешь cделать можешь набрать sudo -i
<XuMuK> [Raiden], http://xumuka.net/files/ff_eats_ie.gif
<XuMuK> не то)
<XuMuK> http://lambda.xumuka.net/flash/bug.swf
<[Raiden]> )
<vasja> sudo apt-get install xchat поставилось! спасибо!
<XuMuK> блин, я тут чо, корки пропускаю самые чтоль?))
<XuMuK> vasja, када говоришь с винды пересел?)
<vasja> сегодня
<XuMuK> везет тебе)
<vasja> 2-а часа назад
<vasja> но я до этого баловался ставил разные линухи но я в них по полчаса сидел и всё)
<XuMuK> надо съесть чо нить, а то курить ппц как хочецо...
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я таки бросаю)
<syntax_> бросаешь?
<syntax_> блин я тоже
<XuMuK> а без Алена Кара)
<XuMuK> и*
<syntax_> ниразу не смотрел?
<[Raiden]> поздравляю если так.
<vasja> я бросил курить полгода назад считаю это самым великим достижением в своей жизни! и рад этому безмерно)
<XuMuK> нет
<syntax_> а вот с ним и щас не хотелось бы!
<XuMuK> я план курю, мне такое нельзя смотреть))
<syntax_> я посмотрел, купил пачку сиг, и не курю их)
<syntax_> после плана вот тока хочеца иногда :D
<vasja> зайду с xchat-a
<syntax_> аллахакбар
<Vasja> а если я к примеру хочу под вином запустить виндовскую прогу которая требует виндовский директ икс и виндовский вреймворк то мне делать?
<vdrandom> !winetricks | Vasja
<ubuntuhelp> Vasja: winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<XuMuK> !POL
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='POL'
<XuMuK> !playonlinux
<ubuntuhelp> PlayOnLinux - это оболочка для Wine, предназначенная для облегчения установки и запуска Windows™ приложений, в первую очередь игр. Сайт проекта: http://www.playonlinux.com/
<Vasja> ок.
<Vasja> я запустил фотошоппод вином!! это ж нериальная крутотища!! http://i.piccy.info/i5/73/15/1581573/Snymok-1.png
<[Raiden]> Vasja: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0603/h_1307061609_de86636dbe.png
<XuMuK> ыыы
<Vasja> ))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], кстати, у тя чо за картинка при запуске gimp ?)
<[Raiden]> которая по умолч
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/203151/36b81a50
<XuMuK> такая?))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сам подсунул или в гимпе есть такая?
<[Raiden]> фотошоп вообще тоже пускал, фотки в нем правил 1 время. Чесно говоря под вин оно лучше
<Vasja> а как тут замутить виртуальный Сd rom?
<[Raiden]> пошустрей оно там
<Vasja> фотошоп сам по себе тяжёлый гад
<Vasja> так как мне сделать виртульный сидирум чтоб образы в него монтировать?
<[Raiden]> он тут не нужен, но есть удобная программа для монтирования - acetoneiso
<[Raiden]> бб
<Vasja> Не удалось получить http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/phonon_4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<Vasja> E: Невозможно получить некоторые архивы, вероятно надо запустить apt-get update или попытаться повторить запуск с ключом --fix-missing
<Vasja> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Vasja> всё пошло ну жно было сделать apt-get update
<Vasja> а как монтировать?
<XuMuK> что ты хочешь примонтировать?
<Vasja> ну как что iso образ
<Vasja> тая ставил этот acetoneiso и у меня законьчилось свободное место и оно непоставилось..
<Vasja> dpkg: не удалось добавить запись status о `diffutils' в `/var/lib/dpkg/status': На устройстве кончилось место
<Vasja> ладно нужно спать а то бошка не варит уже..
<syntax_> есть живой кто?
<XuMuK> есть полумертвый...
<The_MEk_> не буди :) и не сожран будешь
<tarokinoe> проверка связи )
<Antiban> Всем привет
<tarokinoe> sasd
<Infra_3600> ку
<ufo_xx> всем привет
<tarokinoe> превед
<skai> !
<tarokinoe> меня кто нить слышит?
<skai> нет
<Talos> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<Talos> ![ls]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ls]'
<Master-Lie> Привет всем. Нужна помощь. Есть компьютер с Ubuntu 10.04 присоединённый к Active Directory с помощью Likewise-open. Вопрос: как можно добавить  сетевого пользователя в список на экране входа в систему, gdm?
<Master-Lie> !info vidalia
<skai> чет тишина тут
<skai> че таг?
<kstati> skai, ты ж вопросы не задаёшь )
<skai> kstati: да я их и не задаю обычно.один вопрос в месяц - не в счет
<kstati> значит на этот месяц хватит ) "<skai> че таг?"
<skai> а я мож вам сурпрЫзы наделать:)на тысячелетие вперед
<mort117[1]> ó ìåíÿ ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè CodeLite ïåðåñòàëà çàãðóçàòüñÿ ubuntu 8.04, êàê âîñòàíîâèòü?
<ubuntuhelp> mort117[1]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vadimkiselev> Здравствуйте, не работает скролл на тачпаде ноута Acer aspire timelinex 3830tg
<skai> vadimkiselev: сочувтсвую
<vadimkiselev> skai: а помочь?
<skai> vadimkiselev: тебе только экстрасенс поможет
<vadimkiselev> skai: что надо скинуть, чтобы помогли?
<skai> vadimkiselev: ну хотя бы какой тачпад.от какого производителя
<vadimkiselev> skai: в ноуте acer aspire timelinex 3820tg. про тачпад незнаю
<SergeyIT> mort117_, как ставил? Может на 10.04 перейти
<skai> vadimkiselev: я тоже не знаю.и как тебе помочь?если ты не хочешь узнать
<vadimkiselev> skai: сейчас пытаюсь узнать
<mort117_> SergeyIT ставил с live cd, а при переходе папка home заменится?
<SergeyIT> mort117_, я имею ввиду codelite как ставил?
<vadimkiselev> skai: Традиционный тачпад производства Synaptics
<mort117_> SergeyIT с deb пакета, и при установке комп вырубился (из за перебоя в сети)
<SergeyIT> mort117_, давно на 8.04?
<mort117_> SergeyIT около 4мес
<SergeyIT> mort117_, так переставь на более современное, если железо тянет
<SergeyIT> mort117_, и ups поставь
<mort117_> на 10.04? у меня все данные в папке home она после переустановки заменится?
<SergeyIT> mort117_, так сохрани ее где-нибудь
<mort117_> SergeyIT там данных много, некуда сохранить
<SergeyIT> mort117_, так не пронял, зачем 8-ку ставил?
<mort117_> SergeyIT просто диск с 8 в руки попал я и установил
<SergeyIT> ммм-да )
<mc_fail> кто-нибудь поднимал postfix на убунте?
<mc_fail> у меня почему-то мэйлдроп не работает
<mc_fail> maildrop[12472]: Temporary authentication failure.
<kstati> mc_fail, нет, это фантастика, блин
<mc_fail> и хз что ему надо
<kstati> !postfix | mc_fail
<ubuntuhelp> mc_fail: Postfix используется в Ubuntu в качестве стандартных !MTA и !MDA. См. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=5095.0 , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto . См. также !MailServer и !MailServer-AD
<mc_fail> мне нужно настроить почтовик с аутентификацией в mysql
<mort117_> SergeyIT а в ubuntu нету чегонибудь наподобие востановления системы с контрольной точки?
<mc_fail> и c управлением через mysqladmin
<kstati> !backup | mort117_
<ubuntuhelp> mort117_: Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<SergeyIT> mort117_, поищи на форуме подобное (у меня такого не было)
<mort117_> SergeyIT я не могу зделать так как по ссылкум, у меня терминал не запускается
<SergeyIT> mort117_, на форуме тему открой с выводом, что система пишет, может кто поможет...
<mort117_> SergeyIT в том то и дело что система ничего не пишет, просто пустой экран и ничего не работает
<SergeyIT> mort117_, а биос ?
<mort117_> биос грузится
<SergeyIT> mort117_, тогда с лайва загрузись и диск проверь
<mort117_> SergeyIT в смысле диск проверить?
<SergeyIT> mort117_, HDD
<mort117_> SergeyIT как его проверить? када с лайва гружусь его видно
<SergeyIT> mort117_, man fsck
<mort117_> SergeyIT а если просто с лайва заново установить то все файлы пропадут?
<SergeyIT> mort117_, ну или gparted и нам чек сделать
<SergeyIT> mort117_, а /home у тебя на отдельном разделе?
<mort117_> SergeyIT нет все на одном
<SergeyIT> тогда хуже, копировать куда-то
<mort117_> SergeyIT там 600 гигов, копировать некуда
<[v-8]_jupiter> ХМ толи гномошел такой шустрый  или fedora
<SergeyIT> mort117_, с лайва зайди и посмотри диск в gparted или fdisk -l
<SergeyIT> mort117_, потом проверь
 * skai кинул тапком в SergeyIT
<SergeyIT> skai, хорошо не баном... ;)
 * skai кинул бананом....не.не кинул.банан жалко
<SergeyIT> skai, передал тапок кошке, для ее нужд )
<AndreX> приветы
 * skai кинул тапком в AndreX
 * AndreX убегает от тапка
<rapidsp> радиоуправляемый тапок?
<AndreX> у него чего тока нет хорошо что не радиоуправляемый кирпич
<kdaniel> Всем привет
<AndreX> kdaniel, привет
<kdaniel> у кого-нибудь есть success story с установкой fedorа на сервера ? )
<yurau> нет
<kdaniel> жаль :(
<yurau> вообще-то на сервера ценос ставят
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ктото бана возжелал?
<inkvizitor68sl> на серверы ставят дебиан и убунту сервер.
<inkvizitor68sl> и иногда - фряху
<yurau> inkvizitor68sl: он хочет редхат вэй
<yurau> он егь
<yurau> он его получит :)
<skai> редхат вей - переспать с волком в кровати мертвой бабушки, а потом дровосека позвать принуждать ворлка к женитббе топором
<yurau> про тапок можно а про цент ос нельзя
<skai> тапок - это часть убунты.а центось - оффтоп
<yurau> аа тогда конечно.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я чтото пропустил?
<[v-8]_jupiter> fedora на сервер )
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня 2 vps на ней есть . Работет!
<SergeyIT> на сервер сначала админа надо...
<skai> SergeyIT: AndreX верните тапки.мне нужны патроны
<SergeyIT> skai, кошка придет, может и отдаст )
 * AndreX кинул тапком в skai
<AndreX> заберай
 * skai кинул тапком в [v-8]_jupiter
<AndreX> гг
<yurau> жара плавит мозги
<skai> AndreX: а ты иди читать учебник про корни "бира" "бер"
<AndreX> skai, это авторский приём
<skai> это отмазка для безграмотности
<AndreX> ладно, пошол читать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Токашо на роботе спориили и пришли к выводу что хр в семействе windows пока самая лучшая для десктоп) НУ и GNU/Linux вне конкуренции
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: и попробуй только кинуть тапком)
<skai> SergeyIT: верни тапок.он срочно нужен
<[v-8]_jupiter> )))
<kdaniel> Хмм, спасибо за советы )
 * SergeyIT кинул skai старый валенок, в качестве адекватной замены
<kdaniel> А то нашел у себя старичка с RH9
<kdaniel> и аптаймом в 589 дней
 * skai накидал в старый валенок старых макарон и кинул все это в [v-8]_jupiter
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: пущай еще лапшички на ушах повесит:)
<skai> скуууушнаааааа
<skai> о
<skai> опять забыл
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пятница. Завтра высплюсь. Наконецто домашний компьютер сделаю)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото у меня монитор начал выключатся под 11.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> intel g41
<[v-8]_jupiter> Больше ни у кого не проявляется?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> посоветуйте не-fullhd монитор с hdmi. матовый.
<inkvizitor68sl> дружащий с убунтой, само собой =)
<skai> а не фуллхд почму?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что не хочу возить мышкой по полю из двух огромных мониторов
<inkvizitor68sl> да и места много займут
<skai> так.ты ищешь с приятным максимум 1600* разрешением или с 4*3 соотношением?
<inkvizitor68sl> а пофиг. всё равно после 1600х900 идет фуллхд =0
<inkvizitor68sl> 1366х1024, наверное, идеально было б. Дюймов в 20
<skai> с хдми не фуллхд не найдешь
<skai> да еще и 20 дюймов
<skai> их не выпускают по причине !marazm
<Vasja> а чего у меня трансмисион ни чего не качает?
<skai> с ним это бывает
<skai> отруби инет.выключи трансмиссион.запусти.останови торренты.выключи.запусти.если они остановленные - подрубай инет и включай их
<skai> дайте сцылошко на чтото интересное
<yurau> skai: http://www.airpano.ru/
<Vasja> поставил себе CDemu появилось 2-а сд рома а как в них образы смонтировать?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30764
<AndreX> Vasja,  chmod 777 /dev/vhba_ctl && cdemu load 0 -b session 123.mds
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: 1600х900 парочку нашел, но унылых
<AndreX> Vasja, http://zenway.ru/page/cdemu монтирование через аплет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну так.потому, что не выгодно делать 20" не фуллхд
<Vasja> нету у меня /dev/vhba_ctl
<Vasja> есть только /dev/
<AndreX> depmod -a
<AndreX> modprobe vhba
<Vasja> всё дошло аплет нужно было на панель вывести
<skai> так
<skai> пойти чтоли написать ман по aria2c
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, бери 2 fullhd ) в лутше 4ре )
<qwe> а чего у меня то юнити то гном запускается ?
<qwe> как пофиксить ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: да я их и 10 возьму. мне просто такая простыня не нужна\
<inkvizitor68sl> плюнуть чтоли и купить двойник для VGA
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, и вообще, собери себе видеостену )
<inkvizitor68sl> к ноуту видостену не подключишь(
<qwe> кто-нибудь знает ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну тама должен же быть кой нить концентратор
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, и вичат на всю стену развернуть)))
<qwe> или тут только гномоблядки сидят ???
<artus> @kban qwe 86400 проветрись
<skai> @kban --user qwe
<skai> не успел
<iaks> мвааахаха
<Vasja> кто смотрел фильм "Пастырь" стоит его вообще смотреть?
<skai> @op
<skai> nick rtus
<rtus> ^-P
<rtus> artus: хихик
 * rtus кинул букву @ в artus
<skai> у кого есть 144 и 145 номер lxf?
<artus> O_o
<skai> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5807/rare.89/0_5aedf_de809817_M.jpg
<skai> как вы думаете, что они увидели?
<rapidsp> это ж актеры... они камеру увидели
<rapidsp> или это настоящие индейцы?
<skai> а вдруг оним там маршрутизаторы за несколько кило$ увидели:)
<skai> artus: о
<skai> artus: а бага ф шрЫфте есть
<skai> artus: буковка f
<artus> ?
<vdrandom> в каком шрифте?
<artus> не вижу бага
<skai> artus: и буква t
<AndreX> в ubuntu шрифте
<skai> зацени в обычном убунту фонте
<skai> и в моно
<artus> а бага то в чем ?
<artus> нет у меня обычного)
<skai> дык вместо сглаженного - палочка
<vdrandom> в моно смешная Г
<skai> чем?
<Gleb> (15:02:04) Gleb: привет всем
<Gleb> (15:02:16) Gleb: зависает opera 11 в убунту 11
<Gleb> (15:02:39) Gleb: кто что посоветует? как лечится?
<vdrandom> Gleb, она такая. а у меня в арчике крэшится
<artus> сносом оперы
<vdrandom> опера забила на линуксоидов
<Gleb> 'nj yt православно
<artus> аххаха, опера зло )
<vdrandom> и выпускает кривой браузер
<Gleb> какие альтернативы
<Gleb> нормальыне
<artus> ff4 и хром
<skai> chromium
<vdrandom> skai, Засечкой внизу. слишком длинной
<skai> во
<skai> artus: засечки на f и t есть,а на обычном шрифте - сглажены
<artus> skai, да мне как то хвостом )
<Gleb> а как полность снести оперу с ей надстройцками и расширениями всеми
<skai> со сглаженными будет няшно
<skai> и када буква m и м будет одинаковая
<vdrandom> Gleb, сносишь пакет, а настройки и расширения в ~/.opera
<Gleb> спс
<skai> vdrandom: а разве не .config/opera ?
<Gleb> а какаой есть нормальный распознаватель текста понятный и мощный
<skai> Gleb: глаза
<vdrandom> skai, у меня в ~/.opera
<skai> vdrandom: фи.даж папку конфиг не осилили:)ненормальный браузер
<vdrandom> skai, продукты мозиллы тоже ~/.config не осилили
<artus> Gleb, глаза
<skai> vdrandom: дык я и говорю.хромиум наше всьё
<vdrandom> половина разработчиков софта .config не осилили
<artus> в связке с мозгом )
<Gleb> надо отсканировать и распознать и потом перевести немецкую книгу
<Gleb> какие глаза
<Gleb> вы что
<Gleb> ?
<rapidsp> не гоните опера в линуксе стала лучче работать чем в венде
<vdrandom> rapidsp, у меня крашится, у Gleb виснет.
<Gleb> сухая статистика она глючит
<artus> rapidsp, а кого то разве интересует как оно в венде работает?
<vdrandom> это как бы символизирует
<rapidsp> чем и ФФ кстати удивляет - в линуксе тоже стал лучче работать
<skai> vdrandom: дык наверное в венде она вообще ужас
<Gleb> а  у меня фф малеха мендленее работает оперы
<Gleb> и оперативы больше жрет
<vdrandom> skai, нет, в винде она ок
<vdrandom> я на работе использую
<skai> версию 9.6? :)
<Gleb> и % процессора
<skai> фф 4 ставил?
<artus> vdrandom, 303 метра на 121 вкладку )
<vdrandom> skai, нет, последнюю
<artus> Gleb,
<rapidsp> не умеете вы их готовить ... :)
<artus> да и проц вообще не дергает )
<Gleb> хм
<Gleb> никто с распознаванием не подскажет?
<rapidsp> свой-чужой?
<Gleb> текста
<vdrandom> лол
<Gleb> немецкого
<rapidsp> немцы наверн?
<Gleb> церьковь имени tdtybxz вагановича?
<Gleb> евгения
<artus> это надо на канале немцев спрашивать (:
<vdrandom> а вообще я не знаю хороших тулз для разспознавания текста под линуксами
<Gleb> беда
<vdrandom> я вообще хороших тулз для этих целей не знаю
<Gleb> finereader в венде силен
<artus> а что, загуглить слабо ?
<Gleb> в линукс есть но за бабло
<Gleb> устал я гуглить
<Gleb> переставил кучу говнософта
<vdrandom> за хороший продукт и заплатить должно быть не жалко :)
<artus> и что, предлагаеш другим за тебя погуглить? )
<Gleb> нет думал кто то сталкивался и знает ответ сходу
<artus> Gleb, затести у гугда онлайн распознавалку
<Gleb> глючит прерывается незодакачивает
<Gleb> недозакачивает
<paul3> народ, есть какая-нибудь программа для учёта расходов, ведения семейного бюджета? :)
<artus> paul3, есть
<artus> на хабре посмотри, там их вагон и маленькая тележка
<paul3> ult&
<paul3> где?
<AndreX> GnuCash
<artus> четь гнукеш мне не понравилась
<artus> paul3, http://habrahabr.ru/qa/8097/
<artus> paul3, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1241&bih=824&q=%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%82+%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B2+site%3Ahabrahabr.ru&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<vdrandom> опера крешится при закрытии, например
<vdrandom> rapidsp, чяднт?
<vdrandom> профиль пустой
<Raiden> а версия?
<vdrandom> 11.11
<Raiden> фиг знает, у меня такая же
<Raiden> под другим юзером попробуй. Если ок, значит что-то из того что у юзера понастроено
<vdrandom> да, дело было в патчиках для gtk2, чтоб скроллбары были как в новой убунте :)
<skai> оно тебе надо оверлей скроллбары?
<vdrandom> подумал и снёс уже, лол
<vdrandom> всё равно они без композитинга криво работают
<Raiden> в юзе эти убунтовские скроллбары иногда мешают.
<Raiden> я вчера в каком-то окне последний пункт не мог выделить мышкой из-за горизонтально скрола такого
<Raiden> не нужны короче. Поиски свободного места последние 3-5 лет просто маниакальные. И в итоге только неудобства
<Raiden> )
<vdrandom> сама идея хорошая
<vdrandom> реализация подкачала :)
<Raiden> да нисколько
<vdrandom> мне очень нравилось, как оно в Google Wave реализовано было
<Raiden> может юзеру девайса с 7 дюймами экрана хороша. Но мне то какое до него дело.
<Raiden> У меня десктоп
<kstati> Raiden, i3 ждёт тебя
<vdrandom> i3 няшка
<Raiden> я пока не собираюсь апгрейдится )
<Raiden> и3 будет в крайнем случае я думаю
<kstati> и из коробки работает неплохо. надо только клавиши переназначить с ALT на что-нить другое
<skai> Cut my life into pieces
<skai> This is my last resort
<vdrandom> я когда-то wmii пользовался, с которого он срисован
<skai> кто скажет, почему эта песня у меня ассоциируется с фоллаутом?
<vdrandom> а что за песня-то?
<kstati> skai, прямолинейное предположение. песня - английская, и слово фаллаут - английское хД
<skai> неа
<skai> слишком просто, тобы было правдой:)
<kstati> skai, тогда может быть песня говёная, как и мир в фаллауте после войн? )
<skai> не
<skai> песня отличная
<skai> и мир в фоллауте классный
<XuMuK> ку
<skai> хумук
<XuMuK> чр
<XuMuK> чо?
<kstati> ski, ну, вот и добрались до сути. Тебе нравится бегать в резиновых сапогах по зелёным лужам? ) А ещё лучше по минным полям, что б разорвало на части? )
<skai> дрям, говорю
<XuMuK> аа
<kstati> XuMuK, привет-привет
<AndreX> XuMuK, re
<skai> XuMuK: видел?агафонов дамп словарика скинул
<skai> реплаи и алиасы
<XuMuK> нее, дай ссыль
<skai> http://ubuntu.ru/media/facts.txt
<XuMuK> а в етом формате их бот понимает?
<XuMuK> этом*
<skai> это дамп базы.слово.чем является(алиасом или реплаем) и ответка
<skai> !43xx
<ubuntuhelp> Драйвера Broadcom 43xx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<[v-8]_jupiter> wget же может вытянуть сайт
<[v-8]_jupiter> *
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<skai> 1162 ответа
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: хз.ариа2 точно вроде может
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter, да может, я в децтве подставы стягивал
<XuMuK> тока там надо как то хитро распределить, чтобы оно частями качало, а то отрубают серверы...
<adminko2> в линуксе есть такая тема типа как в винде win+r - //share
<kstati> adminko2, в линуксе можно сделать почти всё. уточни конечный результат
<[v-8]_jupiter> XuMuK: самое обидное что первая страница сайта на флеше(
<XuMuK> я, если честно хз, чо в винде делает вин+R
<kstati> XuMuK, ALT+F2 (run command)
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: заюзай uget
<adminko2> ну доступ к шаре получить как ,только через граф менеджер?у винды выполнить дабл слеш и шара а в линуксе как?
<XuMuK> kstati, аа
<XuMuK> угешечка)
<kstati> adminko2, я гном плохо знаю попробуй что-нить типа smb://share - думаю сейчас подскажут.
<kstati> Братва, как в гноме через ALT-F2 быстро открыть шару?
<Raiden> не только через граф.
<XuMuK> кто нить ставил, пробовал? http://www.atmail.com/
<adminko2> где писать smb://
<Raiden> шары можно монтировать, из ком строки или через fstab
<kstati> adminko2, alt+F2 - аналог winkey+r
<XuMuK> в наутилусе например
<kstati> XuMuK, а через Alt+F2?\
<adminko2> а всё разобрался
<adminko2> alt+f2 smb://share
<adminko2> спасибо товарищи
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/skype-status-menu-integration.html
<Raiden> а если скайп запущен и пиджин )
<skai> Raiden: а на это пофиг.я вам про погодный
<skai> вы чтото про него плакались дружно
<Raiden> а.. ну ясно, статус везде поменяется
<vdrandom> а никто не сталкивался, что в опенбоксе при перемещении окна возникает лаг
<vdrandom> который через некоторое время проходит?
<Raiden> у меня работает погодный, самый первый. Остальные пока лень )
<adminko2> поставь xcompmgr
<vdrandom> с ним такая же хрень
<vdrandom> от ёж
<vdrandom> когда я успел его в автостарт прописать? ._.
<vdrandom> он и был виноват, лол
<skai> vdrandom: ты его в автостарт то хоть с задержкой прописал?
<ufo_xx> &&
<kstati> vdrandom, классика - sleep [таймаут] && команда
<vdrandom> я знаю про задержку
<vdrandom> выпилил из автостарта его
<XuMuK> мне эта шняжка например не нужна)... я уже всё чо хотел поставил)
<XuMuK> в итоге получился модненький гном2)
<kstati> vdrandom, стоп, я загнался. перемещении любого окна или конкретного?
<skai> vdrandom: поставь каиру
<kstati> vdrandom,  вполне возможно, что дрова на видео шалят. glxinfo | gpep string | wgetpaste. ну, иль сам глянь, что б отрисовка была не софтварной
<ufo_xx> vdrandom мож с feh проблемы
<Raiden> grep
<kstati> ага. grep. а string - это не "подстава", а реально грипни string
<XuMuK> хех, не знал)
<vdrandom> при перемещении любого. да хрен с ним :)
<vdrandom> снёс этот хкомпмгр
<vdrandom> я его ставил в надежде подружить систему с оверлей-скроллбарами
<vdrandom> удовольствия 0, так что всё ненужное уже снесено
<vdrandom> каира такая же тупящая, как и хкомпмгр. Нормального композитинга можно добиться только от оконных менеджеров с его поддержкой: xfwm4, metacity, kwin и, конечно же, compiz и gnome-shell
<ufo_xx>  та не гони нормально xcompmgr работает
<kstati> vdrandom, предполагаю, что у тебя фигово (либо вообще не работает) отрабатывает прямая отрисовка (dri). проверь glxinfo | grep string, что б не было фигни типа software render, или там vmware render
<ufo_xx> я в гноме даже его именно юзаю
<vdrandom> нет там софтвер рендерера
<vdrandom> мне вообще композитинг не нужен :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ в fedora и уродские шрифты по сравнению с ubuntu)
<vdrandom> рендеринг-то?
<vdrandom> обложи их патчами лол
<skai> скачай rfremix
<skai> там уже сразу патчи на фонты с убунты
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото меня gnome 3 вообще не радует. Вроде и быстро работает но какойто он очень уж под планшеты
<kstati> [v-8]_jupiter, он ещё недопилен. не оценивай критично.
<vdrandom> просто пока нет нормальных тулзов для настройки и он недопилен
<vdrandom> текущая версия больше напоминает альфу, чем релиз
<vdrandom> раннюю альфу
<kstati> [v-8]_jupiter, и разработчики об этом твердят - разрабатываем, работать пока нельзя
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой тогда смысл его в дистры пихать
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<vdrandom> это надо спросить у мейнтейнеров дистров :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хоть бери да на kde иди)
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: вот и иди:)поймешь, что гном3 няша, по сравнению с недокросовками
<vdrandom> плазма не падает!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот поставлю windows 7 и буду сидеть в консервативной оболочкке)
<skai> это не отменяет их убогости и прожорливости
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: фи.там даж разных рабочих столов нима.переключения по капсу раскладки.и шрЕФТЫЫЫЫ вообще вырвиглаз полный
<ufo_xx> ставь xfce чё не устраивает то
<skai> опенкоробокс поставить и не париться
<vdrandom> xfce4 няша!
<vdrandom> и опенбокс няша :3
<[v-8]_jupiter> ufo_xx: не поверишь на домашнем компе хочется свистелок и перделок
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: ставь опенкоробокс и каирокомпозитинг
<vdrandom> могу поделиться темой для опенбокса под Equinox Evolution Dawn, если интересно :)
<skai> поймай китайца, привяжи к батарее и заставь свистеть и пердеть
<[v-8]_jupiter> )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кстати видели на хабре видео о 8-ой винде там тоже на планшеты целятся.
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: ой там страшно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Такое ощущение что все забыли о десктопах
<[v-8]_jupiter> хочется понадеятся что у розработчиков это пройдет) и будут дальше делать под нормальные десктопы
<skai> фи
<skai> скорее десктопы умрут
<[v-8]_jupiter> не
<[v-8]_jupiter> за ними удобно работать
<vdrandom> но я не хочу, чтобы умирали десктопы!
<skai> дык планшетные ноуты есть.и клава и планшетег
<ufo_xx> я за планшетные пк
<vdrandom> все помешались на этих сенсорах ._.
<skai> vdrandom: а реально удобней
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: ты думаешь тебе будет удобно писать код на планшете или тач скринах?
<XuMuK> да уж
<ufo_xx> skai +1
<skai> vdrandom: сравни телефон сенсорный и обычный
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: а ты фразу про планшетные ноуты заметил?
<vdrandom> обычный>сенсорный
<vdrandom> сравнивал. :) Пользуюсь обычным
<skai> да и к обычным планшетам клаву подрубить можно
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: так интерфейс то весь будет заточен под тыканьем пальцами
<[v-8]_jupiter> что собственно и не удобно при роботе
<vdrandom> ну да, в лаптопах сенсорный экран>тачпад
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: не весь.область ввода текста останется областью ввода текста
<[v-8]_jupiter> ага будут гигантские кнопки в которые удобно тыкать пальцем а не мышой и тому подобное
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: ну да.на клавиатуре, чтобы твой разлюбезный код писать - и есть большие кнопки.чтобы пальцем тыкать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем интерфейс должен быть и для десктопа и для планшета. Но не как одно общее чтото
<skai> в общем десктоп должен умереть
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: врядли он умрет)
<XuMuK> да никуда они не денуцо
<skai> он обязан умереть
<skai> хочу тачевый тырфейс!
<Raiden> тоже так думаю. один ифейс на всё не получится нормальным. Если только его можно будет изменять.
<Raiden> да и ос возможно тоже, для мобильных устройств должна быть другая
<Raiden> и легче и проще
<[v-8]_jupiter> Raiden: +1
<vdrandom> ничто не заменит ощущений нажатия на клавишу
<skai> ничто не заменит простоту естесственного движения руки по сравнению с удодскими движениями мыши
<AndreX> ведь эниаки всякие умерли и появились пк, а прогресс идёт к минимализму значид и десктопные пк умрут, а после планшетников которые тоже когданибудь умрут поя виться чтонибуь из фантастических фильмов
<skai> AndreX: нейральный интерфейс
<AndreX> угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> 2012 не загорами) так что все ок
<vdrandom> skai, завешенная над планшетом рука<рука, лежащая на мыши
<vdrandom> устаёт же, ну
<skai> а ты ее не держи над планшетом
<vdrandom> опять же, точность. ну да, я понимаю, что стилусы и всё такое
<skai> это не мыша, где тебе курсо надо двигать с точки отсчета
<vdrandom> но уже не тач :)
<vdrandom> энивей
<vdrandom> я лучше понаблюдаю, чем теории строить
<vdrandom> победят так победят, чоужтам
<vdrandom> как будто я могу на это повлиять
<skai> вот так же на выборах и просираем страну
<skai> миллионы стоят и думают, что ничего не могут сделать
<[v-8]_jupiter> vdrandom: можешь . Поучаствуй в розработке
<skai> а единицы произвол чинят, пользуясь этим
<Raiden> зайцы есть? :) в мск теперь штраф 1000р , за метро и наземный транспорт.
<Raiden> баяню наверное
<skai> Raiden: хрен с ним, с княжеством
<skai> Raiden: мы в наших глубинках как ходили пешком, так и ходим
<nikita_> hello all. how fix blurry icon in android market?
<nikita_> не туда))
<skai> вово
<AndreX> совсем не туда )
<only_you> LibreOffice 3.4.0 вішел
<skai> и что?
<skai> а гентушнеги только 3.3.2 собрали
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: гентушники как всегда
<[v-8]_jupiter> все пересобирают)
<vdrandom> на выборах я могу голосовать. В разработке я не могу писать код. не обучен,лол
<skai> vdrandom: ты можешь на всяких аскубунтах и прочих брйнстормах заполнять идеи, что это не нужно
<vdrandom> ок!
<baltazor> всем привет, вопрос: можно ли как то через консоль изменить время обновления файла?
<vdrandom> не понял
<vdrandom> меняешь файл и ок
<vdrandom> *изменяешь
<XuMuK> я так понял, он хочет произвольное время поставить...
<[v-8]_jupiter> хоть бы написал что за FS
<ufo_xx> всем пока
<Raiden> по крайней мере можно изменить время из консоли
<Raiden> а потом что-нить сделать с файлом
<Raiden> если нет других варианто
<Raiden> в
 * skai любит фильм blast from the past
<skai> фоллаут реальный:)
<Raiden> хорошо бы что бы постапокалипсы остались на экранах и в книжках.
<Raiden> Мне как-то больше нравится походить по лесу, полежать на траве и т.д. )
<Raiden> Недавно 1 фантастику читал. Там люди зафелили своё спасение ради доминирования над теми кто ещё остался.
<skai> а есть годные книги постапокалиптики?
<Raiden> да чесно говоря незнаю. Мне впервые такая попалась.
<skai> я тока метро2033 встречал
<skai> и часть в похитителях душ была
<Raiden> Сергей Тармашев - наследие
<skai> самая няшная была в похитителях душ:)
<Raiden> там правда не технический конец света, а биологический. Путем широкого использования гмо )
<skai> и космофантастики годной
<skai> в стиле гаррисона, павлова.
<artus> это ты о чем ?
<artus> skai, на дропбоксу залей
<skai> artus: давай я те просто расшарю папку с книгами
<artus> skai, того, а она в расшареной есть?
<artus> ты ж уде расшарил )
<skai> о.кстати да
<skai> вот там сергей павлов есть.лунная радуга
<artus> угу
<skai> советский но оочень годный космофантастика
<skai> даж скорее нф, чем фикшен
<Raiden> по ней вроде фильм был
<Raiden> по крайней мере помню фильм с таким названием
<skai> был.уныловат.не могли в совке годно снять такой сюжет
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/204001/2417ffa4
<XuMuK> на playonlinux лучше намного идет
<XuMuK> и мышь не тормозит, я аж там всем просрацца дал)
<skai> а на кросовере пробовал?
<artus> а у меня так не тормозит ./configure --prefix=$WINE_DIR --with-alsa --without-capi --without-cms --with-cups --with-curses --without-esd --without-fontconfig --without-gnutls --without-gphoto --without-gsm --without-gstreamer --without-hal --without-jack --with-jpeg --without-ldap --with-mpg123 --without-nas --with-openal --with-opengl --with-openssl --with-oss --with-png
<artus> --with-pthread --without-sane --disable-tests --with-freetype --with-x --without-xcomposite --without-xinerama --with-xml --with-xslt --disable-win64
<artus> )))
<skai> artus: а у мну кросовер геймс 10
<XuMuK> skai, не, не пробовал
<XuMuK> а он разве не платный?
<artus> вобщем wot у меня летает полутше чем в офтопике )
<XuMuK> чо за вот?
<XuMuK> аа
<skai> XuMuK: пробное есть же.если понравится - не грех и купить
<artus> танчеги )
<XuMuK> skai, чо стоит?
<skai> от 40 до 70 $
<skai> зависит от комплектухи
<skai> стандарт или про
<skai> в про и оффис и геймс входят
<XuMuK> там вон в новостях по телеку, какой то идиот продал почку, чтобы йапад купить
<XuMuK> ппц
<skai> то есть геймс и оффис - по 40 отдельные
<skai> про - 70
<XuMuK> у тя какой?
<skai> в оффисе и геймсе разные патчи даются.в оффисе - к прогам.в геймсе - к играм
<XuMuK> ааа, геймс
<skai> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<XuMuK> хз, мож посмотрю
<skai> фри триал возьми и потести
<skai> ограничения в триальности - время жизни ботла
<Raiden> дело не в параметрах сборки. плейон линукс донастраивает и\или выкачивает нужную версию вайна когда надо
<Raiden> там как бы профили\скрипты, что делать надо для каждой игры
<skai> кроссовер также.применяет патчи по профилю определенной проги или игры
<XuMuK> качаю
<skai> запускает в отдельном ботле, что позволяет запускать разные настройки разным прогам
<XuMuK> чо спорить, ща сравню и всё
<Raiden> я помню со старкрафтом2 возился, сам пробовал вайн патчить - нефига не шло. С плей он линукс как по маслу
<Raiden> )
<skai> че эт у тя за игра была?
<XuMuK> да, мне чтоб под вайном код запустить тоже повозицо пришлось
<skai> XuMuK: кстати стим сразу в супортед
<skai> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0603/h_1307112650_2ac43f161d.png
<skai> выбрал стим - он сразу говорит в какой ботл поставит, и что докачает
<XuMuK> там боттлы, в плейонлинукс вайнпрефиксы)
<skai> с ботлами прикольней
<skai> их копировать и бекапить мона
<artus> skai, а триал сколько ?
<skai> толи неделю жизни ботла
<skai> толи дней 10
<skai> ...пст...
<skai> ...пст...
 * skai шепотом
<skai> могу поделиться файлом валидности
<skai> тока тсссс
 * artus шопотом skai даффай )
<artus> и ссыль на скачку )
<skai> сцылько выше
<XuMuK> а со мной?)
<XuMuK> и можно даж в чо нить совместно замесицо
<skai> учтите.у мну не такой крутой ноут в игровом плане
<artus> учтите, у меня не такой крутой канал в плане пингов )
<XuMuK> у меня дуал кор 2.4 4 гига 512 видео
<artus> skai, файлек даффай )
<XuMuK> пинг в среднем 50-60
<artus> эх, от 150 до 130к )))
<skai> погодите
<skai> у мну соре2дуо 1.3 и видяха х4500мхд
<XuMuK> mail@xumuka.net
<XuMuK> а я перегружусь пока, а то после выхода из игры звук с помехами...
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Понг.
<skai> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15790303/winewrapper.exe.so
<artus> куды ложить?
<XuMuK> и чо с ним делать? как бинарник или етим кроссовером?
<XuMuK> блин, это ж плагин
<artus> эмм... а как оно запускаетцо ? )))
<XuMuK> в cxgames?
<skai> /opt/cxgames/lib/wine/
<skai> замени существующий
<skai> в той папке
<ragnareg> всем привет
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> skai, и как сама прога запускаецо?
<artus> skai, запускаетц оон как
<skai> дык.жми инстал вин софт в меню
<XuMuK> в меню чего? где? как?
<artus> skai, кросовер как запустить) у меня нет менюхи) как зоветцо оно
<artus> имя сестра имя, бинарника )
<skai> artus: создай.сча дам основные
<skai> Install Windows Software /opt/cxgames/bin/cxinstaller
<skai> Manage Bottles /opt/cxgames/bin/cxsetup
<skai> Preferences /opt/cxgames/bin/cxprefs
<skai> Run a Windows Command /opt/cxgames/bin/cxrun
<skai> ран кстати можно и манаж ботл.если не выбран дефолтный ботл
<XuMuK> как всё сложно то
<skai> Terminate Windows Applications /opt/cxgames/bin/cxreset
<skai> XuMuK: на самом деле все просто
<skai> Uninstall /opt/cxgames/bin/cxuninstall
<skai> выбираешь инстал вин софт
<skai> и там выбираешь либо из списка уже прогу.либо other
<skai> потом выбрать где папка инсталера или сам инсталлер(удобно примонтированные образы дисков указывать
<skai> потом выбрать ботл или оставить уже существующую
<skai> и далее
<skai> он поставит.настроит менюшные пункты
<skai> и все:)
<XuMuK> Traceback (most recent call last):
<XuMuK>   File "./.cxgames/bin/cxinstaller", line 81, in <module>
<XuMuK>     import cxutils
<XuMuK>   File "/home/xumuk/.cxgames/lib/python/cxutils.py", line 47
<XuMuK>     except OSError, ose:
<skai> XuMuK: ты дебку качал?
<XuMuK> как с этим бороцо?
<XuMuK> какая дебка, у меня арч
<skai> XuMuK: да у тя походу не все установилось
<skai> аааа
<XuMuK> бинарнег
<skai> арч
<skai> а питон какой?
<XuMuK> 2.7 и 3.2
<artus> ну вроде поставил
<artus> skai, а на лицензию посмотреть где мона ?
<skai> /opt/cxgames/bin/cxregister
<skai> /opt/cxgames/bin/launchurl file:///opt/cxgames/doc/en/index.html
<skai> есть доки
<artus> This install of CrossOver Games is already fully enabled. гуд )
<skai> никому не говори, но файл поможет и кросовер оффис отучить от жадности
<XuMuK> python2.7 ./.cxgames/bin/cxsetup
<XuMuK> если так запускать то всё ок
<artus> skai, хыыыы
<XuMuK> у меня тоже)
<XuMuK> skai, спасибо))
<skai> XuMuK: ну знач симлинк на питон сделай:)
<XuMuK> я уже про это подумал))
<artus> skai, так, а де оно бутылки то складываеть?
<artus> меня в / нифига не радует
<artus> даже в /home мне нафиг не надо, сменить можно ?
<skai> .cxgames
<skai> в хомяке
<skai> файлы рабочие хранит
<skai> симлинк сделай
<skai> че мне тя учить?
<artus> а конфига у него нет удобоваримого чтоб сменить сразу ?
<skai> ахз
<skai> я не заморачивался
<skai> у мну на ноуте тока рут и хомяк
<skai> так что мне пофиг было:)
<artus> хм, а 1.3.9 вайн последний чтоль?
<XuMuK> пошло стим качать
<XuMuK> ne-1.3.21
<XuMuK> wine-1.3.21
<artus> ls
<XuMuK> чо ls/
<XuMuK> ?
<artus> не тот терминал)
<XuMuK> uu
<shenmue> http://greenpiss.livejournal.com/45364.html оО
<XuMuK> гг то есть)
<shenmue> оффтоп но не смог удержатся
<artus> бываает в гугл запулю ls и жду че покажет)
<skai> хорошо хоть не грепаешь
<artus> @voice shenmue
<skai> shenmue: жопная бензопила - это сила.но оффтоп
<skai> XuMuK: качает?
<artus> дело даже не в офтопе а в буковках
<XuMuK> skai, и как мне теперь, то есть куда, перенести 11 гигов игры, чтоб оно её заново не качало?
<XuMuK> skai, ага
<skai> ботлы хранятся в ~/.cxgames/<bottlename>
<shenmue> XuMuK рар на три части
<skai> XuMuK: представь что у тя новая венда и ты ставишь туда стим заново.куда бы ты переносил игры?
<skai> вот туда и переставляй
<skai> *перекидывай
<artus> shenmue, хы, ты лутше ссылкой в приват запули на киношку)
<skai> да пусть уж в общий
<artus> а не проще ли cp
<artus> xtv gthtcnfdkznm cnbv nj )
<artus> чем переставлять стим то
<shenmue> artus, да я другое искал.
<XuMuK> вот и я про то же
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/204083/5cb0e4d9
<artus> shenmue, да ты не отмазывайся )
<XuMuK> а чо, даж удобненько=))
<XuMuK> тока самое прикольно не попало))
<artus> XuMuK, обойку дай
<skai> artus: дефолтная в г3
<shenmue> artus, в пм написал.
<artus> угу
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/204087/de3289f6
<skai> XuMuK: в виндовс геймс создается менюшки от игр
<XuMuK> artus, ща
<skai> XuMuK: если снесешь - можно заставить пересоздать
<XuMuK> найти бы ещё её
<skai> кого?
<XuMuK> картинку
<skai> где нить в usr/share
<XuMuK> нашол
<XuMuK> artus, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11069273/FootFall.png
<skai> *нашел
<XuMuK> так, теперь надо папку с играми перенести и попробовать
<skai> куда переносить - ты знаешь
<XuMuK> 374 items, totalling 11.4 GB
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> было бы забавно если бы оно её заново требовало закачать...
<XuMuK> пошло вроде, щас посмотрим как оно...
<XuMuK> skai, лучше) больше фпсов)
<XuMuK> мышь чотко работает)
<skai> дык
<skai> не просто так 40 бакинских комиссаров требуют
<skai> а за патчи да допилку
<Fedor> добрый вечер
<XuMuK> если creative suitet пойдет - сотру винду
<XuMuK> мне flash нужен
<Fedor> парни подскажите  поставил debian-6.0.1a-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso
<XuMuK> кстати, я вам прикол показывал?
<XuMuK> ку
<skai> XuMuK: для него кросовер оффис ставить надо
<XuMuK> блин
<Fedor> чет не пойму где там репозиторий с софтом смотреть
<Fedor> ни чего не нашол
<XuMuK> skai, artus http://lambda.xumuka.net/flash/bug.swf
<skai> XuMuK: ну поставишь ты cxoffice
<skai> XuMuK: не обеднеешь местом
<artus> Fedor, дебиан тут причем ? ты каналом не ошибся ?
<XuMuK> ну да
<Fedor> да я вкурсе где я
<artus> ну дык не офтопь
<Fedor> злые вы уйду я от вас
<XuMuK> а мы тут прям только об убунте и говорим))
<XuMuK> ладно, я пойду как следует потестю)))
<artus> никто держать не будет)
<Fedor> что вам трудно посказать де искать софт в этой версии
<artus> да
<artus> ходють тут всякие
<g0_> Добрый день
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> не, под виндой сё равно получше
<g0_> а помочь по делу может кто?
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> !ask | g0_
<ubuntuhelp> g0_: please see above
<g0_> !фыл
<g0_> !ask
<XuMuK> бот поумнел чтоле?
<AndreX> ага
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp эволюция
<xoveax> Тут есть кто-нибудь кто служил в армии? Если есть, то разумно ли с собой книги брать?
<g0_> в израильскую разумно :)
<g0_> сейчас служу
<xoveax> Увы, российская.
<AndreX> ну если по контракту то мона, а так некогда почти их читать будет
<only_you> xoveax: только по контракту
<xoveax> Ок, спасибо за инфу.
<g0_> а есть из Украины кто? как там с армией, сделали уже контрактную?
<only_you> я же
<g0_> https://picasaweb.google.com/bot.inq/Ubuntu1104?authkey=Gv1sRgCIa0-o3K456PVQ&feat=directlink  вот такая вещь получается при попытке запуска убунту с лайв СД. Причем, пробовал и 10.04, и 10.10, и 11.04. При перезагрузке из вин7 и запуске диска получаются "остатки" семерки, а если ноут в выключе
<skai> XuMuK: че как оно?
<g0_> м,
<g0_> ?
<g0_> есть у кого идеи?
<g0_> застряет это все на стадии, когда должен быть выбор установить систему или "попробовать"...
<XuMuK> skai: ну есть недочоты)
<skai> у тебя в грамотности
<skai> согласен
<XuMuK> skai, у тебя ничо чтоли не тормозит в нем?
<XuMuK> заметна с виндой разница конечно
<skai> нуяхз.игры, что я играю - не тормозят нигде:)у мну culv ноут.тут графика не шибкая:)
<XuMuK> я уж подумал и у нас тут революция началась...
<XuMuK> а это всего лишь забастовка
<XuMuK> чего бы посмотреть?
<skai> 4 комнаты
<skai> а ты посмотри светлячка
<lexsmooth> првиет
<lexsmooth> привет*
<lexsmooth> Кто-нибудь юзал AMBX с UBUNTU?
<XuMuK> 4 комнаты видел давно...
<skai> светлячка посмотри
<lexsmooth> это вы о чем?)
<natali> ghbdtn
<XuMuK> на kernel.org приколисты)) в факе:
<XuMuK> I have cool project X, it would be AWESOME if kernel.org mirrored it for me, can you guys mirror it for me?
<XuMuK> !i
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='i'
<XuMuK> skai, де там было описания mode i?
<XuMuK> описание*
<XuMuK> на испанском канале спрашивают
<skai> +i is also known as the invisible mode. While it does not actually make you invisible on IRC, it can make you quite a bit more difficult to find. To put it briefly, the invisible mode prevents people from finding you unless they know your exact nickname or are on the same channel as you. Please note that a lot of servers actually set you to +i automatically when you first connect.
<skai> http://docs.dal.net/docs/modes.html#3.2
<anton4> привет
<anton4> кто подскажет у меня на ноутбуке не могу настроить сеть ubuntu 11.04
<anton4> подключение есть и пакеты идут
<anton4> а пинги не проходят
<Desniza> что значит тогда не настроена сеть ?
<anton4> ну пинги destanation host unreach
<Desniza> что с маршрутизацией ?
<anton4> причем как на вай фай так ина eth
<Desniza> DHCP или что-то другое ?
<anton4> manual
<anton4> без dhcp
<anton4> 3 маршрута в системе сечас
<AndreX> всмысле. пинги в интернет не проходят? или на другой комп в сети
<anton4> никуда кроме своего айпи
<anton4> я же правильно понимаю что после прописывания route add -net 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0
<anton4> должен пинговаться его сосед
<anton4> 192.168.0.1
<gadskiigads> народ кто подскажет?после использования testdisk, и востановление файлов удалил то что программа востановила но диск всеравно забит  "недостаточно места на диск"  востонавливал в /home а удалял командой gksu nautilus
<AndreX> anton4,  скинь настройки на пасту, ну что у тебя в нм записаны
<AndreX> !paste | anton4
<ubuntuhelp> anton4: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<anton4> это сложно так как нет сети на нокуте)))
<gadskiigads>  стоит ubuntu 11.04
<anton4> AndreX, какой именно нужен файл
<gadskiigads> может кто чтонить подсказать?
<AndreX> anton4, файл какой незнаю нетворк менеджер открой и оттуда перепиши
<AndreX> или заскринь
<Raiden|2> gadskiigads: наутилус по умолчанию удаляет в корзину.
<Raiden|2> удаление сразу либ ошифт+дел , либо надо пункт менб включить в настройках
<Raiden|2> ~/.local/share/Trash
<gadskiigads> да но в /home удалять можно только из под root
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> gksu может менять юзера, но не менять $HOME
<gadskiigads> хм но сейчяс папки пустые а место занято
<[Raiden]> .local/share/Trash пустая?
<[Raiden]> хотя, можно наглядно увидеть чем занято, запусти baоbab или доставь gdmap
<[Raiden]> как бы графическое представление где чего лежит
<anton4> AndreX, я хз как его открыть я wifi через консоль настраивал
<gadskiigads> baоbab как правильно команда пишется? четнезапускаетсо
<XuMuK> так и пишется
<gadskiigads> хм
<anton4> ну что народ кто подскажет какие маршруты нужно прописать?
<[Raiden]> ну может у тебя не стоит - я незнаю. Вообще шла с убунтой в комплекте
<[Raiden]> гдмап рисует по другому )
<XuMuK> anton4, а почему dhcp не поставишь?
<XuMuK> религия не позволяет?
<anton4> куды его ставить на точке доступа его нет а второй комп винда хп
<[Raiden]> есть ещё такая штука консольная ncdu  , как du , только полосчки рисует, какая папка больше заняла.
<AndreX> anton4, http://itmages.ru/image/view/204197/fce7f28e к примеру вот мои настройки в NM
<[Raiden]> или не полоски - склероз
<anton4> AndreX кинь мне свои маршруты netstat -rn
<anton4> AndreX, я прост гентушник привык все через консоль решать
<AndreX> привыкай к графике
<anton4> ну кинь мне свою таблицу
<anton4> пожалуйста
<somelogin> как скопировать сессию? например есть ubuntu desktop, мне нужен ubuntu desktop 2  - у которого будут другие настройки панелей и мб автозапуска?
<AndreX> anton4,  мене щас отключаться не охота а так я тебе тока ppp
<Kostanakis> всем Q
<AndreX> Kostanakis,  ку
<XuMuK> ку
<gadskiigads> /dev/sda1             29528148   2812772  25215424  11% /
<gadskiigads> none                    508672       280    508392   1% /dev
<gadskiigads> none                    512884       236    512648   1% /dev/shm
<gadskiigads> none                    512884       288    512596   1% /var/run
<gadskiigads> none                    512884         0    512884   0% /var/lock
<gadskiigads> none                    512884         0    512884   0% /lib/init/rw
<gadskiigads> /dev/sda3            122338364 115164720    959144 100% /home
<gadskiigads> в home я все снес нету там тех файлов
<somelogin> корзину чистил? :)) скрытые папки ищи
<gadskiigads> уху
<gadskiigads> как еще можно просканировать диск чтобы увидеть кто его забил файлами
<[Raiden]> du наверное и сортинг по размеру
<[Raiden]> или mc, там ест ьфункция подсвета размера папок
<gadskiigads> du запустил только нет там файлов на 100гигиов
<[Raiden]> подсчета*
<KyuuBe> чем в кедах можно переключиться с 5.1 звука на наушники?
<KyuuBe> kmix лысый какой-то
<Nor8> алса миксер видимо нужен
<XuMuK> KyuuBe, попробуй правой кнопкой по иконке звука
<XuMuK> Nor8, вот ты где
<XuMuK> Nor8, на playonlinux пробовал играть?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ку, искал чтоле?
<KyuuBe> пробовал, лол
<XuMuK> идёт лучше, чем на вайне - мышь вапще не тупит
<Nor8> XuMuK: Только на нем и играю, удобнее
<KyuuBe> все, что показывает устройство воспроизведения 5.1
<Nor8> XuMuK: И что, есть вопросы?
<XuMuK> нет) всё чотко)
<XuMuK> Nor8, ещё skai|offline поделилсо кроссовером)
<AndreX> gadskiigads, если ты говориш что через гксу наутилусом удалял снеси папку .Trash* в /home если она там есть конечно
<XuMuK> тоже гуд, лучше вайна, мышь тоже не тупит, но фпс в плейонлинукс поболее, но винда всё рано в етом плане получше конечно
<Nor8> XuMuK: А ты не знал про него?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Или ты про другой?
<XuMuK> знал, но поставил первый раз
<XuMuK> он же платный
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кто платный?
<XuMuK> Nor8, crossover
<gadskiigads> AndreX sudo rm -R ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<XuMuK> Nor8, http://itmages.ru/image/view/204214/94fe4fda
<AndreX> gadskiigads, чё говорит ls -a /home ?
<Nor8>  XuMuK: И что? )))) Каков мессадж картинки? )))))
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну я так понял ты нефкурил про кроссовер)))
<gadskiigads>  gadskiigads  lost+found  .Trash-0
<AndreX> sudo rm -rf /home/.Trash-0
<[Raiden]> а ну да, ты же писал про тестдиск. При лечении диска не редко файлы сыпятся в lost+found
<[Raiden]> зачем эта папка сами читайте
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да не, я просто перевел дословно, а про прогу "crossover" я знал. Только зачем он нужен, если в playonlinux'е всё работает забесплатно.
 * Sergey_IT запустил doom )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT  Это пропрыв )))
<Nor8> прорыв*
<Sergey_IT> революция )
<AndreX> Sergey_IT, какой дум запустил?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты в курсе, что плагином "advanced wine configuration" в ПОЛе можно качественно улучшить качество запуска игры?
<Sergey_IT> 1, 2, плутония, тнт, и фри
<AndreX> аа
<gadskiigads> AndreX спасибо помогло :)
<Sergey_IT> через prboom - собрал из сорсов (только так работает)
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, какой?)
<Nor8> XuMuK: 40 баксов за дефолт в кроссовере это крутовато )))
<AndreX> gadskiigads, тото нечего от рута наутилусы пускать
<gadskiigads> :)
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, prboom-plus 2.5.0.5
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, да нее, doom какой?
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, wad'ы doom , doom2, plutonia, tnt, и freedoom
<AndreX> ты ещё кваку запусти для колекции
<gadskiigads> кто подскажет или ссылку кинет на настройку чтобы через убунти хп выходил в нет
<AndreX> а нет через что?
<gadskiigads> убунти
<AndreX> 3g модем сетевуха вафля что
<gadskiigads> сетевуха
<AndreX> а сетевуха к чему идёт
<[Raiden]> на хп указываеш ьубунтовый комп как шлюз по умолчанию и прописываеш ькакие-нить днс, на убунтовском:
<[Raiden]> 1.  net.ipv4.ip_forward =  если есть, меняешь на 1, если нету добавляешь в /etc/sysctl.conf
<[Raiden]> 2. iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE
<[Raiden]> всё
<[Raiden]> что бы без ребута:  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gadskiigads> ок спасиб
<AndreX> весь кайф обломал
<[Raiden]> простите )
<AndreX> ))
<[Raiden]> правило иптаблес действует до ребута если что
<[Raiden]> в общем это примерный аналог инет конекшен шаринга в винде
<AndreX> можно ещё вторую сетевуху подрубить и сделать в нм профиль общий и воткнуть её в комп с виндой
<XuMuK> у меня инет настроен двумя демонюгами - dhcpcd и wpa_supplicant
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, не, я только в q3f играл, а квака не нравилась
<[Raiden]> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_7NGMYKN7QZM/SeyZJgr8IiI/AAAAAAAAABQ/ETcYxtdvpHs/s1600/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B7%2B%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8.jpg
<AndreX> Sergey_IT, не мне квака понравилась особенно вторяя даже четвёртая так не понравилась, незнаю почему и ещё приколол дюкнюкер
<XuMuK> gadskiigads, http://itmages.ru/image/view/204228/4c8c018e
<XuMuK> ух тыы)
<XuMuK> вторая квака))
<XuMuK> давайте мож организуем сервачок, я даже выделю, и порубися коллективно?)))*
<Nor8> XuMuK: Сварм лучше организуй
<Nor8> XuMuK: Там тоже колликтивное прохождение
<Nor8> коллективное
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, интересно, когда акустическая звязь в команде работает...
<AndreX> когда сосед сверлит стенку
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, нет, у нас один программер совт для разговоров в q3f написал, очень удобно было...
<AndreX> понятно
<Sergey_IT> можно было каналы выбирать, команда, защита, нападение...
<Aceler> Кто-нибудь знает, если иконки в трее unity налезают друг на друга — это лечится?
<XuMuK> Aceler, не думаю
<XuMuK> в гноме 3 просто масштаб меняецо
<XuMuK> то есть они становяцо меньше
<Aceler> Не, тут просто две иконки налазят друг на друга
<XuMuK> skype-2.2.0.35-1 вышел)
<XuMuK> он за последние несколько лет столько не обновлялсо, как с тех пор как его мелкомягкие купили)
<[Raiden]> никто не замечал что в гноме 3 шрифты несколько по другому рисуются?
<tremor> привет всем
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tremor> у тебя видеокарта на ати?)
<Sergey_IT> да
<tremor> ты драйвера какие используешь?
<Sergey_IT> из коробки
<tremor> т.е. открытые?
<Sergey_IT> tremor, какая карта?
<tremor> hd 4330
<Sergey_IT> tremor, на форуме глянь
<Sergey_IT> tremor, у меня старые радеоны
<tremor> аа
<tremor> да у меня всё норм работало, просто я драйвер с оф сайта поставил
<tremor> он работает норм, но проблемка появилась
<[Raiden]> работает норм, но проблемка появилась - интересно какая
<XuMuK> никто в шахматы не хочет сыграть?)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Господа, а есть ли плееры, которые могут проигрывать мп3 по протоколу фтп?
<XuMuK> Ivan_The_Terribl, vlc вроде может
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо, сейчас попробую.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Что-то не хочет. Пишет "не могу открыть файл". Завтра буду думать.
<[Raiden]> почему бы не выкачивать?
<[Raiden]> или ты думаешь что при проигрывании якобы прям с фтп ничего не передается или меньше?
<[Raiden]> )
<Ivan_The_Terribl> У меня роутер, к нему подключен хард. я за ноутом по вайфаю. Выкачивать тупо лень.
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_The_Terribl: moc
<inkvizitor68sl> но не будет работать пауза и перемотка
<[Raiden]> а если смонтировать?
<[Raiden]> из моих заметок
<[Raiden]> curlftpfs -o codepage=CP1251,direct_io ftp://music.znet /mnt/ftp
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Не пробовал... там фат32 иф ит мэттэрс
<Nor8> Umplayer'ом кто-нибудь пользуется?
<[Raiden]> я хотел, но в умп не убирался ифейс как в смплейер
<[Raiden]> а видеть ег опостоянно как-то непривычн оуже
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Да вроде убирается
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну гляну потом свежий
<Nor8> Смотрел вчера в фул режиме, ничего не мешало
<[Raiden]> т.е. совсем? только обрамление окна остается?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спать надо.
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> я про окна
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0604/h_1307134692_6f3c26fcb9.png
<[Raiden]> в фулл я смотрю филмьы раз в год, чаще хорошие не выходят )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В таком режиме конечно обрамление остается
<[Raiden]> ну вот поэтому не пользуюсь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так во всех плеерах так
<[Raiden]> это в каких во всех? :)
<Nor8> vlc, totem
<[Raiden]> в смплейер и влц убирается ифейс полностью. Даже в последней версии вин медиа плейера остается только обрамление и само видео
<[Raiden]> в тотем убирается полностью ctrl+h
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А в влц как?
<[Raiden]> 1мин
<vdrandom> cvlc filename
<vdrandom> mplayer filename
<[Raiden]> не, не то. в консольном плейере ты ничег оналету не поменяешь
<[Raiden]> надо ключи менят ьили конфиг
<[Raiden]> фича как раз в гуйном с уборкой ифейса
<vdrandom> ok
<[Raiden]> в влц вид - упрощенный ифейс или ctrl+h
<vdrandom> хотя я написал один раз конфиг и ок :)
<[Raiden]> Ну, я только ответил на вопрос. О вкусах лень.
<vdrandom> umplayer в чём-нибудь >smplayer?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Рамка окна все-равно остается
<vdrandom> а оконным менеджером её убрать?
<[Raiden]> рамка это уже вм. Если надо убрать - можно правило создать. По крайней мере в компизе и квине
<vdrandom> а в метасити можно правила создавать? :)
<[Raiden]> мне лично рамка не мешает, а вот пара панелек место на экране ест
<vdrandom> или так же, как и с приклеиванием к краям окон - пересобирать? :)
<[Raiden]> в общем, такой вот я привереда. Если это не считать, то умп неплохой форк смплейера
<vdrandom> а чем он лучше-то?
<vdrandom> просто интересно :)
<[Raiden]> ну темки для ифеса есть, более няшные и можно онлайн смотреть
<[Raiden]> вроде всё )
<vdrandom> онлайн - это ты про тытрубу?
<vdrandom> test
<ubuntuhelp> vdrandom, Ну понг, и что?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня он притормаживает при просмотре ип тв, не знаю как пофиксить.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: скажи ему )
<[Raiden]> я не помню
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что сказать?
<[Raiden]> да не важно
<Nor8> )))
<vdrandom> учитывая, что скины няшные, умплеер - вин. :) Equinox на qt-софтины криво натягивается :(
<Nor8> Пока что влц первое место занимает
<Maratich> доброй ночи. подскажите, ppa gnome3 для lucid есть?
<Nor8> есть
<Maratich> можно ссілку, пожалста?
<Maratich> ccылку
<Nor8> в ппа
<Maratich> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 это только для natty
<Kinder-Pingvi> народ, подскажите..
<Kinder-Pingvi> есть для убунгты какая-то программка для раздачи инета по вафле
<Nor8> http://techienotes.info/2010/09/05/install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-lucid/
<Kinder-Pingvi> firebird или как-то так называется. не могу вспомнить как
<Maratich> о спасибо
<vdrandom> тут никто больше bitlbee не использует?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: русский так в скрипте и не вышел, но вышло заюзать po файл от наутилуса.
<[Raiden]> const Gettext = imports.gettext.domain('nautilus');
<[Raiden]> и кнопка пеервелась с плейсес на Места сама
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0604/h_1307137106_9f797837b6.png
<[Raiden]> ня
<XuMuK> [Raiden], у нас прям компы почти одинаковые))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], http://goo.gl/EWJ4S
<[Raiden]> похоже немного
<XuMuK> да не немного а ппц как)
<XuMuK> тока у тебя х64, а у меня 686))
<[Raiden]> угу, переехал во времена 9.хх
<[Raiden]> вроде нормально
<[Raiden]> 1 косяк был. было видео с редким кодеком. Надо было собирать 32бит мплейер
<[Raiden]> я его в виртуалке посмотрел
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> случайно выяснил, что мой коллега - гентушник
<vdrandom> теперь мне страшно жить ._.
<XuMuK> почему?
<vdrandom> а вдруг я тоже... заражусь?
<XuMuK> ну я вапще считаю, что любой уважающий себя линукс юзер, должен хотя бы раз  в жизни либо собрать хенту либо lfs)))
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> собрать мир
<vdrandom> я не уважаю себя
<vdrandom> я даже ядро ни разу не собирал ._.
<[Raiden]> может оно и к лучшему
<XuMuK> я собирал, пришлось, ибо рейсер4 тока так можно затестить/заюзать
<XuMuK> на ночь поставил - проснулсо, а оно ещё собирает))
<XuMuK> а на хенте я выдержал только несколько часов))
<[Raiden]> я собираю потмоу, что могу, наверное.
<[Raiden]> благодаря ппа, у меня сча 2 вещи только собраны
<[Raiden]> квирк более старый и ядро.
<XuMuK> у меня довольно много что...
<XuMuK> mixxx, wine with mouse patch, compiz-git был, но щас не юзаецо, ибо я на гном3...
<vdrandom> квиркоюзеры, скажите, а что в нём такого крутого?
<XuMuK> да много чего
<vdrandom> просто интересно :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, аватарки))
<XuMuK> гг
<[Raiden]> я могу в нем делать альясы , не вникая особо в новые языки программирования
<[Raiden]> идент ников по маске есть
<[Raiden]> ну и так по мелочи
<[Raiden]> выбор кодировки на каждый канал, мультиплатформменность...
<vdrandom_telnet> пÑÿõÿý сÑÿôÿýров!
<vdrandom> мда
<vdrandom> ирц няшный :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> телнетом
<inkvizitor68sl> крут, да
<[Raiden]> да уж, не скайп
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> видео ещё прикрутили бы к ирц, и что бы сервер помнил личные мессаги (пейджер) без мемосерва
<[Raiden]> и был бы руль
<inky_tel> Hi
<inky_tel> Тест
<inkvizitor68sl> вуаля
<inkvizitor68sl> а я умею в утф писать =)
<Maratich> вопрос такой, пульсаудио все еще тормозит вместе с тимспиком 3
<inky_tel> vdrandom, завидÑÿôÿýй, демон!
<Maratich> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин оО
<inky_tel> а если так?
<inkvizitor68sl> забавно
<Maratich> а то я алса поставил год назад
<Maratich> новостей не знаю
<Maratich> а насчет квирк - у него есть дизайнер, сделавший фон с голыми сиськами
<Maratich> и тему под этот фон
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> давно ж уже
<Maratich> все равно пользую Pidgin - тут протоколы все вместе
<inkvizitor68sl> кошмар
<vdrandom> [Raiden], к IRC можно прикрутить всё, что у годно
<vdrandom> VIRTUALLY
<vdrandom> всё, что угодно :)
<vdrandom> я использую IRC
<vdrandom> у меня тут тоже все протоколы вместе :)
<[Raiden]> ну. Надо было раньше и повсеместно. А теперь уже людей не выгнать из всяких скайпов, жаберов и ещё десятков всяких чатов
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня все в жаббере
<inkvizitor68sl> скайпом не пользуюсь
<vdrandom> bitlbee же :)
<inkvizitor68sl> неудобно
<vdrandom> кому как :)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще, если бы в irc транспорте докрутили возможность коннекта к ZNC - фиг бы я вылазил из gajim
<XuMuK> [Raiden], мне вот ета функция нравицо в гноме3) http://itmages.ru/image/view/204405/270c7e2c
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, привет
<vdrandom> что это за znc такой и зачем он нужен? :)
<vdrandom> плейсхолдер? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> типа того
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: она и в гном2 в убунте 11й есть
<XuMuK> Maratich, pidgin имхо, для ирки самый неудобный клиент! ...для всего остального сам его юзаю
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, клёва, чо) а ты на чом сидишь, я забыл?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: бубунта 1010, гном2
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: уберут гном2 - буду юзать ion3
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ты про фреймовое поведение?
<vdrandom> лучше нормальный фреймовый вм запустить ящитаю
<inkvizitor68sl> надо будет только его под 2 и 3 монитора научиться пилить
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё флюксбокс хорошо
<vdrandom> боксы они все няшные, да
<inkvizitor68sl> но в последних релизах багов становится всё больше и больше
<inkvizitor68sl> и чинить их никто не собирается
<vdrandom> опенбокс винрарен
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: ну далеко не все.
<vdrandom> если продраться через хмл :)
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: просто именно флюксбокс обращается с окнами именно так, как я привык
<vdrandom> то есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> выделение мышью, не перекрывает неактивное окно активным, пока не кликнешь.
<inkvizitor68sl> таскать - как хочешь и куда хочешь
<inkvizitor68sl> нормальная панель
<vdrandom> pekwm так умеет. опенбокс тоже вроде можно настроить
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у флюкса много чего хорошего
<inkvizitor68sl> таббинг окон
<vdrandom> флукс хороший, да
<vdrandom> конфиг там простой и удобный
<vdrandom> табы, ага
<inkvizitor68sl> его в kwin добавили, но kwin это kwin
<inkvizitor68sl> иногда не хватает)
<vdrandom> квин тормоз :(
<vdrandom> таббинг я не понял. у меня не бывает столько окон открыто, чтобы он нужен был
<inkvizitor68sl> в моём случае тормозов не существует >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: да хотя бы даже несколько консолей. Можно ненужные прямо сейчас скинуть в одно окно.
<XuMuK> гном3 так умеет)
<inkvizitor68sl> работать удобнее с терминалом с выключенными табами
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, tmux
<vdrandom> screen
<vdrandom> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо поработать - отцепил
<XuMuK> тмукс тема)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо спрятать - закинул
<inkvizitor68sl> в скрине ctrl-a башевый не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> тмукс уныл в раельной работе
<XuMuK> мне компизовский таббинг нравился
<vdrandom> чем уныл?
<inkvizitor68sl> разъезжается постоянно
<vdrandom> куда разъезжается? О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> вичат и финч в нем не запустишь
<inkvizitor68sl> даже mc и тот подглюкивает
<vdrandom> эмм
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<vdrandom> у меня сейчас вичат в тмуксе :)
<XuMuK> мне в нём что нравится, так это что новое окно/экран копирует активное, а не как с начала... удобно при работе с ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне всё равно autossh нравится =)
<inkvizitor68sl> и куча забытых консолек
<inkvizitor68sl> штук 50
<inkvizitor68sl> но бесят падающие иксы(
<XuMuK> не, тут я либо тмукс либо контрол+шифт+Т юзаю...
<inkvizitor68sl> и необходимость потом всё запускать
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-04
<XuMuK> не люблю када ппц как много окон
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> как ты их роняешь?
<XuMuK> ну если 50 окон висит
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: *голосом инвалида из гриффинов* КУПИ ВТОРОЙ МОНИТОРРРРРР!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: обычно они падают, когда мониторы подключаешь или отключаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> не всегда, но достаточно часто
<vdrandom> а. ы. ну я больше одного монитора не подключал, и то не на ходу
<inkvizitor68sl> неее..... подставка для ноута + 2 монитора справа и слева - это кайф= )
<inkvizitor68sl> аще окна не переключаю
<inkvizitor68sl> тупо мышкой вожу между окнами )
<inkvizitor68sl> вот сейчас лежу на диване и бешусь, чтобы табаться приходится =)
<vdrandom> так что и как в тмуксе разъезжается?
<vdrandom> вичатом в нём пользуюсь, не замечал ни разу
<vdrandom> а финч - это чудовищное псевдографическое уродство ._.
<vdrandom> эмуляция окон в терминале - что-то из кошмарных снов :)
<inkvizitor68sl> раньше разъезжалось
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас перестало, проверил
<XuMuK> в шахматы кто-нить играет?
<vdrandom> я нет
<vdrandom> к своему стыду
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: http://store.chessassistant.ru/shop_model.asp?sView=Catalog&gid=170
<vdrandom> с другой стороны, шахматы не тру, надо осваивать го. :)
<XuMuK> угу, почти 2 тысячелетия в не Ъ игру, имхо, не играли бы))
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> самое сложное из настольных игр, во что я более или менее мог сыграть - это реверси, лол
<XuMuK> охото во что нить с кем нить поиграть, в одног влом))
<XuMuK> у вас нет желания? для разнообразия))
<vdrandom> сыграй в Quake Live. :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ты будешь?)
<vdrandom> я нет, но народу там хватает
<vdrandom> лол, у меня кортекскомманд есть
<vdrandom> можно попробовать в него, но я ни разу не играл
<vdrandom> точнее, пытался, но не осилил
<ubuntu__> aksdlaksd
<ubuntu__> zxsd
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<vdrandom> у кого там опера память экономила? :)
<vdrandom> 800MB с четырьмя вкладками :)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня открыты gajim, weechat и хром с 5ю тяжеленными вкладками и кучей плагинов - 1200 занято
<inkvizitor68sl> при том гаджим кушает пару сотен
<vdrandom> гажим толстый
<vdrandom> это он скромно ещё :)
<vdrandom> deluged+opera+gnome-terminal+tmux(weechat+htop+cmus)+skype
<XuMuK> vdrandom, что за кортекскомманд?
<vdrandom> 1.5GB
<vdrandom> и да, ещё весь кэш и /tmp в tmpfs
<vdrandom> XuMuK, погугли на тытрубе видюшки
<XuMuK> 2340 Mb
<XuMuK> но у меня дофига всего запущено
<vdrandom> http://www.datarealms.com/games.php
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> прикольно))
<vdrandom> управление сложное
<XuMuK> чем то вормс напоминает)
<vdrandom> а, кстати о двадэ шутерах
<XuMuK> под линь нет?
<vdrandom> кого нет?
<vdrandom> cortexcommand?
<XuMuK> да
<vdrandom> есть :)
<vdrandom> странно
<vdrandom> на официальном сайте нет закачки
<vdrandom> а на HumbleBundle дают :)
<vdrandom> ну так вот. плоскошутер - teeworlds
<vdrandom> винрарный :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, гг))
<XuMuK> у меня на сервере сервак для него стоял))
<XuMuK> мы с коллегой рубились))
<XuMuK> вормс тока с гарпунчиками))
<XuMuK> и кваку напоминает))
<XuMuK> рейлганом особенно)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, помнишь я тебе показывал?)
<XuMuK> а кто нить знает, в громоптице можно настроить чтоб по дефолту картинки подгружало?
<vdrandom> она таки срисована с кваки же
<vdrandom> точнее не срисована
<vdrandom> а спародирована :)
<XuMuK> ну)
<vdrandom> неужто все спят?
<vdrandom> :)
<[Raiden]> да
<XuMuK> нет)
<vdrandom> кто-нибудь ident-сервер поднимал?
<XuMuK> нет
<XuMuK> как лучше http://itmages.ru/image/view/204412/21bf179a так или http://itmages.ru/image/view/204411/ce5cc495 так?
<vdrandom> ты про раскраску терминала?
<XuMuK> да
<vdrandom> ни та, ни другая
<XuMuK> ыы
<vdrandom> чёрная на мой вкус слишком прозрачна
<vdrandom> а синяя делает мои глаза истекать кровью
<XuMuK> это только когда в режиме ф11
<vdrandom> прозрачность без размытия как по мне смотрится отвратно.
<XuMuK> мне сочетания такиз цветов нравицо
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<vdrandom> дело вкуса же :)
<vdrandom> я вот танго-тему люблю в терминале
<vdrandom> даже путти перекрашивал сидел на работе :)
<XuMuK> ну вот и я про чо, я спросил в плане для глаз как лучше
<XuMuK> просто ч/б итак запарило уже)
<vdrandom> попробуй тёмно-зелёный фон
<vdrandom> #002200, например
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/204414/b64a365c
<vdrandom> совсем другое дело :)
<XuMuK> ничо)
<vdrandom> ещё вариант - сменить цвет форграунда на какой-нибудь #DDFFDD
<vdrandom> вместо жёлтого :)
<vdrandom> какой шрифт используешь?
<vdrandom> Monospace стандартный?
<[Raiden]> Химика на кислоту тянет
<[Raiden]> то зеленый то желтый
<XuMuK> гг)
<XuMuK> есть сдецл)
<XuMuK> ладушки, пошол я спать... всем пока
<[Raiden]> бб
<trancecore> ммм... а как в вичате спикок ников прокрутить?
<AndreX|OFF> f11 f12
<skai> re
<AndreX> skai, q
<skai> ысшо адын ыкзамин зтал
<AndreX> поздравляю
<AndreX> )
<skai> и нет.это был не русский язык:)
<AndreX> былгаский
<AndreX> р*
<skai> жи ши пишется не с И. а с Ж и Ш
<skai> так прикольно смотреть подборки игр одной команды квн
<AndreX> аа
<skai> начиная с местных квнов
<skai> 2004 год.черноземье.25я
<skai> потом сочи в их карьере
<skai> потом премьерка
<skai> вернее первая
<skai> потом премьерка
<skai> и в 10 году уже в высшей лиге
<skai> да и в 11 тоже:)
<skai> мне у них капитан нравится:)
<AndreX> лан, пойду дальше дремать )
<skai> ты любишь экстремальный секс и всегда ищешь острых ощущений?попробуй прыгнуть с презервативом
<Lynk1> Всем привет, как заставить работать DWA 525 хотя бы в Ad-Hoc с модемом DSL 2500u
<skai> Lynk1: тебе нужна библия, святая вода и такая-то мать
<Lynk1> skai: а если серьезно
<skai> http://tinyurl.com/3npc8pe
<skai> видишь строчку со словом "решено" ?
<Lynk1> нет не обнаруживаю, ну тогда ладно
<skai> http://www.google.ru/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=DWA+525+ubuntu
<skai> хосспаде
<skai> вторая строчка жеж
<skai> http://forum.ugoo.ru/thread-439.html
<skai> ведет сюда
<skai> где по слогам рассказано
<Lynk1> не, это именно мнструкция по его запуску которую я уже на зубок знаю так как в свое время "напарился", а вот как его завести хотя бы в ад-хоке
<skai> так
<skai> ты хочешь его сделать точкой доступа или подрубаться к текущей?
<skai> если к текущей - завел и все работает
<Lynk1> сделать
<skai> если самого - тут уже запрос другой
<Lynk1> я бы не спрашивал про раздачу
<Lynk1> и какой тогда потому что я найти ниче не смог, даже не выдавал по результатам форум убунты
<skai> !http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=wifi+sharing+ubuntu
<Lynk1> спасибо
<skai> главное - знать буржуйские слова
<skai> и тогда сразу понятно, что надо спрашивать
<Lynk1> :-D
<AndreX> http://ru.fishki.net/picsw/062011/03/post/dems/dems_017.jpg
<skai> бойан
<skai> и когда мы переквалифицировались в филиал фишек?
<AndreX> никогда, просто вопросов пока нет
<skai> ну не фишки же цитировать
<skai> ладно бы че интересного
<AndreX> ладно не буду, появиться чтонить интересное напишу ))
<skai> народ
<skai> вы все где?
<Legal> Всем доброго утра!
<Legal> И отличного настроения!
<Legal> :)
<Legal> А что pidgin - не запоминает канал чата и всё время (при новом включении его) нужно вводить - #ubuntu-ru ???
<shenmue> если закладки есть то сохрани ее
<paul__> такая проблема... в убунту 11.04 в untiy жутко глючит X
<paul__> Xorg.0.log говорит [   134.247] (WW) intel(0): I830DRI2FlipEventHandler: Pageflip completion has impossible msc 4793 < target_msc 4794
<skai> Пришлось как и в прошлый раз распаковывать библиотеки с сайта разработчика на места родных библиотек с заменой файлов, после чего vainfo перестает ругаться на ошибки, а mplayer-vaapi начинает без проблем работать.
<skai> кто распарсит фразу
<skai> ?
<shenmue> я ничего не понял... но рад что помог своим невмешательством
<skai> я тоже мало что понял
<skai> это он на какой сайт залез и куда какие либы копировал?
<shenmue> ну видать все либы заменил...
<skai> ох тыж ёёёёжики
<skai> оказывается интел официально пока не сделал поддеркжи в дровах на декод х264 и авц на интелах х4500хд
<skai> тока мпег2 поддерживают.хотя видяха умеет
<skai> но дрова написать не могут
<skai> внимание вопрос: что такое я собрал на своем ноуте, что у меня включилась поддержка всего?
<skai> хых.по нетбукчеку моя видяшечка выдает -1 фпс в нфс шифт.это типо у меня из глаз вырывать кадры будет и вставлять в ноут?
<shenmue> минус один?
<skai> минус 1
<skai> не он мне показывает,а я обязан ему 1 кадр в секунду выдавать
<shenmue> ну рисуй на экарне =)
<skai> - причеши карася
<skai> - зачем?
<skai> - а если объясню - причешешь?
<deti> кто может помочь начинающему?! нет звука наверно с картой ксубунту не подружился карта саунд блпстер какой то версии 8 мег памяти
<skai> аудиокарта с памятью - это жесть
<Dimka> Кто юзал ReactOS?
<deti> не встроеная
<deti> у меня машина пень 2 с 300 мег памяти так вот -с
<deti> как вообще увидеть настройки саунд карты
<deti> список оборудования какой то типа как в винде есть в ксубунту?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Извини, друг, но такую машину проще выинуть, чем работать с современным дистрибутивом.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *выкинуть.
<User475[web]> Hi ...
<User475[web]>  have question about ubuntu server 11.04...
<User475[web]> already install server 11.04 - im trying to put apt-get update - has error - var/lib/list/lock... etc
<skai> User475[web]: сщчувствую че
<User475[web]> i think need to input new repository address and update again -
<User475[web]> but i dont know how to do it..
<Legal> deti: я на днях ставил на такую (приблизительно) машинку - ubuntu 8.10 - крутит...
<Maratich> кто там ночью упоминал плоскошутеры?
<Maratich> совсем чтоли про контру 2D забыли?
<Fylh_if> Всем привет. Может кто знает, как преобразовать код С в ассемблерный?
<Fylh_if> у меня есть gcc Компилятор преобразует исходники в ассемблерный код. Дальше ассемблер исходники на ассемблере преобразует в объектный код. Далее за работу берётся линковщик, он преобразует объектный код в исполняемую программу.
<Fylh_if> вот как этот ассемблерный код достать
<staff_nowa> Всем привет где можно взять abills.sql файт ?
<staff_nowa> что-то не вижу его в примерах freeradius
<deti> у меня ксубунту 10.04 LTS пень3, я вначале ошибся0 Рабочая среда Xfce 4
<deti> версия 4.6.1 (Xfce 4.6) я не вижу как настраивать железо саунд карту в частности  а так со скрипон но все работает сеть я наладил по рецепту из сети просто вбивал код почти ничего не понимая...
<staff_nowa> кто поможет :?
<Vasja> всем привет!
<Vasja> я вот пытаюсь сделать на рабочем столе кнопку ну и ввёл туда команду но оно меня спрашивает пароль су как правельно прописать в той строчке?
<Vasja> ну чтоб он там был и оно меня не спрашивало
<Vasja> sudo  /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Vasja> а оно меня пароль спрашивает как правельно в эту строчку пароль вписать чтоб не спрашивало?
<staff_nowa> Ребята кто имеет хороший Tutorial по настройки FreeRadius Server ?
<AndreX> Vasja, expect тебе в помощ
<Vasja> что за expect ?
<AndreX> пишеш скрипт и лин на раб стол нан него
<AndreX> Vasja, Expect — инструмент для автоматизации и тестирования в ОС Unix, написанный Don Libes как расширение к скрипт-языку Tcl, для интерактивных приложений таких, ...
<AndreX> Vasja, вот тебе скрипт к примеру даже с рускими коментами http://paste.org.ru/?cm79fd
<poncha|laptop> Vasja, а еще лучше - visudo
<poncha|laptop> vasya ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<poncha|laptop> и не будет спрашивать
<AndreX> ну так нехоошо конечно
<AndreX> да и пароли в открытом виде не вариант какбы
<poncha|laptop> а с экспектом - придется пароли в открытом виде хранить
<Vasja> poncha|laptop: так как прописать я так и не понян ни чего я недавно с дуба упал
<poncha|laptop> Vasja: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL <--- эту строчку надо прописать в файл /etc/sudoers
<Vasja> прописал visudo пароль не затребовало но и ничего не запустилось
<poncha|laptop> это значит что твою юзер имеет право исполнять любую команду с sudo без запроса пароля
<Vasja> ок сейчас попробую
<poncha|laptop> (visudo это команда запуска редактора /etc/sudoers собственно)
<Vasja> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Vasja> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Vasja>  
<AndreX> sudo visudo
<poncha|laptop> =)
<poncha|laptop> для редактирования этого файла нужны права доступа администартора
<Vasja> http://img12.imageshost.ru/img/2011/06/04/image_4de9ebb43bf33.png
<vdrandom> ._.
<Vasja> добавить это ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL ?
<AndreX> а если просто в  crontab прописать
<vdrandom> осторожно
<vdrandom> не заставляй его думать головным мозгом
<vdrandom> просто напиши, что ему нужно сделать :)
<AndreX> sudo crontab -e
<AndreX> @reboot /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Vasja> а как этот фаил сохронить?
<vdrandom> выйдешь, оно тебя спросит
<vdrandom> сохранять или нет
<Henoxek> выйти из редактора с сохранением // кэп
<vdrandom> только если ты что-то неправильно прописал, у тебя сломается судо :3
<Henoxek> visudo просто проверяет корректность файла после завершения сессии редактора
<AndreX> ужс
<vdrandom> люди, не привыкшие читать, что им выводится в терминале, об этом обычно не в курсе :)
<Vasja> получилось! теперь пароль не спрашивает
<vdrandom> оно не будет спрашивать пароль ни для чего
<Vasja> это теперь когда я проги буду ставить тоже не будет пароль спрашивать?
<vdrandom> так что придётся думать, прежде, чем команды выполнять :)
<vdrandom> тоже не будет
<AndreX> а теперь дай айпишник и логин и пароль от копма ))
<Vasja> сойдёть
<Vasja> у меня айпишник за провайдером так что ты до меня всеравно не дорвёся NAT не пустит
<AndreX>  фи какая гадость
<Vasja> неотрицаю
<vdrandom_telnet> во, теперь заработала кириллица :3
<vdrandom_telnet> всего-то в идент-демоне надо было кодировкÑÿôÿý прописать. :)
<vdrandom_telnet> :(
<vdrandom> перестал работать УТФ8 :(
<AndreX>   /charset UTF8 вроде так
<Henoxek> в телнете? )
<vdrandom_telnet> /charset :(
<AndreX> аа а я думал тут
<vdrandom> со слешом команды только в клиентах работают
<vdrandom> а сырой телнет суров - он только с голым текстом работает :)
<vdrandom> вообще irc клёвый
<vdrandom> простой, как 5 копеек.
<vdrandom_telnet> только отлавливать пинги ещё надо :)
<Henoxek> в вендовом телнете мне не удалось посидеть
<Henoxek> он при получении от сервера данных затирает весь ввод
<Henoxek> не успеваю печатать за 1 мс )
<vdrandom_telnet> телнет везде одинаковый
<Henoxek> вендовый славится кривостью
<vdrandom_telnet> а то что затирает, можно забить :)
<Henoxek> там иногда подрубаешься к веб-серверу и не видишь текст который печатаешь и отправляешь
<vdrandom_telnet> только что оборвало кÑÿôÿýсок команды :)
<Henoxek> протокол то одинаковы, а клиенты разные
<vdrandom> только что твоё сообщение кусок команды оборвало
<vdrandom> просто печатаешь дальше и отправляешь :)
<Henoxek> вслепую?
<skai> опасный голевой момент
<skai> подрубить хард с бекапами внешний и форматировать обычную флешку
<skai> перепутаешь - 500гб выстрелом в ногу
<AndreX> экстрим )
<skai> да ладно:)я с этим хардом уже три раза в ногу стрелял
<vdrandom> мне почему-то пинги не приходят от сервера.
<vdrandom> видимо, предполагается, что клиент сам понги посылает каждые n секунд
<Henoxek> непойму зачем в irc сделали эти пинги/понги
<Henoxek> ведь соединение контроллируется средствами tcp, разве нет?
<Henoxek> есть же tcp keepalive
<vdrandom> видимо, протокол делался максимально простым
<skai> ещеб спросили, а почему в эхокнфах небыло веб2.0
<vdrandom> а как давно tcp keepalive появился?
<ambal> привет всем, помогите, плз. Такая проблема: включаю сёнь комп, система грузится и не загружает аплет уведомлений, я ребутнул с кнопки на кейсе(каюсь), после гружу и ошибка: Произошла ошибка при подключении /home
<poncha|laptop> Under Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) keepalives are an optional feature, and if included must default to off.[1] There are three parameters related to keepalive, namely time, interval and retry
<ambal> Нажмите кнопку S , чтобы пропустить подключение или M для ручного восстановления
<vdrandom> что-то с разделом, очевидно же
<poncha|laptop> (RFC 1122) quote: Implementors MAY include "keep-alives" in their TCP implementations, although this practice is not universally accepted.
<ambal> mountall: mount /home [811] killed by SEGV signal
<poncha|laptop> вот наверное поэтому в irc протоколе свои кипэлайвы
<vdrandom> спасибо, poncha|laptop
<ambal> mountall: Файловая система не может быть смнотирована
<ambal> : /home
<poncha|laptop> fsck ?
<ambal> у меня стоит 11.04 amd64 btrfs
<ambal> как сделать fsck ?
<ambal> M нажать?
<ambal> получилось, что-то делает...
<poncha|laptop> fsck $(grep home /etc/fstab | sed "s/[[:space:]].*//")
<poncha|laptop> ;-)
<ambal> что делает эта команда? fsck показал, что есть ошибки
<ambal> root 256 inode 11555 errors 400
<vdrandom> эта команда запускает fsck на разделе, который монтируется в /home. Устройство раздела определяется из fstab
<vdrandom> poncha|laptop, а ключ -y не нужен разве?
<vdrandom> чтобы пофиксить
<ambal> дык я сделал fsck /home - вроде проверил, нашёл ошибки
<ambal> vdrandom: fsck -y /home - так фиксить?
<vdrandom> я не помню. я fsck ручками тыщу лет не запускал уже :)
<vdrandom> попробуй
<vdrandom> алсо, я бы всё-таки по адресу устройства запускал fsck
<vdrandom> а не по его точке монтирования
<ambal> fsck $(grep home /etc/fstab | sed "s/[[:space:]].*//") - эта команда не запустилась, точно так писать?
<vdrandom> я думаю, она не запустилась из-за того, что в убунте по умолчанию в /etc/fstab уже давно пишется UUID :)
<vdrandom> ambal, смотри fstab и ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<vdrandom> и отлавливай, на каком устройстве у тебя /home
<vdrandom> этот /dev/sdX# и нужно скармливать fsck
<vdrandom> а я пойду поем :)
<poncha|laptop> черт) я давно не пользовался убунтой) все дебаню)
<poncha|laptop> дебианю)
<ydz> Добрый день!
<Henoxek> там пакеты просроченные
<ambal> vdrandom: нашёл его uuid, что терь?
<ambal> ключ -y точно фиксит? а то он вроде выводит только его статистику, сколько байт там, ошибок и тд...
<ambal> poncha|laptop: ты знаешь? помоги, плз
<vdrandom> Henoxek, не просроченные, а стабильные
<ambal> vdrandom: что мне делать, помоги, плз*
<flintstone> дорасте :) чето мне приперло посмотреть остров сокровищ, помню что смотрел интересную иностранную экранизацию, но никак не найду..
<Henoxek> если руки прямые, стабильности даже в арче можно добиться)
<vdrandom> Henoxek, ты говоришь "даже", будто в арчике это сложно.
<flintstone> может ктонить знает?
<vdrandom> flintstone, http://www.google.com/ <- он точно знает.
<Henoxek> vdrandom там принудительная политика обновления в духе 'always up to date'
<vdrandom> ambal, какой вывод ключ -y даёт?
<Henoxek> и этот up to date не всегда рабочий
<flintstone> vdrandom: много экранизаций.. не знаю что качать..
<vdrandom> Henoxek, я знаю, я арчевод :)
<vdrandom> flintstone, качай все
<vdrandom> там разберёшься :)
<Henoxek> например как-то обновил арч на старом компике, где стояла nvidia ge force 5700 le
<vdrandom> древний драйвер можно если что из аура собрать, емнип
<Henoxek> так вот, новые иксы стянуло, а то, что драйвер 173 еще не допилен был, в зависимостях не учитывалось
<Henoxek> так не всегда есть драйвер к выпуску иксов )
<vdrandom> кстати, на старое железо я бы и не рискнул арчик ставить
<vdrandom> там самый торт дебиан
<Henoxek> почему?
<Henoxek> вполне норм
<Henoxek> не считая, что если не обновляться два месяца, апдейтов на 4 Гб выйдет
<vdrandom> как раз из-за совместимости драйверов и по
<vdrandom> опять же, арчик тестируется на новом железе в основном
<vdrandom> дебиан тестируется намного строже и дольше
<Maratich> ну убунта 10.04 у меня на ноуте тоже 3D не сразу держала
<Maratich> там много крика было, что поломали fglrx
<Henoxek> centos вот стабильнее дебиана
<vdrandom> древнее, ты хотел сказать
<Maratich> а дебиан да, у родителей на Voodoo 3000 рулет
<vdrandom> 2.6.18
<vdrandom> ок ок
<Henoxek> ну так зато стабильно)
<Henoxek> кстати, в 2.6.18 есть selinux?
<vdrandom> там не стабильностью древность продиктована
<Henoxek> а чем? желанием чтобы за новый софт платили $$?
<Henoxek> *за свежие оттестированные репозитории
<vdrandom> просто они не спешат собирать очередной RHEL
<ambal> vdrandom: root 256 inode 11555 errors 400
<vdrandom> с ключём -y вообще никаких изменений?
<vdrandom> а может и не могут собрать из-за каких-то правовых моментов
<ambal> неа
<ambal> что значт не может собрать?
<ambal> что делать тогда?(
<vdrandom> ambal, про собрать это не тебе
<vdrandom> я бы погуглил, что делать
<Henoxek> vdrandom, а что за сертификацию они предоставляют?
<Henoxek> типа свой дистр отправляют экспертам, которые оценивают стабильность их дистра?
<vdrandom> кто?
<Henoxek> rhel
<vdrandom> debian?
<Henoxek> red hat
<vdrandom> не знаю
<Henoxek> или нотариально заверенную столлманом gpl?
<ambal> vdrandom: да вот гуглю...
<vdrandom> Henoxek, я адепт апта и пакмана
<vdrandom> про RPM-дистрибутивы я знаю чуть менее, чем ничего :)
<ambal> vdrandom: а как проверить диск на беды?
<vdrandom> почитай ман
<vdrandom> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/01/howto-check-disk-drive-for-errors-and.html
<vdrandom> или у гугла спроси
<vdrandom> хотя, я бы почитал ман на твоём месте, а то мало ли что напишут :)
<Henoxek> особенно надо бояться команд, начинающихся на echo test test test
<ambal> vdrandom: fsck разве проверяет на беды? в гугле написали, что он не исправляет беды вроде, если я прально понял
<vdrandom> а разве беды вообще можно исправить? О_о
<ambal> vdrandom: не знаю..
<Henoxek> пометить онли)
<Henoxek> и не юзать
<vdrandom> тогда для общего развития ещё и матчасть погугли :)
<ambal> что делает команда badblocks ?
<Henoxek> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=badblocks&category=8&russian=0
<vdrandom> use man, Luke
<ambal> Henoxek: спс
<Henoxek> нз
<ambal> что делают команды: badblocks /dev/hda1 > bad-blocks и fsck -t ext3 -l bad-blocks /dev/hda1 ?
<ambal> не исправляет ли беды случаем?
<vdrandom> беды невозможно исправить, только пометить
<vdrandom> тебе уже сказали
<vdrandom> кури маны что ли
<ambal> а зачем их метить?
<vdrandom> чтобы ОС не пыталась записать туда данные
<vdrandom> и не делила на ноль при попытке
<ambal> т.е. после этих команд /home должен примонтироваться?
<Henoxek> http://www.3dnews.ru/storage/badblock/
<Henoxek> данные из блока теряются все равно, если нет дублирования
<ambal> не понял... вот я ща помечу беды, после диск должен примонтироваться?
<Henoxek> диск монтируется если файловая система чиста
<ambal> пометив беды, фс будет чиста?)
<Henoxek> не знаю, но предполагаю что нужно будет еще fsck запустить чтобы она флаг чистоты поставила
<ambal> ясно...
<Henoxek> какая ФС была на диске?
<Henoxek> т.е. и сейас есть
<ambal> btrfs
<ambal> можно ли как-то принудительно флаг чистоты поставить, а после я проверю всё на ошибки и тд..?
<vdrandom> даже если и можно, то лучше этого не делать
<vdrandom> а btrfs разве юзабельна уже?
<ambal> да, с 11:04
<vdrandom> я про стабильность скорее :)
<vdrandom> экспериментальная поддержка уже год назад была
<ambal> vdrandom: насчёт стабильности походу ещё нет...
<ambal> судя по всему
<poncha|laptop> centos древнее? последний релиз сентос был если не ошибаюсь примерно два месяца назад
<vdrandom> и впрямь
<vdrandom> ну ок, там зачем-то держат древнее ядро :)
<poncha|laptop> а фиг их знает зачем они все древнее держат)
<poncha|laptop> наверное это ностальгический дистрибутив такой
<trancecore> '
<sharikoff> пщщ
<paul__> добрый день)
<paul__> помогите мне побороть иксы
<sharikoff> одеваешься в трико
<sharikoff> выходишь на ковер
<sharikoff> борешь
<paul__> [  1109.025] (WW) intel(0): intel_uxa_prepare_access: bo map failed: Input/output error
<paul__> трико не помогает
<paul__> ковер давно скурили
<sharikoff> Решилось откатом на xf86-video-intel-2.12 (2.13 на i845G имела другой неприятный глюк в OpenGL).
<paul__> эм
<paul__> и как мне откатиться?))
<paul__> все, спасибо)
<paul__> понял)
<paul__> sharikoff, скачал дровишки, потом просто ./configure&&make&&make install?
<sharikoff> paul__: братко
<sharikoff> скачал распаковал
<sharikoff> прачитал по слогам ридми
<sharikoff> сделал то что там написано
<sharikoff> все
<paul__> там нед римя
<sharikoff> знач на оф сайт есть
<paul__> папочки usr и local
<sharikoff> *сайте
<sharikoff> значит может уже скомпиленные
<paul__> просто cp -rf?
<sharikoff> заменяешь то что есть в системе
<sharikoff> и ребутишься
<sharikoff> забекапься предварительно
<sharikoff> и качать надо исходники
<sharikoff> и их компилить
<paul__> еще впрос
 * sharikoff выпимши
<paul__> архив для i686 у меня i3xx какая-то
<sharikoff> в иркутске день города
<sharikoff> подойдет
<paul__> вера не запрещает мне ставить такие дровишки?
<sharikoff> главно чтоб не x64
<paul__> спасибо)
<artus> sharikoff, q
<sharikoff> artus: дароф
<sharikoff> я седня победил жабу
<artus> в смысле?
<sharikoff> взял се тело
<sharikoff> а то 6 июня на носу а мое походу не будет  ios5  держать
<artus> O_o
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom|away> Àð§/nick vdrandom
<Cat1> последнего из списка контактов аськи перевел в джаббер, во как )) аську могу теперь не пользовать :-D модный я теперь.
<only_you> осталось скайп закопать)
<vdrandom> но он не закапывается!
<XuMuK> было бы на что его поменять
<vdrandom> никто, кстати, не в курсе, какие порты надо открыть, чтобы jingle заработал?
<only_you> мелкомягкие постаряюстся, чо
<sharikoff> sip
<sharikoff> наше все
<sharikoff> и скайп не нужен
<Cat1> на виндовсе ooVoo многие пользуют,помню круто было , а в убунту наверное ничего нет кроме скупа ))
<Cat1> sip
<sharikoff> red5 еще есть
<Cat1> забыл я про сип то
<vdrandom> для sip нормальных клиентов нет
<sharikoff> да ну
<vdrandom> названия встудиюÒ
<sharikoff> ekiga вполне
<sharikoff> даже видео умеет
<artus> а если еще астериск поднять то вдвойне вкуснее )
<Cat1> http://www.trillian.im/chat/ вот прикольная штука тоже, онлайн все дела
<sharikoff> дак я про это и говорю
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: я к звонкам видео прикрутил
<sharikoff> и чем терь не скайп
<artus> это хорошооо))))
<sharikoff> на яфон клиенты есть
<sharikoff> на линь есть
<sharikoff> на винду есть
<sharikoff> звони нехочу
<stasdizzi> linphone ,простите,вмешаюсь,есть на все платформы
<artus> нафиг нинфон, он стремный )
<artus> *л
<artus> как показала практика екиги с головой )
<stasdizzi> я пользуюсь внутри сети
<vdrandom> хитрый план - поднять ts3 сервер
<vdrandom> или murmur
<xokvictor> âñåì ïðèâåò! ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà êàêîé ÿçûê ïðîãðàììèðîâàíèÿ ïåðñïåêòèâíåå âûáðàòü èçó÷àòü äëÿ íà÷èíàþùåãî ëèíóêñîèäà?
<ubuntuhelp> xokvictor! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> vdrandom, ну 3й тс ниче так )
<vdrandom> mumble тоже ок, да
<artus> мне понравился )
<vdrandom> он ещё и опенсорсный
<xokvictor> всем привет! подскажите пожалуйста какой язык программирования перспективнее выбрать изучать для начинающего линуксоида?
<artus> гугл
<artus> :)
<AndreX> афигеть новый язык программирования
<xokvictor> я не всемирное мнение хотел спросить, а сообщества
<xokvictor> у гугла есть Go )
<vdrandom> xokvictor, я бы не с языков программирования начал
<AndreX> паскаль
<vdrandom> а с bash.
<vdrandom> хотя почему "бы", лол
<xokvictor> допустим баш уже изучается, что дальше? vdrandom
<artus> мдя
<vdrandom> xokvictor, C, C++. канонiчно.
<xokvictor> vdrandom, java or pithon не? меня даже больше интересует что более востребованно в европе
<AndreX> xokvictor, http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=14848
<artus> мне вот все интереснее и интереснее) бубунтуру это такой маленький филиал гугла?
<AndreX> да мне тоже чё тока тут не спрашивают
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> как убить всех человеков?
<xokvictor> AndreX, спасибо. Но у меня с давних пор закралось мнение что либо ты знаешь по-немного обо всем либо много обо одном и в языках программирования я выбираю первое. Может я не прав?
<skai> обоже.одесские психологи на моем канале
<artus> вобщем учи руби )
<vdrandom> где?
<xokvictor> artus, аргументируй )
<Henoxek> xokvictor начни с python
<skai> учи лисп
<artus> xokvictor, патаму что гладиолус, так пойдет? )
<xokvictor> а можете аргументировать свои рекомендации? пожалуйста )
<Henoxek> lisp специфическое применение имеет
<skai> и к СкОбАчКаМ привыкать не надо будет
<xokvictor> artus, нет )
<Henoxek> python прост в обучении и если не извращаться, код вполне читабелен
<artus> xokvictor, можно только подвести это пож жетский оффтоп )
<vdrandom> artusу не даёт покоя банхаммер :)
<vdrandom> екига грузится вечность и сегфолтится. :) няшнота
<skai> нас ребут,а мы крепчаем
<artus> xokvictor, топай на #linuxtalks  и попинай из живых кого нить, там тебе аргументирують )
<xokvictor> artus, понял, спасибо
<xokvictor> а кто пытался поставить на убунту гном3 и потом вернуться обратно на unity&
<xokvictor> ?
<artus> это типа квест такой? )
<xokvictor> забыл уточнить, без проблем
<xokvictor> я попытался и уменя слетела оболочка, не могу вернуть юнити полноценную
 * trancecore думает что кривые руки голова покоя не дают >_<
<skai> и не сможешь
<skai> пока юнити на гтк2 - откат не получится нормально сделать
<artus> Skype 2.2.0.35 уже все поставили? )
<vdrandom> естественно!
<artus> уже не вылетает?
<skai> эххх
<skai> сча довыпиливаю юнити...и будет няшный релиз:)
<vdrandom> в 64-битном арчике он статический :( темку не цепляет
<vdrandom> зато перестал вгружать ядро на 100% после 20 минут работы
<artus> щас посмотримс )
<artus> хм, чей то он как то шустрее вроде
<skai> artus: хто
<vdrandom> новый скайп
<artus> да скайпа последняя
<skai> в ппа?или с сайта?
<artus> сайт
<xokvictor> skai, так и что делать мне чтобы восстановить unity?
<skai> xokvictor: машину времени
<xokvictor> skai, юмор это конечно хорошо, но мне что теперь переустанавливать?
<Raiden> А что с ним случилось?
<skai> да хосспаде
<skai> осиль переустановить метапакет ubuntu-desktop
<Raiden> гном3 чтоли поставил
<xokvictor> Raiden, да попытался гном поставить третий и вернуться на unity
<xokvictor> skai, попробую, спасибо
<skai> и кому нужно это юнити
<Raiden> сделай sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<skai> тормозит как акушер при родах
<xokvictor> делал
<Raiden> ок
<skai> Raiden: там немного все хитровыдрано
<xokvictor> skai, а мне нравится unity
<Raiden> Ну, я тоже так делал
<Raiden> у меня нормально гном3 удалялся
<xokvictor> у меня теперь при загрузке только фон рабочего стола и ярлыки те что на нем, больше ничего
<skai> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-rc1-oneiric/
<Raiden> ubuntu-desktop вернет
<skai> чет у мну чешется в одном местечке поставить вот эту няшу
<vdrandom> а я жду, когда оно придёт в арчик и всё сломается, ололо
<xokvictor> Raiden, ок, спасибо
<Raiden> это не няшка, няшка для десктопа это zen liquorix или pf patchset
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> а смена 1 ванильного ядра на другое обычн окроме цифры в названии ничего не дает конечному юзеру
<Raiden> если всё железо и до этого работало
<vdrandom> а из-за смены нумерации версий ничего не сломается, случаем?
<skai> Raiden: дык хотца выпендрится и поставить линукс 3
<skai> и ржать, мол вы сидите на 2.6
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> ну вперед )
<skai> да погодь
<skai> я еще 11.04 безюнитевой делаю
<skai> интернет сцука резиновый
<skai> гандон интернет всмысле
<Raiden> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0604/h_1307192507_40016ef52a.png
<skai> острашныйужас
<Raiden> )
<skai> уговорили, языкастые
<AndreX> да ты не торопись ща я кернел это поставлю и скажу работает или нет
<AndreX> если ваще встанет
<skai> да я про гном3
<jham> Raiden: это terminus?
<skai> это virviglazus
<Raiden> в консоли да
<jham> skai: не заводись - пость свой )
<skai> шшшш
<skai> сча гном3 поставлю
<jham> хе
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html
<skai> кстати дл юнитятлов
<Raiden> это какое-то хпишное классик меню. В моем понимании у классик должно быть ещё меню переход
<Raiden> )
<skai> ты кардапио посмотри
<skai> там же ва варианта
<Raiden> Хм, ну это более функциональное
<Raiden> у мну так http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0604/h_1307193324_5b38c91072.png
<Raiden> skai: гном3 возможно рано ставить. На самом деле.
<AndreX> хм а ядро вродь как работает тока модули от видюхи не поставились
<jham> гы, порыться по своим скриншотам - как путешествие по прошлому
<trancecore> rtorrent мну расстраивает, поделитесь конфигом ^^
<Raiden> jham: есть такая фигня... )
<AndreX> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/vozmozhnosti-zapuska-klassicheskogo-gnome-v-11-10-uzhe-net/  для тех кто не вкурсе правда может чтото ещё имениться
<Raiden> если быть точным, то гном3 сессии в 11.10 нет на диске.
<Raiden> и только
<Raiden> а доставить можно
<Raiden> на диске только юнити 2\3д
<AndreX> ну эт точно
<Raiden> можно доставить гном 3 и юзать  без гном шелла
<Raiden> будет аналог классик сессии
<Raiden> можно даже с компизом
<Raiden> так что без паники )
<AndreX> Raiden, умееш успокаивать народ ))
 * AndreX тоже чтоль гнома третьего поставить...
<jham> Raiden: вот мой актуальный, раз уж на то пошло ) http://fail2fail.com/dump/kram/screenies/2011-06-04-151545_1680x1050_scrot.png
<vdrandom> awesome is awesome.
<jham> не.. awesome неконтроллирумое говно
<vdrandom> а что у тебя тогда?
<vdrandom> я других фреймовых с треем не знаю
<jham> ion3
<jham> тоесть notion
<Raiden> jham: ну, наверное неплохо.
<vdrandom> у меня скриншоты ни о чём не скажут, лол
<Raiden> в таких вм есть что-то есть
<Raiden> в остальных мы тратим некоторое время на размещенеи окон
<vdrandom> когда-нибудь я освою pentadactyl и перейду на что-нибудь фреймовое
<vdrandom> на i3, скорее всего
<skai> а я впиляю опенкоробокс
<jham> в e17 разрабатывыли модуль для тайлинга и один из разработчиков этого модуля решил себе вм построить. концепт i3 не плох, но ещё не особо стабилен
<vdrandom> skai, он няшный :)
<jham> skai: дай скрин
<vdrandom> у меня тоже об
<skai> jham: я впиляю.он еще тока инталится
<skai> jham: могу старый скрин скинуть
<jham> покажи мне твой десктоп - и я скажу кто ты
<jham> )
<jham> давай
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/5807695
<skai> вот мой старый
<vdrandom> HumbleBundle, ня
<skai> возвращаюсь к истокам
<jham> я с извращений над конки не перестаю удивляться )
<skai> а че там извращенного?
<Raiden> на самом деле лучше бы ифейс был страшный , но один.
<Raiden> Этот зоопарк иногда бесит
<Raiden> )
<skai> ифейс чего?
<Raiden> или хотя бы 1 который можно было бы считать 100% дефолтным\обязательным
<Raiden> skai: гуи ифейс в лине
<jham> skai: или эти кругляшёчки уже встроенный индикатор а не извращение над юникодом?
<jham> если да - беру слова обратно
<skai> lua же
<jham> а, даже так
<vdrandom> http://itmages.ru/image/view/204683/7fa390c7
<vdrandom> как-то малоинформативно, ну да ладно
<victor0000> привет
<vdrandom> opera, skype, dropbox... половина софтин - совсем не опенсурс, ололо
<Raiden> на самом деле от проекта гну в современных дистрибутивах %20
<Raiden> или возможно меньше
<vdrandom> ну, дебиан вот принципиально опенсорсный :)
<vdrandom> там только софт, выпущенный под всякими версиями GPL и BSD-лицензии.
<Raiden> Ну, в общем да. Хотя не весь открытый софт часть проекта гну )
<vdrandom> ясен пень
<Henoxek> vdrandom, у меня при установке дебиана в режиме "Expert install" был вопрос в духе: "Использовать несвободное ПО?"
<Henoxek> так что есть проприетарный тоже
<vdrandom> мм, уже приделали?
<vdrandom> я помню, когда пару лет назад ставил, не было такой опции :)
<Henoxek> ну я только debian squeeze юзал
<vdrandom> хотя non-free репы были давно
<Henoxek> не ранее
<vdrandom> я со времён релиза etch не пользовался дебианом
<jham> а я наоборот, в эру etch осознал, что дебиан супер
<victor0000> !п Киев
<vdrandom> он классный
<vdrandom> но мне хотелось, да и сейчас хочется, свежего софта без лишних телодвижений
<victor0000> !grub | victor0000
<ubuntuhelp> victor0000, please see my private message
<vdrandom> бот теперь всегда в пм пишет?
<Raiden> когда ник указан
<vdrandom> раньше через | сюда вываливал
<skai> хорошо когда старый конфиг коробки остался
<skai> не надо переделывать все
<skai> с нуля
<Raiden> коробки?
<vdrandom> openbox
<skai> открытокоробки
<Raiden> )
<vdrandom> да, пилить конфиг на хмл - то ещё развлечение
<AndreX> vdrandom, бот в приват стал выдавать потому что у нас в России действительно единственный запрещающийзнак это бетонная стена
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Что это за херь - operapluginwrap? Жрёт 20% процессора...
<Raiden> оно так часто делает
<vdrandom> там флеш живёт
<Nor8>  Никто не сталкивался с тем, что в 11.04 vlc иногда зависает напрочь?
<stasdizzi> я сталкивался,когда с сетевого диска через ftp пытался воспроизвести
<Nor8> stasdizzi: Не, у меня установлен, но регулярно виснет при просмотре иптв
<stasdizzi> я иптв через роутер,так и не настроил
<Nor8> stasdizzi: У меня роутера нет, так работает, но виснет. Чего в более ранних версиях не было. Криво, видимо, собрали.
<xokvictor> Как сделать чтобы экран в убунту не темнел при длительном просмотре ролика онлайн?
<xokvictor> плавно темнеет и блокирует систему
<Nor8> )))
<Raiden> я знаю такое раснирение для гномшелла
<vdrandom> не смотреть ролики онлайн, а скачивать их и смотреть нормальными проигрывателями :)
<Raiden> вешает на панель кнопку для отруба скринсейвера
<Nor8> )))
<Raiden> )
<Nor8> Вы ему еще переустановку посоветуйте )))
<vdrandom> да-да
<vdrandom> в обязательном порядке
<vdrandom> утро надо начинать с переустановки системы!
<Nor8> С убунту это легко)))
<vdrandom> убунта неправославна.
<Nor8> Православна
<vdrandom> утро надо начинать с переустановки генту!
<Raiden> с красными от настройки-недосыпа глазами, с утряка
<Raiden> ага
<vdrandom> с пересбора мира!
<Nor8> А потянешь? )))
<vdrandom> нет :(
<vdrandom> мне даже ядро собрать терпения на хватит :)
<Nor8> vdrandom: А что так? Комп слабый? )))
<vdrandom> нет, терпение :)
<vdrandom> когда не видишь в чём-то смысла, ждать становится совсем невыносимо и лень :)
<Lynk1> есть кто нибудь из мурманской области играющий в WOW?
<shenmue> есть
<jham> хаха
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<inkvizitor68sl> купил офигеннейшую клаву)
<inkvizitor68sl> полностью копирует клаву моего ноута
<inkvizitor68sl> даже функциональные клавиши так же работают =)
<zipfer> а я сегодня попробовал gnome3
<zipfer> и мне показалось что это просто ужасно)
<inkvizitor68sl> само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты как думал) ?
<zipfer> думал, что хоть в 3 версия мне понравится
<inkvizitor68sl> третий намного хуже второго
<vdrandom> потенциал у него есть
<vdrandom> но он очень сырой :)
<zipfer> ну дак накой тада было это релизить?
<zipfer> я даже не нашел как там темы поставить
<zipfer> там тупо десктоп и запус приложений - все!!!
<zipfer> если честно, для меня это просто шок
<vdrandom> gnome-tweak-tool же
<zipfer> нет
<zipfer> ниче он не поменял
<vdrandom> а декорации окон настриваются в gconf-editor :)
<vdrandom> а ты темы поставил?
<vdrandom> в базовой комплектации есть только совершенно унылая Adwaitta
<zipfer> ну да, я скачал темы, положил в .themes
<zipfer> но он их не увидел в твикере
<vdrandom> значит, как-то криво поставил
<zipfer> может быть, я не захотел дальше разбираться
<zipfer> уж лучше я как-нибудь в кде посижу
<XuMuK> ку ещё раз
<vdrandom> тыц
<markmx> приветствую, а ка кбы мн5е чекрез консоль отсылать сообщения в аську тока как нить не клиентом а что-то вроде
<markmx> icqsend -uinMYUIN -uinpassMYPASS -uinaddrMYFRIENDUIN -messMESSAGE
<vdrandom> найти клиент, который такое умеет
<vdrandom> или написать свой :)
<vdrandom> а зачем тебе?
<markmx> чтобы с сайта уведомления шли в аську
<markmx> ну простенько так чтобы было тупа пхп чтобы экзекал
<markmx> но не на пхп =)
<markmx> ибо пхпшные реализации какие то кривые
<vdrandom> напиши бота для чятика :)
<vdrandom> irc
<vdrandom> потому как клиентов, которые могли бы слать из командной строки сообщения я не припомню
<markmx> вот значит нужен клиентик для асечки =) ибо так надо =)
<Raiden> пишите скрипты к еггдропу. Не нуна плодить сущности.
<Raiden> )
<markmx> егг тока ирк же вроде
<Raiden> угу
<vdrandom> на самом деле, если бы я взялся писать своего иркобота, я бы схватился первым делом за баш. потому как самому интересно понимать, как это всё работает
<vdrandom> markmx, а жаббир не пойдёт? он тоже текстовый
<vdrandom> какой у кед быстрый композитинг О_о
<skif-biz> а я бота для аськи использую..
<markmx> именно аська нуна
<skif-biz> на php - стоит на домашнем компе. Насчет кома.строки не знаю, но получает команду - выдает запрос из консоли.
<markmx> что за бот?
<Shustrik> Попробовал поставить на ноут. Сеть есть но коннекта с сайтами нет, или грузятся до половины. Когда отключаешь питание от сети все markmx
<vdrandom> никто не в курсе, квин отдельно от кде юзабелен? :)
<skif-biz> markmx, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=36087.0
<markmx> не ет фиговый бот =) ибо писан на похапе потому бывает жутко ругается на протокол
<markmx> плюсавтор его не развивает
<vdrandom> нефиг способствовать работе с говноклиентами
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> я на стороне автора :)
<vdrandom> с говнопротоколами*
<skif-biz> сколько лет стоит - ни на что не ругается.
<XuMuK> markmx, о, вот ты где)) гуд ньюс)) чо в асе не отвечаешь?)
<Corsair> здесь есть человек который пишет на lua?
<[s]pam> добрый вечер)
<[s]pam> господа, можно ли  gnome заблокировать значки на рабочем столе, чтоб они не двигались?
<frakc1> как обьеденить несколько раздлов в один без потери данных?)
<markmx> на эти и многие другие вопросы вы найдете овтеты... =) у нас на канале =)
<[s]pam> чВ
<[s]pam> )))
<[s]pam> xneur((
<frakc1> markmx:  надеюсь надеюсь:)
<markmx> фрак, я бы все таки перебросил бы все а внешний винт пожалуй
<frakc1> нема:(
<markmx> инфы многа?
<frakc1> мало) на одном разделе 20 гигов ( все занятые) на втором 80 но свободныЕ)
<markmx> ну так переноси всю инфу в одно место и затем расширяй раздел
<frakc1> а как собственно расширить? на винде я делал это с помощью акрониса, а на убунте как?)
<somelogin> livecd c gparted
<markmx> gPartEd счас есть образ уже готовый для работы с винтами там все что тебе надо
<markmx> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<markmx> кто в питере пойдет гулять по набережной у цпкио со стороны черной речеи? =)
<frakc1> спасиб
<somelogin> я из питера :)
<markmx> на ассме прогишь?
<somelogin> нет, но в детстве писал для 8086
<babrusha> господа, есть здесь те, кто прошел полностью Соло на клавиатуре?
<markmx> а на сях?
<bogdan_> привет. скажите какое ядро актуально сейчас для 11.04?
<markmx> 2.6.38-8-generic стабил =)
<vdrandom> babrusha, пока остальные проходили кириллицу в соло, я выучил кириллицу, латиницу и написал пару десятков скриптов
<markmx> пока все делали что-то я не делал ни фига, потому выучился на дурака
<bogdan_> markmx, спасибо
<babrusha> мне бы бекап учетной записи любой, где все задания выполнены
<babrusha> в Соло на клавиатуре
<vdrandom> а не проще взять какую-нибудь другую прогу?
<vdrandom> попроще, со всеми доступными уроками и побесплатнее :)
<babrusha> я в KTouch все сделал. сейчас хочу поделать выпускные упражнения в Соло
<vdrandom> а просто взять и набрать какой-нибудь текст религия не позволяет? :)
<babrusha> те, что последними открываются
<Raiden> может посмотреть ещё TuxTyping
<pool1> ))
<XuMuK>  
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Так, гсопода, в 64битной убунте флэш работает? А то помню была какая-то проблема с флэшем и 64битными системами...
<AndreX> работает
<AndreX> !flash | Ivan_The_Terribl
<ubuntuhelp> Ivan_The_Terribl: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<AndreX> это если плохо работает )
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Благодарю!
<Neolight> exit
<vdrandom> ssh в убунте как-то странно себя ведёт...
<vdrandom> пароль запрашивает
<vdrandom> а после ввода - молчит
<vdrandom> рестарт демона не помог почему-то. к локалхосту цепляется, а снаружи - нет
<vdrandom> забавно, это у меня зависла сессия zsh в тмуксе :)
<fox|away> привет
<fox|away> подскажите irc клиент хороший, не квирк и xchat
<vdrandom> weechat
<Ivan_The_Terribl> konversation?
<vdrandom> irssi
<vdrandom> fox|away, а вообще критерии?
<vdrandom> мне вот хорошие те, которые для терминала :)
<fox|away> расширяемость
<vdrandom> weechat однозначно
<XuMuK> weechat расширяем по самое нехочц
<XuMuK> у
<vdrandom> такая туча скриптов
<fox|away> он консольный?
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> fox|away, http://itmages.ru/image/view/204856/00747be4
<fox|away> круто, а субъективно он удобнее irssi?
<XuMuK> а то
<XuMuK> !weechat | fox|away
<ubuntuhelp> fox|away: WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<fox|away> ога, то что надо тогда
<fox|away> у меня еще дурацкий вопрос один, про авахи)) при старте все выдает что .local.. вроде все правил что можно
<fox|away> 11.04. в предыдущей версии фиксилось быстрее..
<Raiden> Хм, не квирк...
<Raiden> сидите в жабере тогда
<Raiden> шутка )
<vamadir> а можно сделать так чтобв меня забанили ?
<Raiden> квирк правда попортился сча, не хватает гтк тему. Версии выше 4.0.2
<vdrandom> его статично собирают што ле?
<vdrandom> удачно вылетел, лол
<Raiden> ды нет вроде
<Raiden> но 4.2 выглядит у меня как все гтк программы.
<Raiden> или почти )
<Raiden> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0604/h_1307212951_890064d0c1.png
<vdrandom> а что за тема?
<airf-all> Хочу нах послать всех. Но мешает совесть что делать?
<Nor8> Включить моск
<airf-all>  и что?
<vdrandom> и выключить совесть.
<airf-all> просто реально все ххххх
<Nor8>  Всех это реально не волнует
<XuMuK> сходи к психиатру
<XuMuK> airf-all, http://goo.gl/0MVlo
<fox|away> airf-all: съезди к воде.. с удочкой или на шашлыки..
<airf-all> Химик ты кул но псих нк вариант
<airf-all> <+fox|away> я в китае пидец
<airf-all> полный
<XuMuK> хорош матом ругацо
<airf-all> я не мат
<airf-all> я просто пижец
<airf-all> :)
<redactor> здравствуйте
<redactor> могу задать вопрос по убунте?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban airf-all 3600 мат
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<redactor> Вообщем проблема с первым запуском, при загрузке системы не появляется загрузчик grub а сразу грузиться винда
<XuMuK> ето значит что загрузчик вообще не груб
<redactor> но по идеи он должен быть, делал все по инструкции
<Nor8> redactor: По какой инструкции?
<redactor> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<Nor8>  redactor: Помнишь, наверное, что сначала ставишь винду, а потом убунту и все будет норм. Или не помнишь?
<AndreX> redactor, а винтов скока?
<redactor> Все так и было, стояла винда, сейчас поставил убунту в качестве второй ос
<redactor> винт один
<XuMuK> то есть ты щас в винде?
<redactor> да
<XuMuK> а в какой очередности ставил?
<XuMuK> сначала убунту, потом винду?
<AndreX> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<AndreX> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<Nor8> redactor: Рестарт сделай и зажми шифт, посмотри, что он у тебя в грубе прописал
<redactor> тоесть при загрузке системы держать шифт?
<Nor8> да
<redactor> хорошо сейчас попробую.
<Nor8> ПРи самом начале, когда биос тест идет
<redactor> ок
<AndreX> redactor, на всякий случай http://goo.gl/3Z1z
<Nor8>  Точнее, в самом начале ))
<vir0id> Всем привет. Кто нибудь скажет чем можно смастерить java книгу в ubuntу
<vir0id> ????
<vdrandom> midp2 што ле?
<vir0id> vdrandom никогда не слышал?
<vdrandom> что слышал?
<vir0id> vdrandom знак вопроса ничайно поставил.
<vdrandom> ну тебе куда эту книгу? на мобилку?
<vir0id> vdrandom ну да
<vdrandom> readmaniac под вайном работает
<vdrandom> ничего лучше я не видел.
<vir0id> ммм ну под вайном эт под вайном
<vir0id> оке
<vir0id> спасибо
<vir0id> просто думал что есть открытые проги
<vdrandom> вряд ли
<novns> проги - плохое слово
<novns> программы
<vdrandom> можешь погуглить, но я ничего толкового не нашёл.
<[s]pam> доброй ночи всем)
<vir0id> vdrandom послушай, а readmaniac это не читалка для мобилки чтоле?
<[s]pam> нетривиальная задача, на компе стоит убунту и пара сетевых карт, eth0 смотрит в локальную сеть, eth1 - в интернет
<vdrandom> vir0id, у неё есть тулза для построения мидлета
<vdrandom> как универсального, который может открывать книги, так и со встроенной книгой
<Night_demon> ребята, подскажите в Убунте аналог программе под виндой Medieval CUE Splitter
<[s]pam> нужно пустить интернет в локальную сеть, но как только я подключаю локаль интернет на ubuntu пропадает, ибо eth0 стоит по умолчанию
<vdrandom> а что он делает?
<vdrandom> Night_demon,
<[s]pam> как мне грамотно настроить сетевухи?
<Night_demon> Режет с помощью .cue звуковой файл на треи
<Night_demon> *треки
<vdrandom> Night_demon, http://code.google.com/p/split2flac/
<Night_demon> большое спасибо
<victor00001>  [s]pam: покажи ifconfig -a
<victor00001> !paste | [s]pam
<ubuntuhelp> [s]pam: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[s]pam> http://paste.pro/1775414
<UNIm95> victor00001: по его нику думаешь не понятно кто он?
<simplekey> UNIm95, так лучше?)
<victor00001> UNIm95: обрыв, снова соединение получить виктор0001
<UNIm95> simplekey всё равно ты в памяти спамер
<simplekey> UNIm95, мне все равное, главное сеть ><
<UNIm95> simplekey по которой можно вести рассылку?
<simplekey> обьясните мне хотя бы, почему когда я подключаю локаль у меня пропадает интернет?
<Night_demon> а не подскажите популярные каналы?
<victor00001>  [s]pam: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<skai> эхххх
<skai> никакие юнити не заменят любимую и удобную гномную 10.10
<simplekey> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<skai> UNIm95: что за несчастный новичек стал сегодняшней жертвой вашего произвола?
<UNIm95> skai [s]pam ака simplekey:
<simplekey> UNIm95, у меня на соседнем компе стоит фря, ей очень нужен интернет, а подключить к ней мегавонь модем нельзя, единственный способ - раздать интернет через ubuntu
<victor00001>  [s]pam: ?
<simplekey> victor00001, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<simplekey> victor00001,  auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<UNIm95> victor00001 его зовут сейчас simplekey
<Nor8> Что то заскрипел пульс. У всех нормально работает?
<novns> Nor8, корвалольчику примите :-)
<novns> если пульс барахлит
<Nor8> novns: Пульс аудио i mean
<novns> я его всегда отключаю
<UNIm95> Nor8 ребутнись. у меня из-за скайпа он был вообще лёг. как вариант проверь кабель
<novns> алса сама ум еет микшировать
<novns> *умеет
<novns> а музыку всегда на конкретное железо, чтоб без лишних передискретизаций
<novns> и без помех
<Nor8>  UNIm95: А кабель то зачем? Да и лечится простым рестартом процесса. Просто сам факт неприятен и не понятен.
<UNIm95>  Nor8: вдруг случайно переехал или кот погрыз
<Nor8> UNIm95: Угу, пока я катался на мотоцикле по квартире, залез кот в окно 5-го этажа и погрыз кабель.
<UNIm95> Nor8 я с себя пример беру. сам стулом провод сетевой переехал. а у друга кот погрыз
<victor00001>  [s]pam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618552/ sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Nor8> UNIm95: Так при чем здесь пульс и сетевой шнур?
<UNIm95> Nor8 переехать стулом по шнуру идущему к колонкам?
<UNIm95> и хрипят колонки а не пульс?
<Nor8> UNIm95: Это невозможно по факту, все провода вне зоны досягаемости стула
<UNIm95> Nor8: у тебя в гостях не был
<Nor8> UNIm95: Пульс, я же говорю. Ты читаешь чат вообще или сам с собой разговариваешь? )))
<UNIm95> поэтому не знаю как у тебя проводка лежит
<Nor8> UNIm95: Если ты не блондинка, то и не будешь ))))
<UNIm95> Nor8: читаю. просто если что-то начало криво работать а программно я ничего не менял ищу аппаратно
<Nor8> UNIm95: Я ж написал, лечится рестартом процесса
<UNIm95> Nor8: пульс на вход хрипит или вывод?
<Nor8> вывод
<novns> Nor8, 11.04?
<Nor8> да
<w00t1> люди, а как в вичате список ников видеть полный
<novns> я когда её пробовал, там тоже vlc через пульс скрипел
<novns> но я долго не разбирался, откатился на 10.10
<Nor8> Думал в Хubuntu пульс криво собрали, а смотрю и в убунту тоже самое
<novns> да пульс сам кривой
<Nor8> факт
<Nor8> Но в 10.10 все было норм
<novns> скрип - плохое качество ресэмплинга
<novns> оно в пульсе где-то настраивается
<Nor8> Да мелочь, 11.04 все-равно сырой еще
<novns> 11.10 будет ещё хуже :-)
<Nor8> Пока допилят
<Nor8> Не дай Бог
<novns> первую альфу уже можно пробовать
<XuMuK> именно поэтому я пока что слез с убунту))
<Nor8> Не, предпочитаю финальный релиз
<vdrandom> вы говорите о пульсе так, как будто он плохой ._.
<Raiden> юнити думаю в 11.10 точно будет хуже. за пол года перенос кривой де на  новый тулкит... А вот гномик 3 обещает быть каким надо. Огорчает только, что каноникал будет тратить свои ресурсы не на него, а на свой юнити.
<Nor8> XuMuK:Да я бы тоже переехал, не хочу мануал по арчу читать )))
<Raiden> :)
<Nor8> Raiden: Выпилить юнити всегда можно
<novns> vdrandom, он может и хороший, но у него плохзая репутация
<vdrandom> так юнити - это всего лишь плугин к компизу, не?
<novns> *плохая
<vdrandom> novns, эта плохая репутация давно просрочена лол
<novns> vdrandom, 11.04 - это давно?
<vdrandom> с другой стороны, каждый ставит чо хочет :)
<Nor8> Звук все-равно в убунту в разы лучше, чем в винде
<vdrandom> не надо винить пульс в кривизне убунты :)
<novns> Nor8, смешно, чо
<Raiden> юнити ест ьещё и 2д, будут ещё всякие расширения и апплеты к нему. Короче каноникал повязнет в разработке этого.
<Nor8> novns:  Смешно, но факт )))
<Raiden> а могли бы пилить гном.
<novns> для звукозаписи приходится параллельно винду держать
<XuMuK> да уж
<Nor8>  Стресс тесты в каноникал не делают
<novns> линупс пока не справляется
<Raiden> хотя может и не могли - я незнаю.
<Nor8> novns:  Убунту студио не пробовал?
<novns> Nor8, пробовал
<victor00001>  [s]pam: ?
<w00t1> от гнома отказались полностью? в oneric разве не 3 будет гном?
<Nor8> novns: И чем плох?
<novns> Nor8, плохо работают аудио-интерфейсы, которые есть в наличии
<novns> 8 каналов одновременно записать - проблемы с синхронизацией какие-то
<Nor8> novns: Ты про музыкант?
<novns> плюс сторонние vst-плагины поддерживаются криво
<novns> некоторые работают
<Night_demon> кто нибудь гонял Elementary OS?
<novns> Nor8, хобби скорее
<Nor8> novns: Ну может быть, для прослушивания убунту предпочтительнее
<zipfer> было бы хорошо что бы от гнома вообще отказались и все-таки поняли что кде куда быстрее развивается))))
<novns> Nor8, а какая разница-то?
<vdrandom> zipfer, годный вброс
<Nor8> novns: Плоский звук в винде, обьема нет
<vdrandom> плазма не падает!
<admin-skif-biz> Народ. Кто знает почему Еволюшн не загружает почту. Дома грузит, а тут через USBмодем пусто
<novns> Nor8, какого объёма?
<Nor8> novns: обьема звука
<novns> Nor8, в чём измеряется объём?
<zipfer> у меня плазма с 4.4 версии ни разу не падала
<vdrandom> у меня за сегодняшний вечер KDE упал то ли дважды, то ли трижды
<Nor8> novns: кубометрами восприятия на одно, отдельно взятое ухо
<vdrandom> но надо отдать должное, плазма таки не упала, да
<novns> zipfer, кде раздражает мелкими задержками
<zipfer> ничего подобного у меня ни разу не было
<zipfer> ни на работе ни дома
<novns> меню иногда отзывается ен сразщу
<novns> *не сразу
<Nor8> Кеды последние тоже далеки пока до идеала, но лучше юнити
<zipfer> ни у юзеров на работе, у них почти у всех кубунта
<novns> у меня на работе кубунта везде
<Nor8> На ноут железно бы поставил кеды
<zipfer> часто падает?
<zipfer> на работе
<novns> zipfer, а атм плазма практически не используется
<Raiden> паника среди юзеров кде тоже была конкретная. Мб всё уляжится через год-полтора )
<novns> точнее плазмоиды
<novns> из тех которые есть в коробке - ни один не нужен
<Raiden> это сча кде уже 4.7 скоро и всё ок. А 4.0 был мрак и ужас.
<vdrandom> кстати, да. из гнома3 может получиться мего-конфетка
<Nor8> Помню, помню
<novns> да, 4.0 была чёрная, а 4.7 вся такая голубенькая
<zipfer> мне уж очень нравится последнее время плазмоид на раб стол - "поиск и запуск"
<zipfer> я седня тестил гном3
<novns> zipfer, это плохая замена ctrl+r в терминале
<zipfer> это вообще зачем сделали, не пойму
<novns> для счастья народного, чо
<zipfer> 3 гном отвратительно работает
<zipfer> да и не понятно, чего там нового то?
<novns> там новая gtk
<vdrandom> его зарелизить поспешили
<novns> новый clutter
<novns> и ещё куча нового
<Raiden> у меня вроде норм работает.
<zipfer> ну, может быть через пару тройку лет, он и будет более-менее работоспособен, но я думаю тогда уже выйдет какой-нибудь 5 кде
<Raiden> или скажите что не так, и может помогу
<novns> гном прислушивается к пользователям, стремительно улучшается с каждым коммитом
<vdrandom> zipfer, который будет таким же кривым, как и гном3 щас :)
<vdrandom> мы помним КДЕ4.0
<vdrandom> :)
<zipfer> да, он он будет уже пятым))))
<zipfer> что на шаг впереди
<vdrandom> да хоть стопицотым лол
<novns> кде5 будет требовать 4 терабайта памяти и притормаживать
<zipfer> у меня сейчас, весь кде есть 45 мб, это многоо?
<novns> кде5 будет требовать оракловскую бд для работы
<Raiden> я кстати был пользователем кде. Убежал как раз потому , что вышел четвертый. Сейчас многие гномеры делают тоже самое.
<zipfer> да у меня нетбинс сразу 300 сьедает
<Raiden> одни бегут на хфце, другие на кде.
<novns> кде5 будет написана на яве
<Raiden> тут ещё каноникал вылез со своим юнити...
<zipfer> да, юнити это вообще отдельная песТня
<Raiden> я иногда встречаю положительные отзывы. Некотоырм нравится.
<zipfer> исключения из правил всегда бывают))))
<XuMuK> Raiden, я тоже можно сказать был его пользователем)) несколько раз по паре часов))
<zipfer> ну, на самом деле, если не винда, то и юнити не плохо и гном вполне терпим, но мне все время не хватает каких ни будь фич из кед
<vdrandom> Raiden, kde3... смахнём скупую слезу
<vdrandom> он был просто роскошен :)
<vdrandom> zipfer, винда тоже ок
<zipfer> чурменя
<vdrandom> :3
<zipfer> 3 раза
<zipfer> ))))
<Raiden> проблема только в том что этих сред много развелось. Наверное слишком много для одной ос.
<Night_demon> А юнити это какая ось?
<zipfer> злая)))
<vdrandom> Raiden, 3, я больше не знаю :)
<Night_demon> Случайно не Elementary/Jupiter?
<vdrandom> Night_demon, юнити - это морда убунты
<zipfer> это вообще не ОС
<vdrandom> изначально - нетбучной, но в 11.04 её по умолчанию встроили в  десктопную
<Raiden> ну, лхде, хфце, кде, гном, юнити. - то что можно де назвать. А вм наверное десятка три не меньше.
<zipfer> и это даже не десктоп, а просто нашлепка
<vdrandom> юнити - это гном2+плугин от компиза
<Night_demon> Ну насколько я понимаю, то в 10,04 была морда у меня Gnome, есть KDE, и есть Юнити?
<zipfer> да
<zipfer> что-то вроде
<Night_demon> Ага
<Night_demon> Дайте скрин юнити?
<vdrandom> лхде слишком несамодостаточна, чтобы считаться полноценной де
<zipfer> зайди на сайт убунты
<zipfer> там скришоты
<Night_demon> и?
<zipfer> или в ютубе набери и смотри видео с юнити
<Raiden> ну, всетаки это не гном2. Де подалуй набор компонентов. И этот ваш просто плагин задает манеру юза.
<Raiden> вполне можно отдельным де считать
<vdrandom> де - это не только комплект гуёв
<vdrandom> это ещё подсистемы :)
<zipfer> не могли они написать за такое короткое время свое ду
<zipfer> де*
<vdrandom> этак я и опенбокс де назову ):
<vdrandom> :)
<Raiden> Ну, может быть. lxde тогда тоже не де. А опендокс + какие-то програмки.
<Raiden> б*
<Raiden> )
<vdrandom> я так и сказал :)
<vdrandom> 3 де, из них 2 — по-настоящему крупные проекты
<Night_demon> Xthnjdobyf rfrfz-nj
<vdrandom> и няшный хфсе :3
<Night_demon> Чертовщина какая-то
<Raiden> я всетаки  буду считать юнити отдельным де. Если в нег овходит 99% гнома :)
<Raiden> даже если*
<vdrandom> больше, чем 99% :)
<zipfer> я представляю себе комманду разрабов, которые бы сварганили новую де к след релизу, да и еще успели бы ее оттестировать)
<vdrandom> а зачем? если есть гном, который они пилили с самого первого релиза убунты
<vdrandom> с 2004 года
<novns> lexx, ?
<novns> а, сбежал
<novns> сам испугался, наверное
<vdrandom> вот интересно, можно ли вичать научить отдавать аватары
<vdrandom> при том, что сам они показывать никогда не сможет :)
<novns> если скриптинг умеет
<vdrandom> lua, perl, python, ruby, tcl.
<vdrandom> что-нибудь из этого да умеет :)
<novns> тогда учите на здоровье
<novns> только кому это надо?
<vdrandom> ну вот меня и интересовало скорее, нашёлся ли кто-нибудь, кому это надо :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так кто тут начальник канала)  Чего ето weechat пишет что я забанент (+b) , а через emphaty заходит?
<artus> O_o
<artus> глюки)
<vdrandom> товарищи, кто пользуется вичатом
<Raiden> XuMuK: патч попался на panel.js , делает её автоскрываемой. Потом видимо сделают расширение, сча патчем на  системный файлик.
<artus> фсе )
<vdrandom> а настройки плагинов вообще сохраняются куда-нибудь?
<artus> каких плагинов ? да
<vdrandom> ну вот у меня есть скрипт buffers.pl
<vdrandom> для него надо сохранить настройки :)
<artus> а что за настроки)
<vdrandom> которые задаются с помощью /set plugins.var.perl.buffers.blahblah parameter
<[v-8]_jupiter> Фух прорвался
<vdrandom> сейчас попробовал /save weechat, но в weechat.conf ничего нового нет
<artus> vdrandom, save пробовал? )
<vdrandom> ага, без параметра теперь понятно :)
<vdrandom> plugins.conf по умолчанию не существует :)
<vdrandom> спасибо
<Raiden> автоскрытие панели в ГШ , если случайно кому... http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=186893
<artus> vdrandom, пакажи как настроил буфер)
<artus> ато я даж не смотрел в его настройки
<artus> Raiden, это чего такое?
<vdrandom> гррр
<vdrandom> вичат очень неадекватно реагирует на ^A, кириллический символ
<vdrandom> вылетает :)
<artus> O_o
<Raiden> artus: я так гном шелл сокращаю
<vdrandom> ща будет
<vdrandom> конфиг и скрин :)
<vdrandom> http://itmages.ru/image/view/204992/37ea5f1f и http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400797/ :)
<artus> хм
<artus> vdrandom, хайлайтни
<vdrandom> artus,
<artus> угу
<vdrandom> клёво. я уж было начал привыкать к этому чудовищному красному маркеру :)
<artus> ))
<artus> ты да, так повеселее )
<vaul> Никто не подскажет, как в Ubuntu 11.04 live stick можно перераспределить свободное место?
<artus> надыть посмотреть чего там в последнем вичате добавили
<vaul> Я создал диск с помощью Universal USB Creator, но 1,5 Гб свободного места примонтировано к /tmp, поэтому я не могу, например, обновиться.
<vaul> Есть какие-то идеи?
<vaul> Понятно, всем спасибо, все свободны.
<vdrandom> лол
<artus> гг
<vdrandom> а я уж было начал ему писать, что к чему
<vdrandom> и где он дятел :)
<artus> lynx -dump http://www.weechat.org/files/debian/squeeze/0.3.5/i386/ |grep 'deb$' |awk '{print $2}' > download.txt  && wget -i download.txt && sudo dpki -i *.deb и фсе в ажуре )
<vdrandom> pacman -Su, и тоже :)
<vdrandom> там два пакета емнип. сам вичат и ещё какая-то зависимость
<Raiden> отдыхать же над опо ночам, а не свои блодженосы пилить
<vdrandom> а я иногда по ночам работаю :(
<vdrandom> не сегодня, правда
<vdrandom> странно
<vdrandom> в убунте 10.04 Xorg ВНЕЗАПНО выжирает всё ядро и начинает мерцать экраном
<vdrandom> при этом проц 50°C, видеокарта 57°C.
<vdrandom> не особо холодные, но и не то чтобы перегрев
<Raiden> температуры нормальные
<Raiden> анекдот такой есть.
<Raiden> Рассматривает доктор сталкера и пригвоаривает. Хорошо, хорошо, да, хорошо.
<Raiden> -Доктор, а что хорошо-то
<Raiden> -Хорошо что не у меня
<Raiden> из игры вспомнилось, глядя на описание глюков в жабере и тут
<vdrandom> во, лог нашёлся
<vdrandom> (WW) Jun 04 22:12:45 NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA X driver has encountered too many errors.  Falling
<vdrandom> (WW) Jun 04 22:12:45 NVIDIA(0):     back to write-back cached memory.
<vdrandom> [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<vdrandom> знать бы ещё, чем его переполнило
<Raiden> версия драйвера?
<Raiden> !x-swat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='x-swat'
<Raiden> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<vdrandom> aptitude show nvidia-current | grep Version
<vdrandom> Version: 270.29-0ubuntu1~lucid~xup2
<vdrandom> оттуда, ага
<vdrandom> но и со старым драйвером та же проблема возникала
<Raiden> поищи посвежей. если так же. То может с железом чего
<Raiden> 270.41.19 вроде последние
<vdrandom> pacman -Si nvidia | grep Version
<vdrandom> Version        : 270.41.19-1
<vdrandom> да :)
<vdrandom> сейчас, пожалуй, сменю видюху
<vdrandom> собирать и ставить драйвера дольше же :)
<Maratich> аааа кантра 2D
<Raiden> убежал от клавы
<artus> да чтож за фигня то такя ((
<artus> так, кто в костилеписании на баше силен? ))
<artus> ну вооот почему
<artus> count=`cat $EZCOUNT`
<artus>   let count=count+1
<artus>   echo $count > $EZCOUNT
<artus> ./sc: 9: let: not found
<artus> ну что за финя то такая
<artus> вернее $count+1
<artus> хм, оказывается sh не умеет
<vdrandom> что, считать?
<artus> читать файлик, добавлять +1 и записывать в него же
<artus> надо на sh, горожу костыли на роутер)
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> ибо кнопка хардварная на который можно повесить свой скрипт 1на , а действий поиметь хочется много )
<rapidsp> с утром
<rapidsp> блин долго размышлял над словом "1на"....
<artus> ой, автоматом )
<vdrandom> тут кто-нибудь хромом/хромиумом пользуется?
<artus> хыыы, оказываетцо у меня есть bash )
<artus> vdrandom, я а что ?
<artus> *там гдето должна быть зяпятая)
<vdrandom> http://people.mozilla.com/~dolske/apng/demo.html
<vdrandom> тут все демки работают?
<artus> ща глянем
<vdrandom> у меня почему-то внезапно перестали работать анимированные PNG O_o
<artus> дада
<artus> а все остальное работаеть
<vdrandom> мм
<vdrandom> то есть и у тебя не работают демки?
<artus> демки работают, пнг не работает
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> видимо, в последней версии сломали
<artus> такс, теперь осталось прикрутить лампочки и будет красота )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-05
<artus> фсеее, кажись наваял )
<Raiden> чего ваяешь?
<artus> а наваял выключалку/включалку вайфайки от кнопки на роутере и от нее же halt дабы в случае отключения потушило все левые сервисы и отмаунтило ывшку в модеме )
<artus> *sdшку
<Raiden> ясно
<artus> вобщем чтоб можно было им рулить без ssh ) да еще чтоб при энтом светилсо как елочка )))
<artus> Raiden, а ты не знаеш как можно жмакнуть кнопочку в *.asp страничке так чтоб без вебморды?
<Raiden> неа
<Raiden> смотреть надо или погугли на тему curl и asp
<Raiden> может кто-то делал
<artus> блин, жалко дмей обиделся)
<Raiden> на тебя чтоли?
<artus> вообще )
<Raiden> ясно
<Raiden> Факт признания островным государством Вануату независимости республики Абхазия подтвержден документально
<Raiden> кто-нить слышал про  Вануату до этого?
<artus> хы
<Raiden> в википедии есть про неё
<artus> и что, большое государство? )
<Raiden> 200 с чем-то тыс население
<Raiden> островки возле австралии
<artus> мдя, чем же они так абхазии то угодили что они их признали  )
<Raiden> хз ) Они были колоние французов и англинчан до 1980года судя по вики.
<Raiden> наверное прониклись вопросом
<artus> чтоли признать суверенитет какого нить племени бушменов каналом бубунта-ру )
<artus> и в новостях раструбить)
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> а может как раз в этом дело. Видимо где-то вопрос поднялся, и они решили выделиться.
<Raiden> Теперь даже я знаю , что они есть )
<artus> не, случайно в вики вычитали )
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> http://img15.nnm.ru/4/a/c/f/d/2164a4979f47f1aa2dbcdee929e.jpg
<artus> самый лутший девайс )
<trancecore> ммм... bash можно заставить работать с формами браузера?
<novns> trancecore, что имеется в виду?
<novns> скрипт для CGI на баше можно написать, но не очень удобно
<novns> сделать запрос тоже можно - с помощью curl
<trancecore> novns, да я с задачами ещё не определился, я пытаюсь учить и найти область применения )
<Alagos> Доброго утра. А как узнать свои нейм сервера на убунту сервере? И можно ли их как то пропинговать что ли? Или как то по другому проверить на работоспособность?
 * skai ♫ Papa Roach (Infest) - Revenge
<novns> Alagos, узнать - whois, проверить - dig домен @сервер
<novns> сбежал
<novns> Alagos, узнать - whois, проверить - dig домен @сервер
<novns> или под "своими" имеется в виду сервера локальной сети или провайдера?
<Alagos> ну если у меня нейм сервер с именем ns1.4star.com.ua то как мне его проверить?
<novns> командой dig
<novns> или nslookup
<Alagos> Синтаксис такой? dig 4star.com.ua @ns1 ?
<novns> dig какой.я.хочу.домен @полный.адрес.сервера
<Alagos> dig: couldn't get address for 'ns1.4star.com.ua': not found
<novns> значит сам неймсервер не резолвится
<Alagos> или полный адрес сервера - это ип?
<novns> попробуй просто dig ns1.4star.com.ua
<Alagos> А с каким синтаксисом вводить nslookup? а то если просто ввести - то оно выдает приглашение для последующего ввода и все...
<novns> nslookup домен неймсервер
<Henoxek> nslookup - dns_dnsserver
<novns> или просто nslookup домен
<novns> но nslookup - устаревшая и неудобная утилитка
<novns> dig подробней
<Henoxek> dig domain.com @ns1.4star.com.ua
<Henoxek> или ip вместо ns1.4star.com.ua
<Alagos> dig: couldn't get address for 'ns1.4star.com.ua': not found
<Alagos> о
<Alagos> ой
<Henoxek> надо узнать ip его
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2ak8o1LHZ
<Henoxek> либо делать запрос к корневым серверам, но не факт что ответит
<Alagos> вот что dig выдал
<Henoxek> попробуй dig ns1.4star.com.ua @8.8.8.8
<novns> что за ns1.imena.com.ua там?
<Henoxek> сервер, ответственный за зону 4star.com.ua =)
<Henoxek> похоже днс не захотел для тебя рекурсию делать
<Henoxek> просто сказал, что такой-то сервер может помочь в поиске адреса
<novns> ns1.4star.com.ua видимо просто не существует
<Henoxek> или так, да
<Henoxek> но почему он не выдал тогда NXDOMAIN?
<Henoxek> ааа, выдал)
<Henoxek> status: NXDOMAIN
<Henoxek> вобщем у меня тоже dig отвечает что домена нет такого
<Henoxek> возможно он существует только для абонентов провайдера
<Alagos> это значит что он прописан?
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2ak8o1LHZ
<Henoxek> нет
<Henoxek> NXDOMAIN
<Henoxek> non-existent
<Henoxek> сервер ns1.imena.com.ua, ответственный за домен 4star.com.ua сообщил тебе, что он не знает узла ns1 в нем
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2DZq8MpXI
<Alagos> здесь тоже нет никаких упоминаний про нейм сервера...
<Alagos> Это значит что они вообще не настроены?
<Henoxek> http://slexy.org/view/s2nh84FFT5
<Cat1> не кракозябры ? скажите пожалуйста, меня видно?
<Henoxek> ты же делал dns запрос через 193.8.111.193
<Henoxek> Cat1 у меня видно
<Alagos> Cat1: видно
<Cat1> спс, я с эмпати зашел , значит правильно кодировка
<Alagos> Henoxek: я делала запрос на 4star.com.ua
<Alagos> Cat1: православная кодировка utf-8
<Henoxek> Alagos ну да
<Henoxek> а сервер которому был запрос, 193.111.8.193
<Cat1> угу
<Alagos> Henoxek: Это главный ип хостинга, а он в свою очередь дает мне выделенный ип 195.234.215.174
<Henoxek> это и есть твой нейм-сервер
<Alagos> Но это все нюансы. Вопрос - где нейм сервера делись? Оо
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Хард в ноутбуке требутся поменять. Я могу изобразить что-то типа dd if /dev/старый_хард of /dev/юсбишный хард, потом переткнутьб харды, загрузицца с лайв сиди и сделать обратно? Меня какбы смущает то, что объёмы все разные у хардов.
<Henoxek> Alagos, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Henoxek> что там прописано?
<Henoxek> а как давно кстати хостинг зареган?
<Henoxek> может dns не обновились еще, хотя странно
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2W8IBlOY7
<Alagos> Он зареган уже месяц дето
<Henoxek> ну вот через эти серверы твой сервер и резолвит все имена
<Alagos> Так это и есть нейм сервера?
<Henoxek> ну там же написано, nameserver...
<Alagos> Грубо говоря, это нейм сервера хостинга. Я могу их использовать?
<Henoxek> для резолвинга скорее всего онли
<Henoxek> а что хочется то?
<Henoxek> держать поддомены?
<Alagos> да
<Henoxek> тогда наврядли
<Henoxek> если только с хостером договариваться
<Henoxek> он у себя должен внести запись A со значением ns1
<Henoxek> на ip твоего днс-сервера
<Alagos> хм
<Henoxek> ну и делегировать домен
<Alagos> У меня же есть выделенный ип. Я сам у себя могу как то поднять нейм-сервера?
<Henoxek> ip то есть, но хостер должен делегировать домен твоему серверу
<Henoxek> можно не париться, купить домен и хостить днс например на яндексе
<Alagos> Можно более упрощенно?
<Henoxek> ну кудаж еще проще =(
<Alagos> Я должен попросить хостера разрешить перенаправление на ns1?
<Alagos> ))) Я глупае бамашко)
<Alagos> Так что нужно сделать что бы нейм-сервера работали на сервере?
<Henoxek> тебе нужен домен хотя бы
<Alagos> у меня есть домен
<Henoxek> какой?
<Alagos> 4star.com.ua
<Henoxek> ну ок
<Henoxek> тогда хостер не при чем
<Henoxek> надо к тому обращаться, кем домен обслуживается
<Henoxek> star.com.ua.	86399	IN	NS	ns1.imena.com.ua.
<Henoxek> например сюда
<Alagos> Ну с поддоменами к нему все просто и понятно, так как он платный, и у него свои нейм-сервера
<Alagos> А как быть  в том случае если на меня вешают какой то домен, и просят моих нейм-серверов?
<Alagos> Где их брать-то?
<Henoxek> или если хочется без них обойтись и есть железо под свой днс-сервер, надо обращаться к администраторам зоны .com.ua (возможно через регистраторов)
<Henoxek> нейм-сервера необязательно свои поднимать
<Henoxek> есть сервисы, даже фришные
<Alagos> Для своих нейм-серверов нужны договора с кем-то?
<Henoxek> нужно владеть доменом
<Henoxek> в зоне .com.ua
<Henoxek> полноценно)
<Alagos> Значит - нужен договор...
<Alagos> Не, не катит такое)
<Henoxek> либо, если через регистратора покупали, у регистратора может быть панелька для смены обслуживающих серверов
<Alagos> Вот ситуация, например пишет мне девушка и говорит. "Я зарегистрировала домен ololo-tratata.pp.ua Но он просит каких то нейм серверов. У вас они есть?
<Henoxek> http://www.imena.ua/site/infocentre?p=578
<Alagos> 2"
<Henoxek> проверь там в панели управления своего домена
<Henoxek> тебе надо создать узлы ns1 и ns2
<Henoxek> потом на них поднять bind
<Henoxek> и можно будет сообщить ей эти два адреса
<Henoxek> только чтобы бинд настроить надо понимать работу днс) я бы послал её на dns.yandex.ru
<Alagos> значит мне нужно зайти в управление доменным именем 4star.com.ua и там создать узлы ns1 и ns2 ?
<Alagos> Нет такого домена
<Alagos> 404
<Henoxek> http://pdd.yandex.ru/domains_add/
<Henoxek> если сделаешь свои dns, надо еще скрипты навешивать, чтобы пользователи могли управлять своими зонами
<Henoxek> иначе замучают заявками на добавление/изменение)
<Alagos> Оо
<Alagos> А зачем им ими управлять? Они их ввели, у них работает доменное и они счастливы!
<Henoxek> ну как хочешь
<Henoxek> если не автоматизировать добавление новой зоны в конфигурацию bind, все это придется руками вбивать
<Henoxek> http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/dns_setup.txt.html
<Alagos> Или ты имеешь ввиду записи типа A MX WWW @ ?
<Alagos> А зачем им ими управлять? Они их ввели, у них работает доменное и они счастливы!
<Alagos> Или ты имеешь ввиду записи типа A MX WWW @ ?
<Henoxek> они могут захотеть добавить что-то типа _xmpp
<Henoxek> или _ldap
<Henoxek> или поддомен себе сделать
<Henoxek> или dns round-robin
<Henoxek> без скриптов это все через техподдержку надо будет делать
<Alagos> Гипотетически у меня должна будет работать ISPanel
<Henoxek> ну это и есть то, что я называю навешанными скриптами
<Alagos> ))))
<Henoxek> почаще только эти панели обновляй
<Alagos> Значит мне осталось только прописать узлы и все?
<Henoxek> поднять dns, настроить панель на взаимодействие с ним еще надо
<Henoxek> ну и узлы
<Alagos> а какой ип прописывать?
<Alagos> 195?
<Henoxek> o.O
<Henoxek> нет, своего dns-сервера
<Henoxek> которым владеешь
<Alagos> То есть выделенный ип сервера?
<Henoxek> ну да
<Henoxek> и на нем поднимать bind
<Alagos> Ну да, я про него и говорил)
<Alagos> Бинд был поднят панелью ISP
<Henoxek> ну можешь протестировать работу
<Henoxek> попробуй в своем домене делегировать поддомен скажем test на сервера dns1 и dns2
<Alagos> я прописал нейм сервера ns1.4star.com.ua и ns2.4star.com.ua в записях imena моего доменного имени. Это косяк или правильно?
<Alagos> А то оно сказало что нужно или по умолчанию что было оставить, или своё вписать
<Kostanakis> Всем гутен таг)
<Alagos> и тебе ку
<Kostanakis> Вопрос: как мне L4D2 под вайном запустить?
<Henoxek> o.O
<Henoxek> не делай так
<Henoxek> верни обратно
<Henoxek> dns сервера твоего домена менять не надо
<Henoxek> надо сделать в нем поддомен и делегировать его твоему днс, потом создать там парочку записей и проверить, работает ли
<Kostanakis> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kostanakis, Fail!
<Henoxek> Konstanakis
<Henoxek> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18408&iTestingId=50067
<Kostanakis> Henoxek, danke))
<Alagos> Эм...
<Alagos> Что то я не понял...
<Alagos> У меня есть дефолтные нейм сервера ns1.imena.com.ua ns2.imena.com.ua ns3.imena.com.ua
<Alagos> что нужно сделать, что бы люди могли пользоваться моими нейм-серверами, привязывая к ним не поддомены, а свои доменные имена, типа ololo.pp.ua
<Alagos> То есть бесплатные доменные имена, в комплект к которым не идут нейм-сервера
<Night_demon> А под вайном можно запускать тяжелые игры?
<Henoxek> они просто своему регистратору домена сообщают адреса твоих dns (ns1.4star.com.ua и т.д)
<Kostanakis> мда, результы неутешительны.
<Henoxek> а тебе надо проверить, сконфигурирован ли правильно dns
<Henoxek> если у тебя есть еще домен, просто делегируй его своему серверу, если нету - можно делегировать ему поддомен, например test.4star.com.ua
<Henoxek> делегируешь поддомен ты в панели управления своим доменом на imena
<Night_demon> Народ
<Night_demon> Можно под вайном запустить тяжелые игры?
<Cat1> шахматы?
<Alagos> quake3, например)
<Alagos> конечно можно, но нужен особый, улично-магичный вайн_)
<Night_demon> Не, ну например NFS Underground
<Henoxek> он же унылый
<Henoxek> особенно последние уровни
<Alagos> ты б еще ла2 поднял...
<Alagos> хотя ла2 сервер поднять можно легко)
<yurau> тяжелые игры - это сервер 1С? или что-то другое?
<ragnareg> всем ку)
<yurau> ragnareg: все хотел тебя спросить. что означает твой ник?
<Alagos> )))
<Cat1> http://www.ragnar.ru/ что-то исконно русское =)
<ragnareg> yurau:  это из анимешки персонаж
<yurau> а я думал из скандинавского эпоса.
<Cat1> не угадал , а было так поэтично
<ragnareg> ну от то много где встречается
<smcd> доброго всем дня
<ragnareg> привет
<smcd> нужна помощь новичку в Ubunte
<yurau> ragnareg: учитесь пока мы (старое поколение) живы  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragnar%C3%B6k
<Henoxek> как читается ubunte? убьюнт? )
<yurau> Henoxek: бабука
<Cat1> лучше пусть так читается, если по другому ю ставить могут забанить
<smcd> Ubuntu
<smcd> nfr djghjc vjue pflfnm
<Henoxek> !ask | smcd
<ubuntuhelp> smcd: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<smcd> ноутбук acer aspire 1551 поставил ubuntu 11 перестал работать wifi  помогите запустить wifi
<ragnareg> дрова постафь
<smcd> пробовал вот ето http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155182.0 непомогло
<smcd> какие дрова
<ragnareg> на wi-fi
<smcd> вот ето тоже не помогло http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<smcd> lo        no wireless extensions.
<smcd> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<smcd> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<smcd>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<smcd>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<smcd>           Power Management:off
<smcd> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<smcd> 	Soft blocked: no
<smcd> 	Hard blocked: no
<smcd> 1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<smcd> 	Soft blocked: yes
<smcd> 	Hard blocked: no
<smcd> 2: acer-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<smcd> 	Soft blocked: yes
<smcd> 	Hard blocked: no
<smcd> 3: phy0: Wireless LAN
<smcd> 	Soft blocked: no
<smcd> 	Hard blocked: no
<Henoxek> =\
<smcd> ау
<skai> @kick smcd use paste.pro luke
<delorian> sdf
<skai> delorian: а ты на плутонии или уже летаешь?
<delorian> это я не туда написал
<delorian> настаиваю weechat
<delorian> настраиваю*
<delorian> только меня чет без регестрации пропустило
<skai> на канале давно уже регу отменили.мы общественный канал
<skai> но забанить можем за нарушение правил
<delorian> уряяя
<Kostanakis> как прибинтить медиакнопки в банши?
<Kostanakis> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<VMV> ку
<delorian> ку
<Kostanakis> q
<VMV> в 11.04 кто-нить трей нормально настроил в гноме?
<VMV> советы с форума не помогают
<novns> VMV, в сессии с обычным гномом он работает
<novns> без юнити
<Michael72> После ввода команды "aptitude show lokalize" в поле "Описание:" вижу слова "CAT tools". Как можно найти список пакетов, у которых в описании есть то же словосочетание?
<VMV> у меня в обычной сессии в обычном гноме приложения висят как точки, или как тонкие полоски(
<delorian> ты за апплет?
<VMV> да
<skai> Kostanakis: система-параметры-клавиатурные сочетания или как то так
<skai> Kostanakis: может в самой баньши есть плагин (не пользуюсь)
<skai> Michael72: apt-cache searche "CAT tools"
<skai> VMV: УМВР
<Kostanakis> skai, спасибо
<Drane> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ âñåõ
<ubuntuhelp> Drane! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Drane> Приветствую всех
<delorian> привет
<Drane> Извращенский у меня клиент.
<Drane> В опере вкладка "Чат". -D
<victor0000> професор
<Drane> А ubuntu так и не получилось нормально поставить, чтобы он нормально работала. На ЛОРе молчат. Сейчас тут тему открою..
<Kostanakis> Как подключить телефон к компу в режиме носителя? система не реагирует, а тело уходит в ребут.
<Kostanakis> есть мудрые мысли?
<Henoxek> режим носителя? o.O
<Henoxek> вы переводите на русский промптом? )
<Kostanakis> нет
<Kostanakis> грамотно изъясняюсь
<Maratich> чтоб телефон работал как флешка
<Maratich> ?
<Maratich> :)
<Henoxek> а
<Kostanakis> именно
<Henoxek> ну тогда уж накопителя
<Maratich> не в режиме ракеты Протон
<Kostanakis> ну или накопителя)
<Kostanakis> опа...его торкнуло))
<denis_benzin> как kde из ubuntu 11.04 удалить вместе со всеми приложениями, пробовал только через центр приложений удаляеться только сама кде а её приложения остаються
<skai> kubuntu-desktop метапакет с зависимостями снеси
<denis_benzin> через что?
<lamer498[web]> smbus base address uninitlaliet upgrade bios use force.. не подскажете что это означает выскакивает при установки
<Kostanakis> Дружественный интерфейс...друг друга достали - но продолжаем друг другу мило улыбаться. из вежливости.
<AndreX> denis_benzin,  sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<AndreX> lamer498[web], биос оьнови
<denis_benzin> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<AndreX> apt-get вместо aptitude
<lamer498[web]> а биос обновляется в ноутах?
<AndreX> !om > denis_benzin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='om'
<AndreX> !pm > denis_benzin
<ubuntuhelp> denis_benzin, please see my private message
<AndreX> lamer498[web], да
<skai> AndreX: аптитюд выпилили с версии 10.10
<skai> AndreX: для моно места не хватало:)
<AndreX> знаю, ну думал он его поставил
<denis_benzin> тогда как его снести, желательно не вместе с половиной системы
<denis_benzin> только 1 пакет удаляеться
<Kostanakis> где можно посмотреть какая сволочь жрет весь проц?
<Henoxek> htop
<Henoxek> или ps aux
<Kostanakis> это программы или команды?
<Henoxek> команда - способ запустить программу =)
<Kostanakis> а полную команду можно?
<Henoxek> htop это утилита
<Kostanakis> понял, щас поставлю)
<Kostanakis> Henoxek, спасибо)
<AndreX> denis_benzin, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome вот гдето типа этого на форуме видел но чёт найти немогу
<vdrandom> посмотреть можно и топом
<Kostanakis> "А мне больше и не надо"(с)
<denis_benzin> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<denis_benzin> Построение дерева зависимостей
<denis_benzin> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<denis_benzin> Некоторые пакеты невозможно установить. Возможно, вы просите невозможного,
<denis_benzin> или же используете нестабильную версию дистрибутива, где запрошенные вами
<denis_benzin> пакеты ещё не созданы или были удалены из Incoming.
<denis_benzin> Следующая информация, возможно, поможет вам:
<denis_benzin> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<denis_benzin>  libaccess-bridge-java : Зависит: default-jre но он не будет установлен или
<denis_benzin>                                          openjdk-6-jre но он не будет установлен или
<denis_benzin>                                          sun-java6-jre но он не будет установлен
<denis_benzin> E: Сломанные пакеты
<vdrandom> щас кто-то огребёт
<vdrandom> :)
<AndreX> !paste > denis_benzin
<ubuntuhelp> denis_benzin, please see my private message
<AndreX> sudoo apt-get install -f попробуй
<denis_benzin> ссылкой?
<skai> @voice denis_benzin
<vdrandom> aptitude -f install вообще
<vdrandom> именно aptitude, потому что он Ъ :)
<vdrandom> но его по умолчанию нет в убунте :(
<skai> vdrandom: aptitude выпилен давно
<AndreX> нету его у него
<skai> vdrandom: и apt-get install -f тоже отлично справляется
<vdrandom> оно только один вариант предлагает
<vdrandom> не всегда самый удобный :)
<skai> но думаю у потциента просто репы не все врублены
<AndreX> )
<denis_benzin> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 8 пакетов не обновлено.
<denis_benzin> точно та команда?
<AndreX> ну попробуй sudo apt-get check если не поможет репы подрубай
<skai> AndreX: репы не подрулены.этож видно.это ошибка "не найден кандидат для установки" стайл
<denis_benzin> тогда как их подрубать и какие именно
<AndreX> denis_benzin, в источниках приложений или в /etc/apt/soure.list раскоментировать
<AndreX> стоп а ты списки пакетов хоть раз бновлял?
<denis_benzin> не помню, мож и обновлял
<arku> Если есть такие у кого видеокарта интеловская, сделайте пожалуйста update-alternatives --list gl_conf и пришлите вывод. Буду благодарен
<denis_benzin> как открыть  /etc/apt/soure.list  дай команду на текстовый редактор
<arku> nano
<arku> и ты букву c пропустил в слове source
<vdrandom> gedit
<denis_benzin> я помоему в него что то добавлял
<arku> сотри и руками ничего не добавляй
<arku> только с помощью apt-add-ppa-четотам
<AndreX> denis_benzin,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<markmx> гугло сменило цвет шрифта =)
<markmx> заметили?
<vdrandom> где?
<vdrandom> arku, add-apt-repository
<arku> vdrandom, это было не суть важно :)
<arku> add-apt таб
<denis_benzin> всё теперь точно обновил
<AndreX> а репы раскоментировал
<vdrandom> ща он понараскомментирует
<vdrandom> denis_benzin, ты backports не раскомментируй главное
<denis_benzin> если бы знал как, запросто
<markmx> в выдаче шрифты стали светлее и как то по летнему клифорнийски голубоватыми =)
<vdrandom> знак # означает комментарий, следующий за ним
<vdrandom> убрать знак # = раскомментировать
<denis_benzin> а где это?
<vdrandom> тебя интересуют строки, начинающиеся с # deb
<denis_benzin> в sources.list?
<vdrandom> в /etc/apt/sources.list
<denis_benzin> и какие именно строки нужно раскоментировать?
<vdrandom> начинающиеся с #deb, и не заканчивающиеся на backports
<denis_benzin> 3 строки
<denis_benzin> дальше?
<AndreX> denis_benzin, раскоментируеш сохраняеш и выполняеш sudo apt-get update
<AndreX> потом пробуеш опять снести недокросовки по ссылке которую я дал
<denis_benzin> ещё раз пришли её пожалуста
<AndreX> denis_benzin, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<denis_benzin> в точности та же ошибка
<AndreX> хм
<Drane> убунта, поставленная через Wubi отличается иной производительностью?
<markmx> от винды? =)
<Drane> от убунту, поставленной традиционно
<denis_benzin> поставить кеды было гораздо проще чем из истребить
<markmx> вроде не отличается, так же установка...
<markmx> хотя не замерял как то...
<Amblnb> Òîëüêî äåôðàãìåíòàöèþ ïðèéä¸òñÿ äåëàòü íà âèíäå..
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<denis_benzin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Amblnb> Только дефрагментацию прийдётся делать на винде..
<denis_benzin> эта строка стоит в том списке, её стирать?
<Drane> просто через LiveCD - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154382.msg1147269#msg1147269
<Amblnb> Да чё у мне кодировка перескакивает ((
<Drane> Обязательно дефрагментацию делать? Уже поставил, осталось ребутнуть.
<arku> Если есть такие у кого видеокарта интеловская, сделайте пожалуйста update-alternatives --list gl_conf и пришлите вывод. Буду благодарен
<Amblnb> Drane: Там виртуальный сик весь в осколках..
<Amblnb> *диск
<markmx> виртуальный сик =)))))
<Drane> ая не въехал сначала -D
<markmx> не ну виртуальный сик =)))))
<Amblnb> сик севен )
<denis_benzin> есть ещё идеи как кеды удалить?
<Amblnb> отдать сапожнику )
<denis_benzin> и всё?
<markmx> бакапишь папку хом, сносишь все нафиг, ставишь убунту, в нее ставишь lxfc или как они там зовуться и все путево
<denis_benzin> эт прям совсем радикально (от слова состоящего из последних 6 букв) мне просто щас на нём работать и времени стока нет
<denis_benzin> если в центре приложений в kde снять все галочки и удалить её, все её программы удаляться?
<Gleb> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<sharikoff> Gleb: ?
<Gleb> перепутал ))
<Gleb> yt дочитал ))
<Gleb> не
<Gleb> кто сталкивался с проблемой, при установке убунты на ноутбук не работает подсветка экрана
<sharikoff> ты в привате у бота эксперименты ставь
<Drane> блин сучайно поставил убунту на терабайтник WD -(
<vdrandom> denis_benzin, да, можно так. а можно просто kdelibs снести, а остальные как зависящие от него пакеты тоже удалятся
<denis_benzin> через санаптик?
<Gleb> кто поможет с экраном?
<vdrandom> через синоптик, адепт, аптитуду, апт-гет, центр приложений
<vdrandom> это всё фронтенды к одной системе управления пакетами
<vdrandom> Gleb, я не помогу, у меня ноутов не было никогда :)
<Gleb> (((
<denis_benzin> kdelibs  нету есть kdelibs-bin
<vdrandom> ну например эту снеси. есть ещё вариант попробовать apt-get remove kde
<vdrandom> возможно, он додумается, что надо бы удалить все пакеты из этой группы
<vdrandom> если в апте бывают группы пакетов
<denis_benzin> это понятно
<Drane> Gleb, попробуй поискать упоминания своего ноута на форуме
<delorian> Gleb: а что за подсветка?
<denis_benzin> Gleb потыкай fn+f5 или f6 или на каких подсветка стоит
<Gleb> изображение на экране есть но без света видно только если светить на монитор  фонарем
<denis_benzin> fn+f7 включает/выключает подсветку у меня
<Gleb> такая беда стучилась после установки убунту
<delorian> попробуй апплет яркости
<denis_benzin> слава о великому бубну
<ambal> привет всем)
<delorian> привет
<ambal> такая проблема: убунту 11.04, фс btrfs , при загрузке на /home разделе находит ошибки и дальше не грузит... ошибки не исправляет, т.к. btrfs. Но с лайв-сд раздел открывает, вопрос: что делать, как отключить проверку при загрузке ос и возможно ли это?
<ambal> AndreX: привет)
<AndreX> ambal, q
<AndreX> ambal, В fstab для нужного раздела цифру в крайнем правом поле заменить на 0
<ambal> AndreX: круто, ща попробую, спс))
<skai> AndreX: ты на 3.0rc1?
<AndreX> skai,  был ща на старом  не прёт дрова качать
<HavOk> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, проблема с видеодровами, поставил 11.04  и базовые дрова на Нвидиа 9500, а разрешение 1440х900 ставить не хочет
<skai> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<vdrandom> а в панели управления определяет монитор?
<alexandr> прива всем
<vdrandom> может, EDID не считывается, и фейл :)
<HavOk> нет
<vdrandom> у моей сеструхи такая проблема
<vdrandom> HavOk, разрешения больше 1024х768 недоступны?
<HavOk> сейчас стоит 1115 на 864
<HavOk> это максимум
<vdrandom> погугли EDID, в интернетах про решение проблемы написано
<vdrandom> а, кстати
<vdrandom> VGA?
<vdrandom> или DVI?
<alexandr> подскажите мне кто нить на счёт сайта в вконтакте
<vdrandom> а что со вконтактиком?
<HavOk> с видеокарты ДВАЙ перходник на ВГА
<ambal> странно... вчера весь день ковырялся, не пускало в систему из-за ошибок на разделе, а ща нашла и ошибки и впустила...
<vdrandom> HavOk, тогда, скорее всего, дело в том, что драйвер не определяет монитор и включает фейлсейф-режим
<vdrandom> гугли про EDID
<HavOk> в 10.10 такая же проблема была, пробовал ставить разные дрова и проприетарные и нет, вообще систему загубил
<HavOk> ок, спасибо
<Drane> даже через Wibe проблема -( тупо виснет убунта и всё
<AndreX> skai чё хочеш всётаки попробывать 3 kernel ?
<alexandr> как сделать чтоб в вконтакте когда я пишу кому нить сообщение то у него не сохранялось сообщение?как
<alexandr> это сделать?
<AndreX> никак
<AndreX> попросить адресата удалять сообщение ))
<skai> @voice alexandr
<alexandr> AndreX можно ведь как то это сделать как смс,только в вконтаке прочитал и нет сообщения
<AndreX> aleksandrit, а причём тут контакт?
<skai> ну что ж ты так то
<skai>  оффтопишь как нерусь
<Drane> alexandr, с чего ты взял?
<alexandr> просто я спросил
<Drane> alexandr в ВК так нельзя. тебе уже сказали. -)
<alexandr> плохо очень
<alexandr> кстати вопрос по теме как сделать в убунте 11,04 вязкие окна?в копизе конфиг стоит галочка вязкие окна,а их при перетаскивание окна их нет
<alexandr> гуглил всё как надо делал не помогает
<Henoxek> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/shop/sertified_fstek/firewall_fstek/sspt_firewall/setevoy_proceccor_sspt_2_69/
<Henoxek> что это за монстр?
<Henoxek> фаер, не имеющий физических и логических адресов.. wtf?
<Henoxek> упрощенная модель оборваной витой пары и фильтратора электричества? :D
<Henoxek> *точнее, усложненная
<Drane> видать, судьба хочет, чтобы я купил ноутбук для линуха
<skai> Drane: купи
<skai> Drane: судьба требует
 * alexandr думает
<KyuuBe> подскажите, можно ли соединить компьютеры запилив на каждом из них по две гигабитные карты в бриджи, как это будет работать или где почитать?
<skai> alexandr: о чем?
<Drane> skai, ага, никак не позволяет поставить убунту на ПК
<skai> KyuuBe: а по русски?
<alexandr> скай да что то не идут вязкие окно,всё поставлено а их нет
<KyuuBe> думал предельно ясно написал
<Henoxek> KyuuBe в линуксе можно настраивать бриджи, есть даже драйвер
<skai> дык.этож юнити.там компиз 0.9 с кривью
<Henoxek> в венде тоже можно, просто создаешь "сетевой мост" в сетевых подключениях
<alexandr> у меня юнити отключён
<Henoxek> и пакеты будут между интерфейсами пересылаться
<skai> аааа.у тя на каждом компе по 2 карты?
<skai> тогда ясно
<skai> alexandr: и что?компиз от этого не откатился назад
<Henoxek> сеть топологии кольцо что ли? :D
<KyuuBe> на каждом из двух компьютеров имеем по две гигабитных карты, поднимаем на каждом мост с участием этих карт и соединяем компьютеры двумя кабелями
<alexandr> skai неа
<Henoxek> да. Так можно
<alexandr> подскажите как их включить,ну окна вязкие
<KyuuBe> Henoxek: даст ли это увеличение скорости или как такая конфигурация зовется, чтобы загуглить?
<Henoxek> а компов-то сколько, всего 2?
<KyuuBe> да
<Henoxek> а, из двух
<skai> alexandr: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-downgrade-to-compiz-086-in.html
<Henoxek> хз, тут зависит от мощности компов
<Henoxek> надо виртуализовать две сетевых карточки в один виртуальный интерфейс
<skai> Henoxek: назовем его br0
<KyuuBe> ну мост
<KyuuBe> brctl
<KyuuBe> я знаю
<skai> кто смотрел квн?
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6346438
<skai> хых
<skai> теперь маки обсирают, что они с гнома тырят
<AndreX> хех
<skai> от жеж
<skai> очнулись
<skai> а на квн не среагировали
<KyuuBe> этож в кедах есть
<inkvizitor68sl> и в ионе 3
<skai> в кедах есть годные жесты на трекпаде?
<alexandr> skai установил,а дальше как,я с англ не играю маленько
<KyuuBe> а, тут каждому приожению свой стол...
<skai> alexandr: если ты делал все по инструкции - ты откатил ккомпиз на нормальную версию.перезапусти систему и настраивай как тебе надо
<alexandr> всё понял
<KyuuBe> Bonding - вот, что мне было нужно
<KyuuBe> я думал такое бриджем реализовать можно
<skai> божеш ты мой
<skai> у меня интернет быстрее на 3жи модеме, чем у матери на адсл
<Vainamoinen> Tantii sutto
<garry-78> Тем, кому маны читать трудно =)
<garry-78>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFf3uazyXco
<Vainamoinen> Tekka kiełaa erutti Aposteriori kiełaa
<Henoxek> lol
<only_you> Vainamoinen: there russian only
<Vainamoinen> :(
<skai> Vainamoinen: рязаньский акцент выдает
<only_you> Vainamoinen: r u from Italy?
<skai> only_you: он из рязани
<skai> only_you: провайдер - электроком рязань
<Henoxek> whois рулит)
<KyuuBe> троллестан очевидно
<Vainamoinen> GG)
<Vainamoinen> наших не проведешь :)
<skai> KyuuBe: ну так.каникулы у школ.дети интернет наполнили
<only_you> я то думал с макаронником попереписіватся =(
<only_you> рецепт пици взять хотел
<Vainamoinen> =)
<skai> ну у нас испанцы есть.тебе как танцевать фламенко не надо?
<only_you> если бі девушка)
<skai> only_you: СППf ?
<Vainamoinen> эх)
<only_you> skai: only_you: СППf ? - ?
<skai> only_you: в гугл введи;)
<FishErr> приветы. как можно вернуть меню в программах в 11.04 в гноме? в юнити меню на панели отображается, в гноме тоже только если на панель поставить апплет "глобальное меню", а как вернуть стандатное расположение меню, под заголовком окна?
<alexandr> skai не помогает что то компиз откатиля,но эффекта вязких окон нет
<Raiden> я чего-то не очень понял
<Raiden> а... меню программы типа файл и т.д.
<novns> FishErr, вернуть можно, есть какая-то переменная окружения и ещё сеанс классического гнома
<Raiden> тык в гноме такх сразу должно быть, если апплет не повесил на панель.
<Raiden> а в юнити...
<FishErr> вот повесил, да потом убрал.
<FishErr> теперь не знаю как вернуть :)
<Raiden> Блин, склероз.
<Raiden> можешь погуглить как обнулить настройки панелей.
<Raiden> а в юнити глоба меню убирается тольк оудалением пакетов с этим расширением - тоже руководства есть.Ссылки не помню
<FishErr> не, гном
<FishErr> юнити - ну его.. модная неюзабельная вещь имхо
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> а разве это не просто апплет?
<vdrandom> для гномопанели
<FishErr> апплет убрал
<vdrandom> я про меню окна
<Raiden> сброс настройки панелей gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<FishErr> но меню в приложениях не вернулось
<Raiden> потом прибить их или релогин
<Raiden> vdrandom: не просто апплет, наверное ещё какой-то процесс перехватывающий какие-то функции - я не вкурсе.
<Raiden> А то что на панели - просто апплет
<vdrandom> вообще это единственный боян с осх, который я одобряю :)
<Raiden> можно включать\отключать в классик сессии , если надо
<Raiden> Я не очень одобряю. Не надо было воровать из макос. Надо было сделать по своему. Например автоскрытие панелей меню и поках по хоткею
<Raiden> з*
<Raiden> а так его всеравн овидно и когда надо и когда ненадо. Только теперь отжирает место на панели
<vdrandom> автоскрытие же
<Raiden> а.. ну да, вариант
<nexxxt> ку
<Raiden> астоскрытие гномовской панельки
<Raiden> только место на ней всеравно отожрано
 * Raiden афк
<vdrandom> ещё вариант — сделать, как в опере или фаерфоксе :)
<Raiden> угу. Там вот как раз меню скрыто, если нажать например alt+b
<Raiden> появится
<Raiden> в фф
<vdrandom> любой хоткей с альтом
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> а для тех, кто мышой пользуется — кнопка есть, да
<Raiden> это был бы правильный путь я считаю. А макосное меню не нужно.
<vdrandom> кнопка+хоткеи>меню аля осх>стандартное меню
<vdrandom> ящитаю
<vdrandom> в конце концов, панельку с меню можно хотя бы скрыть
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu  - можете тут ещё народ мучить. Там даже кто-то кирилицей спрашивает кто-то
<Escsun> Привет всем
<FishErr> сбросил настройки всех панелей - не помогло :(
<AndreX> Raiden, на launchpad.net помоему скоро будут учить русский, на одной странице тока 2 сообщения на инглиш всё остальное на русском.
<Drane> как потестить память?
<Raiden> Пускай учат.
<AndreX> Drane, при загруске выбери запуск memtest
<Raiden> FishErr:  погугли про how to remove app-menu
<Raiden> может поможет
<Raiden> если нет - поставишь снова
<Drane> ммм это сначала убунту надо поставить, а потом тестить..
<FishErr> что поставлю снова? :)
<Raiden> при загрузке с сд вроде тоже был мемтест
<Raiden> хотя могу путать
<Raiden> в меню
<skai> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/gnome-3-0-the-complete-guide-959427
<Drane> ага, она у меня встает с сд  после минут пяти работы -(
<Raiden> можно зайти в биос, попробовать повысить тайминги памяти или вольтаж на 0.1-0.2 вольта. Иногда решает проблемы со стабильностью
<skai> ни у кого не завалялось 144 и 145 номеров lxf русского?
<skai> Raiden: а зачастую смазать охлаждение и сменить термопасту
<skai> ну и от пыли зачистить
<Raiden> пыль кстати бывает разная. У меня 1 раз половина рабы просто исчезла.
<Raiden> Думал модуль сгорел
<Raiden> почистил вытащил\воткнул и снова пашет
<Raiden> *рамы
<Drane> завтра наверно займусь вплотную и все таки перейду на линух
<Raiden> хотя может не быль а с контактами что. В общем протирка помогла )
<Drane> а герои пятые идут под вайном?
<skai> да
<Raiden> да зачем, под вин много софта, много игр. Проблемы вирусов решить вполне можно тем же бекапом системного раздела.
<Drane> круто :)
<Escsun> Drane, идут и даже хорошо сказать так платинум
<Raiden> зачем переходить?
<Drane> оставлю вин для игрушек всё-таки )
<XuMuK> ку
<Raiden> ку
<Drane> ну и для Unity 3D там игрушку делаю на андроид )
<Drane> Hello
<XuMuK> где там?
<Raiden> я слышал 3 герои нативные есть. Точнее видел в жабере потуги запустить длинной в сутки.
<XuMuK> чо за игрушка?
<Escsun> Raiden, герои 3 нативные УГ
<vdrandom> Raiden, есть.
<Drane> в Unity 3D
<vdrandom> но оно без аддонов
<vdrandom> только возрождение эрафии
<Drane> околоплатформенная
<Escsun> Raiden, перевод русский корявый, 800х600 это уже убийственно ...
<Raiden> )
<Drane> XuMuK, могу скрин показать из сырой версии )
<Escsun> Raiden, лучше под вайном + HD на любое разрешение )
<XuMuK> Drane, давай
<FishErr> может подойти с другой стороны? :) может можно сделать в гноме как в юнити? заголовок окна совсем прибить, а кнопки закрытия окна и название окна вынести на панель? на туже где и меню?
<Escsun> Raiden, тем более что кушает цп 4-10 % на нетбуке ...
<FishErr> о, нашел :) протупил я сам. клацаешь на панели глобального меню и настройки
<FishErr> там всего одна галка - отключить меню в приложениях или типа того
<FishErr> так что всем спасибо, все свободны :)
<Drane> XuMuK, http://uploadme.do.am/324.jpg
<Drane> там сеттинг - кислота. называться будет Acidbox )
<Raiden> ахаха
<Raiden> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30776
<Raiden> предрекаю появление Gubuntu, на манер Кубунты.
<XuMuK> Drane, ну там пока мало что понятно)
<Drane> XuMuK, ну не скажу -) суть проста прыгаешь зеленым ящиком по серым ящикам
<Drane>  :D
<zensimilia> ребят, подскажите - стоит Убунта 11.04, поменял мать - была графика встроенная Интел, стала Нвидиа - поставил проприетарные дрова - всё круто пашет кроме одного - при загрузке пропал Плимут, а вместо него "вне рабочей частоты" и моник гаснет через 20 сек.
<zensimilia> правда потом грузится ГДМ и изображение возвращается. в общем: как поправить это дело?
<bestov> Здравствуйте
<bestov> Народ нужна помощь по крону кто нить может помочь?
<FishErr> наверное нужно задать вопрос - будет продуктивнее
<zensimilia> а по Плимуту так никто и не поможет?
<Link> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<bestov> у меня такая проблема:
<bestov> Недавно почему то на сервере адрес мемкеша сменился ну с этим я решил проблему, правда перезагрузил сервер, потом у меня почему то стал несрабатывать крон, некоторые скрипты я смог настроить что бы страбатывали, вижу в syslog что крон нормально работает, с
<Link> !nick Link
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Link'
<Link> Привет всем!
<bestov> * 1-23 * * *  cd /home/public_html/ ; /bin/df | /bin/grep kesh | /usr/bin/awk '{print $3}' | /usr/bin/awk '$1 > 10000 {print "/usr/bin/php -q /home/public_html/sp.php > /dev/null"}' | /bin/bash; 
<bestov> вот запрос который не срабатывает на кроне
<skif-biz> народ, а вот если в тормозном инете Еволюшн не хочет почту забирать -что делать?
<Link> !рудз
<Link> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Raiden> zensimilia: вот, возможно несколько запутанное описание и вконце скриптик
<Raiden> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post.html
<Raiden> руководство вообще для 10.10, в 11.04 по умолчанию ок. ) Но возможно в твоем случае это поможет.
<bestov> Ребята у меня проблема с кроном помогите :)
<bestov> http://paste.org.ru/?dl9ons
<Raiden> я не пользуюсь. Смотри логи крона.
<Raiden> я бы наверное запихнул всё это в скрипт, и указал бы в кронтабе
<Link> Мои сообщения доходят?
<Raiden> а то много текста...
<bestov> крон запускается без проблем
<bestov> в логах вижу все все запскается
<bestov> доходят
<bestov> оно все работало больше года
<bestov> после перезагрузки сервера не работает
<Link> Подскажите, ставил собирал кто alsa 1.0.24 из сорцов под Ubuntu 11.04?
<bestov> думаю может какая то программа не запустилась
<bestov> я нет :)
<Link> Купил себе звуковую карту Creative E-MU 0204, не могу нормально запустить
<zensimilia> Raiden, пасиб, ща попробую!
<bestov> > Raiden думаю просто какая то программа не запустилась и нужно ручками ее запустить, я программист на php баш увы не знаю, по этому понять не могу что и где не запустилось
<Raiden> Link: полазь тут http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10606388
<Raiden> как альзу обновлять я думаю полно хавту. Но возможно это никчему.
<Raiden> bestov: я незнаю чем тебе помочь. Можешь заменить это всё например на echo test >~/test.txt что бы убедиться что крон отрабатывает. А то что у тебя там не запускается - сам проверяй )
<Link> Да я собрал её, поставил, но модуль "snd-usb-audio" не стартует, а лишь сыплет кучу ошибок
<Raiden> /bin/df | /bin/grep kesh - что такое kesh
<bestov> > Raiden а как можно узнать что не запустилось и из-за чего может не срабатывать
<bestov> > Raiden да
<bestov> папка где кеш сайта леит
<Raiden> kesh это точка монтирования?
<bestov> просто это все не я писал и настаивал
<bestov> > Raiden  да точно у меня сайты сейчас работают на кеше
<bestov> > Raiden ты баш язык знаешь?
<Raiden> Ну так, немного
<bestov> сек
<Raiden> /bin/df | /bin/grep kesh | /usr/bin/awk '{print $3}' - показывает сколько осталось свободног оместа на диске. остальное не понял.
<bestov> вот этот скрипт раньше нормально срабатывал http://paste.org.ru/?por6li
<bestov> сейчас я его переделал вот так что бы не выдавал ошибку
<bestov> http://paste.org.ru/?nlcw4k
<bestov> а то выдовало ошибку эта строчка if [ $kesh -gt 20000 ];
<bestov> а именно на -gt ругалось
<bestov> просто это все не я писал а админ мой, а сейчас он куда то пропал и я 3 суток уже за места крона тут рабтаю :)
<bestov> Raiden: тут?
<Raiden> я не вижу ошибки, единственное, я бы сравнивах в кавычках ) if [ "$kesh" -gt "20000" ];
<Nor8>  Знает кто-нибудь, к thuderbird'у несколько аккаунтов можно прикрутить?
<bestov> я вот по этому думаю что какая то программа не запустилась и по этому баш скрипты нормально не обрабатываются
<Drane> Nor8, врядли нельзя
<XuMuK> Nor8, да можно
<XuMuK> у меня три
<Nor8> XuMuK: линк на настройки скинь
<Nor8> на настройку точнее
<XuMuK> rfr
<bestov> Raiden: ты наверное так и не понял в чем проблема? :)
<XuMuK> какой линк, там всё просто
<Nor8> XuMuK: А точнее?
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/205272/8a5972c0 и http://itmages.ru/image/view/205273/dc700ec1
<Nor8> XuMuK: ок, разобрался уже
<Raiden> bestov: я совсем другими делами был занят.
<bestov> Raiden: я тут вроде смог запустить все это дело
<bestov> почистил баш и впрямую запустил вроде работает
<bestov> тут наверное проблема в баше
<vdrandom> у меня странный вопрос О_о
<vdrandom> на проводах от корпуса
<vdrandom> есть > и G
<vdrandom> что из них обозначает +, а что -?
<Fedor> #debian-russian
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: не знаешь где ispmanager берет конфиг php.ini для пользователей использующих cgi. Хочу шаблон поправить а не найду где(
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: в документации посмотри
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: http://forum.ispsystem.com/ru/showthread.php?t=8144
<bestov> Raiden: спасибо большое тебе за помощь, думаю дальше смогу разобраться :)
<only_you> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/hardware/6349434 о_О
<safinaskar> установил свежую кубунту 10.04.2 i386, затем сделал 2 опасных действия: установил firefox из natty (он вытянул за собой libc и пр критические пакеты из natty), затем не перзагружая комп, повесил его. пришлось вырубить с помощью ctrl-alt-sysrq-reisub (не повторять!) в результате
<safinaskar>  он не грузится. то есть grub грузится, ядро грузится, initrd тоже, но корневой каталог смонтироваться не может (я говорю о первом монтировании корня, а не о втором, то есть задолго до fstab). говорит, что не нет файла /dev/disk/by-uuid/61e1422f-4560-4f11-82ea-12d1d6b4f08a. далее
<safinaskar> выпадает в busybox/initramfs. причём указанный файл существует и успешно ищется ls-ом. что делать? переустанавливать систему не хочется
<Drane> переустановить - дело получаса..
<Drane> а исправлять то, что ты нам натворил, думаю, дольше..
<Raiden> а фф 4 на ппа нету под 10.04?
<Raiden> из других дистрибутивов правильней ставить пакеты путем бекпорта
<Raiden> т.е. пересборки пакета
<Raiden> наверное можно было бы сделать с лайва чрут и откатить изменения.
<KyuuBe> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/hardware/6349434?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+org%2FLOR+%28Linux.org.ru%3A+%D0%9D%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%29
<Raiden> но если "свежий" , то проще с 0 поставить снова
<only_you> похоже нвидиа скоро рипнется... пора переходить на интел
<Raiden> )
<bestov> Raiden: спасибо большое тебе за помощь, думаю дальше смогу разобраться :)
<Raiden> да врятли рипнется. С учетом развития 3д в лине, текущих видюх нвидии хватит на долго.
<safinaskar> система не должна падать при установке пакетов из более нового _стабильного_ дистра. если падает - значит, в убунте баг
<safinaskar> пойду на др каналы поспрашиваю
<Raiden> если только с дровами будут проблемы
<only_you> жалко нвидиа(
<only_you> боюсь что дровишки пилить потом перестанут
<Raiden> поживем - увидим.
<yurau> Nginx занял 51% вебсерверов в рунете. apache 35%. почему такое происходит?
<novns> nginx стоит на фронтендах
<[v-8]_jupiter> find 11 -name "php.ini" |xargs sed -i a'disable_functions\ =\ exec,shell_exec' почему он в файл дописывается 2 раза?
<novns> т.е. в интернет смотрит сервер с nginx, а за ним куча серверов, генерирующих контент
<yurau> [v-8]_jupiter: может 2 раза находит?
<Lamer477[web]> всем добрый вечер
<Lamer477[web]> подскажите, что лучше поставить - айти драйвер по дефаулту, что предлагает убунту. Или каталист 11,5 новый что появился...
<Lamer477[web]> процесс установки *.run мне понятен
<Lamer477[web]> Улучшенная поддержка технологии PowerXpress для ноутбуков, в новой версии... вот думаю 11,5 поставить на ноутбук.
<Escsun> Lamer477[web], текс
<Escsun> Lamer477[web], а какая карточка то?
<Lamer477[web]> hd2600
<Lamer477[web]> 256mb видео
<Escsun> Lamer477[web], glxinfo покажи ток не сюда
<Lamer477[web]> иксы поправлю, с терминалом дружу...
<Raiden> Lamer477[web]:
<Raiden> !xswat
<Lamer477[web]> сама убунту еще ставится...
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Raiden> в этом ппа обычн освежие дрова, включая атишные
<Escsun> Lamer477[web], все равно покажи )
<Escsun> Raiden, да и потом он не зайдет в граф оболочку ))
<Raiden> хороший способ обновления дров - если ест ьнеобходимость
<Lamer477[web]> как встанет ядро с приложениями, покажу
<Raiden> Хм
<Escsun> там открытые должны работать на этой карточке очень хорошо ..
<Escsun> ноут был недавно месяц назад
<Raiden> там кривые пакеты дял амд видеокарт?
<Escsun> никаких дров не ставил вообще шикарно работало из коробки
<Raiden> почему не зайдет?
<Escsun> дело в том что
<Escsun> они старые карточки не поддерживают
<Raiden> hd 2ххх gjllth;bdftncz
<Raiden> поддерживается
<Lamer477[web]> да иксы поправлю если не загрузится граф оболочка, просто заранее спрашиваю))
<Escsun> иксы у тебя и так уже будут )
<Lamer477[web]> да но конфиг все равно править придется если не запуститься xfree
<Escsun> Raiden, там прикол в том что  на старые карточки если закрытые дрова надо старую версию иксов ..
<Escsun> Lamer477[web], не пойму зачем тебе xfree ?
<Raiden> я знаю. Н оприкол в том , что у челвоека hd2600
<Lamer477[web]> первый  раз я пробывал линух лет 10 назад, 2,4 собирал... вот загеролось попробывать еще, как раз 3,0 не за горами
<Raiden> которая поддерживается амд
<Raiden> в новых дровах
<Lamer477[web]> да я лет 10 в линух не лез
<Raiden> вся линейка hd хххх поддерживается короче, вот то что старее - нет.
<Lamer477[web]> а hdmi будет работать в линухе?
<Escsun> Lamer477[web], да работает
<Lamer477[web]> спс
<Lamer477[web]> ребята, а если через hdmi блюрей, без тормозов пойдет? в винде норм видео...
<Escsun> Lamer477[web], думаю что норм будет
<Lamer477[web]> спс большое
<Lamer477[web]> все у меня ребут)
<Lamer477[web]> система установилась
<Raiden> покупайте нвидии пока можно )
<Vasja> а чё в завтра завод закроют? сори я в танке)
<Raiden> да нет наверное
<Vasja> а про что речь то была?
<Raiden> возможная покупка фирмой майкрософт ещё не значит глобальных изменений
<AndreX> а амд чёт совсем линух не любит
<Vasja> да уж..
<Raiden> вообще идеологически амд правильенй, спеки открывает постоянно  и т.д.
<Raiden> но фактически - да, всё ужасно
<Raiden> )
<Vasja> ну камни у ниж если взять по одинаковой производительности то дешевле чем у интела но мамки под них дорогие стали
<Raiden> Компания AMD опубликовала код для обеспечения поддержки Llano Fusion в открытых драйверах
<Raiden> вот например, замечательаня новость
<Raiden> во ттольк опо спекам написать ещё надо
<Raiden> простите за опечатки
<AndreX> Raiden, по тебе так ваще на скажеш что ты оп, извиняешся и тд вобщем не заетно себя ведёш, а как ктонибудь нарушение сделает тут бац и сюрпрайз
<w00t1> приветик всем
<Raiden> Я опа случайно получил. Т.е. не просил.
<AndreX> w00t1, привет чё сломал ))
<Raiden> Мне это не очень интересно на самом деле
<AndreX> Raiden, везёт тебе, чёта на опов )
<Raiden> )
<w00t1> AndreX, ничего, скучно стало, почитать что нового))
<AndreX> понятно
<w00t1> хмхм, а как квит на вичат убрать
<ydz> Добрый вечер, господа!
<yurau_> что хотел?
<ydz> Подсобите, имеется видеокарта radeon hd 6850, драйвер стоит на ubuntu 11.04 последний - 11.5 catalyst, драйвер работает, glxgears показывает ~2000fps, Однако на деле у меня лагает графика, а именно при передвижении окон они как бы дергаются
<Raiden> эхехе
<ydz> Что?
<AndreX> ну может потому что драйвер с сайта а не из реп
<yurau_> ставь классик без эфектов и все будет нрмально
<ydz> Ну совсем без эффектов то...
<ydz> а как называется из реп?
<AndreX> незнаю в дополнительных драйверах посмотри
<ydz> Может вместо драйвера с сайта поставить open source'ный драйвер?
<ydz> http://nixuz.net/articles/53-ustanovka-videodrajjvera-radeonhd-v-ubuntu.html
<Raiden> 2000фпс на самом деле маловато
<ydz> Ну судя по отзывам в нете, это нормально
<Raiden> покажи glxinfo |grep render
<AndreX> ну да для такой то видюхи точно мало
<Raiden> и glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<ydz> Щас не дома
<ydz> Не могу
<ydz> Ну там вроде эти записи есть
<ydz> Все в порядке
<Raiden> хотя может и нормально.
<yurau_> ydz: скорость я теперь проверяю с помощью glmark2
<AndreX> ydz, будеш дома приходи )
<Raiden> скажу только, чо на гф8600гтс в два раза больше
<yurau_> Raiden: glxgears уже не котируется
<Raiden> вообще да, шестеренки плохой тест, лучше /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps
<yurau_> а glmark2 чем не нравится?
<Raiden> я его не видел
<ydz> А чем отличается бинарный офф драйвер ati от опен сорсного?
<yurau_> Raiden: в 11.04 входит
<Raiden> посмотрел, неплохая тестилка.
<ydz> На мой вопрос знает кто ответ?
<Raiden> ydz: другие люди пишут по спекам. Производительность\лючность разные для разных видеокарт
<AndreX> <AndreX> ydz, будеш дома приходи )
<ydz> Обязательно приду))))
<Raiden> для некоторых возможно лучше открытые, для ати ниже серии HD работают только открытые - на текущих версиях иксов.
<velessky> Всем добрый вечер, с Pitivi кто работал, народ?
<velessky> А то я сохранить нормально не могу -.-
<Raiden> ydz: с выбором драйвера есть некоторый цирк. Ставь закрытый, если будут косяки почитаешь как откатить
<velessky> Инка, поможешь?Оо
<FishErr> в гноме поставил maximus, теперь у окон, раскрытых на весь экран, прячется заголовок. это мне и надо, но теперь нет кнопок закрытия\сворачивания окна. как можно выкрутиться? может на гномовскую панель можно вынести как-то или еще что посоветуете?
<ydz> Я снова тут
<ydz> Что показать
<ydz> по видео карте
<jham> ydz: сиськи
<jham> *scnr*
<ydz> очч смешно
<Raiden> верни заголовки, сделай авоскрытие панели
<Raiden> сэкономиш столько же
<Raiden> если вообще есть смысл экономить 16-24 пикселя
<jham> ну просто, как то без контекста, мне показалось, ты собираешься что-то показать
<Raiden> FishErr: --^
<ydz> Вот вывод
<ydz> ydz@ydz-xtop:~$ fglrxinfo
<ydz> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ydz> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<ydz> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
<ydz> OpenGL version string: 4.1.10665 Compatibility Profile Context
<jham> !nopaste
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nopaste'
<jham> ...
<Raiden> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Raiden> )
<FishErr> Raiden мне не нужно автоскрытие, спасибо :)
<Raiden> тогда изучай хоткеи. Других вариантов я незнаю
<Raiden> хотя нет, если знаеш ь апи и какой-нить язык, то  можно кнопки управления окном куда угодно воткнуть
<FishErr> ясно, жаль. (другой вариант через райтклик на кнопке программы на панели задач)
<ydz> а если я обновлюсь из xorg-edgers нормально будет?
<onesadwolf> Добрый день. Я бы хотел задать вопрос , как можно открыть порты в файле "/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko" ? просто команда "sudo nano" когда открывет не воспринимается кодировка
<Raiden> Кстати, будете выберать моник, поищите 16:10 , это сразу +120пикселей и ненадо ниначем экономить
<Raiden> )
<victor0000> onesadwolf: ip_tables.c ip_tables.h
<FishErr> Raiden при разрешении 600 px даже 24 пикселя важны ;)
<Raiden> тут согласен )
<FishErr> это единственное, что понравилось в юнити
<FishErr> вот и пытаюсь приколхозить на гном такое же
<Raiden> FishErr: а у тебя классик гном?
<FishErr> угу
<Raiden> FishErr: я помню в стандартной поставке было расширение показывающее список выпадающий с открытыми окнаи
<Raiden> вот только не помню можно ли оттуда закрыть
<kstati> onesadwolf, убей того, кто тебе такую ересь посказал. А сам почитай что такое iptables. начти с man iptables
<Raiden> как панел ьзадач, только в виде кнопки с меню
<Raiden> хотя есть круче вариант
<FishErr> не, мне надо сразу видеть список оконо, привычка
<Raiden> FishErr: посмотри расширение dockbarx , у тебя получатся лаунчеры и панель задач в 1 флаконе и по пкм  можно будет закрывать окна
<FishErr> всякие групировки, меню и прочее не принимаю
<Raiden> короче получится панель в стиле вин7
<onesadwolf> kstati ясно спасибо...
<FishErr> если эта панель типа как в юнити - ну её
<FishErr> ща погуглю, спасибо
<Raiden> типа как в юнити, только это не панель, а апплет к гном панели.
<Night_demon> Подскажите, как в гноме быстро по горячим клавишам вызвать диспетчер задач
<C500> самому прописывать
<Raiden> во, отрыл в скриншотах ) http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0605/h_1307293271_9af2f8fb5a.png
<AndreX> ваще
<FishErr> интересно, только значки может показывать?
<Raiden> Night_demon: 1. не помню. 2. в гноме ест ьсредство настройки клавиатуры , где видно хоткеи среды и можно добавлять свои.
<FishErr> или можно настроить, чтоб и заголовок окан?
<Raiden> в меню система
<FishErr> окон*
<Raiden> про заголовки не помню, вроде только значки
 * FishErr чует что сегодня засорит систему по-полной :(
<FishErr> :)
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> а компиз тянет железка?
<FishErr> да, но без фанатизма отношусь
<Raiden> там можно например на угол экрана навесить scale  - превью всех окон
<Raiden> и там зе вроде из закрывать можно - тут могу ошибаться
<FishErr> так, альттаб чтоб показывал превьюшки да еще пару удобств, без украшательств особых
<Raiden> в гном шелле в таком же эффекте точно можно )
<Escsun> форум сдох Т_Т
<Raiden> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0605/h_1307293771_c3c58e2867.png
<Raiden> на плейере видно кнопку закрытия
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Raiden> анимация в ГШ кстати подлагивает когда проц занят, хоть и не на 100%
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ку
<Sergey_IT> а чего форум не грузится? (
<Escsun> форум сдох ...
<Escsun> в самый нужный момент (
<Sergey_IT> гадости всегдо во-время бывают (
<Escsun> и не говори
<AndreX> хм внатуре вабще ubuntu.ru не работать (
<victor0000> тут скоро
<victor0000> бета форум о!
<FishErr> еще вот в апплете глобального меню можно отключить список окон, тогда будет менюшка с действиями для окон. не кнопки, но уже нормально. когда лень хоткей жмакать, сойдет :)
<hivemind> hift
<FishErr> включить можно, но оно не работает :)
<Raiden> )
<AndreX> о заработал сайт
<skai> AndreX: цыц
<skai> работы на серверах
<skai> профилактика
<AndreX> аа
<Sergey_IT> зашевелилось...
<RiverX> Helo!
<RiverX> А как этой штукой пользоваться?
<RiverX> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<AndreX> какой
<AndreX> штукой
<RiverX>  /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail>
<RiverX> ой
<RiverX> !nick RiverX
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick RiverX'
<AndreX> RiverX, /msg nickserv register mypass vasysa-pupkin@mail.ru
<RiverX> а служба поддержки убунты есть? А то у меня с драйверами для видеокарты проблемы.
<RiverX> может вы знаете?
<Raiden> какая видеокарта
<RiverX> Драйвера поставил и после перезагрузки вылазит сообщение типа нарушено электропитание
<RiverX> Radeon HD5570
<Raiden> по ати я не силен.
<Raiden> а как ставил? из репозиториев, то что убунта предложила?
<RiverX> Скачал с официального сайта
<Raiden> !xswat - попробуй отсюда пакетами поставить
<yurau> RiverX: вам надо продать ати на черном рынке и купить нвидиа
<RiverX> а дальше в консоли написал sudo sh и тд..
<Raiden> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Raiden> в /usr/share/ati должен быть скрипт для деинстала. Если есть, сначала длучше его выполнить
<Raiden> а потом поставить с этого репозитория пакеты
<RiverX> так и делал,, а где там пакеты?
<RiverX> это по частям скачивать?
<Raiden> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  потом sudo apt-get update и sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<Raiden> наверное всё
<Raiden> или может кто-нить ещё отзовется...
<skai> Raiden: не так.!ppa
<velessky> Чо-та тут как всегда одни луркеры...=_=...
<skai> Raiden: и ессесно !support
<velessky> А, еще Скай, да....
<vdrandom> а что плохого в луркерах?
<velessky> <vdrandom> неправильные они, да.
<skai> velessky: вы так говорите, будто это чтото плохое
<markmx> приветствую, чую что оффтопик но все же рискну, надо чтобы при заходе на домен шел форвардинг но без редиректов и прочего на другой сервак, то бишь при пинге и пр светился один айпи,
<markmx> но на деле на этом айпи был бы простой сервак а сай сам лежать будет на черти знает каком другом серваке
<markmx> как это правильно называется?
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> ты имеешь в виду обратное проксирование, что ли?
<vdrandom> markmx,
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: nginx
<markmx> эм... как бы сказать то... ну вот я захожу по адресу http://8.8.8.8/ и вижу там сайт но на самом деле я на http://127.5.3.2:85/ =)
<inkvizitor68sl> что то двое одновременно задали одинаковый вопрос
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: ты давай без "как бы"
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: откуда куда нужно проксировать?
<markmx> в общем форвардинг в iptables укажите где почитать ато нашел тока как на интерфесы форвардить
<markmx> а надо чтобы он форвардил запросы приходящие ему на 80 порт отправлял на указанный мною айпи адрес на 85 порт например
<inkvizitor68sl> IP посетителя важен?
<markmx> у меня две впски, надо чтобы при вбивании айпи адреса впс1 я попадал на 85 порт впс2 =)
<markmx> не
<markmx> не важен
<inkvizitor68sl> rinetd прикрути
<inkvizitor68sl> aptitude install rinetd
<markmx> айпитаблес умеет же
<markmx> им хочу научиться такое делать
<inkvizitor68sl> в файл /etc/rinetd.conf впиши:
<inkvizitor68sl> local_ip 80  second_ip 85
<inkvizitor68sl> иди учись, чего нас спрашиваешь тогда?
<markmx> а поздно уже спросил =) так что не овтертитесь =)
<markmx> почитаю счас про проброску портов
<markmx> вот еще тогда вопрос при пинге будет вылезать впс2 или будет видно тока впс 1?
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> ты какой порт пробрасываешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> с каких пор от того, куда dnatится 80й порт зависят ответы на пинги*
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<markmx> http://vps1:80/ >>> http://vps2:85/ при этом ping vps1:80 не должен вылезти ip vps2
<Deez> Подскажите. в грубе есть строка set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode. если ее удалить все ок, но разрешение родное для монитора не работает. если оставить - текстовый режим не работает. как будто видяха не поддерживает этот режим (мешанина). (i815)
<inkvizitor68sl> > ping vps1:80
<inkvizitor68sl> феерично
<markmx> ye z rfr ,s enjxybk ghj gjhns =)
<markmx> блин =)
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: настрой nginx, твою мать. или rinetd. и прекрати нести чушь.
<markmx> ну в общем все итак ясно, счас затестим переброску портов
<markmx> фигасе инквизитор злицо, пойду ка я...
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<Deez> помогите разобраться с видеорежимами
<XuMuK> а чо с ними))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: гыг ты users.conf встретил в боях с капитализмом?
<Deez> XuMuK: выше написал. или нормальное разрешение в иксах или нормально работает текстовый режим (консоль).
<Deez> надо что бы и то и другое работало =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: тебе какие у него права то нуджны?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: owner что каноничъно.иначе ни автомод ничего не врубить
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp:
<inkvizitor68sl> !true
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 0
<skai> ночь...и тишина...сдох мой интернет (парапапаа парапапаммм
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: попробуй
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, что то ботик не верный true = 1 , false = 0 )
<inkvizitor68sl> Escsun: нет
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, или о чем это?)
<inkvizitor68sl> Escsun: inky@laptop1:~$ true
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ echo $?
<inkvizitor68sl> 0
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, а вот про то ты)
<skai> Error: owner, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tech'у!
<skai> да чтоб его покусало
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну я тебя прописал в owner
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<skai> supybot-adduser
<skai> мона этой прогой
<inkvizitor68sl> я в конфиг тебя прописал
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: туда вписал?релоад ему делал?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<skai> тточно меня внес?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> короче потом
<inkvizitor68sl> права у меня есть уже увсе
<skai> он тя признает?
<inkvizitor68sl>  давно
<skai>  @config reload
<skai> сделай этой скотинке
<skai> мож он не перечитывал конфиг
<inkvizitor68sl> сделал
<skai> вот суд по его ответу - он думает, что у мну ник owner
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: пробуй ещё раз
<skai> воооот
<skai> теперь работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а теперь в жаббу покажи ради чего всё это
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/hardware/6349434
<inkvizitor68sl> плеха
<Nor8>  Микрософт не треснет случаем?
<Nor8> Да и позволит ли антимонопольное законодательство?
<inkvizitor68sl> у них же видеокарт нету
<inkvizitor68sl> с чего не позволит то
<skai> Nor8: а что антимонопольщики?мелкие видяхи не выпускали, так что тут помолчат
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Факт, нету, но сам уровень капитализации уже немного зашкаливает )))
<skai> Nor8: дык.мало ли.штеуд и амд не купят
<skai> по крайней мере штеуд
<skai> так что альтернатива будет
<Nor8>  АМД  пока не совсем с Убунту дружит )))
<skai> а штеуд с головой не дружат
<skai> написать оффдрова
<Nor8> Что за штеуд?
<skai> для карт с поддержкой авц и х264 декода аппаратного
<skai> интел
<Nor8> А, ясно )))
<skai> но забыть реализовать в дровах поддержку
<skai> то есть мол мы потом авц и х264 допишем
<skai> а пока мпег2 юзайте
<Nor8> Потому   и альтернатив пока маловато
<skai> да мпег2 не тормозит даж на калькуляторе
<skai> я ито каким то чудом собрал дрова у них с поддержкой всех
<skai> и оно работало
<skai> повторить такой фокус я правда не смог
<Nor8>  Скайп купили, нвидию купят и всё! Осталось только картошку от микрософта дождаться с морковкой ))) А потом Билли канонизировать ))))
<skai> Nor8: да ладно.мейлру груп купят амд и все
<skai> будет у нас своя асечка, линукс видяхи и процы
<Nor8> Ну-ну, блажен кто верует)) Да и амд продается ли вообще?
<skai> ой Он скажет - продадут
<Nor8> КТо ОН? )))
<skai> ОН
<Nor8> Не знаком ))))
<skai> тот, кто может дать указание - и мейлру груп купит что скажут
<skai> чтобы фсб было проще читать асечки - купили асечки
<skai> по ЕГО приказу
<Sergey_IT> MS?
<Nor8> Тот, чье имя нельзя называть? ))))
<Nor8> Воландеморт?
<skai> Sergey_IT: та тю.мс.что они могут
<skai> воландеморт ему носки стирает
<XuMuK> привед, каго не видел ещё(
<XuMuK> то есть)
<XuMuK> да ну нафиг
<XuMuK> мс всё чтоли теперь скупить собрались?
<XuMuK> им ещё интел остался и ппц
<XuMuK> одна винда в линуксе останется
<Nor8> Интель и так уже поочти МС )))
<only_you> мелкомягкие проводят предсмертніе контрольніе закупки, галактеко вопасносте
<Nor8> Ничего, линукс не купят )))
<only_you> а Линуса?)
<Nor8> Ну хотели  или могли бы, уже купили бы давно, но думаюсь Линус не из того теста сделан.
<Nor8> Да и не беден он
<only_you> вот бі в гугл не жмотились, да купили мелкомягких
<only_you> и пооткрівали потом всякие винди и мсо
<only_you> (:
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> А кто гугл купит? )))
<only_you> хотя винда конечно не нужна, да
<only_you> я когда віросту
<artus> тыдыщ
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а как должно выглядеть в скрипте mod_stat | logger
<Raiden> так же как в ком строке?
<artus> в смысле такая конструкция прокатит? )
<Raiden> в шеллскриптах да
<artus> зашибись)
<artus> тады не надо курлом дергать страничку )
<yeshkin> вечер добрый
<Raiden> прю юзе пайпов в скриптах 1 ньюанс может быть. Для пайпа сабшелл вызывается. И какие-то переменные могут не перейти
<yeshkin> после установки windows на ubuntu перестали отбражаться диски С: и D:
<yeshkin> как исправить*
<artus> причем тут виндовс?
<Raiden> спроси на канале про виндовс
<Raiden> вообще буквы там задаются в менеджере разделов - diskmgmt.msc
<Raiden> если я вопрос понял
<yeshkin> меня интересует, как читать эти диски на убунту
<Raiden> а.. я как-то криво прочитал
<Raiden> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Raiden> обычно как тут описано
<yeshkin> !partitions
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь по разметке дисков см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html . Программы для разметки: !GParted или !QTParted.
<yeshkin> спасибо )
<shenmue> грац мну. 5.1 + две колонки от айва
<shenmue> осталось только пульсу настроить
<Raiden> поздравляю
<Raiden> осталось найти ещё 3 уха
<artus> хе
<shenmue> хм... учитывая что у человека их по три то найти еще одного человека?
<jham> и скоммутировать два мозга в один, для правильной интерпретации сигнала
<XuMuK> artus, привет)
<XuMuK> ну ты чо, затестил как надо кроссовер чтоль?
<artus> XuMuK, дарофффф
<artus> неа, ешо не тестил
<XuMuK> artus, я уже и оффис причепил))
<artus> а нафиг он надо? )
<XuMuK> креатив сьюит 5 не хочет запускаццо
<XuMuK> :(
<XuMuK> тока 4й
<vdrandom> товарищи
<artus> ась
<vdrandom> а есть ли дистры, построенные вокруг KDE?
<vdrandom> не считая kubuntu, естественно
<TomFarr> vdrandom, что?
<artus> дистры построеные вокрух кде это сильно)
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<vdrandom> каноникал пилили второй гном
<TomFarr> Ты имеешь ввиду дистрибутивы с ДЕ=КДЕ?
<vdrandom> а кто-нибудь пилил КДЕ? :)
<artus> а нафиг он надо )
<TomFarr> vdrandom, его пилили все кому не поподя
<TomFarr> только у них ничего хорошего не получилось...
<vdrandom> лол
<artus> чей то тихо как то
<artus> XuMuK, чема ты тама таким занят то?
<XuMuK> artus, да тут тишина, вот я и общаюсь на испанском и английских каналах)
<XuMuK> artus, хочешь залазь - присоединяйсо))
<artus> неее, нафиг )
<XuMuK> щас мы им покажем кто тут на ты козел с убунтой))
<Nor8>   Тебя козлом называют там? )))
<XuMuK> artus, а ты чо, хочешь поговорить?))
<XuMuK> Nor8, ето то что ты понял?
<artus> да тихо как то)
<vdrandom> ну так кто банхаммером всех пугал, чтобы не оффтопили?
<XuMuK> ггг
<vdrandom> вот и не оффтопят
<vdrandom> :)
<XuMuK> не в воскресенье же вечером))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну так из того, что тв написал получается )))
<artus> вот жеш)
<XuMuK> гагагагааа
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет, не получаецо
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Тебе подробно объяснить? )))
<vdrandom> ой, воскресенье же
<vdrandom> не то чтобы меня это парило, правда :)
<artus> эммм, вроде ж понедельник уже
<vdrandom> а, ну да
<vdrandom> почти 2 часа как :)
<vdrandom> вот разойдутся все через час-другой
<vdrandom> а я один останусь :(
<artus> чтоль пирожок пойти поджарить
<vdrandom> хорошая идея
<vdrandom> был бы у меня пирожок - пошёл бы уже давно и поджарил
<vdrandom> но у меня нет пирожка :(
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/8W3EZ у меня ещё 15 минут воскресенья осталось)))*
<artus> у меня есть 2 ) могу поделитцо)
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> гномощель
<vdrandom> и макоиконки
<Nor8> ))
<TomFarr> Люди а со мной поговорите. а? Я 4 дня без линукса почти, если не считать смарта с андрюшкой...
<artus> изыди неверный)
<vdrandom> лол
<TomFarr> Это же клуб анонимных линуксоидов?
<vdrandom> а чего так?
<XuMuK> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_managers1&num=3
<TomFarr> Я в другой город ездил, а ноутбука у меня нет
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/2IPzn
 * artus пошол жарить пирожок :D
<XuMuK> чо то хрень какая то на графиках
<TomFarr> XuMuK, цвета у первой линки хорошие, градиент задний плох.
<XuMuK> я на глаз могу сказать, что абсолютно все не так
<TomFarr> XuMuK, а мы продолжаем про КДЕ... понял...
<TomFarr> Это пиар чей то...
<vdrandom> похоже на то
<XuMuK> онаа)
<vdrandom> каталист круче всех лол
<Raiden> да норм вроде. композит всегда просадку дает
<TomFarr> Здесь не катализ круче - здесь вообще видно в то что пиарят кеды
<vdrandom> ещё бы показали, как оно с некомпозитными вм
<Raiden> ати как всегда выделилось кривизной
<Nor8> Каталист только в таких тестах лучше всех, до игр дело доходит и всё! )))
<TomFarr> а нексуз это не про игру? Это синтетика что ли?
<Raiden> про игру
<XuMuK> да как оно может быть лучше, если единственные кто постоянно плачет, ето владельцы карт ати
<XuMuK> а тут оно внезапно всех дерёт
<TomFarr> Они помоиму плачут только от того что не могут дрова найти, потом понимают что надо зайти на офф сайт и молчат...
<Raiden> http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/linux_desktop_managers1/4.png
<Nor8> Кто ж в игру с включенным компизом играет? Пусть даже и нативную
<Raiden> зато тут фейл полный
<TomFarr> Есть хорошие карточки... Но если я могу найти 300 долларов на 6790 я могу доложить 50 на 570...
<Raiden> открытые дрова ещё ппц.
<vdrandom> да, открытые дрова смешные
<Raiden> что ктстаи странно, учитывая что для ати их пишут по спекам
<XuMuK> я доложу сколько надо, но куплю нвидию
<XuMuK> и ето не обсуждаецо даже
<Nor8> Так нвидиа и дешевле
<XuMuK> тем более
<Nor8> Если не покупать топовую версию
<TomFarr> Они берут показатели для одинаковых частот, а не по цене\качеству...
<Nor8> Да сейчас таки частоты, что +/- 50 герц не решают ничего
<TomFarr> Ну, а нвидиа еще нестандартные шины для памяти использует...
<Nor8> Плюс дрова хорошие с PhysX
<Nor8> Да и с линуксом очень дружит
<XuMuK> они ща вапще в вычисления ударились, вместо того, чтобы графику развивать, со своим cuda...
<Nor8> Они все сегменты развивают, да и без вычислений не будет игр
<XuMuK> всмысле вподмогу CPU
<XuMuK> как будто современные i7 без видеокарты сами не справяцо, ага...
<artus> с играми соовсем пячально, одни обертки цветастые, без смысла и сюжета
<Nor8> artus: +1
<Nor8> artus: Штампуют
<artus> ну че, железо ж надо толкать
<artus> хотя я вот жду 3й массэфект ^_^
<vdrandom> я побаиваюсь его
<Nor8> Я жду порта стим для линукса )))
<vdrandom> не сделали бы чего-нибудь вроде ДА2
<vdrandom> заточенное под бесконечные длц
<artus> ну второй же не испортили
<vdrandom> второй да, ок
<vdrandom> сейчас вот Duke Nukem и Алиса выходят
<Nor8> Что за Алиса? В Зазеркалье которая?
<vdrandom> http://www.igromagaz.ru/buy_pc_games/key/8862.php
<artus> а делает кто? макгри ?
<vdrandom> он
<vdrandom> McGee, то есть
<artus> груть )
<artus> *к
<vdrandom> как дюка покупать - хз. Из-за одинэсов его из стима для этой страны выпилили :(
<artus> как как, на рутрекер, хотя не , рутрекер унылее некуда
<Nor8> vdrandom: Не понял, правда, при чем здесь Алиса. Могли бы просто назвать "Сумасшествие возвращается" ))))
<vdrandom> Nor8, я пока не вдавался в подробности
<vdrandom> я вообще про грядущие релизы читать не люблю :)
<vdrandom> а то воодушивишься, впечатлишься, заранее решишь, что игра — вин
<artus> ну первая алиса была гуд)
<vdrandom> а она выйдет и окажется фейлом
<artus> гг
 * vdrandom вспоминает обливион
<XuMuK> фу, какая гадость
<Nor8> Шутер это вообще или квест?
<vdrandom> ага :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, обливион - тема!!))
<artus> обливион уныл )
<XuMuK> квест, офигигительный
<XuMuK> да ну наф
<vdrandom> ну... добрые моддеры уже понаделали модов, чтобы из фейла обливион стал вином
<XuMuK> целый мир)
<XuMuK> средневековый)
<AndreX> divinity круче
<XuMuK> на кобылке гоняешь))
<vdrandom> но изначально обливион был лютым фейлом
<vdrandom> меня чегой-то лагнуло. Если мимо темы или сообщения не уходили - соре :)
<artus> юзай бнцу )
<vdrandom> помню своё разочарование от обливиона...
<vdrandom> когда я на протяжении всего основного квеста знал, что произойдёт на следующем шаге
<vdrandom> не потому что проспойлил, а потому что оно настолько предсказуемо О_о
<vdrandom> короче, с тех пор я не спешу читать всякие ревью, смотреть тизеры и упарываться ранними скриншотами :)
<vdrandom> artus, а какая разница, если у меня сеть лагнула? поднятая бнца на моём компе такой же лаг получила бы, как и клиент :)
<AndreX> всем пока
<artus> нафиг на своем ? )
<XuMuK> а какие для кого 3 самые самые игрухи?)
<vdrandom> а на чьём?
<XuMuK> на пц ясен камень
<XuMuK> аа
<vdrandom> XuMuK, сложный вопрос. если 3, то они каждый день разные, в зависимости от настроения :)
<Escsun> XuMuK, одну назову герои 3 + HD игра детства так сказать )
<XuMuK> за всю жизнь
<Raiden> косм рейнджеры , джедай кнайт\академи, хл2 наверное. Я все не помню.
<Escsun> XuMuK, ну еще stronghold ...
<XuMuK> для меня халф лайф, старкрафт и кал оф дюти
<Escsun> XuMuK, ток не та что с магией то уже бред ...
<artus> ну на данный момент из того что дествительно понравилось это 2 части массэфекта и вестерн какой то ) где по очереди за одного из братьев играеш
<Raiden> первую котоую увидел на собственном компе была варкрафт2. Это было круто )
<Raiden> и ещё хексен и дум2
<Nor8> Дюна первая самая крутая игруха ))))
<XuMuK> не, вместо халфа третий дум всё таки
<XuMuK> да уж
<vdrandom> Planescape: Torment, Cave Story и The Neverhood, наверное :)
<XuMuK> несколько лет в неё играл
<vdrandom> хотя опять же, в зависимости от настроения. Сегодня эти вспомнились, завтра другие :)
<XuMuK> как и в комманд енд конквер
<XuMuK> vdrandom, тоже верно
<Raiden> старварс рыцари старой республики ещё зацепило. типа рпг
<Escsun> XuMuK, а еще red alert 1 одна из любимых стратегий )
<artus> в академию тоже мона по седи помахатцо)
<Raiden> kotor сокращенно
<vdrandom> а я никогда не умел эти ваши стратегии :(
<Raiden> угу, к ней ещё есть фанатские моды. escape yavin4 и lady jedy
<Raiden> jedi*
<Escsun> Raiden, ы оба прошел )
<vdrandom> а из мультиплеера — Left4Dead (обе), Portal 2 и серия UT :)
<Raiden> я сча постарел уже
<Raiden> Н обывает убиваю время во что-нибудь. Чаще в урбан террор. А последняя сингл была сталкер клир скай
<XuMuK> Escsun, да, ващще весь C&C - весчЪ))
<XuMuK> artus, чо за академи?)
<Nor8>   Во, Сталкер тоже норм игра )))
<vdrandom> XuMuK, Jedi Academy
<vdrandom> годная игра про джедаев на движке q3
<vdrandom> довольно атмосферная, кстати
<Escsun> я люблю сторону тьмы )
<Escsun> весело бегать 1 раз молнию и нету роботов они так забавно летают )
<vdrandom> меня прикалывало стормтруперов хватать за горло и выкидывать с платформ :)
<Escsun> ахах это тоже да)
<vdrandom> при чём одним можно было задеть ещё двоих-троих
<vdrandom> и тоже выкинуть их с платформы
<Escsun> я помню роботами отбивался от пуль ))
<Escsun> и пушки воровал ..
<vdrandom> сейчас про джедаев только форсанлищды делают :(
<vdrandom> а жаль
<Escsun> да хорошая игра годная
<Escsun> графика конечно слабая но игра хорошая
<Escsun> о вспомнил yavin4 jedy academy это ппц)
<vdrandom> графика на момент релиза была что надо
<XuMuK> ну так давайте зарубимсо))
<vdrandom> она и сейчас ок
<XuMuK> дайте линк, де скачать))
<vdrandom> варез же
<Escsun> я ща качаю yavin4
<XuMuK> artus, ты будешь?
<vdrandom> у меня нет варезных линков :)
<XuMuK> аа, я бы взял у брата, но он щас спит
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Что за игра?
<Escsun> vdrandom, но самое злое это кидаться ракетами и отбивать их в итоге комп выигрывает один раз улетел за карту ))
<XuMuK> Nor8, Оувш Фсфвуьн rfrfz nj
<XuMuK> блин
<XuMuK> Nor8, Jedi Academy какая то
<XuMuK> меня ещё кризис порадовал
<vdrandom> а меня нет
<vdrandom> скучная унылота
<vdrandom> со свистелками, но скучная
<XuMuK> не столько исполнением, сколько сюжетом и необычностью
<XuMuK> Second Sight всем советую тоже)
<vdrandom> я тут для себя Bioshock открыл
<XuMuK> она малоизвестна, но имхо, её незаслужено обделили вниманием
<Nor8> Да, кризис тоже норм, особенно момент, когда впервые с инопланетянами встречается персонаж ))
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/hLaUE
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/YaXjr
<XuMuK> и так далее))
<XuMuK> vdrandom, bioshock мне брат тоже советовал
<vdrandom> оно просто великолепно.
<vdrandom> атмосферно, красиво, сюжетно затягивает
<vdrandom> сеттинг интересный
<vdrandom> и геймплей нескучный
<vdrandom> 20 часов чистого удовольствия, короче :)
<Nor8>  Биошок не айс, про упырей и картинка мрачная, пол игры с фонариком бегаешь
<XuMuK> блин, прям аж слюни потекли, как расписал))
<vdrandom> вторая часть уступает первой, но тоже очень годная
<XuMuK> хорошо хоть Нор обгадил)
<vdrandom> если, конечно разрулишь с gfwl ._.
<XuMuK> а то я уже качать собиралсо))
<vdrandom> если трафика не жалко — качни, чо
<Nor8> XuMuK: Так качай, если желание есть, Мне просто игрухи с упырями и с темной картинкой не нравятся вообще.
<XuMuK> а чо его жалеть то?))
<XuMuK> artus|znc|, стоооой
<vdrandom> я люблю, чтобы антиутопично и мрачно :)
<XuMuK> Nor8,  ну мне как бы тоже))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну тогда не качай. )))
<XuMuK> давайте все щас качнем кс 1.6 и порубимсо?))
<vdrandom> никто случаем не в курсе, как оверлей squashfs монтировать?
<XuMuK> если надо, я даже сервак у себя организую))
<Nor8> Халф лайв 2-ой норм, картинка нормальная и без всяких вампиров и прочей сатанинской нечисти
<XuMuK> vdrandom, блин, знал, но щас не вспомню...
<TomFarr> Ребята ребята!!!
<vdrandom> в кс скучно, когда народу мало
<XuMuK> Nor8, давай в него?))
<TomFarr> Это у меня так только?
<XuMuK> а мы с лосебойками))
<vdrandom> что у тебя?
<vdrandom> и вообще я адепт детматча :)
<TomFarr> вКонтакте плеер, музыку не рубит, а глушит волну у всех или только у меня из-за плагинов и ФФ4?
<vdrandom> UT, dm-morbias, instagib.
<vdrandom> SHITLOAD OF FUN
<XuMuK> все качаем))* http://goo.gl/H4zWg
<vdrandom> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AXo1Mj_GNo
<TomFarr> Сборка?
<vdrandom> FUN
<TomFarr> XuMuK, я за!
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну давай в кваку3 или анрыл турнамент))*
<XuMuK> TomFarr, качай тада))
<TomFarr> качаю
<TomFarr> Ботов тока не надо
<XuMuK> нее
<TomFarr> FtoF
<TomFarr> Cnife to Cnife
<XuMuK> оо, у пацана как у меня вичат
<XuMuK> не убунта)
<vdrandom> сначала мне нужно разобраться, как примонтировать этот долбаный оверлей и поставить арчик без загрузки с инсталлера
<TomFarr> у кого вичат?
<XuMuK> TomFarr, патч какой ставить?
<XuMuK> у меня
<TomFarr> А у пацана?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, вообще-то свежий вичат можно взять из репов нестабильного дебиана
<vdrandom> и поставить в убунте
<TomFarr> Я скачал
<XuMuK> фигасе у тя скорость)
<XuMuK> мне ещё 3 минуты
<XuMuK> TomFarr, патч качай
<TomFarr> де патч?
<XuMuK> вот только хз какой именно
<XuMuK> http://counter-strike.cn.ua/DreamHC/Page2.html
<XuMuK> тут
<vdrandom> когда-то, я помню, закупался в контерстрайке с закрытыми глазами
<XuMuK> TomFarr, давай етот http://goo.gl/Pt7E4
<XuMuK> vdrandom, а на что там смотреть то)))*
<vdrandom> не помню :)
<TomFarr> XuMuK, У меня нет IP
<TomFarr> У кого свободный IP есть?
<Nor8> http://firearms-source.com  Лучше это скачайте
<XuMuK> TomFarr, как понять?
<Nor8> И сыграем
<TomFarr> XuMuK, на КОМ играем?
<XuMuK> Nor8, бесплатная?
<Nor8> да
<TomFarr> на COM играем?
<XuMuK> TomFarr, найдём
<TomFarr> У меня нету внешнего IP
<XuMuK> Nor8, давай
<TomFarr> gj'njve yf vyt ythbfk
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-28
<skai-falkorr> пущьпущьпущь
<sharikoff> кууу
<skai-falkorr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите как в openvpn настроить раздачу только олдного фиксированного адреса?
<sharikoff> ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt
<sharikoff> И в ipp.txt прописывается кому какой ИП.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите карточка ATI hd 2600 xt в 12.04 будет нормально работать.(хочу подцепить 2 монитора, а только в руках есть ати карта с 2 -мя выходами)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обладатели ati отзовитесь!) hd 2600 xt реально заставить работать на 2 выхода и с 3D?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: да
 * skai-falkorr посмотрел ролик про 145" плазменный телек с разрешением в 34 мегапихеля
 * skai-falkorr испытал основательный техногазм
<skai-falkorr> При кадровой частоте 60 кадров в секунду, час несжатого видео в формате UHDTV занимает около 25 терабайт,
<skai-falkorr> однако, используя алгоритмы сжатия, можно уменьшить размер до 300 гигабайт.
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: а это дравер нужно ставить с офф сайта?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ну можно и через центр обновления шиндовс поставить
<skai-falkorr> 3.7 метра экрана...
<skai-falkorr> такой ить и домой то занести не получится. не пролезет
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: какой шиндовс?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой лучше драйвер тот что с репозитория или с сайта?
<[v-8]_jupiter> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter какая карточка? какой дистрибутив?
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: карточку он уже назвал
<UNIm95> тогда ему на д оиспользывать драйвер с репы
<[v-8]_jupiter> UNIm95: карточка radeon hd 2600 xt дистрибутив kubuntu 12.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> А и еще) На одном из мониторов изображение перевернуть на 90 градусов
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter:  юзай из репозитория. у меня на 5145 новый драйвер криво с танками работал
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter:  так это в параметрах монитора настраиваетс
<UNIm95> или как это в кде называется?
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 16 hours, 38 minutes, and 31 seconds ago: <rapidsp> слишком умный
<mva> >_<
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xrandr?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А chrome можно сделать вертикальные табы? в 19 -ой версии
<[v-8]_jupiter> чтот не найду
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: в хромвебсторе расширение было
<mva> товарищи
<mva> если кто-нибудь поймает rapidsp, передайте ему, пожалуйста, что я его искал :)
<mva> а то его хрен поймаешь, и сидит постоянно с разных аккаунтов
<andrex> ok
<Scrimmer> mva, я выполню твою просьбу!
<mva> кстати, если кому инетересно, я завёт Альфабанковский eToken под линуксом (и под убунтой в том числе)
<Scrimmer> но! в обмен на это ты должен будешь выполнить 1 раз мою просьбу
<mva> *завёл
<mva> правда, PCSC-модуль для него требует libhal, которая уже триста лет как протухла
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> http://uppix.net/d/8/3/c0511a52e34f0b2758d9d2635fde0.png чего ему надо? какой файрвол, не включал я никаких файрволов, в роутере принт-сервер встроенный, туда фоткнул hp deskjet 3070a и хочу просто печатать по вай-фаю. А он че-то добавлять не хочет принтер,
<Kyshtynbai> кнопка не активна
<Kyshtynbai> !print
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить печать в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers и http://linuxprinting.org . Список поддерживаемого оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters . Как расшарить принтер см. на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Kyshtynbai> Причем что характерно, локально всё чепятается на раз. а я-то хочу сетевую печать!1один
<eXeC001er> Привет
<eXeC001er> Есть ли кто неплохо разбирающийся в apache ?
<Kyshtynbai> !aks
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aks'
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<eXeC001er> ok ok
<artus> eXeC001er, причем здесь апач? join #apache2
<eXeC001er> там тишина, а здесь могут быть разбирающиеся люди
<artus> eXeC001er, долго такой аргумент выдумывал?
<eXeC001er> при чем здесь долго или не долго. я пришел найти знающего человека, который мог бы помочь
<eXeC001er> или на ubuntu нет апача ?
<Kyshtynbai> Через hplip встал
<artus> eXeC001er, причем здесь апач и твое найти человека к этому каналу?
<Kyshtynbai> ничо не пойму. почему кнопка-то неактивна??
<artus> Kyshtynbai, в цупс добавил принтер?
<eXeC001er> artus: этот канал посвящен дистрибутиву ubuntu и всего что с ним может быть связано. апач в этом дистрибутиве есть. какие претензии ?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: да я вже настроив) просто интересно почему стандартная софтина имеет моск
<artus> eXeC001er, у тя вопросы к апачу? ну так вперед на профильный канал , ага
<baronos> !ubu | eXeC001er
<ubuntuhelp> eXeC001er: Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
 * Kyshtynbai ушел учиться.
<eXeC001er> artus: на основании этого можно предположить что здесь вообще ниочем нельза спрашивать, ибо у всего есть профильный канал
<artus> eXeC001er, вот такая суровая правда жизни )
<eXeC001er> в общем если есть кто, кто смог бы ответить на один вопрос по апачу. прошу в личку, дабы не раздражать аудиторию
<artus> eXeC001er, ты бы вопрос задал а не про апач вещал бы :)
<artus> ато аргументы аля на канале пехепе никого, на канале делфи никого и тд и тп как то ниразу не в тему уже давно
<artus> eXeC001er, зашол, спросил, ответили хорошо, не ответили - ну знать или под рукой никого нет или дальше искать) а так одни возмущения и попытки за уши притянуть что либо )
<artus> eXeC001er, ток если простыни большие постить то на paste.pro
<eXeC001er> artus: я в само начале сказал что на апаче тишина. я задал там вопрос в первую очередь
<eXeC001er> вопрос простой: старые версии APT не умеют redirect. а мне нужно пересвести пользователей с одного сервера на другой. можно ли в апаче определить тип клиента и если он из тех кто не умеет redirect, то проксировать его ена новый сервер, иначе просто redirect.
<artus> eXeC001er, htaccess ?
<artus> ну и редирект делат оттуда же в зависимости от
<skai-falkorr> .xsession-errors
<skai-falkorr> http://totaldict.ru/idictation/bykov/
<skai-falkorr> вот вернее
<eXeC001er> artus: я надеялся услышать детали. как выдернуть клиента и как проверить
<skai-falkorr> big mistake
<useall> господа убунтологи, напомните пож-та, в какой файл и какую запись нужно внести, дабы для определенного юзера не писать постоянно команду 'sudo'?
<artus> useall, всеравно прийдется писать, максимум можно пас не запрашивать
<useall> да, извеняюсь, имел ввиду именно пароль для sudo-не писать.
<skai-falkorr> visudo же
<artus> eXeC001er, создаеш правило которое будет пинать всех с RewriteCond %{HTTP_USER_AGENT}^zzzz на редирект, вобщем читай документацию по хтаксесу )
<artus> аля RewriteRule ^.*$ http://www.example.org/
<skai-falkorr> пипец.всего полгода наушникам.а уже провод с районе корешка громкости стал тупить
<useall> что за ухи?
<artus> eXeC001er, ну или всех отличных от определенного юзерагента может пинать )
<skai-falkorr> denn dhf 870
<skai-falkorr> не, ну я, канешн, в задумчивости лимонил ушной провод, но ить не так и сильно
<skai-falkorr> Одесситка на джипе сбила лошадь
<Scrimmer> rapidsp, тебя mva помоему искал
<Scrimmer> как погода у вас там, за окном, господа?
<baronos> "окон" нет, только линукс, вроде "погода" стабильная, не греется.
<[Raiden]> в мск пасмурно и дождь был пол дня
<Offoffoff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features Классно же ж.
<Offoffoff> Йоххохохохохооо, братушки!
<grad> 0_o
<pr0mode> всем хай
<Sergey_IT> ку
<markmx> на тему статьи http://habrahabr.ru/post/144728/ есть похожая проблема в убунте - http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20120528/CGHp5wse.png
<markmx> :)))
<Sergey_IT> markmx, тишина, видать народ еге сдает
<markmx> слава богу что не пытается установить курл :)
<artus> markmx, смени сервер реп, проблема чтоль )
<markmx> :))) да шутка ж енто :) надо было позаковыристее текст придумать какой-нить
<Sergey_IT> вот так слухи и рождаются )
<Sergey_IT> хочу  хдд (
<artus> зачем?
<Scrimmer> :3
<Scrimmer> artus, вечер добрый ;)
<artus> и тебе не хворать )
<umren> стэндфорские классы кто нидь брал?
<mva> markmx: гентушник?
<Sergey_IT> artus, другую ось поставить
<markmx> не... шутник :)
<Scrimmer> а куда друх gridis пропал?
<Sergey_IT> в генте наверно увяз, по уши
<doronski_> а может в вин8??
<mva> markmx: я к тому, что цветная тема PROMPT'а bash'a — гентушная ;)
<markmx> не... это цвета матрицы и шрифт от браззерс :)
<mva> хм
<mva> и синий $ тоже от матрицы?
<mva> таки чую я, что кто-то спёр без палева гентушный промпт в своб тему и сделал морду кирпичом
<artus> mva, сей гентушный промт уже давно блуждает по бубунтосборкам
<mva> да я догадываюсь
<artus> в качестве дефолтного))
<mva> я сам к этому руку приложил, кстати
<mva> :(
<artus> а вообще zsh есть , и другого не надо)
<mva> +1
<mva> хотя надо компилятор конфига автоматический :)
<mva> для zsh
<mva> а то мой уже распух до невероятности
<artus> mva, надо автокачалку своего конфига просто )
<mva> аж целых 19K
<artus> а сам конфиг прибить где нить в интернетах на постоянку
<shenmue> короче
<mva> ну, с автокачалкой всё просто
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<mva> git + ln -s
<mva> ;)
<artus> mva, а есть чего вкусного у тебя в конфиге? )
<shenmue> mva привет любитель гнома с убунтой
<artus> mva, я вот все пытаюсь подсесть на гит , никак не выходит :(
<mva> artus: ну, смотря что считать за вкусное:http://ompldr.org/vZHpicA
<mva> artus: ну, смотря что считать за вкусное: http://ompldr.org/vZHpicA
<mva> пробел потерялся
<mva> shenmue: сам такой :)
<artus> вичат норм отработал линк )
<artus> mva, -rw-r--r-- 1 artus artus 21K Апр  7 02:35 .zshrc :D
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G alias | wc -l
<artus> 130
<Scrimmer> mva, я передал твою просьбу rapidsp ;)
<mva> Scrimmer: он её проигнорировал :)
<mva> Scrimmer: я и сам ему её передал. Он тоже проигнорировал :(
<Scrimmer> ну, это уже меня не касается, ты мне теперь должен :)
<mva> artus: запасти свой :)
<mva> Scrimmer: ок, я тоже кому-нибудь передам, что ты его искал :)
<shenmue> http://vk.com/wall-33241_201881 =(
<shenmue> как не приятно когда твой ник копируют
<artus> mva, воткну твой кусок с ompld сначала )
<tagezi> всем привет
<mva> artus: я там кстати подгрузку хостов из known_hosts пофиксил, чтобы IPv6 тоже нормально грепало
<mva> правда, всё равно могли баги остаться, но это поправимо :)
<mva> (это я на тот случай, если ты старую версию моего конфига юзал)
<artus> mva, http://ompldr.org/iZHpidA токмо чего то оно принудительно качать говорит, гад такой) а не буковки на страничке рисует)
<mva> artus: потому что надо копировать ссылочку "File" ;)
<mva> которая с v в начале
<mva> http://ompldr.org/vZHpidA
<mva> ;)
<artus> mva, http://itmages.ru/image/view/532350/6f1a1a5a при всем при том твой норм показало , может я конечно чего не то делаю, ну да ладно
<artus> и вообще, надо почистить конфиг от всякого и добавить всего остального
<The_BROS> А с подключением к сторонним репозиториям все норма или это только у меня проблема?
<Kyshtynbai> http://top.rbc.ru/society/28/05/2012/652469.shtml как я люблю журлалистив)
<mva> artus: а ты как омплодил? :)
<mva> через пайп, небось? :)
<artus> mva, и через пайп, и тупо ompld .zshrc , одно и тоже )
<mva> ну, ссылка-то одна и та же
<artus> угу
<mva> ибо она по контенту генерится
<mva> но когда первый раз заливаешь — отправляется ещё и имя файла
<artus> вот жеш)
<mva> если через пайп, то оно будет "-"
<artus> так и есть
<mva> хром видать не осиливает контент-диспозишн на такое имя
<mva> З:)
<artus> mva, а если грепнуть надо и пайпом зааплодить? :D
<mva> алсо, у меня в кедах настроено автооткрытие ссылок по майм-тайпу
<mva> т.е. text/plain открывается в kwrite
<mva> images — в gwenview
<mva> а в браузере только html'ки и xml'ки :)
<artus> да так то и я умею, но мне проще в браузере поглядеть
<mva> и я не парюсь :) У меня и пайпоссылки нормально открываются :)
<artus> ну вобщем у тебя открылось и хорошо)
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Failed!
<shenmue> отлично
<mva> artus:
<mva> alias ssh='ssh -C'
<mva> а теперь man ssh ;)
<artus> mva, так я же говорю, давно почистить надо, куски перекочевали еше с башрц лохматого года
<mva> ;)
<artus> на автомате )
<Offoffoff> Судный день грядёт! http://www.worldipv6launch.org/ Убойтесь! Да и укрепите веру свою в Ubuntu!
<artus> mva, хотя чего ты, компресия вроде как работает , а конфиг ссх я не всегда подтягиваю свой, забываю )
<artus> mva, по крайней мере запулить cat на 100500 строк с компресией и без - разница заметна )
<artus> не, я верю что оно для первой версии, но для второй по дефолту 6ть стоит, а C врубает 9
<artus> хотя по ходу это мертвому припарки и ssh2 в плане сжатия немного тупее первой версии :D
<Offoffoff> Да и будут спасены только верующие в Ubuntu! Да и сдохнут все не принявшие меры к ipv6!
<mva> ;)
<rapidsp> mva:
<artus> v6 пров давать не хочет, отмазывается что тестят. ксати, mva v6 годно для повседневного, или так себе ?
<shenmue> Offoffoff ipv6 disable спасет dchp от пчелайна
<mva> artus: годно-то годно. Особенно если у провайдера нормальный пиринг и магистралы "на середине пути" не тупят
<artus> mva, вобщем пока оно все тупит :D
<mva> не
<mva> пока просто he.net надо по ушам пару раз съездить
<mva> я, например, админа своего провайдера пинал по этому поводу
<mva> он переделывал v6 маршрут до моей впски на прямую связность
<mva> но тога he.net отламывался насовсем :)
<mva> в общем, ждём результатов очередного ежегодного в6-дня
<artus> ну я инка пол года тому спрашивал на предмет нативного, как он себя ведет, по крайней мере тогда его ответ был - в топку ))
<mva> там глядишь и ещё ближе к в4капцу станем
 * mva посмотрел по сторонам на предмет наличия инка
<mva> у инка много чего вкусного в топку
<mva> видимо дело в осилил/не осилил, но я не могу судить, т.к. не имею доступа к его мозгу :)
<artus> да там вроде толи нагрузка ацкая получалась по факту , толи еще чего
<mva> нагрузка на что?
<mva> на мозг для запоминания адреса? :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/629956
<The_BROS> Ребята, помогите решить проблему. Только сегодня обнаружил, что все подключенные репозитории при попытке обновления выдают ошибку. Т.е. невозможно к ним подключиться. Где искать решение?
<doronskiy> а интернет есть?
<doronskiy> (ну я так, на всякий случай)
<artus> The_BROS, жди пока репы обновятся
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS, поставь основной сервер
<The_BROS> <Sergey_IT> какой именно? я ставил Mirrorhost и для USA
<Sergey_IT> main server
<The_BROS> <artus> при обновлении идет зависание - а потом просто вылетает пачка ошибок по каждому репозеторию, мол W:Failed to fetch
<[Raiden]> днс пашет?
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], такие разработки никогда и не прекращались
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: ping archive.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: пингуется?
<andrex> у него реп ещё какойто странный, скорее он упал
<artus> The_BROS, http://askubuntu.com/questions/91543/apt-get-update-fails-to-fetch-files-temporary-failure-resolving-error
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> идут пакеты 64 bytes from taotie.canonical.com
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю в чем твоя проблема
<[Raiden]> читай линк артуса
<The_BROS> <artus> ну как бы просто убрать ошибки - это по сути дела убрать все репозитории с установленными программами, т. к. все подключенное выдает ошибки
<artus> The_BROS, от того что ты закоментиш все левые репы ничего не убудет с машинки то
<artus> The_BROS, покажи полный выхлоп на пасту куда нить
<The_BROS> <artus> дык левые репы - это по-сути дела все репы
<The_BROS> сейчас закопипастю
<artus> не, ну если у тебя там их 100500 штук, то тогда грусно конечно же )
<The_BROS> <artus> убрал один говенный репо, прогу с которого хотел установить - все заработало. разве один репозиторий может тянуть все остальные?
<artus> да все бывает в принципе
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS: всякое бывает в этой жизни
<The_BROS> <Sergey_IT> да. реально это так. попробовал повторить ради эксперимента - опять ошибки. Если что, для информации - это репозиторий sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cooperjona/nitrotasks .
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS, jona как по русски читается?
<The_BROS> <Sergey_IT> логично)))
<The_BROS> Жопа купера)
<artus> mva, не знаеш часом, автокомплит в zsh можно научить автокомплитить в не зависимости от регистра введенного символа
<mva> в смысле, чтобы не исправлял на правильый регистр?
<mva> или чтобы даже при вводе в неправильном делал комплит до того, как надо?
<artus> не, в смысле если мне надо в /zzz/Rddd/xxx а я ввожу /z/R/x  то вот R то какраз и есть камнем предкновения, да и в /zzz/rddd/ фиг прыгнеш ))
<artus> всмысле игнорировать регистр
<mva> хм
<mva> mva@node0 ~ % ls /m/m/l/t
<mva> mva@node0 ~ % ls /media/Music/lossless/Tiёsto/
<mva> WTIDW?
<mva> в смысле, ЧЯДНТ?
<artus> mva, наверно у тебя автоисправлялка какая нить включена, которая по ходу дела тебе и с советами лезет куда перейти и чего ввести ) ил ина что исправить и тд, я такую вырубил нафиг :D
<mva> ничего не лезет
<mva> молча исправило и пошло дальше
<artus> ща твой конфиг гляну
<mva> лезет только когда нет похожего каталога
<mva> :)
<mva> ну или когда куча "попаданий"
<mva> например /m/m/l/и у меня зацепит Игоря Талькова и в lossless и в lossy и в добавок ещё всяких кипеловых, пилотов и т.п :)
<artus> ну куча то да, есть такое
<mva> самое забавное, оно и Tiёsto зацепило :) Даже транслитить умеет :)
<artus> )))
<mva> ух ты
<mva> а я и не знал, что оно так метко исправляет :)
<artus> zstyle ':completion:*' matcher-list 'm:{a-zA-Z}={A-Za-z} r:|[._-]=** r:|=**' 'm:{a-z}={A-Z} m:{a-zA-Z}={A-Za-z} r:|[._-]=** r:|=** l:|=*' 'm:{a-zA-Z}={A-Za-z} r:|[._-]=** r:|=** l:|=*' 'm:{a-zA-Z}={A-Za-z} r:|[._-]=** r:|=** l:|=*'
<artus> вот она эта фишка )) у тебя которая , и которой нет у меня )
<mva> оно же даже /m/m/l/i в кипелова и талькова разворачивает
<mva> можно перестать париться с переключением раскладки
<artus> mva, судя по закоменчиным предедущим вариантам оно у тебя все росло и росло .... )))
<mva> отож %)
<artus> mva, вобщем раз в полгода надо будет в твой конфиг поглядывать :D
<artus> вооот, работает )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-29
<[nicloay]> блин.. чет танцы с бубном и виртуалбоксом.. не хочет расширять винт для гостевой оси
<baronos> добавь ему еще один жесткий диск, да в виртуалОС там примонтируй :)
<[nicloay]> baronos: да чет не хотелось, с убунтой все просто было - поставил по дефолту с lvm и место само динамически расширяется, а тут чет ппц какойто.
<[nicloay]> сделал диск 20 гигов, с дефолтной lvm разбивкой место кончилось через 5 гигов
<baronos> конечно функционал gnome-boxes скудный на данный момнет, но с местом проблем нет, даже после установки :)
 * baronos сварил кофе для [koshka]
<Lorgus> вопрос... где сейчас лежат логи канала ????
<Lorgus> страна спит ????
<Kyshtynbai> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<Kyshtynbai> нет, тут нету :)
<sharikoff> Lorgus, привет
<sharikoff> в сентябре к тебе еду работать =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff, hi
<Lorgus> sharikoff, ко мне в деревню ???
<sharikoff> ну к тебе заеду
<sharikoff> а ваще в москву
<Lorgus> sharikoff, заезжай.... а то щас не выездной... ногу сломал... эхххх
<sharikoff> как ты так умудрился то
<sharikoff> http://irclog.ru/freenode-ubuntu-ru-2012-04-29-part1/
<Lorgus> sharikoff, та ппц..... полез по леснице на столб.... (тянули кабель СИП 95 по столбам) трос лопнул .... ну меня кабелем и снесло.... даж страховку пристегнуть не успел...
<sharikoff> молодец..чо
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  номано..... щас ногу себе делаю... хз чо получится.... но на костылях не нравится...
<sharikoff> чо там все так серьезно?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  может знаешь .... была прога для бубунты в яве писанная, для определения по определенным словам позиции сайта в поисковиках
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> не в курсе
<sharikoff> я те ссылку на логи дал
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ага... гипс при ну очень удачном сечении на 2 месяца... при не очень на 3 месяца а так на пол года
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ага... видел спс
<sharikoff> мде..
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  та плин тяпку.... тьфу.... пятку сломал
<Lorgus> sharikoff, собственно ногу уже сделал,   осталось размер подогнать до собрать все детали воедино
<Lorgus> sharikoff, я те говорил, что гавкалку себе завел ???
<sharikoff> не а
<Lorgus> ооо
<sharikoff> давай на толкс
<Lorgus> sharikoff, угу
<Scrimmer> утро доброе всем
 * Kyshtynbai ушел учиться.
<markmx> а как отсортировать результаты find?
<markmx> все, ссзб :)))
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> хола
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет. Подскажите. Стояла встроенная карточка от nvidia и дравера с сайта nvidia, сейчас поставил radeon hd 2600 xt . Нужно ли удалять дравер nvidia или можно ставить сразу проприетарный ATI
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter: надо удалять + желательно в биосе отключить нвидию
<[v-8]_jupiter> UNIm95: спс
<Scrimmer> xD Transmission запустился через 7 минут, как я его запустил)
<misha777> Где парень с ником Amblnb? Ты сменил ник, Игорёк? Может кто знает...
<misha777> Телефон не отвечает и в компьютере пропал
<Scrimmer> прям в компьютере затерялся?
<andrex> misha777: да не волнуйся ты так, маски шоу пришли, и он у нас отдыхает теперь)
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> привет
<andrex> q
<Scrimmer> q
<misha777> потешно тут. мне пора!
<Onkeltem> Зашибись - мышь катается, но не кликает
<Onkeltem> Есть идеи?
<Onkeltem> Клава работает.
<Onkeltem> И Alt-F2 не запускается почему-то
<Onkeltem> Убил Иксы, заработало.
<Onkeltem> Ох уж мне этот линукс...
<Scrimmer> Onkeltem: че, линух простой :))
<SergeyIT> ура, нашел диск )
<baronos> какую ОСь ставить будешь?
<SergeyIT> FreeDOS )
<SIMM_RAM> а на uefi он запускается?
<baronos> kfreebsd бы ставил :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, на 80286 и 1Мб памяти?
<baronos> SergeyIT: хехе, ну я же не знал характеристики :D
<SergeyIT> baronos, не хехе, а машина! :)
<baronos> SergeyIT: а то ;)
<simmi> в эмуляторе попробовал - кодирование mp3 из wav длительностью минуту на этом заняла бы 1,5 - 2 часа
<andrex> SergeyIT: могу бандеролькой килограмчик памяти для него подкинуть)
<andrex> там помоему 4 мб 1 планка
<baronos> где то тоже на 256 валяется :)
<andrex> ну тут симы, вроде, их даже на 8 мб небыло)
<andrex> поштучной
<simmi> там планки были по и по 32 - 64 но очень дорогие
<andrex> не симы больше этих
<artus> валяются на 8 и 16ть метров :D
<artus> и на 64 кажись, надо откопать и посмотреть
<andrex> да симы у меня есть на 64, и димы на 128
<andrex> могу тоже килограмчик отсыпать)
<sharikoff> artus: й
<artus> sharikoff, йй
<sharikoff> подскажи как сделать отдельный канал на кои
<SergeyIT> andrex, спасибо, но паять как то не хочется.. вот материнку еще бы взял )
<artus> sharikoff, да вот даже как то и не догадываюсь
<artus> sharikoff, надо у стафов на вриноде спросить , может они принудительно втыкают
<andrex> SergeyIT: на 286 1 486 iner 20 7cjrtn много итд
<andrex> какую надо)
<artus> sharikoff, how to set the encoding of the channel koi - вот с сим вопросом пни стафа
<andrex> опять раскладку забыл перевесть
<andrex> SergeyIT: у меня склад короче антикариата)
<Civil|2> SergeyIT: а город какой?
<SergeyIT> питер
<Civil|2> понятно, я в Питере периодически бываю, у меня где-то валялась стремного вида мать на Am386SX
<SergeyIT> andrex, порылся бы на твоем складе...
<andrex> далеко ехать правда, тебе до моего склада)
<SergeyIT>  Civil|2, нужна 80286, с возможность хдд ide использовать, но медленной шиной isa (5 МГц где то )
<Civil|2> 286 точно нету
<SergeyIT> Civil|2, я у знакомых уже выгреб, но 2 сдохли, запаса не осталось (
<Civil|2> а почему именно 286?
<SergeyIT> частота isa шины
<Civil|2> ясно... печально
<Pastuh> dctv ghbdtn
<Pastuh> всем привет :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а зачем тебе фридос ставить?
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, может она с сетью лучше работать будет, попробовать
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_34_fs&num=1
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/4/7/a/b/d/36d749820ddac0fa7c57c421b99.jpg
<baronos> хороший фильм идиократия, прям современная молодеж :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/7799206
<Nor8> Что то хваленое третье ядро тормозит как не знаю кто. Сталкивался кто-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> pf мне кажется лучше. Но тесты я не проводил
<Nor8> Что за пф? )))
<[Raiden]> http://pf.natalenko.name/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ППА нет для этой  версии ядра?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: нету там ппа.все ждут, когда я его соберу, но мне все недосуг
<Nor8> ок
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: собери сам.инструкция есть.
<[Raiden]> [22:07:05] [Guest123452]«Если бы в Java действительно работала сборка мусора, большинство программ бы удаляли сами себя при первом же запуске.»
<[Raiden]> [22:07:05] [Guest123452]Robert Sewell. Программист.
<shenmue> хм... напомнило мне вирус который каспера поражал. тот считая сам себя опасным спасал систему суицидом
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], мусор - он в головах
<_d4vid> сколько бы не ругались на яву а ведь используют 80% юзеров
<gim_> _d4vid: Ну так удобно всё и идея замечательная, вот только реализация не из лучших, без минусов естественно ничего не бывает)
<Sergey_IT> gim_, надо самому заботится о коде, а не надеятся на дядю
<pr0mode> всем хай
<Kyshtynbai> я уже офигел. дали задачу написать на баше скрипт, аналогичный команде tac без использования массивов. я зовис(
<[Raiden]> чего-нить написал уже?
<Kyshtynbai> да даже в башку ничего не приходит. на перле это делается в две строки а тут фиг его знает
<[Raiden]> тут надо больше двух.  1. цикл что бы создать массив из строк, 2. второй цикл, что бы вывести части массива в обратном порядке
<Kyshtynbai> хе! в том то и суть что низзя юзать массивы!!
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> а внешние команды?
<Kyshtynbai> можно, думаю. кроме, ессно, самой tac
<Kyshtynbai> ну и вызов перлового скрипта такого не прокатит))
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, пиши на Си )
<Kyshtynbai> ухахаха)
<Sergey_IT> и скрипт типа gcc proga /    ./a.out
<Kyshtynbai> а чем на убунте chm смотреть? стандартное гномовое чото глючит
<Kyshtynbai> какая-то кдеешная была клевая я понмю
<Kyshtynbai> kchmviewer, логично
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: sed + while
<[Raiden]> x=`echo -e "q\nw\ne"`; z=`echo -e "q\nw\ne"|wc -l` ;while [ "$z" != 0 ];do echo $x |sed -ne "${z}p" ;let z=$z-1 ;done
<[Raiden]> изначально qwe , выведит ewq
<[Raiden]> сед просто выводит указанную строку и потом из $z вычитается 1
<[Raiden]> пока не будет 0
<Kyshtynbai> мерси!
<[Raiden]> но возможно можно и чиста на баше, без вызова чего-либо. Я не в курсе.
<Kyshtynbai> бум думать!
<Sergey_IT> писать надо, а не думать )
<Kyshtynbai> сначала думать, потом писать)
<[Raiden]> аппетит приходит во время еды )
<Kyshtynbai> о да)
<[Raiden]> скажи пусть без массивов сами пишут
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> Сильно лагает звук на флеш видео
<Vladislaw> причем видео на ХТМЛ5 идет нормально
<umren> вывод? удали флеш
<Vladislaw> Flash-aid для Firefox не помог
<Vladislaw> думаю после удаления вообще оно не пойдет, а это не вариант
<umren> а нафига оно те?
<umren> рутуб смотреть?
<Vladislaw> видео с вк, фильмы
<Kyshtynbai> а у меня на 12й наоборот адски лагает хтмл5 на ютубе
<Kyshtynbai> отключил его в настройках на флеш переключил
<umren> вк - ненужно
<umren> фильмы - качаются и кидаются на диск
<umren> problem solved
<Vladislaw> к сожадению нужно
<Vladislaw> на вк пишет что нужен флеш
<umren> да, но вк сам ненужен
<umren> удали аккаунт
<Vladislaw> а, это не вариант :)
<Kyshtynbai> там музычка, очень удобно.
<Vladislaw> Kyshtynbai, угу, и клипы
<umren> ничего удобного там нету
<umren> помойка с тегами сплошная
<Vladislaw> так что можно сделать с флешем, врят-ли нет решения этих лагов
<umren> ничего ты с ним не сделаешь
<artus> а причем здесь корявось вк к флешу ?
<umren> флеш это проприатное уг, которое еще "еле" пилят под линукс
<artus> Vladislaw, тытуб показываеть? показывает, какие еще к флешу вопросы )
<artus> umren, уже не пилят, уже забросили
<umren> ну еще круче
<umren> тогда стоит отказаться от него, а не пытаться что то от него получить
<umren> меняй привычки
<Vladislaw> но ютуб не один сайт с видео
<artus> Vladislaw, на ютубе флеш норм себя ведет?
<artus> ну так задай себе вопрос, в флеше ли дело
<Vladislaw> artus, нет, только хтмл5
<artus> выруби апатное ускорение, 1080 во флеше летает
<Vladislaw> уже вырубил
<artus> причем без всяких там аидов и остального ставился
<Vladislaw> так как с ним цвета неправильные
<umren> напишы в адоб
<Kyshtynbai> угу, до востребования
<Vladislaw> umren, если б это помогло
<artus> и супорту контакта , пусть переписывають на нтмл5 плеер)
<Kyshtynbai> а то адоб каждый день почту проверяет и печалится, опять мол от Vladislaw письма нет)))))
<Vladislaw> Kyshtynbai, возможно :)
<umren> во вконтакте там же неадекваты
<umren> у руля
<umren> я чето сомневаюсь)
<artus> ну народу же нравится)
<umren> кроме того, вроде как для хтмл5 надо еще и другой формат видео
<umren> те перекодировать, то что есть
<umren> помню на йутубе раньше какие то видел не были доступны в хтмл5, но были во флеше
<umren> файлы разные
<umren> так что все слоупочные ресырсы перейдут лет через 5
<doronskiy> еще вроде бы есть игры на флеше. они не дадут ему умереть
<umren> хз, сомнительный фактор
<artus> ну пока есть хомячки которым нужны игры на флеше ...
<doronskiy[away]> здесь два сомнительных фактора
<doronskiy[away]> один из них « твое частное мнение)
<umren> я вкурсе про игры на флеше, но я не видел тех кто в них играет
<artus> вобщем будем надеятцо что они вымруть
<umren> в офисе казуалочки гоняют, те кому злые одмины не прикрыли доступ?
<umren> кроме того энрги бердс есть на хтмл5
<umren> так что хомячкам пофиг
<umren> энгри)
<umren> кроме того хомячки с айфонами ходят и таких много, там флеша нету
<umren> еще один странный фактор который сыграл гвоздем в крышку гроба флеша)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-30
<umren> утро
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<[nicloay]> обед )
<Kyshtynbai> хм. почему hp deskjet 3070a печатает пдфку со сканами журнала маааленьким размеров по центру страницы, а всё остальное печатает нормально:
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<Kyshtynbai> Всё, догнал.
<andrex> re
<baronos> ппц, вот на кой фиг было делать плагин для ритмбокса "трей", что при закрытии он все ровно так же закрывается, прходится юзать его старую версию, которая сворачивает при закрытии :)
<CARCASS> приветы
<anonka> приветики
<CARCASS> anonka, приве
<CARCASS> т
<CARCASS> anonka, впечатление от сайта твоего - жесть )) с эпилепсией лучше не заходить, а то припадок случится )
<CARCASS> народ, кто-нибудь в Sylpheed спам-фильтр настраивал?
<CARCASS> чего-то у меня он фиговничает, вообще не работает
<CARCASS> разобрался
<Dmitrix> скажите, если ставить убунту на флешку, то лучше юзать ext2 вместо ext3 ? т.к. у ext2 нету журналирования и соотв меньше юзается флешка?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: баронцтра?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: да?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: http://welinux.ru/post/7183 на!
<Lex_S> чотам, zen-kernel уже перешло на 3.4?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну как?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хехе, гуд, ща заюзаю :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: гуд, спс :)
<skai-falkorr> а знаете почему гном никогда не будет для людей?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты его устанавливал?
<baronos> я про плагин
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: почему?
<skai-falkorr> не.у мну ритма нима
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: потому что при засильи широкоформатных мониторов (найди в магазе новый квадратный. найди вот) - все скрины от гноморазрабов о новом UI идут в квадратном формате
<Civil|2> ))
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: у меня 1600х1200 жк :P
<artus> skai-falkorr, http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6700913.png
<Civil|2> artus: это скрин от разработчика гнома?
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: у меня дома тоже стоит старый квадрат. и че?
<artus> skai-falkorr, такшто таои потуги бессмысленны
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: в том что у меня довольно новый
<skai-falkorr> artus: казалось бы причем тут лор к гноморазрабам и ИХ анонсам юи
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты прям как райден
<Civil|2> правда на работе
<artus> Civil|2, п ричем тут скрины разраба к никогда не будет для людей ?
<Civil|2> artus: притом что он писал, что разработчики все фичи показывают на мониторе 4:3
<Civil|2> грубо говоря
<artus> ии ?
<skai-falkorr> artus: потому что пишут не для людей:)
<skai-falkorr> а для себя:)
<Civil|2> artus: ты не споришь с утверждением, а лишь приводишь ссылку не по теме
<artus> покажи мне ацкой отличие 4:3  и 16:9
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты не видел?
<skai-falkorr> artus: ни разу?
<baronos> artus: ты не ставил еще этот плагин для ритмбокса?
<artus> baronos, неа
<artus> мне вебморды хватает
<baronos> че то понять не могу ему нужен или нет python-setuptools
<skai-falkorr> baronos: на гитхабе разраба спроси.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: хотя наверное нужен
<skai-falkorr> baronos: у тяж демьян
<skai-falkorr> baronos: хот можешь и ппа подрубить
<baronos> хмм, лучше бы помимо линзы, vk поиск интегрировал в тотем в plparser
<artus> skai-falkorr, и да, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:GNOME_Shell.png  не вижу в упор тут 4/3 , такшто мимо
<skai-falkorr> artus: казалось бы причем тут "о новом UI", которые они постоянно публикуют в планы на будущее, где все целиком 4/3
<skai-falkorr> artus: грю ж. ты как райден
<artus> skai-falkorr, те лишбы в лужу перднуть, нет скринов в широкоформатном - значит полбому будет квадрат с обрезаными по краям полосами :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: значит будет нерациональное использование программой боковой ширины
<skai-falkorr> оно их преследует с самого первого релиза
<skai-falkorr> в виде огромной полосы заголовка
<artus> сам придумал? или подсказал кто? )
<skai-falkorr> но это у делу не относится
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты посмотри на официальную тему гнома щели
<skai-falkorr> а не кастомную
<artus> смотрел, и ?
<[Raiden]> лучше это делать на пустой желудок
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну вот. а теперь сравни ее с дефолтной темой нормальных окружений. сравни заголовки хотяб
<skai-falkorr> baronos: так. киноман. https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/7810360?lastmod=1338385791930 опознай кино
<artus> skai-falkorr, твое унылое юнити до нормального окружения коробки даже не приближалось) такш то не теш себя надеждами)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну а ты с коробкой сравни
<skai-falkorr> artus: ктож запрещает
<skai-falkorr> если юнити не осилил
<baronos> skai-falkorr: это походу треш какой то, надо смотреть такого жанра примерно :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я пытался по кинопоиску оглядеть
<skai-falkorr> baronos: по ключевым самолет и остров
<skai-falkorr> или авиакатастрофа и остров
<skai-falkorr> вроде нима
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хмм, а плагин я так понимаю для 12,04 еще не подходит через ппа https://launchpad.net/~nvbn-rm/+archive/ppa
<skai-falkorr> baronos: минутк.интенет тормозит как фиг пойми че
<skai-falkorr> да чтож забугорье то тормозит так
<skai-falkorr> baronos: скачай онерик и поставь
<skai-falkorr> baronos: для пресайс у них ошибки в билд статусе
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у меня не такая скорость инета как у Артуса, я буду 2 часа качать :D
<skai-falkorr> пересоберет скоро
<skai-falkorr> baronos: 1.9 метра качать будешь?Оо
<skai-falkorr> два часа?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты на диалапе?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у меня убунту нет
<skai-falkorr> кстать ни для какого выпуска пока бинарники не собраны
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/30/lunarwater/
<[Raiden]> офтоп )
<baronos> skai-falkorr: а то твои посетили блога обрадовавшись поставят, а там нет ничего :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: это не мои
<baronos> а я че то по г+ подумал что со своего ты запостил :)
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> адресок то жеж
<skai-falkorr> я свой пока забросил.после армейки буду думать, вести или нет
<skai-falkorr> это блог от пользователя под ником
<skai-falkorr> *БЭМ*
 * skai-falkorr показал в воздухе, в стиле рея вильяма джонсона
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: оффтопом была бы новость о том, что за чиханье на портрет путина дают 15 суток.
 * skai-falkorr хочет биг мак
<skai-falkorr> http://goo.gl/SSrKV
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<baronos> усе
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2012/05/30/bigmac/
<pr0mode> всем хэлоу
<UNIm95> Всем привет. вопрос такой как можно автоматически выполнять скрипт при изменении каталога?
<UNIm95> крон вроде только раз в минуту пашет
<umren> краткий ответ можно: есть какие то хуки у фс
<umren> крон тут не помощник
<[Raiden]> есть специальынй крон фиксирующий изменения файлов. Вот насчет каталога не знаю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: everything is a file
<umren> каталог тоже можно считать файлом)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так что думаю тут без разницы
<[Raiden]> да, каталог это файл, но я не знаю делает ли разницу тот крон
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: врядли.крон же гнутый
<[Raiden]> и чего )
<umren> дык он говорит про "другой" крон
<umren> вдруг он не юникс way
<umren> а подделка школьников
<skai-falkorr> umren: если гнутый - то юниксвейный
<umren> ну стандартный гнутый, а про него ли говорит райден?
<umren> http://serverfault.com/questions/50127/how-to-automatically-run-a-script-when-the-contents-of-a-directory-changes-in-li
<artus> sleep 1; проверил каталог, если да то zzz , если нет то xxx , и так по кругу, а кроно проверять запущеность скрипта
<umren> это не тру вей, грузить скриптом так
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://liberatum.ru/exclusive/incron-—-planirovshchik-zadanii-reagiruyushchii-na-izmeneniya-failov-i-direktorii
<baronos> apt-cache show fam
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: umren:  cпс
<UNIm95> baronos: и тебе спс
<[Raiden]> Однако главный разработчик ОС Стивен Синофски заметил, что окончательный отказ от Aero произойдет лишь в финальной версии "восьмерки".
<[Raiden]> от полупрозрачной каймы отказываются по ходу
<shenmue> пыщ
<shenmue> яка райдена торкнуло. обычно кеды кеды.. а тут фигню какую то обсуждает
<baronos> Onkeltem: проверял скринкаст, вроде как патч должны были приложить
<Onkeltem> baronos: новая версия вышла?
<baronos> Onkeltem: если у меня появился гш с патчем то думаю у вас тоже должны обновить
<baronos> Onkeltem: предыдущая версия один раз за сессию записывала, теперь штампует :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<Scrimmer> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто пробовал снимать ногу в монитора asus vw223b
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пробовал и тянуть ее, раскручивать монитор не хочется
<[v-8]_jupiter> Уже думал отпилить ее
<andrex> ну отпели)
<andrex> мы то тут причём?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я спросил
<andrex> ну я и ответил
<Scrimmer> кому там ногу отпиливают?
<Scrimmer> даешь видео!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Монитору)
<andrex> если ты в инструкции понять не смог то и тут тебе не помогут, а ехать к тебе кудато откудато както не очень комуто охота, ради того чтоб моник рахобрать
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://www.manualowl.com/m/Asus/VW223B/Manual/232370?page=18
<artus> 2 болта открутить и выдернуть , всех делов )
<Sergey_IT> убунту с монитором на ноге не запускается, что ли?
<andrex> повесить надо наверно
<andrex> на столе не удобно стоит
<baronos> барометр зашкаливает, нужно ниже ставить походу :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Повесил чтобы не гнутся
<baronos> gnuться все ровно придется с линукс ;)
 * andrex телепат 80 лвла
<Scrimmer> baronos, ба, какие люди
<baronos> какие?
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, ну вот, всех распугал своим восклицанием (
<Scrimmer> !
<Scrimmer> 4to?)
<Scrimmer> я вообще молчал :3
<Sergey_IT> (10:46:35 PM) Scrimmer:...., ба, какие люди..... (обычно добавляют) И на свободе!
<Scrimmer> и на свободе!
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тишина , сукотище
<ghosthost> #gentoo
<ghosthost> sorry ) that wasn't for this channel
<Pr0f1t> меня видно?
<baronos> угу
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-31
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Failed!
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<scogra> так лучше
 * CARCASS привет всех
<CARCASS> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<CARCASS> %)
<Pr0f1t> помогите со скриптом на питоне!
<UNIm95> И где тут для нас Pr0f1t?
<Pr0f1t> а я про профит и не говорил)
<CARCASS> Pr0f1t, #pythone
<CARCASS> ой
<CARCASS> то есть #python
<Pr0f1t> http://rghost.ru/38387686
<UNIm95> Pr0f1t:  тогда позже. ибо еще ве спят
<UNIm95> все*
<Pr0f1t> блин)
<Pr0f1t> а что это значит?
<Pr0f1t> profit@profit-K53SC:~$ sudo python ~/db-3g
<XPerTElve> âî!
<ubuntuhelp> XPerTElve! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Pr0f1t> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Pr0f1t>   File "/home/profit/db-3g", line 19, in <module>
<Pr0f1t>     for ln in p:                       # перебираем вывод с устройства
<Pr0f1t> IOError: read() should have returned a bytes object, not 'NoneType'
<Pr0f1t> profit@profit-K53SC:~$
<XPerTElve> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> XPerTElve! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XPerTElve> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> XPerTElve! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
 * Kyshtynbai не хочет итить на работу
<skai-falkorr> во имя тернера и хутча, всем выйти из оффлайна
<Pr0f1t> помогите с питоном!!
<Pr0f1t> http://paste.pro/5151223
<Pr0f1t> вот такая ошибка :
<Pr0f1t> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Pr0f1t>   File "/home/profit/db-3g", line 19, in <module>
<Pr0f1t>     for ln in p:                       # перебираем вывод с устройства
<Pr0f1t> IOError: read() should have returned a bytes object, not 'NoneType'
<amigo> в случае ошибки вызываем ошибку >.< что-то тут явно не так
<amigo> вообще надо использовать with, чтобы было тепло и уютно
<amigo> почитай PEP-343
<Sheogorath> привет
<Sheogorath> рандомно валятся/виснут иксы с fglrx, у кого-нибудь была такая проблема?
<Pr0f1t> амиго, это скрипт для запроса силы сигнала(в децибелах dB) с 3g юсб модема
<Pr0f1t> подскажи что нибудь..
<amigo> Pr0f1t: none type is not iterable
<Pr0f1t> итерабл это что?
<Sheogorath> Pr0f1t: итерируемый
<Pr0f1t> мне понятно +100500
<Sheogorath> всегда рад помочь
<[nicloay]> есть ли тут оракловые админы ?
<Wizard> [nicloay], Я установил оракала два раза в жизни. ;)
<Wizard> В этом: один экспресс.
<[nicloay]> Wizard: да ты просто волшебник :)
<Wizard> [nicloay], но я просты администрацийне работы умею.
<Wizard> Тебя надо вапрос поставить. :)
<Wizard> Плохо: Ест ли тут кто-то...
<[nicloay]> Wizard: я вопрос поставил :).. мне нужен оракловый админ который знает в чем суть listener.ora =)
<Wizard> Но там надо уставить интерфейсы, на которых будет оракл слушать.
<Wizard> s/Но/Ну/
<[nicloay]> отлично, а как связь установить между инстансом базы данных и листнером?
<[nicloay]> потому как листнер стартует а база конектится к листнеру только в ручную
<Wizard> [nicloay], лиснер може слухать, а база не работать.
<Wizard> Они независимые друг от друга.
<[nicloay]> блин. правда чтоль..
<[nicloay]> база конектится к листнеру только в ручную
<[nicloay]> имелось ввиду что база стартует и конектится если это с sqlplus запускать
<[nicloay]> вопрос конфигурации.  как указать чтоб база старотвала и т.п.
<Wizard> Не знаю как это работает, но я делал рестарт лиснера и базы (из sqlplusa) и были ниезависимыми.
<Wizard> указать?
<Wizard> можешь на пример сделать: select 1 from dual.
<Wizard> :)
<[nicloay]> Wizard:  =)))
<Wizard> Ну что? :>
<[nicloay]> lsnrctl star для лиснера, база из sqlplus  startup
<[nicloay]> все это запускается
<Wizard> и не работает?
<[nicloay]> работает
<[nicloay]> если все вручную делать.
<[nicloay]> а если через скрипт dbstart из пакета с ораклом - то не рабоатет, плюс листнер пишет лабуду что стартанул без единого сервиса
<[nicloay]> Wizard: знаешь там есть процесс pmon - вот он устанавливает конект между базой и лиснером. - вот у меня беда с этим походу
<Wizard> Тут моя мудрось кончатся ;щ
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> И мне сегодня тежёло писать по-русски.
<Wizard> Уже давно этого не делал :Р
<Scrimmer> какой прекрасный день
<Wizard> Scrimmer, :)
<Pr0f1t> Помогите с питоном!
<Pr0f1t> http://paste.pro/5151223
<Wizard> \o/
<andrex> покорми и он уснёт)
<Pr0f1t> спасибо чувак!
<Pr0f1t> реально уснул!
<Pr0f1t> ..
<Pr0f1t> посмотрите скрипт кто шарит, что в нём не так?
<Wizard> А что ему надо делать? :)
<Pr0f1t> показывает сигнал 3g модема в децибелах
<Wizard> И какую ошибку выбрасывает?
<Pr0f1t> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Pr0f1t>   File "/home/profit/db-3g", line 19, in <module>
<Pr0f1t>     for ln in p:                       # перебираем вывод с устройства
<Pr0f1t> IOError: read() should have returned a bytes object, not 'NoneType'
<Wizard> А такой информации нет в /sys?
<Wizard> Читание файла устройства было попюларным в 80 годах :Р
<Pr0f1t> аа, я незнаю, что там нужно найти?
<Pr0f1t> у меня usb 3g модем zte mf626 , в этом скрипте мне сказали что нужно поправить это p = openSerialPort('/dev/ttyUSB2')
<Pr0f1t> тогда он заработает
<Wizard> Может быть.
<Wizard> У тебя есть такой файл?
<andrex> python-serial ему нужно
<Wizard> фиг :/
<andrex> или какойто подобный модуль
<Wizard> А почему?
<Wizard> Устройство возможно читать так, как он сделал.
<andrex> p = openSerialPort('/dev/ttyUSB2' по этому
<Wizard> А ты увидел скрипт?
<Pr0f1t> андрекс, привет)
<andrex> я видел, и ошибку полную видел
<andrex> а то что он дал это только кусок
<Pr0f1t> http://paste.pro/5151223 скрипт                 http://paste.pro/5151246 ошибка
<Pr0f1t> скрипт - http://paste.pro/5151246                 ошибка - http://paste.pro/5151246
<Pr0f1t> помогите поправить..
<Pr0f1t> очень нужно знать точные дб
<Pr0f1t> ошибка - http://paste.pro/5151246 **
<andrex> а хотя
<ampiryan> где операция чтения в твоем коде?
<Pr0f1t> Не я его писал =)
<Pr0f1t> может вот тут     for ln in p:                       # перебираем вывод с устройства
<ampiryan> ок
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=192696.0
<ampiryan> это итерация.на файлах она действительно читает строки. у тебя объект io. Он по итерации что возвращает?
<ampiryan> вообщем, люк use tty or pyserial
<ampiryan> по крайней мере я так делал usb-модемами
<Pr0f1t> "use tty or pyserial" - ладно, а это куда?
<Pr0f1t> или править путь, и искать что то типа pyserial?
<ampiryan> ты питон хоть немного знаешь?
<Pr0f1t> нет
<Pr0f1t> если что то знал, не спрашивал наверно м?
<ampiryan> тогда бида.
<ampiryan> я поищу свои скрипты. может найду рабочий.
<Pr0f1t> хорошо, спасибо
<andrex> на #python зайди, там быстро поймут, в чём моська зарыта
<Pr0f1t> хорошо =)
<Wizard> Что это моська?
<ampiryan> кстати
<ampiryan> тупо sleep увелич на 2.0
<ampiryan> попробуй)
<Pr0f1t> sleep увеличивал на 20 , и нифига
<ampiryan> minicom стоит?
<Pr0f1t> на питоне предложили немного переделать скрипт, но нифига, после чего отправили к автору скрипта)
<Pr0f1t> ща зыркну
<Pr0f1t> нет, ставлю
<Pr0f1t> и что мне с этим миникомом делать?
<ampiryan> sudo minicom -D <твой модем>
<Pr0f1t> <твой модем> - что тут должнобыть?
<ampiryan> /dev/ttyUSB<цыфра>
<Pr0f1t> ок
<Pr0f1t> попробую
<Pr0f1t> profit@profit-K53SC:~$ sudo minicom -D /dev/ttyUSB2
<Pr0f1t> [sudo] password for profit:
<Pr0f1t> Устройство /dev/ttyUSB2 заблокировано.
<Pr0f1t> 0 пашет
<Pr0f1t> жду
<ampiryan> AT набери попробуй
<ampiryan> кстати такой момент
<ampiryan> возможно модем предоставляет несколько разных интерфейсов по посл. портам
<ampiryan> откуда уверенность, что нужен USB2?
<Pr0f1t> свойства интернет соединения, там интерфейс такой
<Pr0f1t> на 1 тоже грузит
<ampiryan> так что "AT" "+OK" возвращает
<ampiryan> ?
<Pr0f1t> мне стыдно, но я не могу найти это)
<Pr0f1t> OK
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t> AT+ZPAS?
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t> +ZPAS: "HSDPA","CS_PS"
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t> OK
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<ampiryan> AT+CSQ
<Pr0f1t> A
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t> +ZPASR: "UMTS"
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t> +ZPASR: "HSDPA"
<Pr0f1t> вот такая штука, и не чего не понятно
<Pr0f1t> наверно это режимы модема
<Pr0f1t> OK
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t> AT+CSQ
<Pr0f1t>                                                                                 
<Pr0f1t> +CSQ: 11,99
<andrex> !Op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<ampiryan> давай в приват
<Pr0f1t> ок
<andrex> !paste > Pr0f1t
<ubuntuhelp> Pr0f1t, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> Ребят, такая бида - в Gnome Classic не работает переключатель окон :(
<Scrimmer> в Unity и gnome classic(no effects) все нормально
<mva> @kick Pr0f1t читаем правила и потом заходим обратно
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> ты то мне и нужен
 * tagezi уже боится )
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, табуляция сошла с ума во всех терминалах - при наборе пути и нажатии на таб пробел ставит после первого же каталога, что это за хрень господня??? работать не возможноэ
<andrex>  cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc наерно, или фз
<Kyshtynbai> и потом перелогиницца?
<Kyshtynbai> ааа не помогает!
<andrex> ну тогда я не знать, жди может кто проснётся
<Kyshtynbai> вот жеж блин
<andrex> если Do you speak English, то спроси ещё у индусов на #ubuntu
<Kyshtynbai> да уж зашел туда
<Scrimmer> artus, доров
<andrex> не менай спатьчеловеку, а то ща как с просони баномёт разрядит)
<artus> andrex, :P
<andrex> гг
<andrex> с днюхой меня, пошол ка я спать)
<baronos> andrex|off: с днюхой тебя :D
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста. При установке wifi-hostapd-ap столкнулся со следующей проблемой - http://paste.pro/5151266
<skai-falkorr> HarryShprottey: и в чем сложность?перевести не можешь?
<artus> HarryShprottey, but it is not going to be installed ? Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages  ? словарь в руки )
<HarryShprottey> Пробовал
<artus> что пробовал?
<HarryShprottey> тщетно всё это. Это уж само собой разумеющееся, перевести ошибку
<HarryShprottey> sudo apt-get -f install
<artus> HarryShprottey, The following packages have unmet dependencies переводи
<HarryShprottey> Перевёл. Проблема с зависимостями. Как быть? apt-get -f  не даёт результата
<artus> а доставить зависимости ?
<HarryShprottey> А как это сделать? Прошу меня простить, но с зависимостями никогда не сталкивался
<artus> наверно поставить . логично?
<artus> тебе неруским языком говоритцо - не могу поставить ибо нет вот такого пакета, твои действия?
<HarryShprottey> Аа. Оке
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: нужно либо доставить что просит, либо удлаить проблемный пакет. Если совсем никак не удаляется , то...  http://openkazan.info/node/2405 - это самый последний вариант.
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо. Попробую доставить не существеющие пакеты.
<[Raiden]> Ну и чаще проблемы появляются когда пакет не из репов или из репов, но под этот дистр )
<[Raiden]> НЕ пропустил
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33972 - теперь моно не нужен.
<umren> а был нужен?
<umren> не припомню такого времени
<[Raiden]> ну.. Я 3-5 сайтов смотрел в монолайте
<umren> o_O
<umren> фигасе, кто то этим пользовался
<umren> первый раз слышу
<HarryShprottey> А как узнать драйвер Wi-fi карточки?
<HarryShprottey> узнал, сори за глупый вопрос
<[Raiden]> Now available in the standard updates repository. Adding a PPA is no longer necessary. - про кде 4.8.3
<shenmue> пыщ
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/630115
<shenmue> про гном или кеды новость?
<[Raiden]> про клавы
<shenmue> хм а прикольно
<shenmue> все же тач управление убого
<umren> тач управление не убого. тач управление требует адекватного интерфейса заточенного под тач
<shenmue> ну да. но такого нет
<umren> если ты чего то не видел, то не значит что этого нет
<shenmue> а пример?
<Sergey_IT> ку, чего плохого?
<baronos> shenmue: ты что, у фанатиков яблока все идеально, и сенсо-мышь и клавы и тачи и все, вообщем у них "совершенство" ;)
<Sergey_IT> а что им говорить, когда такие деньги вбухали
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ограничение_складывания_бумаги_пополам
<baronos> 7 раз вроде сложить можно
<shenmue> cat /etc/default/grub скиньте на пасту
<baronos> shenmue: дебиан http://hastebin.com/kalavusipo :D
<Kyshtynbai> Ух, ну убунта сегодня глюканула так глюканула!
<shenmue> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" вот это волнует. не помню там параметры через запятую с пробелом?
<[Raiden]> shenmue:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016808/
<shenmue> так просто пробел. ок
<shenmue> всем спасибо.
<Kyshtynbai> табуляция в терминалах поломалася, после первого же автодобавленного каталога ставила пробел. Удалил нафиг bash-complete, так ея отпустило. чудеса какие-то
<shenmue> чот тут задумался. если удалить ureadahead и поставить readahead-fedora чо будет? =)
<[Raiden]> наверное скорость загрузки увеличится
<[Raiden]> не скорость, а время т.е.
<baronos> угу еще системд поставить и сделать загрузку за 3секунды
<shenmue> [Raiden] то есть уменьшиться?
<[Raiden]> скорость уменьшится, да )
<Kyshtynbai> http://uppix.net/6/d/c/3a52429ee451d43c525d65496f076.png а чего это три опции сворачиваться в иконку в трее недоступны?? кто юзает юнити и кипасикс?
<Kyshtynbai> так. а какие ещё есть менеджеры паролей хорошие? кто что юзает?
<TNH> блпкнот и ручка
<shenmue> echo 'Цитата' | md5sum | base64
<baronos> я ничего, у меня гугл все знает :)
<shenmue> и ничего не нужно
<Kyshtynbai> та ну, ехо каждый сумеет, я тоже так делал пока райден кипасикс не посоветовал, рульная удобная вещь
<shenmue> единственный минус в том что просто не работает?
<Kyshtynbai> и-мен-но
<Kyshtynbai> на юнити
<Kyshtynbai> видит б-г, хотел попробовать юнити, а тут такая фигня. давно уже причём. и на ланчпаде баги были, я думал пофиксили, ан нет.
<Kyshtynbai> пойду обратно в гном перелогинюсь
<Kyshtynbai> http://timlabath.com/words/2011/05/10/ubuntu-11-04-and-broken-bash-completion/ во у чувака такая же трабла была
<[Raiden]> zsh
<Kyshtynbai> А что, мужики, будет с экраном логина(як его? лайтдм?) если сделать apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Kyshtynbai> останется ли выбор с каким де логиниться?
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<baronos> ну он автоматом тебе от кде поставит, ну или выбор предоставит че конфигурить :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Оно спросит еще и что использовать lighdm или kdm , я оставлял lighdm и отлично все
<umren> Kyshtynbai решил все де сразу поставить?
<Kyshtynbai>  а они есть не просят) чобы и не поставить. заодно кеды попробую
<Kyshtynbai> давно хочу
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://habrahabr.ru/company/microsoft/blog/144985/#habracut  такую бы тему в netbeans мож кто подскажет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я после проб и на кедах остался
<umren> никто те не подскажет
<umren> тема уг
<umren> каким образом те могут запилить тему на нетбинс с невышедшей версии вс12?
<umren> ты сам в это веришь? :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я о темных цыетах интерфейса имелл ввиду
<[v-8]_jupiter> 100% копия не нужна
<umren> там есть же чото
<umren> встроенное
<[v-8]_jupiter> там только editor
<[v-8]_jupiter> а сам интерфейс светлый
<umren> в гугл нетбинс тхемес вбивать пробовал?
<umren> http://brandonbeasley.com/blog/netbeans-dark-color-theme/
<umren> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9197031/where-can-i-get-additional-netbeans-color-themes
<umren> https://github.com/paololus/NetBeans-Custom-Themes
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: а остальной интерфейс то светлый
<umren> значит нет опции перекрашивать интерфейс
<[v-8]_jupiter> цвета в редакторе я и так темные сделал
<umren> покупай вижуал студию за пятсот баксов
<Kyshtynbai> а чо она есть под никсы?
<umren> нет
<[Raiden]> в гтк темах есть исключения , можно подкрасить по идее определенную софтину. По крайней мре с еог и тотемом это в адвайте работает - они темные
<umren> там не гтк а ява
<umren> там свои тулкиты
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> свинг, свт
<[Raiden]> тогда смените де на кде, выберете темную тему для всего и всё )
<umren> не поможет
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: пробовал
<[Raiden]> вот например, не светлый гимп ) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0531/h_1338494193_6619693_eff4267af1.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: там java
<[v-8]_jupiter> в нетбинсе
<Scrimmer> прувет ребятки
<umren> ява софт рисуется с помощью своих визуальных тулкитов, поэтому он выглядит на любой платформе как уг
<umren> зато одинаковое уг
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<unreturned> ребят, расскажите пожалйста, что такое tty?
<umren> !tty
<ubuntuhelp> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BF
<umren> tty is a Unix command that prints to standard output the name of the terminal connected to standard input. The name of the program comes from teletypewriter, abbreviated "TTY".
<umren> googling for you, since 98
<[v-8]_jupiter> похоже что нужно искать темы swing
<Scrimmer> я всегда так радуюсь, когда выходят новые обновления
<Scrimmer> и так грусчу, когда они не выходят (
<umren> get a life
<antono> unreturned: лучшее что я читал про tty: http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/tty/index.php
<Kyshtynbai> Beautiful. How do I setup language switch in that KDE thing :) ?
<umren> в опциях где то
<umren> ищи, их там over 9000
<[Raiden]> Хм, и правда не красится.
<[Raiden]> но вроде в самом нетбинсе есть что-то про цвета
<umren> только в редакторе
<umren> но не панели
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: just run systemsettings
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем нужно swing темы ставить
<[v-8]_jupiter> и через --laf их менять
<[v-8]_jupiter> в ярлыке запуска
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: http://uppix.net/2/8/a/88b85a661ce9f54494f32260de803.png 0_o
<umren> kde такое kde
<[v-8]_jupiter> Kyshtynbai: apt-get install language-pack-kde-ru
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: у него пакет перевода не стоит
<[v-8]_jupiter> так что не нужно здесь))
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0601/h_1338495244_3455125_eb2954a187.png
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: завербовал человека в кде?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Может он меня читал, а может и нет.
<[Raiden]> Судя по недавнему опросу на лоре, любителей кде хватает
<Kyshtynbai> relogin
<umren> скорей всего там за каждого проголосовавшего +50 добавляется
<umren> к кде
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ясен пень. ведь гном почти умер
<umren> самоуничтожился
<[Raiden]> скорее всего этот ресурс посещают не только те, кто использует убунту, вот  и всё
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: *Кубунту
<[Raiden]> я сказал то, что хотел )
<Kyshtynbai> Ну сегодня явно не день бэкхэма)) баш-комплит поломался, юнити глючит и кеды английския поставились. лангвич-пак поставился, а переключалка языков нет
<Kyshtynbai> посижу пока под гномом. а в выходной, под пиво, возьмусь за освоение кедов)
<[Raiden]> переключалка языков по умолчанию используется глобальная. Встроенные настройки есть ,но находятся не там где ты на шоте показал, а в настройках устройств ввода.
<[Raiden]> что логично
<Kyshtynbai> хм.. учтём, спасибо!
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0601/h_1338495716_2046304_911a2c1919.png
<baronos> хехе, Райден быстрей показыать как включить в кде что то, чтоб человек не убежал с кед на гном :D
<Nor8> Сектант ))
<Kyshtynbai> Дохтур Лобанов мой герой хехехе.
<Nor8> Ему приплачивает гуру ))
<[Raiden]> ну а то что по умолчанию (глобально) , настраивается через sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup , т.е. в кде я тольк овыбераю показ иконки в трее. Точнее выбрал бы если бы небыло.
<Kyshtynbai> на шотике
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8>  Kyshtynbai: То есть, быковатый неуч твой кумир?
<Kyshtynbai> шуток не понимаем)?
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> он в 1 из серий чувака откачал
<[Raiden]> может и тупой ,но положительынй герой
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  Ладно, говорят, что кено сие народу нравится, хотя с трудом на троечку, на мой взгляд ))))
<neeedhelp> asd
<neeedhelp> приветствую
<neeedhelp> не подскажите как на бубунте разбить диск ? мне нужен сектор в 100 ГБ NTFS, чтобы установить туда windows
<neeedhelp> виртуальная машина не устраивает
<Nor8> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kyshtynbai> я правда не уверен, что средствами убунты можно отформатировать нтфс
<neeedhelp> http://i.imm.io/r8ER.png
<neeedhelp> dc` dthyj
<neeedhelp> всё верно я его и использую, но когда жму правым кликом, меню не активно
<[Raiden]> 1. для устанвоки винды форматировать не надо, она сама может во время установки, 2. есть mkfs.ntfs
<neeedhelp> я так понял, это стоило сделать во время установки бубунту /:
<baronos> neeedhelp: из под лайф лучше делать разбивку, ну и нужно отмонтировать раздел чтоб его изменить
<Nor8> Да, луше до установки отдел выделить для винды
<shurikrulik__> a
<Nor8> А лучше сначала винду поставить,  а потом убунту. Чтобы груб потом не прикручивать.
<[Raiden]> не так важно когда. Главное знат ьчто устанвока винды сносит загрузчик, ну и...
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> последний линк
<shurikrulik__> Привет люди, помогите с пыхой. Она как и всегда не выполняется. Положил файлы в пользовательскую директорию чтобы не бороться с правами доступа, путь естественно к ним в дефаулте прописал... И хз что еще
<baronos> пыха это что такое
<shurikrulik__> php
<shurikrulik__> ну апа+пхп+мйскл = классика короче
<artus> @kick shurikrulik__  /join #php
<[Raiden]> )
<neeedhelp> (:
<neeedhelp> господа, для чег овзя затея с виндоус
<neeedhelp> мне нужно пользоваться кипером классик
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<neeedhelp> на виртуалке ставить  WMID без перса нельзя, заблочат
<artus> neeedhelp, он нафиг ненужен, мини работает наура
<neeedhelp> в мини есть ограничения суточные
<artus> как вебморда, так и ява приложение
<artus> ну тогда возми gparted и отреж себе кусок
<neeedhelp> если я правильно помню, это 200 вмз в сутки или не больше двух тысяч в месяц, этого не хватает
<neeedhelp> я скинул скрин шот выше, меню не активно для резки
<artus> да не, врятли
<[Raiden]> neeedhelp: гпартед не умеет менять смонтированные разделы. Если надо занятые менять, то гадо юзать ег ос лайвсд
<baronos> neeedhelp: отмонтировать надо сначала раздел тот над которым хочешь что то сделать. ну и лучше это делать с лайфсд
<neeedhelp> если про мини то так и есть, http://i.imm.io/r8Ia.png
<neeedhelp> okey, это я понял и вторая причина, я не могу запустить под  wine World Of Tanks :\
<baronos> neeedhelp: на сайт вайна, там в поиске вводит свои танки и делай по инструкции там нкжен патч
<neeedhelp> я месяц назад перешел на убунту, о чём собственно ни разу не пожалел, но вот без игры становится скучно.
<artus> и не запустиш, а если и запустиш то без звука. и вообще, на канала вота читать форум )
<neeedhelp> скорее всего я  чегото не понимаю, если есть добрые люди, которые бы взялись через  TeamViewer помочь установить, я был бы безмерно благодарен (:
<artus> neeedhelp, у тя атестат на вебмани какой ?
<neeedhelp> не перс, я о чём и говорю, у меня формалка
<neeedhelp> если я поставлю на виртуалке, пой  вмид заблокируют
<artus> neeedhelp, 600$ в сутки
<Nor8> neeedhelp: PlayOnlinux поставь
<artus> начальный 12к , так что нафиг ненадо класик
<neeedhelp> у меня с фармы выходит минимум 700 в сутки
<neeedhelp> пробовал через плей он линукс, не встал у меня
<Nor8> Все работало
<Nor8> Там и вайн патченный есть на всякий случай
<neeedhelp> у меня там в списке нету WOT
<[Raiden]> как надоест - вернешся на виндовс ) Играть там по любому лучше.
<Nor8> neeedhelp: А ты без списка, рука ставь
<Nor8> руками*
<neeedhelp> ну это однозначно, что играть лучше, но для работы мне очень удобна бубунту да и не заядлый геймер, так немного отвлечься
<neeedhelp> щас попробую руками в PlayOnLinux, спасибо за совет (:
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-01
<sharikoff> http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/11011593.html
<nuts_x>  sharikoff :-D
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<scogra> http://www.ebay-forum.ru/phpBB2/topic/49161-%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82-nc600-w-c-sunsky-online-%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%BA%D0%B0/
<scogra> ух ты!
<scogra> Использовал кто-нибудь тонкие клиенты в работе? например как этот http://www.netpoint.co.in/nc600.html
<sharikoff> scogra, ты хочешь грузиться по сети?
<scogra> sharikoff<-:не только. мучал эту коробочку на предмет получения потоковаого видео
<sharikoff> нафига?
<scogra> в холле офиса стоит телевизор, надо на него транслировать клипы/сериалы. с флешкой бегать не катит
<sharikoff> ясно
<scogra> а коробочка не хочет брать поток(((
<sharikoff> upnp + wifi + mediaserver за 3 штуки
<scogra> а поподробней?
<sharikoff> dlna||upnp сервер
<sharikoff> или vlc
<sharikoff> потом идешь в магазин берешь медиасервер за 2 с чем то и флешку вайфайную за 800 р
<sharikoff> коннектишь
<sharikoff> влк гонишь поток в мультикасте или как те удобно
<sharikoff> медиасервер втыкаешь в телек
<sharikoff> ловишь на нем поток
<sharikoff> все рады
<scogra> ооо, счас, погулим
<scogra> ниче так: http://devicegadget.ru/pc/linksys-wrt160nl-router-i-mediaserver-pod-linux/
<sharikoff> scogra, штуку стоит на ебее
<scogra> сами соберем
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> уважаю
<sharikoff> я сервак собирал иптв
<sharikoff> 6 двб карт
<sharikoff> 70 каналов
<sharikoff> и он работал главное..
<sharikoff> эх.. молодость
<scogra> по сути можно и комп туда воткнуть. Но интерес-то не в этом. я хотел поизвращаться и через эту китайскую коробочку НС-600 транслировать
<sharikoff> ну ставь ось туда
<sharikoff> на приемник и передатчик по влк
<sharikoff> да и гоняй в каком хочешь формате
<sharikoff> тебя клиенты то не лимитируют
<scogra> это вопрос?
<sharikoff> это утверждение
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> или констатация факта
<sharikoff> я имею ввиду хомячки а не железки
<scogra> нету их)))
<scogra> на NC-600 стоит форточка СЕ 5.0
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> тадааа http://xn--80akakbjcdfphdy1ackb4nd.xn--p1ai/linux/UTC90i/Boot_U-boot_and_kernel_boot
<scogra> это видел уже
<sharikoff> геморойную ты железку купил
<scogra> неее. она свою прямую работу - подключение по рдп к терминальному серверу, работа в 1С, печать - выполняет на отлично
<scogra> гемор уже в требованиях и извращениях
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> забыл... как прога называется, которая создает флэшку со своей системой для установки
<baronos> unetbootin?
<Lorgus> не не
<Lorgus> baronos,  свою систему на флэшку
<IlyaLevin> привет, народ
<IlyaLevin> всех с первым днем лет
<IlyaLevin> лета*
<Lorgus> baronos,  флэшку или диск
<baronos> Lorgus: я тогда не понял что это, ибо не встречал софтину такую чтоб ос свою ставила для установки :(
<Lorgus> baronos,  есть такая.... она все твои пакеты которые на данный момент у тя стоят в образ впихивает
<Lorgus> baronos,  забыл название =0((((
<IlyaLevin> народ, вопрос такой: при копировании файлов с внешника на хард на харде не отображаются превьюшки видео
<IlyaLevin> можно как-то исправить?
<Lorgus> кстати да.... лето то наступило.... хех, ток я с обогревателем в обнимку сижу
<Wizard> Привиет!
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: какой у тебя дебиан?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: debian sid сейчас
<TNH> неделя жары в сибири ребёнок из речки не вылазиет :)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: на wheezy гш3,4 дней через 10 приедет, он только из экспериментал на унстабле пришел :)
<Lorgus> как прога называется, которая создает флэшку со своей системой для установки
<useall> unetbootin
<TNH> в системных утилитах есть прога -создание загрузочнова диска юзай её :)
<Lorgus> TNH,  ты мне название скажи... у меня ее нет
<Lorgus> TNH,  она должна быть в папке система- администрирование  там...
<TNH> я тебе путь напишу ищи там-системные утилиты-администрирование-создание загрузочного диска
<Wizard> Тут у кого-то есть Убунту? :>
<Wizard> Или у всех другие системы?
<Lorgus> TNH,  какой то странный путь
<nuts_x> Windows, только Windows
<TNH> ыы
<Lorgus> TNH,  нет такого в установщике
<nuts_x> :-D
<TNH> ну я через класик меню тебе указал
<Lorgus> TNH,  только системные
<Lorgus> TNH,  я про то же
<Lorgus> TNH,  нет системные - администрирование
<TNH> у мня 12.04
<Lorgus> у меня 10.04
<TNH> щас
<nuts_x> Lorgus: usb-creator-gt
<nuts_x> в терминале набери
<nuts_x> gtk
<nuts_x> usb-creator-gtk
<nuts_x> Lorgus: usb-creator-gtk
<nuts_x> набери в терминале и будет тебе утилита твоя
<Lorgus> ндя бубунта рухнула
<Lorgus> nuts_x, не то
<Lorgus> TNH, я чет пропустил ???
<Lorgus> nuts_x, это не она
<nuts_x> ну тогда хз
<nuts_x> штатных других в 10.04 нет
<TNH> Lorgus: щас найду
<Lorgus> nuts_x, создание именно своего диска со всеми установленными своими программами
<Lorgus> она не штатная
<nuts_x> LIveCD своего чтоль?
<TNH> я на 10.04 делал  образы
<Lorgus> плин... вот года 2 как не пользовался а щас потребовалась а вспомнить не могу название
 * nuts_x не может вспомнить
<nuts_x> APTonCD ?
<nuts_x> может
<TNH> Lorgus: http://ubuntologia.ru/sudo
<TNH> там скрин
<TNH> смотри
<Scrimmer> да это же мой самый лутший друх
<Scrimmer> nuts_x, привет ;)
<nuts_x> привет;)
<TNH> система-администрирование-создание загрузочного диска
<nuts_x> TNH:  я ему уже предлагал
<nuts_x> грит нет то
<Lorgus> эххх это не то
<Lorgus> это из образа
<TNH> хы
<nuts_x> APTonCD ??
<TNH> а тебе нада откат системы ?
<nuts_x> создает образ
<nuts_x> так можпросто бекап?
<nuts_x> тогда симпле бекап
<nuts_x> лан,  я работать
<Lorgus> nuts-x|off, спс   почти то
<Splash_d> Всем привет, gnucash  использует кто?
<Wizard> У меня нет денег :(
<Splash_d> :(
<NoOova> господа у вас gnash музыку вконтакте играет?
<umren> йо
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> ура )
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Lorgus> help http://tcp.ru/images/1a2cb016ebc68b47a5f045400e7ee62e.png
<Lorgus> эт что и как лечить  ????
<tagezi> а это вообще что?
<Lorgus> эт хотел логи посмотреть
<Lorgus> через просмотр логов
<tagezi> ну как вариант, ты отключил логи, и теперь их нет
<thought> ls /var/log и смотри, есть ли там
<thought> эти файлы
<Lorgus> нету
<Pr0f1t> у меня вчера комп завис намертво, как будто оперативке капец, memtest86 тестил 10 часов 0 errors, где посмотреть логи?
<tagezi> Pr0f1t: а у тебя иксы запустились?
<Pr0f1t> да
<Lorgus> нет таких файлов
<Lorgus> куда делись то они ???
<tagezi> ну есть утилита, называется программа просмотра журналов
<tagezi> Lorgus: ну, либо они пишуться в другое место, либо они вообще не пишуться
<Pr0f1t> tagezi, спасибо
<Pr0f1t> tagezi, в этой проге все логи ?
<tagezi> хороший вопрос, я вообще в логи редко смотрю.. привычки нет... но работа ядра там есть
<NoOova> господа, вылетает ГШ. что делать?*
<NoOova> пропадает обрабление окон
<NoOova> gnome-shell --replace --display=:0.0 выдает segmentation fault
<Pr0f1t> tagezi, ок спс)
<Pr0f1t> а есть на убунту прога для чата типа QIP'a ?
<TNH> аська чтоле ?
<Pr0f1t> Ну и аська тоже) нужно что то похожее на QIP, что бы всё в нём было, icq, mail agent, vk , jabber , irc  =)
<TNH> какой у тя большой дефицит общения :)
<tagezi> weechat рулит )
<Pr0f1t> Ну, да =) просто везде есть люди с которыми нужно общаться)
<Pr0f1t> tagezi, сейчас заценю
<tagezi> не стоит.. это для красноглазиков )
<TNH> ыыыы
<Pr0f1t> угу, нужно шарить в скриптах..
<tagezi> Pr0f1t: попробуй настроить Пиджин.. он помоему всё поддерживает )
<tagezi> Pr0f1t: нужно шарить в гугле, а не в скриптах.. я пользуюсь что бы сидеть в ирке вичатом, мне нравиться
<Pr0f1t> а Empathy говно?)
<tagezi> многие позуються пиджином, он проще и окошко, привычнее.. опятьже встраивается в конверт
<tagezi> незнаю.. не разу в жизни не запускал
<tagezi> а вообще, Г нет, есть то что тебе лично не нравиться по какимто лично твоим причинам )
<Pr0f1t> тут тоже всякой всячины, но того что мне нужно нет(
<Pr0f1t> ну вообще так норм, вот irc есть хотя бы)
<scratchx[x]> удалил репозиторий обновил кэш а пакет в поиске апта все равно есть
<Pr0f1t> для меня
<scratchx[x]> как атк?
<Pr0f1t> у меня тоже такое было)
<tagezi> а ты очистил загруженые пакеты?
<scratchx[x]> а зачем?
<TNH> Pr0f1t: Qutim такойже как qip
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: sudo aptitude autoclean ты это иммещь ввиду?
<tagezi> эм.. ну вообще апт скачивает пакетики из которых ставит и не удаляет их сам
<Pr0f1t> TNH, спасибо)
<scratchx[x]> я имею ввиду в aptitude search XXX
<scratchx[x]> есть пакет, репозиторий которого я удалил
<tagezi> ну, в теории, пакет присутсвует если, есть его источник, ты его устанавливал, у тебя загружен деб-пакет с кеш
<scratchx[x]> ну
<scratchx[x]> и че?
<scratchx[x]> я удалил репозиторий и обновил кэш
<tagezi> ты обновил источники?
<scratchx[x]> да
<scratchx[x]> aptitude update?
<tagezi> а покеты ранее загруженые для установки потёр?
<scratchx[x]> как?
<scratchx[x]> и не могу понять зачем?
<scratchx[x]> причем тут загруженные пакеты и кэш апта
<tagezi> ну хотя бы для того, что за пол года из на 2-3 гига накапливается, савсем не нужных
<scratchx[x]> turpial есть в стандартных репозиториях?
<tagezi> lf
<tagezi> да
<Pr0f1t> проверь..
<scratchx[x]> блин
<tagezi> почему я устанавливаю убунту из репозиториев и у меня устанавливается убунту?
<scratchx[x]> а как же узнать пакет из доп. репозитория или из стандартных ?
<tagezi> я удалил репозиторий с пакет == репозитория с пакетом нет!
<scratchx[x]> че?
<tagezi> версия?
<^DEMOSS^> Привет убоводам )
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: блин, по версии определи
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/oneiric/turpial
<tagezi> https://launchpad.net/~effie-jayx/+archive/turpial
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: вернее так http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/turpial
<tagezi> всёравно разные
<^DEMOSS^> кто в курсе. На бубне сквид - NAT работает быстрее чем wingate ?
<baronos> в вичат можно запихать через протокол джаббера vk, гугл толк и сам джаббер, можно аську, маил агента нет. ну и ирк конечно, так же через джаббер мне твиттер приходит. вообзем он почти всемогущь в плане попечатать текст :)
<umren> столько ненужного в одном приложении)
<baronos> угу, ну это при желании :) а вообще мне твиттера с ирк в нем хватает, ну и джаббер :)
<andrex> hi
<baronos> andrex: хай, отпраздновал вчера во сне, именины свои? :)
<andrex> ну покашто у меня сёдня ещё идут)
<andrex> я помоим соломенным в 12 ночи написал
<andrex> хм в вебчате настройки сломали(
<hamatom_fan> привет всем
<hamatom_fan> испытываю трудности в установке убунту 12.04
<andrex> а именно?
<hamatom_fan> установщик виснет во время загрузки с флешки, диска, DVD диска
<hamatom_fan> если установить 11 и обновить до 12
<hamatom_fan> во время загруски самой ос она тоже виснет
<hamatom_fan> дистрибутивы с кде, xfce выдают туже проблему
<baronos> я бы посоветовал alternate образ или netinstall вообщем консольную установку
<andrex> acpi off nomodeset чёто из этого попробуй в параметрах загрузки указать
<hamatom_fan> пробовал алтернейт, после установки ОС виснет во время загрузки
<hamatom_fan> установил бюджетную видяху и пробовал с встроеной видяхой = 0 эмоций, в одном и том же месте
<umren> ядро :D
<Lex_S> baronos: alternate упорот
<Lex_S> уж лучше тогда нетинсталл
<baronos> Lex_S: ни разу не сталкивался с трудностями ;)
<Lex_S> а я ниразу не сталкивался с успешной установкой с него
<artus> Lex_S, руки ровняй)
<Lex_S> гг
<hamatom_fan> повторюсь, альтернейт установила ос, но только после перезагрузки она снова зависла
<baronos> hamatom_fan: вот после того как установил +andrex | acpi off nomodeset чёто из этого попробуй в параметрах загрузки указать
<baronos> hamatom_fan: во время загрузки с  на пороге биоса жмешь shift и держишь пока не появится grub меню и в нем пробуй парамметры которые выше
<hamatom_fan> ок, пару мин, лубунту альтернейт загружу
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: passed
<sharikoff> ок
<hamatom_fan> проблема оказалось весьма неожиданная
<hamatom_fan> я думал о всём чём угодно
<hamatom_fan> что видео драйвер троит
<hamatom_fan> или жёсткий
<hamatom_fan> или ещё чего
<hamatom_fan> но не как вай фай карточка
<Civil|2> hamatom_fan: как определил?
<hamatom_fan> вы мне дали команду
<hamatom_fan> я её ввёл и увидел)
<hamatom_fan> снял карточку и вуаля! :)
<Civil|2> а что за карточка?
<baronos> ну вот, и еще раз убедился что все эти "красивые" заставки загрузки нафиг не нужны.
<hamatom_fan> broadcom bcm4318kfbg
<hamatom_fan> карточка моя
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33987
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/6/c/f/5/7/3ebda1a0a047496b261d8fc067f.jpg
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хосспаде
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: раскопал боян
<umren> жпеги прямиком из 90х :D
<[Raiden]> с краснодарских краёв есть кто? У вас там черешня поспела?
<[Raiden]> а то рынки москвы её забиты и все трындят что с краснодара
<[Raiden]> интересно стало правда или нет
<umren> ты прям детектив
<umren> конечно врут
<umren> с копотни везли)
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> ты просто говори "proof or stfu"
<[Raiden]> хаха
<Scrimmer> raiden привет)
<[Raiden]> привет
<skai-falkorr> baronos:
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну давай отвечай
<skai-falkorr> или ты с красноярска?я уж ен помню
<baronos> [Raiden]: я уже во всю её ем :)
<[Raiden]> и я, интересно стало откуда везут.
<baronos> [Raiden]: я с краснодарского края, у меня нынче дерево много черешщни дало :)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<baronos> а вот с виноградом будет худо, померз весь :(
<baronos> ysyxt [jkjlyfz pbvf ,skf
<baronos> нынче холодная зима была
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos> [Raiden]: кстати, белая черешня еще вкусней, она ароматней и слаще :) правда у нас дерева нет, но у соседа быват сорву в тихую, пока он у меня тырит красную :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Quest2010> dmsg
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> привет
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<shenmue> первый день фигового лета!!!
<Sheogorath> школота детектед
<SergeyIT> лето как лето
<skai-falkorr> Sheogorath: ты сам себя задетектировал?Оо
<skai-falkorr> суров
<shenmue> енто кто школяр? не мешайте молодому поколению изучать опенсорц
<umren> молодое поколение думают активно сидирует восьмерочку на торрентах уже
<shenmue> отфиналилась уже?  хм... а что с уефу решили? никто не в курсе?
<umren> н утак рс
<umren> релиз кандидат вроде
<umren> хз с уефу
<umren> этож только если оем покупать
<skai-falkorr> релиз превью
<skai-falkorr> потом ртм
<shenmue> потом сп1 сп2 сп3 вин9
<SergeyIT> вы о чем?
<umren> win8
<SergeyIT> и еще операторы (
<umren> мне интересно как она на планшетах зафейлится
<umren> а остальное не очень интересно
<SergeyIT> одному стытно стало... ушел
<SergeyIT> стыдно
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: какое три?вон для семерки даж два не выпустили
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: да какой он оператор то:)
<skai-falkorr> окстись
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я о тебе )
<skai-falkorr> я покраснел сейчас?
<SergeyIT> неа )
<skai-falkorr> хехе:)
<shenmue> хм... не знал что в tty4 дебагер постоянно запушен
<[Raiden]> в 4 логин запущен по умолчинаю getty или аналог
<[Raiden]> в убунте
<shenmue> во что мной давно было замечено что некоторые такие тонкости ну вообще нигде не упоминаются
<shenmue> вот*
<umren> на то и тонкости
<shenmue> ЕРРОР! смари лог либо tty4 и думаешь а чего оно там в тту4 делает
<nuts_x> http://512kb.ru/content/view/54751/51/
<shenmue> "а как смогли вверх панель поднять, этоже ведь на канноникал?" =)
<[Raiden]> http://lge730.ru/uploads/posts/2012-03/1332692040_android-proshivka.jpg
<shenmue> няшка
<umren> http://funny-pictures-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Windows-8-vs.-Aol.jpg
<SergeyIT> все новое - хорошо забытое старое
<[Raiden]> хехе http://2sim-market.ru/shop/112/desc/i9220-note
<mortuary> доброй ночи
<mortuary> вы все убунтите?
<[Raiden]> Ну, да.
<baronos> неа
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты то кубунтишь :)
<mortuary> я циамоню)
<[Raiden]> Я считаю это одним дистром
<mortuary> как там кеды все такие же гламурные?
<[Raiden]> угу )
<mortuary> рюшечки блештяточки)
<mortuary> аморок все так же хорошь?
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0602/h_1338582905_5938125_5d1b0fd1b2.png
<[Raiden]> яамарок я не использую
<mortuary> шрифт андройдовский?
<[Raiden]> не, у меня oxygen
<[Raiden]> ihban
<[Raiden]> шрифт
<mortuary> как же без амарок? он мне очень нравился
<mortuary> ооо минт в своем стиле - W: Не удалось получить http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-headless_6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mortuary>   Хеш сумма не совпадает
<[Raiden]> 2.х не умеет cue, я пользую clementine и deadbeef иногда
<mortuary> клементин и нувола, да, наше все
<mortuary> а что у нас есть годное с гномом 3, на основе убунту?
<baronos> ничего
<[Raiden]> берешь alternate , в бут меню по F кнопкам лазиешь, там опция ноу гуи. Ставишь ,поднимаешь сеть и ставишь  сеессию гном3
<[Raiden]> хотя можно просто доставить к юнити, оно мало весит и мал омешает
<mortuary> что-то я жестко подвис, аж ресетом спасаться пришлось
<mortuary> так что там про гном 3?
<baronos> ничего
<Scrimmer> как дерзко
<Scrimmer> брутально*
<tagezi> ещё эпитеты? )
<SergeyIT> баронос выдохся
<tagezi> это Илья выдохся )
<baronos> mortuary | а что у нас есть годное с гномом 3, на основе убунту?
<baronos>  baronos | ничего
<mortuary> оу
<mortuary> ок
<AmaroVita> Годное с гномом 3 на основе Убунту - это Убунту
<mortuary> baronos: а ты же на гном шеле, да?
<mortuary> AmaroVita: ну это понятно, я имею ввиду из коробки
<umren> baronos mint?
<AmaroVita> Учитывая, что на цд из коробки остается все меньше... Не вижу особой разницы.
<Kyshtynbai> интернет гады отключили
<Kyshtynbai> стрелять колотить. сегодня ж июнь. вот и отключили((
<mortuary> AmaroVita: цд?
<AmaroVita> CD
<baronos> mortuary: угу, только на дебиан дистре ;)
<mortuary> baronos: старая школа :)
<baronos> mortuary: типа того :) все свежее, все годное и ничего не падает и не глючит :)
<mortuary> baronos: а какая ветка?
<baronos> mortuary: тестинг wheezy, вчера на сид был x64, там не завелась eve пришлось на 32 идти :)
<mortuary> 8-ку чтоли на виртуалке покрутить)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ты в ив онлайн рубисся?)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: пытаюсь :D сегодня глупо удалил старую папку вайна в котором скачан был eve, теперь заного качаю :D
<Kyshtynbai> хехе)
<tagezi> все спокойнойо ночи
<tagezi> .йгше
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-02
<Learn_C> Здравствуйте. Хотел поставить Matlab, а он попросил путь к бинарнику, которого нет, закрыл окно, где надо указать путь до бинарника, а пакет продолжает "устанавливаться". Процесс: http://smotr.im/5b8J . Кто подскажет как это можно красиво и без ущер
<Learn_C> ба убить?
<Learn_C> sudo dpkg --remove matlab-support
<Learn_C> если вдруг пригодится
<umren> yo
<Splash_d> ..
<Splash_d> ой
<Splash_d> всем привет! :)
<mortuary> хелло
<mortuary> как бы узнать если у меня поддержка vt-x/amd-v и если есть то как ее включить?
<Splash_d> в биосе посмотри
<mortuary> Splash_d: она там так и на зывается?
<mortuary> нету походу(
<andrex> Virtualization = enable в биосе или както так, больше её никак не включить, проверить egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<mortuary> andrex: ничего не говорит
<mortuary> Virtualization тоже в CPU нема, неужели я такой древний
<andrex> ну значит неподдерживат
<MetallDoctor> Салют.
<MetallDoctor> Никто не сталкивался с относительно медленным холодным стартом некоторых программ?
<MetallDoctor> gedit от 3 секунд, nautilus - от 4, обычно около 6-7...
<MetallDoctor> Я хочу что бы они появлялись до того, как я закончу второй клик.
<MetallDoctor> АУ?
<andrex> preload
<MetallDoctor> Всего?
<andrex> а как хотиш
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_optimization
<MetallDoctor> Хочу, что бы было быстро.
<MetallDoctor> Сейчас полистаю...
<MetallDoctor> Нашел. Правда, инфы мало - насколько демон прожорлив до памяти, как он определяет программы... Впрочем, может, получится....
<Scrimmer> привет всем ;)
<[Raiden]> интересно снято http://youtu.be/ivxmgT-LNS4
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: привет
<MetallDoctor> [:|||||||||||:]
<Alagos> Добрый день. Кто-то использует keepass на 12.04? У меня она постоянно пропадает из панели юнити. Свернёшь ее - а потом как развернуть и найти - вообще не понятно. Как с таким бороться?
<[Raiden]> я использую, но у меня нету юнити. Так что не смогу помочь
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0602/h_1338642876_7381115_594a30eba6.png
<skai-falkorr> baronos: вот тебе точно понравится восьмерка
<baronos> skai-falkorr: упаси боже, я смотрел её, это отвратная фигня
<skai-falkorr> baronos: она мышевозна как гномощель
<skai-falkorr> все в твоем духе
<Scrimmer> особенно rc версия)
<Scrimmer> внешний вид упростили до такой степени, что аж бида)
<Scrimmer> (про win8)
<safinaskar> нян-кот в баше! набери команду:
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я не вижу мышевозности, у меня клавиатура работает в основном
<safinaskar> while :; do printf '[^_^]'; sleep 0.1; printf '\b\b\b\b\b~'; done
<skai-falkorr> жеванный стыд.хочешь добавить в метро гуглопочту и календарь - будь добр подруби лайв аккаунт сначала
<skai-falkorr> хочешь открыть приложения - будь добр идти в метро, потом во все приложения
<skai-falkorr> ибо пуск уже не можно
<skai-falkorr> *модно
<skai-falkorr> а ченить типо синапса нет
<skai-falkorr> или поиска как в даше
<Scrimmer> ну насчет этого я не согласен
<Scrimmer> в метро добавить ссылку на приложение легко
<Scrimmer> не обязательно сразу дуть во все
<skai-falkorr> можно
<skai-falkorr> но его сначала надо добавить
<Scrimmer> разве это проблема?
<skai-falkorr> это раздражает
<skai-falkorr> поставил чтото - иди в метро, потом во все.запускай.и добавляй в метро
<skai-falkorr> хоть бы хоткеи выложили куда
<skai-falkorr> а то угадывай, что супер+таб переключает между метро окнами
<skai-falkorr> а альт таб по всем приложениям
<[Raiden]> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/30-new-hotkeys-for-windows-8/
<skai-falkorr> и все завязано на лайв аккаунт.без него пукнуть низя
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я говорю про официально. вон в убунте зажми супер - тебе покажут хоткеи
<[Raiden]> зато если ты попадешь за комп где не убунта...
<[Raiden]> а допустим рхел
<[Raiden]> а вин8 везде вин8
<skai-falkorr> ага.будь добр выучи 100500 неявных хоткеев
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> и так мало метро приложений
<skai-falkorr> кинопоиск есть,а гугла нет
<skai-falkorr> странно аж
<baronos> skai-falkorr: есть дело :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: чегой, братюнь?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: нужен DNSAPI.dll :D
<[Raiden]> ещё кде везде кде, а если что не нравится по хоткеям, то меняются.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: уже не надо :)
<skai-falkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/dnsapi.dll
<skai-falkorr> на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/7/a/7/1/787c7bd071342ae065d596633fb.jpg
<[Raiden]> не то окно
<skai-falkorr> в общем восьмерка как убунта. первые полгода после релиза - ток для энтузиастов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: мечта кощея - над златом чахнуть
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> Надо собраться и гном2 сделать
<skai-falkorr> юнити торт
<UNIm95>  как идея народ?
<tagezi> всем привет
<skai-falkorr> а если надо мелкомягкого - семерка еще 8 лет будет жива
<skai-falkorr> а там и на мак подкопить можно
<UNIm95> tagezi: чего сломал? рпивет
<UNIm95> привет*
<tagezi> систему, напрочь
<tagezi> =(
<skai-falkorr> но юнити торт
<tagezi> вернее даже не сисему, а понятие о системе )
<UNIm95> tagezi:выкладывай
<tagezi> ээ.. это офтоп.. так что не.. есть поинтереснее темы )))
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: мы тут обсуждаем вин8. не говори нам об оффтопе
<tagezi> ну, я думаю всёравно, обсуждение экзамена по истории вас мало интерисует )
<artus> tagezi, двоишник :D
<tagezi> не, троешник ))))
<artus> хе, слабак )
<tagezi> причем я единственный получил тройку, остальные 4 -5 )
<artus> я воть когдато даже грамоту за сей предмет получил, сам офигел, да давно это было ...
<tagezi> у меня тоже не было никогда по Культурологии, Истории, Политологии ниже 5 )))
<tagezi> просто преподу было всёравно на знания, ему главное было ссылки в реыерате правильно раставленные )
<tagezi> ф*
<artus> я вот чето как то только один предмет и знаю из перечисленого )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, artus, день добрый, господа ;)
<artus> да какой он добрый , так себе )
<tagezi> да не, офигенный день.. эксперимент удался на славу ))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<Scrimmer> artus, :(
<Lorgus> hi all
<artus> Scrimmer, когда с утра тебе сосед перфоратором над головой долбит, день как то не складывается)
<skai-falkorr> artus: а зачем ты над соседом долбил перфоратором
<artus> skai-falkorr, да я дождусь когда они окончательно заселятцо и уже тогда достану свой перф и буду долбить )
<tagezi> дятел.. ещё и вредный =)
<Lorgus> как uniti отключить в 12.04
<Alagos> [Raiden]: заценил твой скриншот. Конки или виджет?
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: никак.нет такого пакета
<Scrimmer> Lorgus: юзай гном
<Scrimmer> там нету unity
<Lorgus> как включить гном ???
<[Raiden]> Alagos: плазмойды входящие в комплект кде
<Scrimmer> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Lorgus> спс
<Scrimmer> пжлста
<tagezi> Scrimmer: объясни ему ещё как потом сеанс менять )
<Scrimmer> ну когда спросит, тогда и расскажу)
<gridis> Привет всем
<Scrimmer> ба, да это же сам гридис
<Lorgus> После данной операции, объём занятого дискового пространства возрастёт на 72,7 MB. Хотите продолжить [Д/н]? y Аварийное завершение. =0(((
<gridis> :)
<tagezi> gridis: привет, коль не прикалываешься )
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> нафига y?
<Scrimmer> если тебе напиасно или Д или н, ето раз
<Scrimmer> и во вторых, нажми просто Enter
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: и что?
<skai-falkorr> y или n тоже работает
<Scrimmer> у меня так не действует, по крайней мере
<skai-falkorr> независимо от локали
<Scrimmer> у меня нет ;)
<gridis> Вопрос, кто хорошо в nginx разбирается?
<skai-falkorr> ага.а еще у тебя по простому энтеру работает.а у всех - нет
<Lorgus> Scrimmer, поставил... как включить его по умолчанию???
<Scrimmer> заверши сеанс
<Lorgus> ок
<Scrimmer> там, где будет поле для ввода пароля, будет значек
<Lorgus> понял
<Scrimmer> да пжиты, там выбери или гном классик, или просто гном
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/lkJpR - эх
<tagezi> а можно sudo apt-get install win7 ?
<tagezi> =)
<umren> win8
<Scrimmer> ща узнаем
<Scrimmer> :(
<Scrimmer> winxp запускают уже под андроидом =\
<gridis> а нафиг вам вин хр нужен вообще?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: это ми порабощённый маками? )
<Scrimmer> мне не нужен, у меня даже андроида нету
<Scrimmer> tagezi, в точку ;)
<gridis> ну что, нет знатоков nginx?
<Scrimmer> у меня denwer раньше был, там был nginx :3
<gridis> )))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: помоему вин вообще не нужен ) он только умы людей колечит )
<Scrimmer> лагающая фигня :(
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: да ладно. вон семерка еще удачная у них
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну если сравнивать с убунтой то она лагает не намного больше ))))
<skai-falkorr> ей недостает scale, гибкой настройки хоткеев и нескольких столов
<Scrimmer> tagezi, вообще не согласен =\
<Scrimmer> 12.04 с юнити кушает 350 мб, приложения работают шустро. win 7 кушает чистой 35% оперы, с антивирусом - 45%. при моих то 2 гб это слишком
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<Scrimmer> у win прикольно разве что то, что блокнотик быстро открывается, по сравнению с gedit (
<skai-falkorr> 2гб
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я не говорю про сколько он жрёт, я говорю про лаги )
<Scrimmer> у меня лагов нету :)
<skai-falkorr> семерка ест 700 метров (35%) с запущенным хромым и открытым гуглоплюсом
<Scrimmer> у меня с хромом 55 кушала
<Scrimmer> Lorgus, рассказывай
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: не пробовал не ставить ворованную ультиматку, а достаточную хом премиум или прошку?
<Lorgus> Scrimmer, =0) угадал..... как на панель добавить приложения  чет не пашет правая кнопка мышки на панели
<[Raiden]> если рамы 2гб то какая юзеру разница, 350 занято или 700
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: ты альт забыл
<tagezi> Scrimmer: вот, попал.. теперь расказывай всё )
<Lorgus> skai-falkorr, не помогает альт
<Scrimmer> skai-falkorr, не-а
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а я тут причем?) это уже другая бида)
<tagezi> там наверное контр+альт+шифт+а+кпм )
<skai-falkorr> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME Shell - это графическая среда, пришедшая на смену GNOME Classic. Подробней:  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell Помощь по GNOME Shell !baronos
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: наслаждайся
<Scrimmer> Lorgus, а ты shell запустил или классик?
<Lorgus> класик
<Lorgus> классик
<Scrimmer> http://ubuntovod.ru/interface/fix-ambiance-gnome-classic.html
<Scrimmer> попробуй это
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> как все же теперь на панель апплеты добавлять ???
<Lorgus> Scrimmer, помогло частично.... теперь иконки на панель перетаскиваются
<Lorgus> но по кнопке мышки фик чо добавишь
<Lorgus> и куда АДМИНИСТРИРОВАНИЕ делось ???
<Scrimmer> не капси
<Lorgus> не капсю.... эт меню
<tagezi> вот так всегда, сначала: на что бы поменять Юнити?, а потом: что делать с этой гадастью?
<umren> сиди с юнити и не занимайся ерундой)
<Lorgus> не не... юнити эт гадость... я из за нее с 11.10 на 11.04 вернулся
<skai-falkorr> юнити торт
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: на 11.10 4 версия юнити
<skai-falkorr> на 11.04 - третья
<skai-falkorr> они обе срань
<skai-falkorr> на 12.04 - 5.10 юнити
<skai-falkorr> она торт
<Scrimmer> как перезагрузить настройки /etc/network/interfaces ?)
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: сервис нетворкинг рестарт
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг.
<shenmue> хм... вообщем заюзал флэш из хрома. должен отметить что отлично пашет
<umren> http://img6.joyreactor.ru/pics/post/%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B-auto-27756.png
<umren> :D
<shenmue> боянчег
<umren> боянчег
<umren> актуален до сих пор
<umren> что забавно)
<mortuary> как то меня цианомон с каждым часом растраиват все больше
<Scrimmer> так грустно
<baronos> перехрди на кеды :)
<gridis> переходи на виндовс :)
<mortuary> baronos: они слишком гламурный для меня :)
<mortuary> *е
<baronos> дак тотже циамон почти, панель + аля пуск (меню)
<mortuary> тут даже  почему то не все установленные приложения отображаются в меню, через рерминал приходится запускать
<mortuary> локализация меню не полная
<mortuary> даже с установкой доп. пакетов
<mortuary> у меня на работе крыса как то полноценней выглядит :)
<mortuary> baronos: а почему кеды сообщество кинуло?
<baronos> mortuary: да там терки из-за бабок были :D
<mortuary> :D
<mortuary> baronos: и кто теперь у вас спонсор?)
<baronos> mortuary: я на дебиан с гном3. я хз кто там спонсор у кде на убунту :D
<mortuary> baronos: мда, точно же
<mortuary> циамон, гном юнити - не могли одно оставить чтоли... вот теперь думай что дальше ставить, ума не приложу
<[Raiden]> mortuary: какое сообщество кинуло кеды?
<shenmue> ну всё
<shenmue> хана сообществу
<shenmue> бога грома разозлили
<[Raiden]> просто , для меня это новость.
<mortuary> [Raiden]: убунту кинуло кубунту, наверно так)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden] придется тебе свой канал открывать )
<mortuary> [Raiden]: сказали, не будем вам больше денег давать, крутитесь сами)
<SergeyIT> rubuntu
<shenmue> общество любителей творчества буранских бабушек отказалась от кде
<[Raiden]> mortuary: каноникал != сообщество
<shenmue> разработчики кде в панике. что будет дальше? смотрите на нашем канале
<mortuary> ну вы поняли, да)
<mortuary> ну что... на унити вернуться?)
<[Raiden]> тебе решать. Оно впринципе такое же странное как циннамон. )
<mortuary> [Raiden]: но больше оно прилизано чтоли. а Mageia на чем у нас базируется?
<[Raiden]> в магее основная версия с кде. Н отак же основной установщик - двд версия и там ест ьвыбор что ставить
<SergeyIT> mortuary, а задачи то какие?
<mortuary> SergeyIT: десктоп домашний
<SergeyIT> и чем юнити не устраивает?
<mortuary> как файлопомойка с раздачей по ps3 медиа сервер)
<mortuary> SergeyIT: да вот в принципе ничего лучше не вижу
<SergeyIT> mortuary, так для этого ДЕ и не важен
<mortuary> SergeyIT: да это понятно
<SergeyIT> mortuary, мне тоже ДЕ не важен, дает запускать нужные проги и хорошо
<[Raiden]> интеграция между программами штука не лишняя. А что бы она была, надо придумат ьи разработать некий набор взаимодействующих программ
<[Raiden]> говоря короче - де
<[Raiden]> без этого можно жить, но всетаки это имеет некоторую важность
<mortuary> SergeyIT: я за последнее время перепровал xfce, lxde и gnom3... и да все они дают возможность запускать то, что мне нужно... но чего то не хватает)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так кто же против, если надо - пользуй ныжный ДЕ (но на других не дави :))
<mortuary> SergeyIT: дык я без пропаганды)
<[Raiden]> Ну, моя идея заключается только в том, что гном не является хорошим де и вообще фактически выбора нет, полноценное де только одно.
<SergeyIT> mortuary, я же не тебе, а Райдену )
<[Raiden]> и эта идея никак не заставляет в общем-то переходить на кде. не хотите - и не надо.
<mortuary> [Raiden]: ладно уговорил)
<[Raiden]> Я уже немног оуспокоился после появления г3 и юнити. Но всё ещё буду говорить о том, что они плохие :)
<mortuary> 3.51 гб, не плохо
<mortuary> ой это двд
<mortuary> [Raiden]: ну юнити кстати с ее хоткейсами вполне юзабительна, а гном я думаю они со временем допилят
<[Raiden]> Ну это смотря как разглядывать. тут я с тобой согласен, юнити более готовое решение из коробки , чем текущий гном. Но... Де это не только хоткеи и панельки.
<[Raiden]> это ещё и всё что с ним идёт
<mortuary> [Raiden]: ты же небось на кедах всю жизнь и сидишь?
<[Raiden]> и вот тут оно такое же как и гном. Не сильно развитый функционально сотф , который с каждой версией теряет то что успели реализовать :) И ещё особенно бесит ,что "успели" за 10+ лет.
<[Raiden]> 'nj afrnbxtcrb lf;t hfpdbnbtv ckj;yj yfpdfnm? 'nj njhvj;tybt/
<[Raiden]> это не развитие , а торможение
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не всю историю сижу в лине, но отрезок проведеный в нем в основном в кде , да.
<mortuary> да, но только внешне же, на самом деле с  6 убунты на гноме, набор основных програм почти не изменился, ну на всякия плееры которые они меняли и мультимедию если не обращать внимания, а вот де, да перевнуло все с ног на голову)
<[Raiden]> в том то и дело, что почти не изменился. С ф10 снова проблемы, с выбором кодировки в гедит проблема, в еог даже кропнуть нельзя, я уже молчу про слайдшоу с 3д эффектами
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> да и муттер по сути не далеко от метасити ушел.
<[Raiden]> в юнити это сглажено использованием компиза
<mortuary> ну фф я не узаю, а что у гедита с кодировками? я его юзаю практически все время т.к. верстаю в нем и никогда ничего такого не замечал..
<[Raiden]> ну всё очень просто, если ты открыл файл не в той кодировке, то что бы сменить кодировку ,его надо переоткрывать. А в kate просто есть выбор налету )
<[Raiden]> причем давно
<mortuary> ну да есть такое.. еог это фоторедактор какой то?
<baronos> во славу kate, ура товарищи!
<baronos> даёшь слайдшоу с 3D эффектами, во славу кде!
<mortuary> лол
<[Raiden]> там это уже есть, ставишь kipi-plugins и смотрелка расширяется функционально, включая такое слайдшоу.
<shenmue> циамонка все же няшка
<[Raiden]> Ну , и в нем и в г3 есть несколько удачных идей...
 * [Raiden] не злой сегодня
<Kyshtynbai> фактически. фактически. г3 ничем не отличается от кед, а кеды от ксфсе. гуи он и в африке гуи
 * Kyshtynbai настроен на философский лад сегодня
<shenmue> хм..
<shenmue>  Kyshtynbai а как ты думаешь с точки зрения банальной эрудиции каждый эрудированный индивидуум локализованный в своем виде имеет право игнорировать тенденции парадоксальных реальностей?
 * SergeyIT как всегда, считает, что ДЕ не имеет значения
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: папа, а с кем ты сейчас разговариваешь (С) :)))))
<[Raiden]> я  считаю что надо перестать кучковаться и сделать глобальное , одно де.
<Kyshtynbai> нене
<[Raiden]> я даже готов кде пожертвовать ради этого )
<Kyshtynbai> это не наш выбор) весь опенесорс это право на выбор
<[Raiden]> но есть 1 важный фактор. Это одно де должно быть конкуретным. Что бы не стыдно было показать виндузятнику или маководу.
<[Raiden]> и легким, что бы юзер находил как что настроить без хавту
<[Raiden]> легким != тупым и упрощенным
<umren> "шел год 2080, линуксоиды так и не смогли решить проблему с де" ?
<[Raiden]> ну типа того. В идее постройки ос на базе гту\линукс нехватает немного строгости. Если бы был закон, по которому любой форк не имеет права называться линукс, то де могло бы быть сколько угодно
<[Raiden]> а в линуксе при этом только одно
<[Raiden]> может быть у каноникал что-то получится. Они и так как бы не на последнем месте. И есть потенциал потеснить всех ещё больше, даже если будет проигрыш где-то функционально.
<[Raiden]> за счет маркетинга и сговора с производительями
<umren> ну да, вся надежда на них
<umren> без локомотива, будет такая же помойка вечно)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: только юнити, только хардкор
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если уж делать на основе чего, так выбрать самое юзабельное
<[Raiden]> практика показывает, что самое юзабельное - это то что есть по умолчанию :) Вот в моей мобиле есть симба 9.3 с одним ифейсом
<[Raiden]> и всё отлично
<[Raiden]> и выбора нет ))
<[Raiden]> ну почти.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я поставил спб мобайл шелл
<[Raiden]> или если голосовать на ресурсах где много юзеров убунты, то лидером будет юнити
<[Raiden]> а если на форуме минта, то лидером будет синнамон
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: думаешь?
<[Raiden]> Ну, думаю да )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот если где много убунтологов - там мнения разделяются. ибо на убунту многие уходят с сурцовых и геморных дистров.заради простоты установки, новизны (по сравнению с демьяном) и размеру реп.плюс мейнстрим позволяет
<skai-falkorr> думать, что какое нить новое софтварё выйдет в качестве пакетов к ынтерпрайзам (рмп) и к убунте (деб)
<[Raiden]> ну, во флудильнях разделяются, а в госовалках больше голосов будет у юнити
<shenmue> на лре голосовалка была
<shenmue> лоре*
<shenmue> кеды на первой а дальше форки гнома
<[Raiden]> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=ru&langpair=en|ru&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&u=http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/poll-result-15800-votes-cast-unity-named-most-popular-desktop/&usg=ALkJrhiFz7BgArUbMMarMXxNhzcaI2_H7g
<[Raiden]> вот тут опрос про 11.10  и больше всего голосов у юнити
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> лор примерн ов 2 раза старше убунты. Там не только пользователи убунты
<[Raiden]> была ещё новость, что у 77% убунтологов дуалбут. Может поэтому им интересна юнити. Она выглядит экзотично по сравнению с виндовс :)
<Pr0f1t> у меня дуалбут)
<[Raiden]> и у меня..
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Pr0f1t> =)
<[Raiden]> я иногда играю. последнее было Rage
<Pr0f1t> а я пытаюсь играть через вайн, и пытаюсь улучшить быстродействие
<Pr0f1t> давно хотел спросить, а есть ли возможность использовать настоящий установленный виндовс(который так же можно загружать дуалбут) для эмуляции виндовс приложений ?
<[Raiden]> под вайн могу посоветовать космических рейнджеров и джедай академи
<[Raiden]> )
<mortuary> а вот и я
<[Raiden]> Pr0f1t: а фиг знает. можно попробовать сделать бекап винды или всего её раздела. А потом для теста реальную папку с виндой указать как  домашнюю для вайна и реальынй програм фаелс
<[Raiden]> я не делал
<mortuary> а как называется пакет, с которым можно унити настроить, размер иконок там все дела?
<go8765> как wget-ом скачать блог блогспота с картинками?
<go8765> mortuary: gnome-twek-tool?
<[Raiden]> сходи в гугл, там полно готовых строк на эту тему
<mortuary> go8765, мейби я не помню)
<go8765> 2raiden: у него адресса по типу - 3.bp.blogspot.* для картинок и если стоит запрет на скачивание по ссылкам вверх то он их не видит. есть какие-то варианты?
<Pr0f1t> myunity настока юнити
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.
<Pr0f1t> и ещё общий системный твикер Ubuntu Tweak
<[Raiden]> есть твикалка юнини ещё, гном-твикер не то
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre
<[Raiden]> если бы лет 7 назад мне сказали что будет куча каких-то твикеров, я бы удивился
<[Raiden]> )
<Pr0f1t> Ubuntu Tweak - классная, там все настройки MyUnity есть =) и ещё много всего
<[Raiden]> ок
<mortuary> Pr0f1t, оно
<skai-falkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/44285/
<skai-falkorr> от блин
<skai-falkorr> а мы учились так просто
<Pr0f1t> ужс
<pr0mode> всем ку
<mortuary> qq
<Alagos> KeyMemo.com
<Alagos> Забавный алгоритм для шифрования паролей онлайн :)
<SergeyIT> Alagos, забавный - это когда не расшифровать обратно ?
<shenmue> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0602/h_1338643176_7121419_de01ba0b31.png
<[Raiden]> 5!
<shenmue> 4!
<shenmue> а о до чего отчет?
<FreeZZZ> здраствуйте
<FreeZZZ> !nick FreeZZZ
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick FreeZZZ'
<nuts_x> shenmue: :-D
<FreeZZZ> !nick *
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick *'
<FreeZZZ> а сейчас видно?
<FreeZZZ> !nick FreeZZZ
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick FreeZZZ'
<artus> @kick FreeZZZ харош флудить
<FreeZZZ> Это было немного не честно
<FreeZZZ> есть вопрос на тему ide для веба
<FreeZZZ> с закосом под вижак
<artus> FreeZZZ, в гугл
<FreeZZZ> artus, https://encrypted-tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSYqnKJ_EKYiR5bSli514pCbKAJYczB_YUhbRZ_LO77pYkIc7O8
<artus> @kban --host FreeZZZ 864000 та да
<shenmue> artus хы ты еще бы спел что ли =)
<shenmue> на прощание
<[Raiden]> бантон
<artus> shenmue, ))
<[Raiden]> от рингтон
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/06/02/seventy/
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], есть правда, полуправда, ложь и статистика
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-03
<Scrimmer> всем с добрым утром :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> shenmue: гамарджопа
<[Raiden]> генацвали
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> shenmue, [Raiden], привет
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, как через easyTag теги перегнать в читаемый вид, если при расшифровке кракозябр через онлайн дишефраторы пишет cp1252>cp1251
<Alagos> Пробовал выставлять разные настройки, не помогает...
<skai-falkorr> уняня
<[Raiden]> Alagos: а настройках выбрать надо что на входе и что на выходе
<[Raiden]> я не очень помню
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/540693/2058948c
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: укажи в настройках кодировку тегов.
<skai-falkorr> после выберешь музон
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: в качестве кодировки выбирай юникод
<Alagos> Вот с этими настройками я выбирал файл и просто сохранял
<skai-falkorr> читается везде, включая венду и онлайн сервисы
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: http://itmages.com/image/view/540693/2058948c
<skai-falkorr> после выбора музла она будет подчеркнута красным
<Alagos> Так кракозябры остаются!
<Alagos> При том что все выбрано, вроде, правильно.
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: дык у тебя в1 в ср1251, а характер сет в 1252
<Pr0f1t> посоны, как в help.ubuntu.ru/wiki статью запостить?
<skai-falkorr> (намекаю.смотри вниз)
<skai-falkorr> Pr0f1t: харегаться и писать
<Pr0f1t> зарегался, а писать куда?
<[Raiden]> а на qt  такая штучка есть http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0603/h_1338718944_6502131_a9757d5c8f.png
<skai-falkorr> Pr0f1t: ты вообще знаешь, как работать с любыми wiki сайтами?
<Pr0f1t> честно нет =)
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: а как надо? Я читал дето что v1.* нужно в ср1251 делать
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: все в utf
<skai-falkorr> utf теги прочитаются везде
<skai-falkorr> дешевые китайские плееры, яподы, вин плееры, линь плееры, онлайн (всякие гугл мюзики и прочее)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: v1 лучше вырезать вообще , там  ест ьограничения на используемую кодировку
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: utf спокойно работают в в1
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: Нижняя галка, как я понимаю, спрашивает какая кодировка сейчас у тега, я правильно понял? И ее стоит оставить в 1252?
<[Raiden]> Если есть только  в1 - конвертить в в2 ,если оба тега, в1 вырезать - имхо
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: ставь в утф
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: твоя кутейка умеет добавлять обложку?а то не видно чтото?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: вообще русская кодировка 1251
<Pr0f1t> спасибо за разъяснение
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не русская, а вин киррилица
<skai-falkorr> Pr0f1t: там в вики есть раздел о том, как с ней работать
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: плюс поддерживает ли сддб и аналоги?
<Alagos> Я понимаю что 1251, но при расшифровке кракозябр мне декодеровщик пишет 1252>1251
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: ты выбери утф
<skai-falkorr> потом выбираешь музон
<skai-falkorr> он тут же покрывается красным (мол есть изменения)
<Alagos> Я поставил везде утф, и попробовал сохранить выбранное. Ничего не изменилос. Кракозябры остались.
<skai-falkorr> жмешь сохранить именения на диск для всех.и теги перепишут в кодироку
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: у тя 1252 же оставалось
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr:я не пробовал, отображать умеет  ,
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а там цивильная музыка?
<[Raiden]> .
<Alagos> Я пробовал нижнюю делать 1252 и убф - результата нет
<Alagos> Ария - 1100 :)
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: удали все теги.потом через сддб заполни
<skai-falkorr> жмешь заполнить теги.указываешь альбом и группу.выбираешь его версию (если есть)
<skai-falkorr> и он сам запишет теги в песни
<Alagos> Как удалить - понятно. А вот как кодировку нормальную сделать в тех что уже есть?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: она должна переписаться сама.хз почему у тя не переписывает.мож надо перезапустить утилиту, чтобы настройки поменялись принялись?
<Alagos> При том что название альбома потеряется, так как оно у меня лежит просто в папке с именем исполнителя
<Alagos> Сейчас перезапущу. Внизу галка 1252 нужна?
<Alagos> Character set for reading ID3 tag
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: епте.ты выбрал музончик с этого альбома. удалил теги.нажал заполнить.выбрал из базы чем заполнять.они заполнились.нажал отсортировать/переименовать. выбрал структуру каталога/названия.нажал применить.
<skai-falkorr> в итоге имеем в музыке папку альбома с музыкой, переименованной по твоему шаблону
<[Raiden]> выберать для теста картинку лень http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0603/h_1338719443_1281708_92d8ce5f9c.png
<Alagos> Так названия альбомов и года потеряются. Так как все лежит в папке Ария, все альбомы.
<skai-falkorr> включая название альбома тоже шаблоном задать можно
<skai-falkorr> при заполнениии указывается и год и название. шаблоном можно задать вид папок год - название альбома/номер.группа - название
<skai-falkorr> он сам перенесет их по папкам и переименует
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: там тип картинки есть?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: просто тип тега cover front читают все.а тип pic other не все.
<[Raiden]> да не знаю, закрыл уже
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в тегах можно напихать многое.
<skai-falkorr> теги крутые
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и заполнение с сддб
<skai-falkorr> есть?
<skai-falkorr> переименование по маске?
<skai-falkorr> собственные шаблоны?
<[Raiden]> клади каверарты в папку как и все.
<[Raiden]> найди хомсайт или сам смотри )
<[Raiden]> я тольк овырезал ид в1
<skai-falkorr> ну тада утилита, конечно, как простой редактор тегов сойдет, но на полноценный каталогизатор пока не тянет
<skai-falkorr> божеш ты мой. кутейный софт оказался урезанней и огрызочней, чем гткшный
<skai-falkorr> надо пометить этот день в календаре:)
<[Raiden]> а ты уже сравнивал или только потому, что я совершал не все описаныне тобой задачи?
<[Raiden]> вообще функционал зависит не от тулкита, а от хига де и идиотизма программистов. В гноме просто идиотизм встречается чаще.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тут просто писали на гтк:)совсем не для гнома
<skai-falkorr> а гномохиг эт канешн страшно
<[Raiden]> aptitude install python-mutagen
<[Raiden]> find . -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 -d --remove-v1
<[Raiden]> самый простой метод конвертации
<skai-falkorr> хуже только метрохиг
<Alagos> Я не совсем понимаю что значит / в изитаге?
<[Raiden]> путь наверное
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: эммм...разделитель?
<Alagos> %a - %b - %/%n - %t
<skai-falkorr> в данном случае создаст в структуре шаблона папку
<[Raiden]> а..
<Alagos> %a - %b/%n - %t
<skai-falkorr> первое - название верхней папки.в конце - название файла
<Alagos> Точнее так
<[Raiden]> перед / видимо  папка
<Alagos> А...
<skai-falkorr> тобиш %a - %b/%n - %t это "исполнитель - название альбома/номер трека - название"
<[Raiden]> скопируй куда-нить 1 папку и пробуй )
<skai-falkorr> если добавить еще / - будет создано две папки
<skai-falkorr> но последний блок - всегда файл
<[Raiden]> мне на самом деле тукит гтк3 симпотичен и темы красивые есть. Но не нравится тольк очто в де на нем не реализованы простейшие вещи, анпример гуи для выбора цвета\редактирования css
<skai-falkorr> тобиш можно сделать %артист/%год - %альбом/%номер - %название
<Alagos> Попробовал перезапустить программу, все-равно кракозябры видит и все...
<[Raiden]> в общем пионерские поделки не имеющие ничего общего с юзер френдли.
<Alagos> а так -e слитно с ср1251 или раздельно?
<[Raiden]> иногда бывает пофиг, но правильенй раздельно
<[Raiden]> какую программу? если речь про плейер с базой, то её надо пересоздать\пречитать
<[Raiden]> пере*
<Alagos> find . -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 -d --remove-v1 - помогло
<Alagos> Это значит что для конвертации через easyTag тоже нужно указывать кодировку для чтения как ср1251? Хотя я это уже пробовал, все-равно были кракозябры.
<[Raiden]> ну да, и на выход утф8
<[Raiden]> там 2 опции
<Alagos> Блин, все-равно при скане оно кракозябры видит. Чего так?
<Alagos> Я так понимаю, что когда я задам нормальную текущую кодировку тегов - кракозябров уже быть не должно при повторном сканировании?
<[Raiden]> http://vladimir-stupin.blogspot.com/2009/02/mp3-linux-debian.html
<Alagos> Это значит что easyTag просто тупит? А я парюсь и парюсь :)
<[Raiden]> 50на50 либо изитаг, либо ты
<[Raiden]> )
<natan> aloha
<natan> может кто помочь советом?
<skai-falkorr> natan: советами помогают психологи
<skai-falkorr> !ask | natan
<ubuntuhelp> natan: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<natan> устанавливаю 12.04 на нутбук. в котором два жестких диска. с двд версией, с обновлением во время установки. на первый диск вынес корень и своп, на второй /home. после установки перезагружаюсь и система не грузится. черный экран и видно курсор подч
<natan> нормально вообще система переносит если точки монтирования находятся на физически различных жестких дисках?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> проблема не в этом + если хом не монтируется, то загрузка всеравн опроисходит, в таком случае проблем возникают после логина уже
<[Raiden]> т.е. твоя проблема в  другом. например загрузчик установлен не на тот винт
<[Raiden]> либо что-то с дровами видеокарты
<[Raiden]> например если нвидия и открытый драйвер, то у меня черный экран ещё при установке
<[Raiden]> лечится опцией nomodeset проблема как у меня
<natan> лайв двд нормально грузится. вообще никаких проблем нет.
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> последний линк, попробуй в оба мбр вписать, в оба винта т.е.
<[Raiden]> может не в этом дело и черный экран уже после загрузки чего-либо , я не знаю )
<skai-falkorr> natan: во первых fdisk -l на paste.pro покажи
<natan> fdisk -l http://paste.pro/5151457
<skai-falkorr> natan: так.своп и система на одном, хомяк на другом
<skai-falkorr> только загрузочным назначен второй.
<natan> вот и в этом надо было разобраться
<skai-falkorr> установи загрузчик на системный диск и все.и порядок загрузки в биосе проверь, чтобы системный шел первым
<skai-falkorr> natan: а вообще. нафига ты мучился?два одинаковых диска.запили их в рейд массив
<skai-falkorr> софтвар рейд и все
<skai-falkorr> а то 500гб на систему и своп (при том, что система в среднем занимает 4-6 гб и своп 2-4 гб)
<skai-falkorr> этож сколько места пропадает
<natan> как грамотно собрать рейд подскажите. никогда с этим дела не имел.
<skai-falkorr> !raid
<ubuntuhelp> raid is Информацию о RAID и LVM можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID и http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO . Как настроить софтварный RAID см. на !raid-soft и на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<skai-falkorr> !raid-soft
<ubuntuhelp> RAID - массив из нескольких дисков http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid создание программного Рейда здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_raid
<skai-falkorr> natan: плюс еще вроде на debian.pro было
<natan> как грамотно разбить диск. оперативной памяти 8 гигов. ноутбук, будет использоваться гибернация. системный раздел не должен быть маленьким, в нем будет жить MATLAB с расчетом на постоянное увеличение рабочих библиотех и модулей. сколько под сÐ
<UNIm95> natan это что юыло?
<UNIm95> natan *было
<UNIm95> И причем тут матлаб
<Scrimmer> какой нафиг С?
<skai-falkorr> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Scrimmer> он про венду грит
<natan> какая винда?)
<[Raiden]> natan: я люблю из системы устраивать помойку , мне хватает 30гб
<Scrimmer> у мну под систему 35 гб выделено)
<[Raiden]> во ткак быть с гибернацией не знаю. При 8гб рам.
<[Raiden]> делать 8 гб своп как бы накладно
<[Raiden]> хотя если не жаль , то делай. Т.к. я не знаю, как именно оно работает.
<[Raiden]> я ставлю на 3 раздела, у меня ещё есть 8гиговый /usr/local , я там храню валлпаперы, скрипты и ещё некотоырй мусор который не надо удалять при реинстале и который хочу видеть под каждым юзером
<skai-falkorr> для гибернации достаточно держать свопа на уровне занятой памяти.если у тя в работе не занято больше 3хгб - своп на три гб и пусть хоть 128гб рамы - он спокойно отсвопится
<skai-falkorr> однажды, установив постепенно стопицот прог и пакетов - система заняла 7гб. больше восьми не разбегалась
<[Raiden]> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13373484867575.jpg
<natan> функцию натройки софтварного рейда, я так понял, имеет альтернативный дистрибутив убунты?
<natan> *настройка рейда при установке системы
<[Raiden]> да
<skai-falkorr> natan: не только
<skai-falkorr> natan: еще и двд, если запускать текстовую установку. двд включает в себя текстовый инсталлятор с альтерната
<[Raiden]> установщики 1 из вещей котоыре мне не нравятся в убунте
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну текстовый с демьяна
<skai-falkorr> и убиквити
<[Raiden]> в какой-нить опенсусе или магее можно будет поставить на рейд из гуи.
<skai-falkorr> вприцнипе свое дело выполняет
<[Raiden]> и ещё выбрать роли или подробные пакеты
<natan> спасибо. пойду с ним разбираться.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если человек понимает про лвм - ему не нужен гуй для установки.хватит и псевдографики
<Splash_d> как там про танцора и то чего ему мешает?
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел гуи.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем?если окошко ввода и кнопка не отличается в псевдогуях?
<openvoid> лвм не нужен
<[Raiden]> админу понимающему в юникс-лайк инсталяторы вообще не нужны, достаточн омкфс, чрута и компилятора. Но как бы это ещё не повод...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: компилятор нужен школолошке
<skai-falkorr> а админу надо быстро ставить
<skai-falkorr> так что тут уже инсталлятор
<skai-falkorr> а вот навешивать графику, аналогичную внешности псевдографики заради глянцевых нопок - это уже блажь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кстати к обсуждению хига. вин8 наконец то научилось раличным раскладкам для разных приложений
<skai-falkorr> и это был один из двух плюсов ее.единственных
<[Raiden]> да там полно плюсов. Мне тольк оради нового ифейса эксплорера её хочется увидеть
<[Raiden]> а вот новый наутилус ничего кроме отвращения не вызывает
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: новый ифейс ничего особого не являет собой
<skai-falkorr> риббон только место занимает
<skai-falkorr> благо он частично вынесен на заголовок
<[Raiden]> http://www.nix.ru/art/pic/web_news/2011/aug/pb1314709351.png
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот я ж говрю. благо, что частично на заголовок вынесен
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да и информативности строки состояния потеряли
<[Raiden]> занимает ровно столько как и раньше, а функциональных элементов больше. В наутилусе же, и занимает меньше и управлять мышкой ваще низя - панели задач ваще нету.
<[Raiden]> и ещё, сама идея экономии места на моих 22 дюймах в ущерб функционала - идея идиотская
<skai-falkorr> ну среднее разрешение ноутбуков (а они сейчас прям в буме) 768 по вертикали
<skai-falkorr> фуллхд не везде еще
<[Raiden]> у меня вообще не HD
<[Raiden]> 1680х 16:10
<skai-falkorr> ну так и ноутов с 22 дюйма нима
<skai-falkorr> вот выйдут макбуки с ретиной...
<[Raiden]> если есть не везде, то надо экономить путем отключения, а не вырезания. Т.к. мал оместа не везде есть.
<skai-falkorr> ну так и не вырезали ничего из наутилуса.он как и раньше зависит от возможностей гтк
<skai-falkorr> так что жалуйся на гтк
<[Raiden]> у меня был наутилус элементари, там была редактируемая строка с кнопками, я мог вытащить например кнопку новая вкладка
<[Raiden]> и дело совсем не в гтк, дело в гноме
<[Raiden]> это тихий ужас тормозящий шествие линукс на десктопы.
<[Raiden]> уже более 10 лет
<skai-falkorr> ну он не страшнее кед.те вообще запихивают линукс обратно в консоль.вырвиглазное кутэ...уж лучше нкурсес
<[Raiden]> ...и естессно я надеялся, что патчи из элементари реализуют\попадут в гном3 и вообще что гном3 будет ем-то хорошим.
<[Raiden]> ...А потом я его увидел.
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> нюню.марк начал пилить юнити, потому что гном не идет на сотрудничество
<[Raiden]> и тут меня осенило , что гном - пустая трата времени и пустые надежды
<skai-falkorr> и за три мажорных релиза уже получил более удобную среду, чем гном
<[Raiden]> ну, местами да )
<skai-falkorr> к следующему лтс даже ты перейдешь на юнити
<skai-falkorr> особливо если они форкнут не ток систем сеттингс
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> а еще и наутилус, к примеру
<[Raiden]> я уж останусь на кде. И кстати, за счет того что мониторы вайд и узкие по высоте, у меня в кде элементов на панели умещается больше чем в вашем юнити на боковой панели
<[Raiden]> А когда нехватка места, есть масса способов его экономить без вырезания функций, прекрытие, автоскрытие или просто фуллскрин любого окна
<[Raiden]> ваще любого
<[v-8]_jupiter> В unity какято сомнительная економия места, особенно верхняя панель, которая висит не наее ничего поцепить свое не можно. В kdе одна панель на которую можно повесить все что душа пожелает.
<[Raiden]> ...и не обязательно одна
<[v-8]_jupiter> и панель можно переместить туда где удобно
<[v-8]_jupiter> а еще этот dash кторый вываливается на пол екрана и еще так не спеша я бы сказал
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ну тут панель заменяет собой менюбар (22 пихеля у каждого окошка) и заголовок при развернутом окне (еще 22 пихеля)
<skai-falkorr> даш мгновенно реагирует
<skai-falkorr> но он неудобен
<skai-falkorr> синапс лучше
<skai-falkorr> более функционален
<[v-8]_jupiter> так как не крути в Unity постоянно 2 панели
<[v-8]_jupiter> боковая и верхняя
<[v-8]_jupiter> та что сверху вообще скрыть не можно
<[Raiden]> вот этого в кде нет. Даша т.е. Но... 1. есть раличные виды раб. стола, в том числе с иконками софта и поиском, 2. есть плазмойды типа даша, например takeoff menu
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: тот даш и не нужен. если мне надо приложение я завйду в меню приложений, а если запустить так вообще по аlt+f2 пускалка шикарная
<[Raiden]> eue )
<[v-8]_jupiter> которая не отнимает пол екрана
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> я тоже тем что назвал не пользуюсь, но как бы есть
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: хочешь - сверни боковую
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: верхнюю скрыть хочу
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: а смысл?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а зчем она
<[v-8]_jupiter> пустая
<skai-falkorr> от развернутых окон останется заголовок того же размера
<Alagos> Опа, инет снова есть :) Надо же было закончиться расчётному периоду на самом интересном месте :)
<skai-falkorr> плюс кажое окошко получит свое меню окна, которое тоже занимает вертикальное место
<skai-falkorr> плюс всякие часы, индикаторы и прочее куда девать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> на одну панель
<[v-8]_jupiter> почему в kde это можно
<[v-8]_jupiter> а unity я даже их на панель поместить (та что слева) не могу
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: а зачем?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ты понимаешь, что такое "меню" и что такое "заголовок окна"?
<[v-8]_jupiter> потом если монитори от 22 дюймов то разе удобней к меню каждого приложения тянутся вверж, если на таком мониторе я не открываю даже на полный екран окна
<[Raiden]> поиск что пустить по слову view http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0603/h_1338728549_4551905_9f402716d8.png
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: а чтобы не тянутся на меню - есть HUD
<[Raiden]> это не даш, а прям на столе
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: оно так хоршо работает)
<[Raiden]> точнее на из 6 столов, у мен их 6 и включена опция на каждом сви плазмойды.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это не на столе.это отдельное активитис
<[v-8]_jupiter> что лучше его бы небыло
<[Raiden]> на 1 из 6
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: оно первый превью.инишиал релиз
<[Raiden]> это именн она столе
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: как пруф оф консепт и чтобы понять, куда пилить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это активитис
<[v-8]_jupiter> В нынешнем виде Unity проигрывает kde
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в кедах это уже отдельное понятие
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: всего три релиза.а скакнули лучше, чем кеды сделали за первые три релиза
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: да что там лучшего?
<[Raiden]> нет, я не пользуюсь комнатами, у меня 1 комната с 6 столами и 1 из столов такой.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты поиск по req или vie проведи
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кеды с лив 12.04 не умеют по части слова искать в активитисе
<[Raiden]> комнаты мне не понадобились
<[v-8]_jupiter> прибили панели , что бы ярлык повесить от стороннего приложения на пенель нужно квест пройти
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: квест?драгндроп или правой кнопкой и лок ту ланчер - это квест?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: как же ты в сортире то с ширинкой справляешься, если для тебя это уже квест
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: ага сделай для netbeanse не с репозитория
<[v-8]_jupiter> а потмо еще что бы поправить ярлык запуска нужно порытся в кталог найти где лежит и поправить потмоу как прямо с панели не можно этого сделать
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, сделать десктоп файл тяжело?
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0603/h_1338728819_9114986_4914e7aadb.png - всё в пределах одной комнаты, только вирт столы.
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: понимаешь в kde это делается просто перетаскиванием
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ну ради этого нетбинс ставить не буду, но вот утилитка для работы со специфическими файлами, которую я собирал в хомяке - спокойно после запуска припинывал к ланчеру
<[v-8]_jupiter> а в unity нужно еще и править
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: в кде ничего не надо поправлять.
<[v-8]_jupiter> я не говорю что не можно сделать но это напорядок требует больше усилий чем в kde
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, и иконка правильная ставится?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Угу
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты не переводи. в пределах одного активитиса, но с кучей воркспейсов, но с одним десктопом в каждом воркспейсе
<[Raiden]> тут есть ещё плазмойды на которые можно размещать иконки, если не хочется напрямую на панель. Это почти как синамон вей
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хотя по русски сказать, как ты сказал - тоже правильно.
<[Raiden]> но я использую просто таскбар с прикрипяемыми иконками
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но в переводе на буржуйский - будет уже три разных кедопонятия
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я конечно надеюсь что Unity допилят до состояние когда он будет наровне с kde , а то и лучше)
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: кедам до юзабельности понадобилось 8 релизов
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: у юнити в запасе еще пять, чтобы допилить:)
<[Raiden]> я не перевожу, у меня просто русское всё
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я не могу смотреть на интерфейсы на русском языке
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: но сейчас kde юзабетельней) вот как допилят буду дальше смотреть.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: логаут и квит в скайпе, переведенный как "выход" в обоих случаях - это не единичный случай
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: думаю, допилят к 6 релизу
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, но русски зачастую вообще непонятно )
<SergeyIT> по*
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0603/h_1338729052_8322563_1ae25174c6.png
<SergeyIT> виджет - чисто по-русски?
<[Raiden]> и это не будущее , это то что уже реализовано и работает
<[Raiden]> ну, современный русский он такой. Менеджеры, гаджеты , виджеты.
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: жюри, шифонер, парашют и прочее - тоже не по русски
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: если нет инишиал вёрд в рашке - используют заимствованный
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, поэтому я русский не использую
<[Raiden]> В общем после кде в гном , это как из москвы в деревню на окраине зимбабве попасть.
<skai-falkorr> после гнома даже вин8 более менее
<[Raiden]> на этом я заканчиваю, пока не побили ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у гнома только два защитника.артус и баронос
<[Raiden]> и ещё оно не для меня, оно для всех. Например, не нравятся виджеты или поиск на столе, вот просто классический стол с иконками. До кучи делфьин с редактируемой панелью инструментов
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0603/h_1338729363_9519711_9bcc3021bd.png
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а мне в деревне хорошо, например )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в деревне хорошо, когда есть дуалбут. Съездил, отдохнул от суеты, насмотрелся на экзотику и снова в город.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Если есть деревенские жители ,то сорь ) Я просто как горожанин  рассуждаю )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], распальцовщик ты! ;)
<[Raiden]> панель кстати тоже не обязательный элемент. Это просто плазмойд который можно заменять или вообще убрать, в 1 клик. Я например могу тут tint2 заюзать.
<[Raiden]> или док какой-нить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так заюзай компиз стандалон.с тем же глх доком
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: юнити - это всего лишь плагин к компизу
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: как клизмоиды к клизме
<[Raiden]> Ну, в квине есть те эффекты которые мне нравилис ьв компизе, их собственно не много скале, экспо и тряску окон включить можно
<[Raiden]> с кде и компиз не нужен тоже, хотя его тоже можно использовать, квин тоже не обязательный элемент кде
<skai-falkorr> экспо и скейл - вот все, что надо:)тряска - это пошло
<[Raiden]> хоть опенбокс http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0603/h_1338730014_8501415_b0599d24d8.png
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: бери юнити 2д и хоть опенбокс, хоть гномощель в качестве вм
<[Raiden]> )
<Karantin> Поставил 12-04 на отдельный хард, (раньше был 11-04 там /home был на отдельном харде). теперь хочу со старого /home скинуть инфу на текущий /home. что будет если подключу этот хард? какой /hme подтянется? будет ли видно оба?
<[Raiden]> юнити2д преживает последний год, теперь будет только 1 версия и эмуляция композита на процессоре ,если видеодрайвер не позволяет.
<[Raiden]> каноникал решила развивать только 1 проект
<[Raiden]> так что, кде это ещё и стабильность. Есть точная уверенность что через пол года или год не окажется, ч тов нем всё через жопу
<[Raiden]> у кде это уже пройденный этам )
<[Raiden]> п*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: юнити 2д будут развивать в качстве убунту тиви
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а не откажутся.его просто не будет в поставке по дефолту
<SergeyIT> Karantin, /хоум  в системе один - копируй нужные файлы, но с умом
<[Raiden]> ну посомтрим. В любом случае мне уже ничего не надо. Я определился на ближайшие пару лет точно
<[Raiden]> почти дефолтное кде + 10 минут клацанья галок и всё, можно работать
<Karantin> в системе то свой /home, но нужные файлы находятся на винте который  помечен как /home ))))
<[Raiden]> о, кажется вопрос
<Karantin> что поломается если попытаться загрузиться с 2-мя /home
<[Raiden]> надо скопировать с сохранением прав, если требудется и потом смонтировать
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> ничего не поломается, просто будет использоваться то что в папке
<[Raiden]> либо сама папка, либо что указан ов фстаб
<[Raiden]> если там пусто, тогда может поломаться, после логина полезут эрроры что нет хомпапки
<Karantin> а если диск при разметке имеет точку монтирования /home, он подтянется вообще?
<[Raiden]> нет, точки монитрования могут быть любые, сами они не подхватываются.
<[Raiden]> но их можно использовать для монтирования вместо UUID
<Karantin> пойду пробывать)
<Karantin> спасибо
<[Raiden]> ой, чего-то я бред сказал ))
<[Raiden]> ну ды ладно
<[Raiden]> по думал про лейблы, а он про точки монтирования
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Есть контакт.
<gridis> Привет всем
<_d4vid> BoRn2KiLL razban plz
<[Raiden]> по нику нет бана. А какая маска я не знаю
<[Raiden]> [19:25:46] BoRn2KiLL: No such nick/channel
<baronos> через какую утилиту поглядеть разделы вот такоего вида (hd0,msdos1) ?
<[Raiden]> hd0 = sda , мсдос1 либо метка , либо первый раздел, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> именн ов таком виде не знаю откуда.
<baronos> вот вывод бы на подобии rescue в грубе, чтоб по ls можно було увидить их
<[Raiden]> чем в лине можно смотреть бдмв с 3д фильмом?
<gridis> kmplayer не умеет разве?
<gridis> или *SM
<[Raiden]> я не знаю чесно говоря. Мне знакомый такой вопрос задал.
<Pr0f1t> KMPlayer на ubuntu есть?!
<gridis> ну как бы насколько я знаю, в данном контексте 3d не сильно отличается от 2d, только подачей картинки в 2 потока и в каком виде, я просто не встречал даже вопросов на эту тему
<[Raiden]> который корейский - нет, который под кде - да
<Pr0f1t> Хм, надо скачать)
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь что тебе понравится http://kmplayer.kde.org/
<Pr0f1t> а что такое Cuda toolkit? и зачем это нужно
<[Raiden]> это технология нвидии для расчетов на видеокарте. В линуксе почти не используется. Хотя если погуглить, можно найти брутфорс хэшей
<[Raiden]> в общем, для программистов в основном
<Pr0f1t> Да, ты прав)
<Pr0f1t> Как то не очень интерфейс, а поддерживает он так же много как и в видовской версии?
<[Raiden]> нет и авторы разные, только название одно )
<Pr0f1t> короче уг
<Pr0f1t> )
<Pr0f1t> vlc сомое то)
<[Raiden]> под линукс есть смысл посмотркть smplayer , vlc и ещё есть написанная на гамбасе (это бейсик) xt7-player
<[Raiden]> и всё в общем-то
<Pr0f1t> спасибо за полезную инфу)
<Kyshtynbai> мужики, поставил убунту сервер 12.04, локаль стоит ру-руУТФ8 а русские буквы не кажет: http://uppix.net/9/3/6/cfd92d4063412519095cabdf3b862.png
<gridis> тебе надо поставить пакет который руссфицирует консоль, так то у тебя убунта русская
<gridis> в гугле поищи, недавно таким же занимался, там много по этому поводу инфы
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<Kyshtynbai> а вот ещё вопрос, после редактирования /etc/network/interfaces надо какую службу перезапускать? или ребутиться надо?
<gridis> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gridis> службы, там много всего весит, так что всегда этот файлик ребутишь
<Kyshtynbai> данке шон
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: переконфигурировать локаль dpkg-reconfigure console-setup правда после ребута опять будет в квадратах но там вроде можно в rc.local добавить setupcon если память не изменяет
<Kyshtynbai> с локалью разобрался, спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> а вот второй интерфейс не поднимается :(
<gridis> конфиг скинь
<Kyshtynbai> вот /etc/network/interfaces
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/z34136EZ
<Kyshtynbai> а вот сообщение об ошибке:
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/jub6vyiB
<gridis> у тебя 2 карточка вообще есть?
<Kyshtynbai> вот lspci: так он её видит
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/NQTxTBCT
<gridis> и как ты назначаешь 2 интерфейсу 1, gateway из совсем другой подсети
<Kyshtynbai> нене, это я намеряно чтоб незабыть
<Kyshtynbai> сам факт, что он не поднимается
<Kyshtynbai> вот что беспокоит
<gridis> ну а как он поднимется если написано с ошибкой
<gridis> ip addr выполни и скинь
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/PDfca346
<gridis> ох, у тебя провод что ли одной сетевой в другую воткнут?
<gridis> и вообще напиши что ты хочешь сделать
<Kyshtynbai> это виртуальная машина. один интерфейс я хочу чтобы смотрел в инет, второй во внутреннюю сеть
<gridis> стоп
<Kyshtynbai> стою
<gridis> это виртуальная машина, а на какой системе она запускается
<gridis> ?
<Kyshtynbai> хост система? убунту 12.04
<gridis> да, а гостевая?
<gridis> тоже убунту?
<Kyshtynbai> гостевая убунту сервер 12.04
<gridis> ок
<gridis> сейчас на гостевой ты поднял 2 интерфейса, я правильно понял?
<Kyshtynbai> да именно так
<Kyshtynbai> один - сетевой мост с хостовой. другой - внутренняя сеть
<gridis> а связь между хостовой и гостевой почему тогда не сделал?
<tagezi> всем привет
<gridis> привет
<Kyshtynbai> хай
<gridis> eth0 это мост?
<Kyshtynbai> именно так
<gridis> ну а зачем тебе тогда еще 1 интерфейс?
<Kyshtynbai> хочу потренироваться с виртуальной локальной сеть.
<Kyshtynbai> *сетью
<Kyshtynbai> хммм... щас в ifconfig появился второй интерфейс
<gridis> может я конечно что-то не знаю, но виртуалка напрямую не имет возможности отправлять пакеты куда либо, то есть полюбому это будет мост до хостовой, а потом уже через железо наружу
<ghabit> hi
<gridis> привет
<ghabit> во флеше стремные цвета - как починить?
<tagezi> ускорение отключить
<tagezi> апаратное
<ghabit> tagezi, не получается чекбокс выключить.
<ghabit> неактивный такое ощущение.
<tagezi> хм.. странно как-то..
<tagezi> до сих пор у всех галка снималась
<baronos> на форуме уже туеву тучу раз обсудилось с флешем
<tagezi> baronos: ну так и гугл ещё не разорился, а толку то? )
<ghabit> гугл про галку отдал
<ghabit> но она не снимается
<baronos> а зайти и почитать что можно создать файл mms.cfg или как он там и туда запихать настройку для отключения
<tagezi> ghabit: прикинь http://goo.gl/eefLM
<tagezi> четвёртая ссылка
<ghabit> tagezi, поздно, нашел.
<tagezi> ghabit: я про то, что если гугла не знает, то ты просто не задал ему вопрос
<ghabit> кстати
<ghabit> немного офтопа - попиарю linksys. Купил наипоследний ea4500 роутер - а там банального dual access нету. :)
<Scrimmer> tagezi, доров
<pr0mode> всем привет
<yurau_> фиалетовые лица на ютюбе что нажать для нормализации? 11.04, компиз включен, firefox
<andrex> аппаратное ускорение выключить у флеша
<SergeyIT> xyurau_, или одеть корректирующие очки
<[Raiden]> по поводу оперативки и того что 512мб хватает с головой, так вот уже не хватает. У жены оптимус блек, там как раз 512, свободной оперативки всегда около 230, вчера ставил ей голдендик, и им же индексировал словари, пришлось вручную грохнуть все проц
<[Raiden]> ессы, а один словарь так и не поставил, забивает память с перегрузкой. Так что в нынешних реалиях гиг предпочтительней как не крути...
<[Raiden]> ой, много текста. В общем суть в том, что не хватает рамы на телефоне
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это уже не телефон
<[Raiden]> средний смартфон )
<[Raiden]> может быть всё несколько иначе. Компутер с гигом рам и меньше уже не компутер
<[Raiden]> а музейный экспонат )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], все от задач зависит
<SergeyIT> у меня 286 по ДОСом справляется со своими задачами
<[Raiden]> типа текст почитать? :)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], спектры отражения померить
<yurau_> andrex: вроде был такой баг и его поправили. совсем недавно все работало.
<SergeyIT> значит что то обновилось
<andrex> yurau_: ну раз поправили значит, смотри синие лица) бароносу это нравилось)
<yurau_> SergeyIT: да уменя автообновления поставлены. в 12.04 все нормально?
<SergeyIT> yurau_, авто - это значит не знаешь, что обновилось?
<yurau_> отключение аппататной акселерации помогло. конечно не знаю. но если флешь то и в 12.04 должно такое быть.
<andrex> есть
<flintstone> приует :)
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, чото я совсем запутался. Eth0 смотрит в мир и получает ip по dhcp. Eth1 смотрит в локалку и имеет статические значения. Почему при пинге задействуется eth1 а не eth0??? http://pastebin.com/UKAPCTYV
<amigo> попробуй маршруты исправить
<gridis> потому что gateway у тебя у eth1 прописан
<gridis> я тебе уже говорил что неправильно настроил
<Kyshtynbai> ладно, ну его в пень) завтра буду думать, а то голова не соображает уж)).
<Kyshtynbai> ааааа я понял похожк
<Kyshtynbai> всё, всё пашет наконец-то, всем спасибо, мужики
<gridis> ))))
<gridis> Я так 11 раз пытался с Винды пересесть на Линукс, всегда находились подводные камни которые мешали, но когда перешел, понял, ларчик то просто открывался
<SergeyIT> главное - удалить винду )
<Kyshtynbai> ну это да). я в принципе как юзер виндой перестал пользовать года два как, но вот какие-то более-менее глубокие настройки стал копать только сейчас- появилась нужда по работе да и интересно
<gridis> удалить винду я пока не хочу, потому как если что-то навернеться  и срочно понадобиться какой документ напечатать или еще что... можно будет просто ребутнуться, а когда хард на терабайт, то можно и 40 гб под доп систему оставить, не мешает и ладно
<Pr0f1t> А я не сношу винду только потому что играть хочется..
<gim_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Failed!
<gridis> Pr0f1t: а вайн не катит, я сейчас играл в D3 на максимальных настройках без тормозов на среднем компе и как бы не парился вообще, да кризис может и не потянет, но большая часть идет на 90-95% производительности от виндовых показателей
<Pr0f1t> Д3 это дум третий что ли?
<Pr0f1t> А Borderlands у тебя как?
<Pr0f1t> L4D2?
<Pr0f1t> А кто знает, разработка вайна приостановлена?
<[Raiden]> да вроде нет. Наоборот последние 5 лет очень активн оразрабатывается
<Pr0f1t> Ну это хорошо)
<[Raiden]> фиг его знает. полной совместимости никогда не будет, я думаю. но есть софт со статусом платинум, который сносно пашет
<[Raiden]> спать пора
<Pr0f1t> А пример приведешь?)
<Pr0f1t> токого софта
<SergeyIT> Pr0f1t, нотепад
<Pr0f1t> Вау! ну у меня нету слов, это мощно
<SergeyIT> Pr0f1t, а ты как думал? )
<baronos> platinum http://goo.gl/ZGQhe
<Pr0f1t> Нет, я честно не ожидал что такая капризная софтина как нотпад потянет, пусть даже с галами
<Pr0f1t> ладно, я стебусь)
<Pr0f1t> странно, но уменя kkrieger подгаливает..
<tagezi> Pr0f1t: ну кстати да, баронос прав, список официально идущих приложений есть.. к нему ещё есть типа умственнорасматриваемый не официально идущух приложений
<tagezi> а дальше всё зависить от прямоты рук и величины бубна
<Pr0f1t> вру, сейчас kkriger пашет норм
<lootaz> Добрый вечер. Здесь за вопросы по проблемам с linux mint сразу банят?
<tagezi> да
<lootaz> Ну прошу прощения
<Pr0f1t> )))
<nehex> Разве mint не убунтовский отпрыск?
<artus> с вопросами по отпрыскам в чатики оных
<Pr0f1t> убунтовский
<lootaz> Понятия не имею. Почти нет опыта общения с linux. j c utyne rfyfkf jnghfdbkb c.lf
<lootaz> *Но с генту канала отправили сюда
<andrex> он и убунтовский и дебиановский, короче мутант какойто
<Pr0f1t> ахаха
<artus> lootaz, сходи на канал арча, там тебе помогут :D
<Pr0f1t> и вообще это воровство
<Pr0f1t> ))
<lootaz> Нет, там все молчат и почти никого нет
<Pr0f1t> бедные арчеводы
<andrex> а потому что арч ненужен никому)
<tagezi> nehex: минт отпрыск дебиана, а убунту минт - убунту
<Pr0f1t> да да да
<tagezi> на вики висит картинка кто кого отпрыск )
<Pr0f1t> lootaz, сходи на русскоязычный форум минта, там тебе не откажут
<tagezi> википедии*
<lootaz> Быть может моя проблема не столь уж специфична для конкретно минта? Она касается потери работоспособности менеджера программ
<andrex> касается, оно там своё
<artus> lootaz, мальчик, тебе же сказали, с проблемами минта на форум минта
<artus> ставь убунту и приходи с ее ошибками :D
<tagezi> он хочет что бы его забанили )
<Pr0f1t> артус, ты такой ласковый .. :DD
<Pr0f1t> маальчик
<andrex> да это запросто, а вот пущай мирно попробует понять
<lootaz> ладно-ладно, не надо отвечать
<tagezi> lootaz: кстати,, вот объясни, а почему минт? даещё и убунту минт?
<Pr0f1t> lootaz, это не в нашей прерогативе ..
<tagezi> блин, вайн 300 метров занимает
<Pr0f1t> ага..
<tagezi> блин у нужет та только из-за одной програмки
<Pr0f1t> а что за прога?
<tagezi> myhomelib
<Pr0f1t> первый раз слышу =)
<tagezi> когда начнёшь меньше играть и больше читать услышешь )
<Pr0f1t> неужели её аналогов нет?
<tagezi> аналоги есть, причем линуксовые аналоги её мне нраяться наамного больше
<Pr0f1t> в том то и дело что я не играю а только читаю как поиграть
<tagezi> но проблемма в самой библиотеке )
<Pr0f1t> так в чем проблема?
<Pr0f1t> типо у тебя там коллекция нефиговая?)
<tagezi> вот я выколупыфваю из неё книги, загоняю в свой каталогизатор и дальше живу спокойно )
<tagezi> эм.. 67 Гигов fb2
<tagezi> остальных форматов не помню )
<Pr0f1t> ну ты чернокнижник
<AmaroVita> При 67 гигах fb2 париться из-за 300 метров. Но что-то мне подсказывает, что столько прочитать тяжеловато.
<Pr0f1t> да да!
<tagezi> =)
<Pr0f1t> все знают что текст весит мало..
<tagezi> ну, библиотека на выносном винте, а вайн на основном )) есть разница )
<Pr0f1t> мм
<tagezi> ну, фб2 может хранить не только текст, но и любой файл.. в том числе картинки, архивы, проги, и всё что угодно )
<AmaroVita> Это более 25 тысяч томов по 500 страниц. Даже если читать по книжечке в день, это около 75 лет.
<Pr0f1t> так что тагези, ты что то недоговариваешь
<tagezi> =)
<Pr0f1t> там только книг столько?
<tagezi> 125 тысяч
<AmaroVita> Или они в виде экранизаций?
<tagezi> половина из них можно выкинуть )
<AmaroVita> Таг, я ты оптимистичен, если собираешься все прочитать.
<andrex> ну и еще 2\3 и з того что останется тоже
<tagezi> andrex: ну .. примерно да.. но для школы есть всё что нужно, для института тоже.. ну я для души я многое что нашёл
<Pr0f1t> тагези, 100% ты каждую ночь покупаешь себе ящик редбула, одеваешь свои фирменные очки для чтения и читаешь....
<tagezi> я не пью уже 16 лет
<tagezi> и эту гадость тоже..
<tagezi> и тебе не советую
<Pr0f1t> я в 16 лет тоже не пил
<tagezi> а потом что-же начал? )
<Pr0f1t> я попробовал, мне не понравилось
<tagezi> нервы сдали при настройке игры в вайне? )
<Pr0f1t> нет, я не так напряжение сбрасываю
<Pr0f1t> я вообще его не сбрасываю)
<Pr0f1t> я грубо наврал, в 16 лет я пробовал всё, наркотики , алкоголь , шлюхи и блэк-джэк
<andrex> ну это плохо, всё накопися, и когданибудь через край попрёт, и поподёш в места не столь отдалёные)
<andrex> пойдёшь
<AmaroVita> Забудьте про луна-парк! ©
<Pr0f1t> )
<Pr0f1t> а есть проги для организации виртуальных локалок?
<andrex> GNS3 или если нужны просто копмпы то любая виртуалка, вот тебе и vlan
<Pr0f1t> спасиб
<Pr0f1t> а Синаптик умеет показывать рейтинг и коментарии как software-center?
<andrex> я незнаю, скорее нет, да и ненравится оно мне
<Pr0f1t> сидел бы я уже года два на убунте мне бы тоже не нравилось )
<andrex> ну я больше сижу, у меня не из за убунты ненавить к нему
<andrex> скорее из за альта
<Pr0f1t> программ всех незнаю, + скорость интернета 64 кб =)
<tagezi> мдя
<tagezi> как ты вообще её установил
<tagezi> наврное неделю качалась
<Pr0f1t> поэтому удобней знать хотя бы знать что я качаю)
<tagezi> рейтинги тебе не особо помогут
<andrex> tagezi: ну я сидишку с 18 кбс качал за ноч
<tagezi> а описалово часто преукрашено и на английском
<tagezi> andrex: блин, влом перещитывать.. я помню на 56 день металику качал
<tagezi> тогда это было, вся анталония чуть больше гига
<Pr0f1t> меня напрягает читать на английском, так как описания на русском не всегда описывают то что там есть на самом деле
<tagezi> Pr0f1t: мучший способ, сначало в инете найти что тебе нужно, понять как этим пользоваться, а потом sudo apt-get бла-бла
<tagezi> а этот софтваре центер, для блондинок спеуом сделан.. тормозит, зато думать не нужно
<Pr0f1t> так и приходится делать)
<Pr0f1t> бабушки ставят убунту ради интереса
<Pr0f1t> http://soft.mail.ru/program/ubuntu.-linux/9.10
<tagezi> угу, и в коментах одни траблы )
<Pr0f1t> хардкор.
<tagezi> и форумы забыты: "памагите не заводиться ... "
<tagezi> забиты*
<tagezi> спать пора
<tagezi> ночи всем
<Pr0f1t> а есть сжимающий прокси сервер?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-27
<Sliva> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sliva, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> Sega выпустит игру Football Manager 2014 для платформы Linux
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> ку
<andrex> нелюблю ногомяч
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/440671.php для рунета будет эксклюзив :)
<andrex> если честно, мне всеравно, надоело уже
<andrex> ппц бухгалтерия у нас работает, открыла программу сидит час два три, открыла браузер почту, опять таже картина, я чумею
<|rapidsp|> хм... Интересн, где ФФ хранит закладки...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это называется медитация
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: в профиле
<|rapidsp|> JohnDoe_71Rus: по всему хомяку bookmark* не ищется
<|rapidsp|> а они есть :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> профиль в скрытой папке с .
<|rapidsp|> бинго )
<|rapidsp|> но тем не менее
<|rapidsp|> поиск в скрытых включен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну зайди в профиль и глазками посмотри, что может быть похоже на букмарки
<|rapidsp|> есть только какие то bookmarksbackup но оно счастья не приносит
<|rapidsp|> чет стал ломаться он с полной зачисткой профиля...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: в библиотеке, на звездочке есть и резервные копии и экспорт/импорт из html
<|rapidsp|> чудеса однако интернеты говорят, что в bookmarks.html но его тупо нет в старых профилях :)
<|rapidsp|> собсна и я раньше так думал
<[Raiden]> http://ia102.odnoklassniki.ru/getImage?photoId=507135455766&photoType=0
<Ravenso> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<Anon1mous> а за что вчера мне бан дали?
<SergeyIT> логи посмотри, проанализируй... а, и правила прочитай
<Anon1mous> то разве матерное слово?
<Anon1mous> 100% уверен,заменил бы я его другим(литературным),все равно оказался бы мат.
<SergeyIT> а смысл ругани - это проблему не решает
<Anon1mous> в моем сообщеним разве ругань была?
<andrex> http://goo.gl/ef85w почитай что ты нарушил тогда и что щас начинаеш нарушать
<Anon1mous> я вшоке.тут как в блокадном Сталинграде. )))
<andrex> приходят правила не читают а потом удивляются
<andrex> по сравнению с нашим блокадным сталинградом английский канал это немецкие газовые камеры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его наверно немцы модерируют
<Anon1mous> SS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> действуют по букве закона
<Anon1mous> JohnDoe_71Rus что давно тебя на форуме не видно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anon1mous: ? "последнее сообщение на форуме 15 Май 2013"
<Anon1mous> давненько.я ж говорю,пропал где-то
<andrex> форум на то он и форум что там могут не отвечать годами
<Anon1mous> раньше оживленнее он был,согласен
<andrex> раньше там народу нормального больше было, чем щас
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anon1mous: я больше читатель
<Anon1mous> ) я так понял,10.04 сделал фурор,того макс онлайн тогда и был
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anon1mous: да. к сожалению со времен 10.04 много вкусняшек вышло которые на нем не работают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще можно надеяться что форум и вики делают свое дело. приходят новички умеющие читать. вопросы возникают если сильно не получается что
<SergeyIT> мечтатель...)
<_d4vid> Pidora получит альтернативное название специально для русскоязычных пользователей )))))
<SergeyIT>  зачем?
<Alagos> Добрый день.
<Alagos> Помогите убрать диск из LVM )) при попытке vgremove его из группы пишет что /dev/sdb1 still in use.
<andrex> pvmove
<andrex> vgreduce vg
<andrex> делал?
<Alagos> pvmove No extents available for allocation
<Alagos> sudo vgreduce vg_melenevskyi /dev/sdb1
<Alagos> Physical volume "/dev/sdb1" still in use
<Alagos> sudo pvmove /dev/sdb1
<Alagos>   No extents available for allocation
<[Raiden]> Alagos: fuser , lsof на устройство попробуй. Активно может
<_d4vid> http://www.xakep.ru/post/60679/ =)
<_d4vid> big brother watching you! ^^
<l-ectrik> Всем здрась
<Kyshtynbai> _d4vid: антивирусы... вирусные базы... трояны...
<Kyshtynbai> не, не слышал :) .
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а закладке в ядре? тоже не слышал
<Kyshtynbai> А копрорации-то, за копеечку удавятся
<Kyshtynbai> какие закладки? в каком ядре? код откртый
<Kyshtynbai> открытый
<Alagos> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /run/user/alagos/gvfs
<Alagos> [Raiden]: а что оно должно выдавать в ответ?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: давно перечитывал? лично
<[Raiden]> Alagos: имена или ид процессов , если они заняли устройство
<Kyshtynbai> JohnDoe_71Rus: никогда вообще, но тыщщи девелоперов жы.
<Kyshtynbai> Или они все договорились мовчать?
<Kyshtynbai> Паранойя.
 * Kyshtynbai ушел по делам до вечера.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ну вот бяку дает и все lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /run/user/alagos/gvfs
<[Raiden]> а.. это я не в курсе. Может оно и не нужно на самом деле )
<[Raiden]> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1F2aume6xJM/UaL4K5hD4FI/AAAAAAABCB8/ds9h3Jy6Chw/w371-h544-no/56+-+1.jpg
<Alagos> exit
<artus> туц
<andrex> цут
<andrex> artus, и че как тебе ОЗ, великий и не интересный?
<artus> ну как те сказать, на один раз пойдет, красочно так все, но сценарий конешн слабоват
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> првт
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> aleksei`: ку
<markmx> други, а подскажите как поставить либы кутишные на серваке?
<teddyp1cker> какой сервак?
<teddyp1cker> и какие версии либ
<markmx> да я сам себе дурак, убунту
<markmx> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<markmx> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<markmx> Release:	12.04
<markmx> Codename:	precise
<Guest98662> Всем привет! Такая проблема. Отваливается Wifi сеть при долгом простое ubuntu 13.04 . Помогает только перезагрузка.  Вопрос с чего начинать искать проблему?
<teddyp1cker> dmesg наверное
<[Raiden]> это на фоурм лучше, с описанием железа.
<Philipp2007> А в dmesg [ 3356.51773] - эта запись как то расшифровивается? Время например или ничего важного не выташишь?
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<Philipp2007> Как вычеслить время когда сеть отваливается
<Philipp2007> sh -c 'while true ; do date && ping -c 1 8.8.8.8 && sleep 600 ;done' >> ping.txt А то я такие грабли горожу
<teddyp1cker> хм даже не знаю... в крон повесить разве что и считать потом минуты секунды
<[Raiden]> можно проверять наличие ифейса. ддосить гугл не обязательно
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-28
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://i.imgur.com/WMNa9Ah.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ку. У тебя какой шрифт дефолтный стоит в гном шеле демьяна?
<Kyshtynbai> Меня поставила в тупик задача: в директории лежат файлы без расширения. Как одной командой добавиьт им расширение?
<andrex> типа так ls | while read i; do mv "$i" ${i// /_}; done
<Kyshtynbai> Данке шон!
<Kyshtynbai> Короче, на баше это не сработало, фз почему, написал на перле :).
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/JBBargEY если кому ынтересно.
<|rapidsp|> шота у меня Vbox буфер обмена не осилил...
<andrex> переполнился?
<|rapidsp|> не... Ну файлы не перетаскиваются
<|rapidsp|> и т.д.
<andrex> а должны?
<|rapidsp|> Естессна
<andrex> файлы у меня никогда не перетаскивались а копи паст я фз как работает, хотя оно есть в настройках)
<|rapidsp|> и копипаст не работает
<|rapidsp|> а вот шара завелась
<|rapidsp|> оно конечн не очень критично, но как то непонятно почему
<|rapidsp|> может гостевая 2008 чудит...
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> раннего...
<Sliva> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sliva, Ну понг, и что?
<dtcrshr> hello everyone! sorry I dont speak russian, but i need to test a redirection on my website, its tracking very wrong russian access. I would ask if someone could please open the site im testing and let it open for a few minutes to test the trafic the site is - catexia.com.br
<dtcrshr> if anyone could help would be awesome. thanks!
<SergeyIT> dtcrshr, site is opened
<dtcrshr> SergeyIT: thanks!!!
<dtcrshr> could you please click on any link on the top bar?
<dtcrshr> st petesburg its pointing me here
<dtcrshr> is it near you?
<dtcrshr> SergeyIT: thanks very much. The trackins are working all right now
<dtcrshr> If you are near st petersburg i mean
<SergeyIT> st.petersburg
<andrex> ухты разговорились)
<andrex> ппц как будто русских каналов в сети мало
<andrex> вот надо сюды идти
<SergeyIT> чего ворчишь?
<andrex> отпуск скоро
<SergeyIT> через 2 месяца (
<andrex> SergeyIT, надо было сказать что ты не можеш зайти на сайт:D
<SergeyIT> зачем так жестоко? Чел програмит, зачем ему мешать
<andrex> ну тогда ладно, пускай живет...
<Philipp2007> Всем привет. Как запустить шеловский скрипт который с переодичностью пинговал какой нибудь сайт и не мешался открытым окном терминала?
<andrex> cron rclocal && init
<[Raiden]> или скрин или nohup
<andrex> угу
<andrex> тока хотел сказать
<SergeyIT> демона написать
<Philipp2007> спасибо. Да это временно. Пока не разобрался почему при простое сеть отваливается. А если с переодичностью 10 минут пинговать то не слетает.
<andrex> в tty запустить и усе
<Philipp2007> Да там логиниться надо. А хочется что бы при автозапуске грузилось и не мешалось.
<andrex> какнить scripts | tail -f > /dev/ttyS
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: в крон впиши , без цикла. запускать будет крон с нужным интервалом.
<[Raiden]> это лучшее решение если не надо пускать руками.
<Philipp2007> Ну вроде nohup помог. Сейчас проверю как логи пишутся.  Ну с кроном разбираться надо. А времени как всегда нет. А крон позволяет с любым интервалом заупускать?
<[Raiden]> ну как бы да минимум 1 секунда.
<|rapidsp|> а не минута разве?
<[Raiden]> врятли
<SergeyIT> минута
<[Raiden]> Хм, значит вру )
<Philipp2007> Минута. Разобрался. Крон удобная вещь однако. Не надо всякие бесконечне циклы мудрить.
<[Raiden]> function pigemall () {
<[Raiden]> что делать }
<[Raiden]> while : ; do pingemall ; done
<[Raiden]> если что )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: дефолтный шрифт cantarell стоит как и у всех дефолтных гномодистрах. но я поставил себе другой))
<[Raiden]> ой пиг вместо пинг
<|rapidsp|> все... Теперь работать не будт...
<tagezi> всем привет
<abdula_podzhigay> hi
<abdula_podzhigay> всем привте
<abdula_podzhigay> как много народу тут
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а в бунте какой дефолтный, не помнишь?
<Kyshtynbai> пусть в гномшеле. я почему спрашиваю - явно другой шрифт.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну или рендерется как-то по-другому...
<andrex> cantarell sans ubuntu mono cantarell bold хонтинг slight сглаживание rgba
<andrex> вот че там по умолчанию
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<andrex> немазашто
<Kyshtynbai> Ребут.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT сегодня был?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> @seen sergeyit
<ubuntuhelp> sergeyit was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 3 hours, 8 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <SergeyIT> минута
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер. А подскажите замену networkManager, по проще и понадежней, с гуи
<markmx> FATAL: Module fuse not found. - други, как побороть?
<andrex> Wicd
<andrex> Philipp2007, ^
<andrex> markmx, а что именно ругаетсо то?
<andrex> тьфу
<andrex> либо ставить fuse либо компилять модуль
<markmx> в общем скачал последний стабил и буду его мейкапить
<markmx> так
<markmx> ему пофигу
<markmx> root@vps2:~/home/distrs/fuse-2.9.2# modprobe fuse
<markmx> FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<andrex> ядро родное?
<markmx> да, так сек, счас кажись все получится :)
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо.. будем ждать тада )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> tagezi, немазашто
<andrex> aleksei`, ку
<markmx> отлично, теперь ошибка покруче :)
<markmx> root@vps2:~# mnt
<markmx> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<andrex> и dev/fuse у тебя нету?
<markmx> -dev там есть
<markmx> ой
<markmx> -fuse
<markmx> все есть
<andrex> тогды я фз
<markmx> :) ты фьюз ? :)
<andrex> ну типа да
<markmx> ребутнул... бестолку
<markmx> добавление в группу и прочее не пашет
<markmx> \рут не рут получается
<andrex> fuse libfuse2 fuse-utils стоят или как их там?
<markmx> все стоит, счек, нашел еще маны, счас будем все линуксвеить тут
<markmx> так в общем нифига не маунтится
<andrex> cat /boot/config-ядро-generic |grep FUSE
<markmx> в папке boot пусто
<andrex> эм
<markmx> а зыбл сказат - впска опенвмз :)
<andrex> а она твоя?
<andrex> тоесть сервер полностью твой?
<andrex> в openvz все влючается провайдером любой модуль итд
<markmx> "провайдер" счас получает по шее от начальства :) так что как закончит получать пойдет подключать модули мне, оказывается опенвз и есть проблема, остальное все правильно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет
<Sergey_IT> здорово!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: моно к тебе вопросов кучу.. лучше в приват, что бы тут не флудить
<tagezi> ?
<Sergey_IT> давай.... можно и здесь, веселее будет ;)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, у меня вопросы по работе твоей..  )
<markmx> ооо лямур :)
<Sergey_IT> тужур ажур
<andrex> markmx, я про тоже
<andrex> еслиб ты раньше сказал...
 * andrex дал по шее markmx
<markmx> так... теперь даже панелька опенвз не грузится... есть повод получить визу в америку
<markmx> найти админа...
<andrex> и расштрелять тупыми пулями
<markmx> причем началось с того, что на старой впске не работает mediainfo
<markmx> вот взял второй контейнер с последней убунтуй... там все из коробочки пару либ, компильнул провект и вуаля
<markmx> либо..... либо как вариант разобраться почему не работает свежая стабильная либа на старой впске
<markmx> может ребутнуть старуюи все заработает?
<andrex> админа ребутни
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: в кубунту 13.04 кеды 10.3 прилетят?
<sharikoff> Бжж
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: так ппа можно поставить
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: там не криво собрано, можно доверять?
<andrex> sharikoff, re
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: у меня теже ошибки что и в 4.10.2 )
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<[Raiden]> 62.4% опрошенных одобрили поддержку systemd в Debian GNU/Linux
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: у нас дефоллтные настройка Hinting и Antialiasing отличные от бунту дефолтной
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: у меня с ппа.
<aleksei`> гвщ куищщ
<artus> жфдлыа фдывал фжд!
<[Raiden]> ))
<astrobeglec> Всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: точна. Уже пофиксил).
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: .4 будет после 4 числа вроде.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: подожду тогда
<teddyp1cker> или только в ппа будет?
<[Raiden]> возможно только в ппа
<tagezi> чо сегодня за ники на канал приходят? ))) астробеглец, абдулаподжигай... )
<artus> зобаненые заглядывают )
<astrobeglec> Не более ненормальные чем твой
<astrobeglec> artus - Да нет weechat на глаза попался...
<artus> да ты то уже примелькавшийся
<Philipp2007> Ладно с Wicd не получилось. Такой вопрос. А Network maneger логи пишет? Или как его заставить логи писать?
<artus> никак, все в сислог сыпетцо
<tagezi> а мойто чем не нормален? )
<astrobeglec> Нафига скрещивать NM и логи? Там изначально делается для обделенных прямыми руками...
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/7mlwM - Dear Esther портировал чувак
<abdula_podzhigay> подскажите как решить проблему, есть mocp, к сожалению не может воспроизвести файлы .m4a, по причине того что не видит их
<abdula_podzhigay> как решить задачу?
<Philipp2007> astrobeglec:  ДА у меня почему то при долгом простое компа wifi отваливается. Перезапуск  NM помогает. Вот хочу поймать почему и когда это происходит. Мне то не очень мешает а вот жена не перезапустит
<[Raiden]> сделай ей кнпку на столе "воскресить wifi"
<artus> Philipp2007, в слип уходит наверно, вот и падает
<[Raiden]> а вообще фиг знает.
<artus> есть такая бага у нм
<[Raiden]> Это интересная мысль. Надо без слипа погонять. Если всё так, то можно наверное подъём настроить при просыпании
<Philipp2007> Ну раньше когда 10.04 стояла не замечал такое.  Да не. Он у меня вообще никогда не засыпает.  Или сам wifi может в сон уходить при простое?
<artus> эт надо скрипты acpi курить, че там такое наворотили
<Philipp2007> Эх вот любят ломать то что хорошо работало в пользу новых багов. Буду завтра разбираться. Всем спасибо.
<[Raiden]> Иногда это надо делать.
<aleksei`> народ. никто не пробовал работать с двумя мониторами на убунте?
<[Raiden]> я пробовал только в гном2 , с настройкой через nvidia-settings
<artus> да хоть с 3мя, какие ты там уже проблемы нашол ? ))
<aleksei`> [Raiden], у тебя 2 моника как единое пространство были в твин вью или отдельно?
<aleksei`> artus, да вот чёт закопался в настройках, хотелось бы для каждого раб.стола свой моник
<[Raiden]> да, как 1 стол. Но панели были на главном. И ещё помню колчиство мониторов надо было указать в компизе ,иначе косячило что-то. Больше ничего не помню )
<artus> aleksei`, гиблый номер и извращения ) а ваще на форуме есть уже готовые режения
<[Raiden]> для вирт столов свой моник вроде нельзя
<aleksei`> artus, почему извращения? )))
<[Raiden]> а вот 2 сесси иксов , каждая на своём - это возможно
<aleksei`> хмм
<artus> aleksei`, ты думаеш тебе первому это в голову пришло? ))
<[Raiden]> а если можно, то я не в курсе.
<aleksei`> artus, конечно же нет )) просто в твин вью при переключении столов на обоих мониках переключается ((
<aleksei`> что не очень удобно при работе
<artus> aleksei`, что тебе там неудобного? прибил на одном монике приложение для всех столов, на втором мусор раскидал
<[Raiden]> если иметь умный вм, типа квина, можно по идее задать геометрию и положение окна и что бы отобразалось на любом столе, в свойствах окна
<[Raiden]> соотв переключение столов будет не влиять на окно
<aleksei`> ладно, буду рыть
<aleksei`> потом расскажу
<[Raiden]> ок )
<aleksei`> ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0528/h_1369770515_7440888_6496824b02.jpeg
<[Raiden]> там на фотке форке наутилуса, в нюм почти написали редактируемую панель задач и можно было в диалоге настроек добавить кнопки , например новое окно и новая вкладка.
<[Raiden]> Я до сих пор считаю что тот форк был в 2 шагах от дельфина или от того что бы его обойти...
<[Raiden]> в нём*
<[Raiden]> *панель инструментов
<[Raiden]> склероз )
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-29
<FFalcon> Доброго дня! Ubuntu 12.04  принтер Canon MF-4410 драйвера 2,60. принтер после включения печатает 1 задание следующие - уходят в тишину хотя CUPS говорит что печать завершена. Помогает только вкл/выкл принтера. и снова на 1 документ. Никто не сталкивался?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<SergeyIT> утро
<andrex> тро
<artus> ро
<|rapidsp|> так и быть
<|rapidsp|> о
<artus> |rapidsp|, не выдержал? :D
<|rapidsp|> а че вы толлите! :)
<SergeyIT> .
<Michael72> Кому-нибудь известен какой-нибудь DICT-клиент, который умеет принимать MIME контент и умеет посылать DICT-серверу команду OPTION MIME?
<Michael72> Куда писать Баг-репорт, чтобы его могли увидеть разработчики программы gnome-dictionary?
<artus> читай инфо gnome-dictionary
<andrex> на ланчпад
<artus> ланчпад тут причем?
<Michael72> man gnome-dictionary что ли?
<artus> andrex, а че сразу на сорсфорж или гитхаб не писать? )))
<andrex> ну это уже кто как хотит
<andrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bugs
<artus> andrex, садись - два
<artus> Michael72, andrex, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<artus> andrex, ланчпад - ниочем в плане багов, по причине - тусуютцо сборщики пакетиков которые хотят собирают, не хотят - не собирают , ну и максисмус запилят патчик себе в репу, а кому оно надо патчики из реп?
<artus> вот потму и дофига багов в бунте потому что не разрабам репортят а на ланчпадик шлють :)
<andrex> ну тогда нафиг оно вабще нужно, с разу все баги по всем дистрам на багзиллу и усе
<artus> andrex, хваленые гогнорепы ланчпада , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates которые протухли еще в прошлом году, но которые рейден упорно советует всем :)
<andrex> ахха
<artus> вот в этом весь ланчпад, хочу собираю, не хочу - не собираю, да и вааще, притензии по тому что я собрал если нет желания то и рассматривать не буду )
<andrex> ну если их не будет то у каждого свои репы будут тогда, потому что придет ся дебки самим строить или тупо из сорцов сувать все что нехватает
<artus> andrex, нафига свои репы? багрепорты я уже сказал, разрабам надо слать, чтоб в репы дистра патчились, а не на ланчпадики писать, чтоб собрали патчик для одного ядра, а дальше сношайтесь как хотите, ибо имели мы вас в виду
<andrex> я про это уже понял, я про хваленые гогнорепы ланчпада
<Kyshtynbai> http://top.rbc.ru/society/29/05/2013/859632.shtml вот жеж!..
<artus> и че ?
<sharikoff> и все
<Kyshtynbai> artus: тебе как украинцу - ничо :) . А нам плёхо.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, можно подумать, уже года 3 как провы должны на всс стучать, и ? вобщем писульки ниочем
<andrex> мене наверно должны уже вышку дать за торренты) просто шугают а некоторые верят...
<Kyshtynbai> Ну фиииг знает. Пойду два винта куплю и выкачаю всё нах :) .
<Kyshtynbai> блин. я хотел сказать - нафиг :(.
<artus> @kick Kyshtynbai иди
<Kyshtynbai> Пардон.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, от руки переписывай) подшивай и на чердачке складывай
<artus> будеш перечитывать холодными зимнеми вечерами
<Kyshtynbai> вариант).
<[Raiden]> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/minimonkey/monkey-light-pro-bicycle-wheel-display-system
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<UNIm95> Народ есть вопрос. как в vim нормально цвета настроить? вроде в  ~/.vim/colors закинул конфиг. но что-то не помогает
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37039
<tagezi> всем привет
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<Kyshtynbai> Всем ку, я бы даже сказал.
<Philipp2007> Всем привет. Заметил странную вешь. Музыка в контакте играет ускоренно. По секундомеру минута трека за 55 секунд. ubuntu 13.04, не сталкивались?
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: точно
<teddyp1cker> я думал у меня что-то с головой)
<teddyp1cker> есть такое - причем у меня оно только в trackflow (html5) и флеше
<Philipp2007> Я вот тоже сидел пол часа понять не мог. Знакомая музыка и непонятно звучит. Какой браузер? Я думаю мозилу установить там попробовать
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: вконтакте еще не так заметно - вот в tracksflow там ппц(
<teddyp1cker> chrome 27
<teddyp1cker> в chromium тоже вроде
<Philipp2007> Ну они на одном ядре. Сейчас установлю мозилу. А так раньше у меня какая то программа была которая сама из контакта музыку качала и проигрывала
<teddyp1cker> ну вот clementine прямо сейчас спокойно играет
<teddyp1cker> причем пришло это вместе с ядром обновленным
<teddyp1cker> сразу после установки все было ок
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: ядро одно да версии разные
<teddyp1cker> я даже не знаю как это зарепортить)
<teddyp1cker> засмеют и шуточки про колеса отпускать начнут)
<Philipp2007> Я давно музыку не слушал так что не вкурсе когда это началось. Наоборот уважать будут. Скажут тестер, с секундомером музыку сверяет!
<Philipp2007> В мозиле все нормально
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: а есть возиожность раз уж поставить где-нибудь html5 послушать а не флеш
<teddyp1cker> ?
<Philipp2007> Не знаю. Я вообще с html5 не сталкивался пока.
<teddyp1cker> поставил ff - действительно нормально играет
<Kyshtynbai> Фхтагнтакте, по-моему, вообще с флешом не работает.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну так вроде да, у хрома же свой флешплеер вроде бы.
<Kyshtynbai> всмысмле, с хтмл5 он не работает
<Kyshtynbai> а не с флешом. что-то я утомился за сегондя.
<Philipp2007> ПО форумам пишут что пульсаудио убивают и помогает. Но меня не напрягает пока не трогаю.
<rekcuFniarB> А кто нибудь из пользователей кед тут пользуется Thunderbird? Message Indicator в 4.10 в трее перестал уведомлять о новых письмах. У всех так?
<[Raiden]> у меня вроде да.
<[Raiden]> я перестал письмом этим пользоваться, т.к. кутим с ним тоже не умеет работать.
<[Raiden]> долбаный разброс стандартов
<rekcuFniarB> Вообще это баг, т.к. до этого Message Indicator светился зелёным при поступлении новых писем.
<rekcuFniarB> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315507
<rekcuFniarB> Проголосовал.
<rekcuFniarB> А что означает статус triaged в багтрекере Ланчпада?
<[Raiden]> в случае с громоптицей да.
<[Raiden]> а кутим просто не умеет
<teddyp1cker> странно у меня уведомляет
<[Raiden]> Хм, научили может, попробую потом
<rekcuFniarB> Блин, этот проклятый баг никто не хочет фиксить :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/766145
<rekcuFniarB> Три года уже висит.
<artus>  кеды жеж
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> 7 пиплов проголосовало.
<[Raiden]> если за 3 года, то не много
<Kyshtynbai> Да там много чего висит по году и больше. Вон чтобы кипасикс в йунити заставить работать, его надо собирать вручную, надо сказать с патчингом сорсов, потом патчить файл один и только тогда он будет пахать как надо.
<rekcuFniarB> Кубунтой мало пользуются и по багтрекерам ходят немного из них.
<rekcuFniarB> Проблема не в самих кедах, а в Кубунте.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: а я уже на такие выпады не реагирую. Пусть скалятся в своих заблуждениях )
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ась?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: [22:39:15] [artus] кеды жеж
<Kyshtynbai> энто не я :) .
<Kyshtynbai> аа
<Kyshtynbai> понял.
<rekcuFniarB> Они просто завидуют. В кедах код хоть и не очень качественный, но это единственный виживший DE. Гном мёртв, Юнити вообще какой-то непонятно для кого, остальное сильно простое и с кедами их сравнивать смысла нет.
<artus> дододооо
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: там кстати есть решение в коментах. Если я правильно понял английский, то грохнуть файл с дефолтом
<Philipp2007> Kyshtynbai: А чего в KeepassX не так работает в юнити? Вроде нормально базу открывает.
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: нене, там простого решения нету. я пробовал). Но мне уже как бы всё равно, я в гномике).
<Kyshtynbai> Philipp2007: в трей его сверни попробуй.
<Kyshtynbai> rekcuFniarB: Гном живее всех живых и единственный юзабельный - на мой взгляд - современный дистр.
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле де.
<rekcuFniarB> Kyshtynbai: ты про третий Гном?
<rekcuFniarB> Или второй? :D
<Kyshtynbai> Ну про третий
<Kyshtynbai> вот второй то как раз того.
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<rekcuFniarB> Третий я даже на скриншотах не видел. Впервые вижу его пользователя.
<[Raiden]> Не, ну в целом верно. Он жив и существует.
<Philipp2007> Раньше был холивар какой DE круче а теперь какой не полное Г. Куда катимся!
<Kyshtynbai> Ухахаха. Точно подмечено.
<artus> rekcuFniarB, зато обсерать впереди паравоза, да? не читал но осуждаю , ога
<baronos> и не надо смотреть третий он под силу не всем.
<rekcuFniarB> Привычка. У меня четыре звезды на лоре, одна погашена, правда :D
<artus> нашол чем гордитцо
<Kyshtynbai> кто-нить будет брать новый хамбл инди бандл?
<[Raiden]> там есть за что ругать. И было бы странно не ругать, когда есть за что.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, обычно 3-я версия софта наиболее удачная
<[Raiden]> гномер не мешает научиться у мс призавать ошибки.  Те признали что лажа вышла и допиливают с помонью виндовс блю.
<[Raiden]> а эти просто идут своей дорогой, т.к. федора платит , а количество юзеров пофиг
<[Raiden]> *редхет
<baronos> Sergey_IT: она и удачная. не знаю че многие пыхтят)))
<Sergey_IT> а ты не мучайся )
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, складывается такое впечатление что сами разработчики кед и гнома своими поделиями не пользуются, а сидят дома на маках, например.
<rekcuFniarB> Поэтому о проблемах не знают.
<Kyshtynbai> дык этот, с испанской фамилией, из разрабов гнома, ушел на мак. Из бывших, правда.
<rekcuFniarB> Иначе я не понимаю как можно выкативать релиз с багами.
<Kyshtynbai> но проприетарщина не нужна :) .
<Sergey_IT> она вредна
<Kyshtynbai> Ну, без багов не бывает софта.
<Kyshtynbai> кстати, о багах. baronos ты опенвпн не юзаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> нм сегодня вез моск мне вынес.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, бывает и без багов
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: неа, попробую обнови НМ до 0,9,8
<Kyshtynbai> ну совсем простое, наверное :) .
<Kyshtynbai> мерси, попробую
<rekcuFniarB> Kyshtynbai: лежащие на поверхности баги? Я понимаю когда баги проявляются при определённых условиях, но когда какая-то функция не работает нормально всегда, это просто <censored>.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, два пионера из солнечной системы вылетели, а багов вроде не было
<[Raiden]> удачная, это когда люди говорят - в зад наши форки, мы идём юзать гном. Но произошло как раз наоборот.
<Sergey_IT> один даже перепрограммили из-за выхода из строя железа
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: я тут чото завис, а какой пакет-то?
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: ну, там ведь всё же очень ограниченный функционал наверное
<Kyshtynbai> ничего лишнего.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, и ничего не лишнего )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: наверно чето из этого))) network-manager network-manager-gnome network-manager-openvpn-gnome network-manager-openvpn
<Kyshtynbai> хехе мерси.\
<[Raiden]> Согласно плану (https://live.gnome.org/Wayland), уже в GNOME 3.12 (выпуск которого планируется весной 2014 года) часть компонентов будет для нормальной работы требовать Wayland и не сможет работать под X11.
<Sergey_IT> чего пугаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> Давеча на лоре писали, что мол вейлэнд запустили без иксов и есть даже лайв образ. вроде бы это кошмар
<Kyshtynbai> за год допилить хотять чтоль?
<[Raiden]> они хотят привязать его намертво к вейланд специально что бы оно не работало на Mir , как я понял.
<[Raiden]> может это и правильно, но от иксов то в ближайшие 5 лет отказываться - это ссзб.
<teddyp1cker> Да все решат nvidia  + amd
<teddyp1cker> будет ли вейланд мир или нет
<teddyp1cker> а они пока скептически смотрят - нвидиа прямо сказали что пока даже не почешутся
<[Raiden]> По крайней мре многие не захотят отказываться от блобов. Мне личн оифейсы пофиг, я их видел целую кучу за пару десятков лет. И мне проще отказаться от гнома или юнити которые я и так не люблю, чем от полноценного драйвера.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> короче посмотрим как он будет. Внедрёж вейланда в общем начнётся с весны 2014 , и не только в гноме.
<[Raiden]> оно
<Dissident_CCCP> люди есть кто живой?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-30
<andrex> !ask > Dissident_CCCP
<ubuntuhelp> Dissident_CCCP, please see my private message
<Dissident_CCCP> есть название корневой директории на сервере в которой сайт лежит. Но по названию диры не понятно какой адрес у сайта. Где посмотреть названия корневых директорий и адресов к ним привязаных?
<andrex> в конфигах апача
<andrex>  /etc/apache2/sites-available/тут.должны.быть
<Dissident_CCCP> Спасибо, сейчас посмотрю
<Dissident_CCCP> andrex, подскажи название дистрибутива
<Dissident_CCCP> /etc/apache2/
<Dissident_CCCP> Linux infongd2490 2.6.28.8-20120713a-iscsi-ntacker-3ware-sec8-fmon-igb-dif2-grsec #1 SMP Fri Jul 13 13:37:07 CEST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<andrex> lsb_release -a
<Dissident_CCCP> Debian squeeze =)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Sliva> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sliva, Fail!
<Romul> всем привет
<Romul> уничтожит ли такая команда все на жестком ls > /dev/sda dd if=something of=/dev/sda
<andrex> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4k воть эта уничтожит, а твое я фз че эт за изврат
<Romul> bs=4k это что
<andrex> а ты догадайся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это секретный пароль, что бы потом вернуть данные
<andrex> ))
<|rapidsp|> блоксайз какой нить...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы его еще увидим?
<Sliva> =)))
<Romul> запускать из под рута или есть другие варианты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> процарапать на диске гвоздем. вот еще вариант
<Romul> это не вариант это вандализм
<Romul> я же хочу эстетический
<Romul> метод использовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну нацарапай что нить художественно-эстетическое
<Romul> любитель царапать?
<andrex> микроволновка рулит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она для таких целей не одноразовая?
<Romul> andrex а rm -rf * даст тот же эффект  что и та команда?
<andrex> неа
<Romul> что бы было понятно для чего мне нужно- на удаленном  компе через ssh нужно закинуть скрипт который через определенное время запустил форматирование  жесткого  диска от имени рута.  вот как это осуществить
<Sliva> а шелл не вариант ?
<Romul> вариант но так проще тем более что пароль я знаю.  просто как всё это в  скрипте  написать
<Romul> я в баше просто не силен
<artus> Romul, завязывай с вредительством
<andrex> artus, здрасте
<artus> дарофф
<Romul> artus честное слово это уже чисто по работе просто нужно удалено форматнуть  несколько жестких
<artus> Romul, я знаю что тебе по работе надо устроить тотальнуюзадницу, такшта завязывай )
<Romul> artus :-) не я серьезно это не во вред  просто в офисе на другом конце города никто вообще у линуксом  дело не имел  и  нужно это сделать удаленно  ехать уж не хочется
<andrex> Romul, man bash man cron cat /etc/init.d/skeleton etc
<artus> Romul, удаленно, скриптом, sda винт, это ты в офисе такое расказывать будеш, ага ;)
<Romul> artus вот ты не верующий :-)
<Romul> andrex ман это конечно хорошо но  живой пример это всё как то нагляднее
<andrex> Romul, прямые знания эт конечно хорошо, но полезно бывает и самому разбираться
<Romul> andrex я пытался написать такой скрипт но  вот как выставить время через какое он  сработает и как сделать чтобы это выполнилось  от  рута  до меня не доходит
<artus> @kban Romul 3600 хватит вредительством заниматцо
<artus> удаленно, ехать не хочетцо, но главное по крону, огаа
<SergeyIT> утраааа
<Sliva> гыы, я уже поужинал
<SergeyIT> а чего не спишь?
<Sliva> рановато для сна
<Sliva> 19:08
<SergeyIT> Sliva, бум меряться временем? ) ... что то давно ничем не мерялись (
<Sliva> ет да) у мну пятница раньше наступит )
<SergeyIT> и понедельник тоже )
<gdane> привет
<gdane> ну что ктонить уже поковырял 1с 8.3 под линуксом?
<andrex> оно платное
 * andrex нищеброд
<SergeyIT> и ненужное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> насчет нужности это можно поспорить
<SergeyIT> поднимите руки кому нужен 1с..... никого
<gdane> зато теперь уже -1 преграда на пути перевода компаний под линуксы
<gdane> мне не нужен, а вот все госсийские компании сидят на 1с
<gdane> даешь полный перевод под никсы - заипало админить винду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane: не все сидят на 1c
<Sliva> гос предприятия и крупные корпорации
<gdane> ну вот мне за 5 лет еще не удавалось видеть конторы которые бы не сидели под 1с
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sliva: ФГБОУ у нас Парус
 * SergeyIT не видел 1с и не жалеет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще Бэстом пользуются
<SergeyIT> а когда выйдет 2с?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с3 - с в кубе
<andrex> бумага ручка и счеты воть вам и 1с)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а отчетность сдавать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> весь смак, что за 5 минут делаешь выгрузку и отсылаешь в гос органы
<andrex> ну а тут вообще ничего ненадо выгружать, коракули отправил все и пускай сами разбираются че к чему)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: нееее. вот тут ты не прав. если они не разобрали каракули, вкатят тебе штраф. и это опять станет твоей головной болью
<andrex> да и пошли они в даль... без этого всего жили както в раньше
<SergeyIT> вот именно )
<andrex> у нас раньше 1 бухгалтер обслуживал несколько учреждений в районе, а щас 4 куклы сидит и то не успевают ничего
<SergeyIT> и часто считают себя самыми важными людьми (и ведут себя соответственно)
<andrex> да важные какбы все но важнее всех дворник ибо если не уберёт то фиг вы в свои важные кабинеты попадете по важным делам)
<gdane> вот за 5 лет впервые попалась хорошая девушка бюстгалтер
<gdane> раньще только бабы лет по 60-70
<gdane> считающие себя пупами земли
<gdane> при том познания в компах ноль
<gdane> и это в москвабаде
<gdane> а у ехал из москвабада - народ стал попадаться более адекватный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane: пиши связно. не надо предложение = пост
 * SergeyIT испортила работа в западной компании - сиди и программи - даже директор по разным вопросам сам приходил
<teddyp1cker> SergeyIT: это нормально если в ит команде директор сам приходит - ибо директор это тоже часть команды чувак который должен быть "свой"
<SergeyIT> это да, но там не поощрялось вообще ходить к кому-то, есть телефон, есть почта... разве что туалет на рабочее место не приносили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: а вот это упущение :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> персональный сортир в офисном кресле и холодильник в тумбочке стола
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сиди и програмь
<SergeyIT> не, на рабочем месте ни есть не пить не разрешалось... хотя нарушали в вечер релиза )
<SergeyIT> точнее ночь )
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/181496/ яблофанаты сойдут с ума! гг
<SergeyIT>  почему?
<SergeyIT> кирпич как кирпич, ничего выдающегося
<teddyp1cker> 4100+ ма/ч
<_d4vid> ты не на картинки смотри ^^
<SergeyIT> и что тут выдающегося?
<SergeyIT> 14.2 мм толщиной...
<gdane> как по мне андроид вообще не линукс
<gdane> хотя этот телефон ничего так
<gdane> поставить на него Убунту Тач
<gdane> надо бы нам такой в продажу mirgsm-k.ru
<teddyp1cker> SergeyIT: на рыбалку охоту поход самое оно
<teddyp1cker> если бы корпус водостокий и металлический
<fend25> привет
<gdane> привет
<fend25> возник вопрос, гугл не помог. на сервере свеженькая ubuntu server 12.04.2. Есть свой скрипт, лежащий в $HOME. Мне нужно при старте от моего пользователя (без sudo) запустить в шелле команду 'm -s' (m - мой скрипт, добавленный в PATH)
<fend25> я создал startfile.sh с текстом "touch $HOME/1.txt <перевод строки> m -s"
<fend25> и положил его в .config/autostart (создав папку autostart)
<fend25> startfile.sh 755, проверил, проставил +x
<fend25> при ребуте файл 1.txt не создается, 'm -s' не выполняется
<fend25> попробовал то же самое сделать через /etc/init.d (создал файл, сделал +x, sudo update-rc.d startfile.sh defaults 80)
<fend25> файл 1.txt создался, от принадлежит мне (видимо от моего пользователя создался)
<fend25> но скрипт все равно не выполнился
<fend25> уточнение: все это нужно при старте машины, а не login'а в систему (пользователь один, возможно логин выполнится автоматически при старте убунты)
<andrex> su user -c script
<andrex> и наверно rc.local
<fend25> а в какое место rc.local'а
<fend25> то пихать?
<fend25> в start?
<andrex> интересно а где ты там старт увидел? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716390/
<fend25> картинка, чтобы было видно header
<fend25> http://gyazo.com/d2f67f0aacb30ddfa1cf9929ed1fff0d.png
<andrex> все с тобой вонятно
<fend25> и чего?
<_d4vid> :)
<andrex> и ничего думаю сам догадаешся что не так)
<andrex> и да чет мне подсказывает что предыдущий вопрос про очистку винтов задавал ты
<fend25> нет, не я
<andrex> нуну
<fend25> догадался: перепутал /etc и /etc/init.d
<andrex> это пять)
<fend25> я б пылесосом почистил, что на канал-то лезть:)
<fend25> это пять часов настройки убунты:)
<Sliva> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sliva, Failed!
<SergeyIT> народу мало - видат егэ сдают
 * andrex сдает егэ по lfs
<gdane> по файловой системе линукса?
<gdane> единый гос экзамен? :)
<andrex> linux from scratch
<gdane> а точно\
<gdane> но всеравно единый гос экзамен?
<gdane> это гдеж такое?
<andrex> у меня на виртуалке, называется собери дистр на линукс ведре из того что найдеш в сети
<andrex> емае оно работаеть.
<SergeyIT> ломай
<aleksei`> всем ку
<SergeyIT> ук
<Michael72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717125 Как решить?
<andrex> apt-cache search wxPython
<Michael72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717194
<Michael72> Куча пакетов, что все устанавливать?
<andrex> читаать описание и смотреть что к чему
<[Raiden]> попробуй сначала python-wxgtk2.8
<rekcuFniarB> Гг http://utnubuk.info/logs/#!2013/05/30|181
<Michael72> Вроде бы в зависимостях у opendict именно этот пакет python-wxgtk2.8 и он автоматом установился
<rekcuFniarB> У тебя же вроде самосборный opendict
<Michael72> Я предполагаю, что это проблема после даунгрейда. До этого манёвра он у меня запускался
<Michael72> нет, он из репов
<[Raiden]> which opendict
<[Raiden]> если /usr/local , то самосборный
<andrex> http://stackoverflow.com/a/14008087
<Michael72> /usr/bin/opendict
<rekcuFniarB> andrex: зря стараешься, он не пойдёт по ссылке и читать не будет.
<rekcuFniarB> Я его много лет знаю.
<rekcuFniarB> Он даже сообщения об ошибках не читает, а сразу бежит в чатики постить их.
<andrex> rekcuFniarB, ок
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/05/30/moto/
<[Raiden]> стардикт ещё попробуйте
<andrex> пароли глотать эт недолговечно и можно в больничку попасть)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> tagezi, здра
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а почему может быть такое - внешний хард видится в lsusb но не добавляеися в /dev ?
<andrex> dmesg смотри при включении отключении его
<andrex> для начала хотябы
<[Raiden]> или сислог
<andrex> угу
<Kyshtynbai> May 30 21:07:24 home kernel: [97738.135560] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk o_0.
<Kyshtynbai> а чо не монтирувается...
<[Raiden]> ls /dev/sdb* выдаёт что-нить?
<[Raiden]> фс монтируютяс, устройства обычно нет
<Kyshtynbai> да, вот щас появилось, но при попытке смонтировать выдаёт интересное mount: no medium found on
<Kyshtynbai> щас буду гуглить...
<[Raiden]> а там есть разделы?
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да были
<Kyshtynbai> щас фдиском гляну
<Kyshtynbai> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<Kyshtynbai> fdisk: невозможно открыть/dev/sdb: Носитель не найден
<Kyshtynbai> походу, готоф.
<[Raiden]> в винде стоит проверить
<[Raiden]> у меня друган 1 есть, у нег офотки в 1 экземпляре были на внешнике.
<[Raiden]> в общем сам виноват...
<Kyshtynbai> Да нет, хард сдох, наверное, он давно уже сам автоотмонтировался периодически.
<[Raiden]> у него тоже здох, после падения правда, вместе со всеми фотками.
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, вы офигеете. Поменял один кабель усб - не заработал. ПОменял другой - не заработал. Взял толстый добротный кабель я уж не помню от чего - запахал.
<Kyshtynbai> о_0.
<[Raiden]> я тоже удлиннителем пользуюсь. Н овроде всё работает )
<Kyshtynbai> Нет, ну ладно один плохой шнур, но ДВА?
<[Raiden]> Мне попадались компы где при подключении ещё 1 хдд всё висло нафиг. Лечилось переустановкой кабелей питания в другом порядке )
<[Raiden]> с бп видимо было что-то или слишком слабый был. Но при определенном распределении всё работало
<Kyshtynbai> МИстика и танцы с бубном, короче.
<viktorminator> всем привет. проблема 1 в 1 как описано здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=71794.0 решения пока не нагуглил. Хочу расшарить Инет с Убунты на Вин7, но сетевая карта Асус пишет "Устройство не готово". Поставил Firestarter для нубской настройки расшары инета :). Но он не за
<viktorminator> пускает этот процесс и пишет что-то типа "Device Eth1 is not ready"
<viktorminator> Файлы для сборки драйвера есть, но собрать пакет не получился, так как уровень в Убунту у меня чуть выше 0 =)
<viktorminator> буду рад любым советам :)
<Kyshtynbai> error: implicit declaration of function ‘pci_module_init’ ну вот это надо гуглить, судя по логу...
<[Raiden]> я в сетях не варю. А вот собрать наверное мог бы помочь.
<[Raiden]> драйвер странный, там даже нету упоминаний 3.х ядра
<[Raiden]> поищи другой , если он вообще нужен, чот сомнительно.
<[Raiden]> что*
<[Raiden]> а.. там на форуме инфа за 2009 год. Я подумал там твоё текущее.
<[Raiden]> логи сборки давай
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> и инструкция максимум для 2.6 ядра
<[Raiden]> если это не ноут, то цена вопрос 5$
<viktorminator> секу.
<[Raiden]> вопроса*
<[Raiden]> берем реалтековую карту за 5 бачей и всё работает
<viktorminator> check
<[Raiden]> viktorminator:  you are alive
<tagezi> о_О
<viktorminator> да
<viktorminator> :) попробовал в сетевуху эту неработающую вставить кабель инетовский - не работает...
<tagezi> viktorminator: у тебя карта не пашет?
<baronos> есть гениальная мысль, поменяй оси местами и раздавай по лану с венды на линь!
<tagezi> ваще не определяется?
<tagezi> baronos: а разница? ))
<viktorminator> определяется, но пишет "Устройство не готово"
<baronos> tagezi: огромная))
<baronos> с венды там раздать как два клика!
<tagezi> может отварить с солькой его тогда? )
<viktorminator> :-D
<tagezi> baronos: эм.. помоему однофигово )
<baronos> у меня такая примерно фиговина)) с венды раздаётся в одну галочку, а с линя балалайка))
<baronos> хоть НМ 0,9,8 ставь однофигово
<tagezi> viktorminator: у тебя ядро 2.6?
<viktorminator> tagezi: 3.2.0-44-generic
<tagezi> а говорил один в один ))
<viktorminator> sorry
<viktorminator> ай воз мисандестуд :) ну сетевая карта и трабла 1 в 1
<tagezi> viktorminator: ребутиться пробывал? )
<viktorminator> tagezi: да. ребутнулся, вставил при этом кабель в eth1 - всё равно... На eth0 (интегрированная карта) сейчас сижу.
<tagezi> ну тада точно птрабла ))
<tagezi> но что-то мне это напоминает
<viktorminator> ладн. спс за внимание. отложу эту траблу в подсознание. через пару дней стопудово решение где-то попадётся ;)
<tagezi> viktorminator: а ты дрова откуда брал?
<[Raiden]> вот тут вертели эту сетевуху, но так и не завели http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2083471&page=4
<tagezi> она кстати не только на лине глючит
<[Raiden]> в общем можно подарить вин юзеру или не юзать
<viktorminator> tagezi: с диска
<tagezi> +1 к райдену
<tagezi> большенство сетевух подымается сами, с ними ваще возни нет.. странно что дрова не собрать
<tagezi> и ещё одна странность.. её нет на оф сайте асуса
<viktorminator> [Raiden]: лучше я чейндж сделаю :) ..подскажите тогда 2й верный способ раздать инет? Витая пара идёт сразу с инетом без ВПНа
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37056 - ох лол
<[Raiden]> viktorminator: а раздать кому?
<[Raiden]> на что
<[Raiden]> если есть 2 сетевых ифейса, то по идее надо форвардинг включить в sysctl и 1-2 строки указать иптаблес и всё. Только это без меня, я не помню.
<[Raiden]> 2 любых
<tagezi> viktorminator: на эту сетевую дрова от асуса только на 2.4 и 2.6 ядно сделаны
<[Raiden]> ну в теории можно собрать 2.6 , современные дистры вроде ещё поддерживают.
<[Raiden]> Но лучше уточнить. :) Для 2.4 например другие версии глибц надо.
<tagezi> ну, дрова писались в 2005 ))) но кстати, как нистранно, с огромным количесвом коментариев
<tagezi> так что можно переписать
<[Raiden]> В общем баг номер 1 закрыл гугл.
<aleksei`> эхх, красота
<aleksei`> постави себе 2 моника. теперь работа стаа комфортной
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> у меня и от одного глаза вываливаются
<aleksei`> ну мне егче код в одном окне писать, а дебаг и оги в другом
<aleksei`> *логи
<tagezi> мне бы поставили в чем тестить, а то я пишу в блокноте, а потестить ваще негде сейчас
<[Raiden]> дело привычки. Я не стал юзать второй. Может потому что он элт, а может просто мне не нужен. Хотя у меня есть друг на другом ирк сервере с 3 мониторами и ему ок.
<Kyshtynbai> Я бы юзал второй моник если б юзал стациоарный компы. Но не юзаю). Только ноуты.
<[Raiden]> ну и ссзб )
<[Raiden]> http://zagony.ru/admin_new/foto/2013-5-30/1369901171/zagonnye_komiksy_22_foto_0.jpg
<viktorminator> зачитался 1м багом и улетел мыслями в космос =))).
<Sergey_IT> viktorminator, а может роутер лучше?
<viktorminator> Sergey_IT: я вот тоже думаю, взять ломик и этажом выше роутер позычить =)))... да, роутер по-моему самое наименее мозгокоптильное решение...
<tagezi> кстати ройтер - это идея )
<tagezi> ОендРвтОек29й
<aleksei`> [Raiden], ну по идее классно если 3 моника-в двух работаешь а в третьем фильм крутится )))
<tagezi> хорошо так писать код, что ещё можно и фильм смотреть )) это же какоу мозг нужно иметь )
<aleksei`> )))) ну это так ... мечты, мечты
<tagezi> я вчера себе весь мозг сломал что бы алгоритм придумать более менее не затратный
<tagezi> так и не получилось.. не нашёл в языке конструкцию для этого (
<Sergey_IT> я на трех мониторах работаю, кстати
<tagezi> кстати, на яффиле, чтонить кроме фонокипера крутиться серьёзное?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем тебе?
<Sergey_IT> 2 у микроскопа, 1 у компа
<aleksei`> )))
<Sergey_IT> а чего смешного то? (
<aleksei`> да ничего, всё хорошо
<tagezi> электронного микроскопа?
<Sergey_IT> да
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, если у тебя будет что написать, ты свисни мне, я готов даже бесплатно пописать, за бумажку что я писал ))
<Sergey_IT> свисну )
<tagezi> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> незачтопока
<Sergey_IT> у нас области разные, но чем черт не шутит
<tagezi> ну почему разные? базы они и в африке базы, я теперь к мускулу ещё и Ib и еже сним знаю.. кроме того psql подучил, а это тоже клёво
<tagezi> c++ я знаю вроде, qt тоже с горем по палам... ну а физику мне не обязательно знать, главное что бы задачу нормально объяснили
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну так базы я лет 5 не трогал, уже и забыл (
<tagezi> не нужно было значит.. )
<tagezi> моделирование не очень крутого уровня, наверное ))
<Sergey_IT> ага! Последнюю прогу в файловой системе свою намудрил )
<Sergey_IT> базу в смысле
<tagezi> ну, это тоже можно.. просто доступ писать в лом
<Sergey_IT> так человек захотел чтобы в файлах все лежало, чтобы смотреть ( абсолютный 0 в компах)
<tagezi> ну, по уму, так база и есть фалы в кучку, просто с бинарником, который даёт доступ удобный к этому и всё
<tagezi> мы в прошлом семестре проходили базу.. простуйший файл cvs )))
<Sergey_IT> так это удобно же, я помню прогу для перевода ресурсов писал, использовал cvs с msdn
<Sergey_IT> вот что хорошо у мс - это перевод прог делать - все шаблоны на мсдн есть
<tagezi> ну, это когда что-нить простое, если нужно со сложной структурой писать что-нить, то проще готовый сервер под базу взять
<tagezi> опять же, если много пользовательская вещь, то нужно будет транзакции отрабатывать
<tagezi> а так, через odbc можно прикрутить базу хоть в экселю, хоть к ворду.. и никто замечать особо не будет )
<Sergey_IT> так я только одбс и пользовал )
<tagezi> у кути вроде свои плагины на базы всякие
<tagezi> втом числе и открытые есть
<tagezi>  кто в linkedin есть? )
<Sergey_IT> я, но не использую
<tagezi> тама нужно 30 знакомых набрать ))
<tagezi> ладно, потом буду искать
<Sergey_IT> тут приглашения на работу посыпались, пришлось отключить
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/cQt9C
<tagezi> ))
<Sergey_IT> раньше свободная регистрация была, если надо - помогу
<tagezi> ну, мне пока не посыпались, но вакансии вроде подбирает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да она и сейчас свободная..
<tagezi> просто они зачемто просять 30 человек в контактах, что бы продвигать дальше мой профиль...
<Sergey_IT> ну так включи, если надо )
<Sergey_IT> нормальная вакансия в принципе - единственно, с железом работать надо и немного мед специфику знать
<tagezi> ну, я медик по образованию.. второму )
<tagezi> http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=251991844&trk=tab_pro
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи... завтра на работу
<artus> завтра выходной
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-31
<AlexeyMish> Доброго дня. Господа, ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso поставил из SVN FusionPBX, не могу зайти на веб морду. nginx 502 ошибкой отвечает. Ни разу не работал в веб серверами, можете подсказать куда копать? (из расчета, что будет читать не глупый
<AlexeyMish> второклассник)
<corehook> всем ку
<|rapidsp|> чета на 12.04 каждые 2-3 дня ядро обновляется...
<baronos> Бубунта же))
<|rapidsp|> LTS же! ))
 * JohnDoe_71Rus ставит ядро из mainline и отключает обновления ядра из репов
<gdane> молодец
<gdane> а у меня впереди добить установку gentoo на hp ipaq 214
<gdane> из стейджей ставлю
<gdane> из 3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реально достает когда ядро через день прилетает. это сейчас его в грубе скрыли. а раньше портянка росла
<gdane> кстати как там сборочки на убунте под aemv5tel,
<gdane> есть чо хорошее?
 * baronos лучше девчонок добивать буду
<gdane> если только они знают линукс
<gdane> а в противном случае добивать тп не интересно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> девчонок разводить надо :)
<gdane> заведи себе крутую тачку, одевайся круто вот и разведешь себе гарем
<gdane> они на цацки хорошо разводятся
<gdane> правда это обычные тп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane: нее. у них скил на развод 10x от твоего. так что нереально :)
<gdane> дык я и не качаю скил развода
<gdane> качаю линукс
<gdane> а на новой работе еще и сео
<gdane> и почему народ считает что админ еще должен сео заниматься и отделом кадров и еще 100500
<gdane> вещей
<gdane> мне тут еще хотели втереь замену лампочек и тому подобного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это эникейщик именуется. но такой специальности нет в перечне
<gdane> в рашке много специальностей которых нет вообще нигде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane: ко мне как то приходили "посмотри, калькулятор не работает"
<gdane> лол
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, взял бы посмотрел)...
<andrex> и обратно вернул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ну так и сделал. и сказал что не работает )
<gdane> лол
<gdane> ну я наговорил им что мол я хз как и что там с электричеством + там реально есть тема с допуском
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane: да. нужен допуск на работу.
<gdane> у меня брат заморачивается с установкой сетей и всего такого
<gdane> так что он нарасказывал про это все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если что " у меня допуска нет, когда меня тряхонет вы мне больничку не оплатите" все
<gdane> да самое главное я типа не знаю как ремонтировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<gdane> вообще меня порадовало - на счет этой проблемы мне сказал торг пред конторы - добавив, ну я же водитель, я не полезу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.cnews.ru/top/2013/05/31/kasperskiy_otkroet_ishodnyy_kod_v_ssha_chtoby_ne_povtorit_uchast_huawei_530596 это че же делается, куда мир то катится
<andrex> пущай мс свой код открывает тогды уж, а то чет я ей вобще не доверяю
<gdane> а я ей не доверяю и не использую вообще
<gdane> вон вчера на ноуте у знакомой пытались расшарить сеть - там оказалась винда 7 стартер - с которого есть ограничения на ics
<gdane> инет хрен расшаришь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть такая недоработка
<baronos> Хм, вообще без проблем с вин7 старт раздавалось на нетбуке
<gdane> ну там основное соединение - ррр
<gdane> мегафоновский 3г
<baronos> Только раздача вафли не работников
<baronos> А по лану и с модемов 3г и с вафли на лан
<gdane> и как расшаривал?
<baronos> На соединении модема в свойствах доступа галочку расщарить ща с тел. Точно не помню
<andrex> разрешить использовать подключение другими хомячками
<gdane> а вот ее нет
<gdane> дада - но ее в стартере нет
<gdane> а на компе стояла 7 - там в свойствах это все было
<andrex> baronos, у тебя неправильный стартер какойто, в нем все сетевые тулзы вырезаны почти по идее на то он и стартер то что у резан по самое немогу
<baronos> Как купил тогда так и дела. Ща клинья стоит в котором так и не могу раздать инет
<Romul> всем привет
<andrex> а вотондруга
<andrex> че сломал винты
<Romul> andrex да :-)
<Romul> кстати возник вопрос читал на забугорном  сайте что можно раскрутить  шпиндель  hdd  чтобы он  разлетелся
<Romul> это как осуществить :-)
<andrex> к турбине самалета прицепить
<gdane> прикручиваешь проволоку к харду и раскручиваешь его
<gdane> а потом отпускаешь
<gdane> он летит и падает на землю - разлетается от удара
<Romul> ну это слишком затратный  способ
<andrex> повторять до получения нужного эффекта
<Romul> это просто для интереса.  в 8 убунте  была такая ошибка что привело к  таким случаям  на ноутбуках
<andrex> озотом облей он у тя развалицо и на 5 тыщах
<Romul> как такая команда интересно должна выглядить  в терминале хочу на старом компе попробовать
<Romul> ладно это так все шутки
<Romul> нужен доступ в локалку на работе из  дома как я могу это осуществить.  программы типа team  viewer  не работают .  пробовал впн  тоже не получается
<andrex> Romul, по и дее это не возможно это с помощю компа
<andrex> ибо на обычной напряге обороты 11 тыщ на 16 вольтах 26 а на 18 схема горит к чертям
<Romul> andrex я тоже думал что невозможно но  крис  касперски это делал из терминала
<Romul> при чем было всего пару строк
<andrex> он маг походу ибо на 12 вольтах не разгониш как ни сторайся выше нужноповышать ток а тут облом
<Romul> andrex постараюсь найти эту статью  и  вечером скинуть сюда
<andrex> на 26 он крутится спокойно чтоб его разколоть нужно наверно до 50 догнать а тут у пирается в сгорание винта
<andrex> Romul, можеш не кидать ибо неповерю
<Romul> andrex я даже видео сниму  если мне удастся это сделать на старом компе :-)
<Romul> кстати насчет доступа к локалке  кто нибудь можешь подсказать
<Romul> что нибудь
<gdane> кстати народ сталкивались с такой ошибкой? init id "c1" respawing too fast. disabled for 5 minutes
<gdane> я в ините прописал автологин рутом
<gdane> в итоге автологин происходит, но вот зайти не могу - в плане что нет приглашения для ввода данных
<gdane> пробовал в том же inittab прописать mknod tty1 c 4 0 не помогло
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/181570/ :)
<_d4vid> re..
<Romul> возможно ли сделать чтобы после сворачивания  окно  не было видно  в панели и тд
<aleksei`> dctv re
<aleksei`> всем ку
<SergeyIT> КУ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/vVSZXQet почему не синхронизируется время?
<[Raiden]> 64.90.182.55: Server dropped: no data - может надо выбрать другйо сервер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробовал 3 сервера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это логи time.nist.gov
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> порт не прикрыт. насколько я понял
<aleksei`> ыгвщ куищще
<SergeyIT> aleksei`, понял, чего сказал?
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, это не скаал, эт опечатка была
<SergeyIT> "слово не воробей - вылетит, не поймаешь"
<artus> SergeyIT, ну линух он такой , есть там такое ))
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, чёт ты агрессивный в последнее время очень )))
<SergeyIT> почему в последнее? Я всегда такой был ))
<artus> злобный маленький карлик? :)
<aleksei`> ))
<SergeyIT> а врдуг большой? )
<SergeyIT> д<>р
<_d4vid> =)
<artus> фигасе рокировка :D
<SergeyIT> это паскаль, тебе не понять )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: Блейз Паскаль?
<SergeyIT> язык его имени
<aleksei`> эхх, помню в институте начинали с него изучать программирование )))
<|rapidsp|> а как скриптом проверить какой дистр deb или rpm? :)
<_d4vid> http://demotivators.to/media/posters/2085/54747464_android-uzhe-ne-tot.jpg :D
<only_you> _d4vid: вот именно, убунту фон наше все)
<teddyp1cker> |rapidsp|: очень странное желание - см Альтлинукс
<teddyp1cker> |rapidsp|: косвенно по наличию утилит dpkg || rpm
<andrex> ну дык они могут и втех и тех быть а система в итоге окажется и не деб и не рпм)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если есть alien?
<|rapidsp|> идея в том, что если нет rpm, то через alien
<teddyp1cker> andrex: потому про альт и написал
<teddyp1cker> глянуть надо в установочные скрипты какого -нибудь софта который распространяется в run файлах
<|rapidsp|> кооче разобрались там при запуске команды возврат 0 или 1 есть :)
<teddyp1cker> |rapidsp|: какой команды?
<|rapidsp|> rpm например
<teddyp1cker> ну вот тебе правильно andrex написал - ты просто наличие установщика определил
<|rapidsp|> я не возражал же
<teddyp1cker> хотя я бы сам так делал)
<teddyp1cker> ибо другого способа не придумаю
<|rapidsp|> главное чтоб не слишком коряво было :)
<teddyp1cker> http://0install.net вроде как решает проблему наката софта на разные дистры
<teddyp1cker> но проще руками все собирать на месте (читай серваках) разворачивать
<Onkeltem> Првиет все
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить знает как установить hostname по dhcp?
<Onkeltem> То есть у меня киоск (комп) берет с DHCP IP, но надо еще и hostname устанавливать
<andrex> dhcp сервер подними
<andrex> а там у же можно настроить чет типа ip-host
<Onkeltem> ага
<Onkeltem> по ходу вообще не заработает
<Onkeltem> dhclient-script по ходу упоротый
<Onkeltem> if [ -n "$old_host_name" ] && [ ! -s /etc/hostname ]; then
<Onkeltem>   hostname "$new_host_name"
<Onkeltem> fi
<Onkeltem> $old_host_name - вообще такой переменной нигде нет
<Onkeltem> и скрипту она не передается
<Onkeltem> ппц
<Michael72> opendict запустился, однако нет меню. В консоле - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719799/
<Michael72> Скрин-шот - http://susepaste.org/6184448
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, кастомное ядро поставил, при apt-get upgrade пишет такое: The following packages have been kept back:
<Kyshtynbai>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<Kyshtynbai> Вроде как оно мне не должно снести моё ядро и поставить убунтовское очередное?
<Kyshtynbai> keep back как в данном случае переводицца, не понимаю.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Michael72> to keep smth. (back) from smb. скрывать, утаивать что-л от кого-л
<tagezi> урок английского языка?
<Kyshtynbai> Michael72: ясности это не внесло, но я ужо разобрался.
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: вот что это по-твоему значит:
<Kyshtynbai> The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic-pae
<Kyshtynbai> :) ?
<Michael72> да и слова from в тексте нет, поэтому неверный выбрал вариант
<Kyshtynbai> пойду блинов поем.
<andrex> небыли установленны
<SergeyIT> Michael72, а зачем там from, ясно же что от юзера прячут
<andrex> короче нестал он их трогать
<andrex> тут какбе нехватает предложений перед фразой
<SergeyIT> и тут в системе начнется самое интересное
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а что там не понятно?
<tagezi> Следующие пакеты были удержаны
<tagezi> страдательное прошедшее keep back - удерживать
<Michael72> Мне нужно выяснить словарь opendict умеет ли посылать DICT-серверу команду MIME OPTION и соответственно умеет ли обрабатывать MIME контент? Никто не знает ответ на этот вопрос?
<Michael72> А ещё лучше узнать какой именно DICT-клиент умеет это делать?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ты убунту снова поставил?)
<Kyshtynbai> не, ето сервер).
<Kyshtynbai> А пойду-ка я выпью пивы с чебуреком.
<[Raiden]> остаётся гадать что опасней:чебурек или пиво
<andrex> химическая смесь в желужке после их приема вместе
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/3/6/6/d/d/df616beac311917596ef381ecf1.jpg
<andrex> увсе с отпуском меня и днюхой...
<andrex> надо забаницо на сутки походу...
<artus> andrex, апаздравляшечкии
<andrex> обойдутсо
<andrex> вот блин и не напицо даже
<artus> andrex, у мну у папика чегодня днюха )
<andrex> у нас в магазах все убрали по 27 число
<andrex> artus, одноднюшники)
<artus> огаа
<[Raiden]> поздравляю с др.
<[Raiden]> желаю меньше наступать на грабли )
<[Raiden]> andrex:
<andrex> :D
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yb90xj4pIiI
<tagezi> http://www.businessinsider.com/google-glass-has-facial-recognition-2013-5
<tagezi> странно, 23 ядро пришло..
<tagezi> вроде оно приходило уже
<tagezi> 3.8.0-23
<Kyshtynbai> Смотрите, хлопцы, в Гномешеле и Юнити например, по нажатию альт+лефтклик можно тянуть окно. А можно ли для окна отдельного приложения  это отключить?
<tagezi> ну в теории да..
<artus> Kyshtynbai, эт в любых иксах
<tagezi> artus: ты в linkedin есть?
<artus> это кто?
<tagezi> хм.. ну вот.. а я хотел с цискодиректором, который за вечер может 2 самосвала циск разгрузить познакомиться ((((
<tagezi> artus: да, сетка такая, что бы пиариться почем зря ))
<artus> ааа )
<tagezi> и смотреть сколько людям предлпгают денег, за то что бы кикакли с канала больше )
<artus> tagezi, а тама ешо и плотют? че эт я безоплатно понимаш работаю :D
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> там нет, там только о вакансиях расказывают ))
<tagezi> типа 5 баксов за кик )
<artus> ясно, очередное блаблабла
<artus> tagezi, есть схема, я тя кикаю , твои 2 бакса с пятерки , ищи инвесторов :D
<tagezi> ну, впринципе да.. но как англоязычный ресурс, с новостями и вакансиями, очень даже ничего
<tagezi> ну и опять же, английский подучить.. а то скоро в финку, а я почти ноль
<tagezi> artus: сможешь написать книгу по самбе на тысячу страниц? )
<artus> лехко
<tagezi> блин.. тада не интересно..
<tagezi> я тут качнул самбу -3 книгу официальную.. там на тысячу страниц как раз.. думал что интересное напишут
<aleksei`> j,sxyj
<aleksei`> ой ... обычно из 1000 страниц 15-25 дельно написанно
<tagezi> 15-20 дельно и я могу написать, это не интересно
<aleksei`> ну так большенство книг построено - что дельно максимум на 30 страниц, остальное сопли
<tagezi> ну, не скажи.. сейчас читаю по огнептице, нормально так.. страниц 400 наверное по делу.. провда многое упущено, но это другой вопрос
<tagezi> а там всего помоему страниц 800
<tagezi> о, сергей пришёл.. не спиться ему, видешьли )
<Sergey_IT> так белые ночи же )
<tagezi> чото они не очень белые в этом году
<tagezi> или я к реально белым заполярным привык уже
<Sergey_IT> так начало только
<tagezi> как специалист на английский переводиться? о_О
<tagezi> не бакалавр же
<tagezi> и специалитет не подойдёт, это 5 лет института
<tagezi> кто у нас после коледжа выходит на английский манер? ))
<[Raiden]> какой-нить менеджер...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: специалист наверное эксперт. А вот звание вышедшего из коледжа - не знаю.
<[Raiden]> либо эксперт, либо профессионал
<tagezi> СПО - Среднее профессиональное образование ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сейчас разберёмся.. вроде бакалавр должен быть, если переводить.. ибо, наш коледж какраз 3 году института равняется
<Sergey_IT> это круче института
<Sergey_IT> пиши образование колледж и специальность
<tagezi> да там спеуиальность тоже фиг переведёшь )))
<tagezi> я фельдщер-лаборант лабораторной диагностики )
<VMV> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<VMV> подскажите как избавиться от недоразумения с размещением окна guake как на этой картинке?
<VMV> http://picpaste.com/pics/__ae_______001-DcQBhfUp.1370032172.png
<VMV> я так понимаю это компиз так "умно" окна размещает
<VMV> но если отключить такое размещение, то окно guake вообще за панель юнити уедет(
<VMV> у меня ubuntu 13.04
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: http://www.bls.gov/ooh/healthcare/medical-and-clinical-laboratory-technologists-and-technicians.htm
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, я экзамены не перездам уже.. я даже в россии не могу работать, мне нужно полугодовые курсы проходить, и атистацию..
<tagezi> слишком давно было
<tagezi> и как-то админы больше получают )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я и не предлагаю, просто специальность посмотреть можно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, технарям проще )
<tagezi> да..
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: там дело в том, что я фельдшер - это помошник врача, или параврачь, по другому ))
<Sergey_IT> это я понял
<tagezi> но при этом я лаборант.. тоесть я помошник врача лаборанта медицинской лаборатории )
<tagezi> feldsher-laboratorian
<tagezi> я вот так перевёл )
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> кому надо поймет )
<tagezi> да, это всё не важно.. далко что опыта програмирования нет
<tagezi> вот он реально нужен.. а то что я там на сенокосе в 11 лет работал, никому ничего не даст
<[Raiden]> Мне тут на другом канале перевели ) [00:49:40] [anaesthesia]Raiden: хз, laboratory medical assistant ккойнить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, медикал асистент - лаборатори техникал
<tagezi> тогда уж )
<tagezi> но это бред..
<[Raiden]> ну мб.
<tagezi> ладно, я потом проконсультыруюсь от ляпов, поправят
<tagezi> хотя я думаю это нужно лезть в медицынский словарь...
<tagezi> потому что в разговорном есть парамедики, стоматологи, генекологи и медики, и всё ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> все ночи
 * tagezi tagezi|spit
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi|spit> во )
<Sergey_IT> hrapit добавь )
<kpoT> есть где взять драйвера для ноута Sony, кроме как на офф. сайте ? Поставил Ubuntu на ноут, там ничего не пашет :(
<UNIm95> kpoT Тут?
<kpoT> да
<UNIm95> kpoT Какое жедезо у ноута?
<UNIm95> железо
<kpoT> сейчас, жду чтобы он загрузился
<kpoT> страное дело, после установки даже биос не пашет :(
<kpoT> хмм
<UNIm95> А там BIOS или  UEFI?
<kpoT> Sony VAIO E Series SVE14A2M6E
<kpoT> модель, по железу сейчас гляну
<UNIm95> kpoT: блин. собрал пачку дерьма
<kpoT> ))
<kpoT> это не мое уг, я только хотел человеку доброе сделать :)
<kpoT> чтобы он начал постигать "правильную" ос
<kpoT> сейчас буду ковырять, ночь обещает быть веселой
<UNIm95> kpoT: Вообще не загружается?
<kpoT> страное дело, вообще
<kpoT> наверное нужно разобрать и глянуть где там батарея
<kpoT> она же там должна быть ?
<UNIm95> Отсоедини от сети и вынь батарею. после зажми клавишу включения
<kpoT> так я офф, пошел ковырять "пациента"
<kpoT> да прибудет со мной сила ! :)
<UNIm95> kpoT: как бы ты не брикнул его
<kpoT> не будем думать о плохом, позитив наше второе Я )
<UNIm95>  kpoT:  жесткая практика говорит http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36006 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35973
<UNIm95> kpoT: о качестве сони говорит тот факт что этот ноут не обнаружен у них на сайте
<kpoT> UNIm95: да, досадно если ноут так положил, главное его сейчас оживить
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-01
<aleksei`> ку
<tagezi> всем доброго утра
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> скажите, пожалуйста. При переустановке дал пользователю другое имя, как поменять на прежнее без дальнейших проблем, чтобы домашняя папка вернулась?)
<ambal> скажите, пожалуйста, как поменять домашнюю папку?
<andrex> usermod -d /path/to/new/homedir/ username
<tagezi> http://www.poliisi.fi/
<tagezi> лол )
<ambal> andrex: спасибо, попробовал, результат:
<ambal> usermod: user ambal is currently used by process 1460
<ambal> andrex: такая проблема, я при установке дал пользователю другое имя и теперь моя прежняя домашняя папка как бы и не моя) как мне вернуть всё на места безболезненно?)
<andrex> usermod chown
<andrex> тебе в помощ
<andrex> и kill
<ambal> andrex: а подробней?)
<ambal> andrex: chown знаю, меняет права, kill убивает процесс
<andrex> а лучше так создаеш пользователя с судо и через него меняеш папку у другого пользователя главно чтоб он небыл залогенин
<ambal> andrex: просто поменять и всё в порядке будет? т.е. никаких проблем не возникнет?)
<andrex> недолжно кроме прав
<andrex> ну это човн
<ambal> andrex: т.е. в общем можно просто скопировать всё с той домашней папки? ведь всё-ровно парится с правами надо?
<andrex> угу
<ambal> andrex: спасибо)) сейчас попробую))
<Xonusil> !msg ubuntuhelp Xonusil
<Xonusil> !msg ubuntuhelp !Xonusil
<andrex>  /msg .....
<Xonusil> благодарю
<artus> тыдыщ
<andrex> artus, бах
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<artus> положительный :D
<artus> 2 полоски
<baronos> Хыхы)
<baronos> Нее, работать два дня подряд не айс))
<andrex> кто то 6 дней подряд работает, а ему 2 дня много
<artus> надо 2 недели через неделю работать :D
<baronos> В спасатели на пляж, чтоли пойти?))
<baronos> Там 1 через 3
<artus> baronos, иди мером киева, буш работать месяц через 11т
<baronos> Ыы
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а было у тебя такое, что нотификейшнс пропали? Даже проверить не могу, notify-send чото нету о_0.
<Kyshtynbai> ребутъ.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну офигеть вообще, пропали оповещения.
<aleksei`> Kyshtynbai, может компиз сломался?
<Kyshtynbai> Гномшелл...
<aleksei`> у меня как-то в xfce оповещения сломались, но там помогло поменять занчение notify-location на 2... вроде
<Kyshtynbai> а в другом юзере работает, вот мистико...
<Kyshtynbai> Вот я дэбил.
<Kyshtynbai> В настройках выключены были уведомления, Видимо случайно ткнул.
<Kyshtynbai> тьфу ты.
<Michael72> После установки пакета Net-Dict-2.09 (из исходников) случилась проблема с dict - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722499
<Michael72> Попытался удалить Net-Dict-2.09 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722504
<Michael72> Не помогло.
<Michael72> Переустанавливал dict и dictd - тоже самое. Что случилось и как вернуть назад?
<andrex> ну вопервых оно не скомпилировалось и не поставилось а во вторых ты ссзб
<andrex> или ты ещё и перл сломал
<Michael72> я тоже думаю, что perl сломал. Его можно починить?
<baronos>  Kyshtynbai :D
<Michael72> Интереса ради. Первый раз в жизни получил эл.письмо с подписью. В письме указана ссылка на ключ. А как этот ключ скормить KMail'у?
<Michael72> В заголовке ключа написано: Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
<artus> http://goo.gl/ntdHr не?
<Michael72> artus: спасибо. Помогло малость
<Scrimmer> хм, забавно. нихто не знает - пчему у меня видео/звук в хроме играет в ускоренном режиме? :D
<baronos> Потому что гладиолус:)
<tagezi> http://youtu.be/J2ZoWMijD28
<andrex> вспомнил про пожарников поднявших иашину
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/e/f/9/9/8/603da8ad4ccab46d3f703cdd2f2.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты знаешь, что бабочка в немецком это мужской род? )
<[Raiden]> неа )
<[Raiden]> бабочк
<andrex> der бабочка
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> я когда учил в колледже латынь, колову реально разрывало, половина повседневных слов имеют протевоположный род, о них думать было тяжело из за этого
<tagezi> г*
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Lbs7S
<tagezi> это же кеды?
<tagezi> с кайродок внизу
<tagezi> да.. я плазму нашёл )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> да кде
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты dc не пользуешься, да?
<[Raiden]> не часто, но пользуюсь. Eiskaltdc++
<tagezi> чото он у меня кривоо работает
<[Raiden]> drk.xfz dby dthcb.
<[Raiden]> в винде тоже его юзаю
<[Raiden]> Ну, поищи альтернативы. У меня нормально
<[Raiden]> гтк версию крива
<[Raiden]> ия*
<baronos> Очень даже.
<tagezi> он настройки окна не сохраняет, вылетает при шаманствах со списком очереди, и порты не хочет проставлять нормально.. тоже вылетает
<baronos> Кути лучше
<tagezi> да не, я qt пробывал и qt mini
<[Raiden]> в чем заключается кривость?
<tagezi> настройки окна не сохраняются
<tagezi> и вылетает часто..
<tagezi> соединение через роутер, проброшеные порты приходиться лечть в файл выставлять, не хочет сохранять
<tagezi> кстати странно, но LinuxDC++ работает легче с системой.. вообще не тормозит когда хеширует, запросы серверу грамотнее отсылает
<[Raiden]> я выбрал эйскальт и его предка, т.к. качает в несколько потоков.
<[Raiden]> Возможно так сча все умеют, но когда я делал выбор так не было.
<tagezi> у linuxdc есть минус, он в трей не сворачивается (
<tagezi> и кдешные темы плохо принимает.. хотя это может моя личная проблема, так как у меня ваще с этим проблема
<[Raiden]> ппробуй xcfe - там минимум проблем
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> xfce
<[Raiden]> tagezi: попробуй проверить права в хомпапке или сразу рекурсивн очовн сделать. МОжет не сохраняет из-за прав.
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<[Raiden]> обешают ускорение непомука в 4.11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7MQNR9-Gxg
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM4MTA
<[Raiden]> линк на видео не глядеть
<only_you> непопук не нужен
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там настройки в один фал пишит, одни нормально сохраняет, другие вылетают
<tagezi> так что фиг знает почему
<tagezi> но вот странно.. у одних работает, а у других нет, и почему не понятно
<[Raiden]> ну может я не трогал просто такие настройки. Фиг знает. Я в дц в основном качаю...
<tagezi> например тотже "Заглушка для непомука"
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Xonusil> Что надо установить чтобы был звук - пока выдает ошибку Ошибка воспроизведения: Ресурс не найден. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135.
<baronos> Гстример надо
<[Raiden]> http://www.kaluga.ru/news/subject/19/subject_id19.html
<Xonusil> =-O
<baronos> Ниразу в жизни не делал прививки от клещей и сколько пьяный на траве валялся ниразу не кусали))
<Xonusil> Я бы на пьяного не полез
<[Raiden]> таких прививок что бы не кусали нет. Есть только прививки от некоторых болезней.
<[Raiden]> если что
<[Raiden]> Я из себя вытаскивал года 3 назад. Под руку залез и впился...
<tagezi> baronos: у меня мать у знакомой, её кусали много раз, в 60 легла с энцифалитом, теперь доча утку из поднеё выносит, ибо сама она не может даже ложку до рта донести
<[Raiden]> Откуда они только лезут... Мелкий только читал что они где-то в сибири есть. Возможно в ссср были какие-то меры по их травлению.
<tagezi> baronos:  а прививка это раз в 3 года, пол часа, времени.. их сейчас бесплатно делают по полису обязательного страхования
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, прост у нас их меньше
<baronos> В сибири этого энцифалита как грязи, в краснодарском крае не слышал.
<tagezi> baronos: на територии европейской части россии тоже есть, просто меньше намного
<baronos> Да и фиг с ним
<[Raiden]> Я поймал клеща в 1.5часа от Москвы. Без болезни по ходу , но всёравн оне приятно )
<tagezi> в подмосковье в новгородской области каждый год регистрируют по 2-3 случая заражения
<[Raiden]> 1.5 часа на электричке.
<tagezi> ну, каждый сам решает
<tagezi> я себе сделал прививку и не жалею
<tagezi> зато жена спокойная теперь когда я в лес уезжаю ))
<Guest10648> привет
<Guest10648> у меня тут проблема. убунту установлена на макбук про, но убунту не предоставляет такую раскладку как Русский(макинтош) может лучше мне на основе других раскладок под макинтош для убунту сделать русскую?
<Guest10648> в таком случае где мне искать другие? вроде как они где-то в папочке должны лежать и их можно отредактировать
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе. лучше наверное на форум.
<Guest10648> забыл пароль от форума да и логин)) лень региться а был бы вход через твиттер или фэйсбук итд зашел бы
<Guest10648> жаль
<baronos> Было че то мак и убунту в настройках
<tagezi> Guest10648: так там по почте всё востановить можно
<tagezi> ну или пиши в группу g+
<Guest10648>  так и сделал? что-то не пришло на почту ничего а ник такой есть
<Guest10648> либо я под другим зарегистрирован был либо на другую почту регился не помню уже точно давно регился на форуме
<Guest10648> вот из-за раскладки такой даже вопросы лезут вместо запятых
<Guest10648> ниче не понятно
<tagezi> зачем иметь много почт? )
<Guest10648> это уже другой вопрос)
<tagezi> мне хватает двух, одна для спама.. другая для работы
<Guest10648> какая-то почта для бизнеса, какая-то для личного общения итд
<Guest10648> но проверял ту куда со всех почт собирается
<Guest10648> не пришло
<tagezi> заведи себе гмайл и не парься, одной и для общения и для бизнеса будет достаточно.. впринципе даэе для спама соёдет тудаже, она хорошо сеет
<Guest10648> нашел в /lib/udev/keymaps что-то но это не по языкам раскладки а на конкретные ноуты
<Guest10648> у меня и так гмэйлы все
<Guest10648> на личной с вайлкард юзером
<Guest10648> и личным доменом
<tagezi> гмайл очень удобен, зачем много почт? )
<Guest10648> надо)
<Guest10648> Нашел себя на форуме, отправил еще пару раз восстановление пароля на ник и ничего? все почты уже проверил и спам тоже
<baronos> У шатлворта спроси, у них привычка ставить убунту на мак. И вообще нафиг покупать мак, чтоб ставить убунту?
<Kyshtynbai> сам не понимаю). Такое развлечение.
<Guest10648> а у них то че спрашивать) они же на английском пользуют, это с русской раскладкой проблема и нет ее под мак клаву а под много других языков есть
<baronos> Ну и выкинь какую тогда
<baronos> Каку*
<Guest10648> хочу просто убунту юзать как основную ось а пока русская раскладка корявая - не получается (
<Guest10648> сам бы уже давно сделал раскладку если бы знал где файлы эти лежат? все перерыл найти не могу
<Guest10648> они вроде бы в xml формате с расширением .keylayout tckb yt jib,f.cm
<Guest10648> если не ошибаюсь
<Guest10648> нашел
<artus> зря
<Guest10648> /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/macintosh_vndr
<[Raiden]> на лостфильме новая фантастика непокоренная земля. Да простят меня за офтоп ))
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет. Вопрос - как узнать id некой группы пользователей в 12.04, если я рут?
<IlyaLevin> скажем, группы www-data сервера
<teddyp1cker> id -u www...
<teddyp1cker> не?
<IlyaLevin> это пользователь вроде
<teddyp1cker> -G ключ значит
<IlyaLevin> а id -g www-data дает 0
<IlyaLevin> что не может быть, ибо это группа рута
<teddyp1cker> IlyaLevin:  вот я рут вот имя группы + вот ид - http://paste.kde.org/756080
<IlyaLevin> хм.. Может, что-то в системе не так. Сейчас гляну, спасибо
<teddyp1cker> че то я понял почему у тебя 0
<IlyaLevin> вот и я не понял
<teddyp1cker> getent passwd | awk -F: '{print $1}' | while read name; do groups $name; done | grep $USERNAME - глянь в каких группах твой юзер
<teddyp1cker>  ай, точно у тебя же рут
<teddyp1cker> IlyaLevin: а если не рутом проверить - тоже 0?
<IlyaLevin> не рутом надо юзера создавать. Сейчас посмотрю.
<IlyaLevin> Но по ходу просто группы пока нет
<IlyaLevin> вроде, исправилось
<IlyaLevin> так.. Еще вопрос.
<IlyaLevin> Поставил rvm, пытаюсь накидать passenger, но он требует рута, а ставить rvm на рута я не хочу.
<IlyaLevin> Можно ли как-то поставить passenger без гема.
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<IlyaLevin> и? Что запэйстить надо?
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724060/
<tagezi> вот зачем так сделано?, причем тут пим и плазма? о_О
<tagezi> вообще, если расмотреть эти зависимости, то думается что у человека который пишет под кде, ну очень кривые руки
<tagezi> хотя это помоему вообще бля убунты характерно
<IlyaLevin> ну не знаю, я кедами не пользуюсь, так что не знаю, насколько это связано конкретно с убунтой.
<tagezi> да в юнити тоже самое
<IlyaLevin> Вопрос дальше - поставил passenger, по ходу установки он поставил nginx, пытаюсь запустить его, но ничего не выдает и в процессах ничего нет
<tagezi> апорт, очень яркий пример
<tagezi> удаляешь апорт и сним улетает юнити
<teddyp1cker> IlyaLevin: насчет - гема - ему можно папку подсунуть
<teddyp1cker>  IlyaLevin: export GEM_PATH=~/gems
<[Raiden]> зависимсоти обычн оне создаются от балды.
<[Raiden]> что касаетяс кде, то там высокая интеграция софта.
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<[Raiden]> но более модульно пакеты наверное можно собрать. кде-мод для арча когда-то так делали.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/a/7/0/7/4/61705653c5bdd1dc248fc857721.jpg
<IlyaLevin> Народ, такой вопрос. Nginx установился вместе с Passenger'ом. Запускаемый файл лежит там где и должен, в /opt/nginx/sbin но как сервис он не залинкован, поэтому запускать приходится напрямую
<IlyaLevin> Вопрос в следующем? Можно ли как-то прописать сервис по этому пути (ссылкой или как-то еще) или как-либо еще добавить этот путь в автозапуск?
<IlyaLevin> Чтобы каждый раз при перезагрузке не загружать руками сервер
<hoodie_y> Драсте! Подскажите, в какую сторону копать, хочу сменить "загрузочную картинку" (не знаю как она правильно называеться)
<hoodie_y> Это та, которая сменяеться консолью, при нажатии клавиши F4, во время загрузки\выключения
<tagezi> лана, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-02
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> фигня какая-та, только переустановил убунту. После загрузки вылазит сообщение что-то вроде applications can't no longer access to your account, открывается мозилла, где меня просят авторизоваться в фейсбук, после чего сообщение красными буквами: "ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ
<ambal> что это?))
<ambal_> фигня какая-та, только переустановил убунту. После загрузки вылазит сообщение что-то вроде applications can't no longer access to your account, открывается мозилла, где меня просят авторизоваться в фейсбук, после чего сообщение красными буквами: "ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИÐ
<ambal_> каким chromium ppa вы пользуетесь?) что-то не могу найти)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<rekcuFniarB> А кто нибудь работал с PPA? Сколько времени может пройти чтобы опубликованное там через dput появилось? dput выполнился без ошибок, но часа три уже прошло, а ни e-mail не пришёл, ни пакетов в ppa.
<Michael72> какой каталог соответствует переменной $MOZ_USER_DIR?
<Michael72> короче, я ищу userContent.css, где он сейчас лежит?
<rekcuFniarB> Нигде не лежит, его надо создать в каталоге профиля.
<rekcuFniarB> Вообще сейчас его не используют, для этого есть Stylish.
<Michael72> Не могу понять, одно расширение использует вот такие вот классы, например:  class="dict-definition", а где оно его берёт?
<Michael72> Этот класс уже где-то у firefox описан или расширение само где-то как-то его описывает?
<Michael72> по идее, если расширение само его определяет, то оно должно же быть объявлено в файле chrome.manifest (которое у расширения)
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> кто-нибудь скажите, каким ppa вы пользуетесь для обновления chromium?)
<vados> никакими
<rekcuFniarB> Хром не нужен.
<ambal> мозилой пользуетесь?)
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, удалил файл .upload и повторил dput. Через несколько минут пришло уведомление accepted на почту.
<rekcuFniarB> Вечно везде что нибудь глючит :(
<rekcuFniarB> ambal: да
<ambal> rekcuFniarB: ясно)
<vados> ambal: на сколько я понимаю - хромиум идет в стандартных репах - там же и обновляется - нафиг ppa ?
<ambal> vados: там до сих-пор 25 версия и на сколько я знаю уже есть 28
<ambal> vados: погуглив ничего что-то не найду... какие нахожу,уже почему-то не обновляются..
<vados> ambal: это не вопрос - может и есть - но значит ее не считают тру для убунты на данный момент :)
<ambal> vados: просто странно, вроде популярный браузер, а нифига нету..)
<vados> ambal: ну популярный по своему - мне не нравится - а так хз - 25 версия не хуже 28 :)
<ambal> vados: многое изменилось с той версии..))
<vados> ambal: если для тебя это критично то тогда да - или гугли , или сам собери и пакет склепай - и свой ппа :)
<ambal> vados: буду смотреть в сторону chrome))
<vados> :)
<vados> ambal: марк угрожает сделать хромиум  дефолтным в 13.10 - так что не спеши :)
<ambal> vados: серьёзно?)) это наверно хорошо))
<vados> ambal:  серьёзно
<vados> ambal:  даже хром по идее а не хромиум :)
<ambal> vados: вряд-ли, странное будет решение в пользу хрома, вместо хромиума)
<vados> ambal: может и так - не утверждаю - но то что один из двух так это верняк
<ambal> vados: ясно))
<vados> ambal: уже многие против :)
<ambal> vados: да что тут против то быть, не нравится - пользуйся другим) не понимаю тех, кто против чего-то в опен соурс))
<vados> ambal: ну баба яга всегда против :)
<ambal> vados: :)
<_d4vid> re..
<artus> re
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> Зшбс.
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> кто знает как убрать что-то из меню конвертика в правом верхнем углу?
<ambal> а, всё, разобрался, спасибо)
<Sergey_IT> раньше было - находишь файл конфигурации и удаляешь, сейчас "?"
<Sergey_IT> и где?
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/06/02/snow/
<Sergey_IT> и чего - и в африке такое бывает
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а твоё основное де какое? для справки.
<Sergey_IT> дефолт
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: дефолт в убунте?
<Sergey_IT> да
<[Raiden]> В африке наверное бывает, зимой...
<[Raiden]> А в кемерово летом.
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ок
<Sergey_IT> в кемерово летом холоднее чем в африке зимой, не?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хорошо ты выкрутил.
<Sergey_IT> только в африке снегопады бывают с жертвами
<ambal> Sergey_IT: сейчас также, 2 файла конфигурации удаляешь только)
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> Надо же.
<MetallDoctor> Всем доброго вечера(или что там у кого в регионе).
<[Raiden]> привет
<MetallDoctor> Ну, раз тут так спокойно я задам отвлечённый вопрос, хорошо?
<andrex> нет
<MetallDoctor> Ладно, не буду.
<artus> :D
<Sergey_IT> здесь вообще вопросы запрещены (
<artus> по новым правилам только с ответами сюда можно приходить :)
<MetallDoctor> Ржоте :(
<MetallDoctor> А я всего-то хотел простенький вопрос по форумам задать.
<andrex> про форум еа форум там над тобой "поржут" и забанят)
<andrex> н*
<MetallDoctor> Что, всё действительно так плохо, как кажется?
<artus> нет, на самом деле все еще хуже
<MetallDoctor> Куда уж? Я там трижды обращался за помощью и трижды на мои ответы никто не ответил.
<artus> воот, а ты тут хочеш ответ получить)  учитывая что даже на форуме с его мульеном посещений в месяц тебя игнорят
<artus> следуйщий
<MetallDoctor> Тут, кстати, лучше получалось.
<MetallDoctor> Serhey_IT как раз несколько раз очень хорошо помог.
<MetallDoctor> *Sergey_IT как раз несколько раз очень хорошо помог.
<artus> Sergey_IT, ты зачем помогаеш?
<hoodie_y> а что за вопрос вообще?
<MetallDoctor> Я как раз хотел поинтересоваться - на форумах в принципе помочь могут или как - я там запостил вопрос, но пока ответов нет. Есть ли смысл ждать?
<hoodie_y> наверное мотря что за форум и что за вопрос.
<hoodie_y> *смотря
<rekcuFniarB> Никому не нужен случайно мой хеловорлд? https://github.com/rekcuFniarB/KDE/tree/master/Utils/Imageshack.us
<MetallDoctor> Или там отвечают только на то, что яндексится за две минуты?
 * andrex както уже говорил что форум это форум и ответить там могут и через год
<rekcuFniarB> Пакет можно взять тут https://launchpad.net/~retratserif/+archive/utils
<rekcuFniarB> (оно только для кде)
<[Raiden]> я на итмажес лью
<[Raiden]> на форум кинь в раздел про кде
<MetallDoctor> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=222390.msg1720583#msg1720583 - вдруг кто в силах помочь, но мог бы пропустить пост. Подскажите пожалуйста.
<[Raiden]> ох сколько текста
<andrex> [Raiden], я тож так подумал)
<MetallDoctor> Думаете, tl;dr ?
<MetallDoctor> Таки излагаю проблему полностью, что бы не взывали к телепатам.
<rekcuFniarB> Удобная штука получилась. Просто делаешь пкм по картинке и выбираешь загрузить на imageshack. После чего в буфере обмена появляется ссылка на картинку.
<hoodie_y> может, действительно, пора переходить на Д? ))
<MetallDoctor> http://ubuntu.ru/irc - класс страничка!
<MetallDoctor> Меня эта бубна устраивает тем, насколько я её обтесал.
<artus> MetallDoctor, а слабо взять клонзилу и за 5 минут отдублировать винт?
<MetallDoctor> Практически комп реагирует на сформировавшуюся мысль.
<rekcuFniarB> Алсо там удобная скриншотилка, нажал shift+print screen и у тебя в буфере обмена ссылка на скриншот.
<artus> да и груб пересетапливаетцо опять же с нуля без проблем с ливки, нафига тебе с корявым мбр возитцо, вобщем маешся фигней
<MetallDoctor> Чем зилла принципиально лучше dd?
<MetallDoctor> Ага. Если бы я не пробовал тупо переставить груб - я бы не писал.
<artus> MetallDoctor, тем что сддшит тебе без гемороя, учитывая что толку никакого от того что ты курил маны по дд
<artus> ну и судя по тому что видитцо у тя на форуме, сетапил ты груб точно так же как и мбр ддшил
<MetallDoctor> Я даже LiLo пробовал, но оно сказало, что не хочет разговариватьб с моим хардом.
<[Raiden]> я так и не прочитал  - много текста. не понятно зачем именно дд им лучше раазворачивать на такие же устрйоства по объёму или разделы
<artus> MetallDoctor, bs=1M  там зачем?
<MetallDoctor> Загружался в систему и по этому ману: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<[Raiden]> и ещё не надо ставить ключик игнорящий ошибки. Кому нужны данные с ошибками
<artus> а еще более протухший ман не нашол? ))
<MetallDoctor> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub  начиная со слов «[i|o]bs - размер блока при работе с потоком.»
<artus> девы процы и сисы ты тоже последовательно монтировал?
<MetallDoctor> fstab подхватил всё. 5 минут обождите
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: хороший хеллоу ворлд  надо глянуть
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: a xclip везде щас есть?
<artus> teddyp1cker, он даже короче scrot -s '%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S_shot.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Dropbox/Public/pic/;  zenity --info --text "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/"$n ' ?
<MetallDoctor> Кояк не в девах и сисах - косяк раньше - об отсутствии загрузочных устройств говорит BIOS
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, по умолчанию оно вроде не было установлено раньше. Сейчас не знаю.
<artus> | xclip -filter тоже можно всунуть кому надо
<rekcuFniarB> Но в зависимостях пакета оно прописано.
<MetallDoctor> >artus	а еще более протухший ман не нашол? ))
<MetallDoctor> dj dct[ ghbvthyj jlyf byajhvfwbz/
<MetallDoctor> во всех примерно одна информация.
<artus> MetallDoctor, http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/howto-ubuntu-boot-repair.html
<MetallDoctor> Запустился, сейчас попробую.
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<artus> MetallDoctor, если ты копировал мбр, причем обкурившись маном по dd, bs=1M <---- это что такое?
<MetallDoctor> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub начиная со слов «[i|o]bs - размер блока при работе с потоком.»
<[Raiden]> он не копировал мбр
<MetallDoctor> Размер блока.
<[Raiden]> он копировал весь хдд блоками по 1мб
<[Raiden]> что нормально, только долго
<andrex> а мбр не 1 мб))
<MetallDoctor> mbr я вначале копировал, но вышла хрень. Поэтому перкинул разделы по отдельности.
<[Raiden]> ну и что
<artus> MetallDoctor, да? а я чето думал что для мбр заглаза dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/mbr-backup bs=512 count=1 , а для фс вообще 466 байт первых
<MetallDoctor> mbr=512 байт.
<[Raiden]> я обычн оразделы копирую блоками метров по 64-128 , так пошустрей.
<artus> да и востанавливать dd if=/path/mbr-backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<MetallDoctor> mbr должен измениться. Он после переформатирования должен оп-новому воспринимать разделы.
<artus> сфигли?
<artus> ты ж ддшил
<MetallDoctor> ддшил, но на по-новому отформатированные разделы. Они изменили свой объём.
<[Raiden]> в общем текста много , но задача не ясна )
<artus> ну и нафига тебе мбр?
<artus> груб пересетапить - 2 минуты , к чему эти пляски ?
<[Raiden]> какие у тебя разделы значения не имеет, если ты использовал дд для клонирования всего диска, то получил копию первого диска.
<MetallDoctor> К тому, что они не прокатывают. Ни один из найденных методов.
<MetallDoctor> Когда я копировал весь диск - я нормально загрузился.
<MetallDoctor> Но с ошибками в таблице разделов.
<artus> я протупил (( dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/mbr-boot-code bs=446 count=1 для загрузчика без таблицы разделов
<[Raiden]> хдд были 1 размера?
<artus> MetallDoctor, фсчек и всех делов
<artus> вобщем иди ладбше кури мануалы ))
<MetallDoctor> Нет. Там написано, что за одно взял побольше - перешёл с 250Г на 1Т.
<artus> и ? хоьт на 2т
<artus> MetallDoctor, внезапно, я вообще с виртуалки разворачивал на хард, 5 минут заняло
<[Raiden]> так, ладно, много голосов ) Пойду чего-нить посмотр.
<MetallDoctor> фсчек вообше не трогает загрузочные области, ЕМНИП.
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: а почему тут python2.7 ? В новых убунтах как бы его и нет вроде
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: с тройкой оно не работает?
<rekcuFniarB> Есть. С чего ты взял?
<rekcuFniarB> В тройке очень мало модулей. Те что используются их не портировали в тройку.
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: обещали переход полный вот я и подумал
<[Raiden]> я бы так сделал. 1. создать разделы того же размера , потом каждый по отдельности развернуть, без всяких ноэрр. - так поулчаем  правильную запись в мбр о разделах. Если же надо разворачивать на разделы большего размера, то надо пользоваться не дд
<[Raiden]> , либо ваще просто копировать.
<[Raiden]> без имиджа, в каком-нить фм.
<teddyp1cker> subprocess re sys os точно есть
<rekcuFniarB> Ты не так понял переход :D Просто каноникал портировал на тройку свои питоноподелия вроде add-apt-repository.
<[Raiden]> а загрузчик по линку бота выше восстанавливается легко
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: мне думается так надежней скриншот делать - http://paste.kde.org/756770/
<teddyp1cker> только размер там опредедить надо в начале
<teddyp1cker> без иксов юзер точно не запустит твою штуку
<rekcuFniarB> teddyp1cker: pill слишком тяжёлый пакет, не? Это ж чуть ли не целый графический редактор :D
<[Raiden]> кому-то нужны скриншоты без гуи?
<rekcuFniarB> *PIL
<rekcuFniarB> Без гуёв делать скриншоты есть fbgrab.
<teddyp1cker> можно и без него - надо подумать только)
<artus> вот они кдешники, однострочник на баше обвязками из непонятночего обвяжут, натянут 100500 пакетов, а потом патчить будут
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: raw = root.get_image(0, 0, W,H, X.ZPixmap, 0xffffffff) - тут у тебя raw-ка
<teddyp1cker> artus: еще и на питоне, заметь)
<artus> угу, обвязав им по 2 строки баша, маразм крепчал
<teddyp1cker> я хочу уйти от вызова сторонних прг
<teddyp1cker> тут варианта два - либо заюзать gtk qt и без геммора получить пикчу
<teddyp1cker> либо взять чистые иксы получить raw и дальше думать
<rekcuFniarB> Ну у меня раньше был без питона, на баше, тогда использовался itmages. Потом они сменили дизайн сайта и работать перестало. Там всё усложнили, разбираться было лень, решил перейти на imageshack. У них api удобный.
<[Raiden]> артус научился писать на баше и думает что захватил мир.
<artus> нафига гтк и куте для скрина ?
<[Raiden]> а нафега нет?
<teddyp1cker> artus: для простоты там врапперы есть удобные для этих дел
<rekcuFniarB> Сделал описание на русском: https://github.com/rekcuFniarB/KDE/blob/master/Utils/Imageshack.us/README.RU.md
<teddyp1cker> artus: но это толстовато конечно
<[Raiden]> хотя если программа только делает скриншот и всё и не имеет интерактива никакого, то может и не надо. Но такую и писать не надо - она уже есть.
<[Raiden]> scrot
<teddyp1cker> да оно щас так и есть
<MetallDoctor> Чтение списков пакетов...
<MetallDoctor> Построение дерева зависимостей...
<MetallDoctor> Чтение информации о состоянии...
<MetallDoctor> E: Не удалось найти пакет boot-repair
<teddyp1cker> просто у меня как-то руки чешутся это убрать ))
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> тфу ты блин, кто-то последний линк заменил
<[Raiden]> MetallDoctor: http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<artus> MetallDoctor, потер бы ты на форуме сказки про 3 года админства, 4 года работы с бубунтой , сказки же по ходу получаютцо :)
<MetallDoctor> Отчего же сказки. Реальное администрирование гетерогенной сети.
<artus> или sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair такая незаметная ?
<artus> или за 4ре года ты не научился репы искать?
<MetallDoctor> Более чем заметил, но что выдаёт, то и выдаёт.
<MetallDoctor> На убунтологии один опробованный, один неподходящий и один бесполезный потому что я без чрута имею доступ к системе.
<[Raiden]> лол
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: дык голым скротом ты не зальёшь скриншот так оперативно http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/9676/screenshot1370198719.png
<[Raiden]> чрут там нужен не что бы доступ получить, а что бы выполнить команды в конретном рут окружении с лайва, а не в лайвовом.
<MetallDoctor> В том примере чрут это аналог того что я сделал бы это загрузившись в систему.
<MetallDoctor> А я могу загрузиться в систему благодаря GrubCD.
<[Raiden]> понятно. У нас тут цирк с клоунами под названием убунту и имеется в виду восстановление с помощью лайвсд убунты.
<[Raiden]> А чот такое грубсд я не в курсе.
<Sergey_IT> MetallDoctor, я cp пользовал последний раз, ссылка на форуме в теме
<[Raiden]> MetallDoctor: если бы можеш ьзагрузиться, то просто делаеш ьтоже самое, что делается после получения чрута.
<[Raiden]> т.е. проверяешь ууид в фстабе,и sudo update-grub , sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> и всё
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: я придумал тебе выход - делаешь маленькое расширение для питона которые нативно грабит экран
<MetallDoctor> Уже делал. Сейчас повторю ещё разик.
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/69645/take-a-screenshot-via-a-python-script-linux
<rekcuFniarB> teddyp1cker: а смысл изобретать велосипед? Ведь надо ещё уметь снимать активное окно и снимать выделенную область. Нафига, если scrot с эти справляется хорошо?
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: да это полуштука - хотя можно если почитать доку и активное окно выделить грнаницы и сделать скрин руками
<rekcuFniarB> Ну а смысл?
<[Raiden]> Ну, если хочетяс изучать питон, то  пусть.
<teddyp1cker> уйти от вызова scrot
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: скорее устройство X11
<teddyp1cker> хотя все равно придется конвертить руками из raw во что-то
<[Raiden]> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/HotShots?content=158243
<teddyp1cker> ибо PIL и правда по дефолту не идет
<[Raiden]> найдите любую хотилку на питоне да посмотрите.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: ну там в qt есть и для активного окна и для остального штуки
<[Raiden]> *подсмотрите )
<teddyp1cker> да я видел
<teddyp1cker> QPixmap.grabWindow(QApplication.desktop().winId()).save('test.png', 'png')
<teddyp1cker> и все
<[Raiden]> ну и пиши с юзом кути. когда юнити некст допишут , оно в убунте будет из коробки
<teddyp1cker> нет не из коробки
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> это тоже что и scrot вызывать
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, пришлось баг фиксить ща, прав на выполнение не оказалось у скрипта :D
<teddyp1cker> нужно нативно иксы дергать)
<rekcuFniarB> Теперь ждать когда пакет на ланчпаде соберут...
<[Raiden]> а вот иксы как раз дёргать не надо. Т.к. намечается курс на уход от хлибс в каком-либо виде в сторону вейланда и может быть мира.
<[Raiden]> поулчается что юзая тулкит твой скрипт будет универсальней
<teddyp1cker> это еще когда будет...
<teddyp1cker> а сам тулкит откуда берет картинки?)
<[Raiden]> в теории в 2014 будет внедрёж вейланда в дистрах ) Гномеры ещё торопятся что бы сделать быстрее и лучше чем могла бы каноникал с мир.
<[Raiden]> И судя по некоотрым слухам специально намертво привязывают гном к вейланд.
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<[Raiden]> ну ваще ты прав и сам там смотри. Х наверное будет жить долго ещё.
<[Raiden]> я так , предупредил на всякий )
<andrex> в 13.10 уже хотят мир зафигачить правла в качестве опции пока
<andrex> д
<[Raiden]> скучно не будет в общем.
<teddyp1cker> пойду спеки почитаю насчет активного окна
<teddyp1cker> чувствую приключения только начинаются)
<Sergey_IT> ага - на наше заднее место (
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: XGetInputFocus для окна под фокусом - см man XGetInputFocus
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37076
<[Raiden]> особенн овладельцам нвидия
<rekcuFniarB> teddyp1cker: так а какой смысл всё таки реализовывать функции скрота на питоне?
<rekcuFniarB> Ты же когда пишешь скрипты на баше, не переписываешь на нём же другие утилиты, используемые в скрипте, вроде sed, grep и прочее.
<teddyp1cker> даже не питоне - сначала с чистом С а потом из питона дерггать
<MetallDoctor> .йгше
<teddyp1cker> чтоб прям совсем без завимостей ьыло)
<rekcuFniarB> Они для того и придуманы чтобы они были.
<rekcuFniarB> Иначе твой вариант равнозначен включению копии скрота в свой пакет. Тоже будет без зависимостей, зато куча лишнего кода.
<teddyp1cker> ну не куча там микролиба на десяток функций
<teddyp1cker> ксати я не шарю в  с++ - там можно используя скажем cmake после сборки вызвать установку модуля через pip || easy_install ?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну cmake позволяет выполнять команды, но на Ланчпаде скорей всего это не прокатит, похоже там запрещено подключаться к посторонним серверам, только к каноникловским.
<teddyp1cker> ну тогда в самом пакете можно ставить модуль
<teddyp1cker> ведь там это не запрещено?
<teddyp1cker> а топ окно можно вытащить через XQueryTree
<rekcuFniarB> Лучше модуль вынести в отдельный пакет. Так логичнее.
<teddyp1cker> согласен
<APV> Как подключится к Zyxel NSA310? ubuntu 12.04
<APV> Включил питание, запустил, присоединил к ноуту лан кабелем.
<andrex> mount -t cifs //se.rv.er.IP/video /ubuntu_path -o rw,user=xxx,password=yyy
<APV> Угу, спасибо, что погуглил за меня, но от куда брать сервер ip?
<andrex> из инструкции
<APV> На датском :(
<APV> И там для окон только.
<andrex> епрст а ip деволтный они тож ток для окон спецом а для других там тругой ip
<andrex> ф
<APV> Согласен, хуйню сказал. Просмотрел инструкцию никакого ip нет.
<andrex> @voice APV
<andrex> нематюгаться
<APV> По картинкам он вроде после подключения должен сам стать виден.
<APV> Спасибо за голос, не буду.
<andrex> !v > APV
<ubuntuhelp> APV, please see my private message
<APV> О, вроде wired connection 1 появился, хотя и не выходит приконнектиться.
<Sergey_IT>  APV, а в датском языке слова особенные?
<APV> Отличные от знакомых мне.
<Sergey_IT> и IP по-датски?
<andrex> а там нет про ip
<APV> 192.168.Ø.1 :)
<andrex> инструкия и на английском есть
<andrex> нелюблю зухели
<Sergey_IT> а может они тебя нелюбят?
<andrex> ну да, скорей всего
<andrex> софт по настройке тока для форточек, инструкции на русском нет, дискриминация какаято
<Sergey_IT> APV, незнание языка не освобождает от ответственности
<APV> Ну хоть на английском мануал есть у них, скачал, читаю.
<Sergey_IT> andrex, иногда лучше бы и не переводили на русский
<andrex> ну да, так переведут что, ижно непонятно толи русский толи татарский
<Sergey_IT> да не, по-русски нормально звучит, но вот не понять ничего
<APV> Ага: скачайте и запустите установщик, если вы не пользуетесь ОС окна, то скачайте установщик для ОС мак. Дискриминация, да. :)
<APV> Ладно, убунта вроде видит его как wired connection 1, но подключится не может. Предложения?
<APV> Раз предложений нет, пойду спать, хорошего вечера. :)
<Sergey_IT> и всё (
<[Raiden]> Я думаю тут мало народу частичн оиз-за правил. регистрация ника например обязательная.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Мне вот сча в жабере пишут что ваще не пускет )
<Sergey_IT> да н -  новое поколение выбирает планшеты, там только тыкать надо и сразу крутой
<Sergey_IT> им же не найти где тыкнуть, чтобы ник зарегать
<[Raiden]> ну твк, просто всё должно быть. Сами себя перемудрили и обманули. был бы свободынй заход, было бы может на +20 больше.
<Sergey_IT> которых и банили бы)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> а на жабере много?
<[Raiden]> ды нет, так же где-то, но там ещё и помоложе
<[Raiden]> сча меньше, днём так же
<Sergey_IT> то есть проблема не в регистрации
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Глизе_581_c вероятные услвоия похожи на земные
<Sergey_IT> да таких в галактике сотни миллионов, если не больше
<[Raiden]> жаль нет машинки перемещения как в кин-дза-дза
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-26
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> здравствуйте
<NoOova> Вопрос, видел статью где-то о том, как зпустить приложение в виртуальном сетевом окружении
<NoOova> не подскажете как это называется?
<s0r0ka> vnet
<s0r0ka> vds manager
<NoOova> Спасибо
<SergeyIT> ух
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вагоны разгружаешь?
<SergeyIT> понедельник же... какие вагоны?  )
<tagezi> чам он отличаеться от любого другого дня?
<tagezi> чем?
<tagezi> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/05/26/573261
<SergeyIT> понедельник - день тяжелый
<aleksei`> всем ку
<UNIm95> ку
<tagezi> кукушата
<Sergey_IT> кю
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-27
<s0r0ka> утра
<s0r0ka> )))))) устанавил фринас, настроил сеть, зашел через вэб морду, поставил пароль, устанавил русский язык, ребут, а какой там логин должен быть?))))))
<s0r0ka> рут и админ непадходят))
<s0r0ka> ето
<s0r0ka> у гугла плеймаркет
<s0r0ka> а у яблофонов как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apple store
<s0r0ka> угу пасип
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Simplar> Всем здравствуйте.
<Simplar> Кто хорошо разбирается в шрифтах?
<andrex> эмм, кто их делает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Лебедев Тёма. для него все не его шрифты *авно :)
<Simplar> Это ясно)
<Simplar> http://rghost.ru/55888040/image.png
<Simplar> Ищу название этого щрифта
<artemz> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artemz, Failed!
<artemz> чё?
<s0r0ka> эмм
<tagezi> http://safe.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/05/27/573383
<artemz> АБН бдит
<artemz> забавно, что в линуксе есть бекдор от абн и все спокойны
<tagezi> угу, 28 беддор, все оних говорят, но не знаю где они... больше походит на разговоры старушек на скамеечке у парадной
<artemz> selinux надо выпиливать
<tagezi> лобзиком
<tagezi> что бы получались пингвины с бюзгалтерами в рбшечку
<artemz> quassel забавный клиент оказался, мне нра
<tagezi> вичат рулит
<artemz> подозреваю он не клиент-серверный
<artemz> в смысле в quassel есть клиент и сервер, сервер всегда запущен но удалённом сервере и поддерживает все соединения, с клиента просто подключаешься к нему и не нужно заново логиниться везде
<tagezi> особенно в джабере )
<artemz> подарили впс на винде, теперь не знаю как его применить. уже сделал там почтовый сервер, поставил томкат и залил сайт, поставил цигвин и захожу теперь туда через ссш. но хочется чего-то большего
<tagezi> чото тихо.. затеваете что? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wsjlNqHRh8
<tagezi> вдруг пригодится =)
<artemz> щито это
<artemz> пришло время писать алгоритм сортировки пунктов в счёте
<tagezi> готовим райдена к походу, а то уйдёт летом и не венётся, с кем потом о кде на канале говорить?)
<artemz> алсо, посоветуйте ещё живых конфочек в ирц
<tagezi> libreoffice-dev
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1688752/b2c4f497
<[Raiden]> tagezi: хехе. Да, этот григорий зажигает всем.
<IchEsseDichAuf> привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<IchEsseDichAuf> вопрос не совсем про убунту, а больше про бэш, но тут так уютно, что задам его вам, благородные доны.
<IchEsseDichAuf> если в терминале запустить команду с "> /dev/null 2>&1 &" что бы навсегда о ней забыть
<IchEsseDichAuf> то как избавиться от оповещения [2] 4267, что выходит новой строкой?
<IchEsseDichAuf> как я понял это job и pid от процесса
<[Raiden]> я не в лине сча. Перенаправлением никак наверное, т.к. это пишет не процесс, а шелл
<[Raiden]> а может просто очищать экран командой clear?
<IchEsseDichAuf> иногда не всегда успевает, и очищает экран до вывода.
<[Raiden]> можно  запуск шелла изменить в опциях графического терминала.
<[Raiden]> что бы в нулл всё шло , а может есть и спец опция для тишины.
<[Raiden]> Это всё что я  могу придумать ибо склероз.
<kreker31> Народ, кто нибудь смог запустить watch dogs под вайном?)
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZJtLJXI7FE немного оффтопа.
<tagezi> бедный котик
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а чо чтолько шумов то на фотке?
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю. Такой девайс )
<tagezi> на телефон снимал?
<tagezi> или он просто не смог сфокусироваться на пейзаже?
<IchEsseDichAuf> меня больше интересует, почему мужик при гимне не встал.
<tagezi> короче фотка классна, странно аппарат сработал
<[Raiden]> на мыльницу карманную
<mikeidiota> Доброй ночи всем, есть кто-нибудь тут? )
<Sergey_IT> никого (
<Sergey_IT> одни боты.... сапоги
<mikeidiota> Привет ) Я хотел гуглом обойтись - но он мне мультики тока находит :)
<mikeidiota> Как называется не помнишь игра на линукс про зайцев - каратистов?
<mikeidiota> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> из игр про зайчиков 50 лет как выжил (
<mikeidiota> Ай, жаль (
<[Raiden]> про зайцев не встречал
<[Raiden]> на форум писани )
<mikeidiota> Из-за такой фигни не хочу тему делать )
<[Raiden]> Lugaru
<[Raiden]> Lugaru: The Rabbit’s Foot
 * [Raiden] имеет черный пояс по гуглению
<Sergey_IT> здесь вообщето игра - убунчики-мазохисты
<mikeidiota> аа, <[Raiden]> , спасибо большое :)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: мыши
<tagezi> мыши плакади, кололись, но продолжали жрать кактус
<tagezi> плакали*
<Sergey_IT> это в мексике - у нас разве что крапива или шиповник
<tagezi> это космонавт взял собой из африки, и теперь раздают всем под идеологией человеколюбия )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39869
<tagezi> побужали
<tagezi> е*
<tagezi> сегодня синамон сказал что больше не будет работать на ланчпаде
<tagezi> недавно мозилла заявила что находиться в стадии перехода на гит
<tagezi> мышам надоело жрать африканские кактусы)
<Sergey_IT> пик пройден - настал упадок
<[Raiden]> до гном3\юнити было развитие )
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<tagezi> зря космонавт перестал спонсировать кде.. вот, теперь райден спрятался )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39870
<tagezi> смартфончик
<Sergey_IT> так юнити будет на qml
<Sergey_IT> хотя, судя по их браузеру, будет еще хуже
<Sergey_IT> вот мысль гложет на другой дистр перейти
<tagezi> докатились
<tagezi> а каже "Разницы нет"?
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: стареешь.. иголки не пережовываються? )
<Sergey_IT> дак я с 2008 считаю, что "компиз не нужен"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: топай на дебиан, они это космонавтово отродье до сих пор из эксперементала не выпускают )
<tagezi> у них даже синаптика до сих пор в нормальном виде нет.. помошники космонавта так и не могут прочитать учебник по програмированию и отладке )
<Sergey_IT> была бы наша, родная ОС... (
<Sergey_IT> при таком количестве хороших программеров ничего создать не могут.. пилители бабла
<tagezi> русская?
<tagezi> у тебя жена МК-56 стоит )
<Sergey_IT> а почему нет?
<tagezi> потому, что.. русские, пока им раскалённый шомпл в ж.. (меж егадиц) не вставят, не пошевелятся
<Sergey_IT> раньше из dec делали ОС, сечас из линукса могли бы
<tagezi> не возможно иметь русскую ОС
<tagezi> Альт русский
<tagezi> альтлинукс
<Sergey_IT> знаю, но не верю
<tagezi> токо он какой-то странный.. всё допилить не могут никак, уже сколько лет
<Sergey_IT> там деньги пилят, а не ОС
<Sergey_IT> как и везде
<tagezi> а разрабы когда читают лекции по линуху с МГТУ почему-то про дебиан и убунту расказывают )
<tagezi> про альт даже не вспоминают )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: какая тебе разница какая страна выпускает ОС? главное что бы работала
<tagezi> не, гордость за державу и всё такое, я понимаю.. но это помоему не в россии
<kyshtynbai> Хренова винда. ЛАПМ поставить у нас одной командой, на винде - час долбился.
<kyshtynbai> Хотя таки запахало.
<Sergey_IT> чтобы ламп поставить 5 человек надо
<kyshtynbai> четверо крутят стол, а один держит ламп*
<kyshtynbai> ?\
<kyshtynbai> да што ж такое.
<Sergey_IT> тебя в команду не возьмут, не готов еще )
<tagezi> а как на убунту поставить денвэр?
<tagezi> =)
<kyshtynbai> никак
<kyshtynbai> а зачем, главное).
<tagezi> ну, поплясать в приядку с бубном )
<kyshtynbai> а ваще были сборки подобные и под никсы
<kyshtynbai> ксаммпп или как-то так.
<Sergey_IT> у меня xitami25
<tagezi> Быстрый, маленький, безопасный, портативный веб-сервер?
<Sergey_IT> веб/фтп
<[Raiden]> фтп ещё нужен?
<Sergey_IT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xitami
<Sergey_IT> фтп удобен, когда винда вокруг
<Sergey_IT> и когда клиентов сотня, не создавать же столько юзеров
<[Raiden]> облако? Пусть сами тянут
<[Raiden]> в прочем тоже фтп по сути )
<[Raiden]> или впрочем
<Sergey_IT> ну так, дешево и сердито
<Sergey_IT> тем более - интранет
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, денвер пришел - ставь его
<Sergey_IT> грустно... сегодня одна удивила, почти PhD
<Sergey_IT> в Дании училась и работу делала по полупроводникам, я спросил про p-n переход, а она не поняла (. И это называется образованием
<[Raiden]> Подгнило что-то в Датском королевстве (с)
<Sergey_IT> был там один мудрый чувак, да и тот потомства не оставил
<kyshtynbai> фига себе
<kyshtynbai> пи эн переход это в диодах какая-то тема, дажы я знаю, а я далёк от электротехники).
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-28
<s0r0ka> утра
<s0r0ka> уважаемые, вот есть команда df -h, а есть тоже самое но для оперативки?
<dp_wiz> s0r0ka: free -m
<s0r0ka> dp_wiz спасиба
<s0r0ka> Free 499 ))))
<s0r0ka> из 7862
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там еще кеш вычесть надо
<s0r0ka> кеш 599
<s0r0ka> както можно заставить гостевую ОС использовать своп?
<s0r0ka> нашел
<s0r0ka> хм, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_optimization там раздел про использование свопа, сделал как там описанно а результата нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подожди немного. он должен обкататься, приработаться. система должна распробовать как это со свопом :)
<s0r0ka> ))))
<s0r0ka> дубль 2)
<s0r0ka> фпринципе и так все работает без тармазов)
<b7> Добрый день. Кто-нибудь может подсказать, где устанавливаются переменные GNOME_KEYRING_PID и GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL?
<tagezi> http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2014/05/28/573611
<tagezi> это уже тенденция и я что-то проспал, или они первые? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто у президента панасоник очень эмоциональная жена )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://fontanka.fi/articles/15153/
<tagezi> намного дороже в финке спиртное чем в России?
<artemz> как будто дело только в цене
<tagezi> ну да.. сигареты например тут в 4 раза дороже, потому если сравнивать российского курильщика и фина, то естественно что фин тратит больше, но это не значит что он курит больше
<tagezi> я уже хрен знает чколько лет не пью спирное, я и России не знаю сколько что стоит, так что мне тяжело судить о спирном, но пьяных я тут только русских вижу
<artemz> я куда не езжу, везде покупаю спиртное. и везде оно лучше, чем в снг. кроме некоторых собственных китайских вин
<tagezi> а не про лучше, а про цену
<tagezi> спиртное не может быть лучше хуже.. оно всё бъёт по печени и помозгам
<artemz> всё равно что сказать "машина не может быть лучше или хуже, они все бьются"
<artemz> как там дела в/на украине?
<IchEsseDichAuf> всеобщее доброе утро.
<artemz> всеобщий добрый вечер
<andrex> тип того
<SergeyIT> tagezi, хорошее спиртное примерно одинаково стоит (плохое не покупаю)
<tagezi> значит фины больше закусывают )
<andrex> ну тоесть от 6к уже разница не ощутима)
 * andrex профан в теме спиртного, если че)
<SergeyIT> я тоже не специалист ;)
<tagezi> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/05/28/573660
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вроде чото стараються..
<tagezi> вопрос попилят/непопилят )
<tagezi> хотя если будут делать так же как написана статья (перепутают СУБД и ОС) то нифига у них не выйдет )
<SergeyIT> посмотрим...
<andrex> гипервизор sql и субд синергия)
<SergeyIT> это дурналисты
<andrex> и все будет крутицо на yotafon))
<SergeyIT> на взрывобезопасном планшете
<andrex> в свинцовом дипломате
<andrex> запаянном
<andrex> и управлять будут телекинезом
<artemz> интересно, бывают БД, работающие в собственной виртуальной машине? ну потипу JVM
<tagezi> наши насамом деле могут поставить Postgre (без SQL) =)
<tagezi> работал как-то.. в документации числелся интербэйс, на сервере крутился дятел, а то что просили можно было сделать только на огнептице =)
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0_%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B6%D1%91%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85_%D0%A1%D0%B8%D0%BB
<tagezi> её дописят или так и оставят?
<andrex> http://vashgolos.net/readnews.php?id=556
<SergeyIT> tagezi, её ж сначала догнать надо - она же мобильная! )
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-29
<Timon_Crazy> Утра
<Timon_Crazy> чет я запутался. DarkIce если верить докам, может просто вещать с аудиовыхода\входа на icecast. а как же с плейлиста вещать? желательно несколько потоков. плейлист - поток. (или с папки с файлами)
<s0r0ka> утра
<s0r0ka> малость невтему и непоместу но всетаки, WHS ктонибуть видел щюпал?
<s0r0ka> был сайт с дополнениями но его закрыли а аналогичный ресурс я найти немогу
<s0r0ka> или вдург у кого есть виндовый плагин для nas )
<s0r0ka> для торента
<andrex> помоему уже ктото такой вопрос задавал, дохлый нумбер) тут спрашивать про это
<s0r0ka> я както спрашивал но про freenas
<b0b3r> Ребята, помогите установить Nvidia драивера на ноут, напишите мне в привет, я совсем нуб в линуксе. Заранее спасибо! :)
<b0b3r> приват*
<artemz> напиши лучше тут в чём проблема их поставить
<b0b3r> похоже просто я немогу их нормально установить, только после sudo apt-get purge nvidia* могу нормально GUI запустить
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<b0b3r> такое чувство, что у меня перепаян видео чип, короче не знаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82_nvidia
<[Raiden]> у тебя их два может быть.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто ж его тебе перепаял то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в духовке если только
<artemz> кетайцы
<[Raiden]> или ты ставишь драйвер который не поддерживает твою видеокарту
<artemz> в рисоварке
<b0b3r> у меня карточка Nvidia go 6150
<b0b3r> помоему
<b0b3r> и у меня не убунту
<b0b3r> Кранчбэнг
<[Raiden]> нет убунты - нет проблем ))
<[Raiden]> Теме конец
<b0b3r> ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без разницы lspci | grep VGA и вперед
<b0b3r> крэнчбэнг тоже дебиан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "тоже дебиан" не есть убунта
<b0b3r> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<b0b3r> вот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот. никто не перепаивал, как и думал 6150
<[Raiden]> у нвидии есть 3 линейки дров или 4. Надо пройти на nvidia.ru и определиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nouveau изкоробки
<[Raiden]> возможно нужен 1 из легаси драйверов, для устаревших чипов
<b0b3r> похоже nouveau и работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> радуйся
<b0b3r> не радует
<[Raiden]> сейчас маркировка 3-х значная уже несколько поколений видеокарт. Решение в общем выше.
<b0b3r> ютуб даже на минимальном качетве тормозит
<b0b3r> похоже у меня всегда проблема с xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> b0b3r: В убунте есть менеджер закрытых дров, сам предлагающий  версию.
<[Raiden]> а xorg.conf вообще не обязателен
<b0b3r> без него запускается neuveau
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с ним тоже может запускаться nouveau. как настроишь
<[Raiden]> 1. проверка версии драйвера на сайте нвидии , 2. установка , если надо xorg.conf , перед ребутом\релогином пишешь sudo nvidia-xconfig
<b0b3r> делал
<b0b3r> говорит что-то вроде - нет активных экранов
<b0b3r> и все
<b0b3r> пока не удалю xorg.conf  нету ГУЙ
<b0b3r> We're sorry, the NVIDIA Smart Scan does not support your system at this time.
<b0b3r> [Raiden]:
<b0b3r> Ладно ребят, где мне смогут помочь ?
<[Raiden]> т.е. пункт 1 мы игнорируем принципиально? :)
<b0b3r> 1. проверка версии драйвера на сайте нвидии
<SergeyIT> а откуда драйвер ставил?
<b0b3r> его и выполнил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати nouveau вполне прилично работал на старых картах. пробовл на 4400Ti и даже что то типа фермы в браузере игралось. только оперативы не хватало
<[Raiden]> блин, руками там можно выбрать, ты же знаеш ьназвание видеокарты
<[Raiden]> выбераеш ьруками, сайт преддлагает версию
<b0b3r> SergeyIT: вроде из дебиан репозиториев
<SergeyIT> у меня 6200 и работает (и проприетарный ставил, но не использую)
<SergeyIT> b0b3r, а с твоего дистра не предлагает?
<SergeyIT> убунту предлагает
<b0b3r> нет
<b0b3r> моя дистра ничего не предлогает
<b0b3r> похоже в этом ее суть
<SergeyIT> тогда могут быть любые проблемы
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: на сайте нвидия я не вижу поддержки GO 6 серии
<b0b3r> 7 есть
<b0b3r> беда короче
<[Raiden]> b0b3r: Хм, забавно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> b0b3r: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60071-GeForce-Go-6150-unusably-slow-w-NVIDIA-driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2094803
<[Raiden]> для гф6ххх десктопных там предложен 304.88  драйвер, попробуй его
<JohnDoe_71Rus> b0b3r: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81092
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но учитывая посты в последней ссылке 2007 года. я бы покрутил nouveau
<b0b3r> JohnDoe_71Rus: как это понимать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> настроить его.
<b0b3r> были бы знания
<b0b3r> проблем бы небыло
<b0b3r> как его настроить вообще?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !nouveau
<ubuntuhelp> Nouveau — проект по созданию свободных драйверов с поддержкой 3D-ускорения для видеокарт nVidia. Домашняя страница: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ . Пакеты с драйверами (экспериментальные!): https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<b0b3r> я даже не знал
<b0b3r> что это возможно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> настройки в xorg.conf
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе сначала попробовать пункты 6 и 7
<b0b3r> у меня нет этого фаила
<[Raiden]> я бы сначала нашел версию от нвидии, которая будет работать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него уже оботает. ему не нравится как ютуб показывает
<b0b3r> кгк
<b0b3r> угу
<b0b3r> идет софт акселерация
<b0b3r> на ЦПУ висит как я понял
<[Raiden]> Но возможно JohnDoe_71Rus прав и будет только текущий, т.е. нуво работать.
<[Raiden]> аппаратная акселерация там должна быть , но медленней чем на блобе.
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: а как его до ума довести тогда?
<[Raiden]> покажи вывод команды glxinfo |egrep '^direct|OpenGL core'
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<b0b3r> http://hastebin.com/ecakukoquz.sm
<foxvlad> Всем добрый день
<foxvlad> и хорошего настроения
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: что это значит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сделай поиск в системе по xorg.conf.d теперь xorg.conf по кусочкам раскидан
<[Raiden]> b0b3r: Хм, что-то мало выдало )
<b0b3r> JohnDoe_71Rus: что писать?
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: я тоже вывод не понимаю
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep OpenGL  ещё покажи
<foxvlad> есть кто может подсказать по openvpn ошибка с tls гуглил нечего не могу нагуглить внятного
<foxvlad> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> b0b3r: у тебя ютуб через флеш или html5? попробуй поменять www.youtube.com/html5
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: http://hastebin.com/womocaxure.sm
<s0r0ka> foxvlad а в чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> Ну в теории всё правильно установлено. Возможно есть опции для xorg.conf что бы потюнить этот драйвер. Но врятли что-то кардинально изменится.
<foxvlad> в логе
<foxvlad> Authenticate/Decrypt packet error: packet HMAC authentication failed
<b0b3r> JohnDoe_71Rus: помоему стало хуже
<foxvlad> TLS Error: incoming packet authentication failed from
<[Raiden]> рекомендую думать об апгрейде, предварительно узнав, что новый девайс поддерживается целиком )
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: да это рабочий апаратик, дома i7 стоит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а на работе нечего ютуб зырить )
<b0b3r> JohnDoe_71Rus: работа такая :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати вот сейчас 14.04 что то не захотела на GT620 картинку показывать. Хотя есть вероятность что карточка померает
<[Raiden]> в общем странаня ситуация именн ос этой видеокартой. Можно попробовать закрытй драйвер 30*-31* версий, если не лень или бета версии, с сайта нвидии. Но вероятность не высока, если не заявлено )
<b0b3r> я просто 10 разных дров учтанавливал
<s0r0ka> foxvlad папробуй ключ заново сгенерить
<b0b3r> вроде 304 пошел
<foxvlad> хорошо попробую
<b0b3r> но он запнулся на xorge
<b0b3r> короче я уже почти сдался
<b0b3r> поетому я и тут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://linux.die.net/man/4/nouveau
<s0r0ka> foxvlad ключ та на обоих сторонах лежит?
<foxvlad> да
<foxvlad> не может быть проблем из-за тогочто клиент маздай
<[Raiden]> b0b3r: можеш ьпопробовать форум. МОжет подскажет кто )
<s0r0ka> foxvlad поидее нет
<foxvlad> спасибо
<s0r0ka> foxvlad настройки перепроверь еще
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: долго , сам пойми. Просто я уверен что опытный человек это все за 10 минут бы решил
<foxvlad> да если бя я настолько разбирался чтобы перепроверить, я по инструкции делал
<foxvlad> s0r0ka вам можно будет конфиги показать чтобы вы посмотрели?
<[Raiden]> не уверен ч, что кажыдй решил бы, учитывая что эта видеокарта вообще не упоминается )
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: темболее форумы шерстил в поиске ответа уже
<b0b3r> этот ноутик
<b0b3r> dv6103eu
<b0b3r> HP
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а как браузер на qml написаный называется? Который у тебя постоянно комп роняет
<b0b3r> гиг рама
<b0b3r> я думаю тут убунта не потянет даже
<[Raiden]> 32 бит версия с легким де будет работать. Другое дело, потянут ли твои задачи. Сейчас 1гб рам мало практически для всего.
<[Raiden]> ну может кроме работы с текстом
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а если допустим что-то поискать в интернете , с кучей вкладок, то браузер просто может в память не влезть.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ubuntu web browser
<tagezi> SergeyIT: он в лтс?
<SergeyIT> 14.04
<b0b3r> у меня стоит Iceweasel
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это огнелис дебианизированный
<SergeyIT> и падает он на нуво
<b0b3r> не сильно помогло
<tagezi> b0b3r: мидори пользуй он легче )
<b0b3r> короче с дровами выхода особо нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще NetSurf есть. но у меня он тоже падает
<tagezi> когда космонавтогномы начнут выпиливать баги, а не добавлять их?
<b0b3r> есть еще DELL но там видеочип убит
<b0b3r> надо новый чип и реболл
<[Raiden]> возьми погугли как-то так: nouveau best perfomace , может вылезут какие-то полезные настройки )
<[Raiden]> И ещё если убунту с юнити, можно найти что-то, что не требует эффектов или ге они отключаемые, типа lxde , xfce
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кстати, почитай логи Xorg. на предмет разных дизейбл, отключено, неопознано и проч
<[Raiden]> а блин, я забываю что не убунта.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки lxde xfce и там можно накатить
<b0b3r> JohnDoe_71Rus: это где и как ?
<b0b3r> у меня вроде openbox стоит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где и всегда /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<b0b3r> я нуб
<b0b3r> JohnDoe_71Rus: b0b3r@b0b3r:~$ cd /var/logs/ bash: cd: /var/logs/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<JohnDoe_71Rus> log попробуй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> быстрей в файловом менеджере мышкой нащелкал бы
<[Raiden]> да, s лишняя
<b0b3r> http://hastebin.com/vodozenuni.coffee
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если только это [    19.649] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev [    19.696] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не помню, играет это роль или нет
<b0b3r> я втоя не понимай
<b0b3r> и как мне это исправить?
<artemz> по плюсам никто не подскажет? конкретно по printf
<[Raiden]> WW в целом ещё не EE , это какие-то некритичне предупреждения.
<b0b3r> это хорошо ?
<[Raiden]> Ну вроде да, дайвер грузится правильно. Просто , он открытый и неизвестно насколько дописан конкретно для гф 6ххх.
<[Raiden]> и на сколько быстр )
<b0b3r> как это проверить?
<b0b3r> там вроде софтина была
<b0b3r> glxtest или glxcubes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> glxgears
<b0b3r> правда толк мне с не
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но это попугаяпоказометр а не проверка
<[Raiden]> glxgears , но она использует простые 3д функции. Её работа мало что может показать кроме фпс именн ов этой программе.
<b0b3r> 3178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 635.483 FPS
<b0b3r> толку 0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ускорение есть, в игрушки игнать мона =)
<b0b3r> на линуксе нет игр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто тебе сказал
<b0b3r> direct x нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> директ х не есть игрушки
<[Raiden]> в открытые с устаревшими движками на такой можно. Например в Urban Terror
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думаю даже flight gear пойдет
<[Raiden]> на ютубе можно увидеть геймплей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него ютуб тормозит :)
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как вариант, качать ролики и смотреть локально mplayer / vlc
<[Raiden]> флэш вообще в лине хуже работает. Я думаю у меня он не тормозит просто потому, что десктопная корка справляется.
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: http://interio-tech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/urban-terro2r.jpg -- надпись на стене порадовала
<[Raiden]> а.. там бывает )
<b0b3r> "что-то на русском"
<[Raiden]> Если курящие есть, то вот http://lenta.ru/articles/2014/05/29/tabak/
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: у нас уже давно такой
<b0b3r> бред
<b0b3r> меньше курить не стали
<b0b3r> правда сигареты по 5$
<b0b3r> самые дешевые
<[Raiden]> Ну может немного повлияет. Или хотя бы , может будет немного закон исполняться. Я например ка кнекурящий, хочу что бы в электричках людей реально штрафовали за курение.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<b0b3r> в электричках O_o
<[Raiden]> Ну, и на вокзалах пожалуй тоже.
<foxvlad> http://hastebin.com/nuvedefiro.hs помогите разобраться не хочеть проходить авторизация по tls
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: как этот урбан поставить,прикола ради
<[Raiden]> b0b3r: ну либо пакетом поискать, либо на хомсайте архивом. В любую папку развернешь и запускай
<[Raiden]> под вин кстати тоже есть
<b0b3r> он походу на q3 движке
<[Raiden]> тот же архив
<[Raiden]> ну, 4.2 версия немного обновлена., но в целом да.
<[Raiden]> новй движок не далеко ушел. Зато идёт на любом ...
<b0b3r> щаз на тачпэде порвем всех :))
<b0b3r> это клон ЦС?
<[Raiden]> ну.. можно и так сказать или тот же жанр. Отличия есть. Например со снайперкой можно мелкий автомат таскать.
<[Raiden]> и лечение есть
<b0b3r> забавно
<b0b3r> 20 минут качать
<[Raiden]> q лечение себя частичное, f5 - фраза нид а медик.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> меню с фразами u , дальше разберешся
<[Raiden]> за одно узнаем работает ли оно на нуво )
<b0b3r> хех :)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле ещё стим есть и там игр штук 100+ , с десяток может даже ничего.
<[Raiden]> Я сам не ставил. Перестал играть давно. В урбан только иногда бегаю.
<b0b3r> немогу поставить его
<b0b3r> он требует что-то связанное с убунту
<b0b3r> так ниразу и не запустил
<[Raiden]> а.. ты пакетом нашел?
<[Raiden]> а.. стим
<b0b3r> f
<[Raiden]> может быть. Хотя в некоторых других дистрах как-то пресобрали\переделали
<b0b3r> а?
<[Raiden]> да эт оя не сразу понял что про стим. Другим занят ещё.
<b0b3r> я пересобирать и переделывать не умею
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на lubutu ставил стим, понадобилось доставить библиотек от 32 архитектуры
<b0b3r> я твоя не понимай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/steam
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: в другом дистре могут быть ещё и имена пакетов другие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ну у нас то тут профильный канал )
<[Raiden]> )
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: даже мышка в меню тормозит
<b0b3r> :)))))))))
<b0b3r> дальше даже не стал проверять
<[Raiden]> )
<foxvlad> есть кто может исправит косяки в openvpn за умеренную плату?
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум. Там людей больше.
<b0b3r> [Raiden]: знаешь какую дешевую ВПСку на винде ?
<[Raiden]> нет
<b0b3r> жаль
<foxvlad> да людей то больше но мне очень надо сегодня
<[Raiden]> да чего-то живых нет, а я не пользовался
<andrex> gl ббиблиотеки нада
<andrex> тогда не будет тормозить
<andrex> правда если в инфе о драйвере стоит чето тина vmware блабла то оно не поддерживает гл)
<andrex> с месой ставятся лил glx или чето еще
<[Raiden]> andrex: по выводу глхинфо, у него нуво стоит без ошибок
<SergeyIT> у него и колесо крутится в 6 раз быстрее, чем у меня
<artemz> сделал свой торрент трекер в торе dmzwvie2gmtwszof.onion
<artemz> копирасты не пройдут
<SergeyIT> всех посадят
<andrex> я со след года в мвд иду в отдел по борьюе с кибер приступниками, все ты первый будешь)
<andrex> б
<tagezi> andrex: а торрент теперь в не закона в России?
<artemz> >все ты первый будешь
<artemz> бгг в следующем году я уже за пределами рашеньки буду
<[Raiden]> А тем временем создался ЕАЭС и в июне туда ещё Армяне войдут )
<tagezi> лучше бы пилы затупили своим псам
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/15172/
<tagezi> =)
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<artemz> добрый
<Leagnus> msg ubuntuhelp filter
<bakaneko> xD
<bakaneko> sup
<bakaneko> что вы думаете про сустемД ? )
<[Raiden]> будем думать когда внедрят. А так, я  в основном положительно. Пусть оно от поттерингда и монстр, но зато заменит кучу дервнего разнообразного г..
<bakaneko> беспокоит вот если внедрят, то как потом развнедрить если что
<[Raiden]> не знаю , думаю найдутся дистры где не будет системд. А  в том где он есть , возможно развнедрить будет сложно. Могут быть и в гуи зависимости (намек на гном3) и описание служб другое
<[Raiden]> и логин с логами тоже отвалятся, надо будет восстанавливать старое или чем-то ещё заменять
<[Raiden]> консольный логин т.е.
<[Raiden]> Если нельзя победить, то надо возглавить (с)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хочет редхет что бы было системд, крупные игроки\дистры это приняли. Так и пусть будет.
<[Raiden]> в арче, опенсусе уже системд и ничего, никто не помер.
<[Raiden]> сложные вопросы задаёшь, 1 строкой не получается ответить )
<tagezi> а какая разница? главное что бы не глючило
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39887
<tagezi> стим перенёс дату выхода приставки
<[Raiden]> Да, я хотел тоже сказать, что часть людей вообще может с системой инита не сталкиваться.
<[Raiden]> но подумал что и так много написал
<Leagnus> ребят, запустил наутилус из консоли, апотом жмакнул Ctrl+Z - вышло, что процесс остановился
<Leagnus> как его резумить?
<Leagnus> причём ps ax | grep naauti выдаёт всякий её запуск новый PID
<[Raiden]> fg 1 возможно
<[Raiden]> в том же терминале
<Leagnus> о, дейстительно помогло, пасибки
<[Raiden]> или убей в гойном списке процессов, или с консоли - по вкусу
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> гуйном т.е. )
<tagezi> площая идея запускать наутилус под рутом
<tagezi> плохая*
<Sergey_IT> а чего плохого?
<[Raiden]> Это можно делать и не с консоли. Там меню расширяется. МОжно сделать пункт открывающий выделенную папку от рута
<Leagnus> а как запустить процесс так, чтобы консоль не останавливалась?
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг бы с ним
<[Raiden]> Leagnus: запускай из alt+f2 или даша
<[Raiden]> или nohup nautilus
<Leagnus> спасиб, уже совсем плохой стал, нужно спать
<[Raiden]> можно просто в фон отправить с помощью & , но остановится если терминал закрыть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а зачем?
<snql> чо туд
<snql> райден эксперименты ночные на машинах людей ставит?
<[Raiden]> ага
<tagezi> =)
<snql> :)
<[Raiden]> nautilus-open-terminal в репах остался, а nautilus-gksu , пакет пропал.
<[Raiden]> В делфьине там иначе расширения меню ставятся
<[Raiden]> В прочем то что нет в пакетах, не отменяет что можно сделать самому или найти )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а удобно )
<Sergey_IT> хотя я наутилусом не пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> вброшу скриншот ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0529/h_1401399375_6826788_94b21b266a.png
<Sergey_IT> не напугал )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там правда нюанс есть. По большей части это скрипты и бывает кое-что требует доработки.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем как всегда )
<tagezi> отрута удобнее и проще в терминале работать
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-30
<s0r0ka> утра всем
<Leagnus> привет всем! deb-файл это же обычно архив? как его из консоли развалить туда, куда нужно?
<Leagnus> ясно: sudo dpkg -i имя_пакета
<Leagnus> кто-нить xneur устанавливал на дебу 7.5 под гномом?
<SergeyIT> хнер не нужен
<Leagnus> а кто нужен?
<SergeyIT> руки развивать надо
<SergeyIT> с ним что-то много багов возникает
<Leagnus> зачем резать болгаркой? можно и ножовкой: мышцы развивать надо...
<Leagnus> может, дело в либах, которые требует хнер
<Leagnus> sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev	возвращает	"Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты"
<SergeyIT> во -  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165332.0 - длинная тема, почти ФФ
<Leagnus> та да, геморный он какой-то, сырой
<SergeyIT> я его никогда не ставил, глядя на обсуждения - а сейчас и глюков юнити хватает при работе с клавиатурой
<Leagnus> а что такое LogLevel Trace?
<Leagnus> а, это параметр в конффайле XNeur
<SergeyIT> наверно уровень логирования - trace - это "круче некуда"
<tagezi> Leagnus: apt-get install -f
<tagezi> битые пакеты это значи что-то криво ввстало
<Leagnus> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 43 пакетов не обновлено
<tagezi> Leagnus: а чо у тебя за система? )
<Leagnus> deb. 7.5 гном
<tagezi> у тебя аптитуде стот же.. он вроде может показать битые покеты
<tagezi> sudo dpkg -i имя_пакета - это установка deb пакета, теперь зависимости нужно воткнуть от него
<tagezi> возможно тебе обновиться нужно )
<Leagnus> как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apr-get update then apt-get upgrade
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя gui есть ? поставь синаптик
<Leagnus> спасибо, об upgrade забыл
<kyshtynbai> Господа, а из консоли можно посмотреть сколько оперативной памяти на борту?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> free если не ошибаюсь
<kyshtynbai> Да, спасибо!
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: дебиан держит синаптик с эксперементал до сих пор
<tagezi> космонавтогномы не могут ошипки критические исправить
<tagezi> Leagnus: зайди на сайт дебиана, у них есть офигенейший ман по apt-get и по aptitude
<tagezi> аптитуда имеет режим псевдографики
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: видел я эту аптитуду. так и не разобрался что к чему.
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8C =)
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: а в чем была проблема?
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> привет )
<tagezi> у дебиана мануалы по администрированию офигенейшие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: с аптитудой?
<tagezi> они постоянно их обновляют
<[Raiden]> Ну, может быть. С чего начался разговор? )
<SergeyIT> и было слово...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я ее давно пробовал. ожидал похожего на синаптик но в консоли. в итоге запутался в окнах.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плюнул и решил безопасней через синаптик
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: люди говорят (с) реклама мтс
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> аптитуда в поиске показывает установлен пакет или нет, поэтому я ей пользуюсь вместо apt-cache , когда в консоли.
<[Raiden]> А её псевдогуи меня тоже пугает и я не помню когда видел последний раз
<Leagnus> https://wiki.debian.org/Aptitude?action=show&redirect=aptitude
<tagezi> это про строку, гдето ещё про окошки валялся ман
<tagezi> хотя строка помоему лучше
<[Raiden]> Ну, лучше всего гуи )) Я могу например взять результат поиска и выделить мышкой несколько вариантов. А в комстроке мне надо будет их вводить руками + весь список может не быть перед глазами, если длинный.
<[Raiden]> Опять же описание почитать, посмотреть какие версии ещё есть. - в 1 клик проще.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще в синаптике есть только список что будет установлено. в аптитуде кажется не нашел его
<[Raiden]> Это при услвоии что гуи развит и не использует идею чт все чайники, как  программа установки от каноникал.
<tagezi> искать нужно лучше
<tagezi> не грибник, сразу видно =)
<[Raiden]> А лучше синаптика  или сравнимо только muon есть , по развитости. Есть ещё Apper , но он проще.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я сначала удивлялся, куда все пропадает. протом нашел что там окна/вкладки есть
<tagezi> ни синаптик ни мурн не умеют нормального поиска, они выдают кучу барахла которое часто не имеет вообще отношения к программе
<tagezi> почему, не понимаю.. вроде надстройка над апт-гет
<[Raiden]> ну, сомнительно, плохо ищешь + в гуи я могу поиск сортировать опять же в 1 клик и по алфавиту и по описани и по установлено или нет.
<[Raiden]> в консоли я должен тыщу ключей для этого помнить
<tagezi> ну ты же помнишь 10 тысяч слов и не запариваешься по этому поводу, а просто пользуешься ими?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в синаптике мне хватает быстрого поиска, плюс фильтр по левому столбцу. нахожу нужный пакет и вперед тянем зависимости
<[Raiden]> я обычн опишу скрипты, что бы не помнить ключи. Но если есть удобынй гуи, всегда предпочту его.
<tagezi> вообще вопрос не очем, дебиан всё равно не выпутит его из экперементала пока они не допилят его до ума
<tagezi> а учеловека дебиан стоит )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм а виззи это же не экмериментал
<tagezi> синаптик в виззи добавили?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю добавили ли. Я пользовал Cubiezz (на дебе визи сделаный) и там был синаптик.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: если че, вот веточка http://www.cubieforums.com/index.php?topic=1511.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/synaptic
<tagezi> да я уже нашёл
<tagezi> странно почему тогда он не ставиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они не считают нужным
<tagezi> эм.. через апт-гет не ставиться )
<tagezi> и да.. дебианщики не понимают его необходимости, как и я
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0530/h_1401444040_9423794_72092b20a7.png
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ладно, вы выграли.. нужно ставить виндовс и не париться )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну не центр же приложений из убунты
<[Raiden]> консоль реально в наше время может быть нужна для автоматизации и удаленного управления. И в линуксе ещё потому, что гуи-средства часто  плохо развиты, что на самом деле странно. Например в том же ясте, управление пакетами развито сильно и уже
<[Raiden]> больше 10 лет.
<[Raiden]> а может просто не надо никому ) Ну в смысле, специалисты как раз используют консоль, а притянуть обычного челвека никто особо не старается.
<[Raiden]> возможно тут ещё проблема в том, что нету 1 апи, 1 гуи. Получается что надо делать выбор как писат ьгуи программу, с чем она будет лучше интегрироваться и т.д.
<[Raiden]> В той же винде или макос такой проблемы нет
 * [Raiden] диванынй аналитик ))
<[Raiden]> ой и тут опечатки
<tagezi> консоль удобнее, конда нужно решать задачи, а не мышкой водить по экрану.. при этом не думаешь какой у тебя комп, слабый или сильный, консоль работает всегда
<tagezi> а с гуями сейчас чем дальше тем больше, хочешь запустить пукалку, сбегай купи дополнительно памяти, поменяй проц ...
<[Raiden]> Ну, прогресс не стоит на месте. Сейчас компьютер который потянет любое топовое и тяжелое пользовательское по стоит баксов 500 , а мой первый стоил дороже раза в 3. Так что не такая уж и проблема.
<[Raiden]> Зато софт стал во многом умней , за это время ) И ещё, ресурсов требуется много не только из-за гуи, а ещё потому, что данные тоже стали другими. Другие форматы, варианты сжатия и т.д.
<tagezi> это ты детским садам и школам раскажи про "не проблема"
<[Raiden]> хд видео вон уже загибается по тихоньку в сторону qhd , ты же не будешь это смотреть на компе котоырй в состоянии только баш прогрузить
<tagezi> угу, а администраторы совта намного тупее
<[Raiden]> писи для разных задач используется. Если мы говорим о работе сервера и удаленном администрировании, там возможно всё это не надо. Для администрирования сервера вообще хватит устройства которое в состоянии подключиться по ssh и всё )
<[Raiden]> но тоже не всегда
<Leagnus> не могу понять: в sources.list указан адрес репы, но sudo aptitude install libopenal-dev выдаёт 0
<Leagnus> скачиваю с репы через браузер - пытаюсь установить - "Ошибка - неразрешимая зависимость"
<[Raiden]> Leagnus: а в репе пакет с таким названием есть?
<[Raiden]> и он под этот дистр?
<Leagnus> да, только с суфиксами
<[Raiden]> этот реп
<Leagnus> может, не под эту версию
<Leagnus> как проверить?
<[Raiden]> Вот блин, ходят всякие дебианщики со своими проблемами )
<Leagnus> ага: файл Control почитать внутри deb
<[Raiden]> не знаю как, но могу подумать, если скажеш ьчто за реп и какая версия дистра
<Leagnus> deb. 7.5 нужна libopenal-dev
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=names&keywords=+libopenal-dev
<[Raiden]> в визи есть такой пакет https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/libopenal-dev
<[Raiden]> но это кажется 7.0 дебиан )
<[Raiden]> если в 7.5 нет, надо делать гибрид видимо, т.е. подключать репы визи и с нужным пакетом ставить всё что он захочет, даже если это пол системы )
<[Raiden]> либо бекпортить , т.е. брать исходники пакета и собирать в своей версии
<[Raiden]> Ну или заменить это всё на убунту,  и просто доставить пакет
<[Raiden]> )
<Leagnus> спасибо
<[Raiden]> Хотя вроде и в джесси с сидом есть
<[Raiden]> по версиям я не понимаю.
<[Raiden]> по номерам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже в сквизе есть
<[Raiden]> Возможно , тогда , у Leagnus нестандартный сорслист или не дебиан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или дебиан но с нестандартной архитектурой
<[Raiden]> мб
<Leagnus> это дебиан 7.5 в виртбоксе с iso-файлов поставленный
<SergeyIT> так это тестовая версия - вот и тестируй
<SergeyIT> как мы убунту
<tagezi> 7.5 это не тестовая
<tagezi> джесси тестовая.. но намного стабильнее убунты
<[Raiden]> Leagnus: а ты после добавления репов делал apt-get update?
<Leagnus> ага, и upgrade
<[Raiden]> там 3 строчек в сорслисте достаточно http://paste.org.ru/?1g6cuu
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<[Raiden]> СБУ объявило антивирус касперского в шпионаже
<[Raiden]> обвинило т.е.
<SergeyIT> не надо здесь - у них все виноваты, кроме них
<kyshtynbai> хм. минут 20 пытался фдиском создать раздел больше 2х террабайт
<kyshtynbai> А он, оказыается, не умеет.
<kyshtynbai> Gdisk рулит!
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: гуи не помогаю.. не нашли кнопку не использовать проверку в облаке )
<kyshtynbai> Господа, кто-нибудь имел дело с OpenStack ?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39889
<andrex> вай вай вай)
<andrex> все яя вкусное пропустил)
<SergeyIT> зато не отравился
<andrex> мммм, кто то отравилсо) еще интересней:D
<andrex> SergeyIT: ты чтоли?
<andrex> поди райден тя грибами угостил, спяну собраными)
 * [Raiden] вмеруредкопьющий
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> вововов
<andrex> а у мня трагедия, завтра 4 часа сидеть на экзамене(
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ночастозакусываюший?
<[Raiden]> в основном )
<andrex> белоквидавший...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ЕГЭ ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рискну спросить, ты сдавать будешь или принимать )
<[Raiden]> Белок я в парках вижу. )
<andrex> ни то нито
<andrex> я буду за видео записью следить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а че за ней следить. на выборах все обкатали
<andrex> правда чаго тама следить то работает да работает...
<andrex> дак вот сказали, значит нада
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот так, сызмальства приучают. Большой брат следит за тобой. потом и просто в школах на уроках снимать будут
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0530/h_1401449431_3526208_47a63158a6.jpeg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: следующий талисман убунты?
<[Raiden]> мб )
<andrex> не некатит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ubuntu XX.XX Belochka
<andrex> belko_nyashko
<andrex> ubuntu 20.20)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не будет такой
<SergeyIT> может и будет - выпущенная в 20:20 по UTC
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вторая цифра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это месяц. если ничего не поменяют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://images.mysku.ru/uploads/images/00/82/14/2014/05/30/36f82d.jpg
<andrex> уу поотваливались)
<artemz> всем привет
<Leagnus> итого: сделал apt-get update, потом apt-get upgrade,затем apt-get install gxneur - успешно: по pause и Shift + Pause раскладка неверно набранного конвертится на deb.7.5 гном классик без проблем
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/10446908
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/821076?from=related-grid&from-source=821169
<NoOova> доброй нночи
<[Raiden]> привет
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39897
<tagezi> [Raiden]: зачем это нужно?
<[Raiden]> да фиг его знает. Но слово анонимный намекает, что что-то нельзя отследить
<[Raiden]> я сча другое читаю, обзор 1 ссд
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там просто без выхода в онлайн.. только в локальной сети можно
<tagezi> анонимное общение с мозгом канарейки? )
<[Raiden]> возможно это надо кому-то , я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> в сети уж точно анонимности нет
<Sergey_IT> доносы писать
<tagezi> я просто думал что если ты поддерживаешь пиратские партии, то представляешь нахрена они годят этот весь бред )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: теперь это называеться фитбэк )
<Sergey_IT> дерьмо как не называй - оно таким и останется
<tagezi> ну не согласен.. вон, воровство хотят узаконить, и перестанут это называть воровством )
<Sergey_IT> оно давно узаконено и называется воровством
<tagezi> есть же самый дорогой вид кофе, из слонових какашек выковыривают )
<tagezi> fullcirclemagazine 85 вышел
<Sergey_IT> пусть ковыряются, кто желает
<tagezi> так они ещё и пьют это )
<Sergey_IT> и не то еще пьют
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-31
<tagezi> утра всем
<ambal> q2all
<ambal> ubuntu 14.04. после обновления драйвера ati до 14.4 перестала запускаться граф.оболочка, только обои показывает и всё.. как продиагностировать?
<UNIm95> ambal:  переключись в консоль и глянь /var/log/X.org.log
<ambal> UNIm95: спасибо,сейчас попробую)
<UNIm95> ambal:  Это же очевидно =)
<ambal> UNIm95: давно убунту не юзал)) помнил только dmesg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> видел такой фотик? http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/514088
<[Raiden]> неа. Бестолковый какой-то )
<tagezi> почему?
<[Raiden]> Очень маленькая матрица, большой размер.
<tagezi> зато зум х15
<tagezi> ты имеешь ввиду физический размер матрицы маленький?
<[Raiden]> Ну если хочется такое иметь, то почему бы и нет.
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> шума будет много
<Nor8> Ку, что обсуждаем? ))
<[Raiden]> суперзум за 3к рублей ))
<[Raiden]> [22:49:09] [tagezi]видел такой фотик? http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/514088
<tagezi> такие же харктиристики имеет кенон http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/619744
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Бюджетный )) Там Фуджи получше предлагает девайс ))
<[Raiden]> сча 15х зум есть в мегакарманных устройствах и точн ос такой же матрицей
<[Raiden]> правда дороже. раза в два
<tagezi> тут не цифровой зум, а физический
<tagezi> цифровой это вообще фуфло
<[Raiden]> да, я говорю  про оптический.
<tagezi> у супер карманных устройтв 15 разовое увиличение оббъёкта
<tagezi> ?)
<Nor8> Помнит кто-нибудь из фотографов консольную команду для удаления пакетов вместе с ппа? ppa-purge не предлагать
<[Raiden]> смотря у каких, у топовых этого года оптический зум 30х
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Соврал про фуджи, хуже он ))
<tagezi> стоят они наверное как полноформатная зеркалка ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у какой можели матрица больше?
<tagezi> кенон никон.. пофигу
<tagezi> просто что бы сравнить
<[Raiden]> вот относительно недорогая кармананя мыльница с оптическим х22 и матрицей 1\2.3
<[Raiden]> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=9239089&hid=91148
<[Raiden]> а.. больше матрица... сча найду )
<tagezi> матрица тут такаеже
<[Raiden]> ну да, я об эотм и говорил
<tagezi> да и 8 тысяч нет сейчас
<[Raiden]> с такой же матрицей, но можно в карман засунуть
<tagezi> максимум 5 согу выделить
<[Raiden]> с большей будет дороже, искать не буду )
<tagezi> я ничего интереснее за эти деньги не нашёл
<tagezi> главное что бы не оказалось что это турдина для аэробуса =))
<[Raiden]> советую погуглить примеры фото, может не понравиться. Или придется ресайзить фотки до хд или 2560Х , что бы сократить количество видимых шумов
<tagezi> да я погуглил, то что сделано с умом не хуже чем моей 10 летней мыльницей сделаны
<Nor8>  А когда можно будет про Убунту спросить? )))
<tagezi> всё равно пока не пощупаю не сказать.. просто му что сейчас любой кто может купить фотик думает что он мего фотограф
<tagezi> Nor8: всегда можно )
<Nor8> tagezi: Фотоохотой решил заняться? ))
<tagezi> да я пол жизни занимаюсь ей )))
<Nor8> tagezi: Ай-ай, целых десять лет )))
<Nor8> Какой молодец ))))
<tagezi> 18
<[Raiden]> зум хорош на выезде куда-нить. И птичек прикольно фоткать. По себе знаю, что всегда нехватает, мне х20 не хватает иногда. Хочется ближе и крупнее )
<tagezi> до этого зинита не было
<Nor8> ) Вчера, кстати, на фотик этот за 3 тыщи тоже смотрел
<[Raiden]> но если вообще никакого зума нет, то пусть будет х15. Я только сомневаюсь в том что фотки будут сильно радовать с фотика за такую цену.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, зума не хватает всегда )) у меня объектив 55-200.. чуть чуть всегда не достаёт )
<[Raiden]> от кенона есть похожий кстати, на тыщу дороже и 16х
<[Raiden]> у олимпуса ваще 24х есть до 5 т.р.
<[Raiden]> на яндекс маркете посмотри )  Я правда не знаю ,может быть твой вариант оптимален. Ниразу не выберал такие )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Посмотри ещё Canon PowerShot SX500 IS  , это модель на CCD матрице, в темноте может снимать плохо, но зум 30х
<[Raiden]> 24 - 720 мм
<tagezi> хм
<[Raiden]> Если что я не виноват )
<tagezi> он 7 уже стоит
<tagezi> http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/423234
<[Raiden]> а ты в рф будешь брать?
<tagezi> да это доче мыльница, у меня пентакс к50 сейчас
<tagezi> ну, а где? в финке - так тут дороже получаеться
<[Raiden]> у нас ещё серые есть , без гарантии от кенон, они от 5 тыр, на яндекс маркете.
<tagezi> ну, я ночные сборки не очень люблю.. обычно гемороя потом с ними
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> вот не пруха ))) подарил доче старый фотик, а он на второй день сломался )
<tagezi> теперь сиди мозг ломай себе )
<[Raiden]> а ты спроси какой она хочет. вдруг окажется что ей карманный сойдёт , размером с телефон )
<tagezi> 30 кратный отпический зум?, касти а горионтаяльная аберация там какая?)
<[Raiden]> Это не знаю, надо читать обзоры
<tagezi> хочет - не хочет.. нужно что бы снимал, желательно макро прилично
<tagezi> 15 кратный зум, это не очень много для такого стекла, поидее икривления не должны быть сильные
<[Raiden]> зум кстати на макро не особо влияет. Обычно они в макрорежиме наводятся при 0 зуме или небольшом типа х5. А дальше фиг или если объект далеко.
<tagezi> её можно простое, что-нибудь, просто что бы нормально фокусировался, и цвета передавал.. имел минимум настроек.. 250 способов снять космонавта-обезьяну не нужно )
<tagezi> да? наш был правда х4 и нармально на водился
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем да, такое может произойти.
<[Raiden]> моя текущая мыльница так себя ведёт.
<Sergey_IT> ку
<[Raiden]> 24-500мм у меня. А в режиме макро получается 22-50.
<[Raiden]> или мыло
<tagezi> [Raiden]: с мыльницами тяжело макро фоткать
<[Raiden]> в плане простоты никоны мб лучше, там у них помимо авто , обычн окуча презетов типа  закат, природа, спорт
<[Raiden]> у канонов иначе
<tagezi> я только с зеркалкой могу что-то сделать.. жера наверное более рукастая, у неё получалось и на мыльницу
<tagezi> жена*)
<tagezi> у никонов цвето передача хорошая, мне всегда нравилась
<[Raiden]> у них есть Nikon Coolpix Lххх  дешевые зумы.
<tagezi> да, но там опять же подобная модель за 6 уже
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9253/193687024.7/0_dbd39_73342761_orig - пример макры с моего. Но тут в основном разрешение матрицы влияет и расстояние, зум минимален )
<tagezi> правда там пикселей больше
<[Raiden]> такого качества я думаю всё выше перечисленное смодет сделать, это 12мп картинка уменьшенная + день солнечный был = не много шума.
<tagezi> ну, жалко что солнце жесткое.. блика много
<tagezi> у мыльниц есть один минус.. они резкость увеличивают автоматом, из-за этого если предмет бликует, то обычно это ещё усиливается.. нужно немного пасмурности что бы это убрать
<[Raiden]> мб )
<tagezi> а четкость не прохая
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку )
<Sergey_IT> ку, это ты здесь порядок навел, в финке?
<tagezi> эм.. порядок? )
<Sergey_IT> пусто... русских почти нет
<tagezi> нет, это евро подорожало
<tagezi> хотя мер Лаппееранты говорит что руских стало столькоже ) как и было )
<tagezi> алко наверное закрыли )
<Sergey_IT> ну-ну, вот в гостинице только мы и еще несколько финов
<tagezi> вообще, теперь везде пиарят русский крым, там какие-то люготы, доп услыги и ещё что-то.. может поехали востанавливать полуостров
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты где?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: расскажи потом что выбрал
<tagezi> в Оулу небось )
<Sergey_IT> недалеко
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я в шоке, что выбирать..
<Sergey_IT> не в маленькой частно посредине между лперантой и иматрой
<tagezi> денег сейчас нет на это, а нужно.. впринципе, может через пару лет отдам её пентакс свой, я никон хочу.. этого не хватает, да и объективов к нему нет тех что хочеться
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: на вертогенераторе с птичками сидишь? )
<Sergey_IT> почти )
<[Raiden]> бывают переходники, на сколько я знаю. У меня племянница фоткала индустаром от зенита, никоном. МОжет и на пентакс бывают )
<Sergey_IT> вчера границу проходили, такого никогда не было, машин 5 всего
<tagezi> да переходники есть, есть от сигмы не дорогие решения не плохих объективов, но ... у меня ещё ощущение что пентакс краки завышает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: бывает но редко
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Финскую?
<Sergey_IT> обе
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> Я просто прослушал, вдруг ты на Украину ездил
<Sergey_IT> финско-китайскую
<Sergey_IT> и чего там делать то, на украине?
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4zClf
<[Raiden]> Я лично ценю возможность сфоткать и показать. И поэтому считаю что лучше всег окарманный фотоаппарат , а то и мобила, если зума не надо, они уже 16\20мп пошли.
<tagezi> ну вот, сегодня фоткал.. такое ощущение что листва слишком зелёноя
<[Raiden]> Другое дело если челвоек фоткает для выставки или журнала.
<[Raiden]> тогда можно носить любую тяжесть, специально\
<tagezi> ну я для себя фоткаю )
 * tagezi не берут на выставку, ибо беспородный )
<[Raiden]> А ты поищи. Моя племянница где-то находит, правда детско-юношеские :)
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/53wc8
<tagezi> тоже сегодня.. немного зума не хватает, на максимуме уже всё делала.. а они пужливые
<Sergey_IT> а ты в финке попробуй и бумажку потом получить (у меня один знакомый так сделал во франции)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> ну, можно конечно выйти на выстовку, или в журнал финский.. фины любят свою природу
<tagezi> а фотографов с руками у них единицы..
<tagezi> а всё высокие зарплаты, базовую зеркалку могут позволить себе почти все
<[Raiden]> зеркалки сча довольно доступны. Думаю даже житель переферийного городка , если работает, уложится в 1 неполную зарплату )
<[Raiden]> на крайняк в полную
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<Sergey_IT> не всякому дано фотографом быть
<[Raiden]> Ну, я хотел сказать, что не нужно иметь высокую зарплату. Что бы иметь начальную зеркалку.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну в финкеда, в россии зарплаты по 20 не в каждом городе
<tagezi> в абакене например есть до сих пор по 12 тысяч получают
<[Raiden]> зато у нас у нас можно купить серый Canon EOS 1100D Kit за 11 т.р. и вполне найти магаз с доставкой почтой )
<tagezi> да и в Питере, мы зимой в магазине имели 10-14 тысяч.. летом было получше.. ибо сезон
<[Raiden]> или Nikon D3100 за 12
<[Raiden]> для примера
<tagezi> серый везде можно купить.. на эбее полно предложений
<[Raiden]> на ибее будет ещё дешевле.
<[Raiden]> У моей племянницы айфон например серый , мексиканский. С гарантией магазина.
<[Raiden]> Так что не такая уж и проблема.
<[Raiden]> Нашел типа обзора на дженерал электрик http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2405181,00.asp
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<tagezi> ну, iso выше 400 даже на плёнке даёт зернистость
<tagezi> оно хорошо только для очень ярких вещёй типа свабьб и всего такого
<tagezi> агва раньше плёнку для свадьб делал классную, 3200 iso было, она давала усиление красного, за счет чего бело казалось ещё белее =))
<tagezi> но фотки а4 можно было сделать только через ретуш
<[Raiden]> ясно
<kyshtynbai> Господа, гит кто-то юзает? git add директория рекурсивно работает?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-01
<tagezi> утра всем
<Leagnus> доброго дня
<Leagnus> спрошу банальность: дедики обычно идут с уже настроенной ОСью и SSH-демоном (Цент ОСЬ ясное дело - с комбайном демонов)? Хоть VDS, хоть просто DS
<Leagnus> ошибся: настроенной=установленной
<tagezi> Leagnus: проще помоему найти хостера дающего их и глянуть
<stasdizzi> Ubuntu 14.04 не работает встроенный микрофон ноутбук Aspire-V5-551G
<tagezi> stasdizzi: как?
<tagezi> stasdizzi: эм.. в гугле что-то есть по этой проблемме, но учше будет написать на форум, сегодня все спят
<stasdizzi> tagezi: Спасибо, поставил соседям, теперь е*** )))
<stasdizzi> в AlsaMixer микрофон это Internal ?
<stasdizzi> не пойму  где тут микрофон
<tagezi> ни когда не сражался с алсой, так что без понятия )
<tagezi> а поставить соседу ОС - это геморой по всем статьям.. хуже только поставить ОС жене.. тогда пилить будет круглосуточно ))))
<stasdizzi> ну да, теперь "мы же по скайпу просто так разговаривали, а теперь что?"
<tagezi> дафига им нужно было ставить убунту, если они так и хотят скайпом пользоваться?
<tagezi> половина услуг как год платная.. только мс поддерживать с их быдлокодом.. да и скайп они пилят для линуха отвратительно, что не тронь всё глючит
<stasdizzi> культуру пытаюсь прививать)))
<tagezi> бусть живут безкультурными.. всё равно замучают с линухом.. будешь у них сутками седеть
<tagezi> если сами не хотят разобраться, то нафиг им нужно это
<stasdizzi> у них был уже, долго, потом появились танчики)))
<tagezi> линух нужен тем кто хочет свободы, остальные тусть остаються рабами капитализма )
<stasdizzi> короч, поставлю что было, убедил)))
<tagezi> ну, и теперь у них через неделю появяться какиенить хрени что бы отказатся от линуха
<stasdizzi> как мне теперь себя называть? потратил кучу времени, в никуда(((
<tagezi> ну, можешь открыть толковый словарь даля и выбрать по вкусу )
<tagezi> активность в интернете затухает.. отпуска начились..
<tagezi> хотя хомячки не устанно постят и лайкают котиков, такое ощущение что начальство их без отпусков держит.. и она за лайки деньги получают )
<stasdizzi> это где? в twi?
<tagezi> да везде.. и г+ тоже
<tagezi> вообще г+ прочухали, хомячнов и спамеров стало немерено
<stasdizzi> блин, неужели из за микрофона придётся ставить херню, ведь уже и танчики работают
<stasdizzi> разобрать, подпвять микрофон?
<tagezi> ставь, пусть в херне маются )
<tagezi> карма у них такая )
<stasdizzi> внешний работает))
<[Raiden]> http://akak.ru/steps/pictures/000/010/710_large.JPG
<royek> как компиз включается?
<[Raiden]> компиз включись! )
<[Raiden]> Что не ответили, я заснул )
<tagezi> а чего ему отвечать?
<tagezi> раз два три елочка гори!
<tagezi> я думаб он имел ввиду настройки.. но мои личные телепаты, медиумы и экстросенсы в летнем отпуке )
<tagezi> думал
<Leagnus> ребят, дивайс ко мне попал: сзади написано "Samsung Galaxy Tab 3", а в настройках - модель MID-756.
<Leagnus> версия ядра 3.0.8+ keven@ubuntu #296. Это самсунг или MID?
<[Raiden]> подделка
<[Raiden]> 63$ примерно , если за границей
<Leagnus> а меня попросили: мол настрой, чё-то 3G модем не работает
<[Raiden]> на 4pda  можно тему поискать. Некотоыре реплики популярны и могут быть ответы
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-25
<tagezi> утра всем
<Juriy> Доброго времени суток. Кто пользуется kvirc? как можно отключить всплывающее окно "передача файлов"?
<serega527> Привет. Подскажите, как быть. Пропал диалог копирования в Midnight Commander. Раньше отображалась скорость, проценты скопированых файлов, а сейчас только имя текущего файла. Что произошло? Midnight Commander пробовал удалять и по-новой установить. В домашней директ
<serega527> ории тоже удалял папку с конфигурацией. Спасибо.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> вечера
<UNIm95> Народ. Как в андроиде сменить клавиши для смены раскладки?
<UNIm95> И приоритет раскладок
<tagezi> UNIm95: клавиши, там земной шар нарисован, а приоритет если только в настройках копать
<tagezi> у меня при себе нет сейчас, не могу глянуть
<tagezi> шар внизу справа клавиатуры
<UNIm95> Я андроид в виртуалке ковыряю
<UNIm95> Еще бесит что нет возможности сменить разгрешения
<UNIm95> звизда
<UNIm95> если на экране не свободно 70% площади нет возможности поставить виджет часы!!!!!
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты в чем гоняешь?
<UNIm95> В virtualbox+androidx86
<tagezi> вб странная машина, не допиленая местами сильно
<tagezi> посмотри qume
<tagezi> qemu*
<UNIm95> Сделаю проще: андроин нахрен
<tagezi> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=201368
<UNIm95> андроид*
<tagezi> ну, поковырять стоит, чтобы лучше его знать ))
<Sergey_IT> а надо?
<tagezi> я вот фидору переодически ковыряю, хотя понятно что это убожество немереное, но нужно быть в курсе что не нравиться, чтобы грамотно посылать лесом
<UNIm95> Да ну нафиг. Я не могу управлять андроидом при помощи клавиатуры
<UNIm95> А нет ubuntu-phone для x86?
<tagezi> не знаю.. я её не тискал
<tagezi> вообще, можно собрать что угодно.. есть кде для мобилок, опенбокс заточеный под мобилки
<tagezi> из минимала убунты можно глянуть, штуки 3 под мобилку только на убунте разработано
<UNIm95> Вашу мать канноникал.
<UNIm95> Они ввели Scopes для приложений в мобилах
<UNIm95> Сортировка приложений по типу
<UNIm95> Которое они убрали из поставки по-умолчанию из десктопной версии
<UNIm95> Такое чувство что парень который тянул убунту с 6.06 до 10.10 перешел в команду для мобильников и забил на десктоп версию.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-26
<Rootkt> Hello
<Rootkt> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> утра всем
<avas> Всем hi!
<avas> Никто не сталкивался с проблемой монтирования exfat На 14.04 ??
<tagezi> avas: а в чем проблема то?
<avas> Пишет - что не знает такой ФС - хотя  вроде постарался все сделать :-(
<tagezi> короче, пока ты там думаешь я тебе отвечу, иди дрова для этого поделия ставь
<avas> Ладненько - попробую рестартанутся - может поможет :-)
<avas> Спасибо !
<tagezi> МС разработало дрова под эту фс, но в лицензии сказано, что оно не может поставляться с Линухом, поэтому, в линухе оно включено, но не установлено.. рой ппа с дровами
<tagezi> нуда, или 5 раз презагрузись ))
<MaD-DoG2000> всем привет, кто может помочь с geoIP ?
<Strilo4ka> apt-get install exfat-fuse
<Strilo4ka> )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-27
<Strilo4ka> привет
<Strilo4ka> подскажите как сменить юзера
<Strilo4ka> ?
<Strilo4ka> 14.04.2
<red_shuhardt> А система какая?
<Strilo4ka> 14.02.2 убунту
<Strilo4ka> полностю юзера поменять
<Strilo4ka> чтоб и в консоли норм было
<red_shuhardt> Имя что ли изменить? Создать нового пользователя?
<Strilo4ka> ага
<Strilo4ka> домашняя пусть та же будет директория
<red_shuhardt> Так напимер:
<red_shuhardt> http://linuxdzen.blogspot.ru/2009/11/ubuntu.html
<red_shuhardt> Вот ещё:
<red_shuhardt> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8_%D0%B8_%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%BF%D1%8B
<Strilo4ka> ну там добавление
<red_shuhardt> А вообще, графический путь - настройки системы - пользователи
<Strilo4ka> хм
<Strilo4ka> не
<Strilo4ka> там полностью не меняет )
<Strilo4ka> не катит
<red_shuhardt> Создать нового + удалить старого.
<red_shuhardt> При создании указать папку пользователя ту же.
<Strilo4ka> ну так файлы полетять
<Strilo4ka> домашня дира
<Strilo4ka> etc
<Strilo4ka> мне этого не нужно )
<Strilo4ka> файлов же много
<red_shuhardt> имеется папка home/user1
<red_shuhardt> создаём нового пользователя - user2
<red_shuhardt> появляется соответственно папка user2
<Strilo4ka> и переносим
<red_shuhardt> копируем в неё содержимое папки user1
<Strilo4ka> ну понятно это же много действий )
<Strilo4ka> разве нет 1 команды млин
<Strilo4ka> ну можно подправить /etc/passwd?
<red_shuhardt> Создаём нового пользователя и указываем в его настройках путь к папке user1
<red_shuhardt> это требуется?
<Strilo4ka> ага
<Strilo4ka> только создавать старого не хочу)
<Strilo4ka> ой нового
<Strilo4ka> а работать с 1
<Strilo4ka> без добавления нового
<red_shuhardt> Так задача изменить имя папки пользователя?
<Strilo4ka> домашнюю дирекрорию можно и такую оставить
<Strilo4ka> сменить имя
<red_shuhardt> имя пользователя?
<Strilo4ka> да
<red_shuhardt> http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/change-username-ubuntu-11-10.html
<Strilo4ka> someuser:x:1000:1000:someuser:/home/someuser:/bin/bash
<Strilo4ka> если через unity править, то меняется только
<Strilo4ka> someuser:x:1000:1000:someuser2:/home/someuser:/bin/bash
<Strilo4ka> там где someuser2
<Strilo4ka> нет
<Strilo4ka> последняя ссылка не то
<Strilo4ka> почему не то я написал выше
<Strilo4ka> !
<Strilo4ka> если отредактировать втупую эту строку в passwd
<Strilo4ka> someuser2:x:1000:1000:someuser2:/home/someuser:/bin/bash
<Strilo4ka> вот так
<Strilo4ka> то у меня не логинилось )
<Strilo4ka> загрузилс с граба в рековери и востановил назад
<Strilo4ka> Гг
<red_shuhardt> вот так:
<red_shuhardt> usermod -l NEWLOGIN OLDLOGIN
<Strilo4ka> диру перенесет?
<red_shuhardt> Затем перенесем содержание директории пользователя /home/OLDLOGIN в новую директорию /home/NEWLOGIN:
<red_shuhardt> #usermod -md /home/NEWLOGIN NEWLOGIN
<Strilo4ka> да,
<Strilo4ka> то что нужно
<Strilo4ka> тестирую )
<Strilo4ka> короче ключей блин больше стало
<Strilo4ka> в 14.04.2 для usermod
<Strilo4ka> круть )
<Strilo4ka> диру ту оставил
<Strilo4ka> все ок
<Strilo4ka> сделал так
<Strilo4ka> загрузился в рековери
<Strilo4ka> зажал f1 при загрузке на dell
<Strilo4ka> выбрал root
<Strilo4ka> mount -no remount, rw /
<Strilo4ka> далее
<Strilo4ka> usermod -l newlogin oldlogin
<Strilo4ka> эта штука походу править логин в shadow
<Strilo4ka> еще кроме passwd
<Strilo4ka> еще
<Strilo4ka> но это еще не все
<Strilo4ka> при загрузке писал старый ник
<Strilo4ka> поправил через unity
<Strilo4ka> параметры системы -> учетные записи
<Strilo4ka> получил newuser:x:1000:1000:newuser:/home/olduser:/bin/bash
<Strilo4ka> короче меня все устраивает) так и оставил.
<Strilo4ka> Сделано!
<Strilo4ka> red_shuhardt, спс
<Strilo4ka> :)
<Strilo4ka> > А вообще, графический путь - настройки системы - пользователи
<Strilo4ka> странно что так полностью не меняет
<Strilo4ka> ну это такое  уже )
<Strilo4ka> хотя наверно еще перенесу каталог
<Strilo4ka> не нравится)
<Strilo4ka> перегружаюсь опять
<Strilo4ka> ахах )
<Strilo4ka> странно но после первой загзузки авторизация не сработало )
<Strilo4ka> думал уже убил си-му
<Strilo4ka> второй раз все ок )
<Strilo4ka> дира тоже перенеслась
<Strilo4ka> все файлы на месте, другие приложения также их видят
<Strilo4ka> как будто ничего и небыло
<Strilo4ka> )
<Strilo4ka> Еще такой вопрос подскажите
<Strilo4ka> почему sudo hostname newhostname
<Strilo4ka> не меняет у меня название машины )
<Strilo4ka> ?
<Strilo4ka> собственно сабж
<Strilo4ka> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/change-hostname-ubuntu1404/
<Strilo4ka> пруф
<Strilo4ka> 1 пункт есть такой
<Strilo4ka> у меня не работает
<Strilo4ka> (
<Strilo4ka> убунту 14.04
<Strilo4ka> в человек первый пункт есть
<Strilo4ka> со вторым все ок
<Strilo4ka> отак все окей
<Strilo4ka> sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<Strilo4ka> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Strilo4ka> sudo service hostname restart
<Strilo4ka> sudo service networking restart
<Strilo4ka> без перезагрузки даже
<Strilo4ka> хм
<Strilo4ka> странно
<Strilo4ka> бля...
<Strilo4ka> Note, that this is effec‐       tive  only  until  the  next  reboot.
<Strilo4ka> "Note, that this is effec       tive  only  until  the  next  reboot."
<Strilo4ka> вопрос снят )
<Strilo4ka> не прочитал ман
<Strilo4ka> временно
<Strilo4ka> ястно
<Strilo4ka> кто руту назначает пароль?
<Strilo4ka> привете еще раз )
<Strilo4ka> или все sudo юзают?
<Strilo4ka> для загального развитися
<Strilo4ka> развития
<Strilo4ka> просто как то нетипично
<Strilo4ka> команды длиннее выходят
<Strilo4ka> и чувствуеш себя не полноценно (
<Strilo4ka> хз
<|rapidsp|> все через судо
<|rapidsp|> нам нравится чувствовать себя ущербными :)
<Strilo4ka> ахах )
<Strilo4ka> sudo -i
<Strilo4ka> #
<|rapidsp|> так делать религия не позволяет
<UNIm95> Strilo4ka: юзай sudo и не парься
<Strilo4ka> ок )
<tagezi> утра всем
<zloy> names
<zloy> ubuntuhelp: ?
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: тук )
<sergey> list
<pit> здравствуйте добрые люди!
<pit>  /msg ubuntuhelp !pit
<pit> такой вопрос, как в новом totem 3,16 открыть плэйлист?
<andrex> нету у него плейлиста большн
<pit> эх жаль....... тогда другой вопрос, список channels  можно как-то редактировать?
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо :)
<omen666> +
<lisp> живые есть?;]
<omen666> нет
<lisp> омен, я так и знал! но, но столько народу онлайн, что страшно становится)
<lisp> вроде же убунта канал, должны хоть что то починять*смех
<omen666> ахах )
<omen666> купил нотбук в первый день же и поламал его
<omen666> радости было только 24 часа )))))
<omen666> пришлось все переставлять
<omen666> Гг
<omen666> бук с убунтой в коробке
<lisp> гы, официальная сборка? я сам с мате сижу
<omen666> да
<omen666> ну пришла
<omen666> я посмотрел релиз
<omen666> 14.04
<omen666> чекнул
<omen666> а есть уже 14.04.2
<omen666> оновил )
<omen666> карта видео коряво стала, хз )
<omen666> сделал с интернетов по статье и усе лягло спать
<omen666> )))))))))))0
<tagezi> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<andrex> tagezi: бу!
<lisp> у меня последний сюрприз был с виртуалбоксом..машины тупо перестали запускаться..дкмс переустановка
<andrex> люди в каменой веке живуть)
<lisp> система все шикарно, все хорошо, но вот такие ляпы при обновах....блин
<andrex> штранные вы
<lisp> в каменном то пол беды, хуже если начнут в бронзовый переходить с кривыми обновлениями))
<andrex> 3 компа система одна и таже с 8.04 торчит)
<omen666> Оо
<omen666> :)
<tagezi> andrex: трям )
<lisp> 8? не очепятка?
<omen666> хм
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, меня бот не слушается )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> я знаю
<omen666> так 15.04 уже есть
<andrex> tagezi: это старый приполз :P
<tagezi> ну, да.. правда заработала метла, почему-то )
<lisp> старый - это как конфуций сего чата?)
<tagezi> но +b не даёт делать
<andrex> ну дык имеется ввиду что была когдато 8.4 теперь 15.4 уже)
<lisp> а 14.4 и 15 разница на практике сильно разница?
<lisp> если не считать более новых пакетов в репах? сама система
<tagezi> да.. 15 более глючная
<tagezi> вообще, всё что между лтс - для экстрималов
<lisp> моя бы воля пользовал бы дебиан, но там все на столько древнее....что лучше так)
<omen666> я юзал и больше не хочу дебиан (
<tagezi> чо это там древнее?
<omen666> я поставил на бук
<lisp> в дебиане?
<lisp>  да половина софта в репах
<andrex> эм
<omen666> лично у меня не работало было suspend\hibernate (
<tagezi> да ладно )) теперь стабильное древним называют, а глючное свежим )
<lisp> ну и этот айсвасель...фокс бы нормальный как поставить
<omen666> и посему сижу на убунту
<tagezi> так поставь нормальный фокс, раз писец тебе не нравится )
<lisp> не в глючности дело...вот говорят и в лтс убунте древнее..но не на столько
<omen666> я 1 дн вбил не настроил, запостил на дебие, гуру мой вопрос не решили сьехал с дебиана )
<andrex> !firefox
<ubuntuhelp> firefox — это стандартный веб-браузер в Ubuntu. Чтобы установить последнюю версию, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion . Установка плагинов: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<tagezi> блин, высасывают проблемы из пальца.. в дебе совт свежее чем в 14.04, а вот в 15.04 он почему-то глючный
<lisp> нее в убунте то понятно, а вот  как фокса поставить в дебиане?
<andrex> да часто крашитсо пакетный медежер у мну
<omen666> tagezi, когда не работает спящий рещим на декстопе это не стабильность )
<omen666> я даже хз что это
<tagezi> apt-get? )
<andrex> dpkg
<tagezi> руки это
<lisp> ггуишны, думаю
<tagezi> и как ты это сделал? у меня они ни разу не глючили о_О
<andrex> а само
<andrex> )
<lisp> apt у меня ни разу не глючил, а вот с убунтувскими гуями часто
<andrex> не работает спящий ждущий наверн потому что свапа нет)
<tagezi> нефиг с пакетами работать через гуи, от лукавого это.. только проблем собирать на голову
<andrex> или он меньше оперативы
<andrex> а еще нетворк манагер тупит)
<tagezi> манагер, да.. иногда тупит, бувает..
<tagezi> но пров мой чаще тупит )
<andrex> а еще у мну ведро 4 тое
<andrex> и печеньки есть
<andrex> tagezi: у тя клиент какой?
<omen666> > нее в убунте то понятно, а вот  как фокса поставить в дебиане?
<omen666> легко очень
<tagezi> andrex: куасель
<andrex> понятно
<tagezi> что это я пользовал когда либо?
<lisp> вот кому легко, а кто..я с линуксом около года всего
<tagezi> винды больше нет.. я диск обнулил... случайно )
<andrex> просто у мну вичата, и там скрипт есть и тогды бот нафиг ненужен)
<omen666> lisp,  http://mozilla.debian.net/
<omen666> качаеш а далле dpkg -i 'пакет"
<tagezi> вичат классный,только я так и не осилил его в трей сворачивать (
<omen666> dpkg -i 'пакет' и усе )
<andrex> нафига
<tagezi> в рей?
<lisp> просто искал, там попадал на статью с хабра...но мать моя это целый квест описывался
<tagezi> чтобы не закрыть его случайно
<andrex> tagezi: есть же терминалки аля guake кторые по пимпочке улетают кудынить вверх)
<omen666> xchat 2.8.8
<omen666> нормальный впринцыпе также
<tagezi> мне нужно вниз ))
<andrex> ну есть и вниз
<tagezi> вообше, нужно поднять сервер куаселя и подключаться через него, тогда буду весеть постоянно
<tagezi> но.. надобы это ещё не значит сделал )
<lisp> хотел еще спросить, реально, кто то пользуется вайном? ну вот не от н76ечего делать, а от нужды?
<andrex> я
<lisp> на кой черт он вообще...за год я так и не понял
<andrex> тока етерсофтовским
<tagezi> вайном пользуются только от нечего делать )
<omen666> нет я нет, я окна имею на другом буке ) фигня это
<andrex> нужно эцп генератить вот и приходицо а виртуалку пущать лень
<tagezi> вирусы запускать.. и то они глючить начинают и жаловаться )
<lisp> а вирусам не пофиг, винда, илди убунта? еесли так прикитнуть(терия) то никакой рут вирусам на фиг не нужен
<andrex> ну их просто большепод вин32\64 xtv под nix*
<lisp> рут типа для внедрения в систему..ну а на кой туда внедрятся, если зашифровать хомяка без всякого рута можно?
<andrex> и да не пофиг
<omen666> рутркит ) имеете ввиду
<lisp> от того думаю все эти  - вирусоы не берут от одного - очень мало пользователей
<omen666> ой руткит
<omen666> приватных же много есть
<lisp> да так и руткит в юзерспейсе вроде не так сложно
<andrex> а ва по чаще ставьте че попало из откуда попало и будет страшно)
<lisp> без рута и тд были ..может что не так щас ляпну) jinx2 или как то так за точность не ручаюсь
<andrex> вирусню в систему не специально очень трудно затащить, труднее чем в винде
<lisp> но суть  - писать алиасы для баша можно без рута же
<andrex> ну дык они сохраняются в хомяке
<lisp> не специально, конечно, для писателей профита ноль
<lisp> а так сам скачал - сам запустил
<andrex> сам скомпилял
<andrex> и отдебажил
<andrex> и запустил
<andrex> ибо я пыталсо честно)
<lisp> да легко! главное заинтересовать, что вот это стоит скачать и скомпилять)
<andrex> 10 вирусов запустить ни один нормально не заработал
 * andrex испужалсо и пошел качать дрвеба)
<lisp> ни единого не пытался) но вот на серверах всякой чертовщины работает просто море, думаю, был бы профит, писали бы и под десктопы
<lisp> а так то да..10 юзеров - 10вирусов))самое то)
<andrex> тут разницы то с гулькин нос
<andrex> между сервером и десктопом
<andrex> в виде костыля под названием иксы
<lisp> но сервера больше в ручную же заражают?
<lisp> не автоматом же?
<lisp> типа через всякие сплойт паки
<andrex> просто админ криворукий наверно
<andrex> либо не увидел атакулибо просто ему пофиг
<lisp> как я=)
<lisp> хоть и не админ, но я учусь*смех
<andrex> или просто школьник кс под линем запустил)
<lisp> склоняюсь к мнению, что чем дольше линь будет в минимальной популярности, тем дольше тут будет жить спокойно)
<andrex> это да
<andrex> и да есть специальные дистры, параноидальные, что там даже авторизованому юзеру трудно че заразить
<lisp> а популярности не видать в ближайшем..
<lisp> это типа всякие ливсд?
<andrex> нет
<lisp> как это чудо пиареное  сноуденом?
<lisp> или политики селинукса изначально?
<lisp> кстать пытался в это дело(селинукс) вдуматься как то не вышло
<andrex> там иногда даже фс от посикс отличается ну и права тоже
<lisp> ну права то ясно..ноексек на хомяка поставить и уже попробуй что сделай
<lisp> слышал краем уха про такую штуку, сходую с селинуксом - tomoyoили как то так, не ручаюсь за правильность написания
<lisp> не встречал?
<andrex> NSA
<lisp> ну это селинукс же
<lisp> а там какя то японская фирма..тож права доступа и тд..с обучением
<lisp> нои  боятся всякихих анб кгб и прочих 3хбукв
<lisp> да к черту..вот абы мои банковские карты нито не ..а остальное...да смотрите полдьзуйтесь, а лучще спросите я сам скажу)
<andrex> пмню чет на J было и еще какаято лябуда а ваще сстем безопасности штук 15 есть точно
<andrex> https://goo.gl/VDLYWd вон те дистры параноиков)
<lisp> параноики такие параноики) не вижу смысла во всем этом для себя
<lisp> вот взять эту ситуацию со сноуденом
<lisp> вроде как он раскрыл кучу и кучу всего как над всеми следят и надзирают
<lisp> но
<lisp> что реально было сказано?
<lisp> кроме *за вами следят* да ничерта
<lisp> очередная утка) мое мнение...а пошерстить по форумам,так там года с 2000 то же самое
<lisp> тойсть фраза*абыл ли мальчик* очень к месту
<andrex> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/473062.php
<lisp> много чего понаписано, но конкретных и новых вещей нет
<lisp> параноить нужно к месту)
<lisp> если ты регаешься в соц сетях то о какой параное можно говорить?
<lisp> или к чему вообще относить эту параною
<lisp> вот баноковские анные, телефон, я против и чтоб в свободный доступ
<lisp> но с другой стороны, если я общаюсь в сети, то собеседник в полном праве знать с кем он общается
<lisp> если я не совершаю никаких действий противозаконных, я так думаю
<lisp> вот тут, как я понимаю, все русские? так довольнол странно, что людей беспокоит анб американское и абсолютно плевать на российский сорм2
<teddyp1cker> на фоне офигенного бага в  mraid это червь не такая уж и новость
<lisp> какой такой червь...не пужайте меня червями=) мы проходили вирусы из батников*смех
<teddyp1cker> >> он последовательно толкает Kubuntu на конфронтацию с Ubuntu. Так, например, Kubuntu отказалась от перехода на Mir в пользу Wayland.
<teddyp1cker> какие интересные бывают интерпретации фактов)
<lisp> эээ я не разбираюсь чего и когда куда пихают) кубунту конфликт с убунту? ступор
<lisp> кубунту же отдельнная сборка
<teddyp1cker> да
<lisp> и как оно собачится
<Sergey_IT> а зачем их вместе ставить?
<teddyp1cker> главного из кубунты вежливо попросили сложить полномочия
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: кого с кем?
<andrex> о мне идея ессть)
<Sergey_IT> ку* с у*?
<andrex> скинтесь мне на rx-7
<lisp> сергей, вот ваш вопрос не в глаз , а в бровь)
<teddyp1cker> ну формально это же производная от убунты
<teddyp1cker> есть какой-то мутный Ubuntu Community Council
<lisp> хз никогда не слышал о таком даже на трольном опеннете
<lisp> ))
<andrex> ваще формально помоему с прошлого года кубунту отдельный дистр
<teddyp1cker> я только и сам не понимаю зачем хрень с редькой путать и почему ребята из кубунты должны тянуть совместимость с велосипедом из убунты
<lisp> как по мне то, глупо строить форк на форке
<omen666> минт с той же серии )
<andrex> каноникал от них отказалось ибо из за всяких убунту тач и губунту и юнитей
<omen666> потом с него тоже сделают еще онин дистр
<lisp> мб ошибаюсь, но брать всем дебиан за основу и будет всем счастье\
<omen666> ахахах )
<teddyp1cker> lisp: он кстати в дебиан и ушел снова
<andrex> lfs трутЪ
<lisp> ну так на деле ..говорят устарел до выхода - это о дебиан, зато  дебиан всем фору даст, ибо работает и работает без всяких май вайленд ваш системди схавал
<teddyp1cker> прикольная такая возня вокруг ничего  выходит
<lisp> рука лицо..но так выглядит большинство споров
<andrex> tagezi: если будут бунтовать, можешь растреливать
<lisp> не будут) вон дивн уже заглох)
<lisp> диван умер не родившись...системд зло и тд...ну и чего в нем такого плохого
<teddyp1cker> диван?
<Sergey_IT> чего спорите то - все меняется, а наше дело выбирать, что нам надо
<lisp> мне как человеку не так давно, тойсть совсем недавно с линуксом обратно думается
<lisp> ага там типа devuan было названиее(может не точно) nbgf lt,bfy ,tp cbcntvl
<lisp> ооой
<lisp> типа дебиан без системд
<teddyp1cker> все равно многие в контейнеры перешли
<teddyp1cker> где минимальное число сервисов - какая разница что там ими рулит
<lisp> контейнеры, витруализация и прочее..всему нужно развитие
<lisp> так или иначе
<teddyp1cker> даже siemens свою штуку выкатил https://github.com/siemens/jailhouse
<lisp> вот, вопрос не втему, конечно, но
<lisp> какой возраст пользователей линукс ситем, из вашего опыта?
<lisp> по среднему
<teddyp1cker> что такое пользователь линукс системы?
<teddyp1cker> у меня скажем винда основная ось на десктопе
<lisp> люди которые пользуются системой для повседневных задач
<teddyp1cker> но целый парк машин в облаке
<teddyp1cker> я линукс пользователь?
<lisp> ты скорее админ, чем пользователь
<lisp> а именно люди которые используют линукс как основную ос для себя
<teddyp1cker> ну если подумать то это либо веб разработчики либо админы те же
<teddyp1cker> либо эмбедщики
<teddyp1cker> при этом большая часть вебразработчиков рано или поздно слезет на мак
<teddyp1cker> или винду
<teddyp1cker> эмбедщики вряд ли
<lisp> а я кто тогда? вот год примерно я пользуюсь только  линукс(убунтумате и дебиан)
<teddyp1cker> ты его используешь для чего и зачем как основную ос?
<teddyp1cker> всмысле это как-то связано с работой ?
<lisp> это все окромя игрушек(не играю) вед серфинг, офисные задачи, от части баш скрипты для своих задач
<lisp> специфических типа всяких кадов и тд нет
<teddyp1cker> тогда это относительно меньшинство пользователей
<teddyp1cker> и под вебразрабами я имел ввиду не верстальщиком потому что фотошоп
<teddyp1cker> я бы сказал что средний возраст большинства линукс юзеров 20-30 лет
<lisp> вот в таком ключе и интересует, с софтом типа фотошопа и споритьнечего свг тем же гипом поддерживается так сяк
<teddyp1cker> ядра линукс юзеров
<teddyp1cker> но я бы посмотрел на настоящие цифры
<lisp> вот такого плана рамки и интересовалп, на сколько впишусь=)
<teddyp1cker> это я про рф
<lisp> меня линукс подкупил только одним - консолькой с башем, глупо звучит но так и есть
<teddyp1cker> в других странах может отличаться ситуация - средний возраст кажется выше
<teddyp1cker> потому что большая часть ментейнеров этого хозяства вроде за 30 лет
<lisp> в винде тож ест павершел со всеми вкусностям, но
<lisp> знаешь, думаю, на всем пространстве пост ссср плюс минус одинаково
<teddyp1cker> наверняка кто это не раз считал
<Sergey_IT>  lisp, мой опыт по возрасту тебе не понравится
<teddyp1cker> по профилям ментейнеров и коммитеров уж точно
<lisp> статстик всяких полно, только я больше доверяю субьективному мнению обычных людей)
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: исключения на то и исключения
<lisp> Сергей, а что так ужасно в нем?
<teddyp1cker> lisp: а вот это неверно надо верить цифрам
<lisp> мне и мой возраст не нравится вовсе
<teddyp1cker> думаю в ex ussr и восточной европе (да и в целом европе) диапазон возраста ядра пользователей сильно уже
<Sergey_IT> я не говорил, что не нравится.... мне подход молодежи не нравится
<lisp> вот как с возрастом -тут дело сложное, но если перевести на пол)) так тут выходит линукс сугубо мужская штука) не без исключения конечно
<lisp> молодеж, в плане возраста, или в плане опыта пользования?
<lisp> *смех давайте выпьем за свободу и единсво)
<Sergey_IT> в плане возраста
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: подход в плане возраста?
<Sergey_IT> подход к решению проблем (сегодня тоько столкнулся)
<lisp> вот и мне интересно, чем подход отличается от возраста, не задумывался над подбным
<Sergey_IT> мозги не включают
<teddyp1cker> как минимум предыдущим опытом
<lisp> говорят, у молодежи, память переходит изь глубинной в поверхностную, тойсть они могут заниматься уймой дел единовременно, но не могут углубиться во что то конкретное
<Sergey_IT> не только... если воникает проблеме, ищут не решение, а того, кто бы решил ее
<teddyp1cker> lisp: это рассеяное внимание
<teddyp1cker> это не только молодежи касается
<teddyp1cker> а всех на кого валится много потоков инфы
<lisp> мб..слышал просто такое мнение,смотреть фильм на планшете, читать книгу и общатся в чате это все в норме сейчас и одновременно
<lisp> а вот мне все, приехали, если я что то делаю и играет музыка, я не могу сделать ничегошеньки
<Sergey_IT> и раньше тоже несколько дел сразу делали...
<lisp> делать могу что то одно..иначе ступор, даж не просто медленно работать, а полностью стоп
<lisp> ни работу работать , ни музыку слушать
<lisp> как цезарь) увы я не из того числа)
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Sergey_IT> так это не работа - ",смотреть фильм на планшете, читать книгу и общатся в чате это все в норме сейчас и одновременно"
<UNIm95> Эй. Кто боту неправильный IP задал?
<lisp> Сергей, может и в норме, но я не могу, мне или - или
<lisp> а с музыкой так точно только музыка без вариантов, може от жанра зависит конечно
<teddyp1cker> http://syg.ma/@daria-sokologhorskaya/funktsionalnaia-nieghramotnost
<teddyp1cker> почитайте кому интересна тема
<lisp> а эта функциональная неграмотность касается и тех кто не учил русский язык?))
<teddyp1cker> всмысле?
<teddyp1cker> это не про язык вообще
<lisp> извиняюсь, просто я сейчас без браузера, прочел название из ссылки
<lisp> а о чем если в общем..может отправлю в закладку на прочесть?
<teddyp1cker> думать разучились
<teddyp1cker> слишком много готовой инфы
<teddyp1cker> поменялась модель восприятия и обработки инфы
<lisp> ну это да, в поиск обычно готовое решение
<teddyp1cker> как бы капитанство но есть интересные следствия
<lisp> на форуме убунтуру пользователь с ником перегрин обломил мне такое мышление=)))
<lisp> тойсть я понял, что проще понять сакмому, чем искать среди всего всего, что не работает)
<lisp> Etta Scollo есть у кого полная дискография?]
<Sergey_IT> так в поиске не умеют найти решение, это уже кризис
<lisp> нее, это выход за рамки) у меня было так - не могу выставить разрешение экрана и все тут и ничего не помогает
<lisp> кризис? нет
<lisp> стоило начать менять в хорг все руками разобравшись что есть что
<lisp> готового решения под конкретный монитор нет и не будет)
<Sergey_IT> я другое имел ввиду - когда решение есть в первых строках в гугле
<lisp> мамое мешное в моем случае было, тупо стоило сменить кабель)))
<lisp> а так да, не всегда очевидно, о что на виду
<lisp> часто усложняешь сам себе задачу
<lisp> и знаете, я может чуть пьян, но
<lisp> здесь довольно приятные собеседники
<Sergey_IT> когда говорят "чуть" - это уже не чуть
<lisp> *смех...в точку
<lisp> а чуть, это когда не дошло до крайностей)
<teddyp1cker> ну пару лет назад за эту простыню мыслей отправили отдохнуть
<lisp> в любом случае, не думал, что найду тут хоть кого живого и готового говорить на темы в общем
<teddyp1cker> ибо жуткий оффтопик
<lisp> а что тут не оффтопик, если серьезно?
<lisp> окромя привести выхлоп консоли с казать от чего так4?
<lisp> был бы чат загружен тех вопросами, было бы справедливо
<lisp> да и больше интересен иенно оффтопик)
<lisp> вот даже в общем по юзверям, кто на чем и сколко. и никакая не тех инфа, а общее
<lisp> общение на тему чего угодно
<lisp> ведь весь тех вопрос по ниработаит решается в один запрос гуглу*смех
<lisp> обычно
<Sergey_IT> и раньше так же было
<Sergey_IT> не помню, чтобы вопросы задавал по теме
<lisp> оно и понятно, сомневаюсь, что сюда забредет тот кто не в состоянии поиском пользоваться)
<lisp> Сергей, вот если по теме, то какое десктопокружение тебе ближе? чем пользуешься?
<Sergey_IT> сейчас - runtu-lite (lxde)
<gelbeEnte> Доброй ночи всем.
<gelbeEnte> Коллеги, может кто-нибудь из вас уделить минут 5 времени и помочь с настройкой сети? А именно hostapd + bridge
<gelbeEnte> Проблема в том, что точку доступа и мост поднял, но провайдер интернет не даёт - говорит авторизация по мак адресу и он видит оба моих адреса(и wlan0 и eth0). Раньше(до обновления на 15.04 и изменением конфигов) такой проблемы не было
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-28
<barssc> здарова убунтоводы)
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<Sergey_IT> как у вас погода?
<tagezi> солнечно, подгорелл немного снепривычки
<Sergey_IT> тепло?
<tagezi> жарко
<Sergey_IT> спасибо... завтра рядом буду
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: жена говорит что было +17
<tagezi> на завтра обешают +20
<tagezi> но мне было жарко, как-то
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты в каком районе будетшь?
<Sergey_IT> Лаппеенранта
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://www.foreca.fi/Finland/Imatra/details/20150528
<tagezi> обычно не врёт
<tagezi> http://www.foreca.fi/Finland/Lappeenranta/details/20150528
<Sergey_IT> спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-29
<Strilo4ka> хай
<Strilo4ka> вот купил бук
<Strilo4ka> поставил туда 14.04 настроил pstate, bumblebe, поставил tpl
<Strilo4ka> что еще есть полезное\нужное, я хз я не шарю в тенденциях железа )
<Strilo4ka> для tlp sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linrunner/tlp
<Strilo4ka> sudo apt-get update
<Strilo4ka> sudo apt-get install tlp tlp-rdw
<Strilo4ka> sudo tlp start
<Strilo4ka> для GeForce 830M sudo apt-get update
<Strilo4ka> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Strilo4ka> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mamarley/nvidia
<Strilo4ka> sudo apt-get update
<Strilo4ka> sudo apt-get install nvidia-349
<Strilo4ka> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<Strilo4ka> sudo apt-get update
<Strilo4ka> sudo apt-get install prime-indicator
<Strilo4ka> для pstate http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/prevent-your-laptop-from-overheating.html
<Strilo4ka> http://askubuntu.com/questions/501840/ubuntu-14-04-used-too-much-processor-after-latest-updatest
<Strilo4ka> Также установил thermald но с оф репо, стабильный
<Strilo4ka> есть кто живой ) ?
<tagezi> утра всем
<Saiph> Всем привет! Как можно привязать no-ip к убунте, чтобы автоматически обновлялся айпишник?
<UNIm95> Saiph: тебе его надо к компу или роутеру привязать?
<Saiph> UNIm95: к компу, файлопомойке, ну там фтп качалка
<UNIm95> Saiph:  этот комп через что в интернет выходит
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-31
<tagezi> утра всем
<BarsSc> здаров
<loony23> Привет, сообщество!Как там KDE 5, можно уже пользоваться? :)
<Sergey_IT> утра
<Sergey_IT> можно пользоваться всем, я разрешаю
<loony23> Ну раз Вы разрешаете, тогда пошел гляну, как оно там :)
<tagezi> а его потом мама не накажет? )
<solo_> Как отключить автоматическую раскладку клавиатуры ?
<solo_> raskladka perestala menyatsa.
<solo_> kakay-to slyzba zapustilas'
<solo_> nemogu pereklychit
<solo_> pomogite
<solo_> gde posmotret istoriy ustanovlennyh prilogeniy ?
<loony23> Мама не накажет, я тихонько в уголке буду пробовать :)
<Sergey_IT> loony23, только потом не жалуйся.... это личное дело героев
<loony23> У меня просто есть железка свободная, для тестов.Чего только там не побывало, так что за последствия я не беспокоюсь, просто решил поинтересоваться как оно вообще, чтобы время в пустую не тратить :)
<yurau1504> test
<ubuntuhelp> yurau1504, Понг.
<yurau1504> проверка
<solo_> privet
<yurau1504> привет
<yurau1504> чтото убунтупохоже умирает
<yurau1504> народу мало
<tagezi> просто народ подрос и на генту свалил )
<yurau1504> мне кажется андроид виноват.
<Sergey_IT> как что, так андроид.... народ думать/творить разучился
<reeves> живое есть ?
<mirton> а то
<reeves> ололо
<reeves> ты специально
<reeves> так не честна
<reeves> 6
<UNIm951> !ask>reeves
<ubuntuhelp> reeves, please see my private message
<dsa> Господа, добрый вечер,нуждаюсь в помощи людей знающих Novell
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-30
<artus> тртртр, утр утр утр
<artus> вычитал на хабрепро slack, кто щупал, чего за зверь?
<kesha> anton_p так и есть, Вы правы, нельзя заворачивать траф на lo, но в ядре >3.6 можно: sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.route_localnet=1
<artus> andrex, харош спать уже, совесть имей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> совесть не надо иметь. с ней надо жить
<kesha> artus хорошая вещь, мы майнеры общаемся тут: https://ethereum-ru.slack.com/messages/mining/
 * kesha поддерживает замечательную мысль JohnDoe_71Rus
<artus> kesha, а кто-то еще и майнит до сих пор? профита же никакого
<artus> kesha, кстати, а оно не разворачиваетцо локально-интернетально , в плане на своем хосте ?
<kesha> посмотри на Эфририум, сейчас оккупаемость карты 3-4 мес. - считаю мегаьешенная рентабильность
<artus> за 3-4 месяца толку от этой карты становитцо с гулькин ноc :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.breakit.se/library/img/article/1a02a6066777755ad0b0b8c6d3ec1e50.jpg спорное утверждение. иначе такого бы не было
<kesha> artus да уже разрулился в старых ядрах нельзя было с мира на lo роутить
<kesha> artus ну дело лично каждого, я майню и буду майнить
<kesha> JohnDoe_71Rus Вы правы, вот такое же: http://cryptomining-blog.com/7835-mining-ether-just-got-a-whole-lot-cheaper/
<artus> Kesha, а что с биржами на эфир? профит есть откуда выводить? )
<artus> или процес ради процесса?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> другое дело что все это  в один миг может стать "пфук"
<Kesha> artus нет, есть конечно, недавно на BTC-Е ввели, а так раньше перегонял в биток, а биток обналивал уже
<Kesha> JohnDoe_71Rus не... майнинг не остановить уже,
<artus> о, точно, есть на бтс. а у меня ток из старых запасов 60 лайтов осталось :D так, надо покурить про ефир
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запросто. глобально волевым решением сделать его нелегальным
<Kesha> да ребята замахнулись будь здоров, типа биток 2.0
<artus> Kesha, интересно, лайты в ефир имеет смысл конвертить?
<Kesha> JohnDoe_71Rus не думаю, идет глобальный эксперимент
<JohnDoe_71Rus> собсно оно сейчас вне правового поля
<artus> правовое поле никого не пипчит :D
<Kesha> artus не лучшее время, там недавно было яма
<Kesha> да какое правовое поле...
<artus> вот где ты был hfymit ЖВ
<artus> *раньше :D
<Kesha> раньше у меня не было вопроса по DNAT-у ))), не последняя яма
<Kesha> кстати, канал не многочисленный, я ожидал больше людей
<artus> далеко не лучшие времена )
<artus> одни боты остались)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раньше тут было еще больше молчунов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.logicoins.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/20140523_164302-e1404154208253.jpg дядя вложился
<Kesha> писец
<Kesha> да меня приглашали на сборку пободной фермы, 1к карт
<anton_p> на одроедах майнить надо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они для этого не приспособлены
<anton_p> у них есть какая то модель с боле-мене живой плавучкой даже вроде
<Kesha> кто есть одроеды?
<anton_p> микрокомпы
<Kesha> а.. типа малины
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самая большая децентрализованная ферма у apple. стопудов каждый айфон и айпад майнят втихую
<Kesha> )))) да и богатым владельцам пофик
<Kesha> вот бы кто уличил их в этом
<anton_p> http://www.3dnews.ru/917140
<anton_p> если коротко
<anton_p> хотя, конечно, спец асик-и поэффективнее
<anton_p> https://bitmakler.com/asic
<tagezi> утра всем
<Kesha> боброе
<artus> о, тагеззяяяяя
<tagezi> artus: сам ты о :)
<artus> :P
<tagezi> так товарищи, у кого стоит ЛО на компе?
<tagezi> нужно протестить ошибку
<tagezi> artus: тык
<tagezi> Открываете кальк, вводите в ячейку длинное предложение, например
<tagezi> Также, в отличие от гибкого диска, носитель информации обычно совмещают с накопителем, приводом и блоком электроники. Такие жёсткие диски часто используются в качестве несъёмного носителя информации.
<tagezi> ПКМ по ячейке - Формат ячеек - Вкладка Выравнивание
<tagezi> ставите галочки Переносить по словам и Переносить по слогам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и?
<tagezi> высоту ячейки измените... и результат сюда :)
<tagezi> вместе с версиями ЛО :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> высоту ячейки на какую менять? или по дефллту 0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> высоту строки или оптимальная высота строки?
<tagezi> да на любую, чтобы было видно
<tagezi> у тебя 4.4. вроде, у тебя должны переносы быть
<tagezi> @voice artus
<artus> эээ, тычивооо ? :D
<artus> тут йаа ))
<tagezi> во, глос появился :)
<artus> @devoice artus
<tagezi> artus: у тебя какая система сейчас?
<artus> и так был )
<artus> визи вроде , ща гляну в ремпах
<artus> джизи
<tagezi> а ЛО какой стоит?
<artus> 4.3.3.2
<tagezi> а чего ты вообще на стабле делаешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://postimg.org/image/5dfjafgiz/
<artus> эммм, а мне норм :D
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, у тебя переносы есть
<tagezi> а вот у меня их нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а зачем они?
<tagezi> чтобы текст выравнивать красиво
<tagezi> блин, и вот все нытики спят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://myslo.ru/news/culture/2016-05-27-v-tule-otkrili-skulpturu-blohe-kiborgu/gallery/_JEWBPV3mUy6qZEt8PLQ7g оцените шедевральность
<anton_p> оценил
<artus> хммМ, открыл для себя sublime text , однако
<tagezi> проприетарный текстовый редактор не нужен
<tagezi> можешь закрывать
<artus> ойдалааадноо, он приколен
<artus> tagezi, я про ненужность могу и про либру сказать :D но молче жеж )
<andrex> artus: сам ты спиш)
<artus> andrex, шоо, разбудил?
<tagezi> проприетарные программы не улучшают этот мир. каждая компания стремиться к узурпации рынка, стараясь не позволить развиваться всем остальным
<andrex> я и не спал
<andrex> я видел всееее
<andrex> просто тока ща домой пришел)
<artus> эмммм.... и че, а если мне ни в пень не вперлось осиливать vi аль емаксу? :)
<tagezi> не осилятор
<artus> пусть узурпируют, как то они узурпировали узурпировали и дали фри доступ )
<tagezi> ну и что, МС тоже много что бесплатно отдаёт, а по сути только палки в колёса ставит
<artus> угу, видать не стоит у меня такая задачу упоротцо до беспамятсова но заучить эти мегамаксосы в подобиях редакторов )
<artus> tagezi, кому?
<artus> ленивым програмерам которые ваяют тонны говнокода ?
<artus> который уже разросси до состояния - купите рам и не парьте моск? )
<tagezi> ой, да ну тебя.. тебе лижбы потролить.. безголовый ты наш :)
<artus> нее, ну ты гриш тебе палки в колеса ставят )) вопрос вполне конкретный, кому этот редактор ставит палки ?
<artus> или у тебя приори - проприетарщина злооо? )) )
<artus> по мне так если на шару и оно прикольное - че б и нет :D
<artus> покупать - не вижу смысла ) не настоллько этот инструмент мне нужен )  а заведомо гадить на все , как то непродуктивно чтоль)
<SergeyIT> покупать редактор - это для распальцованных
<artus> эт понятно )))
<SergeyIT> тогда о чем спор?
<artus> ненаю, тагезя тут сублим обосрал не распечатывая коробку прям :D прям на почте так сказать :D через стойку
<artus> не, я понимаю канешн что ему милей либры нет ничего, но не пользуюсь я офисными пакетами))
<tagezi>  sublime text это текстовый редактор для правки кода
<tagezi> это недоделыш IDE, а как IDE лучше vim ещё ничего не предумали... ЛО никакого отношения к этому не имеет, IDE в ЛО примитивное, и заже xml править через плагины приходиться
<artus> адепты емакса тебя живьем сьедят :D
<anton_p> сублим сакс
<artus> мейби, но няшный )
<anton_p> ну он прикольный конечно
<anton_p> но сакс
<anton_p> он пытается быть "емаксом на питоне"
<artus> это уже мелочи) и придирки) но главное что? прально, главное что он няшен)
<anton_p> осталось понять зачем, когда емакс нам уже дан свыше
<artus> нененеее, мне с вимом лень разбиратцо))
<anton_p> он не иде даже, чисто едактор
<anton_p> чо с ним разбираться
<anton_p> купи книжку "вим для неосиляторов" или "как изучить вим за 21 год"
<artus> огаа, огаа)))
<anton_p> но ваще в сети эн ресурсов про вим
<anton_p> с короткими хаутушками. и один раз заточив пальцы уже потом другие редакторы кажутся уродцами
<artus> нее, я дажии начал из него собирать ide для удава, и дажее оно почти собралось в кучу, но ... плюнул и понял что мне той же geany хватает :D
<anton_p> а бывают ещё каналы дерьмо, когда что то засирает или ддосит, тогда только вимом удаётся чтонить отредактировать критически важное
<artus> ну для ссхи мне и нано хватает
<anton_p> извините
<anton_p> когда люди нахваливают нано, я перестаю что либо понимать
<artus> я не нахваливаю, я говорю что хватает, разницу улавливаеш? ))
<artus> я бы и joe пользовалсо, если б он был в стоке :D
<tagezi> он уже ничего не понимает :)
<SergeyIT> а мне в крузадере F4 хватает )
<anton_p> джой ладно. но нано...
<artus> те же яйца, только в профиль жеж
<anton_p> спутал с jade
<anton_p> joe тоже сакс, согласен
<artus> можно подумать можно подумать ) штоб ты всю жисть седом тексты правил :D
<tagezi> настоящие мужики тексты правят в ed :)
<artus> нунафиг :D
<SergeyIT> ed нужен только чтобы свой редактор написать
<SergeyIT> проходил такое
<anton_p> Jade is an Emacs-like text editor that implements most basic Emacs functionality
<anton_p> был такой очень давно...
<anton_p> выглядел как мультиедит
<anton_p> ed неудобен, но на безрыбье ...
<anton_p> tagezi: настоящие мужики пишут программы cat'ом
<artus> ога, в нулл :D
<tagezi> не, катом блоки не удобно сворачивать :)
<artus> пиши сразу без ошибок :)
<anton_p> именно
<anton_p> но раз уж ошибся, воспользуйся седом
<artus> и сразу в /dev/null сливай, чтоб не плодить сущности D:
<tagezi> ну, так нельзя.. перед тем как определить необходимые сущности, нужно сделать блок-схему алгоритма
<tagezi> http://fmi.asf.ru/library/book/Gost/19003-80-82.html вторая част
<tagezi> просто так заявлять лишняя она или нет не гоже
<artus> зациклить перфокарту на перфоленту, а все не подходящее под условие на магнитный барабан, и профит :D
<SigmaTel> Приветствую всех!
<SigmaTel> Есть уже те, кто обновился до Ubuntu 16.04?
<SigmaTel> Как поменять комбинацию клавиш для смены раскладки клавиатуры в tty?
<SergeyIT> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<SergeyIT> попробуй
<SergeyIT> и после setupcon
<SergeyIT> в 16.04 должно сработать
<SigmaTel> Заработало! setupcon нужен для фиксации изменений?
<SigmaTel> (Просто хочу себя без иксов жить)
<SigmaTel> хочу *себя научить XD
<SigmaTel> Вот и настраиваю...
<SergeyIT> там же написано, если не перегружаться, то setupcon, если перегрузиться то не надо
<SigmaTel> Ясно.
<SigmaTel> Можно ли установить ОС без Х.org, но при этом установить драйвера на сетевую карту (У меня от Broadcom проприетрарный, а ядро установщика не видит сеть)
<SigmaTel> Надо в isoшник запихнуть deb с драйверами, я так понял?
 * SigmaTel 
<SergeyIT> при установке сеть не нужна, можно просто деб пакет на флешке иметь
<SigmaTel> вставить флешку, установить дебы и все?
<SigmaTel> Я имею ввиду, если я с минимальной сборки Ubuntu ставить. Тот, который ubuntu-core
<SigmaTel> ставлю*
<SergeyIT> сделать так как в инструкции для броадкома написано
<SergeyIT> а зачем голую консоль ставить?
<SergeyIT> можно типа лубунту поставить и не мучаться, работать в консоли, а если что настроить, посмотреть то использовать Х-ы
<SigmaTel> Прикол в том, что бродкомовские драйвера есть только в оригинальном дистрибутиве Ubuntu, который с Unity
<SergeyIT> а что у тебя за комп
<SergeyIT> и для чего
<SigmaTel> Lenovo G530 3000
<SigmaTel> Домашний ноутбук.
<SigmaTel> unity спокойно тянет.
<SergeyIT> и зачем тебе голая консоль?
<SigmaTel> Без иксов, нужно мне так (ну, не удивляйся)
<SergeyIT> так не запускай Х-ы, проблема-то  в чем
<SergeyIT> а винда есть?
<SigmaTel> есть
<SigmaTel> XP и 70ка
<SigmaTel> 7-ка
<SigmaTel> Иксы в автозапуске, точнее lightdm
<SergeyIT> так в виртуалке поставь линукс
<SigmaTel> да ну...
<SigmaTel> виртуалка жалуется на VT или вылетает
<SergeyIT> у меня ХР в виртуалке, не жалуется )
<SigmaTel> так у тебя какой процессор-то стоит? У меня Celeron T3000, старый, драный и медленный огрызок.
<SergeyIT> в нетбуке атом n450
<SigmaTel> Тю...
<SergeyIT> а в десктопах старее твоего
<SergeyIT> одноядерные, в консоле все летает при этом )
<SigmaTel> к тому же в виртуалке без кривоты не растянешь экран tty
<tagezi> SigmaTel: расширение установи
<SergeyIT> не уверен, вроде нормально можно сделать
<SigmaTel> tagezi: дык! Работает такой трюк только с иксами!
<tagezi> SigmaTel: если тебе работать в консоли, не прощели по ssh к виртуалке цепляться?
<SigmaTel> костыль.....
<tagezi> с чего это удруг нормальная работа в консоли стала костылём?
<SigmaTel> для меня.
<tagezi> тебе ехать или шашечки?
<SergeyIT> вообще-то в режиме консоль неважно как она подсоединена, через СОМ порт, усб, сеть или еще как...
<anton_p> а не проще lxc запустить?
<anton_p> т е издеваться над линуксом в контейнере, а самому нормально в иксах
<anton_p> без иксов совсем всё равно не выйдет, я пробовал
<anton_p> я когда то давно сидел на слабом-слабом компе. большую часть времени в консоли, но всё равно приходилось ради браузеров запускать иксы
<tagezi> ну, ради браузеров можно запускать только иксы
<tagezi> но ведь молодой человек имеет веду де со свистелками и всем остольным ненужным борахлом :)
<anton_p> кто тут молодой?
 * anton_p проверил седину. на месте
<tagezi> SigmaTel
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> проверил седину.. да я молодой! )))
<tagezi> да 14 летние всегда думают что они уже старые :)
<Sergey_IT> эх, где мои 44 )))
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> в 70-х наверное :))
<tagezi> блин, как тяжело писать алгоритм... отвык уже (
<Sergey_IT> в 90-х, как раз ездил на MS TechEd в Амстердам
<tagezi> лучше скажи как в блок-схемах алгоритма переложить цикс с пост условием в цикс спредусловием :))
<tagezi> чото я туплю
<Sergey_IT> блок-схемы никогда не рисовал (
<Sergey_IT> разве что электроники
<Sergey_IT> постусловие - это классика фортрана
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-31
<andrex> artus: мужиг не спать!
<tagezi> чо это?
<andrex> ну мужиг не должен спать
<anton_p> <Sergey_IT> постусловие - это классика фортрана -- прочитал как "пустословие..."
<artus> andrex, нисплююю
<andrex> спишшна
<artus> ниврии
<andrex> нивруна
<andrex> ятебявижуна
<artus> O_o
<artus> o_O
<artus> -_o
<artus> andrex, ну расказывай
<andrex> чаво?
<artus> все расказывай, как ты до такой жизни докатился )
<andrex> шел шел упал и покатился и вот он я)
<artus> а под ноги смотреть не ? :D
<andrex> темно было
<andrex> и страшно
<SigmaTel> Доброе утро
<artus> дарофф
<SigmaTel> Заметил ужасную вещь: при переключении в TTY и обратно в иксы, последнее вылетает на окно входа. Ubuntu 16.04
<andrex> дак в настройках выруби чтоб привыходи из ждущего спящего режима не вылазило
<SigmaTel> "Требовать пароль для выхода из спящего режима"?
<SigmaTel> Снял.
<SigmaTel> Вернулся в иксы - вылет.
<SigmaTel> (Я с вами разговариваю через TTY)
<SigmaTel> Поставил, чтобы уходило в спящий режим через полчаса, вроде как пропало.
<SigmaTel> Странно, что в 14.04 такого не было.
<artus> убунта же :D это нормааально для нее )
<SigmaTel> artus: "yбyнтa жe :D этo нopмaльнo для нee )". Тогда что, Canonical руки в ягодицы пришила с новой LTS (XD)?
<artus> SigmaTel, они их туда пересадили еще после 11й , и с того времени они там только укореняютцо
<SigmaTel> после 11-ой? Дай угадаю - из-за Unity?
<artus> и это тоже)
<SigmaTel> есть кто weechat пользуется?
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4339566/76d02928
<SergeyIT> анонимный вичатник?
<artus> почемуу?  )
<SergeyIT> у соседа сфоткал
<artus> че сразу сфоткал :(
<SigmaTel> SergeyIT: "aнoнимный вичaтник?" Да будет тебе! Просто понравился клиент.
<artus> SigmaTel, все банальней )) http://termbin.com/t041
<SigmaTel> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4339566/76d02928 - старый.
<SigmaTel> У меня версия 1.5
<artus> а там что-то прям такое кардинальное?
<SigmaTel> scrot небось скринилка для tty?
<SergeyIT> кротом хвастаешься? На форуме в теме об itmages много всякого
<artus> я к тому что мне лень фоткать чужое) если мона выделить и дать линк на выделенное )
<artus> SigmaTel, так что там такого отличного в 1.5 от 1.0.1 , аж интересно стало )
<SergeyIT> хвастун )), а можно просто сказать "пользуюсь"
<artus> это надо писать буквы, потом следуйщий вопрос был бы про версию ... :D
<SergeyIT> и лентяй ))
<artus> эт да )
<SergeyIT> но лень - движитель прогресса !
<SigmaTel> движитель?
<artus> ну дык, прямой путь к автоматизации рутинных процессов
<artus> блин, вы оба такие синие, что фиг угадаеш кто пишет, если не приматриватцо :D
<SigmaTel> синие экраны смерти :D
<SigmaTel> И все затихли :)
<artus> я вообще на обед утопываю, поэтому остаешся за главного :D
<SergeyIT> будешь главнюком )
<SigmaTel> artus: приятного аппетита.
<SigmaTel> SergeyIT: "бyдeшь глaвнюкoм )" без буквы "Л" :)
<SigmaTel> (Голос в голове) "Молчал бы ты, SigmaTel, а то проценты прилетят!"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проценты по кредиту
<SigmaTel> проценты на форуме
<SergeyIT> странно - в голове должно звучать - баннн..баннн...баннн
<andrex> @voice SigmaTel
<andrex> так и так прилетят
<SergeyIT> кстати, с моей дикцией главнюк так и звучит ) (щас и мне отвесят)
<andrex> не цы
<andrex> бывает че
<artus> стоило на 20 минут отойти :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не стоило. отходить
<artus> угу, вижу :D
<artus> andrex, чейто у тебя зуд прям какой-то , который день подряд войсами разбрасываешсо :D весна штоль? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лето. завтра
<artus> угу, уже лето а я себе все не открыл категорию, нипарядак, буду как закононепослушный гражданин от полицместеров в поля удирать :D
<SigmaTel> "Mode #ubuntu-ru [+v SigmaTel] by ubuntuhelp" упс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> категорию на отстрел?
<SigmaTel> Не успел видео посмотреть уже тут +v налетело.
<artus> на отстрел категория не нужна :D
<artus> @mode +q SigmaTel
<artus> штоб веселее было :D
<artus> SigmaTel, ану скажи че нить
<SergeyIT> артус поел и стал добрым )
<artus> дя
<andrex> завтра буду свечки задувать
<SigmaTel> "v? lf z xnj? geitxyjt vzcj?
<SigmaTel> Эм, да я что? Пушечное мясо?
<artus> @mode -v SigmaTel
<artus> а теперь?
<SergeyIT> завтра день защиты детей
<andrex> ну теперь он не смогет
<artus> хеее
<artus> @mode -q SigmaTel
<SigmaTel> кхем.
<SigmaTel> Отпустило.
<SigmaTel> "apтyc пoeл и cтaл дoбpым )" Сытый? Добавки не хочешь :D ?
<artus> andrex, кстати, а 2 ключа бот поймет ? так чтоб +qv
<SergeyIT> то бишь пронесло?
<andrex> да
<artus> @mode +qv SigmaTel
<artus> фиг там
<artus> @mode -q SigmaTel
<artus> @mode +q +v SigmaTel
<andrex> @mode +qv andrex andrex
<artus> @mode -q -v SigmaTel
<artus> +q +v!*@* чето меня эта маска смущает :D
<andrex> @mode -qv andrex andrex
<SigmaTel> Меня тоже
<SigmaTel> Теперь мы с andrex подопытные кролики?
<SergeyIT> кто то здесь к стрельбам готовиться?
<SigmaTel> SergeyIT: в смысле?
<SergeyIT> расчехлили банхамеры
<andrex> artus: вобщем нада 2 ника добавлять как и в голом ирц вот в вичате скрипт есть там можно 1
<SergeyIT> и тренируются
<artus> даниразу, плюсометы от пыли отряхнули только ;D
<SigmaTel> (раскрутило на 5400 об/м)
<andrex> SergeyIT: у кого-то день защиты детей, а у кого-то завтра днях, попали вы)
<artus> я б лучше ввел день защита от детей ...
<andrex> дадада
<andrex> от людей
<andrex> еще лучше
<SigmaTel> От себя?!
<SergeyIT> andrex, так я о дне детей и помню, что у знакомого в это день днюха )
<SigmaTel> | Teкyщaя вepcия: 16.04 LTS | Бoт-пoм>> - SergeyIT, у тебя так же зажимает первую строчку weechat'a?
<SergeyIT> где и что, и у меня нет вичата
<SigmaTel> проехали.
<SigmaTel> Плохая новость у меня.
<SigmaTel> И очень горькая.
<SigmaTel> Сегодня в 9 утра умерла моя собака.
<chelaxe> SigmaTel, соболезную
<SergeyIT> соболезную, жизнь... она такая (
<andrex> тю на вас
<andrex> развели тут
<SigmaTel> немецкая овчарка, уснула и не проснулась.
<chelaxe> SigmaTel, хорошей собаке - хорошая смерть
<chelaxe> мой дог так же
<SigmaTel> 2005-31/5/2016
<SigmaTel> на домофон лаяла. Кто-то пришел - сразу к двери зовет.
<SigmaTel> Запустил Zandronum в tty, получил нечитаемую кашу XD
<SergeyIT> а он должен работать в консоли
<SergeyIT> ?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<UNIm95> хай.
<tagezi> ку
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Sergey_IT> все хвосты чистят?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Хз как у старых дедов но вроде мое поколение уже эволюционировало подольше от обезьян.
<Sergey_IT> не обижай обезъян - не эволюционировало, а деградировало
<Sergey_IT> они же не убивают сородичей
<nikulinlg> Всем привет. Есть маленькая проблема с Miro. Поможете?
<nikulinlg> Живые есть?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<nikulinlg> ок..
<UNIm95> !ask| nikulinlg
<ubuntuhelp> nikulinlg: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Так шимпанзе поедают малых красных макак.
<nikulinlg> Ок, установил miro при запуске подтягивает какую-то web-страницу и виснет наглухо. В linux пару-тройку дней сижу, еще ничего не понимаю..
<Sergey_IT> сравнил шимпнзе с макаками - разные виды
<UNIm95> nikulinlg: попробуй с выключенным нетом запустить
<nikulinlg> работает. насколько я понимаю, надо сменить стартовую страницу?
<UNIm95> попробуйю
<nikulinlg> Опять засада. Отключил нет, тыцнул на вкладку ютуба, подключил нет, страница начала прогружаться и приложение опять зависло..
<UNIm95> nikulinlg: запусти из консоли
<nikulinlg> под админом?
<UNIm95> зачем?
<UNIm95> просто из консоли.
<UNIm95> ошибку в терминал плюнет
<nikulinlg> что-то "плюнуло", но я в этом не разбираюсь, вроде варнинги какие-то есть
<nikulinlg> ругается на какой-то GStreamer говори: object != null
<UNIm95> ~past
<UNIm95> !paste|nikuling
<ubuntuhelp> nikuling: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<nikulinlg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16876902/
<UNIm95> nikulinlg: у тебя какая убунта?
<nikulinlg> mint 17.03 , если не ошибаюсь
<UNIm95> о_О 17.03? Кто-то спалился с машиной времени.
<UNIm95> Поищи что-нибудь другое. miro не обновлялся 3 года
<UNIm95> может часть линков уже и сдохла
<nikulinlg> Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa - по-моему
<nikulinlg> ок, спасибо за помощь
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-01
<andrex> неспать на
<anton_p> чёрт меня дёрнул апгреднуть кде в кубунте?
<andrex> наверное черт
<artus> @deop andrex
<artus> утря
<andrex> злой дядка
<artus> мвааахахаа
<andrex> я тут побанить всех хотел...
 * artus разбудил andrex подкравшись и снеся тому шапку
<andrex> фи тебя
<artus> аа, побанить
<artus> @op andrex
<artus> фпиредддддд , паддерживаю :D
<andrex> яж пошутил
<andrex> ша кто не поздравит побаню
<andrex> артус первый пошел)
<artus> апаздравлять зачем, лишнее напоминание што ты все ближе к окончанию пути своей жизни?
<artus> соболезную :D
<andrex> ой
<andrex> это радость же
<andrex> наконец отмучаюсь
<artus> хеее
<andrex> мва спит
<artus> ^_^ нналивай :D
<artus> @mode +v JohnDoe_71Rus
<artus> все, остальные вроде боты
<andrex> @voice linxon
<artus> andrex, а это чего было?
<UNIm95> А ну успокоились.
<andrex> artus: фз
<artus> UNIm95, утртртр
<UNIm95> Тьфу ты
<andrex> скрипт кривит
<UNIm95> на та команда
<artus> трижды деопнутый :D
<andrex> а это уже уним
<andrex> UNIm95: фу на тя
<andrex> artus: давай кансерву еопать
<artus> его панимаш в уютный кружок отмечающих пригласили, а он кочевряжитцо :D
<artus> UNIm95, ты чего такой бука? )
<UNIm95> artus: не палимся. Улыбаемся и машем.
<artus> andrex, дык деопали же уже как то , вроде как бесполезно
<andrex> дак никто не палица)
<UNIm95> Я девоисил деопом
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> его можно ток вырубить с канала
<andrex> тока у мну флага нет для этого)
<artus> надо на фсех войсы повесить :D
<andrex> +F нада
<UNIm95> Вы пьяные?
<andrex> да
<andrex> сидим пьем тут
<artus> не :'(
<andrex> @deop ChanServ
<andrex> ChanServ: ты гад
<andrex> ща прикиньте ответит)
<artus> гг
<andrex> UNIm95: слабак
<andrex> досих пор не осилил ирц)
<andrex> и интернет
<artus> ну што, он уснул? можно продолжать? :D
<artus> andrex, ты уже нажралси? так ты и не сказаль, тебе таки уже 16 выполнилось? :D
<andrex> artus: ага исполнлось 10 лет назад)
<andrex> неа не нажрался
<andrex> я седня работаю сутки
<artus> эхтыыы, япнажралси)
<andrex> ага а потом ночью сидеть синим синим таким
<artus> че сидеть, можно же лежать :D
<andrex> полкан позвонит а я такой лежу
<artus> ном, скажеш што бдишш
<andrex> ага))
<andrex> я блю ик
<anton_p> а? кто здесь?!
<andrex> в бан!
<artus> anton_p, праснууулсиииии ????
<SergeyIT> andrex: с Днюхой!:)....  еще живой?
<anton_p> andrex: и тебе здоровья :)
<SergeyIT> O_o, так ему столько же сколько мне, только наоборот ;)
<artus> SergeyIT, дедушка, ниврите, чтолько не живут, вы вобще порождение фринода, зачаток искуственного интелекта :D
<anton_p> 62? и ещё по кномпкам попадаешь?
<artus> anton_p, это версия 62.0 сергея :)
<SergeyIT> у меня интеллект естественный - тогда другого не было
<anton_p> хром скоро догонит его
<artus> тогда ты представитель естественного интелекта, это даже футуристичнее звучит :)
<anton_p> неестественный интеллект -- полный футуризм
<SergeyIT> не только по компам, даже в интернет могу войти
<anton_p> а скачанные файлы обратно закачивать умеешь?
<SergeyIT> я жадный, ничего не отдаю
<artus> нооо, интернет же без файлов останетцоо
<anton_p> ваще, я думал, что это я тут не молодой... :)
<artus> а как же, почитал\посмотрел - закачай обратно, я всегда так делаю
<artus> anton_p, цыц дите когда дяди ругаютцо :D
<SergeyIT> то-то дерьма в инете столько
<anton_p> инет состоит из дерьма
<anton_p> он из него вырос
<anton_p> больше половины трафика была порнуха с первых дней
<artus> да, с этим проблемы, и без навыков копания в оном тяжко
<anton_p> вроде недавно только стало поменьше :)
<artus> anton_p, а в чем смысл ее смотреть если есть в fullhd, а щас уже и 360 с vr'ом :D
<anton_p> собсна, сергей, не закачивать файлы обратно -- это копить дерьмо у себя, получается :)
<tagezi> флудильщики
<anton_p> надо скачивать и стирать. единственный выход
 * tagezi допилил алгоритм
<anton_p> знаем мы такие алгоритмы. "после реализации доработать напильником"
<artus> anton_p, ты еще rm -rf http*.google.* предложи
<tagezi> 7 листор получилось.. кто придумал в А4 их запихивать? почему ватман нельзя использовать (
<anton_p> вряд ли кто то будет читать, но важен объём и впечатление проделанной работы
<artus> хеее, пришол к нам месяц назад конструктор, который все требовал ватман да кульман, и кричал что ваши солидворксы от лукавого :D
<tagezi> anton_p: да нормальный алгоритм, я их с детства пишу, мать ещё в 85 учила их делать, так что там всего несколько сокращений
<anton_p> оспидя, это всего лишь высшее образование, даже не кандидатская же...
<artus> 2 дня чейто походил-походил и пропал
<tagezi> и то потому что и так понятна реализация
<anton_p> реально народ парится только на кандидатских и посильнее на докторских. а обычне дипломные -- тут только красивые глаза важны
<SergeyIT> и что за диплом из картинок, видео 3Д пора уже делать
<artus> tagezi, зато на выходе ты реально получаеш килограмы и метры кода\чертежей :D
<artus> причем метры квадратные :D
<anton_p> кубические
<artus> SergeyIT, причем на своей голографической установке :D
<artus> anton_p, это уже архивы баз данных ) в подвале
<anton_p> 3д видео на 3д принтере
<tagezi> artus: а нафига.. качество работы от этого не повышается, только буману перевожу
<artus> tagezi, я вообще против каких либо носителей не цифровых , но народ вон прет
<anton_p> смотря куда носителей
<tagezi> то что можно было бы в 2 листа А4 поместить, из-за границ приходиться раскидывать на 4, и наче госты нарушаешь
<artus> единственное что допускаю, это перьевые ручки , они прекрасны :D
<SergeyIT> гусиные?
<anton_p> у меня ребёнок пишет перьевой в школе
<anton_p> обязательное упражнение в школе на первые несколько лет обучения
<artus> класс
<anton_p> а я ваще не могу ручкой писать. бэкспейса нет
<tagezi> это что у тебя за школа такая?
<anton_p> не у меня а у детей. обычная. тут все такие
<tagezi> эм... в гурмании?
<anton_p> ну
<tagezi> е*
<artus> anton_p, скажу больше, иногда и раскладка не меняетцо :D
<anton_p> вобщем, я по кнопкам жамк-жамк быстрее
<anton_p> собсна, чтобы "быстрее" и взял клаву без надписей. научился не смотреть на неё ваще
<SergeyIT> я все 17 лет обучения только перьевой пользовался
<tagezi> SergeyIT: аназронизм ты наш :)
<anton_p> это что за образование у тебя? я уложился в 15 :)
<tagezi> анахронизм*
<tagezi> блин
<SergeyIT> расширенное образование - 8 классов и коридоры
<tagezi> anton_p: он кандидата защищал
<anton_p> от кого?
<tagezi> от всех
<anton_p> кандидата во что?
<SergeyIT> не техникум + институт
<anton_p> кандидат выжил?
<tagezi> там знаешь, сидит такая толпа, которая не вчем не понимает, и лепит тупые вопросы
<SergeyIT> еще как понимают!
<SergeyIT> понимали, точнее. (
<tagezi> если только в отмывании денег
<anton_p> кандидату надо 3 года вроде. получается, 10 + 5 + 3 = 18. в моё время так было
<andrex> SergeyIT: сяп
<andrex> живой
<SergeyIT> я не был в аспирантуре
<anton_p> два года на второй год оставался?
<SergeyIT> 8 школа + 4 техникум + 5 институт
<tagezi> а чо институт не по сокращенному?
<anton_p> а в техникуме что за специальность?
<SergeyIT> радиотехника
<anton_p> электронщик типа?
<SergeyIT> да
<tagezi> радио всмысле радио или всмысле радиация?
<anton_p> телевизоры-магнитофоны чинить?
<anton_p> я радиокружок после 7 класса бросил :)
<anton_p> подался в "программисты"
<anton_p> в школе не было компов, так что приходилось по городу выискивать...
<SergeyIT> тогда серьезно учили, мои сокурсники без институтов инженерами работали
<anton_p> я инженером-программистом ещё в школе работал
<anton_p> "серьёзно"...
<anton_p> т е должность так называлась официально
<tagezi> anton_p: сколько тебе?
<anton_p> 42
<tagezi> странно
<tagezi> били радио-М, были спектрумы
<tagezi> ы*
<anton_p> в школе?
<tagezi> дома
<anton_p> ну у некоторых были
<anton_p> я к ним в гости ходил чисто на асме пописать, поразвлекаться
<anton_p> не спрашивай что писал, не помню
<tagezi> да знаю я что писали.. int 21 и радовались некоректной перезагрузке винды :)
<anton_p> на спектруме?
<anton_p> ты гонишь друг
<tagezi> на IBM
<tagezi> у спектрума встроеный язык был Basic
<anton_p> айбиэм у меня был позже. см-1420 была раньше
<tagezi> не, были фанаты писать на асме, но мало
<anton_p> я на асме для интела мало писал. только мелочи какие то чтобы из си вызывать
<tagezi> на радио-м обычно писали на асме..
<anton_p> радио-86рк помню.
<anton_p> радио-м не помню
<tagezi> эм.. их там было куча целая, спектрум подобных
<anton_p> радио-86рк был опубликован в журнале радио
<anton_p> других там не было
<anton_p> куча была, это верно
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%85_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%88%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%85_%D0%B8_%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2
<anton_p> Радио 86РК — 1986, журнал «Радио»
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> попутал я наверное с чем-то
<anton_p> с прямым углом
<anton_p> мой первый комп был лучше. yamaha msx-1
<anton_p> а второй был ужасом -- агат :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В Моделист конструктор был Специалист. в приложении ЮТ тоже была своя конструкция
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AE%D0%A2-88
<tagezi> да дахрена их было тогда.. лепили одно и тоже по разному называя
<anton_p> клоны радио-86рк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: в радио еще раньше был микро-80
<anton_p> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D0%B3%D0%B0%D1%82_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80)
<anton_p> вот это ужас и кошмар
<anton_p> зараза, кушающая 5" диски
<anton_p> стоил как автомобиль
<tagezi> хм.. у него на мониторе типа 3Д график :)
<tagezi> интересно, сколько он это считал?
<anton_p> несколько линий то без проблем. я на ямахе тоже 3д делал :)
<tagezi> да дело не в линиях, а в расчетах данных к этим линиям :)
<tagezi> у него всего 500 тыс/с операций было
<artus> tagezi, на весь срок службы? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://zx-pk.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=31283&d=1322643043
<anton_p> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSX
<SergeyIT> мне повезло больше, я все 808* пропустил... первая из них была 80386
<anton_p> вот компы
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это что?
<tagezi> что за школьница?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> восьмиклаааасьницаааа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> :D
<anton_p> ЧТО?
<anton_p> я с msx перешёл окончательно на айбиэм только с 286 + ега, раньше не имело смысла, эмэсыкс были приятнее
<tagezi> не знаю приятнее не приятнее, помню что Дюна на Пне 2 была чото около 15 штук 3,5'' дискет
<tagezi> или это был первый пень? :(
<tagezi> первый, пентиум 120... память фиговая стала на старые железки
<anton_p> пень это уже сильно после
<anton_p>  Каждые 30 микросекунд происходит останов процессора на 4 микросекунды, в течение которых выполняется регенерация блока ОЗУ.
<anton_p> вот какие были раньше
<SergeyIT> RAS/CAS динамической памяти, без останова
<tagezi> я железо плохо помню, меня оно никогда не интересовало, поэтому, когда покупал первый свой комп, уже в 2001, пришлось делать маленькое исследование рынка
<tagezi> мне нравилось программировать, и в основном прикладные задачи
<tagezi> помню в 97 в захлёб писал базу данных, не потому что денег давали много, платили копьё, но было интересно
<SergeyIT> да, когда-то это было интересно...
<tagezi> ночами сидел кодил :)
<SergeyIT> начинал кодить на бумаге - это эффективнее
<tagezi> да я тоже начинал кодить на бумаге, ещё в 87, кажеться
<tagezi> отец не хотел/не знал как собрать комп, мама учила блок схемы рисовать, а потом код по ним
<SergeyIT> на машину код раз в день можно было запустить
<SergeyIT> так и диплом считал - решение диффур.
<tagezi> нафига тебе нужно было писать программу решения дифур? ты что по численным методам писал?
<SergeyIT> физика, однако, там без этого никак
<tagezi> а почему в коде, а не руками?
<SergeyIT> часть аналитически - остальное численно
<SergeyIT> не все аналитически решается
<tagezi> да ладно
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> может сначала аналитически потом численно? :)
<tagezi> я тут видел модель хищник жертва в дифурах, думаю физика более точная наука, чем это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тут у меня спросили. какова вероятность что птица насрет на ноутбук если работать с ним на улице. я сказал 50%. это верно?
<tagezi> угу, либо насрёт, либо нет :))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: вообще, если вопрос поставлен не коректно, то ответить можно только так, так что блондинка права :)
<SergeyIT> это методом монте-карло лучше посчитать, но насрет 100% в любом случае )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в данном случае наступление события незибежно. вопрос только в промежутке времени до наступления
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в любом случае наступление события неизбежно, вопрос именно в промежутках времени
<tagezi> с птицей, важно где ты сидишь, как часто над ноутом пролетает птица, средневзвешеное испражнения
<SergeyIT> а если учесть, что буки блестящие в некоторых местах, а вороны это любят, да и любопытные....
<tagezi> с динозавром это когда его кланируют, когда он вырвется на сводобу и догонит тебя :)
<SergeyIT> то время займет не много, если под деревом сидишь
<artus> так, штозакипиш
<SergeyIT> теорвер вспоминаем
<artus> успешно? :D чего там вспоминать, событие или произойдет, или не произойдет, фифти фифти :D
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: была книжка по теорверу в популярной форме, очень просто читается, написана как расказ о жизненых ситуациях
<tagezi> могу поискать если интересно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да я просто про 50% спросил
<tagezi> ну, нельзя ответить на твой вопрос коректно, я например сижу на улице, но под крышей, у меня птицы вообще не прилетают когда я сижу, так что вероятность стремиться к нулю, если я ноут без присмотра не оставлю :)
<tagezi> но она всёравно есть :)
<artus> tagezi, нет, ты не застрахован от убкуреной чайки которая пролетит пол континента чтоб нагадить тебе на ноут :D
<tagezi> ну, так я и говорю, что вероятность есть :)
<artus> ну дык если вероятность есть, значит или случитцо или нет
<tagezi> вероятность не может быть равна нулю, любое событие которое можно предположить неменуемо случиться при определённых условиях
<artus> при определенных условиях и паралельные пересекаютцо, но это же не повод :D
<SergeyIT> чему равна вероятность того, что вероятность равна 0?
<tagezi> :D
<artus> SergeyIT, 50% же )) или вероятна, или нет )
<artus> антон сломался :D
<bel_ki> привет
<artus> дароф
<bel_ki> <artus> /var/log где здесь ошибки смотреть ?
<artus> угу, что уже сломалл? )
<bel_ki> ХЧАТ ЗАКРЫВАЕТСЯ С ОШИБКОЙ
<artus> крик души? :D
<artus> эммм, а зачем иксчат на линухах?
<bel_ki> artus> ЧЁТА С КЛАВОЙ ТО КАПС ТО НЕТ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это вирус
<tagezi> однозначно
<artus> угу :) постирай ее, видать пельмень закатился под клавишу, и на пипку весом давит )
<bel_ki> вот протёр спиртиком
<bel_ki> всё таки где файл messages? или где ошибки
<artus> бери сислог, он ничем не хуже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первым делом, если это приложение. запускай его в консоли
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это слишком очивидно и не интересно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну блин
<artus> ты ему еще с трасировкой предложи запустить :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ldd
<artus> апагаварить, апамучатцо ? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: в консоль кстати выхлопа может не быть. вот тогда мучатся
<artus> ну эроры посыпятцо если оно крашнетцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня унрил турнамент крашится без вменяемых логов
<artus> нативный аль вино?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нативный. хотя может не допатчил
<artus> эммм, дык опция дебага же должна быть полюбому
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в логах лаконично сегментайшн фаулт
<artus> а запустить с дебагом игру и смотреть чего сыпет ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неумею
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она даже не запускается, прям сразу в лужу
<artus> а торнамент какой?
<artus> 4й?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 99 gotye
<bel_ki> тут написано библиотека спел чекера сигфолтнулась как создают баг репорты на сигфолты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поставь другой спелчекер. их 2 в убунте вроде
<bel_ki> где хотябы об этом почитать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ut-bin -log запускай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочешь, из дома тебе логи выложу
<artus> ну можеш попробовать на пасту запилить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок
<bel_ki> нашол оно сохранило баг репорт в /var/crash
<artus> тоже вариант
<anton_p> I am using Archlinux and I am not vegan.
<artus> гг
<andrex> ты просто ссзб
<andrex> хотяяя жарный сказал что арч торт
<andrex> и
<artus> https://geektimes.ru/post/276494/ ааааааа, хотееетьььььь
<SergeyIT> жуть
<andrex> хотеть не вредно
<andrex> artus: дуй в спец войска
<SergeyIT> вредно
<andrex> прийдет а окажется что завернули проэкт на стадии прототипов))
<andrex> вот будет трагедия то)
<artus> :'(
<andrex> artus: эээ, ты шо не мужыг
<SergeyIT> заведи лошадь, экологически чистый траспорт, еще и навоз дает
<anton_p> ктонить пробовал? http://people.ubuntu.com/~nick-athens30/linux-4.5.5-and-4.4.11.html
<andrex> фз
<andrex> у мну 4.6.0
<andrex> ванилка
<andrex> и мне накласть)
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.5.5; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.6.
<andrex> ну почти ванилка
<andrex> а bfq всякие мне ненада
<SergeyIT> это как про птичку - какнет или не какнет
<tagezi> у мну тоже уже 4.6 стоит
<tagezi> только на убунте от свежих ядер толку мало, только глюки ловить новые
<tagezi> пусть тестят другие
<andrex> гг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16897993/
<andrex> видео какое?
<anton_p> а где есть толк от свежих ядер? я вобщем больше про bfq спрашивал
<andrex> ваще грят пускается без аппаратного ускорения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16898240/
<anton_p> JohnDoe_71Rus: mesa старая?
<andrex> или 64 битные либы
<andrex> либо симлинки кривые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну дык и 14.04 не молодуха
<anton_p> ну так омолоди
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а эту ut99 нативно запускали за 5 лет до 14.04
<anton_p> на какой ос? видяхе?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на еще более древнем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сама игруха вообще 99 года рождения
<anton_p> ну в данном случае ломается сдл
<anton_p> и ломается судя по всему при запуске опенгл
<anton_p> а опенгл у тебя видимо какой то не такой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> урбантеррор идет, q3 arena нативная запускается
<anton_p> не могу ничего сказать, я не играю ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> warzone 2100 тоже запускается
<anton_p> ну так что, нет смелых с bfq?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто это?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<anton_p> JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто это? -- в гугле забанили?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лениво :)
<anton_p> вобщем, это планировщик очередей к блочным устройствам.
<anton_p> типа cfq, только круче
<JohnDoe_71Rus> b круче чем с? тогда afq должно быть ваще улет :)
<hereticc> привет народ
<Sergey_IT> еретикам привет
<hereticc> подскажите плз как в блендер cuda активировать
<_bear> забавно:  Ноутбуки HP, Acer и Asus оказались полны уязвимостей, позволяющих взломать их за 10 минутПодробнее:http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/2016-06-01_noutbuki_hpacerdellasus_i_lenovo_okazalis
<Sergey_IT> предустановка - зло
 * andrex хех забаввно, с предустановленым софтом
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-02
<artus> утрр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> День здорового питания и отказа от излишеств в еде
<artus> данунафиг , ты еще скажи что пить низзя
<andrex> ох
<andrex> а я токачто рассольника нажрался от пуза прям
<artus> о, алкаше проснулси
<andrex> черд несоблюдаю день "здорового" питальника
<andrex> я и неспаль
<andrex> я ваще не спаль
<andrex> теперь спать хотеть
<artus> andrex, пей, пройдеш точку незасыпа - полехчает )
<Admin1488> алкота)
<artus> Admin1488, а ты че, типатрезвенник? ты вааще не из нашей песочницы тогда :D
<Admin1488> =)Ну я очень редко пью, но правда в пятницу приехали друзья с гермашки и пил с ними до победного закончил вчера в 8 утра))
<artus> воодддд, такшта нинада :D
<Admin1488> ну а так я же типа спортик не пью не курю в зал хожу)
<artus> я тоже, ни куру, ни в зал нихажу , пью :D
<Admin1488> =)
<artus> тут же главное 2 в плюс одно в минус на выбор? :D
<Admin1488> =)))))
<Admin1488>  andrex: я и неспаль# а что отмечал?
<andrex> я не отмечал
<andrex> неотмечал днюху
<andrex> работал я во че
<artus> слабак
<Admin1488> :)
<andrex> сам ты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уважаемые. андроиду уже дофигища лет. а формату контактов *.vcf небось еще больше. неужели до сих пор нету маленького редактора?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> окромя как загонять записуху в почту гугла или оутглюк
<artus> ммм, ты о чем?
<artus> а.. дык с гуглом оно и так автоматом синкает , проблем не вижу )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> телефонная книга в андроиде сохраняется в таком формате
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня синка с гуглом отключена
<artus> зря :D
<artus> а vcf не парситцо как xml обычный?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сам телефон, без гугла может сохранить все в один файлик. и потом экспортировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо только отредактировать, некоторые контакты объединить, переименовать
<artus> у теяб кеды?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня lxde
<artus> ну вроде как kaddressbook и Evolution умеют
<artus> [/home/artus]% aptsearch vcf
<artus> p   vcftools                          - Collection of tools to work with VCF files
<artus> не пробовал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> " а vcf не парситцо как xml обычный?" и для парсинга надо ставить целый почтовый клиент?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, такое не пробовал
<artus> да я как то не пробовал его даже смотреть )
<artus> я думал что не стремнее тойже sql который открыл тектовым редактором и понесся править :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://github.com/vcftools/vcftools но кажется это другое such as those generated by the 1000 Genomes Project
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, есть конвертилка в csv
<artus> аль вобще в html
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ак тебе чего надо делать то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я ж сказал, забекапить книгу, и в удобном виде на компе с нормальной клавиатурой немного отсортировать/поправить. потом залить назад
<artus> а фиг его знает, я не заморачивался, в гугл синканул и там поправил
<artus> ну и бонусом всегда есть есличе контакты
<Admin1488> Артур
<Admin1488> https://habrahabr.ru/company/defconru/blog/302418/
<artus> у нас артуры есть? O_o
<Admin1488> Но ты же меня понял )
<Admin1488> Артус
<artus> да я просто любопытный) можно просто, алекс, или леха )
<artus> угу, про тимвивер уже читал
<Admin1488> Я прост вспомнил не давний наш разговор)
<artus> ммм, какой?
<Admin1488> ну ок тогда я Серега)
<Admin1488> про чтение
<Admin1488> гугл ноу итд
<artus> аммм. напоминай, в упор не вспоминаетцо
<Admin1488> да треп обычный, пошел от твоей скуки и пришел к google now
<artus> ай, не помню :D
<Admin1488> ой ну не заставляй логи грепать)
<artus> нененеее, ты грепни, мне уже самому интересно )
<Admin1488> окей, чуть позже)
<artus> ты давай не отмазывайсо :D
<Admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16916248/
<artus> вспомнил ) так бы и сказал, что про фигню ненужную )
<Admin1488> так я так и сказал)
<Admin1488> вот же бл* а я напрягся чтоб искать)
<Admin1488> а он все помнит
<Admin1488> изверг
<artus> ну я глянул и вспомнил )
<artus> ивсезамолчали, утуту
<tagezi> утера
<artus> о, сонная читака проснулась
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> дароф сережка :)
<SergeyIT> трудовыми подвигами отмечавший днюху спит?
<artus> угу, походу отрубился)
<anton_p> прикольно http://ergodox.org/License.aspx -- клавиатура с гпл лицензией
<artus> нафига?
<anton_p> вот тоже прикольно https://shop.keyboard.io/
<artus> это уже подражатели белкина
<artus> но за такой ценник они наркоманы :D
<anton_p> на самом деле, прикольно же
<anton_p> вот я последние 20+ лет по кнопкам постоянно жамк-жамк минимум 8ч в неделю
<anton_p> 8ч в день т е
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если на клаве есть кнопка Any, она стоит любых денег!
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а если на нее еще и рандомно привязываетцо функция ююю прям вообще мегафича :D
<artus> anton_p, когда по столько по клавишам лупиш, то уже становитцо пофиг на то что под рукой )
<anton_p> в итоге я приобрёл себе эргономическую клаву, долго привыкал и привык. попробовал на обычной -- не могу, слишком много движений надо делать, хочется вернуться сразу на эргономическую
<anton_p> во первых, обычные клавы слишком широкие
<artus> ммм?
<anton_p> из-за этого мышка слишком далеко вправо
<artus> у тя клавиши уже чтоль?
<anton_p> нумпада нет
<artus> или у тебя не хватаит фантазии взять без цифроблока? ))
<anton_p> помимо этого ещё важно расположение кнопок
<artus> стандарное же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но средний блок все равно нужен
<anton_p> я по всем попадаю практически не двигая ладонью
<artus> одной рукой ?
<anton_p> двумя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> некоторые ноутбучные варианты удобны
<anton_p> я пишу всеми пальцами
<artus> эммм, я тоже не двигаю как бе
<anton_p> ноутбучные слишком квадратные, как правило
<artus> и пальцы у меня как то рандомно по очереди но переодически все задействуютцо
<anton_p> правильно надо каждому пальцу свои кнопки выделить
<anton_p> и долго приучаться... :)
<artus> так что ненадо )) главное что в клаве мастхев - это чтоб под углом ставилась)
<anton_p> чтобы не рандомно...
<artus> да ну нафиг мне этот цирк :D печатаю да и печатаю )
<SergeyIT> писатели...
<anton_p> вобщем, эргономические клавы это прикольно и полезно. считаю. а что дорого -- ну так кастомы же
<artus> это я еще буду с пальцами заморачиватцо, не акорды брать, чем дотянулсо то и нажимает )
<artus> ато потом начинаетцо, садишся за чужой комп и начинаеш всякую фигню печатать
<SergeyIT> главное - без ошибок, тогда скорость максимальная
<artus> особенно если наркоманы фанаты мультимедийных блоков с лева
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://market.yandex.ru/product--rapoo-e9070-black-usb/7797991
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://market.yandex.ru/product/8495925?hid=723088
<artus> о, последняя прикольная
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, но почитай коменты
<artus> лень) я уже закрыл)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> короче русская, не совсем такая как на картинк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://i2.rozetka.ua/goods/29653/rapoo_e9050_2.4g_wireless_ultra_slim_keyboard_black_images_29653925.jpg левый шифт испоганили
<artus> ммм, ну не так уж смертельно, за день максимум привыкнеш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и говорят связь теряет
<artus> угу, они все теряют :(
<artus> и в этом минус, или задержки начинаютцо непонятные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть в тако формфакторе у разных фирм. просто RF и синезуб.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> китайцы на подобной клаве вообще извратнулись, Fn с Ctrl левым поменяли местами.
<artus> кстати не только китайцы так гонят, я и на ноутах такой маразм встречал
<nikulinlg> Скажите, а что это за новые имена в сетевых устройствах? Раньше был eth0 , а теперь - enp3s0
<artus> гента?
<nikulinlg> artus, в смысле?
<artus> По умолчанию мена устройств будут формироваться в зависимости от возможностей прошивки. Если прошивка/BIOS предоставляет интексированные номера интерфейсов для встроенных сетевых интерфейсов будет использовано имя "enoN", а
<artus> для PCI-плат - "ensN". Иначе будет выбрано именование enpNsM, учитывающее физическое соединение устройства, а если параметры подобного размещения будут недоступны - будет использована классическая схема ethX. Кроме того, для
<artus> использования доступен вариант использования в имени интерфейса данных из MAC-адреса (например, enx78e7d1ea46da)".
<nikulinlg> artus, короче, все нормально, это не ошибка и не баг , беспокоиться не стоит. Так?))
<artus> непривычные имена или в гентах, или в шапках и их производных, вобшем это такие правила в удеве теперь, уже года 3 как :D
<artus>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules и обозви как тебе нравитцо ;)
<nikulinlg> artus, понятно
<nikulinlg> artus, спасибо!
<artus> да незачто ;)
<Admin1488> Парни
<artus> чиво?
<Admin1488> а кто то пробовал tailos
<artus> ммм, ты?
<Admin1488> =нет
<Admin1488> клиент пишет
<Admin1488> ОС загружается с флешки, каждый раз все с чистого листа. Я не программист. трудно объяснить подробности
<Admin1488> мне надо ему тхундеберд поставить
<Admin1488> я так понимаю у него типа live usb
<artus> читай про сквашфс
<Admin1488> а на анг как? scvash
<Admin1488> ?
<artus> Squashfs
<artus> у меня была ливка которая в скваш изменения сохраняла ) удобственно )
<Admin1488> а там профит как раз чтоб без сейва
<artus> Admin1488, ну во первых хош сейв грузиш, хош нет, а так собирай свою ливку с домино и проститутками :D http://linuxgeeks.ru/live-usb.htm
<nikulinlg> Товарисчи, скажите, а xubuntu это - та же ubuntu , только с установленным по - умолчанию xfce?
<artus> угу
<nikulinlg> Тогда нормально )
<artus> чего же тут нормального то :D
<nikulinlg> Больше всех крыса понравилась
<nikulinlg> Не перегружена
<artus> мммм, крыс в бунте тот еще разожравшийся монстр :D
<nikulinlg> почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nikulinlg: lubuntu тоже щупал?
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, lubuntu , это lxde?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://pp.vk.me/c631624/v631624490/2cde5/gzsYwJla63k.jpg хыхы
<Admin1488> nikulinlg просто возьми генту и поставь то что тебе нужно будет у тебя не перегруженная система
<Admin1488> ну или если нужна проиводная от дебина многие просто ставять серверную версию
<Admin1488> той же убунты
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, нет, не понравилась, но щупал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забавно, "поставь то что тебе нужно " когда изначально не знаешь что нужно
<Admin1488> ну тогда ты даун)
<nikulinlg> Ну, да.. я сам еще не понял, что тут есть)
<Admin1488> Ты же ставишь ради чего то систему, ты же преследуешь цель?
<nikulinlg> Да
<nikulinlg> Чтобы не приперлось управлени к
<nikulinlg> )
<Admin1488> ну вот исходя из пожеланий поставь нужное по
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: да. но ты не можешь знать что тебе потребуется от системы через месяц. или что какую то задачу удобней решать этой программой а не другой
<Admin1488> или просто используй уже готовые дистрибы
<Admin1488>  JohnDoe_71Rus: ну ты всегда будешь что то удалять что то ставить это же норма?)
<artus> nikulinlg, крыс ненужен https://itmages.ru/image/view/4349949/1304cc71 :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: дядя, а почему у тебя таааакоооой выыытяяянууутый монитор?
<Admin1488> второй экран мб
<nikulinlg> справа conky?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, мммм, ну, просто подставка есть котора крутитцо удобно ) вот и пользуюсь благами цевилизации )
<artus> Admin1488, не, эт один
<artus> nikulinlg, угу, полустоковые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nikulinlg: а ты щупал lxde lubuntu или минимал установку?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и да, читать в вертикалке просто сказочно ))
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, нет
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, думаешь, стоит?
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, просто, почитал обзоры , не очень любит lxde народ)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй mini.iso и в конце lubuntu-minimal. потом доустановишь что надо по вкусу
<artus> угу, ты побольше читай :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ах ты читал...
<artus> nikulinlg, я тоже могу с ходу любое де обосрать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а уж если подумать...
<artus> nikulinlg, главное знать одно, кеды отстой :D
<nikulinlg> artus, согласен)
<artus> а юнити вобще мрак, они до дна кед не всплывут никогда )
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, попробую сейчас на vm установить
<artus> lxde это та же коробка но с кучей ненужностей :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с кучей удобностей
<nikulinlg> кстати, а можно на убунту установить другой менеджер программ? этот совсем неудобный
<artus> ойдаладноо, коробк настраиваетцо один раз, как тебе удобно, после этого все
<artus> nikulinlg, какой менеджер программ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<artus> я только один знаю, апт :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<nikulinlg> менеджер приложений, простите)
<artus> ну аптитуд это обертка скорее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а синаптик нет?
<nikulinlg> посмотрел, нет его. sudo apt-get synaptic?
<nikulinlg> это он?
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он самый
<nikulinlg> У меня его нет, чтобы его установить мне нужно прописать sudo ap-get install synaptic?
<nikulinlg> ок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apt-get
<artus> nikulinlg, ненужен он тебе , все что тебе нужно в пятке команд , аля http://paste.ubuntu.com/16918264/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ну, в консоли неудобно частично с пакетами работать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм, чем же ?
<artus> чем унылое  неповоротливое поделие в виде синаптика выигрывает перед консолью ?
<Admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus: попробуй mini.iso и в конце lubuntu-minimal. потом доустановишь что надо по вкусу
<Admin1488> вот и выход)
<Admin1488> я же об этом и писал)
<nikulinlg> Admin1488, что за mini.iso
<nikulinlg> ?
<Admin1488> образ с минимальным по
<artus> нетинстал , без мусора
<Admin1488> +
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: это потому что, с 2005 года я уже представляю себе что от системы может понадобится. а если человек только вчера попробовал live убунты
<Admin1488> Но в его случаи, я бы поставил просто или арч или генту для того что бы понять как работает система в целом, люди ставят убунту и прочие юзерские дистрибы и считают себя мега инженерами, забывая что они просто юзеры, а если ты просто юзер сиди на том чтÐ
<artus> Admin1488, http://itmages.ru/image/view/4350028/3528fa9b
<Admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus:Ну а завтра тебе понадобится какой ни будь чертеж замутить, у тебя уже есть автокад (пример) ? или же записать звук есть аудасити? ТЫ ВСЕГДА будешь инсталить реинсталить и ремувить
<Admin1488> я с тобой вообще не согласен
<Admin1488>  artus: До сих пор?
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/2UL6/4BHDvmKpb
<Admin1488> Мож лаг какой то?
<artus> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Admin1488> у меня не было тут не разу проблем с кодировкой
<Admin1488> да сори
<Admin1488> пиджин)
<artus> Admin1488, а если я простыню запилю, то у меня будер резать мессаги ))
<artus> Admin1488, вичат юзай ))
<Admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus: Кстати вот тебе и живой пример
<Admin1488> empathy не пойдет?
<artus> эмпати же недоклиент недопойми чего
<Admin1488> хз ток начал пользоваться не давно правда для сип
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: для чего?
<artus> нафиг аудасити, cat /dev/dsp > blabpa.wav :D
<artus> ну для запущеного случая arecord есть )
<nikulinlg> а кто пользуется клиентом для dropbox? У меня позле его запуска в системном трее отображается пустой значок, как-будто он не подтягивает файл значка
<Sergioss> Ну чет ка кто да не очень удобно
<artus> ты о чем ?
<artus> и да, верни имя обратно )
<Sergioss> empthy
<Sergioss> Привык уже?))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergioss: kvirc православный
<Sergioss> Сделай скрин плз
<Sergioss> как он у тебя выгядит
<artus> вырвиглазно :D
<Sergioss> =)
<Sergioss> artus я добавил месеж при выходе что я админ 1488
<artus> куда добавил? :D
<Sergioss> а хз эта штука мне предложила написать вам оригинальное сообщение при выходе в empthy
<Sergioss> написал
<artus> она тебя обманывает)
<Sergioss> Не чего не пишет?
<Sergioss> сучка(
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, ставлю на виртуальную машину ubuntu minimal.iso , как посоветовал, поставлю lxde , посмотрю, что за зверь)
<artus> зверь как зверь )
<Sergioss> надеюсь ставишь в kvm из под терминала?=)
<nikulinlg> а на linux есть, что-то схожее с punto switcher?
<Sergioss> да
<Sergioss> xneuer
<Sergioss> как то так
<Sergioss> xneur
<Sergioss> вот точное название
<nikulinlg> Sergioss, спасибо. Как много непонятных слов) , ставлю в virtual box .
<artus> nikulinlg, а зачем? зажигаеш лампочку на клавиатуре при русской раскладке, и боковым зрением уже знаеш какая раскладка у тебя включена)
<nikulinlg> какой-то netinstall)
<nikulinlg> artus, с боковым зрением у меня проблема)
<Sergioss> artus а если не заметил и капс не подсвечивается?)
<artus> Sergioss, оно скрол подсвечивает ;)
<Sergioss> и кстати  xneur  достаточно мощная штука
<artus> nikulinlg, ну у тебя же длинна клавиатуры стандартная, ну всяко не длиннее полутора метров :D
<artus> Sergioss, и настолько глючная ....
<Sergioss> согласен)
<nikulinlg> artus, сандартная, но как-то не получается следить за раскладкой
<Sergioss> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K8H5/5tQf8dZYN
<Sergioss> нету у меня скрол)
<artus> а ты и не следиш, у тебя лампочка горит на русиш, и хош не хош но ты ее видиш)
<Sergioss> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EbwF/a9tf776dU
<artus> Sergioss, твой говномеил у меня носкриптом режитцо, норм хост картинок слабо пользовать? ))
<artus> ну или прямой линк на картинку давай
<Sergioss> а я привык, а так да можно ваще свой запилить)
<Sergioss> в личке url
<artus> фиг там, не открываетцо )
<Sergioss> http://static.nix.ru/autocatalog/asus/asus_notebook/206546_2253_draft.jpg
<artus> Sergioss, да на itmages залей уже )) извращуга )
<Sergioss> )
<artus> красное на черном это эесть
<Sergioss> хз я привык мне норм)))
<Sergioss> я на нее если на то пошло вообще могу не смотреть)))
<Sergioss> как и ты в принципе)
<artus> покрась валиком в салатовый цвет, буит норм :D
<nikulinlg> клавиатура не для дальтоников)
<artus> нуу, я скажу больше, страдающих дальтонизмом она напрягать будет меньше :D
<artus> уж лучше никак чем так :D
<Sergioss> она еще красным и подсвечивается)
<artus> контрольный в голову? ))
<nikulinlg> я дальтоник и ох как тяжело подобрать нормальну , читаемую цветовую гамму , что на устройствах, что в интерфейсах. Хорошо, что в wot есть режим цветовой слепоты))
<artus> фуууууу
<artus> фу таким быть
<nikulinlg> artus, это по-поводу wot или дальтонизма?
<artus> дальтонизм то тут при чем :)
<nikulinlg> понял :)
<nikulinlg> Да, грешен.. :)
<Sergioss> Леш а что ты скажешь если узнаешь что вот я в доту играю?)
<Sergioss> правда редко
<artus> вот стал говном как из закрытого бетатеста вылез и начал ломать все в угоду бабкокосу
<artus> Sergioss, тут главный вопрос, задротиш или изредка играеш)
<nikulinlg> artus, Да, согласен. Но я просто играю, чтобы играть, а не набивать себе стату. Поэтому денег им не плачу, играю на 6-8 уровнях без доната и норм
<nikulinlg> artus, но на 8 лвл меня спасает подаренный женой немецая прем. пт-сау)
<artus> nikulinlg, в картошку ради фана играть невозможно :D куда не шло еще погнать в тундре, но эт такое
<nikulinlg> artus, хз, для меня - нормальное времяубивательство)
<artus> времени итак мало, убивать то его зачем )
<SergeyIT> а он то не знает, спит, и время уходит... андрекс
<Sergioss> ))
<nikulinlg> Вот у меня еще вопрос, если я конечно, не надоел, допустим, запустил я какое-то приложение из гуи , а потом захотел посмотреть ход его работы в терминале. Что нужно для этого сделать?
<SergeyIT> перейти в терминал и внимательно смотреть
<nikulinlg> Но как терминалу дать понять, что надо отслеживать запущенный мною процесс?
<anton_p> никак. надо запускать из терминала
<nikulinlg> anton_p, понял, спасибо
<anton_p> т е речь идёт о каких либо файлах. стдерр по умолчанию срёт куда открыто. в терминале есть куда, в гуи может и не быть, а может быть в .xsession-errors
<SergeyIT> может в логи
<anton_p> но в .xsession-errors срут все кому не лень. так что имеет смысл из терминала пускать, если стдерр конкретной программы нужен
<anton_p> логи это слишком просто
<SergeyIT> или дебагером прицепиться
<anton_p> просто стрейсом уж тогда хотя бы
<anton_p> вобщем варианты есть разные в зависимости от целей. иногда процесс можно понять по тцпдампу, например :)
<anton_p> или вайршарку
<SergeyIT> а что за прога?
<anton_p> я не знаю
<anton_p> телепаты в отпуске
<SergeyIT> ты уверен? )
<anton_p> в перманентном
<anton_p> бухают не приходя в сознание
<SergeyIT> им этого не надо, они оттелепатят все и без буха
<nikulinlg> отходил покурить, а тут .. )
<nikulinlg> прога - dropbox
<SergeyIT> по уму он должен все в логах писать (но это по уму)
<anton_p> да, дропбокс вроде ведёт логи
<nikulinlg> anton_p, а где их найти? блин, перерыл уже все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все иконку ищите
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.lubuntu.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2985
<nikulinlg> JohnDoe_71Rus, да, спасибо!
<anton_p> логи? ну посмотри по lsof какие файлы открыты, если там есть лог, он должен быть
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<ehome_> .
<Sergey_IT> ..
<Quest2010> ...
<Quest2010> Спать пора.
<Sergey_IT> детям давно пора
<nikulinlg> А вот мне стало интересно , есть здесь люди у которых , второй системой стоит windows?
<tagezi> зачем?
<nikulinlg> зачем стоит или зачем спрашиваешь?
<tagezi> нафига оно нужно вообще?
<nikulinlg> Ну , незнаю , есть же программы , которые есть только на винде?
<nikulinlg> Кстати, а 1с я на ubuntu поставить смогу?
<tagezi> например, свежие вирусы.. пока партируют, сдохнуть можно? :)
<nikulinlg> )
<tagezi> 1с уже как лет 5 под линух есть
<nikulinlg> офигеть
<nikulinlg> это ж опять покупать..
<tagezi> есть гпл аналоги
<tagezi> или бугалтер осиль 2 кнопки не способен?
<nikulinlg> у нее на раб.столе есть две папки с данными из флешки
<nikulinlg> так вот
<nikulinlg> одна называется
<nikulinlg> шлефка
<nikulinlg> а другая шлешка
<nikulinlg> я думаю, что не осилит
<tagezi> я думаю она материться на установленную винду и 1С, но делает вид что блондинка, чтобы не навешали ещё чегоднибудь
<nikulinlg> там еще какие-то консультанты и пр. В общем надо посмотреть и с ней поговорить
<nikulinlg> А про 1с под линукс я только, что узнал
<nikulinlg> очуметь
<tagezi> консультанта вроде небыло.. но есть онлайн и рос газета
<tagezi> у тебя что ещё 7 стоит?
<nikulinlg> не 10
<tagezi> 1С 7
<tagezi> блин
<nikulinlg> ут 8
<tagezi> 10 вообще нафиг непёрдась, с ней одни геморы
<nikulinlg> точно, вчера магазин приложений сдох, отказывается ставить проги
<tagezi> сходи на сайт 1С почитай, вообще они между 1С 8ю1 и 1С 8.2 дохрена чего меняли
<tagezi> но я так, краем уха слышал, меня это всё не интерисует вообще
<nikulinlg> да, она говорила, что там какие-то базы не работают
<nikulinlg> я вообще в этом не рублю. у меня все налоги это- ндс
<nikulinlg> других я не знаю
<nikulinlg> )
<tagezi> nikulinlg: http://v8.1c.ru/overview/Term_000000666.htm
<nikulinlg> спс
<tagezi> nikulinlg: короче.. нахрена тебе нужна винда, чтобы дуалбут делать?
<nikulinlg> Стыдно признаться , но я иногда в одиночестве люблю в танки поиграть)
<tagezi> я знаю только автокад, которому сложно сделать замену, и клинты для расчета геологических данных
<tagezi> так под линухом в вайне идут, читай формы
<nikulinlg> Блин, надо было про автокад сказать)
<nikulinlg> уже стоят, но графика не та и фризы присутствуют..
<tagezi> автокад, на большенстве предприятий заменяется фрикад
<nikulinlg> У меня с hd клиентом стабильно ~60 fps, а на убунту ~30 с обычным
<nikulinlg> не пойму почему, кстати
<tagezi> незнаю, я в игры не играю, мне особо некогда
<tagezi> если не учеба и не работа, нужно проекту помогать
<nikulinlg> а я отучился и больше не хочется. А на работе случаются небольшие перерывы.
<tagezi> короче жизнь прожигаешь, в надежде что в следующей переродишься котом :)
<nikulinlg> наверное:)
<nikulinlg> Кстати, а как ты помогаешь проекту? Мне иногда как-то неудобно становится , что пользуюсь хорошей ОС и бесплатно :)
<tagezi> не удобно корову без табуретки
<nikulinlg> а в прыжке?
<tagezi> либо у тебя есть стремление сделать что-то полезное, либо нет
<tagezi> я в команде документации ЛО, пишу её на английском, первожу, помощь пользователям, перевод новостей
<nikulinlg> полезно
<nikulinlg> но у меня таких талантов нет
<tagezi> таланты у пикасо, а тут просто работа
<nikulinlg> да нет, это скорее хобби
<tagezi> которую ты делаешь для других, и чаще всего бесплатно
<nikulinlg> вот вот
<tagezi> нет, хобби у меня роботов делать
<nikulinlg> все хочу сыну ардуино купить, собрать с ним что-нибудь
<tagezi> хобби - это делать в своё удовольствие.. вот у тебя в игрульки играть
<tagezi> а когда работаешь в команде, много приходиться делать потому что нужно
<nikulinlg> нет, тогда скорее-всего у меня хобби- ребенка воспитывать, именно хобби)
<nikulinlg> если я правильно понял, то вообще весь проект убунту , да и другие держатся на энтузиастах?
<tagezi> нет, убунту разрабатывает космонавт, с людьми он вообще не считается
<tagezi> интузиасты только переводят и пользовательскую поддержку предоставляют
<nikulinlg> космонавт?
<tagezi> Марк Шаттлворт
<nikulinlg> а, понятно :)
<nikulinlg> Шаттлврот наверное частое его прозвище в России :)
<tagezi> ЛО разрабатывается частично компаниями, частично пользователями, всё остальное делают пользователи
<nikulinlg> Эдакий симбиоз капитала и проллетариата :)
<tagezi> ну, спонсоры нужны для инфраструктуры.. сайт, сервера ... есть лготные тарифы, когда компания может заделаться спонсором отрядив для разработки человека
<nikulinlg> как мало я оказывается знал об этом
<tagezi> я думаю ты вообще ничего не знаешь :)
<tagezi> тебе только кажеться
<nikulinlg> вообще-то да
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-03
<andrex> атата
<tagezi> утра
<artus> дароф тагез
<artus> че, у нас новый неофит завелсо? с горящими глазами пытающийсо познать тайны никсов? :D
<tagezi> это кто?
<artus> никулинька или как там его :D фиг прочтеш
<tagezi> не знаю чего он пытается.. помоему он вообще на винде силит и нифига об СПО не знает
<tagezi> седит*
<tagezi> и
<artus> гг
<tagezi> да ну, я уже скоро забуду как меня зовут..
<artus> а вдрух у него лицензионный линекс? :D
<andrex> очнулись
<tagezi> если чат не будет подсвечивать, то и не буду знать что ко мне обращаются :)
<artus> andrex, алкаше проснулось, ты как, отошол?
<tagezi> а вдруг у него не лицинзионный линекс :)
<artus> tagezi, ок, в любой непонятной ситуации буду тебя хайлайтить :D
<andrex> в любой непонятной ситуации не пытайся понять ситуацию
<andrex> tagezi: такое возможно
<andrex> интересно ктонить пиратил красношапку)
<andrex> или сусю
<tagezi> эм.. а чо их пиратить то?
 * andrex пиратил qnx
<artus> ну, обои там нескучные ...
<andrex> суся была
<andrex> но репы не пашут в рашке
<andrex> и оно страаашное
<tagezi> зачем в генте дебианутилс?
<andrex> затем
<artus> патамушта даже гента знает што дебиан торт :D
<andrex> затемже зачем рпм в дебе и деб в рпме итд
<andrex> ибо не все пакеты есть в сорсах
<andrex> и не все в дебе или рпм
<tagezi> апт не входит в их состав
<artus> ну хз, вкорячивать в дебьян рпмки это только от скуки и от большого ума можно
<andrex> дак
<andrex> оно нада для переконвертирования деб в тарбол
<tagezi> и потом.. гента бинарники с суси забирает
<artus> да и нафига генте протухшие дебки и рпмки, сидели бы себе, мир собирали :D
<tagezi> покрайне мере покументацию и локализацию для ЛО
<artus> вот ты прям со своим ло, не знаеш уже куда его всунуть :D
<andrex> с документ фундейшена тащат
<andrex> рпмки
<andrex> штранно все както штранно)
<tagezi> да там статик либы, ничего страшного
<tagezi> работает на всём, практически
<tagezi> artus: с чем работаю то и вижу
<tagezi> и в сосвывать не нужно :)
<andrex> хмм вроде сорсы есть этого дела
<andrex> странные они все
<andrex> )
<tagezi> ну, они только пакуют их
<tagezi> там вся сборка - это проверка файлов и упаковка в зип
<tagezi> тамже xml просто
<tagezi> пойду я пёсю выгуляю, скучные вы :)
 * andrex кинул в след tagezi кирпич
<andrex> и опять мертвость
 * andrex ушел спать
<artus> andrex, слабак
<andrex> сам ты
<artus> andrex, я сам, а че ? :D
<andrex> иди спи
<andrex> )
<artus> я жи не работеее
<artus> это как то не по рабочему :D
<andrex> я тоже
<andrex> на неработе
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> о, человек винды пришёл :)
<artus> человек венды, ухади на венду :D
<tagezi> artus: ты свой гигикоптер сделал?
<artus> tagezi, пашти, воот ток придумаю тз на разработку контроллера двигателя , и сделаю :)
<nikulinlg> привет
<nikulinlg> ну, наполовину винды
<tagezi> да, с этим тяжее всего :)
<artus> да ты и с вендой наполовину наверно :D
<artus> nikulinlg, выкидывай каку )
<tagezi> а как же он будет в танчики играть? :)
<nikulinlg> artus, для решения моих задач мне моих знаний хватает :)
<artus> не до танчиков ему будет)
<artus> nikulinlg, неправ) для решения задач знаний никогда не хватает)
<artus> если только ты не дворник :)
<nikulinlg> artus, странно , но мне хватает
<artus> nikulinlg, значит что ? значит ты сидиш на попе ровно и даже не думаеш развиватцо )
<nikulinlg> написать письмецо, зайти на сайт и т.п.
<tagezi> поковырять в носу ...:)
<nikulinlg> artus, ну кто-то развивается через изучение ОС, а я тупо продаю светодиодное освещение :)
<tagezi> знаний достаточно не бывает, к сожалению, приходиться постоянно напрягать мозг
<nikulinlg> artus, и развиваться тут особо некогда, надо буху зп платить :)
<artus> гуманитарий, панятна
<nikulinlg> artus, я бы не сказал
<artus> nikulinlg, отмазываешся ? :D
<nikulinlg> artus, нет
<artus> танчики, продажник... ну как нет то :D
<nikulinlg> artus, я не назвал- бы себя гуманитарием
<tagezi> не ты продаёшь, значит экономист, значит гуманитарий :)
<nikulinlg> artus, продажник - работа, танчики - развлечение. По-моему стандартный набор.
<artus> nikulinlg, учитцо не хочеш, тебе хватает писать письма и заходить на сайтиеи, стандартный как ты сказал набор, гуманитария
<artus> :D
<artus> шах и мат
<tagezi> кстати, светодиодов нужно купить будет.. а то покончались уже
<nikulinlg> artus, мне каждый день приходится учится, но познание основ линукс для меня - не приоритет. Есть куча других вещей , которые требуют от меня внимания
<nikulinlg> tagezi, сеул семикондакор не бери , шалить начали, что-то
<nikulinlg> простите за оффтоп
<tagezi> да мне жечь их в макетной плате
<nikulinlg> tagezi, тогда, бери любые
<tagezi> выпаяные просто уже закончились почти :D
<nikulinlg> tagezi, экономный :D
<artus> а мне тут модулей отсыпали светодиодных, 3 штук на 12 вольт , прям хоть обклейся ими :D
<artus> nikulinlg, кстати, вопрос на засыпку, имея транс 12в переменки как понял, для запитки оного модуля мне мосты лепить на трансы ?
<tagezi> :DD
<artus> транс из разряда 60ватника для мелких лампочек бытовых
<artus> *3 штуки в модуле
<nikulinlg> artus, это не ко мне, могу спросить у своих
<artus> говорю же гуманитарий , арррр
<artus> tagezi, не шибанет от переменки, как думаеш?
<tagezi> транс всегда переменный ток даёт, а диод только в одно направление пропускает.. если не выпрямить, то будет типа мигалка с частотой .. сколько там в сети :)
<artus> ну светики вроде толерантнее от ламп накала риагирут ...
<tagezi> если полярность не соблюдать, то он у тебя вообще гореть не будет
<artus> nikulinlg, вопрос номер 2, кидаю я на борт сеть акума авто, там от 13 до 14 вольт, выживут или резистором гасить?
<tagezi> так что полюбому, транс, потом мост, и потом напряжение до нормы снижать резистором
<artus> tagezi, ну в полупериоде по идее у меня полярность будет нужная
<nikulinlg> tagezi, тодга я чего-то не пойму, собирали мы подсвет на помещение, так там свет.модули напрямую к понижающему трансу шли
<artus> от +12 до -12 :D
<nikulinlg> хотя
<tagezi> ну, может встроеный мост был, нужно даташит стмотреть
<nikulinlg> это скорее всего был бп, а не чисто транс
<artus> лень за мостами ехать, можна конечно собрать из диодов , но как то ..
<tagezi> собери из семисторов :)
<tagezi> или отбири фен у любовницы, там на мотор мост паяют прям :)))
<artus> tagezi, а я те не показывал свой мост из семисторов? :D
<tagezi> нет :)
<artus> tagezi, жена не разрешает любовниц заводить :'(
<artus> ща покажуууу
<artus> tagezi, https://itmages.ru/image/view/4353474/cbfd7155 вооот он, мост, здааравеенннныыыййййй
<artus> из тринисторов :D
<nikulinlg> artus, вопрос номер 1, работы нет, денег нет, жена, ребенок, кредит, кстати, жена еще и на машине. Как открыть работающую фирму, чтоб хоть чуток денег приносила, но на старте не иметь денег вообще?
<nikulinlg> :)
<tagezi> artus: тебежну для его переноса на ардуине будет делать?:)
<artus> ну ручку покрепче, или в чумадан на колесиках :D
<nikulinlg> Поэтому , каждый в чем-то рубит, а в чем-то нет и это не страшно :)
<Admin1488> Мамкины электрики собрались)))
<tagezi> nikulinlg: ну, в данном случае понимание работы СПО позволит тебе уменьшить издержки
<nikulinlg> tagezi, вот поэтому я на автозапуск повесил hexchat и сижу тут до посинения, вопросов возникает куча
<tagezi> не то ты делаешь..
<nikulinlg> Кстати, в пнд обещал придти айтишник и рассказать мне про запил 1с на сервере , ну, там что-то непонятное, короче, говорит , работать будет.  Просит 25..
<tagezi> 1. делаешь себе списор бизнес-функций которые ты должен осуществлять,  2. подбираешь ПО по автоматизации этих бизнес функций, а потом уже смотришь что из них опенсорс
<Admin1488> Никулин а ты чем занимаешься вообще? Я как то упустил
<nikulinlg> продаю светодиодное освещение
<tagezi> он светодиодами барыт :)
<nikulinlg> типа:)
<Admin1488> =)
<tagezi> барыжит*
<anton_p> покаж сайт
<anton_p> а то светодиодное освещение меня в целом интересует
<tagezi> nikulinlg: начинать автоматизацию нужно с понимания бизнес-процесса, выделять в нём бизнес-функции которые жрут много ресурсов и их пытаться автоматизировать
<anton_p> я дома уже половину светильников заменил
<nikulinlg> вчера приехал на объект, а там в детской душевой (это фитнес-центр) по плану свктильники по ip-20 .  Я говорю, ипанулись?! А они - да ладно, ниче не будет, они красивые)
<anton_p> ип-20, это от пыли?
<nikulinlg> ага, хотя и от нее не защищают
<artus> anton_p, это от кривого взляда :D
<nikulinlg> сайта нет, почти, делал мне его товарисч, после того как взял первую 10 , пропал. И я как-то подзабил
<nikulinlg> sv-llc.ru
<tagezi> ну у тебя и товарищи :)
<artus> домен конечно жесть
<nikulinlg> tagezi, бывает, я думаю, что лучше доверять людям, по- умолчанию)
<anton_p> всего один потолковый что ли есть?
<artus> как и страничка снип :D
<nikulinlg> сейчас около 350 моделей
<anton_p> я вобщем просто любитель. то светильник забацаю на стену, то на потолок, то в кровать, то ещё куда :)
<nikulinlg> собираюсь найти толкового айтишника и запилить норм сайт с катологом
<artus> nikulinlg, те дать контакт ?
<nikulinlg> artus, твой? :)
<nikulinlg> artus, давай
<artus> нет, я уже давно не верстаю , человека который сделает годно и никуда не денетцо
<nikulinlg> artus, сайт нужен
<artus> ща пну его
<tagezi> сайт жесть вообще.. три страницы, из них 1 копипаст, и 2 пустые :)
<artus> я п взялся, если б небыло работы)
<nikulinlg> artus, мне сайт в принципе не нужен, мы по тендерам работаем.
<nikulinlg> artus, но для имиджу так сказать)
<tagezi> nikulinlg: селбы вечерком и сам бы сделал себе уже давно.. ща конструкторов хоть попой ешь
<artus> nikulinlg, почту в приват кидай )
<anton_p> nikulinlg: я вот типа такого делаю: http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=23664
<nikulinlg> anton_p, нормально, но мы больше по техническому свету, вот, правда, фитнес-центр попался.. Там пришлось голову поломать, у них дизайнер - бешеный.
<anton_p> ну что дома на коленке уж могу... :)
<nikulinlg> anton_p, но смотрится очень круто
<anton_p> вот ещё пример http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=9805
<anton_p> и вот.. http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=7131
<anton_p> ну и т п
<anton_p> последний раз делал жене для орхидей свет, но там слишком уж просто всё, только светодиоды с правильной длиной волны нужны
<nikulinlg> anton_p, да, смотрится хорошо. Вся проблема в том, что производителям, даже мелким, это производство кучи разных, красивых моделей - не выгодно, изменил на миллиметр длину короба и все, перенастраивай производственную линию..
<artus> ой, фигли ее там перенастраивать
<anton_p> http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=8094
<nikulinlg> anton_p, ага, есть у нас такие - фитосветильники называются
<artus> я тебе как производственник всяких чпушных станколиний гвоорю , было бы желание и умные манагеры проэктов , которые бы хотели работать а не за откаты парить говно партиями
<anton_p> да я смотрю что в магазинах продаётся -- уродство
<anton_p> свет слабый и задорого. и уродство
<artus> ну че, берут же, че напрягатцо
<nikulinlg> artus, стоит в Питере маааленький заводик, шлепает светод. освещение, а у нас как раз был заказ на нестандартную конфигурацию, именно, форм-фактор. С этой партии они могли прикурить оч. хорошо, но отказались, потому-что придется остановить производств
<nikulinlg> о, настроить, запустить, потом остановить, потом опять настроить и запустить
<anton_p> поэтому и делаю свой. прежде чем что-то делать, долго думаю как оно впишется всё
<artus> nikulinlg, потмоу чт оони заточилисть на производство, и им тупо лень настраиватцо на новый профиль работ
<anton_p> при том, моё кустарное домашнее производство я понимаю что нельзя на поток поставить. слишком дорого.
<nikulinlg> artus, именно. И это выгоднее, чем менять линейки продукции раз в месяц
<artus> а делов там не думаю что больше чем на 1-3 дня. при условии что ваш заказ перекрывает их текушие размеренные производственные потуги
<nikulinlg> anton_p, да
<artus> nikulinlg, нет, не выгодно , все зависит от заказа ))
<anton_p> самые жлобы конечно делают велофары
<anton_p> их фонариками прижали только да китайскими меджикшайнами
<anton_p> и всё равно, либо брать кастом, либо самому.
<nikulinlg> anton_p, если хочешь нормальный свет, смотри в сторону технического, а короб сам сделаешь, руки я сомтрю у тебя есть
<anton_p> http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=6655
<anton_p> вот ещё светильник
<anton_p> когда я хочу нормальный -- я делаю нормальный
<nikulinlg> anton_p, блин, где ты раньше был?! :)
<anton_p> подберу светодиоды, могу сам напаять их на pcb
<anton_p> и т п
<anton_p> в смысле где? :)
<nikulinlg> anton_p, нам таких надо было штук 20
<nikulinlg> anton_p, ну, почти таких. Нашли, правда по баснословным ценам, пришлось даже в минус по ним уйти
<anton_p> ну а я при чём? :)
<nikulinlg> anton_p, надо было с тобой договор заключать на поставку :)
<anton_p> там вон конструкция вся подробно расписана
<anton_p> любой может собрать
<nikulinlg> Чёй-то мы от основной темы канала ушли. Не забанили-бы)
<anton_p> материалы все стандартные
<anton_p> да тут все так делают. то про ардуину, то ещё про что
<nikulinlg> anton_p, эт да
<artus> nikulinlg, нибаись, низабаню :D
<nikulinlg> artus, ок
<artus> anton_p, а чего, проблема рассыпухой набрать себе жменю 3-5 ватных светиков , тебе же модули ненужны
<anton_p> ты меня о чём спросил?
<artus> anton_p, это ты уже сам попытайся определить :D
<anton_p> модули сакс
<anton_p> самое сложное -- сдизайнить свет так, чтобы выглядело прилично и отводило тепло хорошо
<artus> на люминевую шину воткни и будет те счастье
<anton_p> люминя количество надо расчитать тоже верно
<anton_p> длину, толщину, ширину, форму
<anton_p> голый светик не выставлять, надо чем-то рассеивающим прикрыть
<artus> ой фсе, бери с запасом , не ошибешся, и не выгоняй на пик светики по току
<anton_p> а где у них пик?
<artus> какой светик?
<nikulinlg> anton_p, пластин Пельтье купи :)
<anton_p> когда светодиод с макс 1.5а народ до 3а разгоняет, то где пик?
<artus> anton_p, на хмл 0.7а с головой будет , он оканешн и 1.3 сожрет, но нафиг нам лишнее тепло
<anton_p> ой. ты про какой из хмл говоришь? а то я знаю те что 3а нормально берут
<artus> на 3шке он диградирует быстро ибо запаришсо ты его в коробе охлаждать
<anton_p> или ты про изивайты с 6-12 в?
<artus> а нафиг тебе 3хвольтовые ?
<anton_p> 3вольтовые в фонарик
<anton_p> в велофару
<artus> если гониш все под слаботочку, то и гони на 12 вольт фсе
<nikulinlg> anton_p, лучше на нагружать светодиод , стареет гораздо быстрее (в красный диапазон уходит)
<artus> ты там фару строиш штоль?
<anton_p> я ничего щас не строю. но у меня есть опыт строительства разного. и велофар тоже
<anton_p> никулин, всё зависит ровно от одного -- температурного режима
<artus> тимпиратура для слабакофф :D
<anton_p> аспирин-цэ
<nikulinlg> anton_p, и я о том-же. нормальных теплотводов нет
<anton_p> у кого нет? где нет?
<artus> anton_p, во, лепи светики на трубки с фреоном
<anton_p> к фреону компрессор нужен
<nikulinlg> anton_p, я про то, что продается в магазинах
<anton_p> а я не покупаю то что в магазинах
<artus> ну собери из подножнного хлама )
<anton_p> "ну собери" -- я уже собирал эн раз
<anton_p> и ещё больше раз бросал, не доделав :)
<nikulinlg> короче, изящная бра из венецианского стекла со светодиодной подсветкой и в комплекте - холодильник бирюза )))))))))))
<anton_p> вот вы гонцы.
<artus> nikulinlg, ну круто жеж
<nikulinlg> artus, зато теплоотвод супер
<anton_p> надо всего лишь площадь рассеивания тепла делать разумную
<anton_p> ну и температурный режим светодиода соблюдать
<anton_p> они деградируют от перегрева
<artus> кеп :D
<anton_p> у разных светодиодов есть разные границы. в частности, по мощности и от неё зависящей разницы температур на кристале и на "выходе" из светодида
<anton_p> я кстати уже года два-три не интересовался новинками, старые запасы светодиодов всё ещё расходую :)
<anton_p> бегло смотрел, что вроде ничего кардинально нового
<artus> воо, сматри какой я бизнесплан придумал, склеиваим пельте вместе, бутербродом, светик греетцо, , мы его охлаждаем пельтешкой отбирая часть ликтрической мощи, и возвращаем ееже отбирая тепло вторым модулем :D
<artus> какой йа умный однако
<anton_p> перпетум мобиле
<nikulinlg> у нас в Воронеже армяне решили поставить свет в нашу администрацию, короче, открыли светильник, а там светодиодная лента наклеена на короб и бп на клей посажен, но еще и заботливо малярным скотчем залеплен))))))
<artus> nikulinlg, работало же ? значи норм )
<anton_p> светодиодные ленты давить. они только для улицы, как я понимаю, пригодны
<anton_p> по крайней мере те что в силиконе
<nikulinlg> anton_p, почему? У нас был опыт поставки в спа-салон в казани
<artus> у нас осббшка в доме прикололись, освещение по дому перевели на 12 вольт, и навешали везде вместо лампочек ленточек ^_^
<nikulinlg> anton_p, нормально работали, но это скорее дюралайт был
<artus> дешево и мегасердито
<anton_p> я эн раз читал что они деградируют за нескоько месяцев
<nikulinlg> artus, нормально
<artus> правда я хз какие там токи с транса выходят на такой протяженности линии :D
<anton_p> теплоотвода нет же нормального
<anton_p> плюс само устройство ленты рассеивает кучу энергии просто в тепло. сэкономили электричество, называется
<artus> зато есть надежда что по зиме от перепада температур не будут лампочки как дурные лопатцо
<artus> anton_p, да фигли она там рассеивает, отрезки по десятку светиков отсилы
<anton_p> там резюки ограничивающие стоят
<anton_p> какая от них польза? тепло рассеивать
<artus> и да, светик эт оне лампа накаливания, с ее кпд в виде видимого спектра в 3-5% , остальное в инфракрасном
<anton_p> у лн больше кпд
<anton_p> до 15% вроде
<artus> неа
<anton_p> от мощности зависит
<artus> 95% там тупо на нагрев фигачит
<artus> ты возле полутора киловатной лампочки стоял? )))
<artus> да возле нее мона на вертел курицу кидать и жарить )
<artus> прчием не на ней а возле нее
<anton_p> ну где то до 17 люмен на ватт
<anton_p> лн даёт
<anton_p> светодиоды щас хз, где то до 160 лм на ватт
<anton_p> от спектра зависит
<artus> anton_p, 12ть ))
<anton_p> те что спектр получше, наверное, около 100лм на ватт
<nikulinlg> Я прошу прощения, но у меня тут встал вопрос по-поводу обновлений на убунту, в настройках минимальный интервал проверки - раз в день. Могу я как-то его изменить? Например раз в пол-часа?
<anton_p> в крон впиши
<nikulinlg> пойду курить крон. спасибо
<artus> nikulinlg, зачем?
<anton_p> достаточно apt-get update делать, дальше оно само
<anton_p> artus> anton_p, 12ть )) -- от мощности лн зависит
<anton_p> 12 -- это 60ватт
<artus> 100 ватная дает около 1200 люмен
<anton_p> судя по википедии
<artus> судя по старвнительным таблицвам
<anton_p> 100	1360	13,6
<artus> и да, википедия такая векипедия )
<anton_p> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incandescent_light_bulb
<artus> anton_p, 12-13 , но не 17ть )
<anton_p> для определённости возьмём незамутнённую демократическую страницу про лн
<anton_p> а не советскую пропаганду
<artus> натриевая газоразрядная 113  люмен на ват дает, остальное пыль :D
<artus> а светик на 40-80 ват дает 115 люменоф на ватт ))
<artus> anton_p, https://geektimes.ru/post/257320/ вот фанарик на лисапед, остальное пыль )
<anton_p> у меня к сожалению нет фоток моих велофонарей, сдох хостинг где я их выкладывал
<anton_p> Делаем ядерную люстру на 100'000 люмен -- читал давно. много смеялся
<artus> :)
<anton_p> XLamp XP-G3
<anton_p> о
<anton_p> Maximum Efficacy at Binning Conditions	190 lm/W
<anton_p> надо посмотреть где они и по чём...
<artus> звездят :D
<anton_p> ну как обычно, синюшный белый и 70 кри :)
<Simplar> Всем привет
<Simplar> Забавно было увидеть на кулинарном канале внезапный обзор на Kubuntu. :D
<artus> даже кулинары знают что кубунта нифига не торт :D
<Simplar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yba_6MSJA4 <- да фиг его знает
<Simplar> Не знаю, что говорить
<Simplar> Лично самому Unity и KDE нравятся в равной мере, баги есть и там, и там. Хех, а где их нет :)
<anton_p> я вот тоже не знаю что говорить. ребёнок на чужом ноуте снёс винду и поставил кубунту. придёт из школы, будет получать на орешки...
<artus> anton_p, аххахааа
<Simplar> anton_p, хахахахаха
<artus> Simplar, оба два несьедобные поделия :D
<anton_p> "гостепреимная белка", блин
<carmack> Здарова, как на bash проверить запущен ли процесс?
<anton_p> kill -0
<carmack> И если запущен, то не запускать его?
<carmack> Я хочу скрипт написать, что если демон запущен, то не запускай его, а просто открой приложение
<Simplar> anton_p, разве в переводе Xerus != земляная белка?
<artus> ps grep ?
<anton_p> кулинарка сказала гостепреимная
<anton_p> я решил посмотреть что говорит
<anton_p> ваще она явно текст зачитывает какой то. кто то проплатил рекламу
<Simplar> anton_p, ну, Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus, как-то переводчик согласен с её словами
<Simplar> ну да, зачитку сразу видно
<carmack> Но ведь id процесса всегда будет менятся
<anton_p> а ты его записывай в файл
<artus> carmack, ps , grep ? :D
<carmack> Ну вот у меня процесс 5337
<anton_p> kill -0 5337
<carmack> Я сейчас убью этот процесс и заново запущу, у меня же новый id процесса будет
<anton_p> да
<carmack> Вот в чём прикол то
<carmack> Ну и как его записывать в переменную, чтобы он проверял?
<anton_p> а как ты его запускаешь?
<carmack> Ну я пишу emacs --daemon
<carmack> А потом emacsclient -c
<anton_p> ах...
<carmack> И у меня просто файлик .sh
<carmack> Чтобы вместо команд просто набирать ec
<anton_p> http://devblog.avdi.org/2011/06/17/make-emacs-server-write-a-pid-file/
<carmack> Ну и типо, иногда я убиваю emacsclient -c и мне влом писать emacsclient -c
<anton_p> оно же https://gist.github.com/avdi/1032136
<carmack> Не это здорово, а на всякий случай, как это в баше делать?
<anton_p> результат выполнения kill -0 `cat emacs-server.pid` проверять
<carmack> То есть он мне emacs --deamon убьёт?
<anton_p> -0 же
<carmack> Cancel
<carmack> Я про то, что ты мне скинул
<carmack> elisp
<anton_p> нулевой сигнал не посылается на самом деле. просто проверяется существование процесса с этим пид
<anton_p> не бывает нулевого сигнала
<anton_p> какой кенсел?
<anton_p> а, ну сначала надо ещё проверить на сущетвование этого файла
 * anton_p не хочет быть опытным админом
<anton_p> нахрена ж я столько всего знаю...
<carmack> Что за кенсел?
<artus> anton_p, прикинься начитаным дворником D:
<anton_p> не получается умище спрятать
<anton_p> кармак, начни сначала, что тебе непонятно?
<anton_p> уже с учётом того, что я уже сказал
<anton_p> 1) научи свой имакс писать пид-файл
<anton_p> 2) научись проверять существование этого файла и процесса что в нём записано
<anton_p> 3) принимай решение о запуске демона
<anton_p> вроде все компоненты уже сть
<carmack> Хорошо, я понял
<anton_p> я имаксом не пользовался уже 16 лет...
<carmack> Ты молодец
<carmack> Тебе 45, что ли?
<anton_p> 42
<carmack> Чем на жизнь зарабатываешь?
<anton_p> щас ничем. на пособии сижу :)
<carmack> Ты инвалид?
<artus> хитрый жук :D
<anton_p> нет, фирма развалилась
<anton_p> а новую пока не нашёл
<carmack> Аааааа
<carmack> А до этого чем занимался?
<anton_p> программист я. в основном
<artus> он фирмы разваливает за пособия :D
<carmack> Ну я догадался... А конкретно чем занимался?
<anton_p> перловыми бэкендами
<anton_p> к сайтам
<carmack> Аааааа
<carmack> Хорошую зп получал?
<anton_p> нормально
<carmack> А мне только на еду хватает
<carmack> лол
<JohnDoe_71Rus> carmack: а вы простите, не из налоговой будете?
<carmack> Если бы...
<carmack> В таком случае я попытался построить путину шантажа и вымогательства
<anton_p> о точно
<anton_p> еда...
<carmack> паутину*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, на путина работаешь
<carmack> Почти, на дядю какого-то
<anton_p> а на тётю не пробовал?
<artus> anton_p, адин фиг там деда всем заправляет :D
<anton_p> семейный бизнесс
<carmack> На тётю западло
<artus> так бы и сказал что не нравишся тете :D
<carmack> Жалко, что мне мозгов не хватает самому стать начальником
<artus> делоф то, открыл чпшника какого нить, и сам себе и командир, и грузчик , и уборщица :D
<carmack> дцпшника, лол
<anton_p> проблема не в том чтобы назвать себя начальником, а в том, чтобы быть им. нужно на своём уровне знать что делать и не ошибаться
<SergeyIT> не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает, однако
<SergeyIT> комп пора чистить (
<SigmaTel> Доброе утро!
<SigmaTel> Ой, какое утро, уже день XD
<SergeyIT> раннее же
<andrex> вечер
<andrex> сам ты день утро
<SergeyIT> Sergey_IT, брысь!
<SigmaTel> Отвечаю на вопрос относительно Zandronum в tty: вопрос от 31 мая. Задал его SergeyIT "а он должен работать в консоли?". Ответ - да. Если включить software-рендеринг.
<SigmaTel> andrex: "caм ты дeнь yтpo" - какой часовой пояс-то?! У меня +3. Сейчас 13:46.
<SergeyIT> у андрекс все равно больше )
<andrex> ну и гордис обедой своей
<andrex> почти семь часов
<SigmaTel> Yasno/
<SigmaTel> С прошивкой под мой телефон опоздали четко: предыдущая ночная сборка от 19 мая :D . Последняя - от 1 июня. Хотя в тот день я ее не видел... ЧТО?!
<andrex> спроси у того кто ваяет прошивки под твой экранчег с кнопошками
<SigmaTel> Vanir AOSP 6.0
<SigmaTel> Телефон - Samsung Galaxy S II (GT-I9100)
<andrex> ну у китайцев и спроси
<SigmaTel> Не китайская - а ближе к Америке. Часовой пояс -5.
<andrex> самсунг китайский сам по себе
<andrex> у нас его уже не продат даже почти
<andrex> брака много
<SigmaTel> Такой вот "тормоз" на всех устройствах наблюдался.
<SigmaTel> Мне достался еще на старте продаж.
<SigmaTel> (телефон достался в смысле)
<SigmaTel> Max SendQ exceeded - что это значит?
<SigmaTel> Плюс Vanir - разработчики берут максимально стабильные сборки CM13.
<tagezi> SigmaTel: слушай, давно стоило понять, что на форме ты получишь ответ на свой вопрос намного быстрее
<artus> здесь вообще ответов не дают :D только глумятцо, знаю я их ;)
<tagezi> тут 40 человек, из них печатать умеют 7-8... и ник-то из них не развлекается убунту тач, так как даже убунты не имеет на декстопе :)
<artus> фсех с потрохами здал :D
<SigmaTel> "фcex c пoтpoxaми здaл :D" Нехороший человек!
<artus> SigmaTel, расказывай давай
<SigmaTel> artus: чаво? Я ничаво.
<SigmaTel> :В
<artus> SigmaTel, не отмазывайся, я все знаю, лучше сам признайся, облегчи душу так сказать :DD
<tagezi> artus: не приставай к нему, а то вырастит скай, что мы топом с ним делать будем? :)
<tagezi> потом*
<tagezi> кстати, скай когда пришёл на канал ему сколько было?
<anton_p> кто такой скай?
<artus> да щегол был ешо неоперившийсо )
<SergeyIT> много здесь кого было...
<tagezi> skai|offline:
<artus> бесполезно, он у меня на знце телепаетцо :D
<tagezi> когда в армию пригразили забрать, он распрощался с убунтой заодно, так и пропал
<tagezi> да это я знаю
<tagezi> спросили кто, я тыкнул
<artus> дык ему ж по состоянию вроде не грозило?
<tagezi> а что ты его до сих пор держишь то?
<artus> а мне что, жалко чтоль :D
<tagezi> грозило не грозило, но он в это время и пропал
<artus> мож из надзирателя в пациента превратился "D
<SigmaTel> tagezi: вот уж точно: "нe пpиcтaвaй к нeмy"
<tagezi> не знаю.. он чото вообще.. блог свой грохнул, с убунты свалил, на алё не отвечает.. может
<andrex> блог отдал комуто а там его грохнули ужо
<andrex> надо было мне забрать))
<artus> ская ? :D
<andrex> блог
<tagezi> зачем отдавал.. повесил бы рекламу и спалбы тихо.. у него же посещаемость была хорошая
<andrex> щас там какаято вендояблочная фигня
<andrex> и реклама))
<tagezi> у него бы была восновном реклама микросовт, она дорогая, хорошо оплачиваемая :)
<artus> прадалсииии
<SigmaTel> Немного оффтопа: я отучил GRUB2 путать загрузчики Windows.
<artus> ты видать логи не читаеш, твой офтоп единственный здесь хоть как то по теме :D
<andrex> а оно путало разве
<artus> andrex, нет ))
<SigmaTel> У меня он путал загрузчики Windows 7 и ХР
<artus> просто сначала сломают, а потом героически превозмагают
<tagezi> нужно было указать нормально пути
<SigmaTel> artus: прикол в том, что у меня семерка определялась как "Windows 7 на /dev/sda1", а ХР как "Windows 7 на /dev/sda2"
<tagezi> SigmaTel: почитай про граб
<SigmaTel> при выборе ХР у меня высвечивалось меню загрузчика семерки.
<SigmaTel> Переустановив ХР, затем grub2, вроде встало на свои места. Семерка грузится нормально (sda1), ХР тоже (sda2).
<SigmaTel> Только вот одна проблема уже c Ubuntu - при обновлении ядер обновляется и GRUB, верно?
<SigmaTel> Ну и имена загрузчиков "форточек" меняются на "Windows 7 на /dev/sdaX".
<SigmaTel> Как вот автоматизировать процесс переименования загрузчиков, чтобы не пришлось копать /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<artus>  /etc/default/grub
<artus> фсе правки туда
<andrex> ваще нафиг на сислинух нада перелазить
<SigmaTel> ?
<llorephie> Да чем вам grub-то не угодил >.>
<artus> груб ненужен :D
<artus> нет груба - нет проблем ;D
<SergeyIT> нет виндоуз - нет проблем
<andrex> !нет компа нет проблем
<SergeyIT> да пусть стоит, главное - не включать
<andrex> место занимает
<andrex> проблема
<SergeyIT> зато ЧСВ повышает
<andrex> !syslinux
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='syslinux'
<andrex> !extlinux
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='extlinux'
<andrex> бяда
<SergeyIT> где беда, правильную ссылку дает )
<SergeyIT> в чем разница между горем и бедой знаешь?
<andrex> в буквах
<SergeyIT> (с советских времен) Шел Брежнев по кремлевской стене, упал и разбился - это горе, а беда - это то, что не ходит он там.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<Sergey_IT> тебя дождем не залило?
<tagezi> тут пол дня то льёт то нет.. гроза ходит
<Sergey_IT> к нам приближается
<Sergey_IT> капает
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-04
<anton_p> а если гранату бросить?
<tagezi> можно сесть за терроризм
<anton_p> а если там нет никого?
<tagezi> миниму, несанкционированное использование взвывчатых веществ
<Leagnus> привет! как бы OpenBox меню под Юнити запустить?
<tagezi> я вот думаю, как бы виндовс меню под Юнии запустить
<tagezi> мне особенно плиточное оформление нарвиться
<Leagnus> tagezi: я тебе уже говорил, что мне нужно своё, а не тупое меню с кучей программ.
<Leagnus> и притом джинамическое
<Leagnus> почти все среды и WM что в Линукс, что в Виндовс - унылое Г. рассчитанное на обывателей
<tagezi> самопал, чаще всего ещё более унылое Г, но расчитаное на обываетля извращенца
<tagezi> вместо того, чтобы автоматизировать работу сндартными функциями, начинают придумывать велосипеды с квадратными колёсами
<Leagnus> программисты тупы на графику. А те, кто создают Гуи - кастрируют кучу возможностей.
<anton_p> откровение
<anton_p> я весь в слух. внимаю. продолжай.
<tagezi> anton_p: попкорн холявнй подбросили? :)
<Leagnus> издеваешься?
<Leagnus> я не программист, но и не простой юзверь.
<Leagnus> как мне увидеть дерево часто используемых файлов по разным языкам / проектам / заметкам
<Leagnus> не всё подряд, а выбранное мной?
<Leagnus> колупаться поиском в консоли или в Файловом менеджере?
<tagezi> да как хочешь
<Leagnus> я должен все пути в голове держать? чтобы десяток кликов делать или команд набирать?
<Leagnus> tagezi: ты вечно умничаешь
<tagezi> у меня до всего что нужно всего пару кликов
<Leagnus> через консоль?
<tagezi> а глубена катологов до десяти
<Leagnus> эйлиасами?
<tagezi> нуда.. в консоли клики будет считать :))
<Leagnus> симлинками?
<tagezi> нет, с файловом менеджере
<Leagnus> tagezi: не смешно, не считай себя умнее других
<tagezi> запуск программ в 1 клик
<anton_p> лигнус, я задачи не понял. а что ты говоришь, я делаю просто в браузере проектов
<Leagnus> anton_p: чё за браузер? часть IDE?
<anton_p> ну да. я обычно в эклипсе
<tagezi> @voice Leagnus
<tagezi> @voice Leagnus
<Leagnus> накой этот "@voice"? чё он значит?
<tagezi> Leagnus: будешь хамить вообще в другое место пойдёшь разговаривать
<anton_p> значит тебя пометили
<Leagnus> tagezi: ой, да с таким высокомерным умником, как ты
<tagezi> @KICK Leagnus
<tagezi> @kickban Leagnus
<tagezi> забыл.. давно троли не приходи :)
<anton_p> а чо он ваще пришол?
<tagezi> @quiet Leagnus
<anton_p> я цели не понял. а послушать не успел :)
<tagezi> да он как всегда документацию не почитает, и начинает тут спрашивать как велосипед на квадратных колёсах построить
<anton_p> велосипеды строить не проблема. все их стоят
<anton_p> вопрос в том что "я не простой пользователь", видимо, как то яичко от курочки рябы, золотой
<tagezi> ну, если бы он умел их молча строить, да ради бока, каждый калечит систему как хочет
<anton_p> так вот на всякое золотое яичко найдётся мышка с хвостом
<anton_p> про программистов мне было интересно послушать. жаль ты его заткнул. это мне напомнило известный ролик про "высоких программистов"
<tagezi> не интересно
<anton_p> ну понятно, раз тебе не интересно, значит никому не интересно
<tagezi> а что должно быть интересного во мнении человека который не способен ослить документацию?
<anton_p> мне было интересно понять в каком месте он золотой
<tagezi> да во всех, по его мнению
<tagezi> я уже 2 день разгребаю шаблоны, после таких золотых.. правда они всё таки не такие золотые, они пользу обществу хоть какую-то приносят
<anton_p> поставлю ка я себе 4.6.1, а то скучно стало
<tagezi> 4.6.1 это ядро?
<anton_p> а что же ещё
<anton_p> не заработало 4.6.1. удивлён.
<andrex> 4.7_rc1 че мелочится то
<tagezi> у какого языка двух буквенный код uk?
<tagezi> нашёл
<tagezi> а я думал это великобритания :)))
<andrex> нафига оно тебе))))
<tagezi> да я страницы сортирую в вики.. категории в порядок привожу
<tagezi> и, просто стало интересно, чо это британци на украинском пишут :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: украина це эуропа
<UNIm95> tagezi: У Украины uk?
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу, двух буквенное обозначение языка
<carmack> Здарова, как верхнюю панель в гноме сделать белого цвета?
<carmack> И как за место "Приложения" поставить собственную иконку?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-05
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-29
<aleksei`> утра
<rapidsp> tet
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Fail!
<rapidsp> чортова Ы хреново нажимается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> крошки из под ней выковыряй
<rapidsp> да там похоже чета сладкое и липкое :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гыгы
<rapidsp> водки чтоли туда залить...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отковыряй клавишу и протири безворсовой тканью. можно смочить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже на ноутбуках отсчелкиваются
<rapidsp> ыыыыыыыыыыыффяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяввцц
<rapidsp> ой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фыва олдж
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> видимо пытался протереть ))
<SergeyIT> утр
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-30
<aleksei`> утррр
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-31
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> утра
<lenstr> здрасте
<rapidsp> рутр
<lenstr> куда народ дели)
<tagezi> да тут все, просто спят )
<rapidsp> туда же куда и полимеры
<lenstr> последний раз когда я сюда заходил было 120+ :D
<tagezi> давненько же тебя не было
<tagezi> наверное лет эдак 7-8
<lenstr> да
<lenstr> видимо вопросов по убунте у народа не осталось
<lenstr> все просто работает
<tagezi> да не.. все ушли с убунты просто
<rapidsp> у дистровотча своя версия по этому поводу :)
<tagezi> оно как было глючное чудовище, так и осталось... может даже побольше стало даже глючить
<tagezi> ну, тут фактически у всех на канале уже нет давно убунты...
<lenstr> хах
<tagezi> так что дистравотча может топать лесом
<lenstr> там лидируют Mint, Debian и некий Manjaro
<tagezi> маньяро и минт - это форки убунты
<lenstr> а куда ушли? на другие дистры? макось? венда?
<tagezi> ааа.. не.. попутал, маньяро это от арча
<rapidsp> да
<tagezi> да кто куда.. кто-то на винду, кто-то на генту ))
<rapidsp> я для себя дебиян открыл )))
<tagezi> если глючит также, то зачем мучиться-то )
<tagezi> :)) я его в 2002, кажется, открыл.. был второй моей системой линух
<rapidsp> не... я начинал просто со всяких rpm :)
<tagezi> ну, суся тоже не плоха..
<rapidsp> ну она как бы как минт для дебов
<rapidsp> вроде все круто, но потом начинаются вопросы...
<tagezi> ну, вопросы у всех дистров есть, всегда
<rapidsp> вот жду, когда дебиан до этого дойдет :)
<tagezi> я на генте, просто удолбался с драйвером для самсунга.. вот всё люблю.. люблю не могу, а этот отдельный гад не хочет работать (
<rapidsp> вот и я поэтому дальше rpm и deb отойти не могу :)
<aleksei`> а у меня бубнта осталась (
<aleksei`> и не заморачиваюсь
<aleksei`> artus, утра тебе )))
<rapidsp> я бы наверное тоже остался, но забарахлила видюха и я обвинил во всем бунту )))
<aleksei`> самое главное найти виноватого )
<rapidsp> назначить :)
<atxll> uname -a | pastebin
<atxll> pastebin: команда не найдена
<atxll> кто скажет почему не работает ?
<aleksei`> ось какая?
<atxll> kubunta
<aleksei`> если не ошибаюсь, с 14.04 pastebinit
<atxll> пробовал
<aleksei`> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<aleksei`> тоже пробовал?
<atxll> предлогает поставить её ))
<atxll> а я думал что-то уже должно быть стандартное ))
<atxll> не ?
<aleksei`> ну так поставь, в чём проблема-то?
<atxll> не хочется ставить если уже что-то есть
<aleksei`> начиная с 14 лтски выпилили походу из дистра ...
<atxll> в минте pastebin работает хотя пакета такого нет, дамал мож что и в кубунте есть, ну ладно будем ставить
<diskin> $ apt show pastebinit
<diskin> Package: pastebinit
<diskin> Version: 1.5-1
<diskin> Priority: optional
<bavorak> могу спросить по русски?
<atxll> смотря что
<bavorak> настройка виртуальных хостов на убунту
<bavorak> можете помочь с настройкой?
<atxll> ну ты вопрос то задай
<bavorak> несколько дней мучаюсь, в сети перечитал кучу. Короче виртуальный хост под апачем работает, ное не берет фотки из подчиненной директории, хоть убей. выдает ошибку в логе
<bavorak> Wed May 31 13:41:54.985102 2017] [core:error] [pid 6654] (13)Permission denied: [client 127.0.0.1:56475] AH00035: access to /images/promo.jpg denied (filesystem path '/var/www/bavorakshop/images/promo.jpg') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path, referer: http://bavorakshop/
<bavorak> т..е index.html из /var/www/bavorakshop запускается, но фотку из .var/www/bavorakshop/images брать не желает :(
<bavorak> помогите, плз
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<tagezi> утера
<Sergey_IT> ты зачем у меня буковку "е" украл?
<Sergey_IT> bavorak: решил проблему?
<tagezi> себе прозапас  ))
<Sergey_IT> холодно у вас?
<Sergey_IT> я это лето провел в финке... 5 мая - было тепло
<tagezi> ну, сегодня прохладно
<tagezi> а так тепло вроде
<Sergey_IT> черемуха видимо цветет
<bavorak> Проблему решил, но не понял как и это самое плохое! :(
<bavorak> преполагаю что решилась после того, как поставил cmod 755 /var/www
<Sergey_IT> я это решение нашел в гугле за 3 минуты
<UNIm95> а что за проблема была?
<Sergey_IT> но ты уже вышел
<Sergey_IT> да апач требует этих прав на выполнение для директорий
<UNIm95> народ вы не представляете какой это геморрой перенести винду с реального диска в виртуальный
<Sergey_IT> не пробовал, но винда - это точно геморрой, что бы с ней не делать
<UNIm95> А ее надо по работе использовать.
<UNIm95> Для чертового офиса и некоторых приложений.
<UNIm95> И еще один момент: рекомендую ноуты делл. После убийства синкпадов  только латитубы могут похвастаться нормально поддержкой железа в lts версиях
<Sergey_IT> про делл и на форуме говорили
<UNIm95> дорого но хорошо. по работе ноут обновили. доволен как слон
<UNIm95> 6 часов видео+bluetooth+работа
<UNIm95> причем еще час работы
<UNIm95> и это базовая моделька
<UNIm95> базовая батарейка*
<Sergey_IT> "скупой платит дважды"  )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-01
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> утра
<bavorak> Плохо быть чайником... я уже кучу литературы перекопал и кучу настроек по советам на форумах переделал, а ларчик просто открывался...
<bavorak> Кстати, как я понял Хрома 32 битного для линукса нет, только 64, правильно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> огнелиса кажется тоже. или собираются прикрыть win32
<bavorak> вот сижу и думаю... у меня старенький ноут Делл, на котором стоит убунту, 64 разрядных проц АМД, но памяти 2Г, больше плата не держит технически.
<bavorak> Стоит ставить 64 разрядную убунту или наоборот тормоза будут?
<bavorak> Памяти на самом дел еще меньше  - видео отжирает прилично
<JohnDoe_71Rus> System: Dell product: Inspiron 1501 Dual core AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-56 (-MCP-) Memory: 1165.8/3696.9MB
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kernel: 4.10.4-041004-generic x86_64 (64 bit)  Desktop: LXDE (Openbox 3.5.2) Distro: Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 2 гигах тоже x64 юзал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ноуту 10 лет
<bavorak> так это точно мой ноут!!! Не сравнивал - есть преимущество по сравнению с 32 или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не сравнивал. сразу x64. еще со времен 10.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сходил к знакомому, подкинул плашку памяти на 2 гига. в каждый слот. 2 плашек сразу не было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они нормально увидились
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом у китайцев заказал 2  плашки по 2 гига
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<bavorak> момент! Dell inspiron 1501 максимально же 2 гига держит по документации! Хочешь сказать что и 4 работают?!!!
<bavorak> надо попробовать 2х2...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-02
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> o, живые
<aleksei`> njkmrj ghjcyedibtcz )
<aleksei`> только проснувшиеся )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самый важный вопрос всех убунтоводов. есть шлюз на убунте. надо прокинуть порт в локалку. правлю iptables.rules
<aleksei`> ответ логичен - гугл в помощь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а может паста проверенного куска боевого конфига?
<aleksei`> то есть до сервака через шлюз? с просонья плохо соображаю ещё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да. шлюз на убунте. а нужный сервис в локалке
<aleksei`> долго печатать )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ясна :)
<aleksei`> iptables  -t nat -a prerouting -p tcp --dst $айпиха --dport $порт  -j dnat --to-destination $айпиха серва:$порт
<aleksei`> как-то так
<aleksei`> мож где ошибся с пробелом )
 * aleksei` утопал поглощать кофе
<SCHAPiE> Доброе утро. Кофе.
<SergeyIT> утра
<aleksei`> и тебе утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть какая утиль в консоли красиво трафик рисоватЬ7
<rapidsp> насколько красиво?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.binarytides.com/linux-commands-monitor-network/ разные варианты есть
<aleksei`> когда-то пользовался iptraf, но он графики не рисует
<JohnDoe_71Rus> цветастый slurm и speedometer
<rapidsp> да. iptraf у меня аомню был
<aleksei`> ещё слышал про darkstat, отзывались про него хорошо, но там проблема с настройкой, он вроде использует web сервак
 * aleksei` жрать обед
<ShaAvain> здарвствуйте, хотел узнать про монтирование и права
<ShaAvain> кто то может помочь?
<aleksei`> гугл? о_0
<ShaAvain> не помогло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прав тот у кого больше прав
<aleksei`> man mount?
<ShaAvain> монтировал 2 раздела ufs один с правами рута, а второй как ноубоди присоединился, почему?
<aleksei`> а хде вообще артус пропал?
<ShaAvain> ман читал
<ShaAvain> sudo chown не дает результата разделы как ro монтирую
<aleksei`> на убунту монтируешь?
<aleksei`> помнится мне на бунте ufs разделы как read only и монтируются
<ShaAvain> да, десктоп 17.04 свежий
<ShaAvain> мне и надо только чтение, но вот права как выдать?
<aleksei`> тип ufs2 задавал?
<ShaAvain> да
<ShaAvain> одинаковые параметры при монтировании, один винт встал под текущего пользователя, второй встал как "владелец - nobody"
<aleksei`> то есть типо так - mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /что/куда /точка/мнт
<ShaAvain> да
<ShaAvain> захожу в свойства первого владелец Текущий пользователь группа рут, второй владелец nobody группа 65533, почему так?
<ShaAvain> оба в папке /home/user/
<aleksei`> мож там просто раздел со всей таблицей лёг?
<ShaAvain> как определить? я могу читать данные со второго и гулять по нему, но вот например в сеть его раздать не могу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дай нободю права на сеть
<ShaAvain> куда прописать?
<ShaAvain> вообще думал без консоли все сработает, не тут то было..
<ShaAvain> можно как то uid и gid  при монтировании задать?
<aleksei`> как-то так можно попробовать - mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2,uid=root,gid=root /что/куда /точка/мнт
<aleksei`> хотя по идее uid и gid это числовые идентификаторы 0_о, но вдруг покатит
<aleksei`> sudo chown -R root:root /парам/пам/пам точно не работает? )
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> вымерзли все?
<hariec> Sergey_IT: http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/10/23/12/1382555190_74680346.gif
<Sergey_IT> у нас +5
<artus> Sergey_IT, неть, вросто сонные
<Sergey_IT> ага, просто - в летаргии (
<Admin1488> Посоветуйте ipsec впн сервер
<Admin1488> плз
<Admin1488> кроме racoon и openswan
<Admin1488> мне надо чтоб роутер с дачи выходил в инет через домашний роутер
<UNIm95> Admin1488: OpenVPN?
<Admin1488> Так он не моет ipsec psk
<Admin1488> а надо имено ipsek потому-что другое роутер не понимает(
<UNIm95> тогда хз
<UNIm95> ладно я спать
<Admin1488> Jun  3 02:47:55 srv-sergio sshd[8169]: error: Received disconnect from 103.79.141.39 port 55065:3: com.jcraft.jsch.JSchException: Auth fail [preauth]
<Admin1488> лол
<Admin1488> давай добрых
<Admin1488> 103.79.141.39 меня брутят похоже
<artus> карма :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-03
<Admin1488> lf kfy rfhvf
<Admin1488> да лан те карма
<Admin1488> обычное гавно на 22 порт
<Admin1488> ток прост я как то не ожидал его уидеть на домашнем хосте)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-04
<pq13> Привет всем
<pq13> Посоны, у кого как с погодой?
<[koshka]> Миу
<tagezi> [koshka]: трям
<[koshka]> tagezi: привееет :)
<tagezi> [koshka]: сегодня все спят
<[koshka]> Я бы тоже поспала..
<[koshka]> Но ссаная работа
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> я не знаю про спать.. я в 6 утра встаю, привычка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работа ссать в тапки?
<[koshka]> Именно
<[koshka]> Скаю обычно это делала
<[koshka]> Но он пропал
<tagezi> ну, юность кончилась, СПО стало не нужно
<Sasha_LV> D:
<tagezi> вообще, в начале 2000, дохрена детей было на линухе, просто чтобы своё ЧСВ потешить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуру iptables онлайн?
<[koshka]> Как у меня наверное, да?)))
<tagezi> ну, скай свалил на винду
<tagezi> у него видишь ли нет бук не потянул следующую версию убунты )
<[koshka]> Отмазки xD
<tagezi> да.. кто мешал генту поставить? )
<[koshka]> А он бывает вообще хоть где-то?
<tagezi> ну, тут не бывает.
<tagezi> раньше висел на сервере артуса
<[koshka]> Он вроде гталке тусил
<[koshka]> Надо скачать xD
<tagezi> гтолка уже нет.. гугл вроде перестал поддерживать джабер
<tagezi> теперь хангоут
<[koshka]> А, точняк. Чет давно я этой хренью не пользовалась)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а купить новый нетбук? или у него итак MacBook
<anderx> [koshka]: дароффф мордатая)
<anderx> или котатая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сонные мухи
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-28
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Sveta> доброе утро, товарищ Алексей
<andrex> aleksei`: Обеда товаристч
<aleksei`> аж обедать захотелось )
<atxll> кароче беда пришла ко мне
<atxll> устанавливались обновления в том числе и ядро и бах при загрузке  запускается, хз что там сразу рут
<atxll> пишет что раздел помер там где ос стоит, и типа сделай fsck
<atxll> ну я сделал, но что-то там много много раз "Y" нажимал и в итоге не всё заработало
<atxll> что делать теперь знает кто ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> грузи в рековери и чекай диск оттуда
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-29
<ande_> Здравствуйте
<ande_> Подскажите, я хочу картинку полностью всю из андроида передавать на ноутбук (увеличить экран) возможно ли это вообще?*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновляю списки пакетов на 18.04 и получаю сообщение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Release file for ... is not valid yet (invalid for another XXd ... и двузначное или 3-х значное число дней
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Iksman> Здравствуйте! :)
<ande_> Что то туплю жёско
<ande_> Гибернация это и есть спящий режим?
<ande_> У меня на ноуте батарея полетела. Очень неудобно каждый раз заного всё открывать. Я же правильно понимаю что емсли он будет сохрангять не в ждущем режиме (на ОЗУ), а на жестком диске сеанс то питание можно отключать? Или если нет, то как тогда быть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но файл подкачки должен быть больше ОЗУ
<ande_> Прочитал я про это. В общем знаю, ага.
<ande_> А теперь самое сложное))))(
<ande_> Ибо по инструкции с losst не работает.)
<ande_> Как эт о настроить?) Я ещё в dconf накрутил у меня теперь система вообще как то коряво работает :(
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BF%D1%8F%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B6%D0%B8%D0%BC
<andrex> на лосте корявая инструкция
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю как у убунтах в lubuntu 14.04 на своем железе только в политики лазил. работает
<andrex> вобще из коробки работать должна была
<andrex> )
<andrex> чето все у тя не то то нм отвалился то еще какойто гон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> изкоробки хибернейт в политиках отключен
<andrex> фз
<andrex> когда было 10.4 работал
<andrex> )
<ande_> andrex: у меня 16.04
<ande_> Я про самую главную фигню молчу... Особо головную :(
<andrex> ну дуй по ссылке и делай все что там написано
<andrex> видать с системды пошло такое
<ande_> Откуда?
<ande_> Это что там хранится?
<Iksman> У меня тож со спячкой проблемы. Нет её в Лубунту 18.04 :))
<alex12345> Здравствуйте, кто ни будь знает как с этим бороться https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SQcZGDQRRs/plain/
<ande_> У меня 2 гб оперы и 2 гб свап. Может прям вообще сделать его ну... 8? Ил незачсем?
<Iksman> А из ждущего режима не выходит. Виснет.
<andrex> !hibernate is <reply> Настройка гибернации тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/спящий_режим
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<andrex> все на оборот хотят его вырубить)
<andrex> хотели
<andrex> а теперь на те
<andrex> для 18.4 вроде хватает только политику добавить
<andrex> при условии что есть раздел подкачки или файл)
<andrex> они вродесобирались при авто разметке делать файлом подкачку
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT: й
<SergeyIT> а тагези куда пропал?
<andrex> незнаю
<andrex> надо спросить будет)
<andrex> может куда уехал
<andrex> на лыжах кататься
<SergeyIT> был в финке, тагези на лыжах не видел ((
<andrex> он вроде как в питер свалил а потом фз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тагезя на либреофис канале
<SergeyIT> людей теряем (
<andrex> ну он им изанимался всегда)
<andrex> а либродевы все на кальке
<andrex> илигенте
<andrex> вот те и поворот)
<andrex> я его на генту сманил)
<andrex> :D
<andrex> он чето начал ворчать на бунту, в итоге предложил генту и все видать подсел
<andrex> вобщем клевое сообщество) большея часть админов на раче артус на минте и нас 3 е на генте)
<andrex> шарикофф ваще на маке
<SergeyIT> ну так значит хотел "и вечный бой...."
<andrex> инк воюет в яндексе с бсд вобет
<andrex> скайнезнаю вобще)
<SergeyIT> только я на *убунту (
<andrex> а так как щас канониал отдала бразды сообществу то и кушаем кактусы в виде гнома под юнити)
<SergeyIT> такой гном не нужен
<andrex> в итоге думаю стант бунта придатком минта)
<andrex> как федора у красношапки
<SergeyIT> мне OB или Lxde хватает - все работает
<andrex> ну у меня тоже
<andrex> коробка
<SergeyIT> а свистелки - это для пацанов
<andrex> и после загрузки 200 метров в памяти сидит)
<andrex> хотя мне вобще пофиг
<andrex> а щас еще навертели всякие кеши и прочее
<andrex> вроде как быстрее все стало шевелиться но всеравно ппц какойто
<andrex> вобщем не начались бы танцы с 11.4 так бы и осталась она норм системой)
<andrex> с этого момента начало убывать сообщество)
<andrex> в 8 году тут человек 150 сидело иногда
<andrex> нууу еще не все любят соблюдать правила) и нафиг заморачиваться с ирц если есть вгонтакт или каконить телеграмм
<andrex> SergeyIT: можеш на руснете пошариться)) говорят там здоровое рускоязычное линукс сообщество
<andrex> тока руснет это ппц клоака
<andrex> там троли одни
<SergeyIT> да мне и здесь хорошо )
<andrex> ну не ворчи тогда))
<aleksei`> кстати бунта и у меня тоже, только я не адмЫн )
<andrex> да у меня она тоже есть
<andrex> в виртуалке
<aleksei`> меня рейден всё агетировал на кеды перелезть, но как-то привык к юнити
<andrex> на работе от части минт
<andrex> ну на генту кеды норм
<aleksei`> от привычек избавиться не так просто )
<andrex> если алфа версии не ставить)
<andrex> когда щупял 5тые в полне были ничего) тока поначалу нм тупил и текло qt
<aleksei`> хотя больше времени всё равно в консоли проводится, по крайней мере в моём случае
<SergeyIT> в правилах насчет ворчания ничего нет )))
<andrex> SergeyIT: да тебе можно) мы знаем что ты ворчиш но не со зла)
<aleksei`> ворчит проффесионально просто )
<andrex> ему по статусу полодено
<andrex> ж
<aleksei`> ладно, надо сходить пообедать, а то чёто на кнопки стало жать тяжко ...
<andrex> да
<andrex> ande_: и че у тя там?
<andrex> притих когото
<andrex> живой вобще?
<aleksei`> в хибернацию ушёл )
<andrex> и в космос полетел
<andrex> как шатловод
<andrex> :D
<aleksei`> кстати в 16 лтске до 16.04.4 из коробки работал хибрнейт
<aleksei`> потом фиксанули типо, закрыли правами
<andrex> надо будет посмотреть почему открубили
<aleksei`> там что-то с безопасностью связанное было
<aleksei`> или в ядре косяки какие-то
<aleksei`> не помню уже
<SergeyIT> я хибернейтом никогда не пользовался...
<alex12345> powerd.service  из запуска исключить ничего страшного не произойдет?
<andrex> если ноут то может
<alex12345> ноут
<andrex> тогда не стоит
<andrex> оно следит за управлением питалова
<alex12345> все равно не запускается
<alex12345> только загрузку на 3 минуты вешает
<andrex> ну если не запускается то снеси нафиг
<alex12345> а вылечить можно?
<andrex> в принципе он нафиг ненужен
<andrex> чет посмотрел там все еще круче
<andrex> он работает только с телефонами и планшетами
<andrex> нафиг его вкорячили в десктоп незнаю)
<alex12345> он вроде раньше запускался
<alex12345> и как грамотней вырезать из загрузки?
<andrex> systemctl disable powerd.service
<alex12345> в данный момент он и так не загружен
<andrex> sudo apt remove powerd
<andrex> все
<andrex> )
<alex12345> спасибо
<andrex> не у тебя одно такое
<andrex> https://pastebin.com/TZu5WkgG
<andrex> видать дмитрий который собирает образа для всех дистров одинаково)
<andrex> с ненужным хламом, а может просто недоделка
<andrex> надо будет его пнуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex:  тебя так мало? у меня blame 60 строчек
<andrex> нет это кусок
<andrex> так их у меня 39
<andrex> ы
<andrex> даже 38
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на тестовой лубунте с lxqt вот 60 строк. че та много я думаю
<andrex> выкарчевывай что ненадо)
<andrex> в бунте вечно чето надо выкорчевывать)
<andrex> особенно тем у кого софт из коробки не устраивает полностью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hMHmxtsjz5/ чё тут ненужное?
<andrex> http://termbin.com/1k47
<andrex> все что по версии меня было снесено нафиг или заменено
<andrex> ну не факт еще что все ибо чето просто отличается)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм, скока там строчек ты снес?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 64 строки. у тебя 54. все снести, оставить 10 строчек?
<andrex> ну ты смотри что не надо
<andrex> тебе
<andrex> к примеру свапфайл
<andrex> уже наabu
<andrex> апт тоже
<andrex> плимут фз
<andrex> нужнооно тебе или нет
<andrex> фаервол тоже
<andrex> ибо он один фиг выклбчен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо сделать diff
<andrex> не я еще не так показал)
<andrex> дифф делает это как его  нето
<andrex> порядок то разный
<andrex> )
<andrex> а я чето ступил)
<andrex> ща наворочу
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, что-то из lubuntu lxqt выпилили, а конфигурации всякие оставили (
<andrex> бывает
<SergeyIT> с lxqt вообще непонятно, будет или нет, заглохло все
<andrex> афигеть
<andrex> http://termbin.com/skc7 все что осталось от стока
<SergeyIT> я имею ввиду в lubuntu
<andrex> а я говорю что у меня
<andrex> ну там еще dm другой)
<andrex> нету всяких pppd
<andrex> ибо ppp на роутере
<andrex> lvm нету
<andrex> ибо нафиг
<andrex> на виртуалке
<SergeyIT> скоро у тебя вообще "черный квадрат" останется )
<andrex> ну люблю язаморочиться даже если система так для виду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: у меня как раз lxqt
<andrex> зато она взлетает и падает быром
<andrex> как будто тумлер щекнул и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот не знаю почему. но взлетает долго
<andrex> ну она там паралельно взлетает и когда иксы стартанули она еще продолжает взлетать)
<andrex> убунта она такая
<andrex> нада нм тоже нафиг
<andrex> во
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она у меня до плимута секунд 20 квадрат малевича показывает
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: да по времени загрузки смотри а потом думайнадо оно тебе или нет
<andrex> ну плимута не имеем
<andrex> а так да было такое
<andrex> потом еще плимут этот крутится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати да, lxqt живет в tty1
<andrex> а в тту2?
<andrex> живет домовой)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в tty2 консолька. и на tty7 кажется ничего нет
<andrex> ну в простой бунте там еще одни иксы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю, у меня лубунта 14.04 там tty1-6 консолька tty7 иксы и кажется что то в tty8 есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или в 9
<andrex> у меня в 12 логи
<andrex> цветастые
<andrex> так на всякий
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все подряд?
<andrex> нет
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а ты как lxqt ставил?
<andrex> тока всякие варнинги ерроры
<andrex> ну и вижу если ломятся
<andrex> правда в чс сразу летят
<andrex> китайские боты брутящие sftp
<andrex> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: как и всегда. netinstall а в конце lubuntu QT или типа того
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще вроде как лайвка с QT есть
<SergeyIT> уже нет - была lubuntu-next, но ее после релиза удалили
<andrex> SergeyIT: попробуй lxle
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> я попробовал поставить - баг-на-баге и инсталятор от kubuntu
<andrex> ну значит больше не пробуй)
<SergeyIT> я год на Sparkylinux c lxqt сидел (на нетбуке)
<SergeyIT> там Х-ы на tty7 были - и работало неплохо
<andrex> да вобще надо вон openbox или подобное
<SergeyIT> кстати lxqt уже v.0.13 вышли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вышли, но в репах 18.04 нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 0.12 tще
<SergeyIT> так посмотри в репах 18.10
<SergeyIT> я krusader из 18.10 поставил (кое-какие проблемы решились)
<andrex> хммм уменя 0.11 ваще
<andrex> видать гентушниги забили
<andrex> хотяя надо посмотреть в оверлее ихнем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меня qt с первого знакомства не радует. все огромное.
<SergeyIT> О, в 18.10 Package: lxqt-openssh-askpass (0.13.0-0ubuntu1)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а куда бежать, gtk3 стало за qt таким же большим
<SergeyIT> и теперь понятно, они lubuntu 18.10 на под lxqt пилят...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, 18.10 будет lxqt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и следующую lubuntu lts тоже грозят lxqt
<SergeyIT> то-то в 18.04 lxqt-ешные баги встречаются
<andrex> SergeyIT: это просто демо версия, того что будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шароварочка
<moogle> Помогите мне обновиться.
<moogle> У меня стоит сейчас 17.04 версия и она больше не поддерживается.
<UNIm95> moogle: хомяк отдельным разделом?
<moogle> Неа. Я вот что вписал в /etc/apt/sources.list
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хомяк на окне в колесе бегает :)
<moogle> ## EOL upgrade sources.list
<moogle> # Required
<moogle> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty main restricted universe multiverse
<moogle> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<moogle> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде нормальная консольная команда есть
<UNIm95> moogle: я про хомяка серьёзно. /home на отдельном разделе?
<andrex> кста вариант
<moogle> Не отдельным.
<moogle> Потому что ошибка была при обновлении репозитория.
<UNIm95> moogle: ССЗБ. мой совет: скопируй свой /home/Имя твоего юзера в другой каталог. и переустанови на LTS версию.
<moogle> N: Обновление из этого репозитория нельзя выполнить безопасным способом, и поэтому по умолчанию он отключён.
<andrex> а что do-release -d ?
<moogle> Вот что было.
<andrex> do-release-upgrade -в
<andrex> d
<andrex> даже
<moogle> moogle@lookolovka:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<moogle> Проверка наличия нового релиза Ubuntu
<moogle> No new release found.
<andrex> без всяких old репов
<moogle> moogle@lookolovka:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<moogle> Проверка наличия нового релиза Ubuntu
<moogle> Upgrades to the development release are only
<moogle> available from the latest supported release.
<andrex> поставить только релизы с долгой поддержкой
<moogle> А без олд-репов ошибка.
<andrex> а реально проще кусок раздела сразу отпилить туда хомяк засунуть и реинстал)
<UNIm95> кажись ты еще и репы сломал
<UNIm95> andrex: у меня так хомяк уже лет 8 живет. Перезжил 2 винчестера и 1 ссд
<moogle> Да я их не сломал, я их закомментировал. Они просто не поддерживаются больше.
<moogle> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382832
<UNIm95> moogle: почитай в инете про хомяк (/home) на отдельном разделе. после чего просто переустанови.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: у меня тоже, система на ssd хомяк на hdd. тот же огнелис пока профиль с hdd подтянет. а проги с sdd влет стартуют
<moogle> Да ну как-то просто переустанавливать некошерно. Хотелось бы обновить так.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты не понял. У меня комп менялся, а хомяк тупо копировался с винчестера на винчестер а потом на ssd
<UNIm95> moogle: некошерная установка требует кошерной переустановки.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: все я понял. я купил ssd и карман вместо привода в ноут. систему поставил на ssd а в карман старый винт с хомяком
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: О_О
<UNIm95> а нафига такие извращения?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что ssd меньше чем старый винт
<UNIm95> А. Ок.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под систему
<UNIm95> У меня ссд по 240гб. что на ноуте что на стационаре.
<UNIm95> и 2тб под бэкапы и свалку
<andrex> либо ставить репы от 17.10 и обновляться ну как обычно либо видимо реинстал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кстати кажется систему я не переставлял. копирнул рут на ssd и потом пофиксил fstab и переустановил grub на ssd
<UNIm95> хотя надо купить нормальное серверное железо для постройки nextcloud с ZFS
<UNIm95> andrex: с знаниями moogle только копировать и реинсталлить.
<andrex> ну ему решать кушать кактус или еще один)
<andrex> тока без иголок
<moogle> Мне хотелось бы чтобы установленные программы сохранились.
<andrex> ибо нечего сидеть на промежуточных релизах
<andrex> заюзай синаптик
<andrex> сохрани установленые проги в список
<UNIm95> moogle: неа. тебе хочется что бы не пришлось конфигурировать твои проги заново.
<andrex> потом можно синаптиком жеих развернуть
<UNIm95> moogle: для этого выносят хомяк отдельным разделом.
<andrex> нууу не все конфиги в хомяке)
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus: поставил lxqt (18.04) - там бага, какой window manager выбрать? (ничего не предлагает)
<UNIm95> andrex: моя история апгрейдов заканчивалась мёртвым X11. а тогда я был юн, молод, нехрена не знал
<UNIm95> andrex: и тогда синаптик не помогает
<andrex> нуу у меня пока такого небыло)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: openbox конечно. но там будет еще бага
<andrex> дык синаптик поможет перетащить список прог
<andrex> на новуюсистему
<SergeyIT> какая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: курсор, контекстное меню и черный экран
<UNIm95> andrex: пойдёт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется alt+f2 должно работать
<UNIm95> andrex: а каких конфигов нет в хомяке?
<SergeyIT> это работает
<andrex> нууу многих) апач ссх всякие skel и куча других
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот, там надо в .profile дописать. и конфиг докинуть. погугли на тему lxqt черный экран курсор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> старая бага, говорят в live lubuntu-next ее фиксили
<andrex> в хомяке храняться только пользовательские и то что задано профилем
<andrex> если не изменялось)
<andrex> ну хотя думаю у него нет ничего такого
<UNIm95> andrex: Мы же про домашнюю машину говорим а не сервак. у сервака надо еще и /etc systemd и др бэкапить.
<andrex> нуу не все что пользуют серваки не полезно пользователю
<UNIm95> andrex: у человека ноут. В /etc разве что настройки NM
<UNIm95> которые замечательно переносятся в хомяк
<andrex> ну пускай бекапит список пакетов кромсает раздел переносит в этот кусок папку юзера и переставляет систему с точкой мантирования хомяка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вдруг человек на ноуте сайты клепает
<andrex> да
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: тогда он должен уметь бэкапить свою работу
<andrex> у меня к примеру мног чего бывает запущенно всякого серверного на ноуте))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: а может не бага а я лопух. должно быть lubuntu QT session
<moogle> Короче я вот что сделал.
<moogle> sudo sed -i 's/zesty/artful/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<moogle> sudo apt update
<moogle> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<UNIm95> moogle: покойся с миром
<moogle> Что так?
<andrex> сначала сделай список пакетов
<andrex> а потом извращайся как хочеш)
<andrex> если не сломается то повезло, а еесли сломается переставиш с переносом папки пользователя
<moogle> Да ничо не сломается.
<andrex> ну я предупреждал
<andrex> если что)
<moogle> Ок. Я до 18.04 потом еще раз обновлюсь.
<UNIm95> moogle: ммм... наивный чукотский въюноша
<andrex> блин как я люблю ролинг релиз
<andrex> а не ээто чудное дело
<andrex> ))
<UNIm95> andrex: никогда не знаешь что отвалится?
<andrex> ну пока ничего не отваливалось
<andrex> и как бы есть новости
<andrex> если что то надо сделать после обновления
<moogle> Думаю в MATE нечему отваливаться.
<UNIm95> andrex: помню историю с bumblebee
<UNIm95> moogle: зато X11 может сделать КРЯ!
<moogle> Я не обновился вовремя потому, что в новом релизе SoundKonverter не работал.
<moogle> Сейчас его починили.
<andrex> UNIm95: ну я его не пользую)
<andrex> да и снос этого чуда решает сразу все проблемы с ним)
<UNIm95> moogle: послушай древнего извращенца: используй только LTS версии
<UNIm95> andrex: Ох. А ты не знаешь/не помнишь. погугли про bumblebee nvidia rm /usr
<andrex> нууу я помню про убунту и снос биоса
<andrex> )
<andrex> mount / /home/user/backup -o bind и в тарбол никто не отмянял
<andrex> если будет совсем жесть то будет готовый stage4
<ande_> Ушёл  в гибернацию :)
<andrex> ну мы так и подумали
<ande_> Не сделал
<ande_> Стих написал
<ande_> Ммм.. Кайфую
<ande_> Музыку сочинялд к нему))) Короче отвлёкмся..
<moogle> Обновление с 17.04 до 17.10, путем переписывания имени дистрибутива прошло без проблем. Теперь с 17.10 на 18.04 обновляюсь.
<SergeyIT> ставлю - будут проблемы
<moogle> Флеш только отвалился.
<ande_> Hi all :)
<aleksandr> kgjkkk
<moogle> Чето через do-release-upgrade дольше обновляется, чем через dist-upgrade
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-30
<aleksei`> всем утра
<aleksei`> UNIm95: привет, ну победил кербероса злостного? )
<UNIm95> aleksei`: пока нет. Тут у клиента все весело во внутренней организации
<UNIm95> если повезёт то сможем просто с AD работать и не париться.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работать с клиентом в ADy
<aleksei`> UNIm95: подняли бы на самбе файлопомойку, запилили бы бинд, или у самбы свой есть днс и вперёд через LDAP
<aleksei`> а там и кербероса прикрутить можно
<aleksei`> ух ты скотина, nautilus image converter не работает с сетевыми ресурсами оказывается o_0
<Iksman> Вот собака!!!
<Iksman> Здравствуйте! :)
<UNIm95> aleksei`: puppet модули сразу удалят самбу нахрен. + у меня нет админ доступа к АД
<xubuntu81i> ky
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-31
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<aleksei`> утра
<andrex> самтыутра
<aleksei`> да я утра, то что у тебя обед уже в курсе )
<aleksei`> сижу кофеёк попиваю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой то мутный у меня netplan на lxqt. к wifi прицепился, ip маску получил. а роутов нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, шлюз есть. а вот nslookup пишет ничего не знаю
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-01
<aleksei`> утра
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-02
<alexandr> привет!
<alexandr> подскажите команду для удаления gimp полностью вместе с репозиториями
<andrex> ppa-purge
<andrex> ppa-purge ppa
<andrex> apt purge program
<alexandr> sudo apt-get ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp   так пойдет?
<andrex> да
<alexandr> терминал написал E: Неверная операция ppa-purge
<andrex> ну тогда удали пакет через purge и снеси ппа из /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<und> есть кто может помоч?
<tomfarr> ночера
<tomfarr> что с чатом стало? ничатицо ни кто
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-03
<tomfarr> Neo4 уходи
<Neo4> tomfarr: куда?
<Neo4> куда выходить?
<tomfarr> в окно
<Neo4> tomfarr: нихо
<tomfarr> я те говорю
<Neo4> tomfarr: чувак что думаешь про фриланс на убунте?
<tomfarr> тоже самое что про фриланс на вин7
<Neo4> tomfarr: баш кому нибуть нужен?
<tomfarr> кому нибудь
<Neo4> )))
<Neo4> tomfarr: я хочу на фрилансе попробовать
<tomfarr> там чтобы заявки подавать, нужно бабло отстегивать
<tomfarr> и не факт тчо тебе дадут ту работу
<Neo4> tomfarr: да по 40$ в месяц
<Neo4> можно бесплатно, только 15 заявок
<Neo4> за 40 неограничено, за 30 300 заявок пакет
<Neo4> заявки восстанавливаются, если ты ответил и там уже проект закрылся то заявка тоже приходит
<tomfarr> если тебе нравится vim или emacs для разработки кода то линукс незаменим
<Neo4> не не нравиться
<Neo4> лучше обычный. sublime, щас atom пробую
<Neo4> такой как саблайм
<tomfarr> да мне сублим нравится но плугинов нехватает
<Neo4> только глючит
<tomfarr> но я на хаке использую
<Neo4> то за хак?
<tomfarr> хакинтош
<Neo4> а
<Neo4> в саблайм окно выскакивает типо лицензию купите, думал атом попробовать, Этот медленный )))
<Neo4> там окно раз в сколько то выскочит,заберет время на закрытие, это замедленно все время время тянет
<andrex> Neo4: ты и тут свои шашни крутиш?
<Neo4> никакой выгоды
<Neo4> andrex: нет
<Neo4> ладно, мне некогда
<tomfarr> на уртрекере нулевая версия есть
<Neo4> tomfarr: пробовал ниче не работает
<tomfarr> урктрекер =)
<Neo4> полдня возиться, вдруг там какой нить вирус?
<tomfarr> вирус-хуирус
<Neo4> 3:38 а мы не спим?
<Neo4> :)
<tomfarr> Да я и не собирался
<tomfarr> я в 23:00 проснулся
<Neo4> tomfarr: тоже, щас днес сплю
<Neo4> в час дня наверно , в 7 утра лег
<Neo4> шел скрипт вчера писал и все удалил
<Neo4> случайно
<tomfarr> поздравляю
<Neo4> переделываю
<Neo4> там такой сложный был
<Neo4> tomfarr: от пересоздал https://gist.github.com/kselax/556846637900bd7dc380d09e4d2621b4
<Neo4> это свап создать удалить на сервере
<Neo4> на фрилансе буду баш скрипты писать. Походу это популярней чем пхп )))
<tomfarr> удачки
<Neo4> хочу написать шел скрипт который установить на свежую убунту все нужные программы
<Neo4> какой список нужных программ?
<Neo4> давайте придумаем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разрешаю. пиши.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правда дистрибописатели об этом уже подумали. со своей колокольни
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: и что там?
<Neo4> у меня много программ нужно устанавливать
<Neo4> .vimrc и .bashrc туда настройки нужно тоже добавлять
<Neo4> возни
<Neo4> хром и vmware, viber
<Neo4> tor browser
<Neo4> штук 20 программ а может 30
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: это все в ручную уходят часы на установку и каждый раз + время. Нужен шел
<Neo4> что такое snap?
<Neo4> sudo snap install skype
<Neo4> sudo snap install skype --classic
<Neo4> Универсальное хранилище https://snapcraft.io/store
<Neo4> любой линукс может оттуда загружать программки
<Neo4> делаем sudo apt-get install snapd
<Neo4> потом sudo snap install skype --classic
<Neo4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SMUvWgKtLA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.imgur.com/KzQG5vf.png просто прелестно
<Sergey_IT> редко, но бывает...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и как быть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там в списке все -dev так себя ведут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот еще интересная фигня https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rFXYCcfx4q/ чего ему не хватает. на eth как ни странно работает
<Sergey_IT> ~$ nslookup google.com
<Sergey_IT> Server:         127.0.0.53
<Sergey_IT> Address:        127.0.0.53#53
<Sergey_IT> у меня так
<Sergey_IT> с libsdl2-dev у меня конфликта нет (i386)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> x64
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это у меня на бионике с lxqt. не знаю что они там накрутили. но на wifi не работает сеть.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тот же бионик но lxde не помню как настраивал но сеть работает нормально
<Sergey_IT> я на 18.04 тоже, сейчас с lxqt - криво пока... на sparkylinux было лучше. Вайфая у меня нет - десктоп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я поставил на винт в кармане(usb2 и eSATA) и пробую на разном железе .
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по проводу работает сеть, а на ноуте wifi цепляет но как видишь не работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя чудеса, на bionic i386 заработал древний ut99 на x64 не получалось его завести.
<Sergey_IT> что за ut99?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unreal turnament 99
<Sergey_IT> этим ч не балуюсь )
<Sergey_IT> я
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да валялась папка, наверно со времен 10.04 и вдруг запустилась ))
<Sergey_IT> бывает ))
<Sergey_IT> а чего у тебя названия сетей eth wlan?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а это на ноуте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на стационарниках для сети труднопроизносимые
<Sergey_IT> у меня и на буке вроде не wlan.... хотя проверить надо, с сетью никогда проблем не было (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на lxde я насколько помню, поставил networkmanager и прописал его в конфиге планка. и все работает
<Sergey_IT> можно попробовать wicd поставить
<Sergey_IT> многим нравится он
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да там  изкоробки какая то утиля есть, но она wifi совсем не видит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> connmanager
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вернее на одной вкладке видит, на на вкладке настройки нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1413709720.png вот тут пишет что found 1 но все остальное неактивно
<Sergey_IT> ты чем-то из коробки пользуешься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> изкоробки там nm-tray. оно видит сети, можно ввести пароль и подключится. но вот трафик не ходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и наткнулся на connman который в менюшке Интернет тоже изкоробки был
<Sergey_IT> а настройки dns в NM пробовал поменять?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробовал. даже вбивал ip точки. не работает и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя они получаются по dhcp, это видно в свойствах соединения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и wifi точно рабочай. сижу сейчас через нее на 14.04. и в простой 18.04+lxde тоже работает
<Sergey_IT> ты ставил минимальную версию, а потом lxqt?
<Sergey_IT> я на 2-х компах с lxde поставил lxqt - криво как-то ставится... недоделано еще, сырое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я ставил netinstall и потом для lxde -  lubuntu-minimal. а для lxqt ставил lubuntu desktop QT, тут решил полностью посмотреть что предлагают
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-27
<Serafim> Добрый день (вечер)
<Serafim> Как загрузить Ubuntu (с HDD или USB-flash) при помощи скрипта  EFI-shell?
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<Serafim> Доброй полуночи
<CHeRuBaEL> Serafim: Хай
<Serafim> Доброй ночи
<shenmue> у нас в самоли утро
<Serafim> С пробуждением
<Serafim> Кто-нибудь работал со скриптами EFI-shell?
<Serafim> Как вызвать из скрипта загрузчик grub2?
<shenmue> шел для биоса что ли?
<Serafim> Для EFI
<Serafim> У меня при входе в режим EFI-shell виден только единственный раздел. Остальные отображаются как BLK-devices
<diskin> Serafim, это не про твой случай: https://serverfault.com/questions/569972/usb-drive-not-detected-in-intel-efi-shell ?
<Serafim> В моем случае команда mount вообще отсутствует
<Sergey_IT> хде студенты... уже экзамены скоро а их нет
<shenmue> где студентки..
<Sergey_IT> студентки в других сетях...
<shenmue> там дорого =)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-28
<rapidsp> а у cron своего лога нет?
<SergeyIT> так из скрипта можно в свой лог писать
<[Green]> re
<shenmue> re
<Serafim> Доброй ночи всем
<Serafim> Доброй_ночи
<groudon_> доброй ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-30
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<qwertrtuttu> Где ещё почитать как собрать  ядро в  Ubuntu 19? Я пользуюсь ubuntu-mate. Разные пробовал инструкции по сборке,  всё что я пробовал не работает. Есть у меня подозрение и-за того что все инструкции, что я пробовал в том числе и из форума ubuntu ru устаревшее и
<qwertrtuttu>  не работает как надо. Собрать не удается.
<diskin> и какие ошибки случаются?
<andrex> в сборке ядра ничего не менялось со 2 версии
<rapidsp> я так понимаю, вопрос "зачем?" не принимается? :)
<andrex> зачем тебе это2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем собирать самому?
<diskin> лол
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ не благодари
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, ворт теперь будешь сам ему обьяснять что с этим делать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> небуду
<andrex> ну если он сборку не осилил. то думаешь это осилит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Download_upstream_kernel_files_from_the_Ubuntu_archive
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сборка сложней.
<qwertrtuttu> не помню какие ошибки надо по новой пробовать собирать чтобы увидеть. В зависимости какая инструкцию я использую. Кто нибудь собирал успешно на 18 или 19 ubuntu и объяснить ка это делать в 18 19 может? Сборуку не осилил скорее всего из-за того, что о
<qwertrtuttu> пять всё радикально в новых версиях поменялось,а я читаю инструкции к 14 и 15 16 версиям новее не попадалось
<andrex> qwertrtuttu, 194015        andrex | в сборке ядра ничего не менялось со 2 версии
<andrex> спец фо б повторю
<andrex> ю
<andrex> и зачем?
<andrex> тоже повторю
<qwertrtuttu> надо по тому что в ядре новая функция есть хочу её опробовать . Нужно 5.1 и выше ядро
<andrex> дык бери конфиг готового и меняй
<andrex> в чем проблема еще?
<qwertrtuttu>  пробовал о чём и пишу, делаю по инструкцыям не собирается, ошибки выходят. Вы не пишитте бири и собирай. А если точно проверяли и собирали 5.1 на 19 версии тогда и давайте проверинный метод как.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ссылка выше ppa mainline бери готовые *.deb под свою архитектуру и ставь
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты тоже ничего не читаешь) ему какаято фича понадобилась)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> крайняя там 5.1.5 и ночнушки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не ночнушки, недельки :)
<qwertrtuttu> упросили "фичу" напишу
<qwertrtuttu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PTPkPQkvXP/
 * JohnDoe_71Rus блин, опять этот огнелис ночнушка.
<qwertrtuttu> нет дело не вночнушке скорее всего если текст уходит на пасте за рамки страницы. У меня лиса с долгосрочной потдержкой и текст вышел за рамким страницы
<diskin> так для этих целей (проверить фичу) не годится ядро с mainline, как выше написали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я про свое
<qwertrtuttu> нет дело не вночнушке,  скорее всего.
<qwertrtuttu> а у меня на лисе вот что я об этом https://ibb.co/PCSQ95y
<qwertrtuttu> прокрутить в право можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.1.5/ качаешь 4 файла под свою архитектуру *_all.deb и *-generic_*.deb кладешь в одну папку потом в ней одна команда в терминале sudo dpkg -i *.deb все, вопрос закрыт
<qwertrtuttu> проверю и если без проблем тогда для меня закрыт
<andrex> ща поставлю 19шку на виртуалку и если оно соберется то тебя бог накажет
<qwertrtuttu> юмор не здоровый ,я по другим инструкциям собирал.
<qwertrtuttu> так ещё не пробовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это не сборка, это установка готовых пакетов
<diskin> это выше не сборка описана
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сборку за тебя уже бот сделал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто у них там, тревис? дженкинс?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> машины собирают ядра для машин. а люди уже не могут контролировать, не изменил ли бот код перед сборкой. А потом наступает SkyNet
<qwertrtuttu> я пробовал через гдеби ставить deb 5.1  не вышло писало не разрешенная зависимость. но это я так делал может и не правильно но по логике именно это пришло в голову
<andrex> разрешай зависимость чо
<andrex> написанно же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зависимость? разрешаю!
<qwertrtuttu> написано выше что написано. а точто мне здесь пишут я ещё не пробовал. а deb 5.1 назад через гдеби
<qwertrtuttu> а deb 5.1 я 5 дней назад через гдеби ставить пробовал
<qwertrtuttu> гдеби в u-mate программа для установки deb пакетов
<qwertrtuttu> гдеби если я правильно помню название
<qwertrtuttu> да gdebi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробуй скорей. нам самим интересно получится или нет
<qwertrtuttu> я правильно понял Build for amd64 succeeded (see BUILD.LOG.amd64):
<qwertrtuttu> linux-headers-5.1.5-050105_5.1.5-050105.201905251333_all.deb и 3 generic amd64.deb - скачать
<qwertrtuttu> мне обьяснять надо как вы бы обьясняли своим родителям
<qwertrtuttu> как в консоли команды запускать обья снять не надо
<qwertrtuttu> sudo dpkg -i *.deb какое название в место звезды проц 64юбит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, 1 all  и 3  generic amd64.deb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никакое. звезда как раз говорит все deb  что найдешь в папке ставь
<qwertrtuttu> ясно
<qwertrtuttu> ядро новое установится в boot? у меня boot это отдельный раздел на диске
<rapidsp> посоветуйте фонт для громоптицы
<qwertrtuttu> процесс идёт, жду надеюсь не зависнет на пределе памяти запустил + ~ 750 подкачки занято
<qwertrtuttu> так ещё надо обновит груб
<qwertrtuttu> установка прошла успешно перезагрузил а ядро загружено 5.0
<SergeyIT> что же, интерсно, не работает со "старыми" ядрами?
<qwertrtuttu> не понял вопроса
<qwertrtuttu> Разобрался. Была создана папка boot в разделе / с файлами ядра и файлами для загрузки ядра . Скопировал с заменой эти файлы в раздел boot, обновил загрузчик sudo update-grub перезагрузил. Ядро загружено 5.1.5
<qwertrtuttu> Ubuntu-Mate 19.10 64
<qwertrtuttu> виртуальная машина
<qwertrtuttu> а то ждать не известно сколько пока решать давать ядро 5.1 для 19.10 . Я только из-за ядра 5.1  устанавливал 19.10
<qwertrtuttu> а в 19ю10 5.0....
<qwertrtuttu> надо  вам инструкцию на форуме разместить. Конечно так как мне здесь дали инструкцию это намного проще чем собирать ядро мне ядро собирать не надо. Мне надо просто обновить ядро на новее
<qwertrtuttu> годнота,а я мучился со сборкой ядра
<qwertrtuttu> с сборкой
<andrex> все собирается
<andrex> подумаешь 3 пакета надо доусановить ибо почемуто в build-essentials их незавезли и в guild-deb linux-generic тоже
<andrex> читать надо что пишет
<andrex> так что ты очередной ссзб) не загуглил не прочитал и побежал искать где тебе сделают хорошо)
<andrex> а новые яжра в бунте ставить смысла нет
<andrex> ибо там все тоже самое что в старых родны. они бекпартируют патчи с новых ядер
<qwertrtuttu> мне сборка не нужна. Мне надо ядро обновить а я знал обновление только через сборку ядра. Читал что пишет и делал, повторяю ещё раз инструкции возможно были старые что-то шло не так. Я до устанавливал файлы. Всё равно не выходило. А вы своим ро
<qwertrtuttu> дителям также как мне будете  объяснять ? Они сами виноваты не читаете что написано.
<andrex> а ты дите чтоли?
<qwertrtuttu> а слабо китайский выучить?
<andrex> кислое с красным не пуйтай
<qwertrtuttu>  не путаю не наезжай у меня с такими разговор короткий просто закрою чат и да лампочки
<andrex> закрывай
<andrex> у меня тожже. ставиш линь и ищешь бесплатного решения своих проблем за счет других. а самому лень ыбло видать поискать
<qwertrtuttu> в принципе пора выходить. ядро обновил инструкцию получил .Я сюда зашёл не для общения ради общения.
<andrex> обновлятор ядра)
<SergeyIT> так что же у него не работало со старыми ядрами...
<rapidsp> видимо ничего :)
<SergeyIT> ничегоd  демон тогда ставить надо
<Serafim> Доброй ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-31
<vi1> s
<andrex> SergeyIT, унего посто руки чесались) а тк с 4.19 смысла нет слазить а в бунте стоковые ядра патчи тащат с новых.
<SergeyIT> не знаю, что у него чесалось... но гнать таких надо поганой метлой
<andrex> талирастия же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это вы про вчерашнего?
<andrex> гнать нельзя))
<andrex> нужно понять простить и лопатой по головке погладить))
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, угу
<andrex> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<andrex> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<andrex> инструкцию он ненашел)
<andrex> ток вот это лишнее cp -vi /boot/config-`uname -r` .config есть oldconfig
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так перепиши инсрукцию. доступ то есть
<andrex> да оно там упомянуто так что. просто еще 1 вариант конфигурации
<andrex> build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r) вот это только проверю если все норм то и пусть так и будет. а иначе прийдется дописывать
<shenmue> zim чего такой глючный то?
<[Green]> re
<Sergey_IT> Зеленый ушел ((
<shenmue> о
<shenmue> ты в телеге есть?
<shenmue> там есть где линуксойды сидят и кипит жизнь? а не трупы справа, чьи тела возле включенных компов еще не обнаружили?
<Sergey_IT> в телеге никогда не был и не хочу
<shenmue> в группе убунту ру 0 учасников
<shenmue> вообще зашибись
<Sergey_IT> в питерскую можешь зайти https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=206.msg2386993#new
<Sergey_IT> aim тут проснулся )
<Sergey_IT> https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=304656.msg2386965#msg2386965
<shenmue> кто такой аим?
<Sergey_IT> посмотри его данные на форуме
<Sergey_IT> древний кадр на форуме... где/чем занимается не знаю
<shenmue> ээээ мужчина, 37 лет, живет в питере- РФ
<shenmue> и всё
<Sergey_IT> на форуме с 2005
<Sergey_IT> когда я начинал - он активным был
<shenmue> 200 сообщений это не активность =)
<Sergey_IT> мои тыщи - тоже не активность (. Новых тем не создаю (.
<Sergey_IT> вот - сегодня последний свой комп на 64 бита перевел окончательно
<Sergey_IT> но все работает, а что не так - решаемо
<Sergey_IT> удивило - web/ftp сервер у меня 32 битный - cgi 64 б. но все работает без проблем.
<shenmue> мы в тебя верили
<Sergey_IT> не льсти - я нуб (
<shenmue> верили в тебя - я и все эти трупы справа в списке, которые отдали свои жизни , помогая тебе отшестидесятичетырехдится
<shenmue> хотячестно говоря я не вижу трудностей с заменой 32 оси на 64
<Sergey_IT> так проблем нет, но вот простенький web/ftp 64 бит сервер в линуксе отсутствует (
<Sergey_IT> а трудности - надо свои проги перекомпилить под 64 бита
<Sergey_IT> и еще - пришлось железо менять 2Гб памяти мало для 64 б.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разве апач или NGINX не собираются на х64
<Sergey_IT> я использую простенький xitami
<shenmue> отсюда вопрос
<shenmue> почему изначально не был осделанн овсё как надо?
<shenmue> или не был осделанно с залогом будущего апгрейда?
<shenmue> я как понял ты чота там админишь небольшое
<Sergey_IT> не админю, а "секретаршу" имею )
<Sergey_IT> сайтик небольшой и раздача файлов
<Sergey_IT> в 2008г. скомпилил - до сих пор работает )
<Sergey_IT> а вообще - с 2001г. - но на винде было
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-01
<andrex> shenmue, https://t.me/ru_ubuntu
<andrex> правда насчет трупов там незнаю)) не сижу
<shenmue> ы
<andrex> вот те и ы
<andrex> может конечно те 2к все трупы)
<andrex> будет чатег - места некрофила
<shenmue> тут важный вопрос у меня очень
<shenmue> соника перерисуют?
<shenmue> а этож ужос
<andrex> кто есть соник?
<shenmue> соник ёжик
<andrex> низнать таких
<andrex> пойду лучше телегу скомпеляю)
<shenmue> если ты в дестве был рабом на угольной шахте то я тебе поверю.
<andrex> у меня в дестве небыло ежиков соников
<shenmue> ну еще на бОльшей части сша ёжики не вводятся.
<andrex> и всша я не жил)
<shenmue> а ты может принимал участие в его создании для фильма?
<andrex> нет я в детсве играл в игрушки прибитые к полу
<andrex> это был кубик и кмень
<andrex> других небыло)
<shenmue> а как по ссылке в телегу в группу попасть
<andrex> дык ткнуть по ней и попасть
<andrex> или копирнуть ее в телегу
<andrex> и оттуда попасть
<shenmue> у меня заблочен сайт но клиент работает
<andrex> в клиент скопируй и открой
<shenmue> ну вот и спрашиваю. куда вводить адрес
<andrex> да в месагу любую
<shenmue> join channel или как?
<shenmue> группа недоступна
<andrex> ну то что по джойну у тя не пускает я уже незнать
<andrex> ибо я вошел и вышел вобще спокойно
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/uM139Jq.png
<andrex> ткнул по ссылке отрылась группа ткнул войти и вошел)
<andrex> ЧТДНТ?
<shenmue> эм... вот у меня есть ссылка и клиент. где там присоединится к конференции ил ик группе?
<shenmue> почти опций нет никаких. настроек тоже.
<andrex> я тебе уже сказал
<shenmue> список чэннелов или что там?
<andrex> либо ищи ubuntu  в поиске
<shenmue> вчера скачал клиент и чо тне понимаю
<shenmue> ну во ту меня ссылка. что дальше то? какая клманда или меню подключится?
<andrex> отправь ее в изюранное и ткни по ней потом
<andrex> что не понятного то?
<shenmue> сайт не доступен. ест ьтолько клиент
<shenmue> что такое изюранное?
<andrex> либо выше написал
<shenmue> в меню есть создать группу, создать канал.  добавить по номеру телефона.
<andrex> либо настрой xdgopen чтобы он не бьраузером открывал а телегой
<shenmue> добавить группу - нигде пункт не нашел
<andrex> ой все
<andrex> и ненайдешь
<andrex> нет там такой кнопки
<andrex> и не было никогда
<shenmue> а без сайта никак чтоли?
<andrex> читать умеешь или ты пьяный?
<andrex> перечетай сообщения выше все 10 раз
<shenmue> ну прочитал. ты так и не ответил на то чт оя спрашивал.
<andrex> ответил
<andrex> 100500%
<shenmue> у меня сайт заблочен провайдером. а клиент - без понятия как работает. может эта шапка на сайт и не работает из за блокировки.
<shenmue> а ты мне- пройди по ссылке, пройди по ссылке.
<shenmue> я же писал выше
<andrex> еще раз перечитай сообшения
<andrex> если опять вылезет чето про сайт
<shenmue> последуй совему совету =) и перечитай.
<andrex> перечитай еще раз
<andrex> и пока до тебя не дпрет что похер на сайт я про клиент говорю читай по кругу
<andrex> ибо я фз как тебе еще обьяснить 1 действие
<shenmue> в ирц пишут join channel
<shenmue> в дажббер просто джоин и путь до группы
<shenmue> при поиске ubuntu нашло сообщения с 4 группы с 0, 4 ,2 и одним человеком.
<andrex> https://dropmefiles.com/oLYMl
<andrex> для особо понятливых видео записал даже)
<shenmue> тебе что туда скриншот сбросить или что?
<andrex> лол
<andrex> ты скажи еще что скачать видео несмог
<andrex> все я отказываюсь больше что то обьяснять)
<shenmue> ну это же файлообменик. типа стреочки- закидывайте файлы
<shenmue> пришли фото телеги с группой
<andrex> я уже боюсь что то тебе слать. как бы черная дыра не образовалась)
<andrex> тупое дейсвие для обезьянки заняло в обьяснении 10 минут млин ))
<shenmue> нашел группу с 429 учатниками
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/k2mKu0t.png
<andrex> я незнаю что где ты ищеш)
<andrex> там находится 2 группы и 1 канал
<andrex> точнее 1 человек 1 канал и 1 группа
<andrex> все
<shenmue> xj nvyt rf;tncz xnj e yfc rkbtyns hfpyst
<shenmue> чо тмне кажется чт оу меня другой клиент
<andrex> он 1 на всю ивановскую
<andrex> другие не работают
<shenmue> http://pic-photo.ru/s/0/20190601/b2c15cf28c120b604f162b5e7843f09a.jpg
<shenmue> верхняя группа не доступна. вторая на ангискойм. третьи и далее - в тех народу чутка.
<shenmue> и поиск в прошлый раз другой результать давал. анпример группа ubuntu koir8
<andrex> в верхней тебя видать забанили
<andrex> и кажется я знаю почему)
<shenmue> так я не был там никогда
<shenmue> и за секунду до окошка "группа недоступна" там проскакивает справа панель что в группе 0 человек
<andrex> инфу о клиенте покажи
<shenmue> https://ibb.co/TT8Dx4h
<andrex> ну все норм просто забанен видать
<andrex> ибо оно даже по названию утебя както странно отображается
<andrex> просто @
<shenmue> это из реп поставлен
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/fL7Y3G5.png  а должно так
<shenmue> ну у тебя тема и вроде кеды
<shenmue> и может быт ьшрифты
<andrex> не угадал
<andrex> у меня не de даже))
<shenmue> https://ibb.co/JzB0jz6 во поймал момент
<shenmue> там теперь 1 участник
<shenmue> ааа... понял твою шутку юмора. ты туда зашел и теперь показываешся.
<shenmue> подколол насчёт 2000 =) смешно =)
<andrex> бляяя ты скриншоты жопой смотрел или как?
<shenmue> ну на сайте убунту ру я ссылок на телегрм не нашел. тока на жаббер и твиттер
<andrex> их и нет
<andrex> как тебя в телеге?
<andrex> попробуй в профеле сменить имя пользователя
<andrex> и зайти
<andrex> если както еще не забанили
<shenmue> я кажись понял что там
<shenmue> там бот какойт о вопрос задавал.
<shenmue> и видимо я не нажал.
<andrex> мне ничего не задавал
<shenmue> ну так уже во второй группе вопрос задает. вивдим в убунту ру так же было.
<shenmue> у меня сообщения почему то в ередине хистори открываются. пипец. каждый раз так.
<shenmue> и написав тест и нажав ентер я не правильно ответил на контрольный вопрос. и вот я в бане.
<shenmue> защиту от спама могли ввести после твоег опоявления. ты уже в белом списке
<andrex> пфф я только седня туда зашел ибо проверить
<shenmue> ну  меня нет идей. в поиске у нас по разному всё. может у меня другая группа высвечивается какая то.
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> https://ibb.co/1X1Y43f у меня адресс этой группы не высвечивается. там просто @
<shenmue> ну гда забанен. но плювать. нашел тех своих из джаббера
<andrex> афигеть ты внимателен
<andrex> 224130        andrex | ну все норм просто забанен видать
<andrex> 224200        andrex | ибо оно даже по названию утебя както странно отображается
<andrex> 224214        andrex | просто @
<shenmue> ну я не знал что оно обозначает
<andrex> еще посмотри что но аватарку группы не отображает))
<andrex> отмазка не засчитана)
<shenmue> ru в кружочке это не аватарка группы?
<andrex> сравни мой скрин и то что у тебя
<shenmue> отсюда вопрос. у меня не показыват адресс группы и аватарку. а оно вообще то?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-02
<Sergey_IT> с летом!
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-25
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=53020
<andrex> ну видимо, заколебался ждать по пол часа после каждой пересборки))
<Sergey_IT> лучше бы вин10 поставил и не мучался
<andrex> дос же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dos знает за ryzen?
<SKonst> JohnDoe_71Rus, dos знает все x86 процессоры. и прошлые, и нынешние, и будущие
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-26
<babcka87> Добрый день! На сколько KDE требователен к графическому процессору. Хочу установить kubuntu 20.04,а у меня только встроенное графическое ядро  в процессоре i5-4570.
<diskin> Привет, я с KDE не работал, но мне кажется нелогичным иметь отдельные требования к графике лишь для графической оболочки ОС
<diskin> Процессор вполне современный, так что проблем быть не должно. ИМХО.
<babcka87> Ок. Побоялся, что с эффектами тормозить будет
<babcka87> На гноме вроде бы всё нормально работает
<babcka87> Помню, была Unity, но и комп чуть другой был, не мог какие то графические эффекты запустить
<babcka87> То есть требования всё же были
<diskin> babcka87, я отключался. интересно будет узнать результаты.
<babcka87> diskin: планирую только в ближайших несколько дней перейти. Потом сюда зайду, отпишусь.
<diskin> хорошо
<babcka87> А не подскажите ,есть ли какая нибудь утилита, которая мониторит измененния файловой системы. Хочу посмотреть, куда система пишет информаци ( в какие папки), для переноса их с SSD
<diskin> о, тут про такое кажется спрашивали... типа аудита.
<babcka87> Это пакет такой?
<diskin> не, это просто мысли вслух )
<babcka87> :-D
<diskin> почитай про auditd. например https://www.24x7serversupport.com/blog/track-file-changes-using-auditd/
<diskin> или https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-audit-files-to-see-who-made-changes-to-a-file.html
<diskin> https://www.ostechnix.com/monitor-file-changes-using-fswatch-linux/
<diskin> https://www.tecmint.com/watchman-monitor-file-changes-in-linux/
<diskin> это другие подходы
<diskin> а зачем переносить что-то с SSD?
<diskin> чтобы увеличить его время жизни?
<babcka87> угу
<babcka87> Такую штуку нашёл: fswatch
<babcka87> Оу, только что ссылки открыл:) Спасибо
<diskin> вроде говорят, что сейчас уже неактуально экономить на таком. типа SSD проживет столько, сколько нужно, и переносить своп и прочее куда-то не стоит
<diskin> много ноутов же, где только SSD. и что тогда делать?
<diskin> делать бэкапы ))
<babcka87> Думаю, всё равно влияет
<babcka87> просто они стали намного живучей
<babcka87> Но если хочется, действительно долгой работы, лучше заморичиться ( моё сугубое мнение)
<babcka87> Там нечему изнашиваться в отличие от hdd. Значит должно влиять только кол-во циклов записи.
<babcka87> Заодно реально посмотрю, куда что пишется
<babcka87> Если там читаемый вывод будет
<babcka87> А то как выдаст миллион файлов во все подряд директроии
<babcka87> директории)))
<babcka87> Точно своп и вар на hhd. Думаю, ещё по поводу временных файлов. и хочу ещё посмотреть, куда пишет. Home на ssd оставлю
<rapidsp> ксли своп на hdd, то преимущества скорости ssd теряется.
<diskin> ну кэш браузера наверно активно используется
<diskin> а свопа лучше избегать вообще. но мне на 16 гигах не удается.
<rapidsp> у меня на 16г своп почти всегда пустой :)
<diskin> и кстати, когда своп на ssd, и он переполняется, то система намертво виснет. я сделал скриптик, который через libnotify оповещает, когда остается мало памяти
<babcka87> у меня 16 гб, swop только для гибернации по сути
<babcka87> Очень интересно: запустил утилиту fswatch (смотрит за изменением inode
<babcka87> ) Поставил Home под её мониторинг. Самое интересное, что когда firefox выключен, какой то процесс просматривает папку /.moziila/firefox/. Как бы узнать, что это за процесс
<babcka87> ,
<babcka87> ???
<andrex> lsof
<andrex> вобще там наверное просто для быстрого запуска висит фоном тот же фф в каком нить кеше
<babcka87> andrex: не понял последнюю фразу
<babcka87> lsof смотрит какие файлы открыл процесс или же может и обратно?
<diskin> по идее sudo lsof +d ~/.mozilla/firefox
<diskin> покажет процесс, который открыл
<babcka87> Спасибо. Вынужден бежать. Попробовал так, но у меня вылетела ошибка, что то связано с FUSe и gvfs
<babcka87> Не знаю о чём это, но буду разбираться. интересно стало
<diskin> эта ошибка по идее не важна. а если не показало ничего, кроме этой ошибки, то никто ничего там не открыл
<andrex> ps avx | grep firefox полюбому что что да вылезит. но это не точно
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-29
<telfir> Привет
<SKonst> Привет
<diskin> Привет
<telfir> есть вопрос ) не могу зайти или зарегестрироваться на форуме убунты ру
<telfir> sudo apt install freetds-common gpm:i386 icoutils lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1 libaa1:i386 libatk1.0-0:i386 libc6-i386 libclc-amdgcn libclc-dev libclc-r600 libcurl4:i386 libdatrie1:i386 libegl-mesa0:i386 libegl1:i386 libgail-common:i386 libgail18:i386 libgbm1:i386 libgd-tools:i386 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386 libgnutlsxx28 libgnutlsxx28:i386 libgraphite2-3:i386 libgtk2.0-0:i386 libharfbuzz0b:i386 libice6:i386 libjpeg62 libjpeg62:i386 libmikmod3 libnghttp2-14
<telfir> :i386 libnspr4:i386 libnss3:i386 libpango-1.0-0:i386 libpangocairo-1.0-0:i386 libpangoft2-1.0-0:i386 libpopt0:i386 libportaudio2:i386 libpq5 libpq5:i386 libpsl5:i386 librtmp1:i386 libsdl-net1.2 libsdl-sound1.2 libsdl2-2.0-0 libsdl2-2.0-0:i386 libsdl2-image-2.0-0:i386 libslang2:i386 libsm6:i386 libthai0:i386 libwayland-cursor0:i386 libwayland-egl1:i386 libwayland-egl1-mesa:i386 libwayland-server0:i386 libwxbase3.0-0v5 libwxgtk3.0-gtk3-0v5 libxcb-xfixes0:i3
<telfir> 86 libxkbcommon0:i386 libxss1:i386 mesa-opencl-icd mesa-opencl-icd:i386 odbcinst odbcinst1debian2 odbcinst1debian2:i386 tdsodbc tdsodbc:i386 winbind fonts-wine gcc-8-base:i386 gstreamer1.0-plugins-base:i386 libasn1-8-heimdal:i386  libasound2:i386 libasound2-plugins:i386 libasyncns0:i386 libatomic1:i386 libavahi-client3:i386 libavahi-common-data:i386 libavahi-common3:i386 libblkid1:i386 libbsd0:i386 libc6:i386 libcairo2:i386 libcap2:i386 libcapi20-3 libcap
<telfir> i20-3:i386 libcdparanoia0:i386 libcom-err2:i386 libcups2:i386 libdb5.3:i386 libdbus-1-3:i386 libdrm-amdgpu1:i386 libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau2:i386 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libdrm2:i386 libedit2:i386 libelf1:i386 libexif12:i386 libexpat1:i386 libflac8:i386 libfontconfig1:i386 libfreetype6:i386 libgcc1:i386 libgcrypt20:i386 libgd3:i386 libgl1:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libglapi-mesa:i386 libglib2.0-0:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386 libglvnd0:i386 libglx-mesa0:i386 l
<diskin> эх, все испортил
<telfir> ibglx0:i386 libgmp10:i386 libgnutls30:i386 libgpg-error0:i386 libgphoto2-6:i386 libgphoto2-port12:i386 libgpm2:i386 libgsm1:i386 libgssapi-krb5-2:i386 libgssapi3-heimdal:i386 libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0:i386 libgstreamer1.0-0:i386 libhcrypto4-heimdal:i386 libheimbase1-heimdal:i386 libheimntlm0-heimdal:i386 libhx509-5-heimdal:i386 libidn2-0:i386 libieee1284-3:i386 libjack-jackd2-0:i386 libjbig0:i386 libjpeg-turbo8:i386 libjpeg8:i386 libk5crypto3:i386 li
<diskin> !зфыеу
<telfir> bkeyutils1:i386 libkrb5-26-heimdal:i386 libkrb5-3:i386 libkrb5support0:i386 liblcms2-2:i386 libldap-2.4-2:i386 libltdl7:i386 liblz4-1:i386 liblzma5:i386 libmount1:i386 libmpg123-0:i386 libncurses5:i386 libodbc1 libodbc1:i386 libogg0:i386 libopenal-data libopenal1 libopenal1:i386 libopus0:i386 liborc-0.4-0:i386 libosmesa6 libosmesa6:i386 libp11-kit0:i386 libpcap0.8:i386 libpciaccess0:i386 libpcre3:i386 libpixman-1-0:i386 libpng16-16:i386 libpulse0:i386 lib
<telfir> roken18-heimdal:i386 libsamplerate0:i386 libsane1:i386 libsasl2-2:i386 libsasl2-modules:i386 libsasl2-modules-db:i386 libselinux1:i386 libsndfile1:i386 libspeexdsp1:i386 libsqlite3-0:i386 libssl1.1:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libsystemd0:i386 libtasn1-6:i386 libtheora0:i386 libtiff5:i386 libtinfo5:i386 libudev1:i386 libunistring2:i386 libusb-1.0-0:i386 libuuid1:i386 libv4l-0:i386 libv4lconvert0:i386 libvisual-0.4-0:i386 libvorbis0a:i386 libvorbisenc2:i386 libweb
<diskin> !paste
<telfir> p6:i386 libwind0-heimdal:i386 libwrap0:i386 libx11-6:i386 libx11-xcb1:i386 libxau6:i386 libxcb-dri2-0:i386 libxcb-dri3-0:i386 libxcb-glx0:i386 libxcb-present0:i386 libxcb-render0:i386 libxcb-shm0:i386 libxcb-sync1:i386 libxcb1:i386 libxcomposite1:i386 libxcursor1:i386 libxdamage1:i386 libxdmcp6:i386 libxext6:i386 libxfixes3:i386 libxi6:i386 libxinerama1:i386 libxml2:i386 libxpm4:i386 libxrandr2:i386 libxrender1:i386 libxshmfence1:i386 libxslt1.1:i386 libx
<diskin> andrex, привет! два вопроса, что-то !paste не работает что ли? и второе, юзер как-то узнает, что его забанили, и поймет за что?
<andrex> думаю он сам понял за что)
<andrex> бота нет
<andrex> у меня был гдето на лимнории с базай от убунтухелпа. но видать остался на дропбоксе а емыло от него я потерял)
<SKonst> дааа...
<andrex> SKonst, интересное чтиво да?
<diskin> а есть же такой автоматический flood control?
<SKonst> слишком много лишних букв :)
<andrex> есть он не всегда срабатывает
<andrex> в основном только когда флудят сразу на нескольких каналлах
<andrex> нужно сигуна сюда позвать)
<telfir> hello
<telfir> сорян за флуд)
<diskin> hello
<telfir> andrex: то есть форум как таковой не работает ?
<andrex> работает. я фз что ты не смог зарегатся)
<SKonst> telfir, зачем ты вывалил сюда так много букав?
<telfir> я думал как в тебеграме картинку вставить
<telfir> а вставилось это
<telfir> давно я не пользовался irc
<telfir> лет 15 (
<telfir> он пишет что я нафлудил и говорит вали от сюда
<telfir> в смысле форум :)
<andrex> ну вот тебе и ответ
<SKonst> telfir, в чём вопрос-то? )
<telfir> на сайте ubunta-ru нажимаю на форум, там мне предлагают регистрацию, жму на регистрацию, там страничка обновляется и не куда не посылает, а выдаёт ту же страницу. А ещё чёрным по белому написано, что я много флудил и меня забанили, но я не флудил, я убунту тол
<telfir> ько поставил. Вообщем волна недоумения меня привела в ирц чат )
<telfir> ой лол
<telfir> вообщем скачалась опера
<telfir> там заходит куда надо
<SKonst> telfir, а чего ты хотел на форуме сделать?
<telfir> узнать как убрать мерцание (тиринг)
<telfir> глаза уже болят (
<SKonst> а не приходило в голову мысли погуглить?
<SKonst> telfir, удали убогий гном, и поставь кде. в кде тиринга нет искаропки
<telfir> читал, приходилось несколько раз откатывать видео драйвер, решил просмотреть на официальном форуме
<telfir> что за кде
<SKonst> 15 лет знаешь что такое irc, и до сих пор не знаешь что такое kde? )
<SKonst> telfir, https://kde.org/
<telfir> да я всю жизнь на виндусе просидел ), а тут решил поставить, линукс, короче всё пошло крахом, всё удалилось, но назад пацаны не ходят, вот теперь осваиваю :)
<diskin> что за мерцание такое? ни разу не видел...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разрывы изображения на 2-3 блока по вертикали. на фильмах и играх заметно бывает
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-30
<quonb> а ubuntuhelp теперь не актуален?
<diskin> вроде да, слетел
